# Off Topic Thread



## SteveCourty

Ok Im going to try again. Mr/Mrs moderator please see the other sections who are all allowed their own off topic thread and theres dont get moved/deleted. Please be nice and let us have a random area for lizard people 

Cant wait for the weekend new lizards and a new frog the first of the year


----------



## jools

It would be nice - you're right Steve. You get to "know" ppl on a particular thread and it would be nice to be able to share other aspects of life with them.


----------



## SteveCourty

exactly my thoughts as theres lots of stuff that we can talk about both lizard and day to day stuff that wouldnt be worth bringing a thread up about


----------



## Ninjaaa23

just as i have moved to the invert section you guys create an off topic section
you have won me back


also why is there no beardie thread?


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> just as i have moved to the invert section you guys create an off topic section
> you have won me back
> 
> 
> also why is there no beardie thread?


there has been several but they never seem to stick. Theres an agama thread which could incoporate beardies. Them being agamas


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> there has been several but they never seem to stick. Theres an agama thread which could incoporate beardies. Them being agamas


suppose 
guess what i seen last night 
live OBT love making and for watching i get a free sling 
YEAH WIN


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Ninjaaa23 said:


> suppose
> guess what i seen last night
> live OBT love making and for watching i get a free sling
> YEAH WIN


Spider porn?
That's a new one to me, where did they sling you too mate?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> Spider porn?
> That's a new one to me, where did they sling you too mate?


spider porn is always on the invert section
probs cause most females eat males so theres a chance for violence
and HAHA very funny


----------



## SteveCourty

I wish my gf would.... actually Ill leave that to 18+


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Ninjaaa23 said:


> probs cause most females eat males so theres a chance for violence


Sounds like a home from home to me


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> Sounds like a home from home to me


:lol2:
dont worry she'l be back


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2:
> dont worry she'l be back


Now I am worried :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> Now I am worried :gasp:


us ninjas have no worrys you should join up m8


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Ninjaaa23 said:


> us ninjas have no worrys you should join up m8


Do I get to sneak around in the dark with a long stick and them pointy star things?


----------



## Guest

Off topic enough? :whistling2:


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Crestie Chris said:


> image
> 
> Off topic enough? :whistling2:


I dunno, is it a Leo morph in disguise?


----------



## MattThing




----------



## Guest

Dragon Wolf said:


> I dunno, is it a Leo morph in disguise?


Humm could be.... the way leo morphs are named it could be a AFRAC (Albino, furry, raptor, clawed)


----------



## Guest

MattThing said:


> image


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> Do I get to sneak around in the dark with a long stick and them pointy star things?


yep and we dress up in those fancy dress crappy ninja suits


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rawr


----------



## Ninjaaa23

some thread this is just me and my horde of Ts

dont make me go back to the invert section


----------



## Guest

You brought them up :whistling2:


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> imagerawr


That's awesome, I want one!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> That's awesome, I want one!


i just happen to have a few:whistling2:


----------



## Dragon Wolf

MattThing said:


> That's awesome, I want one!


Pssst...They ain't really that big, he photoshopped it to make it look impressive :whistling2:


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i just happen to have a few:whistling2:


Did you rob a fair ground or something? Is that actually you in the pic?


----------



## MattThing

Dragon Wolf said:


> Pssst...They ain't really that big, he photoshopped it to make it look impressive :whistling2:


So now I look a bit special...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Did you rob a fair ground or something? Is that actually you in the pic?


m8 if that was me i would have shot myself by now(he has tOys in the bckground)
NINJAS dont reveal themselves 
as for the robery couldnt have been ,e i was riding the kiddies machine outside tescos all day


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> m8 if that was me i would have shot myself by now(he has tOys in the bckground)
> NINJAS dont reveal themselves
> as for the robery couldnt have been ,e i was riding the kiddies machine outside tescos all day


They're not toys, they're collectables...:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> They're not toys, they're collectables...:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## MattThing

S'pose it's about time I did a sig.

Edit: Just realised I deleted Photoshop, guess I'll have to wait to do a proper one.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> S'pose it's about time I did a sig.


yep you should
i need more room for my new Ts


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep you should
> i need more room for my new Ts


Attic? Bath maybe? Could never keep T's, I had a bad enough time keeping roaches and locusts. :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Attic? Bath maybe? Could never keep T's, I had a bad enough time keeping roaches and locusts. :lol2:


i was the same but until u get 1 you dont realise their greatness
most folk dont realise you dont have to even touch them


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i was the same but until u get 1 you dont realise their greatness
> most folk dont realise you dont have to even touch them


I can deal with looking at and touching T's, I can't however deal with waking up at 3am with one of them on my face after escaping. I'd flip!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> I can deal with looking at and touching T's, I can't however deal with waking up at 3am with one of them on my face after escaping. I'd flip!


they cant escape lol never had 1 escape yet


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> they cant escape lol never had 1 escape *yet*


:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> :lol2:


its only rehousing which is the problem cause most my ts are super quick


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> its only rehousing which is the problem cause most my ts are super quick


Right I'm off to bed, If I have nightmares, I'm blaming you! :whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Right I'm off to bed, If I have nightmares, I'm blaming you! :whip:


nighty night watch you dont have a goliath mauling you foot


----------



## Yazyaz1

my feet smell like ponies...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Yazyaz1 said:


> my feet smell like ponies...


what you do with ponies in your spare time is between you and the said pony


----------



## Yazyaz1

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what you do with ponies in your spare time is between you and the said pony


he started it.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im the king of the world wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Yazyaz1

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im the king of the world wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:Na_Na_Na_Na:


deary me.


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im the king of the world wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:Na_Na_Na_Na:


after your post in 18+ id say more queen of the world


----------



## MattThing

Good morning Lizard people!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> after your post in 18+ id say more queen of the world


:whistling2::whip:


----------



## SteveCourty

MattThing said:


> Good morning Lizard people!


morning this must be a record a post containing ninja still going on the second day!


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Morning all, the eyes are open but there's no sign of life yet


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> Morning all, the eyes are open but there's no sign of life yet


same i need to get off my arse in half an hour:devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> morning this must be a record a post containing ninja still going on the second day!


nope remember this
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/489469-any-1-interested.html#post5958439


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Ninjaaa23 said:


> same i need to get off my arse in half an hour:devil:


Time for a 100 posts here first then :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Dragon Wolf said:


> Morning all, the eyes are open but there's no sign of life yet


im up ive already made about ten calls sorting my day out. Ive cleaned my flat, washed up hovered done washing etc. Ive took my gf to work and ive fed and sprayed all my animals including my locust colonies.


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> nope remember this
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/489469-any-1-interested.html#post5958439


was that the butternut squash lizards are great thread


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> was that the butternut squash lizards are great thread


was indeed:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> Time for a 100 posts here first then :whistling2:


of course is there any other way to start the day


----------



## Dragon Wolf

SteveCourty said:


> im up ive already made about ten calls sorting my day out. Ive cleaned my flat, washed up hovered done washing etc. Ive took my gf to work and ive fed and sprayed all my animals including my locust colonies.


Reading all that just tired me out
I'm going back to bed


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf

SteveCourty said:


> im up ive already made about ten calls sorting my day out. Ive cleaned my flat, washed up hovered done washing etc. Ive took my gf to work and ive fed and sprayed all my animals including my locust colonies.


*You are seriously weird ...... ***shudders*** mornings were not made for that amount of activity :whip::whip:*


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Mrs Dragon Wolf said:


> *You are seriously weird ...... ***shudders*** mornings were not made for that amount of activity :whip::whip:*


I think mornings should be banned!!!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Mrs Dragon Wolf said:


> *You are seriously weird ...... ***shudders*** mornings were not made for that amount of activity :whip::whip:*


exactly i cant even be bothered to eatr the breakfast which i of course didnt make


----------



## SteveCourty

lol but guess how much I have to do when I get home... sweet fa  Oh and I had a bath this morning and read some of my book. well not my book i didnt write it but i own it.


----------



## Dragon Wolf

SteveCourty said:


> lol but guess how much I have to do when I get home... sweet fa  Oh and I had a bath this morning and read some of my book. well not my book i didnt write it but i own it.


Did you actually go to sleep last night?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> I think mornings should be banned!!!!


but then i cant laugh at the folk that miss their train


----------



## Ninjaaa23

what time did yal go to bed at


----------



## SteveCourty

Dragon Wolf said:


> Did you actually go to sleep last night?


yes im always up early I dont actually like mornings but god hates me and wont let me sleep... actually the missus hates me and normally kicks me out of bed but I blame some devine being somewhere


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what time did yal go to bed at


about 1130 I think I was hanging out of my :censor: so crawled to bed fairly early


----------



## Dragon Wolf

SteveCourty said:


> Ive took my gf to work





SteveCourty said:


> actually the missus hates me and normally kicks me out of bed but I blame some devine being somewhere


Your missus sounds pretty understanding to me, after all she gets you early so you can take your GF to work 

My missus would keep me in bed longer, just to make my GF late for work


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> Your missus sounds pretty understanding to me, after all she gets you early so you can take your GF to work
> 
> My missus would keep me in bed longer, just to make my GF late for work


:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Dragon Wolf said:


> Your missus sounds pretty understanding to me, after all she gets you early so you can take your GF to work
> 
> My missus would keep me in bed longer, just to make my GF late for work


lol keep that one quiet :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> lol keep that one quiet :2thumb:


has your missus signed up to the greatest forum in the world yet


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> has your missus signed up to the greatest forum in the world yet


she did but forgot the password. shes more froggy tho although the anoles are officially hers.


----------



## Dragon Wolf

SteveCourty said:


> she did but forgot the password.


Sounds familier.....BTW, has anyone seen Mrs Dragon Wolf here yet this morning :whistling2:


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf

*taxi ............*


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Guess that means we're off for the pregnancy test then


----------



## Ninjaaa23

do you guys just live in a cave 
most dragons i know do


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf

View attachment 9823​
Take that


----------



## SteveCourty

I had two dinners last night  had a sunday roast and chicken stir fry. Also had a huge feast saturday night at a bbq. my trousers are a little tight today. I love food umm umm umm


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> I had two dinners last night  had a sunday roast and chicken stir fry. Also had a huge feast saturday night at a bbq. my trousers are a little tight today. I love food umm umm umm


:mf_dribble::flrt::flrt:
i had three little individual steak pies they were yummy


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :mf_dribble::flrt::flrt:
> i had three little individual steak pies they were yummy


 
since our discussion about the best pie ive had one pie and it was a pukka.... I dont no where its all gone wrong. I am cooking a chicken curry for dinner tonight


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> since our discussion about the best pie ive had one pie and it was a pukka.... I dont no where its all gone wrong. I am cooking a chicken curry for dinner tonight


nnice 
its good to have other foods as well as pies lol
its just my house always has pies so i eat them all

fish tonight me thinks or pasta


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> nnice
> its good to have other foods as well as pies lol
> its just my house always has pies so i eat them all
> 
> fish tonight me thinks or pasta


I cant believe youve just said that. I though ninjas ate pies only


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> I cant believe youve just said that. I though ninjas ate pies only


well most of thr time but we get sick of pies sometimes as we are always at greggs buying scotch pies.
i iwll make up for it by eating a pie after my dinner :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well most of thr time but we get sick of pies sometimes as we are always at greggs buying scotch pies.
> i iwll make up for it by eating a pie after my dinner :2thumb:


dont forget pie also makes a good starter. Cover the pudding pie in gravy tho just to imitate the custard


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf

Ninjaaa23 said:


> we are always at greggs buying scotch pies.


*You have proper Scotch pies :flrt::flrt:, none of the frozen crap I have to eat down here :devil::devil::devil:*


----------



## Durhamchance

Is this a thread for Pies? or can anyone join in? :flrt:

Just wanted to say hello, I used to be a regular on here, but I've been away for about 18 months.

: victory:


----------



## MattThing

I like pies.


----------



## SteveCourty

Welcome... Back durhamchance. You can say what you like here we just like pies alot it seems a favourite subject of lizard people 

Whats your favourite pie?

Just to get you back into the swing of things the major debate of late has been fray bentos or pukka. Fray bentos has been winning obviously


----------



## Whosthedaddy

A nice pie sandwich with lashings of red sauce, mmm! Can't beat a nice beef and onion.


----------



## Zak196

Steak and Ale pie is what you want  thats one good pie!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Durhamchance said:


> Is this a thread for Pies? or can anyone join in? :flrt:
> 
> Just wanted to say hello, I used to be a regular on here, but I've been away for about 18 months.
> 
> : victory:


welcome back 
so whats your favourite pie then


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Zak196 said:


> Steak and Ale pie is what you want  thats one good pie!


no
steak pie and some beer :no1:


----------



## SteveCourty

Zak196 said:


> Steak and Ale pie is what you want  thats one good pie!


Steak and ale pie is good BUT it has to be enjoyed freshly made in a pub with chunky chips and peas other pies are much more versatile



Whosthedaddy said:


> A nice pie sandwich with lashings of red sauce, mmm! Can't beat a nice beef and onion.


A pie sandwich now thats just genius. Possibly the two greatest inventions in one meal. Frey Bentos Steak and kidney pudding in a cheese topped roll. ummmmm


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> . Frey Bentos Steak and kidney pudding in a cheese topped roll. ummmmm


*steve
*ur a genius


----------



## Zak196

SteveCourty said:


> Steak and ale pie is good BUT it has to be enjoyed freshly made in a pub with chunky chips and peas other pies are much more versatile


I agree, had it just yesterday at the pub, dont think a frozen one would be any good. i cant say i eat many frozen pies so i couldnt comment lol. 

Lol someone has got to try a pie sandwitch, then upload some photos too see if it worked. i am tempted ...:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Zak196 said:


> I agree, had it just yesterday at the pub, dont think a frozen one would be any good. i cant say i eat many frozen pies so i couldnt comment lol.
> 
> Lol someone has got to try a pie sandwitch, then upload some photos too see if it worked. i am tempted ...:lol2:


well when i have my dinner which is mainly pie 
i have bread wth it or rolls if there is any just to fill me up more
i shove a bit of everything on my plate onto the bread and munch away it is pretty damn good never tried sauce though.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

It's the future, I've tasted it.

The only thing to watch for is the temp of the pie, too hit and it makes the bread soggy to quick.


----------



## SteveCourty

Zak196 said:


> I agree, had it just yesterday at the pub, dont think a frozen one would be any good. i cant say i eat many frozen pies so i couldnt comment lol.
> 
> Lol someone has got to try a pie sandwitch, then upload some photos too see if it worked. i am tempted ...:lol2:


Well payday and wales this weekend but as soon as I return im off to sainsburys to buy me a pie and some rolls  Im so excited!!


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> *steve*
> ur a genius


 
Stating the obvious again I see. Some of us are just born special, I may be the wrong kind tho havent quite figured how 'special' I am yet


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Well payday and wales this weekend but as soon as I return im off to sainsburys to buy me a pie and some rolls  Im so excited!!


i have been inside a whale and its not very prety imo


----------



## Durhamchance

SteveCourty said:


> Welcome... Back durhamchance. You can say what you like here we just like pies alot it seems a favourite subject of lizard people
> 
> Whats your favourite pie?
> 
> Just to get you back into the swing of things the major debate of late has been fray bentos or pukka. Fray bentos has been winning obviously


Quorn Chicken & Mushroom! :lol2:
Fray & Pukka don't do any decent veggie pies :blush:


----------



## SteveCourty

Well done ninj you got post number 100 on here. Heres your winning gift

:spam1:

Congratulations

Does anyone else think the smiley dude  looks slightly evil


----------



## SteveCourty

Durhamchance said:


> Quorn Chicken & Mushroom! :lol2:
> Fray & Pukka don't do any decent veggie pies :blush:


Umm fair play to you I dont think I could ever go veggie id waste away


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Well done ninj you got post number 100 on here. Heres your winning gift
> 
> :spam1:
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> Does anyone else think the smiley dude  looks slightly evil


looks like he wants to break in to my room and steal my pillows


----------



## Ninjaaa23

balls i got a maths test tomorrow 
and i dont have a clue
i will still pass though because im awsome:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> I can deal with looking at and touching T's, I can't however deal with waking up at 3am with one of them on my face after escaping. I'd flip!


u jinx
came home to find my avic sling has done a runner


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> u jinx
> came home to find my avic sling has done a runner


Haha, at least it was just a sling, did you find it?!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Haha, at least it was just a sling, did you find it?!


had a look but no cheese 
oh well hopefully it will turn up
whats the bloody chances though lol


----------



## SteveCourty

on a lighter note I have a steak and onion pukka in the oven right now with curly fries. Im going to do the curry tommorow


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> on a lighter note I have a steak and onion pukka in the oven right now with curly fries. Im going to do the curry tommorow


nice 1 m8 i made my own burgers 
they were pretty good 
and of course you now how big they were (massive)


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> nice 1 m8 i made my own burgers
> they were pretty good
> and of course you now how big they were (massive)


One of my old flatmates was a scouser (well he still is a scouser) and he used to make his own with sloppy joes. Basically a huge burger with shed loads of gravy and some bread


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> One of my old flatmates was a scouser (well he still is a scouser) and he used to make his own with sloppy joes. Basically a huge burger with shed loads of gravy and some bread


adds sum chips and curry to that and you got your self a nice meal


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> had a look but no cheese
> oh well hopefully it will turn up
> whats the bloody chances though lol


It'll grow and then you'll find it on your face. :lol2:

Just came back from having tea, refreshed the page wondering why there wasn't any new post only to find I was refreshing page 2. :bash:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> It'll grow and then you'll find it on your face. :lol2:
> 
> Just came back from having tea, refreshed the page wondering why there wasn't any new post only to find I was refreshing page 2. :bash:


m8 i woul be glad if that happened bloody thing cost me £7 lol
anyways ai gots 7 more arriving on thursday
still hope it shows up though(with its sexy little pink feet)


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> m8 i woul be glad if that happened bloody thing cost me £7 lol
> anyways ai gots 7 more arriving on thursday
> still hope it shows up though(with its sexy little pink feet)
> image


7? :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> 7? :gasp:


they are not all the same though 
and 2 of them are true spiders
oh im so excited


----------



## Princess Redhead

*joins the thread* Hey guys!!

Mmmm pies... chicken pie, cherry pie, apple pie, steak pie...

Speaking of food... has anyone ever seen this website before? 

Pimp That Snack

Its fab!! *drools on the keyboard*

Maths test Ninja? Is someone a student?


----------



## MattThing

Princess Redhead said:


> *joins the thread* Hey guys!!
> 
> Mmmm pies... chicken pie, cherry pie, apple pie, steak pie...
> 
> Speaking of food... has anyone ever seen this website before?
> 
> Pimp That Snack
> 
> Its fab!! *drools on the keyboard*
> 
> Maths test Ninja? Is someone a student?


That site is awesome! Giant Jammie Dodger? Yeah!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Princess Redhead said:


> *joins the thread* Hey guys!!
> 
> Mmmm pies... chicken pie, cherry pie, apple pie, steak pie...
> 
> Speaking of food... has anyone ever seen this website before?
> 
> Pimp That Snack
> 
> Its fab!! *drools on the keyboard*
> 
> Maths test Ninja? Is someone a student?


yep doing game design course yet they throw maths at you weird right


----------



## Princess Redhead

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep doing game design course yet they throw maths at you weird right


Totally! When you reach the big wide world, we do have calculators at work!! Mine is pink  . Game design course... interesting!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Princess Redhead said:


> Totally! When you reach the big wide world, we do have calculators at work!! Mine is pink  . Game design course... interesting!


like i said though im awsome hence why im on here and not preparing

game design is brill nothing beats unleashing your sick twisted ideas for someone else pleasure
plus you get to act like a dib and play with glue guns and were sunglasses


----------



## Princess Redhead

Awesome huh? 

I like Res Evil, altho I only played 1, 2 and 3 and Code Veronica, 3 being my fave. Havent played any of the recent ones though. Gave up gaming years ago, just dont get the time anymore!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Princess Redhead said:


> Awesome huh?
> 
> I like Res Evil, altho I only played 1, 2 and 3 and Code Veronica, 3 being my fave. Havent played any of the recent ones though. Gave up gaming years ago, just dont get the time anymore!


yep theres times when i go months without gaming then theres times imnever of the bloody thing.
resis all right first 1 was good and resi 4 was brill
snnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Princess Redhead

What console was 4 released on? I get the feeling it wasnt PS...

I liked Tomb Raider as well. Assasains Creed looks good too. I hate COD!!


----------



## SteveCourty

Is cod the one with the nazi zombies? If it is i lost my cod virginity the other day. Died constantly. Pretty pants. I loved half life on the pc all them years back but games just got to complicated. What happened to the good old days when you had two buttons you tapped furiously until one of you won.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Princess Redhead said:


> What console was 4 released on? I get the feeling it wasnt PS...
> 
> I liked Tomb Raider as well. Assasains Creed looks good too. I hate COD!!


resi 4 was ps2 
tomb raider the original was awsome 
assasins creed 1 got boring quick but the second 1 is good
cod is alright not what people make it out to be 
however i do love ghost recon :flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Is cod the one with the nazi zombies? If it is i lost my cod virginity the other day. Died constantly. Pretty pants. I loved half life on the pc all them years back but games just got to complicated. What happened to the good old days when you had two buttons you tapped furiously until one of you won.


m8 if you bought an xbox you would love games like cod and fifa 

cod does have nazi zombies but thats the online hence why you died all the time:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> m8 if you bought an xbox you would love games like cod and fifa
> 
> cod does have nazi zombies but thats the online hence why you died all the time:lol2:


I might get myself a PS2 again just to play the old grand theft autos its the only console game I really enjoy tbh. Im more of a fan of games where I can build a village and an army and send it to kill lots of people. PC is the better option for this although I cant remember the last time I actually played a game


----------



## Ninjaaa23

morning all


----------



## Princess Redhead

Afternoon! 

Lets get this thread back up to the top!

Steve - I think the army games are Command and Conquer? I had Red Alert when I was a teen, used to love playing that!!

COD - just boring IMO. Nothing to it except for going around shooting people. I like games that make me think and have a storyline. I'm getting into Final Fantasy at the moment, OH is making me play FF7, its a slow process!

Hope everyone is having a nice day


----------



## Zak196

Princess Redhead said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Lets get this thread back up to the top!
> 
> Steve - I think the army games are Command and Conquer? I had Red Alert when I was a teen, used to love playing that!!
> 
> COD - just boring IMO. Nothing to it except for going around shooting people. I like games that make me think and have a storyline. I'm getting into Final Fantasy at the moment, OH is making me play FF7, its a slow process!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice day


This should be a sticky, although it is a pointless thread =)

If you like FF id imagen you would like world of warcraft, lol although it has got a stigma attached to it lol.


----------



## MattThing

Afternoon!

Love C&C, many memories from when I was a nipper!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i found my SLING yeah

i prefer stradegy like company of heroes and dawn of war
ghsot recon is a perfect mix of tactics and shooting though


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i found my SLING yeah
> 
> i prefer stradegy like company of heroes and dawn of war
> ghsot recon is a perfect mix of tactics and shooting though


Not on your face then I take it?

Loved Company of Heroes too.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Not on your face then I take it?
> 
> Loved Company of Heroes too.


na it was scaling my wall
mix war and strategy and i your on toa winner
anyone remember playing oddworld abes oddesey


----------



## Ninjaaa23

oh well im off to uni for my maths test
see you all


----------



## Princess Redhead

Good luck for your test! Although you're so awesome you dont need it right?

I havent played Abes Odessey , never heard of it!

Hehe, ye C&C, the memories.

Sorry to sound blonde here, but whats a sling? I'm guessing its a spider?

Hmmm...WOW? I'm not sure on that, although I do play Second Life, thats pretty cool.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Princess Redhead said:


> Good luck for your test! Although you're so awesome you dont need it right?
> 
> I havent played Abes Odessey , never heard of it!
> 
> Hehe, ye C&C, the memories.
> 
> Sorry to sound blonde here, but whats a sling? I'm guessing its a spider?
> 
> Hmmm...WOW? I'm not sure on that, although I do play Second Life, thats pretty cool.


sling is short for spiderling wj=hich is a baby T
yep pretty much passedmy maths test because im awsome
never a fan of C&C but i was young when it was popular


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> anyone remember playing oddworld abes oddesey


Yes, it was rage enducing lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Yes, it was rage enducing lol.


lol i just loved the fact you pressed x and abe farted


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> lol i just loved the fact you pressed x and abe farted


I take it you've DL'd it on PSN?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> I take it you've DL'd it on PSN?


nope but i still got my old ps1 and games
so somtimes i go back in time


----------



## SteveCourty

Abe was awesome... Parp... Ha ha although after 3 weeks on endless playing and no sleep and not figuring out what the hell you were meant to do next you did feel like killing every member of your family.

Can anyone remember a game called flash back on the mega drive? 

Candc was good but only up until the red alerts. Settlers was good and ive always liked the civ games


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Abe was awesome... Parp... Ha ha although after 3 weeks on endless playing and no sleep and not figuring out what the hell you were meant to do next you did feel like killing every member of your family.
> 
> Can anyone remember a game called flash back on the mega drive?
> 
> Candc was good but only up until the red alerts. Settlers was good and ive always liked the civ games


flash back nope dont recall it


----------



## Princess Redhead

When dya get the results on ur Maths test Ninja?

Anyone remember StarWing on the SNES? I loved that game!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Princess Redhead said:


> When dya get the results on ur Maths test Ninja?
> 
> Anyone remember StarWing on the SNES? I loved that game!!


well after the test we get the solutions and i got most right so its safe to say i passed
wooooooo go me


----------



## Princess Redhead

Wooo!! Go you!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sooooooooooooo


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> sooooooooooooo


Meanwhile, back in the bat cave...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Meanwhile, back in the bat cave...


:lol2:


----------



## Princess Redhead

...The 3 boys and the curvaceous redhead were wondering what pie sandwich to come up with for lunch...


----------



## MattThing

Princess Redhead said:


> ...The 3 boys and the curvaceous redhead were wondering what pie sandwich to come up with for lunch...


Hmmm, I've yet to try one...


----------



## Princess Redhead

Haha, me too! The thought of pie and bread just sounds like too many carbs!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Princess Redhead said:


> ...The 3 boys and the curvaceous redhead were wondering what pie sandwich to come up with for lunch...


well i had the ultimate roll today
it had raost spuds, pepperoni pizza (with peppers) and some onion rings 
it was delish


----------



## Ninjaaa23

oh and any pie sandwich works although i find chips on the sandwicj just finishes it off peas are also good to add but usually fall out the sandwich:whip:


----------



## MattThing

Princess Redhead said:


> Haha, me too! The thought of pie and bread just sounds like too many carbs!


Pie Pita maybe? :gasp:


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well i had the ultimate roll today
> it had raost spuds, pepperoni pizza (with peppers) and some onion rings
> it was delish


All that was in a sadnwich? Or did I read it wrong?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> All that was in a sadnwich? Or did I read it wrong?


yep well a roll
it wasnt a whole pizza though just as much as i could fit on


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep well a roll
> it wasnt a whole pizza though just as much as i could fit on


Lol, do you fit most things between 2 pieces of bread?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

u should create the mattwich


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Lol, do you fit most things between 2 pieces of bread?


you can get most your dinner between bread if you try hard enough


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> u should create the mattwich


:lol2:



Ninjaaa23 said:


> you can get most your dinner between bread if you try hard enough


And :lol2: again!

I like the idea of a Mattwich, like a manwich but better. I'll need to rack my brains.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> And :lol2: again!
> 
> I like the idea of a Mattwich, like a manwich but better. I'll need to rack my brains.


yep get back to us with your creation when its comleted 

u noticed theres only ever 4 or 5 folk on the off topic section 
although they ones on here are :no1:


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep get back to us with your creation when its comleted
> 
> u noticed theres only ever 4 or 5 folk on the off topic section
> although they ones on here are :no1:


Yeah, they'll come though, they'll come.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Yeah, they'll come though, they'll come.


sounds as though your not optimistic


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> sounds as though your not optimistic


I'm ever the optimist mate.

I'm thinking of creating a Burger King Sandwich. Burger, bun and all and fries in a sandwich, perhaps some onion rings to boot.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> I'm ever the optimist mate.
> 
> I'm thinking of creating a Burger King Sandwich. Burger, bun and all and fries in a sandwich, perhaps some onion rings to boot.


i would buy it but you could fit more in there you know


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i would buy it but you could fit more in there you know


I'm sure you could but I'd like to actually fit it in my mouth. :lol2:
Off to bed now to dream of awesome sandwiches. Farewell!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> I'm sure you could but I'd like to actually fit it in my mouth. :lol2:
> Off to bed now to dream of awesome sandwiches. Farewell!


nighty night :thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

The ultimate sandwich has already been invented. Think its KFC where the bun is chicken. Genius I say.


----------



## MattThing

I saw that, I almost puked a little lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> The ultimate sandwich has already been invented. Think its KFC where the bun is chicken. Genius I say.


what i have to try this:mf_dribble:


----------



## Princess Redhead

SteveCourty said:


> The ultimate sandwich has already been invented. Think its KFC where the bun is chicken. Genius I say.


Having a proper blonde moment... EH!? How does that work?!

My fave sandwich filling is the Xmas sandwich...

Roast Turkey, Stuffing, Cranberry Sauce and Gravy...MMMMmmmm.. Although, I'm going to follow Ninja and say that you could probably fit a few roast spuds in there too, now that would be delish!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Princess Redhead said:


> Having a proper blonde moment... EH!? How does that work?!
> 
> My fave sandwich filling is the Xmas sandwich...
> 
> Roast Turkey, Stuffing, Cranberry Sauce and Gravy...MMMMmmmm.. Although, I'm going to follow Ninja and say that you could probably fit a few roast spuds in there too, now that would be delish!


christmas dinner is to die for
im not a massive fan of chicken yet i love it on christmas
yeah get your spud cut it in half then squish it a bit and shove it on your sandwich then chuck on some turkey, stuffing and veg and then dip in gravy:flrt::mf_dribble:


----------



## MattThing

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1264166/KFCs-Double-Down-chicken-sandwich-bread-unveiled.html


----------



## Ninjaaa23

its a lot of calories 
but well worth it


----------



## SteveCourty

Yes its immense  An adult male is allowed 2000 cals a day this has only 500 odd, apparantly it may be more, so that means your allowed 4 a day.... simples  The salt intake is a little ott apparantly think its 2 weeks or 2 days in every one but it has to be well worth it! Its not planned to be brought here yet I did my research the day I heard of it nomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom Times like this youve got to wish concorde were still flying I could go get one and eat it on the way home


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Yes its immense  An adult male is allowed 2000 cals a day this has only 500 odd, apparantly it may be more, so that means your allowed 4 a day.... simples  The salt intake is a little ott apparantly think its 2 weeks or 2 days in every one but it has to be well worth it! Its not planned to be brought here yet I did my research the day I heard of it nomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom Times like this youve got to wish concorde were still flying I could go get one and eat it on the way home


1
i would bring back the whole lot(with fries#)


----------



## Princess Redhead

*has short circuited the keyboard from all the drooling*

What a BURGER! Thats amazing!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Princess Redhead said:


> *has short circuited the keyboard from all the drooling*
> 
> What a BURGER! Thats amazing!!


isnt it just:mf_dribble:


----------



## Princess Redhead

Mmmmm... Can u come up with a better sandwich than that Ninja?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Princess Redhead said:


> Mmmmm... Can u come up with a better sandwich than that Ninja?


i will get back to you tomorrow with my ultimate sandwich


----------



## SteveCourty

the biggest problem with that sandwich is theres no chicken inside the chicken bun.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> the biggest problem with that sandwich is theres no chicken inside the chicken bun.


yep it is seriously lacking chicken


----------



## Princess Redhead

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i will get back to you tomorrow with my ultimate sandwich


Well come on then Ninja!!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ok it still needs a bit of work but here goes

ok first start off with the chicken bun thing from kfc
then add some steak from a steak pie (pastry is optional)
whack on a few pepperonis froma pizza
little slice of cheese on there(probs just chedder)
then a quarter pounder 
some relish
few mushed spuds (covered in gravy)
some veg mybe lettuce cabage or something
then finish that off with a sausage and some bacon

now that my friends is a sandwich :mf_dribble:


----------



## Princess Redhead

Seriously Ninja, you have to make it and post pics!!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Princess Redhead said:


> Seriously Ninja, you have to make it and post pics!!!


now thats a challenge 
it is a lot of food though 
but i will try (well except i cant get the chicken bread stuff)


----------



## Princess Redhead

Just get 2 fillet burgers from KFC and use them?


----------



## Princess Redhead

Quiet tonight aren't you boys?!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Princess Redhead said:


> Quiet tonight aren't you boys?!


iv just been having a night of non stop gaming 
so not been on
plus i spent all moring chasing a false black widow spider:devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Princess Redhead said:


> Just get 2 fillet burgers from KFC and use them?


mybe 
this will be the most expensive sandwich ever


----------



## SteveCourty

Ive worked stupid hours today and now cleaning the locusts out  try catching adults when your half asleep and spotting the miniscule hatchlings as well


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Ive worked stupid hours today and now cleaning the locusts out  try catching adults when your half asleep and spotting the miniscule hatchlings as well


unlucky m8
not to rub it in but i have had a easy relaxing day well except this morning:2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

I dont no the meaning of easy at the mo. New job which is longer hours than my last. Animal shiz to do my bro has finally gone home but still needs help and my dad decided to have a fit and collapse so hes now in hospital and im going away this weekend so everything has to be done by then including a new frog tommorow. I just want to sleep


----------



## simooshy

Just read this entire thread. ROFL! Can you peeps talk about pie or what?!? :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

well least you have your weekend trip to relax(1 would hope)


----------



## Princess Redhead

Awww Steve, I'm sorry to hear about the things that are going on with you. You def need a weekend to chill.

Expensive sandwich but totally worth it!! I cant wait to see if you actually do it and take pics!

Mmmmmm pie.....

U had any pies today Ninja?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Princess Redhead said:


> Awww Steve, I'm sorry to hear about the things that are going on with you. You def need a weekend to chill.
> 
> Expensive sandwich but totally worth it!! I cant wait to see if you actually do it and take pics!
> 
> Mmmmmm pie.....
> 
> U had any pies today Ninja?


i will try and do it just need to get all the ingrediants first

no pies today im afraid i had mince n mash


@simooshy bet ur hungry now


----------



## SteveCourty

Princess Redhead said:


> Awww Steve, I'm sorry to hear about the things that are going on with you. You def need a weekend to chill.
> 
> Expensive sandwich but totally worth it!! I cant wait to see if you actually do it and take pics!
> 
> Mmmmmm pie.....
> 
> U had any pies today Ninja?


Thanks  my family is famously shite! My bro got ran over last month airlifted to hos smashed up. My dads had a fit yesterday which makes it my turn next month. I hope its better than my bros he got ran over with style bloody attention seeker.

I had some chicken tomatoey thing on rice for tea. Youll all be amazed to no apart from 2 wham bars and 2 biscuits its all ive eaten today. Im wasting away


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Thanks  my family is famously shite! My bro got ran over last month airlifted to hos smashed up. My dads had a fit yesterday which makes it my turn next month. I hope its better than my bros he got ran over with style bloody attention seeker.
> 
> I had some chicken tomatoey thing on rice for tea. Youll all be amazed to no apart from 2 wham bars and 2 biscuits its all ive eaten today. Im wasting away


you will get swooped away by a massive seagul which will keep you hostage in his floating fortress in the sky


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you will get swooped away by a massive seagul which will keep you hostage in his floating fortress in the sky


Ace  use ur ninja powers and make it happen.

What happened to minj she seems to have vanished


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Ace  use ur ninja powers and make it happen.
> 
> What happened to minj she seems to have vanished


yep she should return 
it was good with her around

but in all serious enjoy your weekend trip in wales:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

unfortunatly steve i cannot condone sleep as i feel it is culturaly bias against me, and i'm beggining to forget what sleep is.
new job, longer hours, working weekends, and another issue which i don't think i've told you about yet but i'll PM ya later.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ginnerone said:


> unfortunatly steve i cannot condone sleep as i feel it is culturaly bias against me, and i'm beggining to forget what sleep is.
> new job, longer hours, working weekends, and another issue which i don't think i've told you about yet but i'll PM ya later.


sorry to hear that gin


----------



## simooshy

mmmmmmm.... havin' chilli for tea... om nom nom :mf_dribble:


----------



## sazzle

i made more lunch than my tummy could handle so think i'll be skipping dinner haha, the bulmers is going down nicely though 

everyone had a good day? 

i been off work all week with the OH which has been nice, went to alton towers for my bday wednesday and been spending hours in the rep room every day lol x


----------



## simooshy

Oh. Never been to a theme park... really want to but can't drive. Lucky wotsit. :cussing:


----------



## sazzle

i got the OH to drive in the hope i could have a few alcoholic beverages whilst i was there, got flamin id'd and didn't have any ID cause the whole day was the OH's treat!!! i was over the legal age 5 years ago!!! grr

th13teen is absolutely amazing!!! wanted to go on it again but was something like a 60 minute wait  x


----------



## simooshy

LOL, my husband always gets ID'd and he's 7 years over!


----------



## sazzle

should take it as a compliment i guess but its sooo frustrating when you have no ID lol x


----------



## simooshy

I know! He deliberately had to get ID just so he could buy booze! Whereas I barely got asked, even when I was 18! I must look so OLD! :lol2:


----------



## simooshy

I have a new budgie! I know most rep people aren't going to care, but he's lurvely! :no1: First I shall teach him to perch, then to talk, then I shall teach him to take over the world!
Mwahahahahahahaaaaa!


----------



## sazzle

pics needed hehe x


----------



## simooshy

Here's George -


----------



## simooshy

Oooh... he looks a bit grubby doesn't he...

I worry too much about all my pets, now I worry if he's ok. I've only just got him...


----------



## sazzle

lol bless ya! he's a cutie  x


----------



## simooshy

Yup. Wouldn't stay still for the photo though... took four attempts!


----------



## simooshy

Cool! Just noticed where you are from! My husband was born on the outskirts of Mansfield!


----------



## sazzle

i feel your pain haha!!! i moved away from mansfield down to newquay then ended up moving back lol x


----------



## simooshy

George just tried to get himself stuck in his tub of grit. :roll:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

oh theres activity on the off-topic section


----------



## sazzle

there certainly is :lol2: where you been hiding all day x


----------



## simooshy

mmm... getting me some BEER! :cheers:


----------



## sazzle

i started earlier haha making the most of time off work  x


----------



## simooshy

Mmm... mines a Becks, whats yours?


----------



## sazzle

bulmers  mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im drinking bottled piss and vidka mmmm nice
iv been sleeping all day:2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

Mmmm... Bulmers... :mf_dribble:
Gaymers is pants though. That's a cider NOT to buy!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bunch of alkys :whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Try to tell us you don't drink! Students! :roll:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Try to tell us you don't drink! Students! :roll:


well not just now no
wednesday and saturday are my drinking nights


----------



## simooshy

Cheap night? Or just when your mates are out?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Cheap night? Or just when your mates are out?


cheap nights 
booze is dirt cheap on wednesdays (plus its when my week finishes so double win!


----------



## simooshy

Yeah I live near the pubs in town so I get all the students singing past and vomiting on my path. Fail.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah I live near the pubs in town so I get all the students singing past and vomiting on my path. Fail.


lol unlucky thats why i live away from the town centre


----------



## simooshy

So you can vomit on other people's paths?


----------



## sazzle

it's quiet where i am which is a bonus  

i very seldom go out into town, mansfield's full of under 18's who think they're hard after a smirnoff ice :lol2:

much cheaper to drink at home x


----------



## simooshy

Plus you then don't have to walk home afterwards, just go to bed!:2thumb:


----------



## sazzle

or fall asleep on the sofa :lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Mine's never clear enough for that, always covered in junk!


----------



## sazzle

i just shove it on the floor haha x


----------



## SteveCourty

Evenings ladies gents and ninja. How are we all? Im like a zombie my eyes hurt!

New frog today  Not that you care but theres budgie talk so thought id let you no. To be fair itd probably eat the budgie its a huge frog


----------



## SteveCourty

ginnerone said:


> unfortunatly steve i cannot condone sleep as i feel it is culturaly bias against me, and i'm beggining to forget what sleep is.
> new job, longer hours, working weekends, and another issue which i don't think i've told you about yet but i'll PM ya later.


Same as mate. Im now a plumber now for the past two weeks. Good to be back doing what im actually trained to do rather than a crappy job to see me through the bankers bonus scheme. Im doing long days tho. But moneys good again  Shifts as well as its emergency and insurance work so 1000-1900 next week mon-wed, thurs fri off and 8-6 sat and sun although I may work one of my days off and probably do extra hours in the week like I done this week. Replied to your PM mate


----------



## viperd

SteveCourty said:


> Same as mate. Im now a plumber now for the past two weeks. Good to be back doing what im actually trained to do rather than a crappy job to see me through the bankers bonus scheme. Im doing long days tho. But moneys good again  Shifts as well as its emergency and insurance work so 1000-1900 next week mon-wed, thurs fri off and 8-6 sat and sun although I may work one of my days off and probably do extra hours in the week like I done this week. Replied to your PM mate


hey steve
ginnerone is away and won't be back till sunday thought I'd let ya know he'll message back when he gets in !!!


----------



## SteveCourty

viperd said:


> hey steve
> ginnerone is away and won't be back till sunday thought I'd let ya know he'll message back when he gets in !!!


Thanks


----------



## Rauri

since this is the off topic thread i need to vent......why do i pay for sky tv? theres about 6 good progs on the science channels and nowt else :devil: friday night and im watching chris rock on comedy central for the 567th time :whip:


----------



## SteveCourty

Rauri said:


> since this is the off topic thread i need to vent......why do i pay for sky tv? theres about 6 good progs on the science channels and nowt else :devil: friday night and im watching chris rock on comedy central for the 567th time :whip:


I pay for sky but actually watch two programs on tv a week, Heroes and lost. Theres the odd occasional thing I watch but thats about it. Russel howards good as well and the occasional bit of family guy but you can get three of those four programs on the beeb anyway. I agree its naff!


----------



## rob2278

Rauri said:


> since this is the off topic thread i need to vent......why do i pay for sky tv? theres about 6 good progs on the science channels and nowt else :devil: friday night and im watching chris rock on comedy central for the 567th time :whip:


Sky is shit!! Just cancelled my subscription, and I can't get freeview until 2012!! Analogue reception is also shite too. Maybe Freesat next??


----------



## JOJC13

on sky i mainly watch sky 1, bbc and occasionally sky sports when the crickets on. Dads paying for HD which we dont use. Rip off.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> I pay for sky but actually watch two programs on tv a week, Heroes and lost. Theres the odd occasional thing I watch but thats about it. Russel howards good as well and the occasional bit of family guy but you can get three of those four programs on the beeb anyway. I agree its naff!


dont pay m8 you can watch all your american shows on here Tv Shows


----------



## Ninjaaa23

anyone else h8 how the bottom of pepsi cans weigh too much
everytime i pick up the can i think there is still some left because of the weight but its not its empty:devil:
damn you pepsi:bash:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Evenings ladies gents and ninja. How are we all? Im like a zombie my eyes hurt!
> 
> New frog today  Not that you care but theres budgie talk so thought id let you no. To be fair itd probably eat the budgie its a huge frog


ninjas are people too ya know


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dont pay m8 you can watch all your american shows on here Tv Shows


Cheapest way to get broadband. I only have a house phone and sky 4 the package. I actually dont want sky. I rarely watch tv. Had some spare time the other week so watched 6 episodes of heroes 3 of lost and some shameless. I havent watched any tv since the weekend i think


----------



## Princess Redhead

LOL @ Ladies, gents and Ninja...

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far. I currently have a hangover and a sprained ankle  But off shopping in a bit so yay!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Princess Redhead said:


> LOL @ Ladies, gents and Ninja...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far. I currently have a hangover and a sprained ankle  But off shopping in a bit so yay!!


shopping typical women
im off to lounge about in my pants scratching my arse every few minutes


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> shopping typical women
> im off to lounge about in my pants scratching my arse every few minutes



that must be a national sport in scotland on a sat morning :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> that must be a national sport in scotland on a sat morning :2thumb:


yep m8 but you cant beat it
a good old arse scratch


----------



## Yazyaz1

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep m8 but you cant beat it
> a good old arse scratch


just please ensure you wash your hands afterwards.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Yazyaz1 said:


> just please ensure you wash your hands afterwards.


emmmmmmmmmmm no


----------



## sazzle

been sat in the garden since 12pm and just a tad sunburnt :blush: managed to read a whole book and halfway through the next one... oops... got the OH to pick up some more bottles of the famous bulmers on his way home from visiting his mum and dad, just ordered pizza so well stocked up now  x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> been sat in the garden since 12pm and just a tad sunburnt :blush: managed to read a whole book and halfway through the next one... oops... got the OH to pick up some more bottles of the famous bulmers on his way home from visiting his mum and dad, just ordered pizza so well stocked up now  x


pizza, sun and bulmers what a day:flrt:


----------



## sazzle

pizza was lush  4 bottles later and i'm starting to feel it... i'm such a lightweight lol... another 4 bottles to go x


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

hehe i just sent other half for chinese - even the beardies here are chillaxin lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Gemstone Dragons said:


> hehe i just sent other half for chinese - even the beardies here are chillaxin lol


mmmmmm chinese
im hungry now 
mybe i should have a second dinner

u got eggs incubating gems


----------



## Rauri

just had chinese and im off out to pick up a couple of ciders....no sign of any sun tho :hmm:


----------



## sazzle

i look like a riiiiight dick from where my big chunky beady necklace was earlier lol!!! damn sunburn!!! chinese sounds good, wish i'd had that instead of pizza now  would've been cheaper too x


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

LOL i am outa cider baileys or JD in the cupboard :whistling2:

Yeah my girlie laid for me unexpectedly last night (wasnt 2 weeks until today from mating), she had waited for me to come home from my holiday too, i had been home around 5 hours :gasp:

So i am now a proud mummy with 22 perfect eggs incubating :2thumb:


----------



## sazzle

congrats sweetie  x


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

sazzle said:


> congrats sweetie  x


Thanks, an acumilation of alot of planning and waiting for the prettiest beardies for my collection has finally come to a head - i got my first ever eggies :flrt::flrt::flrt:
Now the parental worrying continues.........:gasp:


----------



## Yazyaz1

Gemstone Dragons said:


> LOL i am outa cider baileys or JD in the cupboard :whistling2:
> 
> Yeah my girlie laid for me unexpectedly last night (wasnt 2 weeks until today from mating), she had waited for me to come home from my holiday too, i had been home around 5 hours :gasp:
> 
> So i am now a proud mummy with 22 perfect eggs incubating :2thumb:


you must have scared them outta her?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Thanks, an acumilation of alot of planning and waiting for the prettiest beardies for my collection has finally come to a head - i got my first ever eggies :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> Now the parental worrying continues.........:gasp:


 well i may take a baby off your hands 
hopefully


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

LOL Yaz and no probs Ninja, i have a few breeder friends interested and a few pet homes lined up too but nothing is definete until their here and grown on.

Another glass of Baileys?...Hmmmm : victory:


----------



## Yazyaz1

Gemstone Dragons said:


> LOL Yaz and no probs Ninja, i have a few breeder friends interested and a few pet homes lined up too but nothing is definete until their here and grown on.
> 
> Another glass of Baileys?...Hmmmm : victory:


you blates did, too much of a coincidence.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

* I


*:gasp:​


----------



## Ninjaaa23

*WANT


*:flrt:​


----------



## Ninjaaa23

TO


:Na_Na_Na_Na:​


----------



## Froglodite

Ninjaaa23 said:


> I WANT TO


....stop making individual single-word posts? :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

break​


----------



## Ninjaaa23

FREE

:mf_dribble:​


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Ninjaaa23 said:


> * I
> 
> 
> *:gasp:​





Ninjaaa23 said:


> *WANT
> 
> 
> *:flrt:​





Ninjaaa23 said:


> TO
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:​





Ninjaaa23 said:


> break​





Ninjaaa23 said:


> FREE
> 
> :mf_dribble:​


:whistling2:


----------



## Yazyaz1

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:


I want to break free from your lies 
You're so self satisfied I don't need you 
I've want to break free 
God knows, God knows I want to break free 

I've fallen in love 
I've fallen in love for the first time 
And this time I know it's for real 
I've fallen in love, yeah 
God knows, God knows I've fallen in love


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Yazyaz1 said:


> I want to break free from your lies
> You're so self satisfied I don't need you
> I've want to break free
> God knows, God knows I want to break free
> 
> I've fallen in love
> I've fallen in love for the first time
> And this time I know it's for real
> I've fallen in love, yeah
> God knows, God knows I've fallen in love


wooooooooooo
queen :no1:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

:lol2: MAD :whistling2:


----------



## Yazyaz1

Ninjaaa23 said:


> wooooooooooo
> queen :no1:


This.


----------



## sazzle

hooray for bbq and beer  i must seem like an alky to you lot haha x


----------



## JackieL

sazzle said:


> hooray for *bbq and beer*  i must seem like an alky to you lot haha x


:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> hooray for bbq and beer  i must seem like an alky to you lot haha x


that you do


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2:



someone was on the loopy juice last night,even i was in bed by 4am :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> someone was on the loopy juice last night,even i was in bed by 4am :lol2:


7 oclock was bedtime for me


----------



## sazzle

7am? lol! 

i'm usually tucked up in bed by 10... can't handle my drink nowadays :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> 7am? lol!
> 
> i'm usually tucked up in bed by 10... can't handle my drink nowadays :lol2:


10 oclock lol
at the least i go to bed at 2


----------



## sazzle

i have to be up for work at 6 so even at a weekend i'm up at 5-6am... that's how i found the baby leo this morning at 5.10am lol x


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> 7 oclock was bedtime for me



:gasp: i had matchsticks keeping my eyes open to see the end of the film i was watching back of 3,i used to be nocturnal but i cant manage now :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> :gasp: i had matchsticks keeping my eyes open to see the end of the film i was watching back of 3,i used to be nocturnal but i cant manage now :lol2:


i sat up watching godfather 3 my god is it crap
nothing like the first 2


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i sat up watching godfather 3 my god is it crap
> nothing like the first 2



yeah it aint a patch on the first 2.i was watching "hey watch this" (cheech and chongs reunion tour....my god they are looking old)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> yeah it aint a patch on the first 2.i was watching "hey watch this" (cheech and chongs reunion tour....my god they are looking old)


old cheech and chong were awsome: victory:


----------



## sazzle

i used to love cheech and chong... then went off to fear in loathing in las vegas, then the jay and silent bob films!!! mallrats is fookin awesome x *runs off for another can*


----------



## Rauri

the new dvd is from thier live tour,its all the best bits from the films but live and they do some new characters inbetween,not as good as the films but its nice to see them back together


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> i used to love cheech and chong... then went off to fear in loathing in las vegas, then the jay and silent bob films!!! mallrats is fookin awesome x *runs off for another can*


u drink too much


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:welcome:


----------



## Zak196

Roast Dinner sandwitch is on the cards for lunch today, im not going to lie, im looking forward to it! Anything interesting happen over the weekend?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Zak196 said:


> Roast Dinner sandwitch is on the cards for lunch today, im not going to lie, im looking forward to it! Anything interesting happen over the weekend?


i cme close to the ultimate sandwich
roast dinner sandwiches are good
i had roast potatos steak from steak pie little bit of pastry 
sausages onion and beans all on a sandwich


----------



## Ninjaaa23

boot up to the top
i like to talk to myself on this thread


----------



## Camuk

"No really"


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> "No really"


HELLO:2thumb:


----------



## Guest

Spanish sparkling spearmint..... gotta love typing gibberish and letting the browser guess what you were saying :no1:


----------



## Camuk

I'm normally have random gibberish coming out of my mouth 24/7 I don't need to be on here for it!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

WAHOOOOOOOO
YOU WERE SAYING:gasp:
:whistling2:


----------



## Camuk

Don't I called the dog a lizard today! Not one of my best days today!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> Don't I called the dog a lizard today! Not one of my best days today!


:lol2: you silly goose

im now officially finished uni for the year :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Camuk

Well I am officially a housewife for the next 4 weeks! I did wonder why you were on all the time


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> Well I am officially a housewife for the next 4 weeks! I did wonder why you were on all the time


yep alcohol and sleeping only takes up so much of your week


----------



## Camuk

Want to come do the school run for me, then swimming Monday, Karate on Tuesday & saturday plus any competitions or extra training? 

Walk dogs, lizard check & clean, feeding, clean house, yeah right I do around 75% of that on a normal day


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> Want to come do the school run for me, then swimming Monday, Karate on Tuesday & saturday plus any competitions or extra training?
> 
> Walk dogs, lizard check & clean, feeding, clean house, yeah right I do around 75% of that on a normal day


wouldnt mind tbh 
but oh look what a shame i live sooooooooooooo far away


----------



## Camuk

Its only 4 hours its just the M6 that kills you though you got be off the M8 before 4pm


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> Its only 4 hours its just the M6 that kills you though you got be off the M8 before 4pm


me dont drive
so bit of a problem there


----------



## Camuk

Typical student!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> Typical student!


:lol2:
anyways im preparing formy cresties tomorrow by that i mean 
triple checking all the info i have obtained lol


----------



## Camuk

Welcome to my world as you saw on the set up thread bought a ton of books and loads of care sheets.

Though the first two nights he freaked me sleeping in the soil, we worked out it was because he was in a tub at the shop as he was in the baby section and hadn't had much out time.

Now most days cant find the monkey. Only picked him up last week and already had a shed.

I feel like a proud mummy!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> Welcome to my world as you saw on the set up thread bought a ton of books and loads of care sheets.
> 
> Though the first two nights he freaked me sleeping in the soil, we worked out it was because he was in a tub at the shop as he was in the baby section and hadn't had much out time.
> 
> Now most days cant find the monkey. Only picked him up last week and already had a shed.
> 
> I feel like a proud mummy!


cant w8 for my little dynamic duo to show up
soooooo excited


----------



## Camuk

Pictures are a must


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> Pictures are a must


will do the best with my shitty camera phone
5.0 mega pixels me thinks not


----------



## Camuk

Which uni course?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> Which uni course?


games design 
now finished except next friday i have to pitch my game and then im done


----------



## Camuk

Nice! Planning to make the next COD7?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> Nice! Planning to make the next COD7?


i wish
its first year so simple is the word of putiing our game 


if anyones interested in playing the final game than give us a shout 
should be finalised next week


----------



## Camuk

What game? Or what type, I'm normally good at Trav, Halo bit of cod, cant beat a good zombie!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> What game? Or what type, I'm normally good at Trav, Halo bit of cod, cant beat a good zombie!


well its a simple point and click theatre based game 
the way of putting it is like spinning plates were you have to keep all the plates spinning nd cant let any stop that kind of idea
except its in a theatre and involves customers and ques and trying to keep them happy etc.

it aint no cod i tell you that


----------



## Camuk

So kind of airport mania, sally salon type, 

Can I play pleaaaase, I'll be every so good! I'll go to bed early! I'll brush my death! I'll be nice to my teacher.

Wait . . . 

Sounds cool, I'll volunteer for the greater good!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> I'll brush my death!


death lives at your place and you brush him:hmm:

sure i will let u play it 
when its finished which will be early next week i will send it to you:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i just crushed some dudes dream lol
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fun/221544-mission-counting-million-201.html


----------



## Camuk

Teeth! Told you I was having a bad day!

Tee hee! Love it!


----------



## grumpyoldtrout

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i just crushed some dudes dream lol
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fun/221544-mission-counting-million-201.html



Now if you go back and edit it to the correct number..... they will freak :whistling2::whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Now if you go back and edit it to the correct number..... they will freak :whistling2::whistling2: :lol2:


:notworthy::notworthy:
awsome idea 
too late though :no1:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i just crushed some dudes dream lol
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fun/221544-mission-counting-million-201.html


:lol2: That is so harsh!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

see it exists:2thumb:


----------



## sazzle

wow i'm still awake :gasp: this is a first, good job i'm working 12-8 tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## Rauri

im absolutely hank marvin and all the takeouts are closed :devil: 





just had to share that :lol2:


----------



## Poddy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i just crushed some dudes dream lol
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fun/221544-mission-counting-million-201.html


spoil sport :devil:


----------



## sazzle

Rauri said:


> im absolutely hank marvin and all the takeouts are closed :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just had to share that :lol2:


i had pukka pie and mushy peas earlier... mmmmm...


----------



## simooshy

CHEESE! (om nom nom :mf_dribble


----------



## Ninjaaa23

cresties here soon:gasp:


----------



## Camuk

What time?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> What time?


before 1 (thats all i know)
oh the wait is killing me:devil:


----------



## simooshy

What are they like? Ooo... must know....

Anyhoo, this isn't a particularly off-topic thing to be talking about, so

CAKE! :mf_dribble:


----------



## simooshy

Yes! 500 posts! :no1:


----------



## Rauri

well done? :Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb:

im off out for my 2nd fly fishing lesson :whip: <it kinda works like that but with a bigger handle :lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Nice! Where I am I do more sea fishing, it works like fly fishing, but a bigger rod! :lol2:


----------



## Rauri

i mainly do sea fishing but its quiet this time of year so i thought id learn fly so i can fly fish for mackrel,mullet and bass once summer comes :2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

Nice, what sea fish do you catch where you are in winter? Smoothounds are great fun around here, pulling you down the beach! Love it when the dunces are put back in the water and they swim towards your light! :banghead:


----------



## Rauri

cod,cod and erm cod with the odd ling.you still get some flounder and turbot thru till the end of jan tho,winter is pretty bleak here tho,sometimes your lucky to get one fishig day in a fortnight.we dont get hounds/dogs or rays here unfortunatly....i have to go to the west coast for them (and the times ive tried ive failed :devil: )


----------



## simooshy

Yeah, you just have to watch hound's gobs! They may not have teeth but their jaws crack shells open, and hands if you get in their way!
Definitely what T-bars were designed for unhooking!


----------



## Rauri

ah is that what they are for? ive been using mine to stir my coffee :lol2: (we dont have anything that ferocious around here apart from conger and well lets just say ive not had much luck with them)


----------



## simooshy

Lol! My dads one never gets lost, because you can smell where it's gone! Don't think I'll use that to stir coffee!
Speaking of coffee, my dad was boat fishing in a choppy sea one time while someone was gutting, he only realised when he got to the bottom of his cup that there was a head in it!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:zzz::2wallbang:


----------



## simooshy

Serves you right for disappearing on us! :whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Serves you right for disappearing on us! :whip:


i cant take my eyes of the cresty viv lol


----------



## simooshy

Yeah, I asked you in another thread if they had arrived yet. How are they?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah, I asked you in another thread if they had arrived yet. How are they?


amazing 
1 of them likes too sit out in the open and the other hides behind his leaves. 
They truly are amazing though

cant w8 for my mourning geckos


----------



## simooshy

Quick count, how many reps/T's do you have now and on order? :whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Hey ninj, someone wants to know about Red headed agama care a few threads down. Can you help him?
*imagines ninja running down the road with Batman music playing*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Hey ninj, someone wants to know about Red headed agama care a few threads down. Can you help him?
> *imagines ninja running down the road with Batman music playing*


lol i will save him *glides down from top of building*

my list of pets as follows
1 beardie
2 crestys with 1 on order (all babies)
pair of mourning geckos (on order)
about 12 Ts 5 or mybe six spiders 
and a scorpion 
and over the summer i will have a spare viv so mybe sumthing else


----------



## simooshy

Oh. *images of house bulging open with reptiles and tarantulas up to the ceiling vanishes in puff of smoke*

And thanks for saving us from Agama noobyness! :no1:


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> lol i will save him *glides down from top of building*
> 
> my list of pets as follows
> 1 beardie
> 2 crestys with 1 on order (all babies)
> pair of mourning geckos (on order)
> about 12 Ts 5 or mybe six spiders
> and a scorpion
> and over the summer i will have a spare viv so mybe sumthing else


thats quite a hoose full mg:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> thats quite a hoose full mg:


no thats half a room full:2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

I'm such a noob, I thought T's were spiders?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I'm such a noob, I thought T's were spiders?


well theres Ts and true spids 
almost the same but pretty different


----------



## simooshy

And plain pretty.... but husband says no.... 

Scaredy-cat... :eek4:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> And plain pretty.... but husband says no....
> 
> Scaredy-cat... :eek4:


if you got him to the pet shop and you held the chile rose he may be converted as they ar extremely docile and will threaten you before a bite anyways so there would be nothing to worry about.

tell him hes a big girl :2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

He says he doesn't think they look nice! Of all the nerve! :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> He says he doesn't think they look nice! Of all the nerve! :gasp:


even so they dont have to look nice
some of my Ts i never get to see as they are hidden their burrows but i still enjoy them.

google green bottle blue tarantula and show him that see if he thinks thats ugly
or the A.mettalica:flrt:


----------



## simooshy

Nope, even my brother doesn't like it. Tarantula purchase fail.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Nope, even my brother doesn't like it. Tarantula purchase fail.


buy yourself a juvie and keep it in a small tub and hide it from him lol
thats what i did and no one in the house even knew i had it lol


----------



## simooshy

And when he finds out - :blowup:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> And when he finds out - :blowup:


lol
just use your womenly charms or make him a sandwich lol


----------



## simooshy

One of your epic pie sandwiches? He was impressed when I said about those... 
*goes off to plot about T's*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> One of your epic pie sandwiches? He was impressed when I said about those...
> *goes off to plot about T's*


no man can resist a opie sandwich#



oh might be getn my other cresty and mourning geckos this saturday yeah


----------



## simooshy

Nice! You have to put up pics when they settle!
Speaking of pics, this is where I volunteer, gotta love plants, especially orchids -


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Nice! You have to put up pics when they settle!
> Speaking of pics, this is where I volunteer, gotta love plants, especially orchids -
> image


wow thats some pretty plants 
thats like a kingdom for a cresty lol


----------



## simooshy

Yeah I have quite a few orchids crammed into my flat as well, so I've put one in my big exo. The longtails love climbing on them, and basking under the UV!


----------



## Rauri

ah did i see mention of pie sandwich? you cant beat a pie in a bap like :2thumb: unfortunatly its chicago town pizzas this evening


----------



## simooshy

Mine was beans on toast, so even pants pizza like Chicago Town wins!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> ah did i see mention of pie sandwich? you cant beat a pie in a bap like :2thumb: unfortunatly its chicago town pizzas this evening


you do know that they can go on a sandwich dont you


----------



## Rauri

well they aint ideal but an evening by river built an appetitte,yeah i was just considering making them into sandwiches :2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

No fish for your sarnies? (sorry Ninj)


----------



## Rauri

nowt of any size,i lost 5-3 to my teacher (brown trout):devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> well they aint ideal but an evening by river built an appetitte,yeah i was just considering making them into sandwiches :2thumb:


just take off the pepperoni some veg and a bit of cheese and whack it ojnnto a bit of bread mybe even a bit of the pizza bread


i had fish for dindins today and guess what i shoved it on a piece of bread with some chips mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## simooshy

Next time bring some Tesco fish counter salmon along, and hook it up when he's not looking :lol2:


----------



## Camuk

simooshy said:


> Yeah I have quite a few orchids crammed into my flat as well, so I've put one in my big exo. The longtails love climbing on them, and basking under the UV!


Which orchids did you go for, off to see a man about some next week. Cant wait


----------



## Ninjaaa23

u cant w8 for orchids
tut women and their flowers:whistling2:


----------



## Camuk

Shut up just spent £80 on my favourite website of the moment! All on plants


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> Shut up just spent £80 on my favourite website of the moment! All on plants


you think thats bad i have spent several hundred pounds on Ts alone this month.
think im a addict


----------



## Camuk

Yeah add it to the viv setup, and the £200 odd pounds I spent on artificial plants. And still got lots of space saver insulation in the garage


----------



## Ninjaaa23

this rep business sure is expensive lol


----------



## Camuk

And why do you always draw me into chats before the school run! I now have to go get kid. Re pot 4 plants fit pipe brackets all because the chameleons thinks its funny to be a vandal and destroy plants.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> And why do you always draw me into chats before the school run! I now have to go get kid. Re pot 4 plants fit pipe brackets all because the chameleons thinks its funny to be a vandal and destroy plants.


:lol2:what site do you get your plants


----------



## Camuk

I go on dartfrog.

All his plants are to use with frogs so just double check there is nothing dangerous for your reps.

I.E. Most people put ficus in with chameleons however it can secrete a sap when attacked then can hurt chams


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> I go on dartfrog.
> 
> All his plants are to use with frogs so just double check there is nothing dangerous for your reps.
> 
> I.E. Most people put ficus in with chameleons however it can secrete a sap when attacked then can hurt chams


ow shall take a peek


----------



## Camuk

Dont do it!!!! It'll cost an arm and a leg.

Spoke to him earlier and joked he should do a loyalty service bought off him 4 times in 2 weeks now


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Camuk said:


> Dont do it!!!! It'll cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> Spoke to him earlier and joked he should do a loyalty service bought off him 4 times in 2 weeks now


i cant even use my paypal anyways


----------



## simooshy

Orchid wise I have:
Phalaenopsis
Paphiopedilum
Epidendrum
Dendrobium
Cymbidium
Cattleya
Cambria Hybrids
Miltonia
Also have a large strelitzia, an anthurium, a lot of little chilli plants and various small plants for the vivs.

Oops... and a couple of ludisia discolor orchids! (did have 10 flower stems at once!)


----------



## simooshy

Yay! Pointless wittering! :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

whats an off-topic thread for?


----------



## simooshy

For talking nonsense and pie spam of course! : victory:


----------



## simooshy

Whoa! I wasn't even on 500 posts yesterday, now look at me!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> For talking nonsense and pie spam of course! : victory:


alright i never dop any of that anyways


----------



## simooshy

No... :whistling2:
Of course not!


----------



## Rauri

gutted nae lasagne till later :gasp::cussing:


----------



## sazzle

alreeeeeeeeeet  tis friday finally the day has come, bored.com  OH is out til unknown o'clock... wanna get my munch on but CBA to cook twice

what's everyone up to this fine rainy evening? x


----------



## Rauri

lovely and sunny in scotland again :2thumb: dunno what im doing later but atm im cleaning


----------



## sazzle

i should be cleaning but haven't yet found the motivation for 2 hours of cleaning out reps lol x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

just partying with my pants on


----------



## simooshy

Like this?
 

Pants on the outside? :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Like this?
> image
> 
> Pants on the outside? :lol2:


they scare me


----------



## simooshy

They'll wait in a dark alley, and they'll 'ave you. Innit.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> They'll wait in a dark alley, and they'll 'ave you. Innit.


least robins no there


----------



## simooshy

Mmmm. He scares me. *hides behind sofa*
I always liked the penguin though... :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

my handy work


----------



## simooshy

Love it! :notworthy:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i was spotted once though


----------



## simooshy

Hee hee! Busted!


----------



## simooshy

My favourite picture:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> My favourite picture:
> 
> image


:lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Keep reading threads about leopard geckos, but when they start going into genetics my mind starts going fuzzy and nothing makes sense anymore?
Am I the only one having trouble with this! :blush:


----------



## Rauri

hmmmm to get a carry out or not to get a carry out,that is the question....


----------



## simooshy

Ooo... what kind? Chinese? Indian? Pizza? Burger?

Too many choices! :blowup:


----------



## Rauri

lol neither,an alkyhol one :2thumb: not that im much of a drinker....couple of ciders is my limit


----------



## simooshy

Me too. I lurve cider, nice ones, not strongbow! :no1:


----------



## Rauri

decided on a bit of variety,1 pear koppaberg,1 magners and 1 mad swedish strawberry cider.prob only manage 2 tho,thats about my limit :blush:


----------



## KerryLou

:bash: Please stop talking about beer and enjoying yourselves while I am still SLAVING away at work :whip:


----------



## simooshy

LOL someone has to work! Ha ha!
Although I have just come back from sorting out the crickets and mealies from the dead ones in the bathtub.
Yum. :gasp:


----------



## sazzle

i'm just taking a break from cleaning the reps and rearranging, about half way through now nearly 2 hours later!!! atleast Rob's home now so he's making beans and waffles mmmmm (it is obvious we need to go shopping) :lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Yeah, I've just finished cleaning my crix and repotting lots of chillis. Also watering all my orchids. Phew!


----------



## sazzle

reptiles are finally done... meh


----------



## simooshy

Yup. Sent out the OH to buy takeaway. :whip:


----------



## sazzle

chinese sounds appealing but already eaten and really need to shed the 3lb i put on last week :lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Mmm. Just had a chicken burger and chips. Om nom. 
Plus, I won a free sundae. Go me!


----------



## sazzle

maccy d's? lol


----------



## simooshy

:blush: Should really be trying to lose weight too.... :whistling2:


----------



## Rauri

Mmmmm magners :flrt:


----------



## simooshy

I'm a kopparberg girl myself...


----------



## SteveCourty

I officially hate you all I start a straight 7 shifts of 10 hour each tommorow and ill probably work next saturday so make that 8! Even then ill try and get an extra job in on the way home every day so make those 11 hour shifts.... its going to hurt


----------



## simooshy

And then you spend it on bugs! :lol2:​


----------



## Rauri

They didn't have koppa  its my fave.discovered it at a festival 3 years ago,life doesn't get much better than koppa over ice on a sunny afternoon on a castle lawn watching seasick Steve :2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

Yay! Seasick Steve! He's so great!

I also like ciders like Thatchers ones to drink. Om nom.


----------



## SteveCourty

Wtf or who should I say is seasick steve??????


----------



## simooshy

Here you go:
YouTube - Seasick Steve LIVE ON JOOLS HOLLAND-- TOP QUALITY VID


----------



## Rauri

Seasick Steve plays a guitar with 4 strings and uses a wooden box as a drum and he's possibly one of the best live acts I've seen.he's a bluesman from southern America :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

simooshy said:


> Here you go:
> YouTube - Seasick Steve LIVE ON JOOLS HOLLAND-- TOP QUALITY VID


awesome :2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

Yep. He was on Top Gear too, he rocks. :notworthy:


----------



## Rauri

I'll get the pics up from where I seen him laters (castle grounds on the west coast of Scotland.most beautiful festival site ever)


----------



## simooshy




----------



## SteveCourty

Rauri said:


> I'll get the pics up from where I seen him laters (castle grounds on the west coast of Scotland.most beautiful festival site ever)


I love live music. My dad ran a pub for 14 years and he got it a great reputation for live music. Used to have jazz and blues in there all the time. Used to also be the main pub in the area for all the folk and french music so several times a week youd have them playing. It was full of musicians and thered always be people in there with a guitar jamming in the garden or inside.

Best Ive seen (Not including big gigs ive been too) is a bloke called adrian byron burns. Ive seen him probably a dozen times and hes immense. You tube videos dont do him justice


----------



## SteveCourty

After he finishes talking (about 2 1/2 minutes) this is quite good

YouTube - Adrian Byron Burns - Key to the Highway

He used to always play in the bar so was a real intimate gig. People would sit there listening to him amazed that he was playing such small gigs. I havent seen him for a few years


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa must be having a quick snooze to sharpen his spidey sense?
Either that or he's staring at his cresties again!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Ninjaaa must be having a quick snooze to sharpen his spidey sense?
> Either that or he's staring at his cresties again!


even though im not here I am
walks away in a misterious manner

plus i seen my cresties slurping some droplets of water:flrt:


----------



## simooshy

Sweet!
Besides, I know ninjas don't really sleep...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

if its music you want 
YouTube - Muse - Hysteria

this song makes me extremely angry


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> if its music you want
> YouTube - Muse - Hysteria
> 
> this song makes me extremely angry


listen to this its very short but itll chill you back out

YouTube - Burns u Sisku


----------



## simooshy

My brother likes muse, but then he does have an awful lot of music.
When I worked in a shopping centre the had "Ruby" on in a loop with about 3 other songs. I heard it 3 times in 10 mins.
I now struggle to listen to it, makes me feel like :war:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> listen to this its very short but itll chill you back out
> 
> YouTube - Burns u Sisku


quite enjoyed that lol

one of my fav songs of the year so far is probs kings and queens : victory:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMX3qv1N37s


----------



## SteveCourty

wasnt ruby the kaiser chiefs??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> wasnt ruby the kaiser chiefs??


pretty sure it was


----------



## simooshy

SteveCourty said:


> wasnt ruby the kaiser chiefs??


Yeah I thought so, but didn't want to embarrass myself :blush:

Oh and Ninj, liked that music. :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

simooshy said:


> Yeah I thought so, but didn't want to embarrass myself :blush:
> 
> Oh and Ninj, liked that music. :2thumb:


 
Blues and jazz are what ninjas like to listen to when they get together for there annual ninjafon


----------



## simooshy

Anyone here seen Takeshi's castle?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Blues and jazz are what ninjas like to listen to when they get together for there annual ninjafon


they also love rock
modern day metal
old 80s metal 
and occasional death(not that they understand it)

but yeah simooshy 30stm rock


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Anyone here seen Takeshi's castle?


epic show#


----------



## SteveCourty

takeshis castle or however you spell it is ace :no1: dont get the same game shows over here. Can you imagine the weakest link suddenly going mental


----------



## simooshy

Japan is the best. Ninjas, game shows, pokemon, they've got it all. :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

man my new tv is awsome


----------



## simooshy

Big or clear or both?


----------



## SteveCourty

im looking at projectors now so I can put an extra stack where my tv is :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

got myself a 40" samsung led 
what amazing pictures especially on full hd


----------



## simooshy

They should invent a TV that can double as a radiator. Then I would have a wall to cover in vivs!


----------



## simooshy

I've never seen HD... :sad:


----------



## SteveCourty

simooshy said:


> They should invent a TV that can double as a radiator. Then I would have a wall to cover in vivs!


it wont be long until were all weraing headsets and are involved in the programs


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> They should invent a TV that can double as a radiator. Then I would have a wall to cover in vivs!


tvs are radiators lol
my tv and xbox is all the heating my room needs i have never used my radiator since i got an xbox


----------



## simooshy

And before long I shall have a monkey butler called Moe and he shall do my bidding...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> it wont be long until were all weraing headsets and are involved in the programs


3d tvs will be out this year then theres quad hd 
more money to spend:devil:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> 3d tvs will be out this year then theres quad hd
> more money to spend:devil:


Thats why im going for a projector there much cheaper I cant be arsed to keep replacing things


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Thats why im going for a projector there much cheaper I cant be arsed to keep replacing things


aint aint getn a new tv until i can walk into it and actually be in the tv


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> aint aint getn a new tv until i can walk into it and actually be in the tv


ninj tv itll be a channel about pies and butternut squash


----------



## simooshy

Like a cinema? :lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Ninja can have his pirates v ninjas TV program on it too!
And how about his sarnie masterclass?


----------



## SteveCourty

simooshy said:


> Ninja can have his pirates v ninjas TV program on it too!
> And how about his sarnie masterclass?


pirates v ninjas that sounds like some crazy japanese gameshow idea..... Im liking it


----------



## simooshy

But the trouble is ninjas will always win...


----------



## simooshy

Buttersafe – Updated Tuesdays and Thursdays Archive The Volcano

Random fun...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ninja tv would be awsome


----------



## simooshy

Have you ever seen Takeshis castle, ninj?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Have you ever seen Takeshis castle, ninj?


yep awsome 
used to watch it all the time
loved craig charles as the commentator


----------



## Ninjaaa23

more of mars
YouTube - 30 Seconds to Mars- Hurricane (This is War 2009)(HQ W/ Lyrics)


----------



## simooshy

Yeah, he did robot wars too didn't he? And red dwarf of course...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah, he did robot wars too didn't he? And red dwarf of course...


yep and corry i beleive


----------



## simooshy

Oh yeah, I noticed that the other day... I don't watch soaps.
I don't think I could watch it without thinking of him as Lister though...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Oh yeah, I noticed that the other day... I don't watch soaps.
> I don't think I could watch it without thinking of him as Lister though...


as you could guess i h8 soaps as well


----------



## simooshy

Kryten did scrapheap challenge too didn't he?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Kryten did scrapheap challenge too didn't he?


yep i h8 him in scrap heap he does my head in


----------



## simooshy

He's a bit excitable. I liked the barleypickers though, very funny!


----------



## purple-vixen

Does anyone else love listening to the rain? 

I'm about to go bed soon, and I have the windows open slightly because it's warm, but I love it, send me to sleep.

I won't be loving it tomorrow, riding to Southend On Sea... Le sigh...


----------



## simooshy

I do! :no1:


But it's not raining where I am :sad:


----------



## purple-vixen

simooshy said:


> I do! :no1:
> 
> 
> But it's not raining where I am :sad:


Ah, fail.

Well it's pouring here. Cig, glass of water, shower and bed  

Night all!


----------



## simooshy

On a lighter note, I have to decide between getting my tooth extracted or root canal.
What a fun choice! :no1:

I'm only 23..... curse you sweeties!


----------



## simooshy

Nighty night!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im off to watch the cresties for a bit
laters all


----------



## simooshy

You're going to bed aren't you really?
Nighty night, don't let the cresties bite!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> You're going to bed aren't you really?
> Nighty night, don't let the cresties bite!


nope bed aroung 6ish for me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simooshy

:eek4: that's not right... I couldn't do it...

(except on superbowl night)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :eek4: that's not right... I couldn't do it...
> 
> (except on superbowl night)


its easy if you do it most nights


----------



## simooshy

Still, no.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

anyways i'z be offs
laters


----------



## simooshy

Byes byes


----------



## simooshy




----------



## simooshy

For those of you who have no idea what I mean:
The Game (mind game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And now you shall be playing forever! Mwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Trissai

simooshy said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:I_lost_the_game.jpgimage


god damn youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu:razz:


----------



## spikemu

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

SIMOOSHY MAY YOUR GROTCH BE PLAGUED WITH 6 MILLION FLEAS !!!! 

yeai can deal out the hard punishments >.>


----------



## simooshy

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Curse my brother for showing me this game!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i win


----------



## spikemu

:O a reverse game player 


o how i envy you


----------



## simooshy

Makes life more liveable.
My brothers a student in Bath, and one of his friends shouted it in the middle of a busy street! :devil: 
He got A LOT of angry looks!


----------



## Rauri

its easy to win that game,just think about other things all the time.

food,food,sleep,food,boobies,food,DRINK!,food....



you get the picture :2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

Believe it or not I'm so disconnected I have talked about the game without conciously thinking about it! 
It was only when my OH glared that I realised!

PS, I'm a girl, so I don't think about boobies much.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> its easy to win that game,just think about other things all the time.
> 
> food,food,sleep,food,boobies,food,DRINK!,food....
> 
> 
> 
> you get the picture :2thumb:


no it goes 
boobies, boobies, food, gdrink, food , boobies,food, food, boobies


----------



## simooshy

If you're eating chicken it's usually chicken boobies anyway?!?


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no it goes
> boobies, boobies, food, gdrink, food , boobies,food, food, boobies



yeah it changes to that after lunch :whistling2:


----------



## spikemu

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no it goes
> boobies, boobies, food, gdrink, food , boobies,food, food, boobies


PFFFT !!! if ur gay maybe :

boobies, boobies, boobies, womens feelings ( LOL i had to have a joke sumwhere >.> ) boobie boobies .. PIZZA boobies ... OOO bikini .... BOOOBIES !!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

u left out moobs:whistling2:


----------



## spikemu

Ninjaaa23 said:


> u left out moobs:whistling2:


i only like the bigger ones tht are practically boobs ... therefore ... classed as booobs  >.> 

every other boobs ... can be moobs for you tho  lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

spikemu said:


> i only like the bigger ones tht are practically boobs ... therefore ... classed as booobs  >.>
> 
> every other boobs ... can be moobs for you tho  lol


----------



## spikemu

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM b cup lol


----------



## simooshy

I come back and THIS is what you're talking about?!?!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

anyone know if royal mail and the such are working during the bank holiday as i have got been weevil sitting in the deopt place and im not sure if its open today due to bank holuiday.


----------



## simooshy

http://www.royalmail.com/portal/rm/content1?catId=15500181&mediaId=27800663

Gutted.


----------



## simooshy

I'm sure they have so many holidays just to be funny...

Mmmm... stanky bugs stuck in transit...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

oh bollocks 
that was a waste of £5 then:censor:


----------



## spikemu

Owned ,,, by royal mail xD


----------



## simooshy

Earliest delivery I had was when they were on strike and they hired agency people to do it. They were good! They should've kept some of them!


----------



## simooshy

spikemu said:


> Owned ,,, by royal mail xD


LOL :diablo: = Royal Mail wned8: = ninja


----------



## Ninjaaa23

spikemu said:


> Owned ,,, by royal mail xD


i blame the :censor: from ebay who sends them out so close to a bloody bank holiday


----------



## simooshy

Yeah, he's laughing all the way to the bank!

(shame they'll be shut!)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

well they may still be ok as been weevils arrive with plenty oif food and i think they do fine at low temps so will just have to wait and see
ps. you can never own a ninja, he may let you think he has been owned bit thats just part of his cunning plan


----------



## spikemu

simooshy said:


> Yeah, he's laughing all the way to the bank!
> 
> (shame they'll be shut!)


 
LOL he must be wellll pissed lol


----------



## simooshy

http://tramchase.com/****flickr/data/owned/web/cat-ninja-pwn.jpg


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## simooshy

LOL! That made me completely forget what I was going to say!


----------



## simooshy

Oh yeah, 800 posts! Go me! :no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

thats because you :spam1::spam1:
every post


----------



## simooshy

:gasp: Says the king of spam himself!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :gasp: Says the king of spam himself!


i calmed down alot now 
and try my hardest to only stay off-topic on this off-topic post


----------



## simooshy

I saw you last night :gasp: Ruining other posts, shocking! But yes, I do help SOMETIMES.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I saw you last night :gasp: Ruining other posts, shocking! But yes, I do help SOMETIMES.


if you werent on i wouldnt have 
your a bad influence
so am i occasionally


----------



## simooshy

:whip: I shall try to be good too. We totalled that cork bark thread didn't we? Whoops.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :whip: I shall try to be good too. We totalled that cork bark thread didn't we? Whoops.


least at the end i said sorry and gave her the answer she wanted:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rauri

so anyways let me tell you all a little story,bailed to my bed at 2am ish and was listening to some tunes (some bob marley and some smooth jazz) when i hear a noise by my window....thats a bit close for a bird i thinks to myself,and not a bird id heard before.well this went on for about 5 mins before i got up and investigated.... i had totally forgot about the 1 huge back cric with wings that came in amonsgt my small/med's a couple of weeks ago (hadnt figured out what to do with it as it was about the size of my crestie :gasp 

well it seems i now know what noise crickets make :devil: sadly it had a terrible accident when i got up this morning :whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

I'd already helped. :whistling2:

But anyway, that's why I allowed it to be totalled. Honest.


----------



## simooshy

Rauri said:


> so anyways let me tell you all a little story,bailed to my bed at 2am ish and was listening to some tunes (some bob marley and some smooth jazz) when i hear a noise by my window....thats a bit close for a bird i thinks to myself,and not a bird id heard before.well this went on for about 5 mins before i got up and investigated.... i had totally forgot about the 1 huge back cric with wings that came in amonsgt my small/med's a couple of weeks ago (hadnt figured out what to do with it as it was about the size of my crestie :gasp
> 
> well it seems i now know what noise crickets make :devil: sadly it had a terrible accident when i got up this morning :whistling2:


I had the same thing but mine had escaped. I wondered why the pretty birdy kept moving round the flat...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I had the same thing but mine had escaped. I wondered why the pretty birdy kept moving round the flat...


least you guys ain had a tarantula escape


----------



## simooshy

I'm guessing they don't chirp though?
Anyway I remember that, wasn't it just after saying to someone you'd never had one get out? :lol2:

Jinxed!


----------



## Rauri

they totally dont sound like id imagined :gasp: if id had a T escape id imagine id book into a hotel for a while lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> they totally dont sound like id imagined :gasp: if id had a T escape id imagine id book into a hotel for a while lol


wll i just spend the whol day looking for it lol
but my they are fast (bit like the tokay they are fast and can stick to anything oh and bite)


----------



## simooshy

Was it a bad one that got out or a beginner one?


----------



## Rauri

ah i think you found the answer,to own the T you require the awesomeness of a large tokay 



or you could just end up with a T and a tokay loose :lol2:


anyone else like absolute classic rock radio?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Was it a bad one that got out or a beginner one?


well i had 2 escape one was my baby avic who can cklimb any surface and is extremely faast butt docile (found it stuck to my wall one morning)

and the other was my cobalt blue (the name in my sig says it all) hes fast not scared of nothing and loves his freedom


----------



## Rauri

ive killed my blackberry :eek4::rant2::cussing::blowup:





utterly gutted,never kept a phone as long as that one,best phone ive owned


----------



## simooshy

Harsh. I've NEVER broken a phone... :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

well it would appear i have lost 3 spiders 
but i found another 1 in my cricket tub 
]so not is all bad


----------



## simooshy

I'd love to be your neighbour....
...here spidey, spidey, come to me....
*traps and keeps gift from above*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I'd love to be your neighbour....
> ...here spidey, spidey, come to me....
> *traps and keeps gift from above*



not he spiders i lost were microscopic lol 

dont usually lose big spiders as they are easy to spot lol

my next door neighbour is shit scared of spiders lol


----------



## simooshy

:lol2: I can just see your neighbour eating a bowl of cereal when a baby tarantula lands in it!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ona good note though my b.smithi moulted


----------



## simooshy

the b. stands for....?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

b = brachypelma: victory:


----------



## simooshy

I shall look at some piccys and see what I think!


----------



## simooshy

Mmm. Lookin' good! :mf_dribble:


----------



## simooshy

Run for the hills! :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

will post pics of mine soon


----------



## sazzle

evening  

just watched avatar  how flippin amazing is that film... now bored.com... may get some shut eye shortly, workingtons in zeeee morning ... meh


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> evening
> 
> just watched avatar  how flippin amazing is that film... now bored.com... may get some shut eye shortly, workingtons in zeeee morning ... meh


avatar
wasnt really into that movie 
for me it was too similar to titanic just different context


----------



## sazzle

:O nothing like titanic... that was crap lol


----------



## simooshy

I'm gonna not watch Avatar, then in about 2 weeks I'll be the only one in the UK who hasn't!


----------



## sazzle

well i enjoyed it lol x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> :O nothing like titanic... that was crap lol


im a 18 yr old guy and i like titanic
not because thingy gets her babs out


----------



## Rauri

simooshy said:


> I'm gonna not watch Avatar, then in about 2 weeks I'll be the only one in the UK who hasn't!



not quite,for some reason pocahontas in space doesnt float my boat :devil:


----------



## JOJC13

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im a 18 yr old guy and i like titanic
> not because thingy gets her babs out


 
I like Titanic! its awesome. Me and my mate when through a phase of constantly texting each other quotes. Now thats sad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im a 18 yr old guy and i like titanic
> not because thingy gets her babs out



there was bappage in titanic? :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> there was bappage in titanic? :gasp:


yep she gets them out in most her movies tbh

you cant remember the famous scene were he paints her naked lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

anyone else up:gasp:


----------



## sazzle

i'm up now lol, gotta leave in 25 min for work tho  meh


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep she gets them out in most her movies tbh
> 
> you cant remember the famous scene were he paints her naked lol



ive not watched it :lol2: 99% of things i watch are 18 rated or have subtitles


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> ive not watched it :lol2: 99% of things i watch are 18 rated or have subtitles


so porn and hentai then:whistling2:


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> so porn and hentai then:whistling2:



lol na horror/crime things,lost of korean stuff (ichi the killer/oldboy that kind of thing) and im a big fan of rodruigez and tarantino


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ah s;right 
getn into anime myself 
usually watrch loads of it over holidays


----------



## Rauri

watched some when i was at uni (loooong time ago) but that was just akira and 2 with an odd name...urosukodoji or something like that,they were pretty savage lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im trying to find me some violent anime


----------



## Rauri

*Urotsukidōji I: Legend of the Overfiend and **Urotsukidōji II: Legend of the Demon Womb

*were the two i seen,it seems they were watered down versions ,id hate to see the full on versions :gasp:

Urotsukid?ji - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

actually i might give em a look but ive book of eli and solomon kane to watch atm so maybe at the weekend


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> *Urotsukidōji I: Legend of the Overfiend and **Urotsukidōji II: Legend of the Demon Womb
> *were the two i seen,it seems they were watered down versions ,id hate to see the full on versions :gasp:
> 
> Urotsukid?ji - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> actually i might give em a look but ive book of eli and solomon kane to watch atm so maybe at the weekend


will give them a try and see whats what
oh no my cobalt blue has escaped


----------



## kirky1980

Rauri said:


> *Urotsukidōji I: Legend of the Overfiend and **Urotsukidōji II: Legend of the Demon Womb*
> 
> were the two i seen,it seems they were watered down versions ,id hate to see the full on versions :gasp:
> 
> Urotsukid?ji - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> actually i might give em a look but ive book of eli and solomon kane to watch atm so maybe at the weekend


 
i kind of remember that film i think lol was that just a violent porn cartoon lol


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> will give them a try and see whats what
> oh no my cobalt blue has escaped



uh oh,and thats why i dont keep spiders,waking up with a crestie on my face would be fine....not a spider


kirky1980 said:


> i kind of remember that film i think lol was that just a violent porn cartoon lol


yeah thats the one,i dread to imagine what the uncut version was like :gasp:


----------



## kirky1980

Rauri said:


> uh oh,and thats why i dont keep spiders,waking up with a crestie on my face would be fine....not a spider
> 
> 
> yeah thats the one,i dread to imagine what the uncut version was like :gasp:


 
im sure it was the uncut version i saw my mates bro was mad on martals arts and used to go to japan for tournys and he brought that back and another 1 akira i think thats right lol


----------



## Rauri

*its alive! *

my blackberry looks like its going to pull thru :no1::notworthy:: victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

yeah :2thumb:

still no sign of my T oh well i give up:devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

*dont you just love cupboards*


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> *dont you just love cupboards*


 
lmao yeah when there full of munchies lol


----------



## Frase

figured i'd come say O hai! to you all since i find myself spending more time in lizards then before :whistling2:

Some of you guys i have spoke to before and are pretty sound lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Frase said:


> figured i'd come say O hai! to you all since i find myself spending more time in lizards then before :whistling2:
> 
> Some of you guys i have spoke to before and are pretty sound lol.


whats up[ frase 
yeah us lizard folk are pretty cool ain we


----------



## Frase

yer your alright i suppose....:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Not so chatty though are we? :gasp:

and also, i am also a cool cat!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Frase said:


> yer your alright i suppose....:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Not so chatty though are we? :gasp:
> 
> and also, i am also a cool cat!


well sir theres plenty of chat on this thread and all off-topic 
"not so chatty are we" you will eat those words lol (but only because you realise your fridge is empty)


----------



## Rauri

whats going on here then? i need breakfast........


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> whats going on here then? i need breakfast........


iv only been up 30 minutes 
so food is out of my mind



tgime to make some repashy mmmmmmmm lets hope is do it right


----------



## Rauri

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bacon :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

crestys are now in their new faunarium 
didnt realise how many plants you could pack into a small box lol


----------



## Frase

lol i got to get a shed load more plants and decor for my cresties, its lunchtime for me i am starving but cant be bothered to go and get my dish out car for wheatabix ~.~


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Frase said:


> lol i got to get a shed load more plants and decor for my cresties, its lunchtime for me i am starving but cant be bothered to go and get my dish out car for wheatabix ~.~


lunch lol 
my first meal of the day is my dinner


----------



## Frase

i dont eat breakfast before work. i just wouldn't count food at nearly 2pm as breakfast lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

damn i got the mw2 addiction again:devil:


----------



## simooshy

Evening all! Mmm.... my repashy just arrived... papaya flavour, yum!:2thumb:


----------



## Yazyaz1

Ninjaaa23 said:


> damn i got the mw2 addiction again:devil:


it aint nearly as bad as the fallout 3 addiction...


----------



## simooshy

I have a Sims addiction :blush:


----------



## Yazyaz1

simooshy said:


> I have a Sims addiction :blush:


all i can say is thats different...
my sister use to be the same, until i sold all her sims...

she still isnt talking to me properly.


----------



## simooshy

:gasp: How could you do such a thing!


----------



## Yazyaz1

simooshy said:


> :gasp: How could you do such a thing!


quite easily actually, all you need to do is take them to the shop, and sell all of it for about 30 quid...

at least cancer research got some help...


----------



## simooshy

:lol2:

Eugh! I just did a sick burp...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

killzone 2 miltiplayer was my worst addiction

congrats on the sick burb like a little taste of heaven


----------



## simooshy

Om nom. Baileys regurg. :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Om nom. Baileys regurg. :2thumb:


cant even handle baileys


----------



## simooshy

:gasp: The king of all drinks? I thought ninjas were made of tougher stuff than that...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :gasp: The king of all drinks? I thought ninjas were made of tougher stuff than that...


that was a question to you not a statement about myself 
i forgot the question mark


ninjas can handle anything...........ANYTHING


----------



## simooshy

Do you play the Sims ninj? I'm imagining not...


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Evening all! Mmm.... my repashy just arrived... papaya flavour, yum!:2thumb:


You tried it??:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Do you play the Sims ninj? I'm imagining not...


hell no i played it once for about 4 mins then gave up hope


----------



## simooshy

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......................

(no)

But it smells kinda like sweeties...


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hell no i played it once for about 4 mins then gave up hope


Bored or couldn't do it?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> You tried it??:Na_Na_Na_Na:


the banana one is rank

although oddly enough the base powder is ok 
but its one of those things were it doesnt taste nice but then the after taste is


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> the banana one is rank
> 
> although oddly enough the base powder is ok
> but its one of those things were it doesnt taste nice but then the after taste is


Maybe this is why us lizard people are like we are.....?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Bored or couldn't do it?


what you meamn pointlessly click a character around a house
yes


----------



## simooshy

Yeah, I went through a burn/drown/electrocute/starve/meteorite/death by flies stage... :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah, I went through a burn/drown/electrocute/starve/meteorite/death by flies stage... :blush:


iw ould rather blow warm air onto my eyeball than play sims


----------



## simooshy

Or more importantly, in my case, watch a gecko move 1/2 an inch in one hour. :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

one of my crestys is always on the move 
anfd the other hidess until night


----------



## simooshy

Both my blue geckos hide, but I'm wondering if they might be a bit cool. I've ordered a heatmat for the side, a pulse thermostat and a digital thermometer/hygrometer. Luxury!
Only the best for my lovelies! :flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Both my blue geckos hide, but I'm wondering if they might be a bit cool. I've ordered a heatmat for the side, a pulse thermostat and a digital thermometer/hygrometer. Luxury!
> Only the best for my lovelies! :flrt:


mine had al that lot from the beginnign
although i have dowsized them into a faunarium now 
which will then be used for my mournings


----------



## simooshy

Yeah, I had the crummy exo terra dials (they came with the tank)
I did have enough heat from two canopies but I was worried about ventilation and they weren't actually coming out and basking? :yeahright:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah, I had the crummy exo terra dials (they came with the tank)
> I did have enough heat from two canopies but I was worried about ventilation and they weren't actually coming out and basking? :yeahright:


i would say heatmats are a better choice as they tend to shy away from light during the day 
mine is never on though lol as my room is pretty toasty


----------



## simooshy

:lol2: Just realised.... do you think I'm talking about a crestie? I have day geckos...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :lol2: Just realised.... do you think I'm talking about a crestie? I have day geckos...


yes i knew that:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

I probably put you off by talking about repashy....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I probably put you off by talking about repashy....


probably lol

im of to play more wm2
night all


----------



## simooshy

Nighty night :zzz:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:blowup:
more like thiswned8::diablo::-x


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> damn i got the mw2 addiction again:devil:


 
lmao iv had that addiction for a while now i think the game is class lol

and iv just noticed the maps are out lol think i might need to purchase those soon lol


----------



## gothling

Ninjaaa23 said:


> spider porn is always on the invert section
> probs cause most females eat males so theres a chance for violence
> and HAHA very funny



hey, no... okay you're right.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> lmao iv had that addiction for a while now i think the game is class lol
> 
> and iv just noticed the maps are out lol think i might need to purchase those soon lol


i wouldnt get them m8 their rubbish rip off if you ask me 
i cnat beleive i actually paid for them



gothling said:


> hey, no... okay you're right.


back to your burrow you:whip::2thumb:


----------



## Rauri

aint played mw2 yet,quite enjoyed the first but im not an online player and id heard the single player mw2 was quite short so gave it a miss


----------



## kirky1980

are they ninja i looked this morning and cant believe there 11 quid the greedy twats so they can do 1 for that 


and yeah the single player was a bit short but i thought it was good online play is so much better though lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> are they ninja i looked this morning and cant believe there 11 quid the greedy twats so they can do 1 for that
> 
> 
> and yeah the single player was a bit short but i thought it was good online play is so much better though lol


first of allthey pick 2 levels from mw1 which arent great and give you those
then they give you 2 small crap levels cant remember names 
the only good level is the apartment complex level 


terminal still owns though:no1:


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> first of allthey pick 2 levels from mw1 which arent great and give you those
> then they give you 2 small crap levels cant remember names
> the only good level is the apartment complex level
> 
> 
> terminal still owns though:no1:


must admit i like a bit of terminal that and invasion i quite like derail aswell and i used o hate it lol im looking at the map pack now but dont know wether o press buy or not lol aaaahhhh the dilema lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i wouldnt lol
i would w8 for the next map pack


----------



## MattThing

Ruddy hell, the thread has picked up pace since last being here! Who's got a PS3 then?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Ruddy hell, the thread has picked up pace since last being here! Who's got a PS3 then?


me and an xbox:gasp:


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i wouldnt lol
> i would w8 for the next map pack


 
i didnt do it the missus came in wingeing so i switched it of gonna do it later when she f&*%s off cos crash and overgrown are on it and i liked them levels 

what do u play it on?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> i didnt do it the missus came in wingeing so i switched it of gonna do it later when she f&*%s off cos crash and overgrown are on it and i liked them levels
> 
> what do u play it on?


well ha dit on ps3 and got to like the 3rd prestige but my brother lost it
so now i got another copy for the xbox and im like level 30 lol


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well ha dit on ps3 and got to like the 3rd prestige but my brother lost it
> so now i got another copy for the xbox and im like level 30 lol


lol im ps3 aswell only prestiged once though and up to level 40 something i dont play it that ofen though 1 of my mates is on prestige 10 hes played like 30 odd days he is addicted though lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> lol im ps3 aswell only prestiged once though and up to level 40 something i dont play it that ofen though 1 of my mates is on prestige 10 hes played like 30 odd days he is addicted though lol


one of my mates is like that hes never off the bloody thing i get bored after a bout a week or 2 of it lol


----------



## Yazyaz1

Ninjaaa23 said:


> one of my mates is like that hes never off the bloody thing i get bored after a bout a week or 2 of it lol


get fallout 3...
NOW

im a grenade pocketeer(put live grenadces in peoples pockets)


----------



## Trissai

Yazyaz1 said:


> get fallout 3...
> NOW
> 
> im a grenade pocketeer(put live grenadces in peoples pockets)


lol started playing fallout 3 last night again, such a good game.

Anyone got the new halo:reach beta, its pretty sweet. Although one of the servers at bungie physically caught fire on release night lol


----------



## MattThing

Just seen the post count on this thread and it's 666 :gasp:

667 now though, sorry


----------



## Yazyaz1

Trissai said:


> lol started playing fallout 3 last night again, such a good game.
> 
> Anyone got the new halo:reach beta, its pretty sweet. Although one of the servers at bungie physically caught fire on release night lol


yea same, i got all the dlc free though because i comandeered his dlc disc :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trissai

Yazyaz1 said:


> yea same, i got all the dlc free though because i comandeered his dlc disc :Na_Na_Na_Na:


jammy git 

my gamertag is Trissai if you fancy a game lol

tho ive just bought L4D2 today so will probs play that tonite


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i got easily bored of fallout 3 
pus its one of the most visually boring games ever


----------



## Tiger Lily

Very happy to see this threat has been created. Good job Steve.

Ive been MIA for the past month or two so its nice to be able to get to know everyone including any new arrivals.

Ive realised theres always a silver lining. My boyfriend and I broke up last week, but now i get to put my effort towards Darwin and spending more time with him. Is that a bit sad? lol


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i got easily bored of fallout 3
> pus its one of the most visually boring games ever


Same here, I tried REALLY hard to like it. I'm on FF13 now which oddly I love, I'm not normally a fan of JRPG's.



Tiger Lily said:


> Very happy to see this threat has been created. Good job Steve.
> 
> Ive been MIA for the past month or two so its nice to be able to get to know everyone including any new arrivals.
> 
> Ive realised theres always a silver lining. My boyfriend and I broke up last week, but now i get to put my effort towards Darwin and spending more time with him. Is that a bit sad? lol


Not at all!


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Not at all!


 
Hmmm if you say so! haha.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Very happy to see this threat has been created. Good job Steve.
> 
> Ive been MIA for the past month or two so its nice to be able to get to know everyone including any new arrivals.
> 
> Ive realised theres always a silver lining. My boyfriend and I broke up last week, but now i get to put my effort towards Darwin and spending more time with him. Is that a bit sad? lol


sorry to hear that 
but yeah for lucky darwin


----------



## Yazyaz1

Trissai said:


> jammy git
> 
> my gamertag is Trissai if you fancy a game lol
> 
> tho ive just bought L4D2 today so will probs play that tonite


i have that too, i cba to add people though unless you add me, my gt is Rob Weasley. ill play a few games of l4d2 if you want :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Same here, I tried REALLY hard to like it. I'm on FF13 now which oddly I love, I'm not normally a fan of JRPG's.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all!


ff13 does look good hopefuly i will have it next week


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Yazyaz1 said:


> i have that too, i cba to add people though unless you add me, my gt is Rob Weasley. ill play a few games of l4d2 if you want :2thumb:


ron weasley:whistling2:


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Hmmm if you say so! haha.


No doubt he'll be treated like a king, that's gotta be good! My guys get spoilt. But especially my girl. :whistling2:


----------



## Rauri

MattThing said:


> Ruddy hell, the thread has picked up pace since last being here! Who's got a PS3 then?



eh no :devil: 360,ps2,original ps,mega drive 2,snes,commy 64,game gear and should be adding a zx48k this weekend


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> No doubt he'll be treated like a king, that's gotta be good! My guys get spoilt. But especially my girl. :whistling2:


i wana see pics of your pair (of beardies that is):2thumb:


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i got easily bored of fallout 3
> pus its one of the most visually boring games ever



didnt even last 30 mins with me.playing deep space atm,gotta love strategically dismembering :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> didnt even last 30 mins with me.playing deep space atm,gotta love strategically dismembering :2thumb:


dead space is excellent 
really should buy that game as ea deserve the money


----------



## Yazyaz1

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ron weasley:whistling2:


gratz lol :no1:


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i wana see pics of your pair (of beardies that is):2thumb:


Here ya go:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/471742-my-girl.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/496114-my-new-addition-chuck.html



Ninjaaa23 said:


> dead space is excellent
> really should buy that game as ea deserve the money


Dead Space is truely awesome, never have I been so scared by a games ending lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Yazyaz1 said:


> gratz lol :no1:


what a strange gif in your sig


----------



## Yazyaz1

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what a strange gif in your sig


if you keep watching it, youll start giggling maniacally


----------



## MattThing

Yazyaz1 said:


> if you keep watching it, youll start giggling maniacally


Is it a good thing that I can't see it? (Im' at work)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/471742-my-girl.html
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/496114-my-new-addition-chuck.html
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Space is truely awesome, never have I been so scared by a games ending lol.


nice
chuck is really stunning (and packs a punch i pressume)


----------



## Yazyaz1

MattThing said:


> Is it a good thing that I can't see it? (Im' at work)


almost definitely lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Is it a good thing that I can't see it? (Im' at work)


you got major dandruff in the pic on your avatar:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

MattThing said:


> Same here, I tried REALLY hard to like it. I'm on FF13 now which oddly I love, I'm not normally a fan of JRPG's.
> 
> 
> ff13 is an awesome game its the only game like that i play and vanille is pretty hot lol:whistling2:


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> nice
> chuck is really stunning (and packs a punch i pressume)


I constantly have to change the glass as he head butts straight through it.


----------



## simooshy

I'm away for less than a day and you give me pages of game chat to catch up on! 
I have no PS3 
But I do have access to a commodore 64, sega megadrive, n64, ps2, xbox, DS lite and a wii. 
Used to have a gamegear too! :2thumb:


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you got major dandruff in the pic on your avatar:whistling2:


It was flying around in the sky and everything, I couldn't get away. 



kirky1980 said:


> MattThing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, I tried REALLY hard to like it. I'm on FF13 now which oddly I love, I'm not normally a fan of JRPG's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ff13 is an awesome game its the only game like that i play and vanille is pretty hot lol:whistling2:
Click to expand...

Too true, I'm not sure how wrong that is though.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I'm away for less than a day and you give me pages of game chat to catch up on!
> I have no PS3
> But I do have access to a commodore 64, sega megadrive, n64, ps2, xbox, DS lite and a wii.
> Used to have a gamegear too! :2thumb:


cheapo


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> It was flying around in the sky and everything, I couldn't get away.
> 
> 
> 
> Too true, I'm not sure how wrong that is though.


nothing wrong with that:mf_dribble:


----------



## kirky1980

simooshy said:


> I'm away for less than a day and you give me pages of game chat to catch up on!
> I have no PS3
> But I do have access to a commodore 64, sega megadrive, n64, ps2, xbox, DS lite and a wii.
> Used to have a gamegear too! :2thumb:


 
lol iv got all my old consoles aswell lol atari2600,spectrum128k,nes,mastersystem 2,megadrive.snes,n64,ps1,ps2,ps3,psp,wii traded my 360 for ps3 

dont thats a lot of s**t i have lol


----------



## kirky1980

MattThing said:


> It was flying around in the sky and everything, I couldn't get away.
> 
> 
> 
> Too true, I'm not sure how wrong that is though.


 
its probably wrong but hey i would ha ha ha


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> cheapo


:lol2: Yeah, our family never had much money...

Any of you any good at guitar hero etc?

I stink. I can only do it on medium!:blush:


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> nothing wrong with that:mf_dribble:
> image


 
na nout wrong here lol


----------



## MattThing

simooshy said:


> :lol2: Yeah, our family never had much money...
> 
> Any of you any good at guitar hero etc?
> 
> I stink. I can only do it on medium!:blush:


I tried it on hard once and nearly lost my fingers so your not alone.


----------



## kirky1980

simooshy said:


> :lol2: Yeah, our family never had much money...
> 
> Any of you any good at guitar hero etc?
> 
> I stink. I can only do it on medium!:blush:


i rule at guitar hero on medium lol iv got rockband aswell the beatles drum set is fecking awseome lol


----------



## simooshy

I want the band set, but I'm too tight to spend enough money...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

buy a real guitar its cheaper


----------



## kirky1980

simooshy said:


> I want the band set, but I'm too tight to spend enough money...


its worth every penny but see the pain you get in your leg using bass pedal dam its just as bad as the claw u get playing guitar hero for hours lol:lol2:


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> buy a real guitar its cheaper


But considerably more difficult I've found.


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> buy a real guitar its cheaper


 
i would but im real bad at that my oh has a drum kit now that rules but im bad at that aswell lol


----------



## simooshy

I think I must be inbred or something - my brothers can get their fingers round the guitar and I struggle! They are also good at it on expert. Freaks. 
Oh and ninj, you wouldn't want to hear it if I got a real guitar in my grasp!:blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> But considerably more difficult I've found.


no easy mode either

this is what i can do on guitar
YouTube - ALEXI LAIHO TOP 5 GUITAR SOLOS!


----------



## kirky1980

simooshy said:


> I think I must be inbred or something - my brothers can get their fingers round the guitar and I struggle! They are also good at it on expert. Freaks.
> Oh and ninj, you wouldn't want to hear it if I got a real guitar in my grasp!:blush:


 
my bro is like that aswell expert and completed no probs im booed of after about 10% of the song lol 

but the drums i can play on hard and some on expert its great fun


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no easy mode either
> 
> this is what i can do on guitar
> YouTube - ALEXI LAIHO TOP 5 GUITAR SOLOS!


 
ill find u a solo see if you can do this lol

YouTube - manualist plays guns n roses - sweet child o' mine!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ill find u a solo see if you can do this lol
> 
> YouTube - manualist plays guns n roses - sweet child o' mine!


lol that guys genius


----------



## kirky1980

the dude is amazing lmao it gets me everytime lol


----------



## simooshy

Anyway, I'm at my brothers (he has the game) so I'm off to rock! :no1:


----------



## kirky1980

dont u just hate it when u burn your tea laughing at the hand fart guy bollocks its cremated


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> the dude is amazing lmao it gets me everytime lol


not as good as rthis guy
YouTube - Dimebag Darrell Guitar Clinic

hes a god:notworthy:


----------



## sazzle

GRRRRRRRRRR STUPID FAT BALD F****N C**T 

why do people pull out infront of you then have the nerve to give you grief about it!!!!! 

rant over

how is everyone this fine evening? x


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> not as good as rthis guy
> YouTube - Dimebag Darrell Guitar Clinic
> 
> hes a god:notworthy:


 dddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmm he good :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> GRRRRRRRRRR STUPID FAT BALD F****N C**T
> 
> why do people pull out infront of you then have the nerve to give you grief about it!!!!!
> 
> rant over
> 
> how is everyone this fine evening? x


just listen to some awsome riffs:2thumb:


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> not as good as rthis guy
> YouTube - Dimebag Darrell Guitar Clinic
> 
> hes a god:notworthy:



cant argue with that,was lucky enough to see him/them live twice @ barrowlands :2thumb:


----------



## sazzle

Ninjaaa23 said:


> just listen to some awsome riffs:2thumb:


i'd best get my guitar out then


----------



## Tiger Lily

Dimebag Darrell is a legend. Fact


----------



## sazzle

Tiger Lily said:


> Dimebag Darrell is a legend. Fact


can honestly say i've never heard of him/them, will do some youtubing and get back to ya


----------



## sazzle

holy fook :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

just click on my last youtube link i posted ^^^^^ up there some were


----------



## Tiger Lily

URGH. I have to babysit a 5 year old tonight. 

He is a cool kid really, its just im not sure how many more times i can watch cartoon network without launching myself out the window.

Time will tell.


----------



## sazzle

i listened and was amazed  i am a rubbish geeeetar player in comparison


----------



## sazzle

Tiger Lily said:


> URGH. I have to babysit a 5 year old tonight.
> 
> He is a cool kid really, its just im not sure how many more times i can watch cartoon network without launching myself out the window.
> 
> Time will tell.


cartoon network is awesome!! well some cartoons are... ed edd and eddy for example :lol2:


----------



## MattThing

sazzle said:


> can honestly say i've never heard of him/them, will do some youtubing and get back to ya


Same here, iPhone doesn't like YouTube though. I'll have to check it out when I'm home.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Same here, iPhone doesn't like YouTube though. I'll have to check it out when I'm home.


you will be blown out your power ranger socks

just dont watch his death on youtube


----------



## Tiger Lily

sazzle said:


> holy fook :gasp:


:2thumb: 

Such a shame he is no longer with us. Amazing musician, shame about the psychotic :censor: who decided to shoot him.


----------



## MattThing

I used to live on CN when I was a nipper watching DBZ. Those were the days!


----------



## sazzle

MattThing said:


> Same here, iPhone doesn't like YouTube though. I'll have to check it out when I'm home.


iphone has a youtube app doesn't it?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> I used to live on CN when I was a nipper watching DBZ. Those were the days!


i loved dexters lab and batman


----------



## Tiger Lily

Nickelodeon was the best. Never watched CN as a kid.

Contemplating taking Darwin in with me for a bit so it will keep him distracted.

Last time i babysat him, he made me copy his spiderman moves :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Nickelodeon was the best. Never watched CN as a kid.
> 
> Contemplating taking Darwin in with me for a bit so it will keep him distracted.
> 
> Last time i babysat him, he made me copy his spiderman moves :blush:


should have been recorded for youtube:devil:


----------



## Tiger Lily

The kid thinks he is Bruce Lee. Its adorable.

Oh and he also told me once that his friend from school was bitten by a king cobra whilst in chester zoo :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> The kid thinks he is Bruce Lee. Its adorable.
> 
> Oh and he also told me once that his friend from school was bitten by a king cobra whilst in chester zoo :whistling2:


does his friend still have his face


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> does his friend still have his face


Apparantly so :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

dimebag darryl is a legend thats the first iv ever heard of him hes shit hot

and cartoon network rules not seen it for years though dexters lab and jonny bravo now he was a leg end lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

pantera in general are shit hot:no1:


----------



## kirky1980

oh was he in pantera i never knew lol yeah they were pretty good not really my cup of cha though lol


----------



## KaneDragon

Ninjaaa23 said:


> pantera in general are shit hot:no1:


I second that :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

now everyone comes on to the off topic as soon as i bring up dime bag:whistling2:

he is god though


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> pantera in general are shit hot:no1:


Agreed. 

My favourites would have to be Cemetary Gates, Cowboys from Hell and Dome-Hollow.

Havent listened to them for ages, will have to throw some of their albums on my iphone.


----------



## kirky1980

shit u lot have went onto the really hard stuff now lol

any1 like george fornby? lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

doo do do do doo 
doo do do do doo
doo do do do doo doooooo
WALK lol

my fav is a new level


----------



## kirky1980

iv never heard of them either lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> shit u lot have went onto the really hard stuff now lol
> 
> any1 like george fornby? lol


pretty much rock metal and death for me


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> iv never heard of them either lol


no a new level is a song by pantera


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> doo do do do doo
> doo do do do doo
> doo do do do doo doooooo
> WALK lol
> 
> my fav is a new level


Ahhhh classic. Every Pantera fan loves Walk, its a given.

You into Metallica? (Old stuff, ofcourse).


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> pretty much rock metal and death for me


ahh i like loads of different stuff guns and roses,blacksabbath,jimi hendrix,bob marley,even went to see cypress hill once


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Ahhhh classic. Every Pantera fan loves Walk, its a given.
> 
> You into Metallica? (Old stuff, ofcourse).


yep of course old metallica are excellent 
also into green day at the moment aswell:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ahh i like loads of different stuff guns and roses,blacksabbath,jimi hendrix,bob marley,even went to see cypress hill once


old black sabbath were epic
and so are guns and roses of course


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep of course old metallica are excellent
> also into green day at the moment aswell:whistling2:


i saw greenday live last year they were incredible


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> i saw greenday live last year they were incredible


really good live band 
was wanting to see them this year but went to see 30stm instead


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> old black sabbath were epic
> and so are guns and roses of course


 
thats all i was brought up with that and deep purple also love the foo fighters


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> really good live band
> was wanting to see them this year but went to see 30stm instead


 
yeah much better than i thought they would of been 

iv been into muse alot recently aswell mat bellamy is an awesome guitarist


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> thats all i was brought up with that and deep purple also love the foo fighters


my dad was the same lol
black sabbath, deep purple and kiss


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> yeah much better than i thought they would of been
> 
> iv been into muse alot recently aswell mat bellamy is an awesome guitarist


im adduicted to muse just now
dont know how many times i have listened to the song hysteria


----------



## Tiger Lily

Cant say im into Greenday. I listened to all their pre-mainstream shit at one point but now they are terribly annoying.

I saw Metallica in 2006 at Download. Has always been my dream to see them live so i can cross that off my list. Oh and saw Guns n' Roses, not a huge fan of them either tbh. Coheed & Cambria and Stone Sour were very good though.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Cant say im into Greenday. I listened to all their pre-mainstream shit at one point but now they are terribly annoying.
> 
> I saw Metallica in 2006 at Download. Has always been my dream to see them live so i can cross that off my list. Oh and saw Guns n' Roses, not a huge fan of them either tbh. Coheed & Cambria and Stone Sour were very good though.


i like the old crazy heavy satanic slipknot
bring thm back


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> my dad was the same lol
> black sabbath, deep purple and kiss


My dad is more of a Led Zeppelin/Pink Floyd/Joy Division kinda guy, with a bit of Nirvana thrown in.


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i like the old crazy heavy satanic slipknot
> bring thm back


Slipknot are one of my all time favourite bands. I had a pretty scary/creepy obsession with Joey Jordison :blush: Ill never get sick of Heretic Anthem.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> My dad is more of a Led Zeppelin/Pink Floyd/Joy Division kinda guy, with a bit of Nirvana thrown in.


floyd are brlliannt
amazing chill out music


----------



## sazzle

Tiger Lily said:


> Cant say im into Greenday. I listened to all their pre-mainstream shit at one point but now they are terribly annoying.
> 
> *I saw Metallica in 2006 at Download*. Has always been my dream to see them live so i can cross that off my list. Oh and saw Guns n' Roses, not a huge fan of them either tbh. Coheed & Cambria and Stone Sour were very good though.


ditto but unfortunately most of it was listening from the ambulance whilst on gas and air :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> ditto but unfortunately most of it was listening from the ambulance whilst on gas and air :lol2:


:lol2:fail


----------



## sazzle

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2:fail


i partied a bit *too* hard :lol2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

sazzle said:


> ditto but unfortunately most of it was listening from the ambulance whilst on gas and air :lol2:


Gutted! I would say you didnt miss much, but you did haha.

Anyways off to babysit. Will try and pop on using my iphone.

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

wish i was there


----------



## sazzle

Tiger Lily said:


> Gutted! I would say you didnt miss much, but you did haha.
> 
> Anyways off to babysit. Will try and pop on using my iphone.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.


have fun watching cartoons :lol2:


----------



## sazzle

Ninjaaa23 said:


> wish i was there


download was awesome, after seeing greenday at distortion in 2002 it got me into the festivals so went to download for a few years then moved down south and sort of got out of all the rock/metal music  more into dnb n dubstep now, i'm a bass junkie :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> download was awesome, after seeing greenday at distortion in 2002 it got me into the festivals so went to download for a few years then moved down south and sort of got out of all the rock/metal music  more into dnb n dubstep now, i'm a bass junkie :lol2:


metal is in my blood i cant give it up a bit like crack


----------



## Yazyaz1

download festival 2010, they are the only bands for me, specifically acdc, wolfmother and flyleaf :flrt:
just waiting on some tickets 
whoes going to the download fest(previously monsters of rock)?


----------



## sazzle

tis a no no for me this year, not really a fan of the new music out... i used to love greenday, amen, deftones, slayer, metallica, KoRn etc but all their new stuff is too mainstream for me x


----------



## Tricky&TheFox

saw greenday last oct @ sheff and they were okay... as someone else said, they're quite annoying.. although i'll always have a soft spot for american idiot & holiday.

Only other gigs i've been to... faithless @ sheff in 2007 (awesome) & morrissey in oct last year (also amazing)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i quite enjoyed the bring me the horizon concert down her in glasgow 
it was a small gig like 25 mins away from my house 
only £15 a ticket and like 40 people there 
was crazy


----------



## kirky1980

Yazyaz1 said:


> download festival 2010, they are the only bands for me, specifically acdc, wolfmother and flyleaf :flrt:
> just waiting on some tickets
> whoes going to the download fest(previously monsters of rock)?


wolfmother are fecking awesome and u cant beat a bit of pink floyd now there awesome


----------



## Yazyaz1

kirky1980 said:


> wolfmother are fecking awesome and u cant beat a bit of pink floyd now there awesome


yea, you listened to their new album, cosmic egg? not as many good ones, but still pretty good


----------



## kirky1980

Yazyaz1 said:


> yea, you listened to their new album, cosmic egg? not as many good ones, but still pretty good


 
no not yet i tried downloading it but it didnt work 
im actually lisening to joker and the thief right now its quality


----------



## Ninjaaa23

pink floyd woooooooooooooo


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> pink floyd woooooooooooooo


 
lol have you ever heard bike by pink floyd i would love to be on the there bplanet when hey wrote that lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> lol have you ever heard bike by pink floyd i would love to be on the there bplanet when hey wrote that lol


lol:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWggPLXeOkU:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWggPLXeOkU:whistling2:


 
lol wtf shit hot guitar like but wtf lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> lol wtf shit hot guitar like but wtf lol


:lol2: bit of deathcore


"clap your hands to the sound of every first born dying now"
classy lyrics


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2: bit of deathcore
> 
> 
> "clap your hands to the sound of every first born dying now"
> classy lyrics


 
lol aint heard of deathcore b4 lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> lol aint heard of deathcore b4 lol


mix of metal nd death basicaly


----------



## Yazyaz1

kirky1980 said:


> no not yet i tried downloading it but it didnt work
> im actually lisening to joker and the thief right now its quality


:gasp:

'they say the joker is a wanted man'


----------



## Trissai

Yazyaz1 said:


> i have that too, i cba to add people though unless you add me, my gt is Rob Weasley. ill play a few games of l4d2 if you want :2thumb:


Cool, due to the utter sh*teness that is virgin we cant play between 7-1030 as the connection is too laggy, ill add you next time im on


----------



## Yazyaz1

Trissai said:


> Cool, due to the utter sh*teness that is virgin we cant play between 7-1030 as the connection is too laggy, ill add you next time im on


diddums lol, i actually feel sorry for you...


----------



## simooshy

Yeah! I managed to do some guitar hero on hard! Woooooo!
(I only got 70-85% though:blush


----------



## Tiger Lily

I think i might be dying of boredom..


----------



## simooshy

Me too. Sooooooo bored and totally FED UP. :|


----------



## Ninjaaa23

finally finished my game design report 

now just for the game pitch tomorrow
then its FINALLY all over


----------



## Tiger Lily

Im stuck babysitting in my neighbours. Kid is asleep in bed. All i have to kee me occupied is my iphone, tv and a note pad.

Someone save me!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Im stuck babysitting in my neighbours. Kid is asleep in bed. All i have to kee me occupied is my iphone, tv and a note pad.
> 
> Someone save me!


i would but im going in for a bath so ermmmmmmmm
*bolds for the bathroom*


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i would but im going in for a bath so ermmmmmmmm
> *bolds for the bathroom*


Cheers mate :censor:


----------



## simooshy

And I thought ninjas were steel-willed?


----------



## simooshy

I realised earlier that one of my corn snakes needed bigger mice, when I went to the shop he needed TWO sizes up! Whoops! He must have already been due an upgrade when I bought him...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

dont worry ladies im back


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dont worry ladies im back



last time i looked i had baws :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Well hellooooo! :flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> last time i looked i had baws :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


look closer then:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Well hellooooo! :flrt:


helooooooooooooooooo back:flrt:


----------



## simooshy

Yay! My snakies are eating! Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> look closer then:whistling2:



i dont need to,im jist oot the bath :whistling2:


hi simooshy :jump:


----------



## simooshy

Rauri said:


> i dont need to,im jist oot the bath :whistling2:
> 
> 
> hi simooshy :jump:


Yay! Bouncy ball man! :jump:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> i dont need to,im jist oot the bath :whistling2:
> 
> 
> hi simooshy :jump:


so am i 
high 5 
my hair is soaking i really should invest in a hairdryer


----------



## simooshy

I use my hairdryer to heat up mice... :no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:roll2:rolly man


simooshy said:


> Yay! Bouncy ball man! :jump:


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> so am i
> high 5
> my hair is soaking i really should invest in a hairdryer



hair? 





oooooh hair,yeah i remember when i had hair...back in the 90's :lol2: im a skinhead now to hide the baldy bits :gasp:


----------



## simooshy

Bouncy man after too much bouncing -


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooooh hair,yeah i remember when i had hair...back in the 90's :lol2: im a skinhead now to hide the baldy bits :gasp:


mine is long just now 
getn a summer trim though 
plus i cant be arsed wioth long hair just now


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Bouncy man after too much bouncing -


:blowup:


----------



## simooshy

My hair's long, but then I'm a girl...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> My hair's long, but then I'm a girl...


mines longer:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simooshy

Pics required.


----------



## Rauri

yeah mine used to be long,infact im wearing a top i got at a pantera gig in glasgow in the first one...





















i miss my hair  (pics circa mar 93)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Pics required.


ninjas dont reveal their identity 
my fringe reaches below my chin ( i call it super fringe)


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ninjas dont reveal their identity
> my fringe reaches below my chin ( i call it super fringe)


Well mine's halfway down my back :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> yeah mine used to be long,infact im wearing a top i got at a pantera gig in glasgow in the first one...
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> i miss my hair  (pics circa mar 93)


i will send you some of mine when i get it trimmed


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Well mine's halfway down my back :Na_Na_Na_Na:


how can your fringe be down your back 
anyways you win mine is just below shoulder length


----------



## simooshy

It's easier than having your fringe in your face. Trouble is if you go swimming you surface and nearly drown in your own hair! :lol2:


----------



## Rauri

yeah long hair is nice but god it was a scutter,now i just keep washing when i get to the top of my face :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> It's easier than having your fringe in your face. Trouble is if you go swimming you surface and nearly drown in your own hair! :lol2:


on a windy day i cant even see 
its a nightmare bowing down to look in the beardie viv as all i see is hair lol


----------



## simooshy

Rauri said:


> yeah long hair is nice but god it was a scutter,now i just keep washing when i get to the top of my face :lol2:


:lol2: It takes mine about 5 hours to dry! I ALMOST envy you! :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> yeah long hair is nice but god it was a scutter,now i just keep washing when i get to the top of my face :lol2:


:lol2:
i never need to wash the top part:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simooshy

Either she is VERY small, or that's a lot of hair!


----------



## Rauri

worst thing ever when i had hair,was chilling one sunny afternoon with a lady friend of mine who thought it would be cool to give me some braids n beads which was nice.....




till i had to run for a bus,nearly lost both eyes :devil:


got solomon kane and the losers to watch tonight...anyone seen either of them?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Either she is VERY small, or that's a lot of hair!
> image


i would say both


----------



## simooshy

I have no idea what Rauri's talking about :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> worst thing ever when i had hair,was chilling one sunny afternoon with a lady friend of mine who thought it would be cool to give me some braids n beads which was nice.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> till i had to run for a bus,nearly lost both eyes :devil:
> 
> 
> got solomon kane and the losers to watch tonight...anyone seen either of them?


the losers...... do i smell piracy


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> the losers...... do i smell piracy



me? never : victory: (dont search my name on pirate bay :lol2


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> me? never : victory: (dont search my name on pirate bay :lol2


well seen a trailer for it in the pics the other day looks not bad wouldnt expect much from it though


----------



## simooshy

Have you both seen avatar? I haven't... :blush:


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well seen a trailer for it in the pics the other day looks not bad wouldnt expect much from it though



it got a good write up in empire this month so i thought it would give it a look,beats watching all the election nonsense



and no to avatar....why would i want to? looks pish lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Have you both seen avatar? I haven't... :blush:


its rubbish


Rauri said:


> it got a good write up in empire this month so i thought it would give it a look,beats watching all the election nonsense


true lol
will probs be worth a watch


----------



## simooshy

Do you like any films/games rated 12 or under?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Do you like any films/games rated 12 or under?


possibly yes just dont look at age ratings


----------



## Rauri

i liked bio-dome :lol2: ooh and i think the fifth element was a pg/12


----------



## Ninjaaa23

friday is a good movie
its an 18 i think but still great movie


----------



## simooshy

We got a game free with our really old computer, Alpha Centauri. It's ancient, but it's still really good. Metacritic's user score is like 9.8 out of 10...
Sometimes the oldies are the best....


----------



## simooshy

Rauri said:


> i liked bio-dome :lol2: ooh and i think the fifth element was a pg/12


I thought the fifth element was pants :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

most of the times yes

old movies are way better than modern day 1s same goes for games


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I thought the fifth element was pants :blush:


its 1 of those movies thats good but really bad if youy know what i mean


----------



## simooshy

For some strange reason I really like "The Three Amigos" 
But I have no idea why??!!?!?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

well im away to watch the gladiator on blu ray full hd
only thing im missing is soround sound

anyways night all see you tomorrow no doubt:2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

Good nighty!


----------



## Rauri

night :2thumb: im off to feed my furry feline and the geck then stick a film on too.


----------



## simooshy

Nighty night! 
I shall have no one to witter aimlessly at now... :sad:


----------



## Rauri

Not quite,my blackberry lives so I can browse from the comfy seat


----------



## Yazyaz1

simooshy said:


> Nighty night!
> I shall have no one to witter aimlessly at now... :sad:


hey simooshy, im ninja's illegetimate substitue, i will not simulate him to the best i can.
*thud*
didnt see that wall with all my hair...
BATH TIME....
forums :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Yazyaz1 said:


> hey simooshy, im ninja's illegetimate substitue, i will not simulate him to the best i can.
> *thud*
> didnt see that wall with all my hair...
> BATH TIME....
> forums :2thumb:


:roll: poor atempt


----------



## SteveCourty

Hello all how is everyone?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Hello all how is everyone?


good
i see your keeping busy with your new job:2thumb:


----------



## Tiger Lily

SteveCourty said:


> Hello all how is everyone?


Fabulous thanks :2thumb:

How is thee?


----------



## MattThing

Afternoon, quiet in here today.



Tiger Lily said:


> Fabulous thanks :2thumb:
> 
> How is thee?


My first RFUK friend, how about that!


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Afternoon, quiet in here today.
> 
> 
> 
> My first RFUK friend, how about that!


Billy No Mates? 

Hahaha. Sorry


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Billy No Mates?
> 
> Hahaha. Sorry


Never thought of that until now. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tiger Lily

What you up to today? Anything fun and interesting?


----------



## Rauri

afternoon ladies and gents,ive just got up (been practicing sleeping during the day with curtains open coz im going to be doing some nightshift and my geck is in my bedroom)


watched the losers last night,if anyone was into smokin aces 1 or 2 or any other over the top action flicks is defo one to watch :2thumb:


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> What you up to today? Anything fun and interesting?


Ummm working, so no lol, maybe Iron Man 2 later if I can squeeze it in.

You?


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Ummm working, so no lol, maybe Iron Man 2 later if I can squeeze it in.
> 
> You?


Good stuff. Iron Man 2 looks really good.

Nah not been up to much. Enjoying my day off before working the weekend.

Been looking into the cost of vivs/equipment/etc as thinking about getting another rep.


----------



## Tricky&TheFox

busy day today for me, got a new beardie coming up later this aft...can't wait to meet her


----------



## Tiger Lily

I cant resist it any longer, im going for my afternoon nap.

Be back later!


----------



## Tiger Lily

Tiger Lily said:


> I cant resist it any longer, im going for my afternoon nap.
> 
> Be back later!


Nap failed :bash:


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Nap failed :bash:


D'oh, I could use a power nap at my desk right about now, I wonder if they'll notice.


----------



## MattThing

iona_gecko said:


> busy day today for me, got a new beardie coming up later this aft...can't wait to meet her


Pics!


----------



## Yazyaz1

Im bored.


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> D'oh, I could use a power nap at my desk right about now, I wonder if they'll notice.


Solution :


----------



## MattThing

Yazyaz1 said:


> Im bored.


Power nap?



Tiger Lily said:


> Solution :
> 
> image


:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

what a bloody day lolhad to go in at 9 this morning to do the pitch at 3 in the afternoon :devil:

good new though we got the highest grade yeah go us


----------



## Tiger Lily

Im not looking forward to work tomorrow. Early shifts are unnatural. No one should have to start work at 7am.


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what a bloody day lolhad to go in at 9 this morning to do the pitch at 3 in the afternoon :devil:
> 
> good new though we got the highest grade yeah go us


Not sure what that means but congrats! :no1:



Tiger Lily said:


> Im not looking forward to work tomorrow. Early shifts are unnatural. No one should have to start work at 7am.


I certainly couldn't do that, I'm not a morning person at the best of times.


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what a bloody day lolhad to go in at 9 this morning to do the pitch at 3 in the afternoon :devil:
> 
> good new though we got the highest grade yeah go us



oh well done mate :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Not sure what that means but congrats! :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly couldn't do that, I'm not a morning person at the best of times.



i presented my game and did real good 
the best to be exact

anyone wants a copy of the game drop us your email and i will send it to you no .exe so no worrys about viruses


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i presented my game and did real good
> the best to be exact
> 
> anyone wants a copy of the game drop us your email and i will send it to you no .exe so no worrys about viruses


That's awesome mate, I'll take a bash at it. I'll PM you my addy.


----------



## Rauri

what kinda game? will my pc handle it? :whistling2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i presented my game and did real good
> the best to be exact


Woooooooo! Go you! Glad it went well.

Im not a gaming type of girl. Mostly because i dont have the time but im sure my bro would be interested. Ill send you his addy sometime.

Once again, congrats!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> what kinda game? will my pc handle it? :whistling2:


any pc will handle it lol
just have a bash at it its designed for 8 year olds but still kinda fun 



will email game around 6 ish when my team member has uploaded it:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

thanks all i am pretty amazing :whistling2:
did put a lot of work into it though so deserved it ( oh and my team did a little as well)


----------



## Tiger Lily

I have just recieved some good news myself.

Just recieved my result for my Law paper and exam.

I PASSED :no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> I have just recieved some good news myself.
> 
> Just recieved my result for my Law paper and exam.
> 
> I PASSED :no1:


yeah good news all around
law call that a course:whistling2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Im not studying Law, its just a module we have to do.

It was piss easy to be honest. It was more specialised towards medical law, accountability, human rights, etc.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Im not studying Law, its just a module we have to do.
> 
> It was piss easy to be honest. It was more specialised towards medical law, accountability, human rights, etc.


most my modules it was hard not to pass tbh
most of them were also very irelivent 
got to love first year


----------



## Tiger Lily

Im in my third year. I definitely wouldnt say the modules are easy or irrelevant. Not in my program anyways.

Maybe if we didnt have to work a 40 hour week aswell as the full time academic requirements then it would be a hell of a lot easier.

I would kill to be a "normal" student and just have to turn up to lectures for 3 years. That would be the life.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Im in my third year. I definitely wouldnt say the modules are easy or irrelevant. Not in my program anyways.
> 
> Maybe if we didnt have to work a 40 hour week aswell as the full time academic requirements then it would be a hell of a lot easier.
> 
> I would kill to be a "normal" student and just have to turn up to lectures for 3 years. That would be the life.


our first year is messed up and is a mixture of different courses so most of it was pointless for me lol
yep we have it easy lol our only challenge lies at the end of the year


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> our first year is messed up and is a mixture of different courses so most of it was pointless for me lol
> yep we have it easy lol our only challenge lies at the end of the year


I hate you.


Im just jealous really.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> I hate you.
> 
> 
> Im just jealous really.


:lol2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

GAAAAAH. <--- Thats aggression/frustration btw.

I really want to get another lizard or snake. I just havent got a clue what to go for or whether i want to go through it all again. I imagine its kinda similar to when you have older children and are thinking about trying for another, do i really want to go through the sleepless nights and shitty nappies all over again? 

You would think Darwin was a child of mine, he pretty much is because now when i think about getting another lizards its like.....can i really be arsed going through all that again? lol. The whole online shopping, DIY, spending ALOT of money, traveling around different reptile shops, worrying those first couple of weeks (months in my case, still am worrying) not to mentions months and months and months of research (I dont do compulsive buying).

I know this is off topic thread but i needed to voice my temporary ranting. This will probably pass in 30 minute or so.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> GAAAAAH. <--- Thats aggression/frustration btw.
> 
> I really want to get another lizard or snake. I just havent got a clue what to go for or whether i want to go through it all again. I imagine its kinda similar to when you have older children and are thinking about trying for another, do i really want to go through the sleepless nights and shitty nappies all over again?
> 
> You would think Darwin was a child of mine, he pretty much is because now when i think about getting another lizards its like.....can i really be arsed going through all that again? lol. The whole online shopping, DIY, spending ALOT of money, traveling around different reptile shops, worrying those first couple of weeks (months in my case, still am worrying) not to mentions months and months and months of research (I dont do compulsive buying).
> 
> I know this is off topic thread but i needed to voice my temporary ranting. This will probably pass in 30 minute or so.


snakes are pretty easy to care for though


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> snakes are pretty easy to care for though


Yeah thats what im thinking. Although they dont have the character and the level of interaction as lizards do. Still interesting though.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Yeah thats what im thinking. Although they dont have the character and the level of interaction as lizards do. Still interesting though.


true its always a hard decision though


----------



## SteveCourty

good thanks sorry for the late reply. Job is keeping me uber busy ninj its crazy. ul be glad to no its not affecting my appetite ive just eaten 8 crumpets and 4 slice of toast with chicken on.....

Off to the cinema in a minute to watch Iron man.

Anyone seen Harry Brown? I watched it last night thats one immense film


----------



## Tiger Lily

Yeah i watched Harry Brown ages ago. Tis a good film


----------



## SteveCourty

Tiger Lily said:


> Yeah i watched Harry Brown ages ago. Tis a good film


Theres something about a chav beating grandad that makes me chuckle


----------



## Ninjaaa23

iron man 2 is pretty good seen it the other day
not amazing but still good


----------



## SteveCourty

hows ninj anyway havent spoke in ages?

Just weighed my baby agamas for the second time theyve al gained weight. 2 have gained 5g 1 3g and the other really small one just 1g  May have to try some feeding games with it


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> hows ninj anyway havent spoke in ages?
> 
> Just weighed my baby agamas for the second time theyve al gained weight. 2 have gained 5g 1 3g and the other really small one just 1g  May have to try some feeding games with it


all is well
just been keeping busy with the crestys and preparing for my mourning geckos which i will be getting next week

red headed agamas are finally on exotic - pets


----------



## sazzle

evening  

washing down the fish and chips from earlier with a tasty strongbow mmmmmm, thank god friday is finally here  x


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> all is well
> just been keeping busy with the crestys and preparing for my mourning geckos which i will be getting next week
> 
> red headed agamas are finally on exotic - pets


I had an email off of them the other day and I couldnt make out if it was them saying they were available or that they had changed the caresheet.

Im now sorting out a load of cultures before im allowed anything else. Also have to build a new cupboard to store all livefoods in. Then I can start work on my next stack


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> all is well
> just been keeping busy with the crestys and preparing for my mourning geckos which i will be getting next week
> 
> red headed agamas are finally on exotic - pets


How are you finding the cresties?? They are great little characters!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> How are you finding the cresties?? They are great little characters!!


their excellent litle things 
im starting to find poop evrywere now so im glad that they are both eating 
although yesterday i woke up and there was repashy splattered on the side of the faunarium messy little buggers


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> I had an email off of them the other day and I couldnt make out if it was them saying they were available or that they had changed the caresheet.
> 
> Im now sorting out a load of cultures before im allowed anything else. Also have to build a new cupboard to store all livefoods in. Then I can start work on my next stack


dont know if i will be getn any anymore as i feel i already have enough with the beardie Ts scorps and crestys then next week the mournings.
but when i upgrade my beardie i will have a spare 36" viv but wouldnt want to have 1 agama by itself and theres no were near enough room to fit more of them in.
plus im happy with what i got just now(although i think ui have a tad too much Ts)


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dont know if i will be getn any anymore as i feel i already have enough with the beardie Ts scorps and crestys then next week the mournings.
> but when i upgrade my beardie i will have a spare 36" viv but wouldnt want to have 1 agama by itself and theres no were near enough room to fit more of them in.
> plus im happy with what i got just now(although i think ui have a tad too much Ts)


Get rid of the ts and have more lizards lol. Soryy T section ill gop hide before i get lynched


----------



## rob2278

When they say T's, do they mean tarantulas??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Get rid of the ts and have more lizards lol. Soryy T section ill gop hide before i get lynched



being at uni an all though is 1 of the problems 
i men a few years down the line and god knows were i will be so its probs best to keep the collection limited 
limited being 
1 beardie 
6 geckos
13 Ts and spiders
1 scorp
:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> When they say T's, do they mean tarantulas??


yep


----------



## rob2278

:gasp: Spiders!! F***in hate em. Scurge of the earth. (imo anyway!!)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :gasp: Spiders!! F***in hate em. Scurge of the earth. (imo anyway!!)


i think if people actually took the time to look at them and just watch them and learn a bit more about them then they wouldnt hate them so much and wouldnt be scared.
plus there is a big difference with Ts and spiders :2thumb:

getn 2 more on monday then i swear its the last:whistling2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Im not going to comment on the spider thing. Lets just say they arnt something i would keep, ever.

Well it doesnt look like i missed much here last night. Unfortunately, 12 months ago i damaged my sacral spine when snowboarding and it has a habit of become extremely painful, more often than not, and thats what happened last night. 

Sooooo, i ended up in bed by 9pm and now im wide awake at 3am, with no help from the noisey bastard crickets. Due to start work at 7am til 3pm so i just hope ive had enough sleep to get me to 3pm haha.

Do you think people will laugh at me if i take a doughnut cushion into work? or will they think i have piles?


----------



## sazzle

eek eek eek eek eek

i hate spiders :devil: with me living in a fairly old fashioned house as well they are bloomin huge and come through the fireplace, gives the beardies a treat though :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Tiger Lily said:


> Im not going to comment on the spider thing. Lets just say they arnt something i would keep, ever.
> 
> Well it doesnt look like i missed much here last night. Unfortunately, 12 months ago i damaged my sacral spine when snowboarding and it has a habit of become extremely painful, more often than not, and thats what happened last night.
> 
> Sooooo, i ended up in bed by 9pm and now im wide awake at 3am, with no help from the noisey bastard crickets. Due to start work at 7am til 3pm so i just hope ive had enough sleep to get me to 3pm haha.
> 
> Do you think people will laugh at me if i take a doughnut cushion into work? or will they think i have piles?


Yes piles lol. Just tell them you have an offer to show people. They will blatently all decline and youll sickn everyone you work with. Well id do that but im a weirdo anyway!

So do you still snowboard? Ever heard of Liza Brooks?


----------



## Tiger Lily

SteveCourty said:


> Yes piles lol. Just tell them you have an offer to show people. They will blatently all decline and youll sickn everyone you work with. Well id do that but im a weirdo anyway!
> 
> So do you still snowboard? Ever heard of Liza Brooks?



Nope havent been since and ive not heard of her. I went for the first time when i was over in Washington, USA as they have amazing mountains for snow sports over there. 

It was great fun after i got to grips with it. The first time we went down the slope (what we thought to be beginners, was actually intermediate) and the guy had put me on the wrong board. So i fell the whole way down and very nearly dislocated my knee (with no insurance).

Managed to get it changed and then was really good at it, someone even said i was a "natural" ha! Stupidly i was flying home two days later and after a full day of snowboarding EVERYTHING hurts, plus a damaged sacral spine, not a good when combined with 13+ hour flight.

Fond memories as you can probably tell.


----------



## SteveCourty

Tiger Lily said:


> Nope havent been since and ive not heard of her. I went for the first time when i was over in Washington, USA as they have amazing mountains for snow sports over there.
> 
> It was great fun after i got to grips with it. The first time we went down the slope (what we thought to be beginners, was actually intermediate) and the guy had put me on the wrong board. So i fell the whole way down and very nearly dislocated my knee (with no insurance).
> 
> Managed to get it changed and then was really good at it, someone even said i was a "natural" ha! Stupidly i was flying home two days later and after a full day of snowboarding EVERYTHING hurts, plus a damaged sacral spine, not a good when combined with 13+ hour flight.
> 
> Fond memories as you can probably tell.


Shes pretty famous in the snow boarding world. Has been in numerous papers magazines has a docu coming out on the beeb soon. She owns (Or I think part owns im actually not sure) True snowboards. Shes also one of my mates.... hahaha I know someone famous lol

True Snowboards - Advanced Snowboard Design and Engineering


----------



## rob2278

+1 for the piles theory. People always assume the worst and come to the wrong conclusions!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> eek eek eek eek eek
> 
> i hate spiders :devil: with me living in a fairly old fashioned house as well they are bloomin huge and come through the fireplace, gives the beardies a treat though :lol2:


tub them and send them to me
only have 1 house spider who has spun a web in my cupboard and lives in there:2thumb:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Thats pretty cool that you are friends with her. Claim to fame!!

Yay i got out of work an hour early. Very strange shift, we started off with 4 patients (which is practically empty!) and ended up getting 4 sent down from intensive care and a transfer from another hospital. One of the patients being a 16 year old boy who had been stabbed in the chest. What is this world coming too?!?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Thats pretty cool that you are friends with her. Claim to fame!!
> 
> Yay i got out of work an hour early. Very strange shift, we started off with 4 patients (which is practically empty!) and ended up getting 4 sent down from intensive care and a transfer from another hospital. One of the patients being a 16 year old boy who had been stabbed in the chest. What is this world coming too?!?


the world is becoming a shit place
for example there is an area were my cousin lives were theres about an 80% chance you will be severely beat up or worse


----------



## Rauri

morning folks :2thumb: 

so this is where i was last night











that was the view from my seat.....and this was the highlight of the night...












fairly chuffed as it was a new personal best and the night started off looking like epic fail :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> morning folks :2thumb:
> 
> so this is where i was last night
> 
> image
> 
> 
> that was the view from my seat.....and this was the highlight of the night...
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> fairly chuffed as it was a new personal best and the night started off looking like epic fail :whistling2:


smoking kills


----------



## KerryLou

Tiger Lily said:


> Yay i got out of work an hour early.


Ok, Ok, Don't rub it in :lol2: I am hard at work :whistling2: until 8pm, only been here since 7.30am...... Gives me chance to catch up on all my reading though!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Tiger Lily

KerryLou, id probably be more grateful for leaving an hour early if they paid me more than £2 an hour. Funny how they can get away with paying nursing students £0-£2 an hour even though we work 40 hours a week ontop of studying full time. I suppose we are an exception to the minimum wage rule in this country. Its a ****ing joke.

Although i finished work early, i then got dragged to my cousins to discuss girly wedding crap for an hour so im no better off. I was already in a bad mood this morning, now im seconds away from turning into the hulk.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> KerryLou, id probably be more grateful for leaving an hour early if they paid me more than £2 an hour. Funny how they can get away with paying nursing students £0-£2 an hour even though we work 40 hours a week ontop of studying full time. I suppose we are an exception to the minimum wage rule in this country. Its a ****ing joke.
> 
> Although i finished work early, i then got dragged to my cousins to discuss girly wedding crap for an hour so im no better off. I was already in a bad mood this morning, now im seconds away from turning into the hulk.


:naughty::naughty:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :naughty::naughty:


What you shaking your finger at eh?!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> What you shaking your finger at eh?!


the use of a particular word


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> the use of a particular word


Whoops. My bad!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Whoops. My bad!


we all do it sometimes:bash:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> we all do it sometimes:bash:


How very true. I have had a particularly awful day and i will blame it on that. 

How has your day been Mr Ninjaaaaaa?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> How very true. I have had a particularly awful day and i will blame it on that.
> 
> How has your day been Mr Ninjaaaaaa?


well my day has been very relaxed 
took a trip down tothe town 
got som crix from the petshop

and also the sun is out over here yeah

off to the pics later

so all in all good so far


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> we all do it sometimes:bash:


Except me :whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Yay! Just wrote my first caresheet! :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yay! Just wrote my first caresheet! :blush:


keepmeaning to right a few myself

gonna do one on flying geckos, not that anyone has them


----------



## simooshy

Mine's about the longtails, because people sometimes ask me :2thumb:
Funny how so few people have them, despite them being dirt cheap! And the caresheets sometimes have some really bad advice!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i really want flying geckos
i was gutted when i didnt get them


----------



## simooshy

I like them too! But there are a LOT of things I want...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I like them too! But there are a LOT of things I want...


true 
after i get my mournings and a few more Ts next week then thats me finished
no more pets
well until i finish uni and get a full time job:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

I know, I want:
Cresty, Tokay, Lygodactylus, Phelsumas, and Tarantulas! 
(not much then...:blush


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I know, I want:
> Cresty, Tokay, Lygodactylus, Phelsumas, and Tarantulas!
> (not much then...:blush


Ts are an easy 1 though 
dont require big enclosure


u just need to try persuade the OH a bit harder


----------



## simooshy

He's not going for it though, doesn't like the idea of a tokay either, and thinks cresties are ugly! How dare he! :whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> He's not going for it though, doesn't like the idea of a tokay either, and thinks cresties are ugly! How dare he! :whip:


my family is the same they h8 spiders and they think all geckos are ugly
but:censor:them


----------



## simooshy

Oooooh :whip:
But seriously he will usually let me get pets as long as I have enough pocket money to buy and maintain them.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Oooooh :whip:
> But seriously he will usually let me get pets as long as I have enough pocket money to buy and maintain them.


lol

sneak 1 in:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Would but I'm overspent until some time next year!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

a baby spid will cost around 15 pound includind p&p :whistling2:
then shove it in any small tub


----------



## simooshy

Where do you buy yours from? Exotic pets charge about £20 post!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Where do you buy yours from? Exotic pets charge about £20 post!


th spider shop

babys cost around 5 pound and P&P is usually 7 pound 
they do have some nice cheap juvies in(for the more docile species)


----------



## simooshy

I shall take a peek! But what size tub/viv do they need when full size?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

well depends on species 
some may be fine in faunariums but i would get an exo glass twrrarium for fully grown


----------



## simooshy

Hubby didn't mind the *Brachypelma albopilosum ...*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Hubby didn't mind the *Brachypelma albopilosum ...*


heres another brachy 
<i>Brachypelma smithi</i><br>Mexican Red Knee (7 cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
most of themare similar in appearance and same temprement but the b.smithi is one of the sexiest spiders ever

chile rose is also pretty 
Red Chile Rose (Grammostola rosea) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## simooshy

I showed him those two but he wasn't keen. Still insisting I wait till I have money too. Grr.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

this is what imgetn next week (well tuesday)

Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
because the one i had escped and i havent found it yet

<i>Hysterocrates gigas</i><br>Rusty Red Baboon (2-4 cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
bad ass spider

<i>Tapinauchenius gigas</i><br>Orange Tree Spider (1 cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
super sexy and really fast

Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
wee cutie pie:flrt:

u jelous:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simooshy

The best I can get out of the OH is that the Gigas is "interesting" :bash:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> The best I can get out of the OH is that the Gigas is "interesting" :bash:


i lurve the gigas
got a p.gigas and 1 t.gigas 
they are super pretty but are among the fastest Ts in the world


----------



## simooshy

I think I'm fighting a losing battle here though. :?

I lost another chunk of my tooth last night. Oops!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

he will have to give in eventually
use your power of nagging


----------



## simooshy

:lol2: I shall :whip: until I win!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :lol2: I shall :whip: until I win!


well im off
keep upi the nagging it will work


----------



## simooshy

See ya. I'm enjoying my tea - chicken and chilli! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Rauri

Seth broke the 10g mark :2thumb: and hes shedding...i feel the need to peel him like sunburn :whistling2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Rauri said:


> Seth broke the 10g mark :2thumb: and hes shedding...i feel the need to peel him like sunburn :whistling2:


 
Im always like that when Darwin begins to shed haha.
Congrats on seths weight gain!


----------



## simooshy

I'm going to weight my corn snakes in a bit. I realised I was feeding them too small a mouse. Oops. Still, they look healthy and not thin or fat...


----------



## Rauri

thanks,he was 7g when i got him,he dropped .5 while settling in but in the last 5 weeks hes gone up and up to 10.4g today...hes a little cricket destroyer :devil:


----------



## simooshy

:war:


----------



## simooshy

Ooooh I 'm hungry again and craving cheese!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i enjoy a piece of cheese

i like cheese on crackers


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i enjoy a piece of cheese
> 
> i like cheese on crackers


Cheese & bovril on toast. mmm.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bovril on toast 
are you mad 

you should try repashy the base powder is worth try


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> bovril on toast
> are you mad
> 
> you should try repashy the base powder is worth try


Bovril is good. Bovril & cheese sandwiches are also a favorite. Also anchovies, they make the cheese & Bovril combination.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i prefer to just munch the cheese block by itself or put some on crackers 
or add it to one of my manwiches


----------



## rob2278

I like lumps of cheese with jalapeños on as well. Is "aswell" not a proper word as my spell checker seems to think it's not??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

lol pretty positive it is a word


----------



## rob2278

Apparently the "retard" way of spelling it.

Urban Dictionary: aswell


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Apparently the "retard" way of spelling it.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: aswell


but its so widespreat these days it may *aswell *be a word


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> but its so widespreat these days it may *aswell *be a word


Agreed!!


----------



## SteveCourty

I had crackers brie and grape last night now that is some good munching.

I also had 3 cheese pasta. So today I pretty much stink!

Got a new phone yesterday how confusing can new phones be? Took me two hours to figure out how to change the time


----------



## Tiger Lily

I LOVE CHEESE!!

I spent hours last night trying to decide Corn Snake vs Leo and im still non the wiser. 

Im working a late shift tonight so i wont finish work til 9 :-( and then im in lectures all day monday, it's gonna suck.


----------



## SteveCourty

Tiger Lily said:


> I LOVE CHEESE!!
> 
> I spent hours last night trying to decide Corn Snake vs Leo and im still non the wiser.
> 
> Im working a late shift tonight so i wont finish work til 9 :-( and then im in lectures all day monday, it's gonna suck.


On sat I start my 7 days straight of 12-10 and ill probably be starting at 10 on most of those days


----------



## Tiger Lily

SteveCourty said:


> On sat I start my 7 days straight of 12-10 and ill probably be starting at 10 on most of those days


Thats crappy, although im sure after a couple of days you will get into the swing of it and all that money at the end of the month will be a nice pay off.

Id have NO problem working these hours if i got paid. I wont know what to do with all the money when i qualify. I hate it when they decide to put us on late shift then early shift, as it means getting home from work at 10pm and then having to get up for work at 5am. It makes me feel i have less of a life than i already do.

But YAY for day off on tuesday :mf_dribble:


----------



## SteveCourty

Tiger Lily said:


> Thats crappy, although im sure after a couple of days you will get into the swing of it and all that money at the end of the month will be a nice pay off.
> 
> Id have NO problem working these hours if i got paid. I wont know what to do with all the money when i qualify. I hate it when they decide to put us on late shift then early shift, as it means getting home from work at 10pm and then having to get up for work at 5am. It makes me feel i have less of a life than i already do.
> 
> But YAY for day off on tuesday :mf_dribble:


 Problem is I dont get paid overtime. Im on a point base bonus scheme. I did earn £200 of bonus this week tho. Im working a day off and due to the earlier starts ill do next week im aiming to earn a £400 bonus next week


----------



## Tiger Lily

That sounds good enough to me! You looking to buy anything nice with that money? any new reps perhaps?

I get paid around £500 a month in total and work 42 hours. Could be better but i just keep thinking that once January 29th approaches i go up to earning 21-23k a year. I wont know what to do with it all!!! haha. Keep telling myself it will all be worth it.


----------



## SteveCourty

Tiger Lily said:


> That sounds good enough to me! You looking to buy anything nice with that money? any new reps perhaps?
> 
> I get paid around £500 a month in total and work 42 hours. Could be better but i just keep thinking that once January 29th approaches i go up to earning 21-23k a year. I wont know what to do with it all!!! haha. Keep telling myself it will all be worth it.


I remember the days of trying to keep the flat going whilst earning 105 a week doing stupid hours to get myself a trade. Used to go to college 2 days a week work 3-4 on plumbing apprenticeshiop and then sundays in the bookies and nights behind the bar just to boost my money. I was at work at 6am and home at 1am every day.

Clear my debts first then take the missus on a shopping trip and a nice holiday. She doesnt know those two yet as im going to spoil her rotten  Then sort everything out that I have until im happy that all my little beasties have the prefect setup then getting agam agamas, Some uros ornate maybe if I can get them if not then geri, Some dart frogs for the missus and maybe some cresties and Id love a trio of CB tokays


----------



## Ninjaaa23

u guys are having such hard times 
yet here i am just laying around and chilling,not a care in the world
:whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> u guys are having such hard times
> yet here i am just laying around and chilling,not a care in the world
> :whistling2:


 
:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor: and you :censor::censor::censor:


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> u guys are having such hard times
> yet here i am just laying around and chilling,not a care in the world
> :whistling2:



thats what i was doing earlier but ive just been down our local lifeboat station to meet a crazy welshman whos going round every lifeboat station in the uk on a 18 year old honda c90 cub scooter....4000 odd miles with a max speed of 50mph :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Rauri said:


> thats what i was doing earlier but ive just been down our local lifeboat station to meet a crazy welshman whos going round every lifeboat station in the uk on a 18 year old honda c90 cub scooter....4000 odd miles with a max speed of 50mph :lol2:


 haha fair play to that man. I wish i had a local lifeboat station thatd mean id live near the sea  im nowhere near


----------



## Rauri

i couldnt live away from the sea,ive tried and i came back.the harbour is right outside my window (i see most of the boats from that trawlermen program on bbc1 without leaving the house :lol2 longest i stayed away was a year and i was back


----------



## Tiger Lily

Yeah im a city girl myself. Never lived outside the city, so dont really know any different.

I definitely want to live in the countryside, near a beach and farm animals! Ill definitely do that at some point, it will be blissful.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im going to go to vietnam and wiz around on a scooter all day with a pointy hat on


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im going to go to vietnam and wiz around on a scooter all day with a pointy hat on


I'm gonna get me a chopper and wiz over Vietnam :whistling2:
YouTube - Apocalypse Now - The Ride Of The Valkyries​


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> I'm gonna get me a chopper and wiz over Vietnam :whistling2:
> YouTube - Apocalypse Now - The Ride Of The Valkyries​


:lol2:
watch you dont hit me


----------



## SteveCourty

ill join him but i may aim for you ninj


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> ill join him but i may aim for you ninj


why

good luck though i have awsome reflexes


----------



## SteveCourty

boredom lol and itd also be a great story for the grandkids. I peed on a ninja from a helicopter how awsome a story is that


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> boredom lol and itd also be a great story for the grandkids. I peed on a ninja from a helicopter how awsome a story is that


pretty cool if not inapropriate for kids:whistling2:


----------



## Dragon Wolf

We got Napalm :devil::devil:
We can't miss :Na_Na_Na_Na:

YouTube - Apocalypse Now - smell of napalm​


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> pretty cool if not inapropriate for kids:whistling2:


True lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> We got Napalm :devil::devil:
> We can't miss :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> YouTube - Apocalypse Now - smell of napalm​


i shall simply cast an ice spell
didnt see that one coming did you yank:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i shall simply cast an ice spell
> didnt see that one coming did you yank:Na_Na_Na_Na:


The yanks rarely see it coming, but as I'm not a yank, I did and melted your freezer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i shall simply cast an ice spell
> didnt see that one coming did you yank:Na_Na_Na_Na:


that was the 1000 post on here

you win










Have her back by midnight tho


----------



## simooshy

:lol2: You people are mad...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> The yanks rarely see it coming, but as I'm not a yank, I did and melted your freezer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


well there ws me thinking u were a US marine invading vietnam
anyways im going to leave vietnam and head over to china it seems a right laugh over there


----------



## Dragon Wolf

SteveCourty said:


> that was the 1000 post on here
> 
> you win
> 
> image
> 
> Have her back by midnight tho


Yeah, she'll need pumping up again, she's got a slow puncture :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> that was the 1000 post on here
> 
> you win
> 
> image
> 
> Have her back by midnight tho


thanks steve 
she will be a bit used upon return
i will however keep the pants and strut around with them on


simooshy said:


> :lol2: You people are mad...


yes tell that to the voice in my heads (yes HEADS)


----------



## simooshy

My longtails are from Vietnam...
(or thereabouts...): victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> My longtails are from Vietnam...
> (or thereabouts...): victory:


no they aint their froma pet shop


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no they aint their froma pet shop


In Vietnam?


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> thanks steve
> she will be a bit used upon return
> i will however keep the pants and strut around with them on
> 
> yes tell that to the voice in my heads (yes HEADS)


haha I think some of the lady folk on here may request pictures ninj. But please PM them to the said psychos who may ask as id like to eat my dinner and hold it down


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> In Vietnam?


from an alternate universe called planet htrae


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no they aint their froma pet shop


But before THAT they were from there. Duh... :iamwithstupid:


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Ninjaaa23 said:


> from an alternate universe called planet htrae


Oh yeah, I was there last week collecting Obvion Dragons, I'm gonna see if i can get them to breed in captivity, once they've finished eating the neighbours cats


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> But before THAT they were from there. Duh... :iamwithstupid:


no they werent im the only breeder in the world of the williamsi
so there you go:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simooshy

:roll2: Longtails are not williamsi, they're takydromus! :whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> Oh yeah, I was there last week collecting Obvion Dragons, I'm gonna see if i can get them to breed in captivity, once they've finished eating the neighbours cats


i got a koalaaptor 
half koala half raptor 
bit messy to breed but the offspring speak for themselves


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :roll2: Longtails are not williamsi, they're takydromus! :whip:


yes im the only breeder of those as well 
couldnt you see them when you were peeking through my window:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Sounds like pokemon...


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yes im the only breeder of those as well
> couldnt you see them when you were peeking through my window:whistling2:


:blush: I was lost... :gasp:


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i got a koalaaptor
> half koala half raptor
> bit messy to breed but the offspring speak for themselves


Cool, I wanted one of them but they were all eating Mars bars so I thought it best not to disturb them


----------



## SteveCourty

I cant help it shes so hot I had to add more. I really love her do you think she would marry me?










This ones good could you imagine two of her



















She shows her lady bits in Training day I broke my dvd pausing and rewinding it.... I dint really but should have


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> Cool, I wanted one of them but they were all eating Mars bars so I thought it best not to disturb them


i got mine onto tescos own brand chocolatr to save the pennies


you were lost thats a new one the women usually say to me what am i doing here, what happened?


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i got mine onto tescos own brand chocolatr to save the pennies
> 
> 
> you were lost thats a new one the women usually say to me what am i doing here, what happened?


My husband's worse with directions than I am!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> I cant help it shes so hot I had to add more. I really love her do you think she would marry me?
> 
> image
> 
> This ones good could you imagine two of her
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> She shows her lady bits in Training day I broke my dvd pausing and rewinding it.... I dint really but should have


shes lurvly 
you already got a nice women i think she should be mine
i like her litle mole on her face :flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> My husband's worse with directions than I am!


so together you guys can just about find your way home then lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i like her purely for the tats


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i like her purely for the tats
> 
> image
> 
> image


im not into the tats whos this?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kat von d i think
not as good as your pics though


----------



## SteveCourty

just googled it is. Very sexy but would be sexier without the tats or less of them. I dont mind a few but all ove is abit off putting for me. No offense to all the ladies with tats im sure your all beautiful.

Im off to hide now as I feel abuse coming my way:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> just googled it is. Very sexy but would be sexier without the tats or less of them. I dont mind a few but all ove is abit off putting for me. No offense to all the ladies with tats im sure your all beautiful.
> 
> Im off to hide now as I feel abuse coming my way:whistling2:


most of thr tat ladies hang out in 18+
and inverts i think 
so no worries


if there are any here then why Helloooo


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> most of thr tat ladies hang out in 18+
> and inverts i think
> so no worries
> 
> 
> if there are any here then why Helloooo


haha time to see a ninjas moves


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> haha time to see a ninjas moves


im very flexible 
now to w8 for the sheep to flock:whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

ummmmmmmm seems quiet

im waiting for the tumble weeds


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> ummmmmmmm seems quiet
> 
> im waiting for the tumble weeds


they will come, *looks at incredible hulk watch* they will come


----------



## simooshy

:up: He's still waiting...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

yep still w8ing 
i shall just have to ut up witht the silent sandwich nmaking ninja women (hell thats the perfect women anyways)


----------



## simooshy

A silent sandwich? :gasp:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep still w8ing
> i shall just have to ut up witht the silent sandwich nmaking ninja women (hell thats the perfect women anyways)


She does look hot. I reckon its eva mendes in a ninja suit


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> She does look hot. I reckon its eva mendes in a ninja suit


now wouldnt that be perfect 
plus she makes you a nice sandwich and doesnt nag about it 
ohhhhhh now that would be living


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im very flexible
> now to w8 for the sheep to flock:whistling2:


And here she is :whistling2:





​


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> And here she is :whistling2:
> View attachment 10696​


now that is one nice looking sheep sir


----------



## simooshy

Om nom.... :2thumb:


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Ninjaaa23 said:


> now that is one nice looking sheep sir


She's got a cousin too 





​


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> image
> 
> Om nom.... :2thumb:


skimpy portion 

this is a good size portion of lamb


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> She's got a cousin too
> View attachment 10697​


more into sheeps m8


----------



## simooshy

Hey ninj, what did you have for tea tonight?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bacon sandwich dipped into gravy mmmmmmmm hum hum 
now i have a packet of cheese and onion


----------



## simooshy

Om nom. I had chicken pasta salad, now I'm waiting for the OH to make me a cuppa.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Om nom. I had chicken pasta salad, now I'm waiting for the OH to make me a cuppa.


mine was better
im more a water person


----------



## simooshy

I have water when it's hot and tea when it's cold. Today isn't hot or cold, so I'll have either.
And yes, your dinner sounds nicer.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I have water when it's hot and tea when it's cold. Today isn't hot or cold, so I'll have either.
> And yes, your dinner sounds nicer.


no that wasnt dinner that was my nine oclock snack lol
i had stew and mashed potatos for dinner hence the left over gravy


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no that wasnt dinner that was my nine oclock snack lol
> i had stew and mashed potatos for dinner hence the left over gravy


:mf_dribble: I lurrrve stew! 
Grr... just found that my williamsi have mites after the shop told me the red spots on the geckos "doesn't sound like mites"


----------



## Ninjaaa23

lol gotta love pet shops
erm those red bits are just erm spots yes its a teenager:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Yeah, when I first saw it I thought oh no! I've use mite off twice now, a couple fell off but I'll have to see if the rest come off later. The first treatment got them off the male, but the female still has 3 or 4 :bash:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

doesnt vegy oil do the trick


----------



## simooshy

I dabbed them with olive oil too. Extra virgin no less!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I dabbed them with olive oil too. Extra virgin no less!


:lol2:
mmmmm virgins:whistling2:


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2:
> mmmmm virgins:whistling2:


They're overated mate, give me an experianced woman every time [they're more likely to do the work while on you're on the comp]

OUCH....you aren't meant to bite dear............Soz, was just talking to the missus :whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2:
> mmmmm virgins:whistling2:


:gasp::blush:



Dragon Wolf said:


> They're overated mate, give me an experianced woman every time [they're more likely to do that work while on you're on the comp]
> 
> OUCH....you aren't meant to bite dear............Soz, was just talking to the missus :whistling2:


wned8:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Dragon Wolf said:


> They're overated mate, give me an experianced woman every time [they're more likely to do the work while on you're on the comp]
> 
> OUCH....you aren't meant to bite dear............Soz, was just talking to the missus :whistling2:


:lol2: you do have a point


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf

Dragon Wolf said:


> OUCH....you aren't meant to bite dear


*So, I take it we are missionary tonight then dear :blush::blush:*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:gasp:


Mrs Dragon Wolf said:


> *So, I take it we are missionary tonight then dear :blush::blush:*


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :gasp:


*Me too :whistling2::whistling2:*


----------



## simooshy

Am I old enough to be in here? :blush:

I'm only 23....


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Mrs Dragon Wolf said:


> *So, I take it we are missionary tonight then dear :blush::blush:*


I ain't going into the jungle converting natives at this time of night,


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Am I old enough to be in here? :blush:
> 
> I'm only 23....


im 18 and im here


----------



## simooshy

You don't count, you're a ninja...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:gasp:
must be biscuits:whistling2:


Dragon Wolf said:


> I ain't going into the jungle converting natives at this time of night, just stick this in your mouth and swallow


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> You don't count, you're a ninja...


true we go by many ages


----------



## simooshy

Soooooooo.......


----------



## Ninjaaa23

feeding time for the Ts, oh what fun it is


----------



## simooshy

That's why the OH doesn't want me having one, he occasionally feeds my reps and doesn't want to do a T. I've told him he can just lift the lid a crack and bung 'em in, but still...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> That's why the OH doesn't want me having one, he occasionally feeds my reps and doesn't want to do a T. I've told him he can just lift the lid a crack and bung 'em in, but still...


its not the Ts that are the problem its the bloody tiny crickets they are so annoying


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:whistling2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> kat von d i think
> not as good as your pics though


Yeah its Kat Von D. I had my tattoo done at her shop in LA.

Eva Mendes isnt my type. Her hair and mole make me feel sick.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Yeah its Kat Von D. I had my tattoo done at her shop in LA.
> 
> Eva Mendes isnt my type. Her hair and mole make me feel sick.


well we would need pics of these tatoos:whistling2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well we would need pics of these tatoos:whistling2:


Hmm let me see if i can find a picture.

Its just one tattoo, that consists of 3 smaller ones. Its not complete yet as i need to get it coloured/shaded in at some point. Oh and its on my ribs.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

oh its looking good
when you planning on getting it finished 
they have done a good job


----------



## Tiger Lily

Not sure yet. Im not in a huge rush.
Maybe ill get in finished in the summer when i go back to the states.


----------



## Tiger Lily

I just found out i also passed my second exam in anatomy and physiology.

Getting a chinese banquet for dinner as a treat.

:2thumb:


----------



## sazzle

i want chinese to celebrate my 1lb loss this week but i'm skint  meh


----------



## Ninjaaa23

my first and only exam tomorrow 
its maths though


----------



## sazzle

i dont miss exams one bit lol

good luck  x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i will pass due to my massive brain
just cant be arsed going and doing it


----------



## Tiger Lily

First and only? You only have one exam?
Good luck for tomorrow!

Yeah im also celebrating weight loss. Ive managed to lose 7lbs in 2 weeks


----------



## sazzle

will be worth it in the end  i had a shed load of exams at college when i was doing my diploma in legal secretaries but couldn't get a job cause i was over qualified (basically they wanted to pay me pittence(sp)) x


----------



## sazzle

Tiger Lily said:


> First and only? You only have one exam?
> Good luck for tomorrow!
> 
> Yeah im also celebrating weight loss. Ive managed to lose 7lbs in 2 weeks


whoop congrats, you doing weight watchers, slimming world or just cutting out crap? i've so far lost 17lb in 9 weeks, i like my tasty tasty food though so had a few weeks where i've put on lol x


----------



## Tiger Lily

Nope not doing any of the weight watchers or slimming world. Ive just cut down my calorie intake to 1000 a day. Havent done any exercise either, other than being on my feet for 8-9 hours a day for work. I only want to lose 6 more. Its my cousins wedding in 2 weeks and im bridesmaid and im going on holiday in the summer so thats some good motivation for me! Congrats on your weight loss! Keep up the good work :no1:


----------



## sazzle

thanks hun and you should easily shed those 6lb  i need to lose another stone to be at the lowest end of my ideal weight scale but i'm quite big built (must be the german in me) so i will see how i go, don't wanna look like a crack whore lol x


----------



## Tiger Lily

Yeah thats why im only wanting to lose another 6lbs as im 5'9 so i dont want to lose too much. Im currently at 156lbs so 150lbs at 5'9 would be okay


----------



## Ninjaaa23

congrats on the weight loss
not that any off you need to you guys look good as it is:flrt:


----------



## sazzle

dunno what i am in lb's lol... i'm only 5ft4 and 10st 3lb x


----------



## MattThing

Evenin, I'm quite certain I'm becoming an Apple "fan boy". Grats on the weight loss.


----------



## simooshy

I don't...


----------



## sazzle

oooh what kind of apple? nom nom lol


----------



## simooshy

I'm a chunky monkey...:blush:

5'5" and about 15 1/2 stones....

You can hear me coming...

THUD..... THUD..... THUD.... :lol2:


----------



## MattThing

sazzle said:


> oooh what kind of apple? nom nom lol


:lol2: :mf_dribble:


----------



## simooshy

I'm an hourglass, luvvie. Big hips and very big boobies....:no1:


----------



## sazzle

simooshy said:


> I'm a chunky monkey...:blush:
> 
> 5'5" and about 15 1/2 stones....
> 
> You can hear me coming...
> 
> THUD..... THUD..... THUD.... :lol2:


bet there's about 3 stone worth of boobs lol x


----------



## sazzle

haha beat me to it, rather disappointingly i lost my best asset, was one of the first things to go grr


----------



## simooshy

I lost weight and gained a cup size! I'm a 40F now... :blush:


----------



## sazzle

bloomin eck bet you get some back ache :lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Husband hasn't complained yet... :lol2:

and yes, major backache sometimes!


----------



## MattThing

*gets popcorn*

Continue...


----------



## simooshy

MattThing said:


> *gets popcorn*
> 
> Continue...


:rotfl:


----------



## sazzle

what is it with men and funbags :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i dont have breasts


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i dont have breasts


You should eat more McDonalds then... you'll need a bra designed by Brunel!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

this should cheer u up matt#


sorry steve:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> You should eat more McDonalds then... you'll need a bra designed by Brunel!


dont trust mcDs 
i dont like spit burgers or ass nuggets


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dont trust mcDs
> i dont like spit burgers or ass nuggets


:mf_dribble: Whats not to like?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> very big boobies....:no1:


so what you complaining about


----------



## MattThing

sazzle said:


> what is it with men and funbags :whistling2:


Men Confess Why They're Breast Obsessed

Don't quote me on that, I haven't read it. : victory:


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dont trust mcDs
> i dont like spit burgers or ass nuggets


Om nom nom...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

u guys have yetr to laugh at the pic of steve i just put up:devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Men Confess Why They're Breast Obsessed
> 
> Don't quote me on that, I haven't read it. : victory:


i like eyes as its all we get to see in fellow ninjas


----------



## simooshy

Oh sorry. :lol2: Was that from your panties party the other night? :whistling2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Well i dont have big boobs, and im okay with that : victory:

So, your not alone ninja. We will be boobless together!


----------



## MattThing

Possibly the best thing about boobs is there is almost an infinite variety. I'm now beginning to sound like I'm obsessed so on that note, how is everyone this evening.

Watched Iron Man 2 on Saturday, it rocked. Also watched A Nightmare on Elmstreet, it sucked.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Well i dont have big boobs, and im okay with that : victory:
> 
> So, your not alone ninja. We will be boobless together!


thats fine by me 
i dont care what size really as long as you got eyes and a cheeky smile


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Possibly the best thing about boobs is there is almost an infinite variety. I'm now beginning to sound like I'm obsessed so on that note, how is everyone this evening.
> 
> Watched Iron Man 2 on Saturday, it rocked. Also watched A Nightmare on Elmstreet, it sucked.


what about the arse they are also very enticing


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> thats fine by me
> i dont care what size really as long as you got eyes and a cheeky smile


...and a big samurai sword and make sandwiches silently.:lol2:


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what about the arse they are also very enticing


Too true, sir.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> ...and a big samurai sword and make sandwiches silently.:lol2:


yes thats also a good trait to have although can speak occasionally mybe


----------



## simooshy

Anyway, I've got to go. My dad's made me chinese for tea! Om nom...


----------



## MattThing

simooshy said:


> Anyway, I've got to go. My dad's made me chinese for tea! Om nom...


Enjoy. I've got something rubbish.


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Possibly the best thing about boobs is there is almost an infinite variety. I'm now beginning to sound like I'm obsessed so on that note, how is everyone this evening.
> 
> Watched Iron Man 2 on Saturday, it rocked. Also watched A Nightmare on Elmstreet, it sucked.


You're a guy, ofcourse you're obsessed! haha.

How was Iron Man 2?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Too true, sir.


http://s.bebo.com/app-image/6523086665/6523052027/PROFILE/i.idlestudios.com/img/q/u/08/04/24/bum.jpg


----------



## Ninjaaa23

totally forgot abuot sending that game matt sending it just now


anyone else want it


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> You're a guy, ofcourse you're obsessed! haha.
> 
> How was Iron Man 2?


Very very good, but I'm a bit of an Iron Man geek. More story this time round. Recommended.


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ahhhhh I LOVE GLEE :mf_dribble:


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> http://s.bebo.com/app-image/6523086665/6523052027/PROFILE/i.idlestudios.com/img/q/u/08/04/24/bum.jpg


Bad Ninja!



Ninjaaa23 said:


> totally forgot abuot sending that game matt sending it just now
> 
> 
> anyone else want it


No probs.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Ahhhhh I LOVE GLEE :mf_dribble:


Makes me rage lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Very very good, but I'm a bit of an Iron Man geek. More story this time round. Recommended.


seen it last week was agood movie plus cant beat a bit of acdc

robin hood on thursday


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> seen it last week was agood movie plus cant beat a bit of acdc
> 
> robin hood on thursday


Can't stand Russell Crowe. :banghead:


----------



## Tiger Lily

I cant wait to see it. I loved the first one. Got it on DVD.

My friend wasnt impressed that Samuel L Jacksons character is actually white in the original marvel comic. Not that it makes any difference to me.

Stop posting pictures of body parts, perverts.


----------



## sazzle

mmmm pie and mushy peas was lush hehe... 

i wanna see iron man 2 but will wait for it to come out on blu ray, the cinema is soooo expensive and full of chav's x


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> My friend wasnt impressed that Samuel L Jacksons character is actually white in the original marvel comic. Not that it makes any difference to me.


You could pick holes in it until the cow comes home but I just love it being on the big screen, same with Watchmen, loved that too.



Tiger Lily said:


> Stop posting pictures of body parts, males.


Fixed


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> I cant wait to see it. I loved the first one. Got it on DVD.
> 
> My friend wasnt impressed that Samuel L Jacksons character is actually white in the original marvel comic. Not that it makes any difference to me.
> 
> Stop posting pictures of body parts, perverts.


----------



## MattThing

sazzle said:


> mmmm pie and mushy peas was lush hehe...
> 
> i wanna see iron man 2 but will wait for it to come out on blu ray, the cinema is soooo expensive and full of chav's x


So true, when watching Elmstreet the guys behind me were laughing at EVERYTHING, was sending me round the bend.


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image


That picture was so big it actually made me jump.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> So true, when watching Elmstreet the guys behind me were laughing at EVERYTHING, was sending me round the bend.


shuriken to the napper sorts out the chav 
i was stuck beside an old weird woman when i went to see kick ass:gasp:


----------



## Tiger Lily

I love going the cinema! I think its great.

Especially all this 3D stuff. Watching Avatar in 3D was amazing.

Theres SO many films i want to see.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> I love going the cinema! I think its great.
> 
> Especially all this 3D stuff. Watching Avatar in 3D was amazing.
> 
> Theres SO many films i want to see.


clash of the titans in 3d was rubbish i thought the trailers at the start were better:lol2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Oooooh yeah i really want to see that too!

Hmmm thinking about getting another piercing.


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> shuriken to the napper sorts out the chav
> i was stuck beside an old weird woman when i went to see kick ass:gasp:


An excellent idea, lol.



Tiger Lily said:


> I love going the cinema! I think its great.
> 
> Especially all this 3D stuff. Watching Avatar in 3D was amazing.
> 
> Theres SO many films i want to see.


Same here, I'd live in there if I could. Avatar on blu is stunning!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Oooooh yeah i really want to see that too!
> 
> Hmmm thinking about getting another piercing.


oh wereabouts


hello is there anybody out there ...classic


----------



## Tiger Lily

I must be the only person who doesnt have a blu ray player!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> An excellent idea, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, I'd live in there if I could. Avatar on blu is stunning!


i find myself going everyweek now lol

although i have to admit bluray on my tv looks much better


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> I must be the only person who doesnt have a blu ray player!


ps3 best of both really 
gaming +bluray


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> oh wereabouts


Im not sure. Ive had a few in the past (navelx2, lipx2, nose) and i still have 4 lobe piercings and 2 cartilage piercings. Had to take the others out but might get my nose redone.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> I must be the only person who doesnt have a blu ray player!


They're getting much cheaper so maybe soon?



Tiger Lily said:


> Oooooh yeah i really want to see that too!
> 
> Hmmm thinking about getting another piercing.


I've been toying with that idea for a while myself but can't make a decision, also not sure whether I'd have the nuts.



Ninjaaa23 said:


> i find myself going everyweek now lol
> 
> although i have to admit bluray on my tv looks much better


Same, you got one of those card thingies?


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ps3 best of both really
> gaming +bluray


We should have a game of something sometime.


----------



## sazzle

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ps3 best of both really
> gaming +bluray


ditto!!

we couldn't choose between ps3 and 360 so got both lol x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

wil add you when im next on matt
lost my cod for ps3 so am playing on xbox now


----------



## Tiger Lily

I could get a PS3 but seriously, what would i do with it? I would use it for a blu ray player but thats it really. Could probably get a regular blu ray for cheaper. We have a pretty expensive tv too so would look great.

Matt, what piercing you thinking about?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> ditto!!
> 
> we couldn't choose between ps3 and 360 so got both lol x


same lpus there are exclusives for both consoles


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> They're getting much cheaper so maybe soon?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been toying with that idea for a while myself but can't make a decision, also not sure whether I'd have the nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Same, you got one of those card thingies?


what card thingy


----------



## sazzle

Ninjaaa23 said:


> same lpus there are exclusives for both consoles


like forza :2thumb:


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> I could get a PS3 but seriously, what would i do with it? I would use it for a blu ray player but thats it really. Could probably get a regular blu ray for cheaper. We have a pretty expensive tv too so would look great.
> 
> Matt, what piercing you thinking about?


Somewhere on my face, not my ears though I don't think. I'm very indecisive at the best of times. Gotta do the whole tattoo thing too at some point. Again, indecisive, but decided to hold off until my arms are a bit bigger. Doing it now would probably make it look wierd in the long run.

And yes it would, Iron Man looks epic. :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> like forza :2thumb:


na more killzone 
god of war 
gears 
and the like


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what card thingy


Unlimited Card that most cinema's try to push. You pay ~£13 a month for unlimited films.



sazzle said:


> like forza :2thumb:


And Gears.

Gears of War 3 looks ace.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i would like a tatoo but im afraid i will go crazy and go for the whole 2 arms covered in tats


----------



## sazzle

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i would like a tatoo but im afraid i will go crazy and go for the whole 2 arms covered in tats


tats are addictive, i've stopped at 2 though so not too bad, they're a nice hurt :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Unlimited Card that most cinema's try to push. You pay ~£13 a month for unlimited films.
> 
> 
> 
> And Gears.
> 
> Gears of War 3 looks ace.


no i pay like 5 pounds to get in due to being a student

yep gears 3 im wetting myself already


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i would like a tatoo but im afraid i will go crazy and go for the whole 2 arms covered in tats


Nowt wrong with that, just make sure it's what you want if you do lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

the dude from suicide silence over did the tats i think


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Somewhere on my face, not my ears though I don't think. I'm very indecisive at the best of times. Gotta do the whole tattoo thing too at some point. Again, indecisive, but decided to hold off until my arms are a bit bigger. Doing it now would probably make it look wierd in the long run.
> 
> And yes it would, Iron Man looks epic. :2thumb:


Do not get an eyebrown piercing, makes guys look like a gay rent boys.

Lip piercings are nice, id love to get a vertical labret piercing. Kinda like a regular one but it's vertical rather than straight through. Like this --->


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> the dude from suicide silence over did the tats i think


Alot of metallers do, I'd probably stop at the arms. Not only that, it would cost a fortune.

Awesome band. :notworthy:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i like piercings dont have any myself as i wouldnt suit 1 
thy look good on women though


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Do not get an eyebrown piercing, makes guys look like a gay rent boys.
> 
> Lip piercings are nice, id love to get a vertical labret piercing. Kinda like a regular one but it's vertical rather than straight through. Like this --->
> 
> image



It would probs be on the lip I think. Just need to make a decision. :bash:

Does my nut sometimes.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Alot of metallers do, I'd probably stop at the arms. Not only that, it would cost a fortune.
> 
> Awesome band. :notworthy:


didnt realise you liked this kind of music :no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> It would probs be on the lip I think. Just need to make a decision. :bash:
> 
> Does my nut sometimes.


get what the dude from disturbed has


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> thy look good on women though


Couldn't agree more, and tattoo's. :mf_dribble:
Wait, this thread is turning again...:whistling2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

I wanted two sleeves and a back piece tattoo since i was young but unfortunately my career wont let me. Ill just have to stick with my ribs and back maybe.


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> didnt realise you liked this kind of music :no1:


Definitely, if it's metal, I'll listen to the majority of it.



Ninjaaa23 said:


> get what the dude from disturbed has


It's been considered!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> I wanted two sleeves and a back piece tattoo since i was young but unfortunately my career wont let me. Ill just have to stick with my ribs and back maybe.


you are my dre:flrt:am woman:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

anyone else like bmth 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWggPLXeOkU


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> anyone else like bmth
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWggPLXeOkU


Edit, wait, what? This link is wierd.



Tiger Lily said:


> I wanted two sleeves and a back piece tattoo since i was young but unfortunately my career wont let me. Ill just have to stick with my ribs and back maybe.


Gutted, what do you do?


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you are my dre:flrt:am woman:whistling2:


HA Im pretty sure im not.

Youve got me thinking about what to do with my existing tattoo now. Havent thought about it for awhile.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> This has confused me. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Gutted, what do you do?


i pasted the wrong url has been edited


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> HA Im pretty sure im not.
> 
> Youve got me thinking about what to do with my existing tattoo now. Havent thought about it for awhile.


a big flying horse eating crayons


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> a big flying horse eating crayons


I give you a sammich if you have this.

Just googled BMTH, seem pretty good.


----------



## Tiger Lily

One of my best friends is friends with one of the guys from BMTH, not sure which one though.

I think i may have to scribble on myself with a marker and see what i come up with.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> I give you a sammich if you have this.
> 
> Just googled BMTH, seem pretty good.


now that would be a tat


they are similar to suicide silence but scrream is a bit weaker


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> One of my best friends is friends with one of the guys from BMTH, not sure which one though.
> 
> I think i may have to scribble on myself with a marker and see what i come up with.


Genius!


----------



## Tiger Lily

Scribble/Bath time for me.

Be back soon.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Scribble/Bath time for me.
> 
> Be back soon.


Bye bye.

Ninja, just for you:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Bye bye.
> 
> Ninja, just for you:
> 
> image


nice heres my attempt


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> nice heres my attempt
> 
> image


I lol'd but no wings. :bash:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

better


----------



## simooshy

What? You peeps confuse me...:blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> What? You peeps confuse me...:blush:


we just like to draw























badly:blush:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> we just like to draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badly:blush:


Arrrrr....:grouphug:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Arrrrr....:grouphug:


:grouphug: i love the grouphugs


so you not wanting a shot f my game then


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> better
> 
> image


Epic by definition.


----------



## simooshy

I want your game, ninj.:flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Epic by definition.


why thanks


----------



## MattThing

Ninja, not sure what I'm supposed to with a unity3d file?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Ninja, not sure what I'm supposed to with a unity3d file?


try opening it with you web browser 
i may have sent the wrong file 
but try right click open with and watever browser you use


----------



## Tiger Lily

Im baaaaaack :devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I want your game, ninj.:flrt:


will need your email


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Im baaaaaack :devil:


we have been doodling aswell


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> we have been doodling aswell


I saw! I did actually reply on my phone but it obviously didnt work. As lovely are your art work is, i think im going to have to decline on the flying horse eating crayons tattoo. I dont think im worthy enough.


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> try opening it with you web browser
> i may have sent the wrong file
> but try right click open with and watever browser you use


Didn't work



Tiger Lily said:


> Im baaaaaack :devil:


Welcome back, scroll back a few pages for doodles, what was the result of your scribbles?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, scroll back a few pages for doodles, what was the result of your scribbles?


ok set you a new file 
this one is a .html so should work


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Welcome back, scroll back a few pages for doodles, what was the result of your scribbles?


Oh yes i saw them. Very impressive! 

I couldnt be arsed with the scribbles. I thought about it some more and realised that as im right handed and my tat is on my right rib cage, it would probably be pretty impossible.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

any one remember heart of darkness on the ps1 
used to love that game gonna give it a play later


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Oh yes i saw them. Very impressive!
> 
> I couldnt be arsed with the scribbles. I thought about it some more and realised that as im right handed and my tat is on my right rib cage, it would probably be pretty impossible.


i will give you a hand:whistling2:


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ok set you a new file
> this one is a .html so should work


Got it, pretty cool, far more than I could do, I see code and turn into mush.



Tiger Lily said:


> Oh yes i saw them. Very impressive!
> 
> I couldnt be arsed with the scribbles. I thought about it some more and realised that as im right handed and my tat is on my right rib cage, it would probably be pretty impossible.


D'oh, a detachable hand/arm could come in handy.


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i will give you a hand:whistling2:


I think i will leave it to the tattoo artist, thanks for the offer though haha.


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> any one remember heart of darkness on the ps1
> used to love that game gonna give it a play later


Ruddy hell that brings back memories, was cool!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Got it, pretty cool, far more than I could do, I see code and turn into mush.


ours was the best game of the year 
th coding wasnt too complecated





> D'oh, a detachable hand/arm could come in handy.


or me


----------



## MattThing

Did I read some where you had yours in the States Kate or did I dream it?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Ruddy hell that brings back memories, was cool!


yep pretty similar to abe


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Did I read some where you had yours in the States Kate or did I dream it?


in LA in kat von d shop


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> or me


:lol2:



Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep pretty similar to abe


Except Abe made me go Hulk.



Ninjaaa23 said:


> in LA in kat von d shop


This makes me very, VERY jealous. For a number of reasons.


----------



## Tiger Lily

Yeah i got it at LA Ink in .....LA lol.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Yeah i got it at LA Ink in .....LA lol.


Suprisingly, lol.

How was it? Tattoo and LA.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

did ypu get to see the precious gem that is kat von d


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> This makes me very, VERY jealous. For a number of reasons.


It was one of the most bizare moment of my life. 

Lying there getting tattooed by some guy, half exposed, whilst a crowd of 20 people stood there looking throughout the entire thing.

For a second i knew what it must feel like for prostitutes in the red light district dancing in windows.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> It was one of the most bizare moment of my life.
> 
> Lying there getting tattooed by some guy, half exposed, whilst a crowd of 20 people stood there looking throughout the entire thing.
> 
> For a second i knew what it must feel like for prostitutes in the red light district dancing in windows.


im saying nothing


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> It was one of the most bizare moment of my life.
> 
> Lying there getting tattooed by some guy, half exposed, whilst a crowd of 20 people stood there looking throughout the entire thing.
> 
> For a second i knew what it must feel like for prostitutes in the red light district dancing in windows.


Why the watchers, were they waiting or something?


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Suprisingly, lol.
> 
> How was it? Tattoo and LA.


Tattoo was fine. Everyone seems shocked when i tell them i got my first on my ribs, it was pretty painful as the skin is quite thin and its onto bone but im a woman and therefore automatically handle pain alot better than our male counterparts.

LA was okay. Never quite understood the big deal with the place and i still dont. The area where LA ink is (west hollywood) is a proper dump lol. It was cool seeing all the touristy attractions like the hollywood sign and all the stars and stuff but i still MUCH prefer Las Vegas.


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Why the watchers, were they waiting or something?


Because most people who enter the shop, 99%, dont go to get tattoos they just go in to say they have seen the shop. You can buy Kat Von D stuff. Theres sofas made out of coffins and a life size model of the simpsons in the toilet haha. So yeah, alot of people just walk in to have a look and buy t-shirts.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Tattoo was fine. Everyone seems shocked when i tell them i got my first on my ribs, it was pretty painful as the skin is quite thin and its onto bone but im a woman and therefore automatically handle pain alot better than our male counterparts.
> 
> LA was okay. Never quite understood the big deal with the place and i still dont. The area where LA ink is (west hollywood) is a proper dump lol. It was cool seeing all the touristy attractions like the hollywood sign and all the stars and stuff but i still MUCH prefer Las Vegas.


That's another place I wanna go, save up a crap load of money and blow the lot.

States and Japan are at the top of my list.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> That's another place I wanna go, save up a crap load of money and blow the lot.
> 
> States and Japan are at the top of my list.


australia for me 
lizards snakes and spiders what else do you need oh yes beer


----------



## Tiger Lily

America is overated. However that being said im making my 3rd trip in 2 years in 11 weeks so... haha.

Im not going to start rambling on about all the places i want to go to as theres ALOT.

Ive actually designed an around the world trip, in 3 parts, that im doing when i finish university in january.

Its very detailed to say the least lol.


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> australia for me
> lizards snakes and spiders what else do you need oh yes beer


Not sure I could do that, I have the impression the people are TOO happy lol.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> America is overated. However that being said im making my 3rd trip in 2 years in 11 weeks so... haha.
> 
> Im not going to start rambling on about all the places i want to go to as theres ALOT.
> 
> Ive actually designed an around the world trip, in 3 parts, that im doing when i finish university in january.
> 
> Its very detailed to say the least lol.


Sounds awesome, wish I did something like that.  And Uni come to think of it.


----------



## MattThing

Gonna eat some grub, back later.


----------



## Tiger Lily

Id like to go Aus at some point. I was recently made to consider my plans to move and it was always likely to be New Zealand or Australia, mostly due to the amount of nursing jobs but recently decided that S.Africa is better suited for me so yeah, this time next year i will most likely be far far away from this very cold country.


----------



## Rauri

Tiger Lily said:


> Do not get an eyebrown piercing, makes guys look like a gay rent boys.



£20 an hour if anyones interested :devil:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Rauri said:


> £20 an hour if anyones interested :devil:


Hahahaha. Wait...£20?


Not bad!


----------



## Rauri

Tiger Lily said:


> Hahahaha. Wait...£20?
> 
> 
> Not bad!



yeah im cheap and easy :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## MattThing

Back!



Tiger Lily said:


> Id like to go Aus at some point. I was recently made to consider my plans to move and it was always likely to be New Zealand or Australia, mostly due to the amount of nursing jobs but recently decided that S.Africa is better suited for me so yeah, this time next year i will most likely be far far away from this very cold country.


Lucky you!



Rauri said:


> £20 an hour if anyones interested :devil:


Too far away. :whistling2:



Rauri said:


> yeah im cheap and easy :whistling2: :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Rauri said:


> yeah im cheap and easy :whistling2: :lol2:


Hehe :lol2:

What are you guys up to tonight?

Im just about to watch the latest episode of Criminal Minds :flrt:


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Hehe :lol2:
> 
> What are you guys up to tonight?
> 
> Im just about to watch the latest episode of Criminal Minds :flrt:


I shall be mostly oggleing MacBooks as hopefully I'll be getting one soon as well as making sure I've got everything together for Beardie babies!

Criminal Minds? Not heard of that?


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> I shall be mostly oggleing MacBooks as hopefully I'll be getting one soon as well as making sure I've got everything together for Beardie babies!
> 
> Criminal Minds? Not heard of that?


You've never heard of Criminal Minds? :gasp:

Its based on the FBI behavioural analysis unit and they profile serial killers. You should watch some of the episodes sometime, its brilliant.


----------



## Tiger Lily

....and i didnt realise your beardie was expecting?! Thats so exciting!

Oh and Mac's suck. I hate them lol.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> You've never heard of Criminal Minds? :gasp:
> 
> Its based on the FBI behavioural analysis unit and they profile serial killers. You should watch some of the episodes sometime, its brilliant.


A bit like Lie to Me and The Mentalist then I guess? What channel's it on? Sounds good.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> ....and i didnt realise your beardie was expecting?! Thats so exciting!
> 
> Oh and Mac's suck. I hate them lol.


She's not, will be when I get back from hols though.

You take that back! :whip::lol2:


----------



## Rauri

Tiger Lily said:


> Hehe :lol2:
> 
> What are you guys up to tonight?
> 
> Im just about to watch the latest episode of Criminal Minds :flrt:


working on the rockwall build for my spare tank and maybe watching some discovery if theres anything cool on...if not comedy central :lol2:


----------



## MattThing

Rauri said:


> working on the rockwall build for my spare tank and maybe watching some discovery if theres anything cool on...if not comedy central :lol2:


Most of my TV life revolves around those channels lol.


----------



## Tiger Lily

Its usually on Living TV. Your best watching them online sometime. Theres 5 series though, all equally good.

Where are you going on holiday? Fingers crossed they get it on! Id be too scared to breed (reptiles that is) incase i couldnt sell the babies.

I only dislike Macs because i could never figure out how to use them haha. I do like how they are small though. I kinda regret not going for something smaller.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Its usually on Living TV. Your best watching them online sometime. Theres 5 series though, all equally good.
> 
> Where are you going on holiday? Fingers crossed they get it on! Id be too scared to breed (reptiles that is) incase i couldnt sell the babies.
> 
> I only dislike Macs because i could never figure out how to use them haha. I do like how they are small though. I kinda regret not going for something smaller.


They take a little getting used to admittedly but once you do, it feels like second nature.

Might see if I can get hold of them, would be good to kill a few hours!

I'm off to Spain to see the father as they live over there, starting to get nervous though, I hate flying! Yeah I'm a wuss when it comes to that.


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> They take a little getting used to admittedly but once you do, it feels like second nature.
> 
> Might see if I can get hold of them, would be good to kill a few hours!
> 
> I'm off to Spain to see the father as they live over there, starting to get nervous though, I hate flying! Yeah I'm a wuss when it comes to that.


Yeah maybe i will use my friends mac when i visit her in the summer.

Ahhh my parents just got back from Spain. I cant wait for a holiday!

You should definitely get some episodes downloaded. If you have an iphone you could upload them and watch them on your flight to keep your mind off things.

I use to dislike flying but since my travels to America its like getting on a bus now, i find it really boring and actually enjoy it when theres turbulants haha.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Yeah maybe i will use my friends mac when i visit her in the summer.
> 
> Ahhh my parents just got back from Spain. I cant wait for a holiday!
> 
> You should definitely get some episodes downloaded. If you have an iphone you could upload them and watch them on your flight to keep your mind off things.
> 
> I use to dislike flying but since my travels to America its like getting on a bus now, i find it really boring and actually enjoy it when theres turbulants haha.


Good thinking! Thing is, just like everything else, I work stuff up in my head loads, really mess myself over, putting politely and ultimately it's not all that bad. Going there will be hell, coming back will be fine.


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Good thinking! Thing is, just like everything else, I work stuff up in my head loads, really mess myself over, putting politely and ultimately it's not all that bad. Going there will be hell, coming back will be fine.


Hahaha. Im sure you will be fine, atleast it is a short flight too.

Where abouts in Spain are you going? My parents just got back from puerto pollensa, they loved it.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Hahaha. Im sure you will be fine, atleast it is a short flight too.
> 
> Where abouts in Spain are you going? My parents just got back from puerto pollensa, they loved it.


Ah cool, they live on the south coast of spain, Alicante way. Nice place, if I had my way I'd move away from this country too!


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Ah cool, they live on the south coast of spain, Alicante way. Nice place, if I had my way I'd move away from this country too!


Whats stopping you?

Im 99% sure im going to move. Thats why im hesitate to add to my reptile collection. I can imagine it being one big pain in the arse trying to get reptiles flown over.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Whats stopping you?
> 
> Im 99% sure im going to move. Thats why im hesitate to add to my reptile collection. I cant imagine it being one big pain in the arse trying to get reptiles flown over.


I don't have what's needed to get into the places I want to go, at least I don't think anyway, no where in europe is appealling either I don't think. I could change that though I suppose.

You going over with friends or on your tod?


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> I don't have what's needed to get into the places I want to go, at least I don't think anyway, no where in europe is appealling either I don't think. I could change that though I suppose.
> 
> You going over with friends or on your tod?


 
What do you mean "into the places i want to go"?

Only problem with Europe is the language barriers. Id move to Budapest if Hungarian wasnt so damn difficult.

Im going over on my own


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> What do you mean "into the places i want to go"?
> 
> Only problem with Europe is the language barriers. Id move to Budapest if Hungarian wasnt so damn difficult.
> 
> Im going over on my own


The States namely, even considered Austrailia, but they're too difficult to get into unless you're a doctor or something. Not much need for IT workers unless you're some sort of software engineer by the looks of it.

Props for going on your own, sounds like you have a plan!


----------



## Tiger Lily

I suppose you just have to take a chance and go. I find that everything always falls into place. At the end of the day, even if it doesnt work out and you cant get the type of job you want, you just book a flight home and atleast then you say you gave it a go.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> I suppose you just have to take a chance and go. I find that everything always falls into place. At the end of the day, even if it doesnt work out and you cant get the type of job you want, you just book a flight home and atleast then you say you gave it a go.


Couldn't agree more! I'm off for the night, farewell!


----------



## Tiger Lily

Goodnight!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

and so there was 2


----------



## simooshy

MattThing said:


> Ah cool, they live on the south coast of spain, Alicante way. Nice place, if I had my way I'd move away from this country too!


Wow, my aunt lives right by there!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

my must i insist on buying Ts and now in particular true spids :bash::2wallbang:
thay are awsome though


----------



## simooshy

:blush: I don't know what you're talking about... 

Anyway, I'm hoping to see if my geckos are mite-free tomorrow.... hope so...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i just bought 2 of these 









and mybe some of these 









as well as the 4 Ts i have coming this week

im an addict:blush:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i just bought 2 of these
> image
> 
> and mybe some of these
> image
> 
> as well as the 4 Ts i have coming this week
> 
> im an addict:blush:


:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :gasp:


ur gasping in their awsomeness :whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

:gasp: You have problems...
The bottom picture looks like they're crabs not spiders! 
Nice though...


----------



## Tiger Lily

They are scary!

Why did you have topost those at night just before im about to go to sleep!

Urgh.

Night all.


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ur gasping in their awsomeness :whistling2:


No!!!!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :gasp: You have problems...
> The bottom picture looks like they're crabs not spiders!
> Nice though...


 they are chilean red devil harvestmen
they eat veg lol


lilly tiger you love them really


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> No!!!!!


yes you are 
everyone loves spiders 
right :whistling2:


i dont understand why folk h8 them people will happily use or handle crix and locust the only real difference is the number of legs


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yes you are
> everyone loves spiders
> right :whistling2:
> 
> 
> i dont understand why folk h8 them people will happily use or handle crix and locust the only real difference is the number of legs


I hate crix though....
(but I like T's):flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I hate crix though....
> (but I like T's):flrt:


yeah 

the natural progression though is from Ts up to spiders


----------



## simooshy

How are spiders different?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> How are spiders different?


they look differetn and some of them can kill you
they have a bigger legspan and smaller body and this seems to scare people 
but they are pretty similar to Ts but theres more veriaty

next time you find a house spider pot him and feed him and watch it grow bigger.

what i do is shove them in my dark warm cupboard and some of them web and stay in there


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> they look differetn and some of them can kill you
> they have a bigger legspan and smaller body and this seems to scare people
> but they are pretty similar to Ts but theres more veriaty
> 
> next time you find a house spider pot him and feed him and watch it grow bigger.
> 
> what i do is shove them in my dark warm cupboard and some of them web and stay in there


:lol2: Bargain basement pets!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :lol2: Bargain basement pets!


lol 
but i usually tub the spiders i find in cricket tubs or boxxes as you never know what they are and could be something good


----------



## simooshy

I've never had a spider, just those grub things...

Plus I don't fancy a spider that has the ability to kill....

But thats just me :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I've never had a spider, just those grub things...
> 
> Plus I don't fancy a spider that has the ability to kill....
> 
> But thats just me :blush:


same a;lthough some of my spiders will cause slight effects if bitten
plus i have 3 pokies which have slightly potent venom 

but nothing deadly just very painful:lol2:


if you ever want a T im sure i have something in my collection that could take your fancy


----------



## simooshy

It's the OH you have to convince, not me! How venomous are orbweavers? I think we had one in the garden a while back?
Oops, almost forgot to take my happy pills... that wouldn't have been pretty:crazy:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> It's the OH you have to convince, not me! How venomous are orbweavers? I think we had one in the garden a while back?
> Oops, almost forgot to take my happy pills... that wouldn't have been pretty:crazy:


orb weavers are fine most if not all native spiders are fine 


some people are pooing themselves due to the increase in false widow spiders but they dont realise the false is there for a reason lol


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> orb weavers are fine most if not all native spiders are fine
> 
> 
> some people are pooing themselves due to the increase in false widow spiders but they dont realise the false is there for a reason lol


Like the person who got bitten by a hamster, had anaphylactic shock and died, things can always harm someone...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Like the person who got bitten by a hamster, had anaphylactic shock and died, things can always harm someone...:Na_Na_Na_Na:



true but a false widow bite aint gonna kill you 

unless it was genetically enlarged to the size of godzille then it could probs tear you apart


----------



## Ninjaaa23

aaaaaaa i feel so clean today 
i changed my socks which i have been wearing for a good week now and feel very clean and so happy 
socks its amazing what they can do


----------



## simooshy

What a way to go.... crushed by a spider the size of a house. That has to be THE way!


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> aaaaaaa i feel so clean today
> i changed my socks which i have been wearing for a good week now and feel very clean and so happy
> socks its amazing what they can do


----------



## Ninjaaa23

you should get your Oh on here then i could convince him to let you keep a T 
i can be very persuasive even with men:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


>


i play the student card:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you should get your Oh on here then i could convince him to let you keep a T
> i can be very persuasive even with men:whistling2:


:gasp: I've never been further north than London though, except when I was a baby...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :gasp: I've never been further north than London though, except when I was a baby...


what 
what has that got to do with anything lol


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what
> what has that got to do with anything lol


It's an excuse to keep my husband away from you :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> It's an excuse to keep my husband away from you :lol2:


get him onto the thread not down to my cave lol
1 sentance and i could get him hooked onto Ts


----------



## simooshy

I doubt that, the most favourable he has been so far was to say that one of them was "okay". Besides I want a lot of other things too, not just T's!
I have problems...:blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I doubt that, the most favourable he has been so far was to say that one of them was "okay". Besides I want a lot of other things too, not just T's!
> I have problems...:blush:


you have problems i sleep beside an ever growing collection of spiders and Ts


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you have problems i sleep beside an ever growing collection of spiders and Ts


That's okay as long as they stay in their tubs.....






Oh wait, they don't do they? :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> That's okay as long as they stay in their tubs.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, they don't do they? :lol2:


well some dont lol


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well some dont lol


Yeah, I remember you saying to someone you'd never had an escape, was it that night one got out?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah, I remember you saying to someone you'd never had an escape, was it that night one got out?


yep lol jynxd myself but i found it the next day
i have also lost my cobalt blue that was about 5 days ago and still havent seen it
and also lost a few spider slings as well


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep lol jynxd myself but i found it the next day
> i have also lost my cobalt blue that was about 5 days ago and still havent seen it
> and also lost a few spider slings as well


Oh dear...
Anyhoo, happy pills kicking in now, so I'm none too cranky...:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

and im doing good as well
my sanity is still with me for the most part


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> and im doing good as well
> my sanity is still with me for the most part


My sanity left me at 14 :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> My sanity left me at 14 :whistling2:


mine just wonders off sometimes usually comes back though 
i have it well trained


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> mine just wonders off sometimes usually comes back though
> i have it well trained


:lol2: Wish my life was that easy, sanity, student life, eight legs, ninja girlfriend, you've got it all!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :lol2: Wish my life was that easy, sanity, student life, eight legs, ninja girlfriend, you've got it all!


i even got an awsome dog who thinks he is human uses pillows and duvet when sleeping lol


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i even got an awsome dog who thinks he is human uses pillows and duvet when sleeping lol


And a horse with wings and crayons!

I have orchids! I'm still cool! :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> And a horse with wings and crayons!
> 
> I have orchids! I'm still cool! :blush:


yes the orchids save s your status as being cool:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Phew. : victory:

Oh yeah, I shall PM you my email, and take a peek at your game tomorrow:flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i have even got someone on here dressing up as a ninja for me 
so that should be fun 
she said she would be prettier than the ninja in my sig so we shall see


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Phew. : victory:
> 
> Oh yeah, I shall PM you my email, and take a peek at your game tomorrow:flrt:


good stuff


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i have even got someone on here dressing up as a ninja for me
> so that should be fun
> she said she would be prettier than the ninja in my sig so we shall see


Hmmm, I thought that ninja was Eva Mendes? Who is better? It's not your REAL girlfriend is it?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Hmmm, I thought that ninja was Eva Mendes? Who is better? It's not your REAL girlfriend is it?


no its some random person from the lizard section (she said she needed few days though but its only for my eyes)
the ninja in the sig may be eva but ninjas dont reveile identity so hard to say


----------



## simooshy

:blush: So a random person is going to send you a picture of them dressed as a ninja?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :blush: So a random person is going to send you a picture of them dressed as a ninja?


that pretty much sums it up yes 

i think all you ladies on rfuk should DO THE SAME


----------



## simooshy

How I would look:









Like that, don't you ninj? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i prefer my women with noses and mouths


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i prefer my women with noses and mouths


If you look at it a little different then it has a nose but no eyes...
Anyway, off to bed... night night...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> If you look at it a little different then it has a nose but no eyes...
> Anyway, off to bed... night night...


nighty night:welcome:


----------



## Rauri

blimey the last few pages were a :lol2:


juat watched solomon kane,twas very good...really enjoyed it :no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

heloooooooooo


----------



## Tiger Lily

MORNING CAMPERS!

:jump:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> MORNING CAMPERS!
> 
> :jump:


im an hour l8 but morning


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im an hour l8 but morning


 
Oh i saw what you wrote about not changing your socks.

Thats vile.


----------



## MattThing

Afternoon.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Afternoon.


evening


----------



## Tiger Lily

Mmmm Mexican food for lunch.

I put on 0.6lbs probably due to that fat chinese yesterday.

Totally worth it.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i agree totally worth it 

my new juvie avic is so perty:flrt:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Oooo thats cool. Post pics

Im just watching some Greys Anatomy.

My day is pretty boring so far :-(


----------



## sazzle

afternoon 

i've had an eventful day of 200 mile round trip and 3 hours in prison for a memorial service, we were sitting in the visiting area... for all i knew i could've been sat in the exact same seat as a murderer :gasp: (the prison i went to is where all the male murderers, rapists etc go) very high security though and could hear the dogs whilst we were outside singing hymns so i felt pretty sure no one was going to try and kill me :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Oooo thats cool. Post pics
> 
> Im just watching some Greys Anatomy.
> 
> My day is pretty boring so far :-(


well here you go

















best pics i could get you cant make out its ickle pink toes

avics are the cuty pies of the T world


just ordered another 4 i clearly have an addiction:blush:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well here you go
> image
> image
> 
> best pics i could get you cant make out its ickle pink toes
> 
> avics are the cuty pies of the T world
> 
> 
> just ordered another 4 i clearly have an addiction:blush:


I cant say i find them appealing. I suppose the little pink toes are kinda cute haha.

Im trying to find information on immigration but havent got a clue where to start.


----------



## MattThing

Only 90 minutes 'til home time! Might attempt playing the guitar again tonight if I can conjure up the energy.


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Only 90 minutes 'til home time! Might attempt playing the guitar again tonight if I can conjure up the energy.


I always wish i had learnt the piano.


----------



## Tiger Lily

Arghhhh. Why is my tummy so itchy!?!


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Arghhhh. Why is my tummy so itchy!?!


Scribbleing?


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Scribbleing?


Hahahaha, that would be a good explanation if i had actually done it.

Maybe im diseased!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Hahahaha, that would be a good explanation if i had actually done it.
> 
> Maybe im diseased!


plague


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> plague


Maybeeeee :hmm:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

mother do you think they will break my balls


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> mother do you think they will break my balls


This get's the bunny:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> This get's the bunny:
> 
> image
> image


im watching pink flloyd the wall


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im watching pink flloyd the wall


Any good?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Any good?


well its pink floyd so amazing 
you should give it a download


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well its pink floyd so amazing
> you should give it a download


I'll probably stick with the Korn cover. :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> I'll probably stick with the Korn cover. :gasp:


tut tut 
pink floyd are legends


----------



## Tiger Lily

Hmmmm what to do!

Darwin was glass dancing again so i got him out and he's fallen asleep on me  bless him.


----------



## MattThing

Guess he just wanted a cuddle then!


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Guess he just wanted a cuddle then!


I guess so!

I hate how im having to stop his live food for a couple days in the hope of him getting his appetite back. I feel like a mother neglecting her child :sad:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> I guess so!
> 
> I hate how im having to stop his live food for a couple days in the hope of him getting his appetite back. I feel like a mother neglecting her child :sad:


i did the same with larry and he gladly ate crickets after a day lol


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i did the same with larry and he gladly ate crickets after a day lol


Im hoping that will be the case with Darwin. I put 6 in his viv yesterday and he didnt touch them. So he hasnt had any today except some veggies and ill try him with some crickets tomorrow at 4pm when i get in from work. Hopefully he will be hungry by then.

Do either of you have weights of your beardies at 5-6 months old?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

nope i dont have scales 
mione is now 8 months


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> nope i dont have scales
> mione is now 8 months


Okay nevermind. Matt, if you have your beardies weight @ 5-6 months let me know!

Im off to watch some tv. Might be back later.

Ciao!


----------



## simooshy

Ninj, I can't work out how to play that game you sent...:blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

can you get the game started or is that were the problem lays


----------



## simooshy

It just opens a unity forum...


----------



## SteveCourty

Hello hows everyone this evening? Ive brought some more of those not so silent silent crickets :devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> It just opens a unity forum...


will send again give me a minute


----------



## simooshy

SteveCourty said:


> Hello hows everyone this evening? Ive brought some more of those not so silent silent crickets :devil:


Yeah I'm lucky my silent crix ARE silent as they're so small...
Oh and I'm depressed LOL.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Hello hows everyone this evening? Ive brought some more of those not so silent silent crickets :devil:


happya s can be 
gopt 4 more Ts today 
and 2 spids comiing tomorrow
and 4 more Ts on thursday
so happy days


----------



## SteveCourty

simooshy said:


> Yeah I'm lucky my silent crix ARE silent as they're so small...
> Oh and I'm depressed LOL.


I have all sizes :censor:

Whats up?


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> happya s can be
> gopt 4 more Ts today
> and 2 spids comiing tomorrow
> and 4 more Ts on thursday
> so happy days


Spiderman aint got :censor: on you


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ok i sent you 2 files 
try both of them just open them with your web brpowser


----------



## simooshy

SteveCourty said:


> I have all sizes :censor:
> 
> Whats up?


No, I just have depression, so I'm a miserable grump half the time! I shall avoid buying any big lizards, then I need no big crix! :no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Spiderman aint got :censor: on you


brings me up to a total of 24 Ts and spids:blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i have noticed that when i buy crickets online(silents) from good online dhops they are exactly that silent.

but when i get them from the pet shop they arent there asre always a few chirpers


----------



## simooshy

I got a much bigger file that time, but I still can't work out how to open it :blush:
Can you talk me through it?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

there should be a .html file right click it then click open with then choose your web browser whatever it is firefox internet explorer then the game should pop up on yiour browser


----------



## simooshy

What's it called?


----------



## simooshy

Ha ha! Victory! :no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

the file is called final version 
but both filles are anmed the same so just try both of them


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Ha ha! Victory! :no1:


yeah:lol2:


----------



## simooshy

The game got easier once I noticed the text on the right :blush:
Before that I was randomly moving people! Fun though! :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> The game got easier once I noticed the text on the right :blush:
> Before that I was randomly moving people! Fun though! :lol2:


you should have read the tutorial silly:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Tutorial? Tutorials are like manuals, you only remember by doing, not reading!
P.S. Were the piccys done in paint?
P.P.S. Loving "the entertainer" soundtrack...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

paint pstttttt

the artist done them in photo shop and illistrator


----------



## simooshy

:whistling2: Should've asked me to do it...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :whistling2: Should've asked me to do it...


it had to be the team artist


----------



## simooshy

I need to get a good piccy so I can try and draw my lizards.
Here's a spotted woodpecker I drew when I was bored...
(didn't scan great, LOL)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I need to get a good piccy so I can try and draw my lizards.
> Here's a spotted woodpecker I drew when I was bored...
> (didn't scan great, LOL)
> image


thaTS pretty good not as good as my horse though


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> thaTS pretty good not as good as my horse though


Nothing could beat that, millionaires will be trampling each other just to buy a print! :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Nothing could beat that, millionaires will be trampling each other just to buy a print! :lol2:


and i shall decline

im annoyed i still aint got my mournings yet


----------



## simooshy

At least you have your T's to console you...
I'm still waiting for a reflector my dad ordered about 3 weeks ago. Sigh.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> At least you have your T's to console you...
> I'm still waiting for a reflector my dad ordered about 3 weeks ago. Sigh.


im still w8ing for my spid enclosures there at the royal mail depo but i cant be arsed going to get them


----------



## simooshy

I can see the local depot from my window :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I can see the local depot from my window :Na_Na_Na_Na:


mines a 15-20 minute walk away 
i may go down tomorrow actually


----------



## simooshy

Are the enclosures heavy?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Are the enclosures heavy?


no they are only 8 inches by 4 and are perspex and thers only 2 of them so no worries.
will be used fior my new avic and my new arrival on thursday


----------



## simooshy

LOL better rush down there then... they might not like you walking in with a big ol' spider on your shoulder!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> LOL better rush down there then... they might not like you walking in with a big ol' spider on your shoulder!


lol i dont think i would even hold my new arrival as they are a bit crazy


----------



## simooshy

Did someone mention a crazy spider?









I imagine Steve must still be playing your game...


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Did someone mention a crazy spider?
> image
> 
> I imagine Steve must still be playing your game...


i havent emailed it to him lol
he must not want a shot


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i havent emailed it to him lol
> he must not want a shot


He doesn't know what he's missing!
Mmm, I had the breakfast of champions, biscuits and milk!:no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> He doesn't know what he's missing!
> Mmm, I had the breakfast of champions, biscuits and milk!:no1:


i didnt have breakfast or lunch today


----------



## simooshy

Arrr...:grouphug: But being a student I assume you will stay up until about 4am and eat plenty of snacks?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Arrr...:grouphug: But being a student I assume you will stay up until about 4am and eat plenty of snacks?


not tonight though 
habve to get up early to catch the postman to get my spids 
i may have a packet of crisps 
hold on i think i have a nuttela in my pocket yeah i do its melted but who cares


----------



## simooshy

Nuttela in your pocket? :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Nuttela in your pocket? :gasp:


yes the little tubs you get


----------



## simooshy

:eek4: I hope you are not going to eat that as it is!

(better than eating it on the crisps though)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :eek4: I hope you are not going to eat that as it is!
> 
> (better than eating it on the crisps though)


just ate it man it was good time for some crisps me thinks


----------



## simooshy

*shakes head at student nature*

Think I shall go get a cuppa. Back in 5






(minutes!)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> *shakes head at student nature*
> 
> Think I shall go get a cuppa. Back in 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (minutes!)


im off to watch a bit of telly anyways


----------



## simooshy

OK, bye byes!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg

stop buying spiders you bloomin spaz:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::devil:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> 
> stop buying spiders you bloomin spaz:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::devil:


Are you talking to yourself?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Are you talking to yourself?


yep i really do need help 
2 spids coming tomorrow
followed by 4 Ts
followed by 2 Ts and 3 spids 
on top of the 16 i already have


----------



## simooshy

I think I can just about remember you with none... 3 weeks ago wasn't it? :lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Troll activity has been quiet lately... :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I think I can just about remember you with none... 3 weeks ago wasn't it? :lol2:


only started the hobby this year as well:lol2:
i blame Tss as they just got some fab Ts in 

and virginia cheeseman as she got good true spids in


----------



## simooshy

Yeah, it's only because I've run out of cash that I haven't got a flat bursting at the seams!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah, it's only because I've run out of cash that I haven't got a flat bursting at the seams!


need to start being careful with my cash as well otherwise i will have to work opver the summer and i cant be arsed with that

there is no better opportunity to get a spider as tss has a.versicolour slings in and they dont come round very often


----------



## simooshy

TSS? I search for it and all I get is toxic shock syndrome :lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Oh, The T Store... I got it...


----------



## simooshy

Wow, thats amazing!:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

tss=the spider shop 
versicolours are one of the most beautiful docile Ts you can come across


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> *tss=the spider shop *
> versicolours are one of the most beautiful docile Ts you can come across


Oops :blush:

Still, nice one, that. I guess it must have something difficult attached? Care? Cost?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Oops :blush:
> 
> Still, nice one, that. I guess it must have something difficult attached? Care? Cost?


not really all avics are kept the same as adult or sub adult they are a bit expensive around £50 - £60 but £8 for a sling is a better choice just have to w8 a while for it to grow but its sling colours are much better


----------



## simooshy

Nice. I shall have to bide my time like all good ninjas...
I'm just enthralled by last nights trolling over on the snake forum...


----------



## simooshy

Night all!


----------



## Fatherted

Wait till you get to over 400 (not including s/lings).....then you start asking yourself.......why is it taking me 2 days to feed all these spiders ??


----------



## Tiger Lily

Morning all!

Dont you just love waking up at 5am to trek to work in the cold? I know i do!

Im hoping today will be nice and busy so time goes quickly.

Only 10 weeks and 5 days until i go on holiday :mf_dribble:

Hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Fatherted said:


> Wait till you get to over 400 (not including s/lings).....then you start asking yourself.......why is it taking me 2 days to feed all these spiders ??


thats me stopping lol
although i did see some nice true spids on predator or prey:devil:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Happy Nurses Day Everyone : victory:

Today in work i managed to escape the ward for 30 min and they had set up a spa for the nurses. I treated myself to a facial, head/neck massage and manicure!


----------



## MattThing

Afternoon!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Afternoon!


evening 
man its hard work doing the rounds on the spids


----------



## JustJordan

I just back from a nightmare of an exam lol I think i did ok tho and i remembered a few scientfic names lol
2 down and only 6 more to go :whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

JustJordan said:


> I just back from a nightmare of an exam lol I think i did ok tho and i remembered a few scientfic names lol
> 2 down and only 6 more to go :whip:


lol
i only had 1 exam and it was plain sailing 
so thats me finished for the year:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJordan

Ninjaaa23 said:


> lol
> i only had 1 exam and it was plain sailing
> so thats me finished for the year:Na_Na_Na_Na:


OMG that soooo not fair!! Grrr Uni hurts lol


----------



## Rauri

this is turning into the week from hell,dad taken into hosp in an ambulance yesterday and today one of my mates dies of a heart attack :gasp: think i may need a beverage of the alkyholic variety


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> this is turning into the week from hell,dad taken into hosp in an ambulance yesterday and today one of my mates dies of a heart attack :gasp: think i may need a beverage of the alkyholic variety


:gasp:sorry to hear that m8
booze keep drinking till you cant see


----------



## Rauri

cheers ninj,total shocker about my mate,was only on the phone to him sunday to arrange this summers fishing meet,was the anniversary of his sons death yesterday (i met him thru fundraising for the rnli coz his son drowned...i arranged a tri-nations meet up here last summer to help with his fundraising and we were sorting out another for this year)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> cheers ninj,total shocker about my mate,was only on the phone to him sunday to arrange this summers fishing meet,was the anniversary of his sons death yesterday (i met him thru fundraising for the rnli coz his son drowned...i arranged a tri-nations meet up here last summer to help with his fundraising and we were sorting out another for this year)



hope your dad does alright though:grouphug:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Im so sorry to hear that Rauri :sad:

Thats great you do a fundraiser and im sure your friend would want you to continue as you had planned.

I hope your dad is ok too. 

Not a very good week for you is it?

*Bigs Hugs*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Im so sorry to hear that Rauri :sad:
> 
> Thats great you do a fundraiser and im sure your friend would want you to continue as you had planned.
> 
> I hope your dad is ok too.
> 
> Not a very good week for you is it?
> 
> *Bigs Hugs*


so i presume you enjoyed yiour day with all the treatment you got


----------



## Tiger Lily

Oh yes. It was a very nice suprise, even if i did only experience 30 minutes of it haha.


----------



## Tiger Lily

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## MattThing

Dunno, I've just eaten, how's tricks?


----------



## JustJordan

MattThing said:


> Dunno, I've just eaten, how's tricks?


Revising like mad! I hate Planetry Sciences Module lol


----------



## MattThing

JustJordan said:


> Revising like mad! I hate Planetry Sciences Module lol


Sounds irritating and I don't even know what it means! :lol2:
Good luck though.


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Dunno, I've just eaten, how's tricks?


Fabulous thanks :2thumb:

Im just watching Junior Apprentice thing on BBC.

Quite amusing!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

mwahahahahaahahhahahahahaha

piccys tomorrow to see robin hood and nightmare on elm srteet


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Fabulous thanks :2thumb:
> 
> Im just watching Junior Apprentice thing on BBC.
> 
> Quite amusing!


Does Alan Sugar make them cry or am I getting the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## JustJordan

MattThing said:


> Sounds irritating and I don't even know what it means! :lol2:
> Good luck though.


Its a module im doing in Uni for my Marine Geosciences degree. 
Basically about the formation of earth and ther planets, how it works inside and out lol
VERY ANNOYING! Why the hell must i learn the weights and compositions of all the plannets? I cant even remember the order using that rhyme we learned in school lol

On the other hand my Marine Ecosystems exam today and Physical Processes yesterday went well


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> mwahahahahaahahhahahahahaha
> 
> piccys tomorrow to see robin hood and *nightmare on elm srteet*


Remember, you can't get your money back, you have been warned. :whistling2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Does Alan Sugar make them cry or am I getting the wrong end of the stick?


He hasnt yet but its only 17 minutes in.

Why are teenagers so spotty these days? I was never spotty and greasy. 

Hmmph.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Remember, you can't get your money back, you have been warned. :whistling2:


looks pee 
but my mates want to see it soooooooooo


----------



## JustJordan

Tiger Lily said:


> He hasnt yet but its only 17 minutes in.
> 
> Why are teenagers so spotty these days? I was never spotty and greasy.
> 
> Hmmph.


Dont diss! I have severe acney (sp?) from 8 years old to 18! I still get it now but the pill keeps it away. My poor mothe is 50 and still has it :devil: cruel


----------



## MattThing

JustJordan said:


> Its a module im doing in Uni for my Marine Geosciences degree.
> Basically about the formation of earth and ther planets, how it works inside and out lol
> VERY ANNOYING! Why the hell must i learn the weights and compositions of all the plannets? I cant even remember the order using that rhyme we learned in school lol
> 
> On the other hand my Marine Ecosystems exam today and Physical Processes yesterday went well


Sounds epic but very confusing, but then again so does chinese.



Tiger Lily said:


> He hasnt yet but its only 17 minutes in.
> 
> Why are teenagers so spotty these days? I was never spotty and greasy.
> 
> Hmmph.


I'm pushing 27 and still have breakouts every now and again, I'm not dirty mind you lol, just the type of skin. Does my nut!



Ninjaaa23 said:


> looks pee
> but my mates want to see it soooooooooo


Ask him for a refund then when you see it sucks. :lol2:


----------



## JustJordan

MattThing said:


> Sounds epic but very confusing, but then again so does chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pushing 27 and still have breakouts every now and again, I'm not dirty mind you lol, just the type of skin. Does my nut!
> 
> 
> Ask him for a refund then when you see it sucks. :lol2:


*Marine Geo... Chinese...Its pretty much the same lol*
*You saying im dirty by anychance?*


----------



## Tiger Lily

JustJordan said:


> Dont diss! I have severe acney (sp?) from 8 years old to 18! I still get it now but the pill keeps it away. My poor mothe is 50 and still has it :devil: cruel


That aint dissing lol. Merely a question. It seems alot more prevalent now that it was when i was younger.


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> I'm pushing 27 and still have breakouts every now and again, I'm not dirty mind you lol, just the type of skin. Does my nut!


Aww thats unfortunate. Atleast its less frequent than it use to be.


----------



## MattThing

JustJordan said:


> *Marine Geo... Chinese...Its pretty much the same lol*
> *You saying im dirty by anychance?*


Me? How did you come to that conclusion? :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

JustJordan said:


> *You saying im dirty by anychance?*


i bet u are:whistling2:


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i bet u are:whistling2:


Lol, ever the opportunist I see.


----------



## JustJordan

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i bet u are:whistling2:


tut tut


----------



## MattThing

I should really get to work on a website but I can't find the motivation.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i really need a bath 
i stink


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i really need a bath
> i stink


Nice, just put it down to your personality.


----------



## MattThing

So I'm trying to find a new profile pic for facebook and all the ones I have either make me look like a gormless fool, make me look like I have a glass eye (I don't, I'm drunk), or looking at my colleague's breasts.

What to do, what to do.


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> So I'm trying to find a new profile pic for facebook and all the ones I have either make me look like a gormless fool, make me look like I have a glass eye (I don't, I'm drunk), or looking at my colleague's breasts.
> 
> What to do, what to do.


Here are some solutions.

1) Dont look so gormless
2) Dont get so drunk
3) Dont be a perve


hahaha.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Here are some solutions.
> 
> 1) Dont look so gormless
> 2) Dont get so drunk
> 3) Dont be a perve
> 
> 
> hahaha.


Lol, to the point Kate, I like it.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> So I'm trying to find a new profile pic for facebook and all the ones I have either make me look like a gormless fool, make me look like I have a glass eye (I don't, I'm drunk), or looking at my colleague's breasts.
> 
> What to do, what to do.


the breasts 1 
more people will add you


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> the breasts 1
> more people will add you


I'd like to point out I'm not, it just looks like it. :devil:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Haha. Im sure your not any of those things but im just going off what you said.

Has anyone ever developed a really unhealthy obsession?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> I'd like to point out I'm not, it just looks like it. :devil:


why not you saying their not nice


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Haha. Im sure your not any of those things but im just going off what you said.
> 
> Has anyone ever developed a really unhealthy obsession?


yep and you should know by now what it is


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Haha. Im sure your not any of those things but im just going off what you said.
> 
> Has anyone ever developed a really unhealthy obsession?


Yes, you?



Ninjaaa23 said:


> why not you saying their not nice


I'm not answering that. :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Just brought 3 reduced pukka pies...... result


----------



## MattThing

SteveCourty said:


> Just brought 3 reduced pukka pies...... result


Win!

Why the reduction though? :gasp:


----------



## SteveCourty

Tiger Lily said:


> Haha. Im sure your not any of those things but im just going off what you said.
> 
> Has anyone ever developed a really unhealthy obsession?


Ive always got an unhealthy obsession with something


----------



## Tiger Lily

I dont mean unhealthy obsession in the sense of buying to many reptiles, or an unhealthy obsession with computer games, or anything of that sort, i mean obsessions that are unhealthy, as in medically damaging, illogical, etc.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Just brought 3 reduced pukka pies...... result


nice 
turns out my local tescos only buys them in occasionaly


----------



## SteveCourty

MattThing said:


> Win!
> 
> Why the reduction though? :gasp:


I guess they realuse there not as good as fray bentos so had to reduce them


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> I dont mean unhealthy obsession in the sense of buying to many reptiles, or an unhealthy obsession with computer games, or anything of that sort, i mean obsessions that are unhealthy, as in medically damaging, illogical, etc.


well yes i buy spiders whichh can severely hurt me


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> I dont mean unhealthy obsession in the sense of buying to many reptiles, or an unhealthy obsession with computer games, or anything of that sort, i mean obsessions that are unhealthy, as in medically damaging, illogical, etc.


Medically damaging, no, mentally damaging and illogical, yes.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:no1: so true

frey bentos took over campbells meatballs


SteveCourty said:


> I guess they realuse there not as good as fray bentos so had to reduce them


----------



## MattThing

SteveCourty said:


> I guess they realuse there not as good as fray bentos so had to reduce them


Noooooo, Pukka is better!


----------



## Tiger Lily

Just wondering : victory:

I hate how i get the munchies at night.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Just wondering : victory:
> 
> I hate how i get the munchies at night.


who doesnt lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Noooooo, Pukka is better!


nope wrong


----------



## SteveCourty

Sorry for my shocking english ive just got a new phone its touch screen and i have chunky hands and struggle to press the right buttons!!


----------



## Tiger Lily

True but its not good for my summer figure dammit!


----------



## SteveCourty

MattThing said:


> Noooooo, Pukka is better!


Blasphemy!!!!!


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Just wondering : victory:
> 
> I hate how i get the munchies at night.


I use tea for that.



Ninjaaa23 said:


> nope wrong


No, you're wrong!


----------



## MattThing

SteveCourty said:


> Sorry for my shocking english ive just got a new phone its touch screen and i have chunky hands and struggle to press the right buttons!!


iPhone?


----------



## Tiger Lily

Why are you talking about PIES!?

I dont know anything about pies :eek4:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> iPhone?


wrong again


----------



## SteveCourty

MattThing said:


> iPhone?


No the new sony erection xperia x10


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Why are you talking about PIES!?
> 
> I dont know anything about pies :eek4:


What would you like to talk about?



Ninjaaa23 said:


> wrong again


Touché.



SteveCourty said:


> No the new sony erection xperia x10


Any good?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im off for a much needed bath
never fear though i will be back


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im off for a much needed bath
> never fear though i will be back


No doubt. : victory:


----------



## SteveCourty

Yea really good tonnes of stuff i havent figured out yet


----------



## Tiger Lily

I think im going to go watch The Bill.

I like watching people getting dragged to the floor in a violent manor.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> I think im going to go watch The Bill.
> 
> I like watching people getting dragged to the floor in a voilent manor.


Ooh er, bye for now.


----------



## Tiger Lily

I get bored watching tv on its own these days!! So im back.

Yay i get a sleep in tomorrow as i dont start work til 1.30pm :mf_dribble:

ETA. Darn, everyone has left!


----------



## simooshy

MattThing said:


> iPhone?


Ive got a nokia n900 :Na_Na_Na_Na:

...and a snake wrapped around my wrist who thinks typing is fascinating:lol2:


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> I get bored watching tv on its own these days!! So im back.
> 
> Yay i get a sleep in tomorrow as i dont start work til 1.30pm :mf_dribble:
> 
> ETA. Darn, everyone has left!


Still here!



simooshy said:


> Ive got a nokia n900 :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ...and a snake wrapped around my wrist who thinks typing is fascinating:lol2:


iPhone's rule!


----------



## simooshy

MattThing said:


> Still here!
> 
> 
> 
> *iPhone's rule!*


No way! 
Do you have any of your reps out at the moment?


----------



## MattThing

simooshy said:


> No way!
> Do you have any of your reps out at the moment?


Nah, they're sleeping, Milly's found a corner and Chuck has conked out on his log. :lol2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

iPhone definitely wins over Nokia.

Purely because my ex has the n900 haha.

Very tempted to hop on the rowing machine.


----------



## simooshy

MattThing said:


> Nah, they're sleeping, Milly's found a corner and Chuck has conked out on his log. :lol2:


Thats why I love having nocturnal reps too.

Tiger Lily, you remind me of a woman I met once, she wouldn't buy a particular mag because her ex was once in it! :lol2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

simooshy said:


> Thats why I love having nocturnal reps too.
> 
> Tiger Lily, you remind me of a woman I met once, she wouldn't buy a particular mag because her ex was once in it! :lol2:


:lol2:

It actually came out the wrong way. Im still good friends with my ex, i just hated his phone hahaha. I still speak to him quite often and it all ended very nicely. Nicest break up ive ever had actually.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> iPhone definitely wins over Nokia.
> 
> Purely because my ex has the n900 haha.
> 
> Very tempted to hop on the rowing machine.


iPhone! \m/



Tiger Lily said:


> :lol2:
> 
> It actually came out the wrong way. Im still good friends with my ex, i just hated his phone hahaha. I still speak to him quite often and it all ended very nicely. Nicest break up ive ever had actually.


Wow, not often you hear of that!


----------



## simooshy

Tiger Lily said:


> :lol2:
> 
> It actually came out the wrong way. Im still good friends with my ex, i just hated his phone hahaha. I still speak to him quite often and it all ended very nicely. Nicest break up ive ever had actually.


That's definately the way to do it, no ending up on Judge Judy or Jerry Springer :lol2:


----------



## MattThing

simooshy said:


> That's definately the way to do it, no ending up on Judge Judy or Jerry Springer :lol2:


I watched Jerry Springer last night, it's changed so much. They just bring people on to scrap it out and had a security dude with nothing below the stomach.

It was very much wtf and yet I still watched.


----------



## simooshy

MattThing said:


> I watched Jerry Springer last night, it's changed so much. They just bring people on to scrap it out and had a security dude *with nothing below the stomach*.
> 
> It was very much wtf and yet I still watched.


He had no trousers on? :gasp:


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> They just bring people on to scrap it out and had a security dude with nothing below the stomach.


Sounds like my kinda tv :2thumb:

Yeah it was very mutual and civil, thankfully.


----------



## MattThing

simooshy said:


> He had no trousers on? :gasp:


No, he literally had nothing below his stomach.


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> No, he literally had nothing below his stomach.


Like....a stump?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

yeah im back:welcome:


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Like....a stump?


Exactly, he was standing using his hands. :gasp:

Best pic I could find, sorry lol.












Ninjaaa23 said:


> yeah im back:welcome:


Welcome back.


----------



## simooshy

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

(hi)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im as fresh as a daisy now

oh new ts tomorrow so exciting


----------



## simooshy

Yeah gotta be fresh for your T's, don't want to make a bad first impression!


----------



## Tiger Lily

MattThing said:


> Exactly, he was standing using his hands. :gasp:
> 
> Best pic I could find, sorry lol.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Welcome back.


Ahahaha...ahahaha.

Sorry i shouldnt laugh, its not funny.

Ninja, why have i only just realised i have you on facebook?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Ahahaha...ahahaha.
> 
> Sorry i shouldnt laugh, its not funny.
> 
> Ninja, why have i only just realised i have you on facebook?


because im sneaky


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> because im sneaky


That is true Mr Stewart.


----------



## simooshy

Tiger Lily said:


> That is true Mr Stewart.


But is that really his identity, or is it a cunning ninja ruse? :whistling2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

simooshy said:


> But is that really his identity, or is it a cunning ninja ruse? :whistling2:


Maybe we will never know! 

Anyways guys and girls im off to bed.

Hope you all have a lovely day tomorrow.

Goodnight!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> But is that really his identity, or is it a cunning ninja ruse? :whistling2:


you will never know
the only piece of info i will release is im from glasgow and your worst nightmares mwahahahahahaha


----------



## simooshy

There is no way you really live in Glasgow though, no-one would admit to that :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> There is no way you really live in Glasgow though, no-one would admit to that :lol2:


city centre is a lovely place 
nice architecture

and im being serious here: victory:


----------



## simooshy

Yeah, besides, I admitted I live in Bognor, second only to Eastbourne for old people and boredom! :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah, besides, I admitted I live in Bognor, second only to Eastbourne for old people and boredom! :lol2:


my area is a mix of oldys and semi-oldys
all the kids down my area are all really young 
im all alone

hence why i practically live in the city centre


----------



## simooshy

I live 1 minute from the centre, I can see it from my window. Means I see the clown convention every year though *shudders*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I live 1 minute from the centre, I can see it from my window. Means I see the clown convention every year though *shudders*


i like clowns
especially the scary ones


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i like clowns
> especially the scary ones


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
There is nothing quite so disturbing as:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> There is nothing quite so disturbing as:
> image


hes a friendly chap


----------



## simooshy

*goes to hide in quiet room*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> *goes to hide in quiet room*


----------



## simooshy

Yeah but that's meant to be scary, it's not as bad as people who choose to do it, and think they're funny... that's just disturbing.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

you ever wondered what it would be like to be stranded in china 1765 with a frying pan and a telescope


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you ever wondered what it would be like to be stranded in china 1765 with a frying pan and a telescope


not recently,certainly not in the last week


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> not recently,certainly not in the last week


i think it would be fun


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you ever wondered what it would be like to be stranded in china 1765 with a frying pan and a telescope


I'm sure MacGyver could make a time machine out of that...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

*:gasp:























BOO
*


----------



## simooshy

:roll:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :roll:


:roll:


----------



## simooshy

:yeahright:
Have you noticed how this thread is half-full from just us wittering of an evening?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :yeahright:
> Have you noticed how this thread is half-full from just us wittering of an evening?


yep lol
well its better than me talking to myself lol


----------



## simooshy

Yeah, having an argument with yourself is the best part!
Anyhoo, I'm off.

Oh yeah, my blue gecko was actually blue today! Woooo!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah, having an argument with yourself is the best part!
> Anyhoo, I'm off.
> 
> Oh yeah, my blue gecko was actually blue today! Woooo!


yeah for the blueness

anyways laters:welcome:


----------



## MattThing

Meanwhile, back in the Batcave.

Off to bed, laters everyone!


----------



## Pono

MattThing said:


> Meanwhile, back in the Batcave.
> 
> Off to bed, laters everyone!


na na na na na na na na, na na na na na na na na BATMAN!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

robinnnnnnnnn


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:whip::flrt::blush::censor::notworthy::gasp::devil::2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:welcome:: victory::no1::whistling2::mf_dribble::lol2::bash::whip::flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:neutral::-o:razz::-|


----------



## Ninjaaa23

8):roll2::help::naughty::snake:wned8::jump::grouphug::spam1:


----------



## SteveCourty

MORNNNNNNNNINNNNNNNGGGG

Meant to be my day off but decided to work...... ummm i may regret this later when I could have been sat sipping magners in the pub


----------



## Tiger Lily

Good morning everyone!

I was suppose to be sleeping in til the last possible moment before work but mother kept ringing the ****ing house :censor:

Gah, nevermind. Just went on the rowing machine and now to sort my hair out.

Why is my R key on my laptop being a gimp? ah okay fixed it now.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

wish i had wen to bed lastnight

pics soon though:2thumb:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Darwin still isnt interested in eating. It just seems like he cant be arsed moving. Sometimes in the morning he wont even move over to his basking spot to get some heat. Im totally lost on what to do now.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Darwin still isnt interested in eating. It just seems like he cant be arsed moving. Sometimes in the morning he wont even move over to his basking spot to get some heat. Im totally lost on what to do now.


gfet a feacal done


----------



## simooshy

Bet the postie wouldn't like it if he knew what was in half the envelopes he delivers!
Crickets, weevils, roaches and now poo!:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

robin hood was good

my new Ts are evil :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## simooshy

I'm not a big Russell Crowe fan...
but come to think of it I can't think of any Hollywood actor I like...:blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I'm not a big Russell Crowe fan...
> but come to think of it I can't think of any Hollywood actor I like...:blush:


ME 

im good


----------



## simooshy

:mf_dribble: Are you a hollywood actor then? It must cost a bit keep flying over there to make your films...


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> robin hood was good
> 
> my new Ts are evil :devil::devil::devil:


And A Nightmare on Elm Street?

Afternoon by the way.


----------



## simooshy

MattThing said:


> And *A Nightmare on Elm Street?*
> 
> Afternoon by the way.


Ah, now I know what film ninjaaa was in :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> And A Nightmare on Elm Street?
> 
> Afternoon by the way.


decided to save cash and avoid it


simooshy said:


> Ah, now I know what film ninjaaa was in :lol2:


:lol2: i play the little girl


----------



## SteveCourty

Why change your lifestyle for a film good to see your playing the roles your suited too. 

I have a confession to make.............

















Ive been buying lots of crickets lately


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Why change your lifestyle for a film good to see your playing the roles your suited too.
> 
> I have a confession to make.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been buying lots of crickets lately



iv been buying a fair few spids




still basking in the glory of your agamas?


----------



## SteveCourty

Yes of course its weight day tommorow 

I got a new agamid book yestetday i want so many new species


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Yes of course its weight day tommorow
> 
> I got a new agamid book yestetday i want so many new species


lol
dont we all


----------



## SteveCourty

Agama aculeata
Gonocephalus grandis
Acanthosaura crucigera
Agama atra knobeli
Agama planiceps
Amphibolurus longirostris
Calotes mystaceus
Calotes calotes 
Ctenophorus decresi
Ctenophorus pictus 
Draco lineatus

Shall i go on????????


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Agama aculeata
> Gonocephalus grandis
> Acanthosaura crucigera
> Agama atra knobeli
> Agama planiceps
> Amphibolurus longirostris
> Calotes mystaceus
> Calotes calotes
> Ctenophorus decresi
> Ctenophorus pictus
> Draco lineatus
> 
> Shall i go on????????


no lol

well im not getting any more spids thats me at my limit
so in a few years i shall get a few lizards (agamas)


----------



## SteveCourty

Ill hopefully be breeding a few sp. By then


----------



## simooshy

Saw your piccy in PRK... can I have the agama's autograph? :blush:

I'm listeningto Muse, my brother has music on his computer, unlike me!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Saw your piccy in PRK... can I have the agama's autograph? :blush:
> 
> I'm listeningto Muse, my brother has music on his computer, unlike me!


hysteria?


----------



## simooshy

Gone past that one, but it's the best so far....


----------



## SteveCourty

simooshy said:


> Saw your piccy in PRK... can I have the agama's autograph? :blush:
> 
> I'm listeningto Muse, my brother has music on his computer, unlike me!


Ill try and get a paw print. Thats his second outing in the mag  My name is mentioned as well ill send my autograph youll have to join the long list of people wanting one tho....


----------



## simooshy

:lol2: So your surname is really Court? That's my maiden name...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im retarded i just used the spids new enclosure to prepare mud so now i got a tub jammed full of mud 

arggggg need to scrape it all out


----------



## SteveCourty

simooshy said:


> :lol2: So your surname is really Court? That's my maiden name...


Yes. Its not a common surname, you could be related to me...... Unlucky


----------



## simooshy

:-|Yummmmmmmy!
Sigh, only one more song then I have to go get a bath.


----------



## simooshy

SteveCourty said:


> Yes. Its not a common surname, you could be related to me...... Unlucky


Heh, maybe we both inherited love of reptiles?
Glad not all things are inherited, one of my ancestors was hung for being a crim...


----------



## SteveCourty

simooshy said:


> Heh, maybe we both inherited love of reptiles?
> Glad not all things are inherited, one of my ancestors was hung for being a crim...


Its my mums fault she was a volunteer for the RSPCA so animal love is her fault.

Ok that sounds wrong my love of animals is her fault


----------



## Ninjaaa23

mmmmm egg sandwich


----------



## simooshy

Yeah.... Supermassive Black Hole....


----------



## MattThing

Herro.


----------



## Tiger Lily

Bleeeeeeeh.

I just finished work (9.30pm) and i have to be up again at 5.30am for another shift. Its no wonder i have no life. Bath and then bed for me tonight.

On a good note, im officially the queen of making bachelor super noodles. On a not so good note all i want to do is eat.

Anyways bedtime for me. Night!


----------



## simooshy

I wants more cutesy snakes :flrt:


----------



## SteveCourty

Morning ladies gents and ninja.

I have a day off I got told of for working to much lately apparantly im not allowed to work today as 12 12 hour shifts in a row isnt allowed. WTF not


----------



## krox2008

Tiger Lily said:


> Bleeeeeeeh.
> 
> I just finished work (9.30pm) and i have to be up again at 5.30am for another shift. Its no wonder i have no life. Bath and then bed for me tonight.
> 
> On a good note, im officially the queen of making bachelor super noodles. On a not so good note all i want to do is eat.
> 
> Anyways bedtime for me. Night!


that is nothing i finshed work last night at 11pm i a im back at work at 10am this morning i then finsh at 11pm tonight and im then bk in at 5am 2mro and this is a easy weekend 4 me:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

When I was an apprentice I used to start at 6am until about 6pm home by 6.30 at work again for 7.30-8 as I worked behind the bar then id work until about 1am then home sleep and back up for work again 6am the next day.

That is when you have no life. I also worked every weekend in the bar and at a bookies


----------



## krox2008

SteveCourty said:


> When I was an apprentice I used to start at 6am until about 6pm home by 6.30 at work again for 7.30-8 as I worked behind the bar then id work until about 1am then home sleep and back up for work again 6am the next day.
> 
> That is when you have no life. I also worked every weekend in the bar and at a bookies


year i work about 50h to 60h a week and i work ever weekend and on top of that i normaly work lates in the week so i defo have no life:lol2::lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Im working 60-80 a week now it sucks but noney is good


----------



## krox2008

SteveCourty said:


> Im working 60-80 a week now it sucks but noney is good


year i im have a good week and i have dun 63h this week and i dusunt mater how much i work im still skint:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

krox2008 said:


> year i im have a good week and i have dun 63h this week and i dusunt mater how much i work im still skint:lol2:


 Im going to be the opposite ive been skint all the time lately as I got made redundant and got a :censor: job with :censor: pay. Now im finally back doing what im trained to do and looking at earning almost £1000 this week  Like I said its alot of hours to achieve that though


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Im going to be the opposite ive been skint all the time lately as I got made redundant and got a :censor: job with :censor: pay. Now im finally back doing what im trained to do and looking at earning almost £1000 this week  Like I said its alot of hours to achieve that though


all that cash to splash on me


----------



## SteveCourty

I found your dad


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> I found your dad
> 
> image



my dad is a spider :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

and your sister


----------



## SteveCourty

lol ive just realised thats ninja porn

www.cinesouq.com/movie.php?id=21


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> and your sister


a retard lol

my mums a ninja:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> a retard lol
> 
> my mums a ninja:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I forgot the pic ive edited tho


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> lol ive just realised thats ninja porn
> 
> www.cinesouq.com/movie.php?id=21


call them ninjas









ninja turtles but still ninjas


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> call them ninjas
> image
> 
> ninja turtles but still ninjas


I want some. DO they require a large enclosure or would my attic do with the rest:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> I want some. DO they require a large enclosure or would my attic do with the rest:mf_dribble:


they feed on sausage:whistling2:
and are relatively easy to care for 
they are dinky though so dont require much space


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> they feed on sausage:whistling2:
> and are relatively easy to care for
> they are dinky though so dont require much space


Do you know if exotic pets have them in? Ill take WC it may be intresting


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Do you know if exotic pets have them in? Ill take WC it may be intresting


most are Wc but dont take too ,long to tame down 
but they are cheap
exotic pets should have a shipmant of them soon me thinks


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> most are Wc but dont take too ,long to tame down
> but they are cheap
> exotic pets should have a shipmant of them soon me thinks


Excellent but I dont think I want to tame them down I may enjoy them feisty.

I should put some clothes on its 12 and I still havent got dressed. I do love lazy week days off. Got some taps to fit in an hour. It better be an easy job


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Excellent but I dont think I want to tame them down I may enjoy them feisty.
> 
> I should put some clothes on its 12 and I still havent got dressed. I do love lazy week days off. Got some taps to fit in an hour. It better be an easy job


ahhh lazy weekends when you can just walk around in your pants with an ice cold beer


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ahhh lazy weekends when you can just walk around in your pants with an ice cold beer


My missus is home then tho so its not quite as enjoyable as complete naked day off. Cooking is always interesting tho so tend to stick to stuff like my diet so far today.

Bowl of happy whores
4 x cheese on toast with tommy K


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> My missus is home then tho so its not quite as enjoyable as complete naked day off. Cooking is always interesting tho so tend to stick to stuff like my diet so far today.
> 
> Bowl of happy whores
> 4 x cheese on toast with tommy K


i aint had nothing yet i have only been up for about 45 minutes


----------



## Ninjaaa23

yeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssss
mourning geckos on sunday


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssss
> mourning geckos on sunday


I hate you as I have no planned newbies. Although in a month and a halfs time when I get my wages for this week I may treat myself to a little something


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> I hate you as I have no planned newbies. Although in a month and a halfs time when I get my wages for this week I may treat myself to a little something


lol only £40 for 3 and they will b going straight into a faunarium(as they are dinky)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

offf to play splinter cell:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Darwins not any better so going to do a fecal test i think.

Im a bit confused about this pals thing though. Do i print off the application form, fill it in and send it to them and then they send me a sample pot and then i send it back to them? Or do i find my own sample pot, fill out the form and send it all at once?

They should really state this on their website, or maybe im missing something.


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> Darwins not any better so going to do a fecal test i think.
> 
> Im a bit confused about this pals thing though. Do i print off the application form, fill it in and send it to them and then they send me a sample pot and then i send it back to them? Or do i find my own sample pot, fill out the form and send it all at once?
> 
> They should really state this on their website, or maybe im missing something.


It's not very clear but as I don't have any experience I can't really say.

I'd suggest emailing and asking the question, apparantly they're quite helpful.

Sorry Darwin's not feeling better.


----------



## Tiger Lily

He had 4 crickets today and he had about the same yesterday, but he should be having more than that. It seems all he wants to do is bury in the corner and sleep. Ive got him out at the moment, tucked inside my dressing gown snoozing away haha.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

dont know about the form 
but i do know they send little viasl out to you and you fill them and send them back


did you try roaches or locust on darwin


----------



## Tiger Lily

No not yet. Its not so much his eating thats worrying me its his behaviour as a whole. Im making another trip to the rep shop soon so ill try some locusts.

I wish my parents would stop getting chinese take away. Its not helping me lose weight!


----------



## SteveCourty

Email them with your address they will send a pack out all you do is get 4 of his poops and put in the vial and send back with completed forms


----------



## MattThing

Tiger Lily said:


> No not yet. Its not so much his eating thats worrying me its his behaviour as a whole. Im making another trip to the rep shop soon so ill try some locusts.
> 
> I wish my parents would stop getting chinese take away. Its not helping me lose weight!


I've had 2 MacDonalds in 2 days and feel dirty.


----------



## SteveCourty

MattThing said:


> I've had 2 MacDonalds in 2 days and feel dirty.


Ive just polished off an indian.

I earnt it though the job today that was meant to be a tap change on a basin soon turned into me fitting a new basin and then changing some bath taps


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Ive just polished off an indian.
> 
> I earnt it though the job today that was meant to be a tap change on a basin soon turned into me fitting a new basin and then changing some bath taps


i feel for you m8

i once completed the fast food corner challenge

which is a place in my town centre where theres a mc Ds at 1 corner burger king at the other, kfc at the other and a chinese place at the last.

and i went to all of them one after the other and had a meal in each

was th greatest day of my life


----------



## SteveCourty

Forgot to say I need to find a new indian takeaway. Its bad times when the bloke on the phone recognises your voice


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Forgot to say I need to find a new indian takeaway. Its bad times when the bloke on the phone recognises your voice


iv not had an indian in god knows how long


----------



## Tiger Lily

Im kinda glad ive been on a diet because now i cant eat as much as i use to. It was so good though. Now i feel sick :blowup:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Im kinda glad ive been on a diet because now i cant eat as much as i use to. It was so good though. Now i feel sick :blowup:


unlucky
im munching on some sausage(you know what i mean)


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> iv not had an indian in god knows how long


poor you i love a good curry ummm umm umm


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> unlucky
> im munching on some sausage(you know what i mean)


 
You love the sausage.

Im not a huge fan of Indian. Much prefer Chinese and Thai food. Nom nom nom.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> *You love the sausage*.
> 
> Im not a huge fan of Indian. Much prefer Chinese and Thai food. Nom nom nom.


:devil:


----------



## Tiger Lily

"I will kick you square in the taco" 
Oh how i LOVE Glee :flrt:


----------



## SteveCourty

Tiger Lily said:


> You love the sausage.
> 
> Im not a huge fan of Indian. Much prefer Chinese and Thai food. Nom nom nom.


Chinese is good but the missus doesnt like it so im always having Indian. I love sweet and sour chicken Hong Kong style egg fried rice, prawn toast, Crab Claws, Chicken satay skewers..... oh man now I want chinese


----------



## Ninjaaa23

just bought a nuttella
god i love the ice cream van


----------



## Tiger Lily

SteveCourty said:


> Chinese is good but the missus doesnt like it so im always having Indian. I love sweet and sour chicken Hong Kong style egg fried rice, prawn toast, Crab Claws, Chicken satay skewers..... oh man now I want chinese


 
Mmmmmm. My personal favourite is chilli beef, satay, spring rolls, chicken & sweetcorn soup, crispy duck (!!), i could go on and on!!

I dont know if i could be with someone who didnt like chinese hahaha.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Mmmmmm. My personal favourite is chilli beef, satay, spring rolls, chicken & sweetcorn soup, crispy duck (!!), i could go on and on!!
> 
> I dont know if i could be with someone who didnt like chinese hahaha.


you should date a chinese guy


----------



## SteveCourty

Tiger Lily said:


> Mmmmmm. My personal favourite is chilli beef, satay, spring rolls, chicken & sweetcorn soup, crispy duck (!!), i could go on and on!!
> 
> I dont know if i could be with someone who didnt like chinese hahaha.


its been close lol. The worst thing is im not allowed Duck around her as she used to have pet ducks!! How bloody rude. I love crispy aromatic duck with pancake rolls and hoisin sauce..... ummmm baby:mf_dribble:


----------



## MattThing

Steve, I saw your viv build in the habitat bit. Cracking stuff!

Bored now, not sure what to do.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Steve, I saw your viv build in the habitat bit. Cracking stuff!
> 
> Bored now, not sure what to do.


smoke weed and beat up midgets


----------



## SteveCourty

MattThing said:


> Steve, I saw your viv build in the habitat bit. Cracking stuff!
> 
> Bored now, not sure what to do.


Thanks mate.

Build a viv thatll keep you busy!!


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> smoke weed and beat up midgets


Actually this But add some vodka to the mix itll make it easier


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you should date a chinese guy


I nearly said "been there, done that" but he was Japanese. Meh, close enough aha.

Steve, Crispy duck is the food of GODS! Another thing is Thai green curry. Amazing!


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> smoke weed and beat up midgets


Nah I'm no muppet plus I like the odd midget. :whip:



SteveCourty said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Build a viv thatll keep you busy!!


I'd love to do something like that, not got the skills though.


----------



## SteveCourty

Tiger Lily said:


> I nearly said "been there, done that" but he was Japanese. Meh, close enough aha.
> 
> Steve, Crispy duck is the food of GODS! Another thing is Thai green curry. Amazing!


How can I be hungry after indian stop this maddness!


----------



## SteveCourty

MattThing said:


> Nah I'm no muppet plus I like the odd midget. :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to do something like that, not got the skills though.


You never no until you try


----------



## MattThing

SteveCourty said:


> You never no until you try


Ever seen Homer Simpson try to build a barbeque? It would be like that.

If you haven't:

YouTube - the simpsons - homer and the bbq ,


----------



## SteveCourty

MattThing said:


> Ever seen Homer Simpson try to build a barbeque? It would be like that.
> 
> If you haven't:
> 
> YouTube - the simpsons - homer and the bbq ,


yes lol classic!

Well you may end up being a master craftsmen you just dont know it!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

LOL @ u lot, from take away to DIY.

I am building a viv......kinda!

I am having my viv builder cut some glass then silicone it together inside my unit 

That is pretty close to nearly building a viv right? :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Gemstone Dragons said:


> LOL @ u lot, from take away to DIY.
> 
> I am building a viv......kinda!
> 
> I am having my viv builder cut some glass then silicone it together inside my unit
> 
> That is pretty close to nearly building a viv right? :whistling2:


yep just like assembling a flat pack viv is diy:2thumb:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Gemstone Dragons said:


> LOL @ u lot, from take away to DIY.
> 
> I am building a viv......kinda!
> 
> I am having my viv builder cut some glass then silicone it together inside my unit
> 
> That is pretty close to nearly building a viv right? :whistling2:


Its closer than i will ever get haha.


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep just like assembling a flat pack viv is diy:2thumb:


Nowt wrong with flat pack! I think it takes alot of skill.
I still managed to bugger mine up haha.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Nowt wrong with flat pack!


i know 
its my preffered method


----------



## Tiger Lily

Argh i really want to go out :jump:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Nah stay in, i am sat here with a baileys giggling at this thread and talking beardie genetics via PM - perfect evening :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Nah stay in, i am sat here with a baileys giggling at this thread and talking beardie genetics via PM - perfect evening :2thumb:


not bad not bad

im just playing with my bean weevil:whistling2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Yeah i will stay in. Got work in the morning.

Im talking to my american friend and showing her videos of Bo Selecta and why i burst into laughing tears everytime they use the term "Soda Pop". 

After watching the Craig David Soda Pop video her reply was. "ROFL. wow"


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Hehehehe :2thumb:


----------



## jarvis and charlie

hi sorry just looked on this hehe bo selector rules placente painball have got a boxset but still whatch it on you tube funny as


----------



## simooshy

I had my tooth out today :2thumb:

Thought I was just going in to talk about the options, and then WHAM! Bye bye molar...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I had my tooth out today :2thumb:
> 
> Thought I was just going in to talk about the options, and then WHAM! Bye bye molar...


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## simooshy

Grin...


----------



## kirky1980

please o please i dont ask for much but please dont let dundee utd win the cup today pppplllleeeeaaaasssseeee


----------



## Tiger Lily

Do any of you know about where you pay for extra baggage when your flying long haul with BA? 

I assume its at the check in desk but i dont want to turn up and be told it had to be paid for in advance.

I dont want to go to work. I want to stay in bed ALL day.


----------



## simooshy

Just won me a crestie size viv on ebay! :2thumb:





Shame I need it in case of eggs... :sad:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Just won me a crestie size viv on ebay! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame I need it in case of eggs... :sad:


i get 4 geckos tomorrow:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simooshy

Hmmm, that viv should fit 4...:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Hmmm, that viv should fit 4...:whistling2:


well babies anyway


----------



## simooshy

Or dwarf geckos...
Trouble is there's usually dominance issues with all the lygodactylus...

So I shall just have to wait and see if any eggs pop out this season. She looks fat, but then she might just BE fat :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

baby mournings:flrt:


----------



## simooshy

Aren't they the ones capable of breeding all on their lonesome?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Aren't they the ones capable of breeding all on their lonesome?


yep 
they dont need men 
tut women


----------



## simooshy

Total feminine liberation.



Burn the Bra! :whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Total feminine liberation.
> 
> 
> 
> Burn the Bra! :whip:


watch you dont hurt yourself


----------



## simooshy

No, it was an ironing accident... :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> No, it was an ironing accident... :blush:


cant even iron properly


----------



## simooshy

Neither can I, or at least that's what I tell the hubby, gets him to do his own shirts...
I just don't bother to iron anything. Far too lazy...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Neither can I, or at least that's what I tell the hubby, gets him to do his own shirts...
> I just don't bother to iron anything. Far too lazy...


same i cnat even be bothered washing myself


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> same i cnat even be bothered washing myself


Of course things can be pushed too far...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Of course things can be pushed too far...


:gasp:never


----------



## simooshy




----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> image


:lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Yeah, I used to love playing lemmings when I was young. That, and Worms...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah, I used to love playing lemmings when I was young. That, and Worms...


worms was genius


----------



## simooshy

LOL, so many happy memories, my brother at uni was playing it via LAN with all the other students, he told one it was okay to walk off the edge of the screen...
*plop* into the water went the worm, and the whole house burst into laughter... :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> LOL, so many happy memories, my brother at uni was playing it via LAN with all the other students, he told one it was okay to walk off the edge of the screen...
> *plop* into the water went the worm, and the whole house burst into laughter... :lol2:


:lol2: ideot


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2: ideot


I loved it. i went into a nut house a while back and it was great, thrashing fellow loonies at a round of worms... :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I loved it. i went into a nut house a while back and it was great, thrashing fellow loonies at a round of worms... :lol2:


that sounds really fun lol


----------



## simooshy

Yeah, but you'd hate it. They MAKE you take baths...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im partial to the odd bath


----------



## simooshy

They made me have one even though I was clean and had one the night before... :banghead:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> They made me have one even though I was clean and had one the night before... :banghead:


no one has to be that clean


----------



## simooshy

It's like living under a Communist regime. You are not even allowed to go to your room, even though I was so doped up I was asleep/eat/sleep/eat/sleep all day...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> It's like living under a Communist regime. You are not even allowed to go to your room, even though I was so doped up I was* asleep/eat/sleep/eat/sleep* all day...


now thats appealing


----------



## simooshy

It does get boring though, especially when you actually WANT to do something, like TV or games...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> It does get boring though, especially when you actually WANT to do something, like TV or games...


well your free now 
and have me to talk to 
could life be any better


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well your free now
> and have me to talk to
> could life be any better


I am married though, so some good, some bad...:whistling2:


----------



## MattThing

Evenin' chaps and chappettes.


----------



## simooshy

:welcome: To the dark side...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

matt i am your father



























from an alternate universe


----------



## MattThing

simooshy said:


> :welcome: To the dark side...


Thanks.



Ninjaaa23 said:


> matt i am your father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from an alternate universe


Niiiiiiice.


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa, I saw your kitty the other day:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Ninjaaa, I saw your kitty the other day:
> image


awwwwwwwwwwwwww i so want that


----------



## simooshy

It's the only time I've wanted a cat...
Still if I have patience, then one day I can mentally scar my offspring:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

na 
tht looks nothing like vadar 
get a eal suit


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> na
> tht looks nothing like vadar
> get a eal suit


A seal suit? :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> A seal suit? :whistling2:
> image


:lol2: meant real suit


----------



## simooshy

:lol2: I'm having quiche and salad for tea, guess you two are having more manly food?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :lol2: I'm having quiche and salad for tea, guess you two are having more manly food?


i had toast and ham

but for dinner i had pukka pie


----------



## simooshy

Yeah, I don't care what anyone else says, Pukka are the best pie.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah, I don't care what anyone else says, Pukka are the best pie.


ahem 
fray bentos

dont you prefer a good steak pie from the butchers


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ahem
> fray bentos


*cough* pukka *cough*:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> *cough* pukka *cough*:Na_Na_Na_Na:


*fray bentos*


----------



## simooshy

pukka pukkapukka
pukkapukkapukka


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> pukka pukkapukka
> pukkapukkapukka


no.........


----------



## simooshy

I like the base when it's all soggy :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I like the base when it's all soggy :mf_dribble:


frey bentos is famous for its sogyness


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> frey bentos is famous for its sogyness


Yeah? I don't like crispyness, pie lid is pants...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah? I don't like crispyness, pie lid is pants...


fray bentos all the way


----------



## simooshy

I shall have to try it sometime then. But until then, Pukka for the win!


----------



## simooshy

How much is a good price for what kind of crestie? Normal, harley etc...

And breeder or shop?

Thanks all :no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> How much is a good price for what kind of crestie? Normal, harley etc...
> 
> And breeder or shop?
> 
> Thanks all :no1:


i would say for common morphs around £50 thats harleys,flames and partial pinstripes

lillyexotics has babies 
and biohazzard on here may have some babies left but i doubt it


----------



## simooshy

Yeah, I looked at lilly's website, I liked a couple, I'll just have to get the OH to give me an extra £20 for delivery...
Still, it's probably cheaper than buying them from a pet shop...


----------



## rob2278

I paid £40 for one & £50 for the other one. Both from private breeders.

I like Fray Bentos too.


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> I paid £40 for one & £50 for the other one. Both from private breeders.
> 
> I like Fray Bentos too.


Noo not another bentos basher!


----------



## rob2278

Pukkas too!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah, I looked at lilly's website, I liked a couple, I'll just have to get the OH to give me an extra £20 for delivery...
> Still, it's probably cheaper than buying them from a pet shop...


lilly exotics gves discounts on multiples


fraybentos:no1:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> lilly exotics gves discounts on multiples
> 
> 
> fraybentos:no1:


Can't get two though, only got one viv.


Pukka.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Can't get two though, only got one viv.
> 
> 
> Pukka.


what size?


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> lilly exotics gves discounts on multiples
> 
> 
> fraybentos:no1:


On multiple Fray Bentos??


----------



## simooshy

45x45x60, but I'll put the gecko in a faunarium first if it's a youngster.

I'm still waiting for the person I bought it from to tell me where they live... *sigh*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> On multiple Fray Bentos??


if only lillyexotics dealt in pies


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> On multiple Fray Bentos??


:roll:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> 45x45x60, but I'll put the gecko in a faunarium first if it's a youngster.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the person I bought it from to tell me where they live... *sigh*


is not fine for 2 crestys


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> is not fine for 2 crestys


:roll: I know, that's why I'm only getting one...


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> :roll:


:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

2 cresties can live in a 45x45x60 Exo.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :roll: I know, that's why I'm only getting one...


i meant is that not fine for 2:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> 2 cresties can live in a 45x45x60 Exo.


 thought so 
im gonna have a loner then


----------



## simooshy

OH! Possibly, but it's not recommended to put them in pairs, and I have no viv to seperate them into when older...


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> thought so
> im gonna have a loner then


You won't. Once you have one, you want & get more!!


----------



## rob2278

My 2 are hunting as I type!


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> My 2 are hunting as I type!


Hunting the rare Repashy beetle?


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Hunting the rare Repashy beetle?


An army of little gut loaded & dusted crickets!! :war:


----------



## simooshy

How small are they at the moment? My geckos are so smll I feed them pinheads :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> You won't. Once you have one, you want & get more!!


i got 3:blush:


----------



## simooshy

I want lots. It's just having the money to BUY lots...


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> How small are they at the moment? My geckos are so smll I feed them pinheads :Na_Na_Na_Na:


The crestys are about 5" nose to tail, the crickets about 10cm.


----------



## simooshy

Reasonable size crix then, no fiddling about...
Do your cresties go bump in the night?
Oh, and link us to a pic of them, won't you? :flrt:


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Reasonable size crix then, no fiddling about...
> Do your cresties go bump in the night?
> Oh, and link us to a pic of them, won't you? :flrt:


Dunno, not in the same room. Probably though. I'll try to get a pic posted, the little buggers hide behind the Exo background most of the time.


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Dunno, not in the same room. Probably though. I'll try to get a pic posted, the little buggers hide behind the Exo background most of the time.


I've taken the backing out of all my exos, the crix kept getting squashed and the reps kept getting stuck :bash:


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> I've taken the backing out of all my exos, the crix kept getting squashed and the reps kept getting stuck :bash:


Bollocks to the cricks, but I do get worried about the creties getting stuck. Maybe on the cards to do soon.


----------



## simooshy

Cleaned out my dad's exo the other day, the back was a cricket cemetary. Like 50+ dead ones back there. We had put cardboard in the gap to stop his anoles getting behind, the crix had only gone and EATEN the bottom inch and a half! :gasp:


----------



## rob2278

Dirty f'in crickets. Who invented them?:devil:


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Dirty f'in crickets. Who invented them?:devil:


The answer's in your post. They are not to be toyed with. They should be shot. Or eaten. Or flushed. 


That is all.


----------



## rob2278

Look at these retards. 

YouTube - Guns 'N Roses - Don't damn me - Aftershock laatste nummer op 10 april 2009!


----------



## rob2278

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/453200-help-name.html 

"I took my gecko back and got a new one" :censor:


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/453200-help-name.html
> 
> "I took my gecko back and got a new one" :censor:


I just ignore those threads now, half the time 'tis a troll anyway...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

w8 till u see my care bear pic tomorrow its genius lol


----------



## simooshy

Show me now! I can't wait! :flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Show me now! I can't wait! :flrt:


tis not done yet but i will show you what i have done so far


----------



## simooshy

Your little hot doggie is great :flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## simooshy

Oh no, not again... :whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Oh no, not again... :whip:


will make sense once its done


----------



## simooshy

So did the Hitler one. *sigh*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> So did the Hitler one. *sigh*


hope i dont get an infraction of hitler(unnamed) or im banned

and we dont want that: victory:


----------



## simooshy

Better ditch the Nazi bear then... : victory:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hope i dont get an infraction of hitler(unnamed) or im banned
> 
> and we dont want that: victory:


Why would you be banned?? You had warnings??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Why would you be banned?? You had warnings??


2 red 2 yellows


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Better ditch the Nazi bear then... : victory:


tis fun though


----------



## simooshy

Save it as your PC background? We want to keep you...


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> 2 red 2 yellows


Is that how they work on here? I got a warning the other week from a moderator as I replied to a silly person with a so called abusive post. No colored card though??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Save it as your PC background? We want to keep you...


cant ban a ninja

plus th most they will ban me for is about a week


----------



## simooshy

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
*pictures entire week without Ninj*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Is that how they work on here? I got a warning the other week from a moderator as I replied to a silly person with a so called abusive post. No colored card though??


should look like this if no colour it may be a warnmin although my warnings were yellows


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *pictures entire week without Ninj*


be back as ninjaaa32:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> should look like this if no colour it may be a warnmin although my warnings were yellows
> image


Same as I got!! Some idiot spouted his crap so I gave some back and was penalized for it.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Same as I got!! Some idiot spouted his crap so I gave some back and was penalized for it.


who by 
as some mods are shall we say infraction crazy


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> who by
> as some mods are shall we say infraction crazy


I can't & wont say in public as they may be watching. Like a ninja in the shadows. I could kill a ninja though.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I can't & wont say in public as they may be watching. Like a ninja in the shadows. I could kill a ninja though.


visitor message
plus you can say as you wish they cant infract you for doing nothing


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> visitor message
> plus you can say as you wish they cant infract you for doing nothing


I'm worried for my family. The RFUK police may try to get me.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I'm worried for my family. The RFUK police may try to get me.


i will pretect you

tyhey cant read pms


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i will pretect you
> 
> tyhey cant read pms


They can do more than you know. What does tyhey mean by the way:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> They can do more than you know. What does tyhey mean by the way:Na_Na_Na_Na:


similar to they but way cooler8)

i like all the mods just dont agree on 1 of my infractions the others i agree with


----------



## Ninjaaa23

YouTube - Teletubbies - Teletubbies Say 'Eh Oh!'

this just put a big smile on my face


----------



## rob2278

Teletubbies are gay.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Teletubbies are gay.


i know lol i dont know how kids actually watched it


----------



## rob2278

I have to watch it most mornings with my son. It is really ****ed up. The little dancing bear in the weird UFO?? :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I have to watch it most mornings with my son. It is really ****ed up. The little dancing bear in the weird UFO?? :gasp:


:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2:


Exactly. Parents are as ****ed up as the kids nowadays!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

true 
very true


----------



## simooshy

:naughty: Swearing, boys...


----------



## rob2278

6:00 till 7:00 Monday to Friday is Tikabilla (fit bird in this though) Tellietubbies, Ballamory, Me 2, and other crap like that.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :naughty: Swearing, boys...


wasnt me 
and the occasional accidental swear can pass

plus i didnt quote it so can be edited


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> :naughty: Swearing, boys...


Sorry "moderator" :notworthy:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i have just realised countless nights i have talking away with you simooshy 
and i dont even know your real name:blush:

i presume robs called rob
amazing name Robert is


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i have just realised countless nights i have talking away with you simooshy
> and i dont even know your real name:blush:
> 
> i presume robs called rob
> amazing name Robert is


Rob please. My mother calls me Robert.


----------



## rob2278

YouTube - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb Pulse 1994 (Live)!


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> wasnt me
> and the occasional accidental swear can pass
> 
> plus i didnt quote it so can be edited


Actually you did.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Anyway, g'night... don't let the mods bite...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Rob please. My mother calls me Robert.


im called Robert as well


rob2278 said:


> YouTube - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb Pulse 1994 (Live)!


bri;lliant thanks some chill out music


simooshy said:


> Actually you did.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Anyway, g'night... don't let the mods bite...


no i didnt 
hmmmmm your name


----------



## rob2278

Gnight, off up the wooden hill myself now. XXX:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Gnight, off up the wooden hill myself now. XXX:Na_Na_Na_Na:


night


----------



## rob2278

night again.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

lazy gits:whistling2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Ninjaaa23 said:


> lazy gits:whistling2:


Ive been up since 9am : victory:

I love Come Dine with Me!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Tiger Lily said:


> Ive been up since 9am : victory:
> 
> I love Come Dine with Me!


i was up way before that :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

Up at mid day today:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i have just realised countless nights i have talking away with you simooshy
> and i dont even know your real name:blush:
> 
> i presume robs called rob
> amazing name Robert is


I'm called Amanda (but I don't really like my name:blush
So how are you, Rob and Rob?


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> I'm called Amanda (but I don't really like my name:blush
> So how are you, Rob and Rob?


I'm fine thanks, how are you?


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> I'm fine thanks, how are you?


Slightly nuts as always...
Husbands nagging me to go shopping at the moment, apparently we "need" bread...


----------



## rob2278

Shopping tonight??


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Shopping tonight??


No chance, the local Morrisons is only open till 8...
Have to go tomorrow :roll:

Beans on cheese on toast for dinner tonight... more like lunch though as I got up at 4pm...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> No chance, the local Morrisons is only open till 8...
> Have to go tomorrow :roll:
> 
> Beans on cheese on toast for dinner tonight... more like lunch though as I got up at 4pm...


i didnt go to bed last night

just call me ninj or in the 18+ i have been named jaja8)


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i didnt go to bed last night
> 
> just call me ninj or in the 18+ i have been named *jaja*8)


Because you always say yes? 


(For the slow of tongue, Ja is German for yes...)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Because you always say yes?
> 
> 
> (For the slow of tongue, Ja is German for yes...)


no its my sexy name 8)
my stalkee give it to me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no its my sexy name 8)
> my stalkee give it to me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Like Jarjar Binks from Star Wars, becuase you have a long tongue?:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Like Jarjar Binks from Star Wars, becuase you have a long tongue?:whistling2:


aaaa your on to something there 
me sa jarjar binks


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Like Jarjar Binks from Star Wars, becuase you have a long tongue?:whistling2:


Or other reasons maybe:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## simooshy

My girly blue gecko still has mites:gasp:
I thought I'd got them all...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

tis repashy time 


im going to miss the BTS this year and the donny show


----------



## simooshy

I can't get there...
But as I have no money until July 2011, I suppose it really doesn't matter...:hmm:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> tis repashy time
> 
> 
> (


What flavor are you having??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I can't get there...
> But as I have no money until July 2011, I suppose it really doesn't matter...:hmm:


true lol
but theres lots to get at the BTS 
i wanted a new pokey


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> What flavor are you having??


banana:flrt:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> banana:flrt:


Got some banana, along with fig & cherry. Just ran out of mango. Might be trying some strawberry next.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Got some banana, along with fig & cherry. Just ran out of mango. Might be trying some strawberry next.


tis bloody expensive at £8 a bag


----------



## rob2278

The fig, cherry & banana was pre mixed off ebay for £8.00 posted. Got the equivalent to 4oz base mix & 4oz flavor in total.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> The fig, cherry & banana was pre mixed off ebay for £8.00 posted. Got the equivalent to 4oz base mix & 4oz flavor in total.


linkys:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> linkys:2thumb:


It was off this guy - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180481031458

Asked if he had other flavors and he offered to send me the mixes of the ones he had.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> It was off this guy - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180481031458
> 
> Asked if he had other flavors and he offered to send me the mixes of the ones he had.


thank you very much :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> thank you very much :2thumb:


That's OK. I like to help when I can. The chap in the link might be pissed though!! Hundreds of requests for Repashy mixes!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> That's OK. I like to help when I can. The chap in the link might be pissed though!! Hundreds of requests for Repashy mixes!!


lol i wont tell him it was you:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

:lol2: This thread has hardly any writing in it, except when me and ninj get going!


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> :lol2: This thread has hardly any writing in it, except when me and ninj get going!


:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

And you, Rob... mustn't forget you...
My viv arrived today! Woo! And there was a hide that's big enough for my snakie! Yay!


----------



## rob2278

Did you go shopping though?? Or was it beans on toast again?? :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

care bear pics simooshy








this would be











OR










would be


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Did you go shopping though?? Or was it beans on toast again?? :lol2:


Couldn't have had beans on toast, had no bread! But yeah, I had to go shopping. :sad:
Oh and ninj, just seen the pics, like the really green one!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Couldn't have had beans on toast, had no bread! But yeah, I had to go shopping. :sad:
> Oh and ninj, just seen the pics, like the really green one!


ok go to edit sig of course and put this in 










but delete stars and all the 8s at the end lol


----------



## simooshy

Seen it, I like the really green one :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Seen it, I like the really green one :2thumb:


well put it in your sig then lol


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well put it in your sig then lol


:lol2: Didn't read it right! Done and done. Care bears for the win!


Have to go to bed soon.:| I have to be up early tomorrow to go to the gardens...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :lol2: Didn't read it right! Done and done. Care bears for the win!
> 
> 
> Have to go to bed soon.:| I have to be up early tomorrow to go to the gardens...


up early for me aswell


----------



## simooshy

Are we going to try and create an online carebear army to take over the world?

Bwahahahahhahahahahha..........


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Are we going to try and create an online carebear army to take over the world?
> 
> Bwahahahahhahahahahha..........


theres actually tons of us lol
most on the 18+

but today i have given out 3 care bears lol


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> theres actually tons of us lol
> most on the 18+
> 
> but today i have given out 3 care bears lol


Do the 18+ just live in there and not leave?


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Do the 18+ just live in there and not leave?


Highly likely!!


----------



## simooshy

Troglodytes!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

a lot of them dont leave yes

some of them are on here because they have a hamster or dog or something


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> a lot of them dont leave yes
> 
> some of them are on here because they have a hamster or dog or something


Or a strange hybrid hamstog?


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Troglodytes!
> image


Careful, they will be after you for this!!


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Careful, they will be after you for this!!


That's fine, they have their little world (18+) and I have my little world (warped brain) and the two shall never meet...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

what does my dad have to come into my room every night and play find the cresty 
bloomin annoying


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what does my dad have to come into my room every night and play find the cresty
> bloomin annoying


:roll: Dad's know just whats buttons to press to aggravate, without doing anything STRICTLY wrong...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :roll: Dad's know just whats buttons to press to aggravate, without doing anything STRICTLY wrong...


but everynight 

i mean hes always saying these animals are a waste of money yet is always in my room looking at them


----------



## rob2278

Tell him to get his own.


----------



## simooshy

My dad wasn't very interested when I bought my first longtails, now he has:
5 green anoles
1 longtailed lizard
1 leopard gecko
2 american green frogs
1 golden frog

... and he LOVES Charlie my cornsnake. Everyone who meet him falls in love :flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Tell him to get his own.


he doesnt want any pets lol
just ogles mine


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> My dad wasn't very interested when I bought my first longtails, now he has:
> 5 green anoles
> 1 longtailed lizard
> 1 leopard gecko
> 2 american green frogs
> 1 golden frog
> 
> ... and he LOVES Charlie my cornsnake. Everyone who meet him falls in love :flrt:


Great dad!! My dad likes trains:gasp:


----------



## simooshy

G'night peeps. I have totalled about 5 threads, so my work here is done


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> G'night peeps. I have totalled about 5 threads, so my work here is done


good work there apprentice

good night


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> G'night peeps. I have totalled about 5 threads, so my work here is done


Ha Ha!! Until tomorrow!! I'm sure more will get ruined!!


----------



## Rauri

whats all the care bears about then? :hmm:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> whats all the care bears about then? :hmm:


tiss a rfuk movement you want in


hows your dad doing m8


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> tiss a rfuk movement you want in
> 
> 
> hows your dad doing m8



hes better,thanks for asking :2thumb: and yeah,course i want in...always said care bears should have guns :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> hes better,thanks for asking :2thumb: and yeah,course i want in...always said care bears should have guns :lol2:


pick a colour


----------



## Rauri

ooo erm white with a saltire background?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> ooo erm white with a saltire background?


u getb what your given 

i will get it done for you cant promise saltire though


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> ooo erm white with a saltire background?










:2thumb:


----------



## Rauri

ah tidy,thanks very muchly :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

Can I join please:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Can I join please:whistling2:


what colour 
what background colour


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what colour
> what background colour


Background - White diagonals, red infills.
Bear - White.

If that's OK??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Background - White diagonals, red infills.
> Bear - White.
> 
> If that's OK??


yep:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i like this 1


rob2278 said:


> Background - White diagonals, red infills.
> Bear - White.
> 
> If that's OK??


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image
> 
> i like this 1


I like too.:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

How do I add it to my sig?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> How do I add it to my sig?


right click the image and click copy image location or copy url

go to your user cp edit sig and paste it in 
but shove this at the start


----------



## rob2278

Has it worked??

NO!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Has it worked??
> 
> NO!!


you forgot the / forward slash at the end lol like this [/IMG]


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you forgot the / forward slash at the end lol like this ]image[/URL]


OH dear:blush: Added and it now works.:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> OH dear:blush: Added and it now works.:2thumb:


tis looking good


----------



## simooshy

Yay! Lots of bears! Woo!
I had chilli for tea tonight, was supposed to be a mean one, but all the chillies I brought back from the gardens weren't ripe enough...:blush:

FAIL!


----------



## MattThing

simooshy said:


> Yay! Lots of bears! Woo!
> I had chilli for tea tonight, was supposed to be a mean one, but all the chillies I brought back from the gardens weren't ripe enough...:blush:
> 
> FAIL!


Awesome, I do epic chilli, mmmmm.

Never thought of growing chillies though!


----------



## rob2278

I have a bear!!


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Yay! Lots of bears! Woo!
> I had chilli for tea tonight, was supposed to be a mean one, but all the chillies I brought back from the gardens weren't ripe enough...:blush:
> 
> FAIL!


Have you tried the Stag Chilli Mother F*****g hot Mother F****R?? Thats hot:gasp:


----------



## simooshy

I'm currently growing 5 kinds of chillies, all hot, but one - the Dorset Naga is (or was:blush the worlds hottest...


----------



## rob2278

Bad guts after this.


----------



## simooshy

It's enough to turn care bears ugly...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

WIN!!
i just found the obt i lost on my pillow 
WIN!!


----------



## rob2278

Care Bears rears!!


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> image
> 
> Bad guts after this.


What on earth is "shaped" mince beef? :gasp:


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> What on earth is "shaped" mince beef? :gasp:


Shaped so it "exits" easily:lol2:


----------



## simooshy

That was taken way, WAY too far...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> That was taken way, WAY too far...


you joined the new ultra secret cresty forum


----------



## simooshy

:gasp: Pray tell...


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you joined the new ultra secret cresty forum


That I did.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :gasp: Pray tell...


The Crested Gecko Forum
it is run by XVickyX on here


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> That I did.


i know you did lol
i was talkiing to you


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i know you did lol
> i was talkiing to you


There is only 1 "i" in talking by the way:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simooshy

Hmmm... had a quick look and the only two people who seem to be on it is Vicky and Ninj...:hmm:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> There is only 1 "i" in talking by the way:Na_Na_Na_Na:


not in ninja talk there aint


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you joined the new ultra secret cresty forum


It's not secret anymore now is it??!!


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Hmmm... had a quick look and the only two people who seem to be on it is Vicky and Ninj...:hmm:


Ignoring me are we??


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Ignoring me are we??


Yes. After the "Bognor no-mates" comments of yesterday, I think I shall...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yes. After the "Bognor no-mates" comments of yesterday, I think I shall...


cresty chris, firefly, ginnerone, darwin2 , viperd and a few more are on there


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Yes. After the "Bognor no-mates" comments of yesterday, I think I shall...


OK, it was unnecessary and I apologies.:notworthy:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> cresty chris, firefly, ginnerone, darwin2 , viperd and a few more are on there


:gasp: I feel so alone... I can't get a crestie... :sad:


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> OK, it was unnecessary and I apologies.:notworthy:


Yous apologies is accepteds. Thanksees very muchees. :flrt:


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Yous apologies is accepteds. Thanksees very muchees. :flrt:


:flrt: That's OK:blush:


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> :gasp: I feel so alone... I can't get a crestie... :sad:


:gasp:


----------



## simooshy

Why won't my chillies hurry up and get hot? :banghead:

I'm in the mood for some fiery chilli...

I have to stay up late because my hair is wet and I can't be bothered to dry it. Meh. Are you up late tonight, Rob and Robert?


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Why won't my chillies hurry up and get hot? :banghead:
> 
> I'm in the mood for some fiery chilli...
> 
> I have to stay up late because my hair is wet and I can't be bothered to dry it. Meh. Are you up late tonight, Rob and Robert?


Not late. Dentist at 9 tomorrow. May have to have root canal work done:gasp: I will die if it happens.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Why won't my chillies hurry up and get hot? :banghead:
> 
> I'm in the mood for some fiery chilli...
> 
> I have to stay up late because my hair is wet and I can't be bothered to dry it. Meh. Are you up late tonight, Rob and Robert?


need to get up early to catch the posty and then off to the pics


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Not late. Dentist at 9 tomorrow. May have to have root canal work done:gasp: I will die if it happens.


No you won't, I went in for that and they ended up ripping out the tooth instead as it was too far gone.

Hope that helps! :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> No you won't, I went in for that and they ended up ripping out the tooth instead as it was too far gone.
> 
> Hope that helps! :lol2:


Not really. That's just as bad. They are my teeth, no matter what is wrong with them, the dentist cannot have them!!


----------



## rob2278

My care bear is better than yours btw!


----------



## simooshy

I know. :sad:


----------



## rob2278

Upgrade time maybe?? Bognor flag backgound:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Upgrade time maybe?? Bognor flag backgound:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: Teasing me again! Well I never! Well you should get a "middle of nowhere" flag put on yours...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I know. :sad:


i like yours


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i like yours


Yay! :grouphug:


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> :gasp: Teasing me again! Well I never! Well you should get a "middle of nowhere" flag put on yours...


Ha Ha!! :no1: You know i'm joking with you!!:2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Ha Ha!! :no1: You know i'm joking with you!!:2thumb:


 So sad..

everyone has a crestie except me...


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> So sad..
> 
> everyone has a crestie except me...


I'll give you one.


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> I'll give you one.


Yay! 

Woooooooooooooo!

Oh wait, you're joking aren't you.... :sad:


----------



## rob2278

And a cresty maybe:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

:gasp: Do you mean.... No.... Couldn't be... :blush:


----------



## rob2278

One of these?


----------



## simooshy

:gasp::blush::hmm: I'm very confused...


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> :gasp::blush::hmm: I'm very confused...


Another confused woman. :flrt:


----------



## rob2278

Goodnight all. Until next time.


----------



## simooshy

G'night. I'm going to have a look at the snake section. They're having LOTS of arguments!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i just shit myself there

i heard noices coming from a box of newspaper and thoughtb either there was a rat in there or one of my big Ts then realised i bought roaches today lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> G'night. I'm going to have a look at the snake section. They're having LOTS of arguments!


already:lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> already:lol2:


Yeah, they were swearing at each other, and really sinking their teeth in! 

You left me all alone...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah, they were swearing at each other, and really sinking their teeth in!
> 
> You left me all alone...


was doing the rounds with the bean weevil


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> was doing the rounds with the bean weevil


Delivering milk?



Anyhoo, I'm off to bed. Byese byes... :welcome:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Delivering milk?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm off to bed. Byese byes... :welcome:


:lol2:
nighty night


----------



## SteveCourty

MOOOORNNNNNINNNNG HAS BROOOKEN tra la la la la alala Tired but in a good mood hows everyone?


----------



## rob2278

Off to the dentist:gasp:


----------



## SteveCourty

rob2278 said:


> Off to the dentist:gasp:


Unlucky!!


----------



## SteveCourty

This is a momentus occasion, An obvious win today for RFUK. Itll go down in history as one of the defining moments of the human race, above the invention of the lightbulb and loo roll.....

This is my 3500 post and im now a 5 star member! Rejoice all in the glory


----------



## rob2278

SteveCourty said:


> Unlucky!!


It was unlucky. I am now one tooth down:eek4:


----------



## SteveCourty

rob2278 said:


> It was unlucky. I am now one tooth down:eek4:


Ouch thats going to ruin your appetite


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> This is a momentus occasion, An obvious win today for RFUK. Itll go down in history as one of the defining moments of the human race, above the invention of the lightbulb and loo roll.....
> 
> This is my 3500 post and im now a 5 star member! Rejoice all in the glory


is that it

oh yes check out my gold:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> is that it
> 
> oh yes check out my gold:2thumb:


You wanna buy my lamps??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> You wanna buy my lamps??


lets head over to the other forum:2thumb:
*vanishes in puff of smoke*


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> is that it
> 
> oh yes check out my gold:2thumb:


Thats because you spam every thread lol.


----------



## Rauri

oh boy,just up :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

mwahahahahahahahahahahahaah 


evening all


----------



## rob2278

Evening.


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> No you won't, I went in for that and they ended up ripping out the tooth instead as it was too far gone.
> 
> Hope that helps! :lol2:


The tooth was taken. Feel like I have been clubbed round the jaw with a crowbar at the moment.:shock:


----------



## ninjaaa32

morning folks


----------



## punky_jen

Afternoon  how are you?


----------



## ninjaaa32

punky_jen said:


> *Afternoon*  how are you?


really

im good 
nice to see some more people on the off-topic


----------



## punky_jen

ninjaaa32 said:


> really
> 
> im good
> nice to see some more people on the off-topic


Yep, its 13:57


----------



## ninjaaa32

punky_jen said:


> Yep, its 13:57


sorry cant talk more
i have to carry out my punishment 
only came on to pm someone

if you see this mods could you ban this account


----------



## Rauri

oh dear,ninjaaa been a bad boy :gasp:


----------



## punky_jen

0_o 

oooooook


----------



## rob2278

Rauri said:


> oh dear,ninjaaa been a bad boy :gasp:


Seems so!!


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> The tooth was taken. Feel like I have been clubbed round the jaw with a crowbar at the moment.:shock:


Told you it would happen...:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

:gasp: What did ninj do this time?


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Told you it would happen...:whistling2:


Look in your crystal ball did you:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Look in your crystal ball did you:whistling2::lol2:


My gap still smarts...


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> My gap still smarts...


Really??


----------



## simooshy

It's been almost a week since I had the tooth out and it's just about settled. I've had two of my wisdom teeth out too, but none were as bad as I expected.


----------



## rob2278

It was OK to be fair, had loads of anesthetic injected, but did think at one point when the dentist was trying to pry the roots out that she would slip with whatever barbaric implement she was using, and spear my tongue and the bottom of my mouth:gasp: 
She didn't though:2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

With two out of three of my extractions the tooth suddenly came loose and the dentist clonked my upper teeth! :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

You had 3 out in one sitting??


----------



## simooshy

No! That would be awful! :gasp:
I had the two wisdom teeth out last year (they were causing infections becuase they hadn't finished emerging in over 5 years) and a molar the other day (due to sweetie damage and putting off the dentist until major soreness ensued)


----------



## rob2278

I see!! It was a molar that I had taken from me. Ages ago it had to be drilled out & completely filled, but then I broke 1 side of the tooth last year eating crab (crunched on some shell) Went in Feb to see what could be done and was told either root canal and a crown or an extraction. I left the dentist in a hurry:gasp:
Toothache started last week so went last Friday and was told to go back yesterday. I just told her to rip it out. Now have a gaping hole that I am in denile about.


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> I see!! It was a molar that I had taken from me. Ages ago it had to be drilled out & completely filled, but then I broke 1 side of the tooth last year eating crab (crunched on some shell) Went in Feb to see what could be done and was told either root canal and a crown or an extraction. I left the dentist in a hurry:gasp:
> Toothache started last week so went last Friday and was told to go back yesterday. I just told her to rip it out. Now have a gaping hole that I am in denile about.


Sounds exactly the same as me! I lost a chunk, and about a year later when it started hurting I finally went to the dentist. After I had seen the dentist and she had mentioned root canal I went to the pub, had dinner, and noticed I had swallowed another chunk! After having it filled and everything!
I just wanted to have it out, but she insisted on root canal. Fail.


----------



## simooshy

:gasp: I'm only 23, and down 3 teeth! I had my whole chewing life ahead of me.......


----------



## rob2278

She referred me to hospital to have my wisdom tooth on the same side also taken out. We'll see about that!!:whip:


----------



## simooshy

My wisdoms would have been a hospital visit, but the specialist went to a local dentist instead. Twas much better...
I though about the whole general anasthetic thing, but the warnings of doom and death put me off, and I had good old local. (Only warnings of jaw shattering and pain! :lol2


----------



## rob2278

Top or bottom wisdoms? I had a top one out at the dentist, it was quick & painless.


----------



## simooshy

Both bottom ones, with infected gum over the top...


----------



## rob2278

:gasp:

Did they have to cut the gums to get them out??:gasp:


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Did they have to cut the gums to get them out??:gasp:


Oh yeah.... and then drill the teeth into bits to get them out, they were firmly rooted. I was laying there with my eyes shut in my happy place... the dentist kept on asking if I was okay...
The only time I opened my eyes there was blood everywhere and a scary looking face with goggles looming over me, so i thought, better not look!
Strangely though, the molar hurt more, she was wiggling my jaw left and right even though my head wasn't moving, she had to get another lady to come over and hold it still...


----------



## rob2278

OMG:gasp: Thanks. I'll be cancelling that appointment then!!


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> OMG:gasp: Thanks. I'll be cancelling that appointment then!!


:lol2: If a 23 year old girl can do it, I'm sure you can!


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> :lol2: If a 23 year old girl can do it, I'm sure you can!


Nah, I'll pass this time!! 23 are we??:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Mmm humm. 32 are we?


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Mmm humm. 32 are we?


That I am.


----------



## simooshy

Once they are out of the way, there's more space for food in there...


----------



## rob2278

Thats another problem I have to deal with. I could fit a kebab in there!!


----------



## simooshy

My dad has said ever since I was little that I had hollow legs... I pack away food like you would not believe, and still feel hungry!
Hormone problems... :gasp:


----------



## rob2278

Off to bed now 23 year old. Us oldens need our sleep. Until tomorrow I guess??:2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

Yep. Remember to put your teeth in in the morning and turn the hearing aid on... :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Yep. Remember to put your teeth in in the morning and turn the hearing aid on... :whistling2:


Pardon??:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hahaha


----------



## Rauri

back i see :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hahaha


Be a good boy this time.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i will 
i have seen the errors of my way
so dont be surprised if i aint fun or funny no more


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> back i see :lol2:


:lol2: yep

have you joined the crested gecko forum yet


----------



## Rauri

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2: yep
> 
> have you joined the crested gecko forum yet



no but i will do,later tho as im a bit wasted atm :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:lol2:
fair enough excuse


Rauri said:


> no but i will do,later tho as im a bit wasted atm :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Quiet on here tonight:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Quiet on here tonight:whistling2:


havent you heard ninjaaa23 is dead


----------



## rob2278

Yes. I attended the funeral.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Yes. I attended the funeral.


tis a shame really 
oh well least im here


----------



## SteveCourty

ummm you still havent taken your crazy pills then?


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> tis a shame really
> oh well least im here


I was at another funeral then:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> ummm you still havent taken your crazy pills then?


surely your not refering to me


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> surely your not refering to me


Never! Your the most sane man Ive ever spoken too


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Never! Your the most sane man Ive ever spoken too


nice answer lol


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> nice answer lol


lol you got the 2000 post you get every landmark


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> lol you got the 2000 post you get every landmark


i dont spend a fair few nights in the 18+ though


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:war:


----------



## rob2278

eace:


----------



## simooshy

Boo! :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

BOO To you:2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

Gah! His hearing aid is on!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:|......


----------



## simooshy

Been gone too long ninj...


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Gah! His hearing aid is on!


And I've got me dentures in too!!:lol2: Kidda:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Been gone too long ninj...


1 day wasnt too bad


----------



## simooshy

My f. blue gecko is shedding, but for about 30 mins she's just been sat there with skin half off her eye?!?!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

*siggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## simooshy

I got me a new snakie! He's called Barry Scott.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I got me a new snakie! He's called Barry Scott.


corn snake?


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> corn snake?


Yeah, this one actually has a feeding response too - "Bam! And the mouse is gone!" :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah, this one actually has a feeding response too - "Bam! And the mouse is gone!" :lol2:


lol
you should look into getting a proper snake sometime:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> lol
> you should look into getting a proper snake sometime:whistling2:


Nah, I love my little corns. That's like me telling you you should get a proper gecko instead of a crestie! :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Nah, I love my little corns. That's like me telling you you should get a proper gecko instead of a crestie! :lol2:


honestly i would rather have a tokay or flying gecko


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> honestly i would rather have a tokay or flying gecko


And I loves my day geckos, but I still want a crestie and tokay too. I think stick with what you like, definately not just what's cool or popular...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> And I loves my day geckos, but I still want a crestie and tokay too. I think stick with what you like, definately not just what's cool or popular...


exactly i do love crestys too hence why i got them its just not easy getting flying geckos and not allowed tokay due to the noise they make :|


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> exactly i do love crestys too hence why i got them its just not easy getting flying geckos and not allowed tokay due to the noise they make :|


:lol2: My dad got american green frogs, they keep barking in the night too! They sound like a little dog trying to be big!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

my dad and brother moan when they hear the slightest cricket churp i mean come on seriously 
(i do h8 them sometimes:devil


----------



## simooshy

My dad had quite a few escapes, but since he sprayed under the fridge with something or other, they're not chirping any more! :war:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> My dad had quite a few escapes, but since he sprayed under the fridge with something or other, they're not chirping any more! :war:


i only get the odd chirper and never usually have escapees


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i only get the odd chirper and never usually have escapees


Lucky man, you're bound to have jinxed yourself again though! :lol2:
Prepare to drop an entire open tub now!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Lucky man, you're bound to have jinxed yourself again though! :lol2:
> Prepare to drop an entire open tub now!


mine get put into a massive (very high tub) and never had a problem


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> mine get put into a massive (very high tub) and never had a problem


Mine always get away when I transfer them, but lately I have started doing most cricket upkeep in the viv or bath, and I haven't seen one for quite a while now...
I also don't think we've had any mice since I bought snakes, they must be able to smell them!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Mine always get away when I transfer them, but lately I have started doing most cricket upkeep in the viv or bath, and I haven't seen one for quite a while now...
> I also don't think we've had any mice since I bought snakes, they must be able to smell them!


i have bean weevil everywere though 
in my keyboard, my floor and in my bed:|


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i have bean weevil everywere though
> in my keyboard, my floor and in my bed:|


 Om nom... 



Gah! Just checked on my gecko again, and she's still not cleared her shed any more... I'm starting to worry!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Om nom...
> 
> 
> 
> Gah! Just checked on my gecko again, and she's still not cleared her shed any more... I'm starting to worry!


bath mybe to aid the shed 
or dab with cotton wool


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> bath mybe to aid the shed
> or dab with cotton wool


I just didn't want to stress her more, as I only cleared her last mite 2 days ago...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I just didn't want to stress her more, as I only cleared her last mite 2 days ago...


ah right
mybe just give her a bit more time


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ah right
> mybe just give her a bit more time


Yeah, I'll give her a hand tomorrow if she's still having probs. The only reason I worry (apart from the fact that I always do!) is that usually day geckos are shed in minutes...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yeah, I'll give her a hand tomorrow if she's still having probs. The only reason I worry (apart from the fact that I always do!) is that usually day geckos are shed in minutes...


really thats super fast 
i have only ever witnessed Ts and beardies shedding


----------



## simooshy

There's a great vid of one shedding on the geckos unlimited forum... I'll see if I can find a link...


Here we go...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjMoA4Z1Fc4


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> There's a great vid of one shedding on the geckos unlimited forum... I'll see if I can find a link...
> 
> 
> Here we go...
> YouTube - Merlin mue


awww cute

thats pretty impressive


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> awww cute
> 
> thats pretty impressive


Yeah, I just managed to get her to stay on my hand long enough to pull off the bit that was over her eye, the rest of the body is up to her now...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

how they coping with this unbearable heat


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> how they coping with this unbearable heat


? Heat? :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> ? Heat? :blush:


its bloody roasting outside

or is the sun not out down there

its fading now though


----------



## simooshy

No, it's sunny here but not hot. Besides, my geckos like 30c basking anyhoo.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> No, it's sunny here but not hot. Besides, my geckos like 30c basking anyhoo.


alright for some 
i got all the windows open to keep the crestys and myself cool


----------



## simooshy

All right for some? You're in Glasgow and complaining because it's nice weather for once? :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> All right for some? You're in Glasgow and complaining because it's nice weather for once? :gasp:


is too warm though and im in the house


----------



## simooshy

Lay back, have a few beers, and buy the cresties a cold can of coke. :2thumb:



(For anyone else reading this, I'm not serious. D'uh. :Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Lay back, have a few beers, and buy the cresties a cold can of coke. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> (For anyone else reading this, I'm not serious. D'uh. :Na_Na_Na_Na


i have no beer or anything to drink for that matter but water
tis not a good day


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i have no beer or anything to drink for that matter but water
> tis not a good day


Ahhhh... :grouphug:

*hears sad violin music, lies back, and sips icy drinks*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Ahhhh... :grouphug:
> 
> *hears sad violin music, lies back, and sips icy drinks*


:grouphug:
sad acoustic quitar, not a fan of the violin


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :grouphug:
> sad acoustic quitar, not a fan of the violin


Or some more of your death metal? I don't like it...
But some Muse is good. I've started playing guitar hero on Hard now, its, well, hard! I had to because I've started getting 100% at some medium, and that's just sad...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Or some more of your death metal? I don't like it...
> But some Muse is good. I've started playing guitar hero on Hard now, its, well, hard! I had to because I've started getting 100% at some medium, and that's just sad...


no death metal today (honestly i rarely listen to death as i dont understand what they are saying.

muse thats a good suggestion might give hysteria a listen to will make me angry though 

im not excellent at guitar hero either


----------



## simooshy

My brother plays on expert, he makes me look really bad only getting about 70% at hard...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> My brother plays on expert, he makes me look really bad only getting about 70% at hard...


hes cheating :whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hes cheating :whistling2:


:lol2: Yeah, I wish... But at least my husband is worse than me, I can beat someone! It is interesting when all the furniture bends and floats after you've been playing too long!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :lol2: Yeah, I wish... But at least my husband is worse than me, I can beat someone! It is interesting when all the furniture bends and floats after you've been playing too long!


haha 

yeah pics for me tomorrow hopefully that will cheer me up


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha
> 
> yeah pics for me tomorrow hopefully that will cheer me up


pics?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> pics?


cinema 
to see prince of persia most likely

why am i know highly considering a leo:bash:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> cinema
> to see prince of persia most likely
> 
> why am i know highly considering a leo:bash:


Because leos are lovely. My dad has one (called biggles) and he/she is very sweet, and despite being quite young, not particulary nervy.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Because leos are lovely. My dad has one (called biggles) and he/she is very sweet, and despite being quite young, not particulary nervy.


well if samthevanman is doing a run soon i will get it 
its a steal though £30 and its absolutely stunning


----------



## simooshy

Hmm. Haven't been to the cinema in a long time...

I was the first person in Bognor to see Star Trek Insurrection :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Hmm. Haven't been to the cinema in a long time...
> 
> I was the first person in Bognor to see Star Trek Insurrection :blush:


:lol2:

i have fell in love with the cinema recently 
we spend many hours sitting in the dark watching moves (me and the cinema that is)


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> i have fell in love with the cinema recently
> we spend many hours sitting in the dark watching moves (me and the cinema that is)


Oh, I though maybe you and the lady friend might go...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Oh, I though maybe you and the lady friend might go...


no one seems to like me much anymore


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no one seems to like me much anymore


Arrr :grouphug:
Maybe it's because you don't change your socks for a week?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Arrr :grouphug:
> Maybe it's because you don't change your socks for a week?


well i aint gonna change who i am

and :lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well i aint gonna change who i am
> 
> and :lol2:


I can't remember the last film I went to see, I think it was Up...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I can't remember the last film I went to see, I think it was Up...


shameful :lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> shameful :lol2:


:gasp: Says the man who wants to see prince of persia! :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :gasp: Says the man who wants to see prince of persia! :lol2:


gets me out of the house 
still have a sore leg so the cinema is ideal as i can sit down lol


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> gets me out of the house
> still have a *sore leg* so the cinema is ideal as i can sit down lol


From what? Should I ask? *Imagines a ninja getting into fight with pirate*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> From what? Should I ask? *Imagines a ninja getting into fight with pirate*


sprained my ankle 3 times in 1 week 
wasnt very good couldnt walk very well for a long time but im nearly back to my good old self


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> sprained my ankle 3 times in 1 week
> wasnt very good couldnt walk very well for a long time but im nearly back to my good old self


Ouch. So you had to put the ninja stars away for a week, and leave the saving the world to Batman temporarily?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Ouch. So you had to put the ninja stars away for a week, and leave the saving the world to Batman temporarily?


yep has been a pain 
you should have see me crawling up my stairs for the last month lol


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep has been a pain
> you should have see me crawling up my stairs for the last month lol


:gasp: Crawling is SO 1990's, you should've got a Stannah Stairlift fitted...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :gasp: Crawling is SO 1990's, you should've got a Stannah Stairlift fitted...


lol
na just sort of hopped up after a while whilst draggin my leg


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> lol
> na just sort of hopped up after a while whilst draggin my leg


I hoped when you got banned you would get your posts reset, then I would have a hope of being ahead! :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I hoped when you got banned you would get your posts reset, then I would have a hope of being ahead! :lol2:


no chance lol










just look at it sooo cute im really really tempted (which usually leads to me buying it lol)


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no chance lol
> 
> image
> 
> just look at it sooo cute im really really tempted (which usually leads to me buying it lol)


Ahh lovely. My dad's is a normal stripe, he's not a fan of patternless ones.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Ahh lovely. My dad's is a normal stripe, he's not a fan of patternless ones.


this ones a hypo tangerine carrot tail thingy bob


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> this ones a hypo tangerine carrot tail thingy bob


Oooh fancy. Does carrot tail just mean it has a little bit of orange on it's tail?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Oooh fancy. Does carrot tail just mean it has a little bit of orange on it's tail?


pretty much lol



anyways im off 
god forbid i get so many posts in the one day

:welcome:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> pretty much lol
> 
> 
> 
> anyways im off
> god forbid i get so many posts in the one day
> 
> :welcome:


Hmm... looks like my dad's might have some carrot tail too then. Anyhoo, bye bye. :welcome:


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> a Stannah Stairlift


I'll be getting one of those next:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I'll be getting one of those next:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

:welcome:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no chance lol
> 
> image
> 
> just look at it sooo cute im really really tempted (which usually leads to me buying it lol)


she (most likely she ) is mine yeah 
hopefully get her during weekend or start of next week :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

Whats with the care bears?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Whats with the care bears?


dont ask lol me and bobby were making them for folk and they became pretty popular as you can see


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dont ask lol me and bobby were making them for folk and they became pretty popular as you can see


lol everyones got one! My atricollis seem to be all turning male :S I have deffo 3 males and hopefully the 1 fem now


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> lol everyones got one! My atricollis seem to be all turning male :S I have deffo 3 males and hopefully the 1 fem now


haha unlucky
i h8 this forum now, i mean why do mods take things so personally after receiving an infraction from the dude he just seems to insult me every chance he gets. really not cool:|

anyways see ya steve


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha unlucky
> i h8 this forum now, i mean why do mods take things so personally after receiving an infraction from the dude he just seems to insult me every chance he gets. really not cool:|
> 
> anyways see ya steve


huh? What???


----------



## sazzle

evening all  has everyone been enjoying the sunshine? x


----------



## SteveCourty

sazzle said:


> evening all  has everyone been enjoying the sunshine? x


NO I had a blowout the other day and then came down to a flat tyre today so have no spare to replace it to top it off the mobile tyre fitter I use has sold his buisness so I have to somehow get it to a garage. To top it off my fans broke so need 200 pound for this


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> huh? What???


basically one of the mods has taken a dislike to me not only infraction happy but just generally treats me like :censor:, bit unfair.

evening sazzle:2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> basically one of the mods has taken a dislike to me not only infraction happy but just generally treats me like :censor:, bit unfair.
> 
> evening sazzle:2thumb:


Have a word with the other mods im sure theres a procedure for it. Your not leaving us are you ninj??


----------



## sazzle

OMG I finally figured out how to multi quote, go me :lol2:



SteveCourty said:


> NO I had a blowout the other day and then came down to a flat tyre today so have no spare to replace it to top it off the mobile tyre fitter I use has sold his buisness so I have to somehow get it to a garage. To top it off my fans broke so need 200 pound for this
> 
> image


saw that on FB, major fail  fingers crossed you can sort it tomorrow



Ninjaaa23 said:


> basically one of the mods has taken a dislike to me not only infraction happy but just generally treats me like :censor:, bit unfair.
> 
> evening sazzle:2thumb:


that sounds harsh minge ... there are a selected few like that tbh though... rise above it  x


----------



## sazzle

oops i meant to put ninj not minge :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Have a word with the other mods im sure theres a procedure for it. Your not leaving us are you ninj??


na trust me they wont listen
will be off for few days but will be back as i just like having a natter with u guys



sazzle said:


> OMG I finally figured out how to multi quote, go me
> 
> 
> 
> saw that on FB, major fail  fingers crossed you can sort it tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> that sounds harsh *minge* ... there are a selected few like that tbh though... rise above it  x


i amost pissed myself there:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

sazzle said:


> oops i meant to put ninj not minge :blush:


minge seems to have left us now ninj is on the edge  Yes the car is screwed.

Do you do multi quotes by copying and pasting? If theres a quicker way please tell me!


----------



## sazzle

i did it by clicking the "+ at the side of quote on each of your posts  x


----------



## SteveCourty

ahhh sweet i always wondered what that was!!

Thankies


----------



## Ninjaaa23

oh dear i have to rehouse the worlds fastest tarantula species
*sssiiiiiiiiiiggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## sazzle

can't you just squish it if it escapes


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> can't you just squish it if it escapes


its my favourite of all the spids though
plus how the hell could i squish it it would be on the ceiling before i even raised my foot


----------



## SteveCourty

lol i have plenty of spiders to replace it with.

We got some tadpoles the other week.. only 5 of them but one is now a mini frog 3 are close and the others a lazy git and cant be arsed to change


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> lol i have plenty of spiders to replace it with.
> 
> We got some tadpoles the other week.. only 5 of them but one is now a mini frog 3 are close and the others a lazy git and cant be arsed to change


you planning on breedng roaches?

you cant replace a T with a house spider.


----------



## sazzle

hey i have some pretty huge frickin spiders in my house, easily on par with a T size wise, beardies love em hehe x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> hey i have some pretty huge frickin spiders in my house, easily on par with a T size wise, beardies love em hehe x


not as big as my A.genic:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sazzle

pfft, next time one surfaces through the floor i'll get a picture prior to it being squished or dinner lol x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> pfft, next time one surfaces through the floor i'll get a picture prior to it being squished or dinner lol x


:devil: such an evil person you are:devil:


----------



## sazzle

you say that like its a bad thing


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> you say that like its a bad thing


:lol2:

c ya im off


----------



## sazzle

laters  i've got the OH to make me super noodles so i best be a good housewifey and clean up haha x


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you planning on breedng roaches?
> 
> you cant replace a T with a house spider.


 
Yes Dubias not turkistan as I hear they escape. Im porbably going to scrap my locust breeding as its very time consuming and can be quite expensive. Im also feeding more crickets now and am feeding alot less locusts


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Yes Dubias not turkistan as I hear they escape. Im porbably going to scrap my locust breeding as its very time consuming and can be quite expensive. Im also feeding more crickets now and am feeding alot less locusts


guess these male roaches will save you a bit of cash then


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> guess these male roaches will save you a bit of cash then


yes  1-3 ratio m/f so means I wont need many males


----------



## sazzle

how can you tell the difference between M & F we've still got some left over from a show last year (got 100 for £1 lol) and there are a fair few adults x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> yes  1-3 ratio m/f so means I wont need many males


if these were females i would have kept them for myself but have no use for males.

plus i h8 adult roaches


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> how can you tell the difference between M & F we've still got some left over from a show last year (got 100 for £1 lol) and there are a fair few adults x


easy males have wings females dont


----------



## sazzle

but they can't use them can they? x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> but they can't use them can they? x


they cant no
they are a non climbing and non flying species


----------



## sazzle

thank f**k for that, i scream when i find bloomin mealworm beetles on the floor never mind a bloomin roach!! x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> thank f**k for that, i scream when i find bloomin mealworm beetles on the floor never mind a bloomin roach!! x


your such a woman


----------



## sazzle

this is true, i don't like anything with more than 4 legs  x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> this is true, i don't like anything with more than 4 legs  x


i prefer 8 than 4 or 6


----------



## rob2278

3 cresties now Ninj??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> 3 cresties now Ninj??


3 crestys yes 
3 mournings 
and a leo on the way


----------



## rob2278

Goodnight. Got to go to the post office tomorrow.


----------



## kirky1980

right im sitting in the backs because its roasting just now probably drunk too much beer aswell but why the hell do guys have nipples whats the point lol


----------



## Yazyaz1

kirky1980 said:


> right im sitting in the backs because its roasting just now probably drunk too much beer aswell but why the hell do guys have nipples whats the point lol


to tune into the radio


----------



## Ninjaaa23

u can still type
so keep drinking


----------



## Yazyaz1

Ninjaaa23 said:


> u can still type
> so keep drinking


its not even dark?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Yazyaz1 said:


> its not even dark?


it is in the cupboard under my stairs


----------



## kirky1980

Yazyaz1 said:


> to tune into the radio


 
ha ha ha i tried that but it fecking hurt my sunburn lol


----------



## simooshy

Yay! My new snakie is lovely, no legs beats 4 legs any day... :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yay! My new snakie is lovely, no legs beats 4 legs any day... :whistling2:


8 beats all haha


im getn a leo go me


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha i tried that but it fecking hurt my sunburn lol


just expose your nipples to the ladys then you wont need radio


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> 8 beats all haha
> 
> 
> im getn a leo go me


:gasp: Na - ah, snakes are the best, none of your tarantula spider obsession here.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :gasp: Na - ah, snakes are the best, none of your tarantula spider obsession here.


well snskes and spids have more in common than yu think
they are both boring for a start


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well snskes and spids have more in common than yu think
> they are both boring for a start


:whip: My snakes are NOT boring, and one was so good that I handled him for 20 mins last night, and the second I put him back in his viv, there was a steaming great heap of poo he'd been hanging on to. I call that downright gentlemanly! :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :whip: My snakes are NOT boring, and one was so good that I handled him for 20 mins last night, and the second I put him back in his viv, there was a steaming great heap of poo he'd been hanging on to. I call that downright gentlemanly! :lol2:


haha so true

arggggg i need to go my taxis showed up 
may not be on for few days so 
cya cya cya cya and mybe cya:welcome:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha so true
> 
> arggggg i need to go my taxis showed up
> may not be on for few days so
> cya cya cya cya and mybe cya:welcome:


bye bye :welcome:


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> just expose your nipples to the ladys then you wont need radio


 lol i tried that b4 but her hubby wasnt happy ill need to wait til he goes oot lol
Nuts iv run out of vodka now shop time


----------



## kirky1980

oh nuts i didnt get vodka cos i saw a bottle of jagermiester so got 6 tins of redbull aswell dam im going to be drunk.:no1: good times


----------



## SteveCourty

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT

My bums sweaty and everythang


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> oh nuts i didnt get vodka cos i saw a bottle of jagermiester so got 6 tins of redbull aswell dam im going to be drunk.:no1: good times


 
Jager is the worlds most dangerous substance. Its so easy to drink. Cant beat a vodie and red bull tho. Although cider is best in this weather.... lots of cider farm shop cider strong stuff


----------



## simooshy

SteveCourty said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT
> 
> My bums sweaty and everythang


----------



## SteveCourty

simooshy said:


>


:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

SteveCourty said:


> :whistling2:


That is so wrong I'm gonna be seeing it for weeks! :gasp:


----------



## SteveCourty

simooshy said:


> That is so wrong I'm gonna be seeing it for weeks! :gasp:


Check facebook its everywhere there. Iv even considered starting its own profile. I get naked alot


----------



## simooshy

SteveCourty said:


> Check facebook its everywhere there. Iv even considered starting its own profile. I get naked alot


*runs far, far away, and thanks goodness for not having facebook*


----------



## SteveCourty

simooshy said:


> *runs far, far away, and thanks goodness for not having facebook*


I can post a pic of me in a thong lol


----------



## simooshy

SteveCourty said:


> I can post a pic of me in a thong lol


Not if you don't want to be barred. And laughed at. And have me leave and never come back. And cause the space/time continuum to collapse in on itself...


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> I can post a pic of me in a thong lol


 
lol mankinis are better i got dared to wear 1 at new year and run through the streets lol dam it was freezing lol:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

simooshy said:


> Not if you don't want to be barred. And laughed at. And have me leave and never come back. And cause the space/time continuum to collapse in on itself...


ummmmm tempting lol. Ill save your blushes


----------



## simooshy

kirky1980 said:


> lol mankinis are better i got dared to wear 1 at new year and run through the streets lol dam it was freezing lol:lol2:


My brother was bet that he wouldn't wear pink furry earmuffs around Bath. D'uh, he's a student, of course he will!


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> lol mankinis are better i got dared to wear 1 at new year and run through the streets lol dam it was freezing lol:lol2:


I just normally end up naked running through the streets although ive been more dressed of late I must be growing up.....

I may buy a mankini for punishment so whenever the gf steps out of line on it goes I may even take her shopping then come out in it and really embaress her


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Jager is the worlds most dangerous substance. Its so easy to drink. Cant beat a vodie and red bull tho. Although cider is best in this weather.... lots of cider farm shop cider strong stuff


yeah its brutal but it tastes so good 

and cider farm shops i wish i had 1 near me that stuff blows yer nut off lol


----------



## SteveCourty

simooshy said:


> My brother was bet that he wouldn't wear pink furry earmuffs around Bath. D'uh, he's a student, of course he will!


 
Last time I wore a miniskirt fishnets and corset to a party was because I lost a game of cards. I was on a roll and got brave everyone ganged up on me and I failed miserably


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> yeah its brutal but it tastes so good
> 
> and cider farm shops i wish i had 1 near me that stuff blows yer nut off lol


an old mate of mine used to be a chicken catcher so worked on farms every day some of the stuff he used to bring back was mind blowing especially the stuff that had abit of diesel in


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> I just normally end up naked running through the streets although ive been more dressed of late I must be growing up.....
> 
> I may buy a mankini for punishment so whenever the gf steps out of line on it goes I may even take her shopping then come out in it and really embaress her


ha ha ha my mate done that to his gf in asdas in aberdeen i videoed it but i lost the fone it was on iv never laughed so hard in my life lmao just thinking about it lol


----------



## simooshy

SteveCourty said:


> Last time I wore a miniskirt fishnets and corset to a party was because I lost a game of cards. I was on a roll and got brave everyone ganged up on me and I failed miserably


My hubby is seriously ROTFLing at that! Oh no, this wins the:


----------



## SteveCourty

simooshy said:


> My hubby is seriously ROTFLing at that! Oh no, this wins the:
> image


proof





Thats me on the right


----------



## simooshy

Nice. That seared my retinas clean!


----------



## SteveCourty

That was a while since ive worn ladies clothes must be a few years I havent been brave enougth to bet since


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> an old mate of mine used to be a chicken catcher so worked on farms every day some of the stuff he used to bring back was mind blowing especially the stuff that had abit of diesel in


dam sounds great iv not drunk cider since the good old days of white lightning or frosty jack but i think thats y iv never drunk it again


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> dam sounds great iv not drunk cider since the good old days of white lightning or frosty jack but i think thats y iv never drunk it again


haha I didnt touch it for ages after my early teens. 5 litres of cider 3 quid bargain and the beauty was back then there was no hangover I think all kids should be drunk its only fair


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> proof
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2176/92/21/545811480/n545811480_1847897_3010.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Thats me on the right


 
thats awesome your lucky your miles away the nick im in id try and pull u lol i went to a fancy dress night out as a sexy red riding hood fishnets and everything my arse has never been so cold


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> haha I didnt touch it for ages after my early teens. 5 litres of cider 3 quid bargain and the beauty was back then there was no hangover I think all kids should be drunk its only fair


after that phase i went onto 4 bottles of k cider and 2 bottles of 20/20 and i was anyones ha ha ha


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> after that phase i went onto 4 bottles of k cider and 2 bottles of 20/20 and i was anyones ha ha ha


Ha it must be a universal route to drunk we had 20/20 as well I tried some recentley it was rank! then we followed with becks and then cheap wine as downing it used to get you wrecked!


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Ha it must be a universal route to drunk we had 20/20 as well I tried some recentley it was rank! then we followed with becks and then cheap wine as downing it used to get you wrecked!


ha ha iv not had i in years i started on the old nukey broon after that and never lookd back lol not had that in a while though lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha iv not had i in years i started on the old nukey broon after that and never lookd back lol not had that in a while though lol


Thats some nasty stuff I used to drink it in an old club I went to as it was the same price as any other bottle but it was purely to do with the maths and not the taste.


----------



## SteveCourty

I think we should all post random drunk pictures


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Thats some nasty stuff I used to drink it in an old club I went to as it was the same price as any other bottle but it was purely to do with the maths and not the taste.


 
yeah a bar in dundee used to be a pound for everything thats what made start on it lol cos i dont like pints to much lol 

ill post some of my 30 th a few month ago


----------



## SteveCourty




----------



## kirky1980

my 30th fancydress lol note the jugs of jagermeister and redbull lol



























after downing just over half a jug cos the barman said i couldnt and if i did i got a free 1 lol


----------



## kirky1980

ha ha ha quality pics the **** 1 is class lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> my 30th fancydress lol note the jugs of jagermeister and redbull lol
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> after downing just over half a jug cos the barman said i couldnt and if i did i got a free 1 lol
> image
> image


haha quality looks like fun. Cocktails are also on my favourites list there all good bar the brain freeze


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha quality pics the **** 1 is class lol


I stitch people up alot so when im wasted I get all sorts of abuse.


----------



## kirky1980

my mate dressed as adam of eternea aka he-man actually cut his hair like that then kept it like that for 4 weeks cos i bet him 50 quid he wouldnt lol what an arse lol


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> I stitch people up alot so when im wasted I get all sorts of abuse.


lol im like that to a few of my mates once stripped 2 guys cos they fell asleep wasted stripped them totally naked put them in a double bed and left them cuddleing in.that was about 10 year ago and they never ever menioned it until i brought it up at my 30 th lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> lol im like that to a few of my mates once stripped 2 guys cos they fell asleep wasted stripped them totally naked put them in a double bed and left them cuddleing in.that was about 10 year ago and they never ever menioned it until i brought it up at my 30 th lol


rofl thats brilliant!

had a mate who does some real wrong stuff so I never drink with him! Those guys once put a durex somewhere using a pen the bloke was apparantly mortified for months until someone told him.

I have a mate who always gets his nuts out and they end up on your shoulder instead of freaking out I flicked him hes never done it to me since


----------



## kirky1980

ha ha iv been guilty of doing that a few times even putting hem in mates pints lol the main reason i dont drink pints lol

that biro 1 is awesome i may have to try that i wasted evening lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha iv been guilty of doing that a few times even putting hem in mates pints lol the main reason i dont drink pints lol
> 
> that biro 1 is awesome i may have to try that i wasted evening lol


haha I normally get naked and end up chasing someone with it. My arse is well known in the area


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> haha I normally get naked and end up chasing someone with it. My arse is well known in the area


 
ha ha ha 1 time on a fooball team night we were in a pub and some song came on dont remember what it was but the whole ended up naked on the dance floor there was like 30 guys bollock naked jumping up and down the doormen didnt have a clue what to do dont think they could quite believ it ha ha ha 

ahhhh those were the days


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:lol2:
steve your a legend


----------



## SteveCourty

Im going to sue malteser. My missus was trying to throw maltesers into my mouth she threw a little hard smacked my tooth and it actually hurt


----------



## rob2278

:gasp:


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Im going to sue malteser. My missus was trying to throw maltesers into my mouth she threw a little hard smacked my tooth and it actually hurt


ha ha ha my missus threw me a bounty from the kitchen the other week and a typical women throw it hit me in the chin wouldnt of been to bad but the bloody bounty had been in the bloody freezer the raving moo


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i once threw an orange


----------



## rob2278

Got the lamps yet??


----------



## kirky1980

wow this is the coolest thunder and lightning iv ever seen and iv just been caught in it all the hailstones are like smarties :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Got the lamps yet??


yep im using them as robot eyes


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep im using them as robot eyes


Excellent!!


----------



## simooshy

kirky1980 said:


> wow this is the coolest thunder and lightning iv ever seen and iv just been caught in it all the hailstones are like smarties :lol2:


We didn't get lightning. Bognor is so boooring... :rant2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sig thing has changed btw
that why ur sig aint working


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> sig thing has changed btw
> that why ur sig aint working


I've been gone about 3 days and they change everything? Bah, I shall just remove it. Sorry ninj.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I've been gone about 3 days and they change everything? Bah, I shall just remove it. Sorry ninj.


i gave up mine as well


----------



## simooshy

Yum! Just ate the last of the cake batter. Yummy! And cakes ready in....

8 minutes! :no1:


----------



## SteveCourty

what sigs? im confused


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> We didn't get lightning. Bognor is so boooring... :rant2:


HA HA!! You have finally admitted to it:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simooshy

I just made another care sheet! Go me! :no1:


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> I just made another care sheet! Go me! :no1:


And great it is.:no1:


----------



## simooshy

:gasp: Have you actually read it? I posted it about 10mins ago!


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> :gasp: Have you actually read it? I posted it about 10mins ago!


Look at your caresheet post. I have replied to the thread:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Look at your caresheet post. I have replied to the thread:whistling2:


:whip: Man on fire! And yes, Bognor is boring. It's funny, they have an event coming up, called "Hell and High Water". Couldn't have put Bognor better myself! :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Oh yes, on fire!! :whip:


----------



## simooshy

Anyhoo, I'm off to nosh some cake and then go to bed. Up early tomorrow...


----------



## rob2278

Me too, not cake though. Got Virgin coming round in the morning. Not A virgin, that would be wrong??


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Me too, not cake though. Got Virgin coming round in the morning. Not A virgin, that would be wrong??


Virgin? Is Richard Branson gonna give you one of those novelty sized cheques for being a valued customer?


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Virgin? Is Richard Branson gonna give you one of those novelty sized cheques for being a valued customer?


No, hopefully one of his dolly birds will knock on my door to turn me on though. If not it will be a grubby contractor:devil:


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> No, hopefully one of his dolly birds will knock on my door to turn me on though. If not it will be a grubby contractor:devil:


Or both in one? :2thumb:
Pretty, fixes problems, win win!


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Or both in one? :2thumb:
> Pretty, fixes problems, win win!


A virgin contractor:gasp: I might not answer the door in the morning.


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> A virgin contractor:gasp: I might not answer the door in the morning.


:lol2: Oooh... I've just realised there's a wildlife section on here! I'm going in...


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> :lol2: Oooh... I've just realised there's a wildlife section on here! I'm going in...


Like it wild do you??


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Like it wild do you??


:gasp: This kind of wild:


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> :gasp: This kind of wild:
> image


More like this


----------



## SteveCourty

rob2278 said:


> More like this image


ere what you doing with pictures of my missus


----------



## rob2278

SteveCourty said:


> ere what you doing with pictures of my missus


Sorry:blush:


----------



## SteveCourty

rob2278 said:


> Sorry:blush:


Had to pinch myself there imagine waking up one cold morning to that. Youd have to take early retirement


----------



## simooshy

:roll: G'night boys...

*sighs at teenage behaviour*


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> :roll: G'night boys...
> 
> *sighs at teenage behaviour*


Goodnight.

*laughs at teenage behaviour* :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob you dirty boy

that pics nothing special i know someone prettier:flrt:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> rob you dirty boy
> 
> that pics nothing special i know someone prettier:flrt:












This one is also nice.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> image
> 
> This one is also nice.


nope not as nice 

i beleive you have already seen the pics last night rob


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> nope not as nice
> 
> i beleive you have already seen the pics last night rob


Yes. I have to agree with you.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Yes. I have to agree with you.


:2thumb:
shes pretty awsome


----------



## SteveCourty

Can i see pics? Lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Can i see pics? Lol


erm would send you them but wouldnt without asking permission and shes not on just now 
but i shall link you up


----------



## rob2278

SteveCourty said:


> Can i see pics? Lol


:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

yeah i have eaten
not much but its a start:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

That's the trouble with speed. No appetite.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> That's the trouble with speed. No appetite.


exactly 
should stop talking it but its sooooooo good:whistling2:


----------



## sazzle

evening  everyone having a good weekend so far? can't believe how fast today has gone, lucky for me no work until Wednesday yay  x


----------



## rob2278

It's wet & miserable. Have to start drinking soon.


----------



## sazzle

its bank hol, what you expect lol, in a way i'm glad it has been wet today cause my house is lookin bloomin spotless  

start drinking soon? why not now, i started ages ago haha x


----------



## SteveCourty

I have a chinese and pee up tonight for about 15 people


----------



## rob2278

sazzle said:


> start drinking soon? why not now, i started ages ago haha x


I don't have any drink. Yet.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im bored
i need drink and sillyness


----------



## sazzle

we can provide the sillyness but unfortunately my beer and spirits are a fair distance away haha x


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im bored
> i need drink and sillyness


Off out to purchase drink.


----------



## sazzle

rob2278 said:


> I don't have any drink. Yet.


forward planning my friend, a fridge should never be empty of alcohol  x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> we can provide the sillyness but unfortunately my beer and spirits are a fair distance away haha x


let the sillyness begin


rob2278 said:


> Off out to purchase drink.


no fun drinking alone though


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no fun drinking alone though


I won't be alone. I have you.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I won't be alone. I have you.


that sounded a little gay 
but what the heck:2thumb:


----------



## sazzle

haha 

Rob's playing in his studio leaving me on my tod so let the sillyness commence


----------



## rob2278

It did yesmg::eek4:
















:blowup:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

haha nothing wrong with gays
(im not calling you gay btw)

i think sazzle should get the webcam out:whistling2:


----------



## sazzle

i don't need to get a webcam 'out' its built into my cracktop :Na_Na_Na_Na:

a slightly tipsy sazzle is not a pretty site haha, plus i have a tendency of wandering off :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> i don't need to get a webcam 'out' its built into my cracktop :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> a slightly tipsy sazzle is not a pretty site haha, plus i have a tendency of wandering off :lol2:


ruin the fun wy dont you lol


----------



## sazzle

apologies  i'm good at that


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> apologies  i'm good at that


haha

arrrrr im still bored


----------



## sazzle

i'm just sat wondering when dave is gonna crap on the sofa lol atleast i wont have BD crap on my leg or cracktop lol x


----------



## rob2278

I have drink:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I have drink:2thumb:


alright for some


----------



## sazzle

you have some catching up to do


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha
> 
> arrrrr im still bored


get a bottle of jagermiester and get on it then lol

mmmmm its so good with redbull


----------



## sazzle

kirky1980 said:


> get a bottle of jagermiester and get on it then lol
> 
> mmmmm its so good with redbull


oddly enough i've never tried that, my mates have been bangin on about it loads, take it its tasty tasty x


----------



## rob2278

sazzle said:


> you have some catching up to do


They have to chill in the fridge yet:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> get a bottle of jagermiester and get on it then lol
> 
> mmmmm its so good with redbull


i find drinking alone strange


----------



## kirky1980

yeah its fricking awesome the only problem is u taste it for days afterwards lol but mmmmmmm


----------



## sazzle

rob2278 said:


> They have to chill in the fridge yet:gasp:


5 min in freezer should do it


----------



## sazzle

kirky1980 said:


> yeah its fricking awesome the only problem is u taste it for days afterwards lol but mmmmmmm


may have to try it, me and rob keep meaning to drink the bottle of absynthe we've had for nearly 2 years lol (obviously not in 1 night, that would be nasty) x


----------



## sazzle

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i find drinking alone strange


drinking alone is fine  altho, you aren't completely alone, you have peoples on here to chat to


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i find drinking alone strange


 
na i can drink anytime,anywhere,anyplace i dont mind but when im on my own i drink jagermeister or vodka and if mates are over ill drink beer so maybe im strange lol


----------



## kirky1980

sazzle said:


> drinking alone is fine  altho, you aren't completely alone, you have peoples on here to chat to


 
ken ninja get on it lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> drinking alone is fine  altho, you aren't completely alone, you have peoples on here to chat to


:2thumb:
water for me though alcohol wouldnt go down well just now


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ken ninja get on it lol


post below
i shall get drunk on the joys of life or some bollocks like that


----------



## kirky1980

lol life aint that good bring me more jager iv just noticed iv drunk over half a bottle dam it goes down easy lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> lol life aint that good bring me more jager iv just noticed iv drunk over half a bottle dam it goes down easy lol


hence the bollocks comment lol


----------



## sazzle

my my kirky you little alki  haha its bank hol weekend, its a must, in fact, scrap that, its the weekend, its a must haha x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> my my kirky you little alki  haha its bank hol weekend, its a must, in fact, scrap that, its the weekend, its a must haha x


haha just realised its saturday


----------



## kirky1980

sazzle said:


> my my kirky you little alki  haha its bank hol weekend, its a must, in fact, scrap that, its the weekend, its a must haha x


 
ha ha ha the main reason for us being alive is to drink on a saturday and cos it is bank holiday weekend ill drink more tommorow lol might even go out tommorow to get right on it lol


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha just realised its saturday


 
lol what did u think i was being a total alki then and drinking through the week lol

and do u fancy a drink now lol


----------



## simooshy

Bah! Just finished sifting through the remnants of 3 tubs of micro crickets. Grr... why did I forget to feed them? There were only about 15 left, with little mountains of corpses. *urp*


----------



## sazzle

haha! nothing wrong with the odd drink on a school night :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Bah! Just finished sifting through the remnants of 3 tubs of micro crickets. Grr... why did I forget to feed them? There were only about 15 left, with little mountains of corpses. *urp*


haha your back


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> lol what did u think i was being a total alki then and drinking through the week lol
> 
> and do u fancy a drink now lol


nope just got some water though 



sazzle said:


> haha! nothing wrong with the odd drink on a school night :whistling2:


naughty:whip:


----------



## sazzle

alcohol is my weakness and where i always fail on my diet haha


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> alcohol is my weakness and where i always fail on my diet haha


ar who needs diets


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Bah! Just finished sifting through the remnants of 3 tubs of micro crickets. Grr... why did I forget to feed them? There were only about 15 left, with little mountains of corpses. *urp*


Forget the crickets, drink!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

oh this cold bottle of tap water is refreshing:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sazzle

not as refreshing as something with alcoholic content


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> not as refreshing as something with alcoholic content


true :devil:


----------



## rob2278

sazzle said:


> not as refreshing as something with alcoholic content


And a curry to accompany it:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> And a curry to accompany it:mf_dribble:


rub it in why dont ya:devil:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> rub it in why dont ya:devil:


I will in about 20 mins when it arrives:lol2:


----------



## sazzle

rob2278 said:


> I will in about 20 mins when it arrives:lol2:


:lol2: my stomach can't handle curry  damn illnesses suck!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I will in about 20 mins when it arrives:lol2:


i shall have a big bowl of nothingness:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simooshy

:gasp: Just realised I haven't had a drink for aaaaaaaaaaages! Might have to have one when I have dindins!


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i shall have a big bowl of nothingness:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Having a detox day are we?

Ooh, I was SO close to my hubby letting me get a tarantula, then he saw some for real today and he's not so sure again! Wimp!

Still, thanks to my blue geckos unexpected delivery, I have a lot of costs now anyway...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :gasp: Just realised I haven't had a drink for aaaaaaaaaaages! Might have to have one when I have dindins!


or join me in not having a drink


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Having a detox day are we?
> 
> Ooh, I was SO close to my hubby letting me get a tarantula, then he saw some for real today and he's not so sure again! Wimp!
> 
> Still, thanks to my blue geckos unexpected delivery, I have a lot of costs now anyway...


something like that
im starting to regret my colection


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im starting to regret my colection


:flrt: Freebies?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :flrt: Freebies?


haha if you wanted yes


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha if you wanted yes


SCORE! :lol2:


----------



## sazzle

oh  whats wrong ninj


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> SCORE! :lol2:


alot of my collection isnt beginner friendly but i do have a good few friendly ones


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> oh  whats wrong ninj


arrr not going into it


but i do have a lot of impusle bought Ts


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> alot of my collection isnt beginner friendly but i do have a good few friendly ones


Just a shame I can't pick them up... 

Got too many in one go, or like something else now?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Just a shame I can't pick them up...
> 
> Got too many in one go, or like something else now?


i could happily keep them all but would ideally like to limit my collection

rmsd works fine


----------



## sazzle

ditto but with leos, probably why i have so many:blush:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i could happily keep them all but would ideally like to limit my collection
> 
> rmsd works fine


rmsd? :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> rmsd? :blush:


royal mail special delivery


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> royal mail special delivery


Oh! :blush: How much does it cost though, and does the postie squeal if he finds out what's in the box? :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Oh! :blush: How much does it cost though, and does the postie squeal if he finds out what's in the box? :lol2:


posty would never know

and around £6 with all being in the 1 box


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> ditto but with leos, probably why i have so many:blush:


you do have a LOT though


----------



## sazzle

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you do have a LOT though


can never have too many though  they're all so cute and cuddly and kissable, i have to have them all hehe x


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> posty would never know
> 
> and around £6 with all being in the 1 box


Oooh, you're making it hard! I have to shell out loads for the (so far) one egg my gecko has made. I just don't think I can afford to get a tank for a T as well. I know they're not dear, and that I don't really need a mat, but I have so little money! Grrrrrrr, and
Bah! :bash:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> can never have too many though  they're all so cute and cuddly and kissable, i have to have them all hehe x


im at my limit


----------



## simooshy

I'm really at my limit. When my snakies reach maturity I shall only just be able to fit them in the flat, and with the little bundle of joy the gecko has just provided, I'm up to my eyes in borrowing!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Oooh, you're making it hard! I have to shell out loads for the (so far) one egg my gecko has made. I just don't think I can afford to get a tank for a T as well. I know they're not dear, and that I don't really need a mat, but I have so little money! Grrrrrrr, and
> Bah! :bash:


yep very cheap to care for

i will probs keep the lot as at may be because of my mood


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep very cheap to care for
> 
> i will probs keep the lot as at may be because of my mood


Sad? Or grumpy? Or angry? Or crazy? :crazy:
Me, a little of sad, grumpy and crazy tonight, methinks.


----------



## sazzle

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im at my limit


i said that about 18 months ago, unfortunately i now have a 3 bed semi with lots of space :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Sad? Or grumpy? Or angry? Or crazy? :crazy:
> Me, a little of sad, grumpy and crazy tonight, methinks.


Is your mouth OK now??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Sad? Or grumpy? Or angry? Or crazy? :crazy:
> Me, a little of sad, grumpy and crazy tonight, methinks.


sad and crazy


----------



## simooshy

sazzle said:


> i said that about 18 months ago, unfortunately i now have a 3 bed semi with lots of space :whistling2:


:whip: Don't make us jealous!


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Is your mouth OK now??


Yup, healed up fine, despite having a scale and polish too.


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> Yup, healed up fine, despite having a scale and polish too.


My stitches are annoying me a little now.


----------



## sazzle

it hurts my already hurt bank balance haha, i can't refuse a bargain 

i shall downsize at the end of the year, although i said that last year and i've accumilated more since


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> My stitches are annoying me a little now.


:gasp: You had stitches? My dentist didn't bother, she just stuffed a dressing into it!


----------



## simooshy

sazzle said:


> it hurts my already hurt bank balance haha, i can't refuse a bargain
> 
> i shall downsize at the end of the year, although i said that last year and i've accumilated more since


NO MORE LEOS! :whip:











(Until another nice one comes along...)


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> :gasp: You had stitches? My dentist didn't bother, she just stuffed a dressing into it!


Yep, stitched up good & proper!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

it sometimes really can be comparable to an addiction


----------



## sazzle

i agree, its like i tell my mum and dad when they hear i've bought more, at least i'm not on drugs


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> it sometimes really can be comparable to an addiction


Yup, can't get enough, and bloomin expensive. Shame they don't give geckos out in small doses at the pharmacy...


----------



## sazzle

rob2278 said:


> Yep, stitched up good & proper!!


dentists are evil, hence why i haven't been for about 7 years, my teeth are fine, i dont need to pay someone £30 for the privilege of telling me that:lol2:


----------



## simooshy

sazzle said:


> dentists are evil, hence why i haven't been for about 7 years, my teeth are fine, i dont need to pay someone £30 for the privilege of telling me that:lol2:


I thought that, until one started hurting, and I mean Uber pain. I was chewing on a stick to try and relieve it, because codeine wasn't touching it...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

super noodles anyone


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> super noodles anyone


I can't remember whether I like those or not... :blush:


----------



## sazzle

as soon as i have major pain i'll go but at the mo i'm fine


----------



## sazzle

Ninjaaa23 said:


> super noodles anyone


mmmmm noooopy nooooodles  with cheese, thats what i'll have for dinner

thanks ninj


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I can't remember whether I like those or not... :blush:


their pretty crap


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> mmmmm noooopy nooooodles  with cheese, thats what i'll have for dinner
> 
> thanks ninj


you can have mine if you want 
shall be a waste


----------



## simooshy

sazzle said:


> as soon as i have major pain i'll go but at the mo i'm fine


My hubby hasn't been to the dentist since long before I married him (5yrs ago, time doesn't fly!) and he just seems to get away with it. My teeth are really wonky, despite about 2yrs of painful orthodontics which, if anything, made them worse. I completely gave up around then. :bash:


----------



## sazzle

mmmmmmmm can't say no to that

how can you not like them , they're tasty tasty


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> mmmmmmmm can't say no to that
> 
> how can you not like them , they're tasty tasty


i used to like them


----------



## sazzle

simooshy said:


> My hubby hasn't been to the dentist since long before I married him (5yrs ago, time doesn't fly!) and he just seems to get away with it. My teeth are really wonky, despite about 2yrs of painful orthodontics which, if anything, made them worse. I completely gave up around then. :bash:


i had braces to fix my overbite, that was a waste of time too :lol2: kinda put me off dentists when they injected the roof of my mouth to pull some teeth out :devil: bloomin well hurt!


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i used to like them


Too much of a good thing? I used to quite like muller light yoghurt until I ate too many on a diet (I was allowed as many as I could fit in!) and now I can't stand them. Even the thought of one makes me green...


----------



## simooshy

sazzle said:


> i had braces to fix my overbite, that was a waste of time too :lol2: kinda put me off dentists when they injected the roof of my mouth to pull some teeth out :devil: bloomin well hurt!


She spent 2yrs tightening a metal cage in my gob, only to turn around and tell me it was time to lose some teeth. Fat chance! If she'd have said it to start with I'd have agreed, but man, was she pants!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Too much of a good thing? I used to quite like muller light yoghurt until I ate too many on a diet (I was allowed as many as I could fit in!) and now I can't stand them. Even the thought of one makes me green...


haha so far tpday i have wasted a pie and noodles


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha so far tpday i have wasted a pie and noodles


My OH is making me dins tonight! Win! :no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> My OH is making me dins tonight! Win! :no1:


i never make my own


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i never make my own


You, sir, are young enough to get away with it...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> You, sir, are young enough to get away with it...


true

im away to keep my mind occupied


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> true
> 
> im away to keep my mind occupied


Begone with you! Study hard, and do something useful! LOL... :welcome:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Begone with you! Study hard, and do something useful! LOL... :welcome:


study what im done for the year lol


----------



## rob2278

That's the curry dealt with:zzz:


----------



## sazzle

simooshy said:


> Too much of a good thing? I used to quite like muller light yoghurt until I ate too many on a diet (I was allowed as many as I could fit in!) and now I can't stand them. Even the thought of one makes me green...


slimming world by any chance? x


----------



## sazzle

rob2278 said:


> That's the curry dealt with:zzz:


haha we just ordered pizza online, how easy do they make it nowadays, even enter the discount codes online lol


----------



## rob2278

sazzle said:


> haha we just ordered pizza online, how easy do they make it nowadays, even enter the discount codes online lol


Too easy!! 20% off as well:2thumb:


----------



## sazzle

rob2278 said:


> Too easy!! 20% off as well:2thumb:


25% which made it that liitle bit better  only took 10 min to be delivered too bonus  

Rob's put some random music channel on and the T.A.T.U video just been on. I will never be bored of that vid :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

:whistling2:


----------



## Tiger Lily

Hey everyone

Havent been on here in awhile, life decided to get busy and so now i dont really have the time to post anymore. Hope you are all well anyways!

Darwins eating improved and he is pretty much back to normal :2thumb: I changed his crickets to a smaller size and now he is chowing down like theres no tomorrow.

Hopefully ill get to pop back on sometime soon. Take care everyone, Kate x


----------



## rob2278

Evening anyone:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Evening anyone:whistling2:


hello sailor:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

milk lemonade chocolate:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hello sailor:whistling2:


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hiya...


----------



## rob2278

:welcome:


----------



## SteveCourty

Im dissapointed with this thread it seems to be dying :spam1: people :spam1:


----------



## kirky1980

ha ha i tried to revive it yesterday with my chewing the fat comment but i dont think many understood it lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha i tried to revive it yesterday with my chewing the fat comment but i dont think many understood it lol


I have lots of fat I dont think I should chew it though.... its my winter coat as im expecting another cold summer :whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

ha ha ha im alright i dont have a coat and i freeze my balls of in the winter lol


----------



## kirky1980

i also think its cos ninjaaa aint been on 
he may dead:sad: cos he hasnt post for a few days lol 
he will be back though he needs his fix lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

alright all


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> i also think its cos ninjaaa aint been on
> he may dead:sad: cos he hasnt post for a few days lol
> he will be back though he needs his fix lol


just been thinking tis all


----------



## kirky1980

he is back off topic thread wont die now lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> he is back off topic thread wont die now lol


haha we will see later


----------



## kirky1980

ahh i wondered i thought you were awol lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ahh i wondered i thought you were awol lol


hopefully sorted out today


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hopefully sorted out today


 
good to hear dude : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> good to hear dude : victory:


if not i shall spend the remainder of my days on a tropical island with no internet connection eating bananas

i do love bananas:2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> just been thinking tis all


ouch.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:lol2:


SteveCourty said:


> ouch.


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> if not i shall spend the remainder of my days on a tropical island with no internet connection eating bananas
> 
> i do love bananas:2thumb:


well next time you do give me a bell i like tropical islands and bananananananans to mmmm lol


----------



## rob2278

kirky1980 said:


> i also think its cos ninjaaa aint been on
> he may dead:sad: cos he hasnt post for a few days lol
> he will be back though he needs his fix lol


He has been in the 18+ getting his wang out:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> He has been in the 18+ getting his wang out:gasp:


sush you man bitch:whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> well next time you do give me a bell i like tropical islands and bananananananans to mmmm lol


haha 
invited


----------



## kirky1980

its always a good time to get your wang out 
cmon everyone be free:no1::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> its always a good time to get your wang out
> cmon everyone be free:no1::lol2:


not on this section it aint lol

dont you mean get your baps out, come on ladies


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha
> invited


dont worry i wont get my wang out then lol

unless you wanted me to ha ha ha


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> dont worry i wont get my wang out then lol
> 
> unless you wanted me to ha ha ha


:gasp::lol2:

i prefer holes
^not man hole


----------



## SteveCourty

ive been trying to show me in a thong for ages no one seems to care so even hiding your wang in a suggestive way isnt liked


----------



## rob2278

kirky1980 said:


> unless you wanted me to ha ha ha


:naughty:


----------



## Guest

WOW you lot have been busy :gasp: 

I will take it upon myself to contribute to this thread in a constructive way...... well sort of :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> ive been trying to show me in a thong for ages no one seems to care so even hiding your wang in a suggestive way isnt liked


post it lol


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :gasp::lol2:
> 
> i prefer holes
> ^not man hole


good stuff me to but i do silly thing when i drink lol


----------



## kirky1980

Crestie Chris said:


> WOW you lot have been busy :gasp:
> 
> I will take it upon myself to contribute to this thread in a constructive way...... well sort of :whistling2:
> 
> image


 
ha ha ha iv just about peed myself reading that lol


----------



## rob2278

kirky1980 said:


> good stuff me to but i do silly thing when i drink lol


Like man holes??:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha iv just about peed myself reading that lol


i cant help laughing at his avatar 
100% genius


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> post it lol


 
i agree we wont judge you lol


----------



## Guest

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha iv just about peed myself reading that lol


:lol2: :no1: Some people are just..... I don't think there is even a word to describe that level of stupidity


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Like man holes??:gasp:


you know the ones on the streets:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> i agree we wont judge you lol


i have seen it:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SteveCourty

Crestie Chris said:


> WOW you lot have been busy :gasp:
> 
> I will take it upon myself to contribute to this thread in a constructive way...... well sort of :whistling2:
> 
> image


 
lol thats the best one ive seen!!!!


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i have seen it:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ninja spies on me at night.... hes seen alot even me in a mini skirt and fishnets


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> Like man holes??:gasp:


ha ha ha hell no dude


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Ninja spies on me at night.... hes seen alot even me in a mini skirt and fishnets


true but i have a stalkee:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha hell no dude


every holes a goal:2thumb:


----------



## Guest

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i cant help laughing at his avatar
> 100% genius


:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: 

I has a longer version but it is too big for an avatar


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i have seen it:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
lucky you :blah::blah::blah: :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Crestie Chris said:


> :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:
> 
> I has a longer version but it is too big for an avatar
> 
> image


it makes me wee a little:lol2:
jeremy clarkson is a legend


----------



## kirky1980

Crestie Chris said:


> :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:
> 
> I has a longer version but it is too big for an avatar
> 
> image


 
ha ha is that jeremy clarkson and where do people get them


----------



## Guest

Ninjaaa23 said:


> every holes a goal:2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> lucky you :blah::blah::blah: :lol2:


 Its proudly displayed on facebook in my photos

Welcome to Facebook! | Facebook


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> lucky
> hayou :blah::blah::blah: :lol2:


hahaha


----------



## Guest

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha is that jeremy clarkson and where do people get them


Yes and tinterwebs : victory:


----------



## Guest

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hahaha
> image


Bwahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaha :no1:


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Its proudly displayed on facebook in my photos
> 
> Welcome to Facebook! | Facebook


 
ha ha ha thats quality iv also just added you now im gonna stalk you :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha thats quality iv also just added you now im gonna stalk you :lol2:


dont choose yet theres lots to choose from on here


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hahaha
> image


 
ha ha ha you look like a young micheal mcintyre in that lol


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dont choose yet theres lots to choose from on here


ha ha i know iv seen a few and im the twat dressed as a flowerpot man lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha you look like a young micheal mcintyre in that lol


is that the comedian?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha you look like a young micheal mcintyre in that lol


this is steve btw in case anyones confused


----------



## Guest

Anyone got any pics of ninjaaa then? or is he a true ninja with no pics?

I have a funny mental image of him.... want to know if its right


----------



## Guest

What have you got tattooed on your arm Steve?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> is that the comedian?












mr hair flick


----------



## SteveCourty

Crestie Chris said:


> Anyone got any pics of ninjaaa then? or is he a true ninja with no pics?
> 
> I have a funny mental image of him.... want to know if its right


Ive seen his foot


----------



## Guest

SteveCourty said:


> Ive seen his foot


WIN! now we just need other body parts and we can stick them together :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Crestie Chris said:


> Anyone got any pics of ninjaaa then? or is he a true ninja with no pics?
> 
> I have a funny mental image of him.... want to know if its right


only 4 folk have images on here of me

you must search the forum battling fierce enemies and overcoming horrific obstacles then mybe you will see.


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image
> 
> mr hair flick


ha ha ha it is steve in a few year lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Ive seen his foot


when?

i actually were ninja shoes lol


----------



## SteveCourty

ill treat you even more this is the backwards shot


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> ill treat you even more this is the backwards shot
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?o...895&pid=3086767&id=747443895&oid=196100718181image


my tv is bigger than yours:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Guest

SteveCourty said:


> ill treat you even more this is the backwards shot
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?o...895&pid=3086767&id=747443895&oid=196100718181image


WTF is that?!?!? Panasonic.... Sony?


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> when?
> 
> i actually were ninja shoes lol


I lie I believe its the top part of his leg


----------



## Guest

SteveCourty said:


> I lie I believe its the top part of his leg
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30723586&id=1523068275image


Hahahahahahaha Good observations batman :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> I lie I believe its the top part of his leg
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30723586&id=1523068275image


a knee shot

can you see the bowl of cheesey cheerios in the background


----------



## Guest

Ninjaaa23 said:


> only 4 folk have images on here of me
> 
> you must search the forum battling fierce enemies and overcoming horrific obstacles then mybe you will see.


Tried.... Failed..... you do realise you have over 6000 posts don't you?


----------



## SteveCourty

Crestie Chris said:


> WTF is that?!?!? Panasonic.... Sony?


Toshiba its a 42" but due to be replaced by a new one soon as I think im going to get a projector (means I can have another stack) also its nice you notice the tv and completely ignore the fine specimen of man in the picture.... insulted


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ooooooo er 








that do it for you


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Crestie Chris said:


> Tried.... Failed..... you do realise you have over 6000 posts don't you?


yes 
you must travel to the baron lands of the 18+
to seek your answers


----------



## Guest

SteveCourty said:


> Toshiba its a 42" but due to be replaced by a new one soon as I think im going to get a projector (means I can have another stack) also its nice you notice the tv and completely ignore the fine specimen of man in the picture.... insulted


What there is a man in that picture??!!?!?

Don't believe it, just like when someone told me there was a boat in this pic 










How stupid do people think I am :whistling2:


----------



## Guest

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yes
> you must travel to the baron lands of the 18+
> to seek your answers


Oh god its a nude pic......... must distract ninja while I make a hasty escape 

Here look at this


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Crestie Chris said:


> Oh god its a nude pic......... must distract ninja while I make a hasty escape
> 
> Here look at this
> image


haha too easy m8

not all nude


----------



## Guest

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ooooooo er
> image
> that do it for you


Hahaha another leg... I am well on my way of constructing a full pic of you :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Crestie Chris said:


> Hahaha another leg... I am well on my way of constructing a full pic of you :2thumb:











oooooo a hand


----------



## SteveCourty

I FOUND SKIN


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> I FOUND SKIN
> 
> image


haha bad timing with my wrinkly hands


----------



## Guest

SteveCourty said:


> I FOUND SKIN
> 
> image


Hahahah have you dislocated your thumb?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Crestie Chris said:


> Hahahah have you dislocated your thumb?


sword fight:whistling2:


----------



## Guest

Who do you look like ninja?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Crestie Chris said:


> Who do you look like ninja?












haha my dad used to call me kevin costner lol


----------



## kirky1980

wow there seriously scantally clad sisters sunbathing next door to me :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> wow there seriously scantally clad sisters sunbathing next door to me :2thumb:


haha im pestering the workys in my garden

their sittin there listening to their crappy radio songs , so i decided to play some metal up full blast 
wmahahahahahahaah

but ooooooooooo semi naked people


----------



## rob2278

kirky1980 said:


> wow there seriously scantally clad sisters sunbathing next door to me :2thumb:


Pics!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Pics!!


haha this


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha this


ha ha i wish then her 18 stone lad built like the side of a house comes out and takes my face of lol i like my face:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha i wish then her 18 stone lad built like the side of a house comes out and takes my face of lol i like my face:lol2:


hahaha



i h8 windows movie maker :devil:


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> i h8 windows movie maker :devil:


 
lol i can never be arsed with that stuff its to hi-tech for me lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> lol i can never be arsed with that stuff its to hi-tech for me lol


haha is doing my head in
way worth it though8)


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha is doing my head in
> way worth it though8)


 
i wouldnt even know where to start with that my limit is itunes and even that baffles me lol


----------



## kirky1980

anyway im away to have a few beers and cut he grass and have a wee perv at semi naked women lol 

catch u all later


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> anyway im away to have a few beers and cut he grass and have a wee perv at semi naked women lol
> 
> catch u all later


haha
enjoy it whilst it lasts


----------



## rob2278

kirky1980 said:


> anyway im away to have a few beers and cut he grass and have a wee perv at semi naked women lol
> 
> catch u all later


Pervert.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Pervert.


i know some people are just weird


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> Pervert.


 
:gasp: i am not 

well ok maybe just a wee bit lol

bra ma strimming has been done now for a smoke break


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> :gasp: i am not
> 
> well ok maybe just a wee bit lol
> 
> bra ma strimming has been done now for a smoke break


good excuse to cut the grass:no1:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> good excuse to cut the grass:no1:


I like mowing my lawn.


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> I like mowing my lawn.


i hate it wanna come and finish mine its only 200sq feet :censor::censor::censor: the problem now is after a smoke i can be bothered moving hahaha


----------



## rob2278

kirky1980 said:


> i hate it wanna come and finish mine its only 200sq feet :censor::censor::censor: the problem now is after a smoke i can be bothered moving hahaha


I would but you are a bit far.


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> I would but you are a bit far.


 
oh yeah im miles from that papershop im amazed it hasnt blew down yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

kirky1980 said:


> oh yeah im miles from that papershop


That you are.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i finished my video
go me


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i finished my video
> go me


iv now finished my smoke now to scrape myself up of the floor :whistling2:and finish cutting the:censor: grass ill be back for another smoke soon


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im just playing the old waiting game


----------



## Guest

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i finished my video
> go me


What video was this?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Crestie Chris said:


> What video was this?


that be none of your business boy

































tis personal


----------



## Guest

Ninjaaa23 said:


> that be none of your business boy
> tis personal


Well then why did you say it on a public forum :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

cause im bloody glad im finished i h8 crap like that


hmmmmmm i have been wondering what age be you?


----------



## rob2278

Crestie Chris said:


> What video was this?


A video of his wang most likely. To be posted in the 18+ section.


----------



## MattThing

Ahhhhhhh herro.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> A video of his wang most likely. To be posted in the 18+ section.


pics are enough m8


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Ahhhhhhh herro.


???????????????????????


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ???????????????????????


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no seriously what you on about


----------



## MattThing

MattThing said:


> Ahhhhhhh herro.


Translation: Hello

Korean accent? No? Guess it didn't work, think the dude from Team America.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Translation: Hello
> 
> Korean accent? No? Guess it didn't work, think the dude from Team America.


haha 
south park-damn mangowians


----------



## Guest

Ninjaaa23 said:


> cause im bloody glad im finished i h8 crap like that
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm i have been wondering what age be you?


*Really hopes it isn't of the randy variety* 

And this is a closely guarded secret known only by a select few, plus it is much more fun to hear people assumptions on their age... for example if I was to guess your age I would say....... errrr..... 19? :whistling2: Close?


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha
> south park-damn mangowians


Lol, yeah, got it!

How's tricks?


----------



## kirky1980

bugger it i think ill have another smoke right about now


----------



## Guest

MattThing said:


> Ahhhhhhh herro.












Herroo to oo too


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Crestie Chris said:


> *Really hopes it isn't of the randy variety*
> 
> And this is a closely guarded secret known only by a select few, plus it is much more fun to hear people assumptions on their age... for example if I was to guess your age I would say....... errrr..... 19? :whistling2: Close?


im 18

i dont know i figure your in you laate 20s early 30s but then you immaturity suggests otherwise lol


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im 18
> 
> i dont know i figure your in you laate 20s early 30s but then you immaturity suggests otherwise lol


wow 30's that old :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> bugger it i think ill have another smoke right about now


:gasp: shame on you
the devil lurks inside cigarettes


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> wow 30's that old :Na_Na_Na_Na:


70 is older:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Guest

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im 18
> 
> i dont know i figure your in you laate 20s early 30s but then you immaturity suggests otherwise lol


:lol2: I will say lower.....


Cough Cough, uni I be going in a few months. Oh and yes I know this is bloody hard to read


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :gasp: shame on you
> the devil lurks inside cigarettes


he he he thats why im not smoking a *** :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: I will say lower.....
> 
> 
> Cough Cough, uni I be going in a few months. Oh and yes I know this is bloody hard to read


easy to read if you highlight it 

hmmmmm 18?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> he he he thats why im not smoking a *** :whistling2:


are you calling gays gay:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

haha old music is8)


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> are you calling gays gay:whistling2:


yes,yes i am if they want to be


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha old music is8)


ha ha im sitting listening to appitite for destruction what a fecking album and its pumping lol


----------



## Guest

Ninjaaa23 said:


> easy to read if you highlight it
> 
> hmmmmm 18?


Damn you saw through my cryptic message..... maybe I should write in invisible ink


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha im sitting listening to appitite for destruction what a fecking album and its pumping lol


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Crestie Chris said:


> Damn you saw through my cryptic message..... maybe I should write in invisible ink


did i guess wrong?


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE


 
ha ha im sure iv got that on guitar hero or rockband its on one of them its some choon


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha im sure iv got that on guitar hero or rockband its on one of them its some choon


probs only 1 of the songs i listen to which normal folk like


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> probs only 1 of the songs i listen to which normal folk like


wey hey u think im normal iv been telling people that for years but no 1 believes me :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

ach i suppose i better finish cutting the :censor: grass now lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

unlucky:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kirky1980

hello..... im waiting here for you.........everlong


----------



## kirky1980

what is this another off topic thread how dare they lol


----------



## SteveCourty

im watching glee as it was on the idiot box when I came in. The remote is right next to me why oh why cant I be arsed to tap the button?


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> im watching glee as it was on the idiot box when I came in. The remote is right next to me why oh why cant I be arsed to tap the button?


 
ha ha ha that is one of the worst programmes ever there is some really fit birds in it though lol not that iv watched it or anything :whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

oh you dancer just found ou im of to amsterdam tommorow woo hoo i canna wait a weekend away for no even £100 quid i canna wait


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> oh you dancer just found ou im of to amsterdam tommorow woo hoo i canna wait a weekend away for no even £100 quid i canna wait


I spent a week there for my 21st. I went to the grasshopper followed by several other similar establishments. Walked the red light district and went to some museums (although not the mainstream kind) did go on a boat because it was hot and I was a little :whistling2: also went to the zoo was a mish but worth it.

i dont visit that kind of establishment no more as im spaced out enougth but was a great week  expensive though.

We actually got raided as well..... yes in amsterdam im that hardcore


----------



## rob2278

Alka seltzer in the morning for me!!


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> I spent a week there for my 21st. I went to the grasshopper followed by several other similar establishments. Walked the red light district and went to some museums (although not the mainstream kind) did go on a boat because it was hot and I was a little :whistling2: also went to the zoo was a mish but worth it.
> 
> i dont visit that kind of establishment no more as im spaced out enougth but was a great week  expensive though.
> 
> We actually got raided as well..... yes in amsterdam im that hardcore


 
lol raided there you must of been bad lmao 

ach this will be about the 15th time for me i love the place 
my mates dad has his own house there so we just get the use of that now and again its great i never have to pay for digs lol
i once went when the cannibis cup was held and what a crazy crazy night its still the worst iv ever ****** iv ever had that night but every one was passing j's to anyone i nearly ended up in the canal cos i was puking so hard lmao 

ill try and post a few pics tonight when i get there i am keeping away from the red light district though that place is nasty lmao


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> lol raided there you must of been bad lmao
> 
> ach this will be about the 15th time for me i love the place
> my mates dad has his own house there so we just get the use of that now and again its great i never have to pay for digs lol
> i once went when the cannibis cup was held and what a crazy crazy night its still the worst iv ever ****** iv ever had that night but every one was passing j's to anyone i nearly ended up in the canal cos i was puking so hard lmao
> 
> ill try and post a few pics tonight when i get there i am keeping away from the red light district though that place is nasty lmao


Back then all me and my mates were pretty heavy smokers. I was probably the lightweight of the group and im proud to say I didnt ****** once I almost did but didnt but we were having afternoon naps alot! also I drunk insane amounts of apfelsaft and chocomelch (or however you spell them!) basically the apple juice and choclate milkshake that they either gave you cold or warmed up  Our first digs were these grotty flats real close to maccys near the station as we turnt up with no where to stay at 10.30 in the evening. Found a place asap then went out and got wrecked.

Somewhere im not sure if there on facebook but will look at loading them up there are pics of us in the second digs which were actually two flats wed found and then pics of the tv cameras outside as we were raided. We had our passports took (Returned though in the end) and recieved a stern umm telling off


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Back then all me and my mates were pretty heavy smokers. I was probably the lightweight of the group and im proud to say I didnt ****** once I almost did but didnt but we were having afternoon naps alot! also I drunk insane amounts of apfelsaft and chocomelch (or however you spell them!) basically the apple juice and choclate milkshake that they either gave you cold or warmed up  Our first digs were these grotty flats real close to maccys near the station as we turnt up with no where to stay at 10.30 in the evening. Found a place asap then went out and got wrecked.
> 
> Somewhere im not sure if there on facebook but will look at loading them up there are pics of us in the second digs which were actually two flats wed found and then pics of the tv cameras outside as we were raided. We had our passports took (Returned though in the end) and recieved a stern umm telling off


lol what was the reason for the raid lol
yeah i know they milkshakes i dont like them though lol

i also went once to scotland play holland in the world cup qualifiers play-off or maybe the euros but anyway we were 1-0 up from the first leg in glasgow then we wen there 4 days later i was that wasted i didnt even make the game which im glad about in a way cos we got humped 6-0 lol good old scotland the glorious failures lol


----------



## SteveCourty

The sensay seeds place was pretty good near the hash museum you could take your own smoke in and chill upstairs in the cushioned areas 



The guy in the pic (Now my housemate) trying to explain something probably immense but hes so stoned was probably the usual mumble jumbo



Thats all I can seem to find on here I have a dvd somewhere ill find them out. We were staying above a Cake shop (This was the second place, the flats) that wasnt good on the return home every night they made alot of money out of us. The prices were always different as well they saw us coming but we were happy to recieve treats from the cake dude


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> lol what was the reason for the raid lol
> yeah i know they milkshakes i dont like them though lol
> 
> i also went once to scotland play holland in the world cup qualifiers play-off or maybe the euros but anyway we were 1-0 up from the first leg in glasgow then we wen there 4 days later i was that wasted i didnt even make the game which im glad about in a way cos we got humped 6-0 lol good old scotland the glorious failures lol


We were staying in illegal accomodation and it was at the time that they were having abit of a crackdown on foreigners coming over for the drugs and prossies. Mainly about the flats though as they were proper flats


----------



## Ninjaaa23

^^^^^^^^^^^^all above

normal in Glasgow


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^all above
> 
> normal in Glasgow


:lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^all above
> 
> normal in Glasgow


ha ha i know its the same here lol


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> We were staying in illegal accomodation and it was at the time that they were having abit of a crackdown on foreigners coming over for the drugs and prossies. Mainly about the flats though as they were proper flats


ha ha ha were getting in about the hookers were u dirty boy


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha were getting in about the hookers were u dirty boy


haha
i could use 1 right now


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha
> i could use 1 right now


ha ha ha use your built in hooker and her 5 friends then just lye on your arm for 20 mins then give it a go it will feel like some1 else is doing it lmao


----------



## Wrench

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha use your built in hooker and her 5 friends then just lye on your arm for 20 mins then give it a go it will feel like some1 else is doing it lmao


ahhh the stranger, comfort to many lonely travellers .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:gasp: no


----------



## Wrench

:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

wouldnt it be better to have someone there instead:whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> wouldnt it be better to have someone there instead:whistling2:


im on my way


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> im on my way


honestly m8 
that would make all my troubles go away
:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> honestly m8
> that would make all my troubles go away
> :lol2:


and create tonnes more ill be wearing my thong. Think of the nightmares thatd give you


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> and create tonnes more ill be wearing my thong. Think of the nightmares thatd give you


:lol2:
wear something different this time:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

What's happened to "Bobby" then??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> What's happened to "Bobby" then??


the genius reported post which had no booby pics:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

this thread is


























dead


----------



## rob2278

RIP thread.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> RIP thread.


yeah theres life yet


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yeah theres life yet


Not much mind you.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Not much mind you.


haha im in the chinese market surrounded by lots of cheap beer


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha im in the chinese market surrounded by lots of cheap beer


:thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :thumb:


i noticed theres a lack of nudey pics form you


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i noticed theres a lack of nudey pics form you


:gasp:You wanna see me nude??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :gasp:You wanna see me nude??


mybe:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> mybe:2thumb:


Oh dear. Have you turned or something??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Oh dear. Have you turned or something??


no, just get it out:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no, just get it out:whistling2:


Going for a ***. We shall see when I return. Or not!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Going for a ***. We shall see when I return. Or not!!


you know you want to:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you know you want to:whistling2:


Your on the hunt for


----------



## Rauri

aye aye folks,everyone well? ninja been behaving? ive been busy doing a fundraiser for my mates widow...check what i got up to last sunday












spent the whole of last sunday out fishing like that :gasp::whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> aye aye folks,everyone well? ninja been behaving? ive been busy doing a fundraiser for my mates widow...check what i got up to last sunday
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> spent the whole of last sunday out fishing like that :gasp::whip:


haha you look sexy


----------



## Rauri

the boots were murder,no wonder women are grumpy :devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> the boots were murder,no wonder women are grumpy :devil:


haha now you know how i fell when im a stormtrooper 5 days a week


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha now you know how i fell when im a stormtrooper 5 days a week


Ninja and a Stormtrooper too??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Ninja and a Stormtrooper too??


yep, now COGTFO:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep, now COGTFO:lol2::whistling2:


Here you go


----------



## Rauri

stormtroopers wear 4" heels? :gasp: and when did they kill pics in sigs?


----------



## rob2278

Rauri said:


> and when did they kill pics in sigs?


??:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Rauri said:


> stormtroopers wear 4" heels? :gasp: and when did they kill pics in sigs?


say what:gasp:


----------



## rob2278

I may attempt to remove my stitches from my gum as they are :censor: me off.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I may attempt to remove my stitches from my gum as they are :censor: me off.


go on do it
stick your finger up to society and all that


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> go on do it
> stick your finger up to society and all that


Decided against doing it. The stitches that is. Finger up though:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Decided against doing it. The stitches that is. Finger up though:lol2:


your now my man friend


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> your now my man friend


Men together.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Men together.


stop being gay
people will begin to question us


----------



## rob2278

Your the one asking for pics of me nude.:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Your the one asking for pics of me nude.:whistling2:


i still ain got them:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i still ain got them:whistling2:


OK. Here it is.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> OK. Here it is.
> 
> image


weird vein:gasp:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> weird vein:gasp:


Bet you love man vein though:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Bet you love man vein though:whistling2:


:lol2: genius

i aint gay:gasp:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i aint gay:gasp:


:hmm:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :hmm:


i stalk women that says it all:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i stalk women that says it all:lol2:


:idea: Your bisexual!! Problem solved!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :idea: Your bisexual!! Problem solved!!


better watch out if thats the case


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> better watch out if thats the case


You bitch.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> You bitch.


throws water in face
"i can do better"
snaps fingers


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> throws water in face
> "i can do better"
> snaps fingers


"opens another can of beer"
tosser:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> "opens another can of beer"
> tosser:lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na: jelous much
your depression sets in
you cant cope without me


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: jelous much
> your depression sets in
> you cant cope without me


National Express to Glasgow please. "deliverance banjo playing sounds"


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> National Express to Glasgow please. "deliverance banjo playing sounds"


:lol2:
my doors open just come in
i'l be waiting:mf_dribble:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2:
> my doors open just come in
> i'l be waiting:mf_dribble:


Squeal like a piggy boy!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Squeal like a piggy boy!!


you took that too far:devil:






























:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

You'll be taking it far too!!:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> You'll be taking it far too!!:lol2:


haha i almost dribbled water down my shirt there:lol2:
genius:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha i almost dribbled water down my shirt there:lol2:
> genius:2thumb:


Water? Thought you Scotts only drank whisky. :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Water? Thought you Scotts only drank whisky. :lol2:


tiger beer and water:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> tiger beer and water:lol2:


Ponce.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Ponce.


50p a bottle

and i dont mix it with water lol


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> 50p a bottle
> 
> and i dont mix it with water lol


Eat my gecko.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Eat my gecko.


filthy boy rob

what species:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> filthy boy rob
> 
> what species:whistling2:


Crested Ninja. We must remain YouTube - Deep Purple - Perfect Strangers


----------



## rob2278

YouTube - Rainbow - Stargazer (+ Lyrics)
:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Earl's Court (1975) - "Bron-Yr-Aur Stomp"


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:gasp:
bombardment of music


----------



## rob2278

The best song ever made - YouTube - The Seahorses - Blinded By The Sun
ever.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

brill songs btw


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> brill songs btw


:2thumb:Thats why you love me.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

me and you could get dirty to this
YouTube - SUICIDE SILENCE - Bludgeoned (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> me and you could get dirty to this
> YouTube - SUICIDE SILENCE - Bludgeoned (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


No. That is GAY!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> No. That is GAY!!


yep i know
fits perfect lol


doesnt beat deep purple 
old music:no1:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> me and you could get dirty to this
> YouTube - SUICIDE SILENCE - Bludgeoned (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


Lets bum to this

YouTube - The Real Ritchie Valens - La Bamba


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Lets bum to this
> 
> YouTube - The Real Ritchie Valens - La Bamba


lets 

then kiss to some queen- i want to break free


----------



## rob2278

YouTube - Queen - Innuendo


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> YouTube - Queen - Innuendo


you nearly here yet 
im gagging for it:mf_dribble:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you nearly here yet
> im gagging for it:mf_dribble:


On my way. YouTube - MANIC STREET PREACHERS "Little Baby Nothing"


----------



## rob2278

rob2278 said:


> On my way. YouTube - MANIC STREET PREACHERS "Little Baby Nothing"


For you Ninja you bitch.:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you nearly here yet
> im gagging for it:mf_dribble:


"Used by men" Thats you all over!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> For you Ninja you bitch.:lol2:


oh dirty are we]

gonna put your *** out on my nipples are you:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> "Used by men" Thats you all over!!


you will have a taste of it soon:whip:
whip that ass


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you will have a taste of it soon:whip:
> whip that ass


Coach was cancelled. Too many gays in Scotland.


----------



## rob2278

YouTube - Manic Street Preachers - Motorcycle Emptiness


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Coach was cancelled. Too many gays in Scotland.


:lol2:
so true
























you do know im not gay right


----------



## rob2278

:lol2: Don't panic kid. I know your bent, I mean straight!!


----------



## rob2278

YouTube - Manic Street Preachers - A Design For Life


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> YouTube - Manic Street Preachers - A Design For Life



do you want me or what:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> do you want me or what:whistling2:


We don't talk about love & we only get drunk.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> We don't talk about love & we only get drunk.


deal 
we will see were it leads:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Disco dancing with rapists - YouTube - Manic Street Preachers - Tsunami


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Disco dancing with rapists - YouTube - Manic Street Preachers - Tsunami


get your pants off


----------



## rob2278

They are off.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hope we dont get in trouble for this:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> They are off.


:gasp:

socks on or off?


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hope we dont get in trouble for this:whistling2:


For what?? This - YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan-Pride And Joy


----------



## rob2278

Bad ass guitarist!! Shame he's dead!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> For what?? This - YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan-Pride And Joy


for getting all the mods excited:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> for getting all the mods excited:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :lol2:


they love a bit of arse:gasp:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> they love a bit of arse:gasp:


Like you then:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Superstition


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Like you then:lol2:


female arse yes, who wouldnt









































gays i suppose


----------



## rob2278

LYL's arse!! MMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> LYL's arse!! MMMMMMMM!!!


dont get me started on her:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dont get me started on her:whistling2:


Let's get started. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Let's get started. :mf_dribble:


shes taken you know:whistling2:

but yep her arse is:mf_dribble:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> shes taken you know:whistling2:
> 
> but yep her arse is:mf_dribble:


I'm taken also. Sorry.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I'm taken also. Sorry.


man love doesnt count:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> man love doesnt count:whistling2:


No man involved. Just a beautiful blonde bird. An no you can't have pics!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> No man involved. Just a beautiful blonde bird. An no you can't have pics!!


really
































pics go on:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics go on:whistling2:


And she is a twin sister also.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> And she is a twin sister also.


:gasp:



pics of both needed urgently


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> pics of both needed urgently


No can do. You'll have to wait for bobby to return so you can rekindle your relationship and letch on many unsuspecting women. Or men maybe the case??


----------



## hayleyb24

sorry to be a butt lick but i had to say that i think ur all great and very very helpful :blush::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> sorry to be a butt lick but i had to say that i think ur all great and very very helpful :blush::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


I love you also.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> sorry to be a butt lick but i had to say that i think ur all great and very very helpful :blush::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


we love you to:flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> No can do. You'll have to wait for bobby to return so you can rekindle your relationship and letch on many unsuspecting women. Or men maybe the case??


bobbys got nothing on me
his methods are so vulgar


----------



## hayleyb24

:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> bobbys got nothing on me
> his methods are so vulgar


He is also "Ben" from gaysteanders.


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> :lol2:


:whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24




----------



## hayleyb24

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


>


:gasp: So soon. You love me??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

we're in there rob:whistling2:

i<3rob


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> we're in there rob:whistling2:
> 
> i<3rob


Closer to me than you jock!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Closer to me than you jock!!


distance aint no issue my friend be round yours afterwards


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> distance aint no issue my friend be round yours afterwards


Filthy ass monkey.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Filthy ass monkey.


you love it






































dont even lie


----------



## rob2278




----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> image


what u plan on doing with that finger rob:mf_dribble:


----------



## hayleyb24

lol u lot r so funny:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> lol u lot r so funny:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


were just stupid:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what u plan on doing with that finger rob:mf_dribble:


Up your dirty ass!! What else??


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> lol u lot r so funny:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Let's meet up!!


----------



## hayleyb24

ha ha ha ha :jump:


----------



## rob2278

rob2278 said:


> Let's meet up!!


That's killed it!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Up your dirty ass!! What else??


my mouth:mf_dribble:



rob2278 said:


> Let's meet up!!


share the twins:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> share the twins:whistling2:


THEY are mine!!!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> THEY are mine!!!!


you dont need 2 

i will give you my foot:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> ha ha ha ha :jump:


?? Up for it then??


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you dont need 2
> 
> i will give you my foot:whistling2:


Don't NEED 2 but as they are the same:whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Sorry,being crude.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Sorry,being crude.


me and you can go all night if you want


----------



## hayleyb24

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:im smashed :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> me and you can go all night if you want


Sorry. My son is awake & asking where I am. The child I had with one of the TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hayleyb24

how old are both of u ?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im 18
rob is my older man friend


----------



## hayleyb24

omg ur so young lol im nearly 25


----------



## hayleyb24

Ninjaaa23 r u a rent boy ????? :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> Ninjaaa23 r u a rent boy ????? :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


u asking for a friend:whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24

:lol2: ha ha ha who wants to know :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> :lol2: ha ha ha who wants to know :lol2:


just a curious man:whistling2:
need any sinks fixed:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Sorry. My son is awake & asking where I am. The child I had with one of the TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!


that must be awkward:whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24

i think my sink is fine at the mo but will let u know :lol2::lol2:


----------



## rob2278

I am Ninjas pimp:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im 18
> rob is my older man friend


I'm 32.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> i think my sink is fine at the mo but will let u know :lol2::lol2:


bath, toilet, car, lightbulbs even a scary spider give me a bell


----------



## rob2278

rob2278 said:


> I am Ninjas pimp:whistling2:


Get to work bitch.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I am Ninjas pimp:whistling2:


did you steal some of my stash


rob2278 said:


> I'm 32.


yep damn right you are


----------



## hayleyb24

awwwwwwwwwwww u got a little man ?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Get to work bitch.


i am only so many tabsi can have open at once


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> that must be awkward:whistling2:


What must be awkward with that??


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww u got a little man ?


I have a son yes.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww u got a little man ?


woldnt say little:whistling2:


rob2278 said:


> What must be awkward with that??


going home to the twins after a night with me
your arse must be in agony


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i am only so many tabsi can have open at once


Been on the drugs again?? Not making sense.


----------



## hayleyb24

:lol2::lol2::lol2: awww how old is he??????????


----------



## hayleyb24

u lot r so funny : victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Been on the drugs again?? Not making sense.


you beat me so much i can barely see the keyboard through my swollen eye


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep damn right you are


Yep and I am your bloody pimp so get to work.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Yep and I am your bloody pimp so get to work.


on msn getting the job done: victory:


----------



## rob2278

2 and a bit. A little monster.


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you beat me so much i can barely see the keyboard through my swollen eye


It'l be more than a swollen eye!! Bitch.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> 2 and a bit. A little monster.


i got a kid

already in training he is


----------



## hayleyb24

omg so is my little man, has he gone through the terrible 2s yet?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> It'l be more than a swollen eye!! Bitch.


dont you be messin


----------



## SteveCourty

Just got home from work. Some bloke decided it was a good idea to change his taps this evening i had to go pick the pieces up. Why do people insist on doing there own plumbing if your arm was severed you wouldnt try to patch it so why???


----------



## hayleyb24

r u 2 bein seriuos or messin ??????????????


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> omg so is my little man, has he gone through the terrible 2s yet?


Going through it as we speak!! Been up & down since about midnight!! Screaming and shouting!!


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> r u 2 bein seriuos or messin ??????????????


Straight as a die babes.


----------



## hayleyb24

cause most peope THINK they know what there doin


----------



## hayleyb24

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dont you be messin


Earn your crust!! Or else!!


----------



## hayleyb24

who else is on fb?????????


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Just got home from work. Some bloke decided it was a good idea to change his taps this evening i had to go pick the pieces up. Why do people insist on doing there own plumbing if your arm was severed you wouldnt try to patch it so why???


i once did the toilet by myself it was a good feeling


----------



## hayleyb24

eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> *i once did the toilet* by myself it was a good feeling


:eek4:


----------



## SteveCourty

hayleyb24 said:


> cause most peope THINK they know what there doin


Scary thing is i spent 3 hours this afternoon rebuilding a toilet an apparant plumber fitted. I looked him up and hed done one if those be a plumber in a week bodge job courses


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i once did the toilet by myself it was a good feeling


Only yoy ninj


----------



## hayleyb24

he aint good for shit then is he :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: god that was bad :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

SteveCourty said:


> Only yoy ninj


Ninja has come out of the closet.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> who else is on fb?????????


your on mine lol


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> he aint good for shit then is he :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: god that was bad :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> who else is on fb?????????


I am.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Ninja has come out of the closet.


was never in it


----------



## SteveCourty

hayleyb24 said:


> he aint good for shit then is he :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: god that was bad :lol2:


Ummmm should i laugth or cry....


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> was never in it


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :lol2::lol2:


im a big massive gayest yep gayest


----------



## hayleyb24

id probably cry lol (it was that bad)


----------



## hayleyb24

omg i love gay people :lol2:


----------



## hayleyb24

god how do u lot manage to stay up this late with out bein completely out of ya nut??????????????????????????????????????????????????:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> omg i love gay people :lol2:


well hello



































no one tell her im not gay


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> god how do u lot manage to stay up this late with out bein completely out of ya nut??????????????????????????????????????????????????:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


because we are weird:whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24

ooooooooooooooohhhhhhh u naughty boy lol:no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## hayleyb24

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: im just smashed :2thumb::no1:


----------



## hayleyb24

lol gay men are gay so i have no interest lol @ Ninjaaa23


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: im just smashed :2thumb::no1:


we aint taking advantage



























honest


----------



## hayleyb24

lol ur a funny fker:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> lol ur a funny fker:2thumb:


i aim to please 

just fire my funny cannon:whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24

lol who ever aint aded me on fb u borin ****ers oooopppps ;p;


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> lol gay men are gay so i have no interest lol @ Ninjaaa23


He is a GAY!!


----------



## hayleyb24

lol wot r u lot like im a lemon


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> lol who ever aint aded me on fb u borin ****ers oooopppps ;p;


Who are you on FB?? Can't add you if we don't know.


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> lol wot r u lot like im a lemon


Lessy??


----------



## hayleyb24

im hayley baker lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> He is a GAY!!


well after what we just did rob its safe to so you are a little bit gay aswell:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Lessy??


i tried this earlier on they wouldnt have it


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well after what we just did rob its safe to so you are a little bit gay aswell:whistling2:


And?? Bitch queen.


----------



## hayleyb24

lol theres nothing wrong with a bit of bum sex lol:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> And?? Bitch queen.


you want my foot up your arse











































oh w8 you would:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> lol theres nothing wrong with a bit of bum sex lol:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Fancy some??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> lol theres nothing wrong with a bit of bum sex lol:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


:mf_dribble:
i think there may be a problem with your sink


----------



## hayleyb24

lol dont think avin 2 kids u could class as bein a lemon


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you want my foot up your arse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh w8 you would:whistling2:


C**K in your ear more my style.


----------



## hayleyb24

lol @ Ninjaaa23


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> C***K in your ear more my style.


 still ringing from last time:whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24

omg wot have i started :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> lol @ Ninjaaa23


yeah for the lollage



























and i aint even remotely drunk


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> omg wot have i started :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


a battle of the gays


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> still ringing from last time:whistling2:


Tinnitus from cock??


----------



## hayleyb24

lube at the ready:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## hayleyb24

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2 rob2278


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> a battle of the gays


Ha Ha!! None of us apart from Ninja are gay!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> lube at the ready:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


:gasp:




































this is a mods picnic:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> lube at the ready:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


For your ass??


----------



## My plague

BAHAHAA






























squit


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Ha Ha!! None of us apart from Ninja are gay!!


thats what all the gays say:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

This should be in 18+ you horrible people.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

my plague said:


> squit


cogtfo


----------



## My plague

AHHH
This is the lizard one!!!! :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> This should be in 18+ you horrible people.


you started it:whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24

my arse aint an entrance :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> AHHH
> This is the lizard one!!!! :gasp:


you have a tokay




your safe


they wont steal your clothes and kill you with your own shoe
































unless you use calci-sand:whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24

lol @ rob2278 u love it :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> my arse aint an entrance :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


front door will do:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> my arse aint an entrance :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


:blush: Is it a nice arse though??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :blush: Is it a nice arse though??


your 100% filth aint ya:whip:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you have a tokay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your safe
> 
> 
> they wont steal your clothes and kill you with your own shoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you use calci-sand:whistling2:


But I was recomended by Pet at home that it was the best for tokays :gasp:


----------



## hayleyb24

naughty boi :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2 Ninjaaa23


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> But I was recomended by Pet at home that it was the best for tokays :gasp:


dog crap is best with razor blades in


----------



## hayleyb24

:lol2: @ rob2278 how can i answer that :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> your 100% filth aint ya:whip:


Trust me youth. More than 100%


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> :lol2: @ rob2278 how can i answer that :lol2:


with a yes



























and free entrance:whistling2:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dog crap is best with razor blades in


 Oh that's good then, I was worrying abit about that


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Oh that's good then, I was worrying abit about that


never use cat crap its just plain wrong


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Trust me youth. More than 100%


old man rant:whistling2:


youth:whip:


----------



## hayleyb24

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> :lol2: @ rob2278 how can i answer that :lol2:


Pics are a good start.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Pics are a good start.


no




























they are a must:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> youth:whip:


Yes kid. You = youth!:lol2:


----------



## hayleyb24

ha ha ha sorry wouldnt get them on the camera:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## hayleyb24

i need a man :lol2:not really :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

:whistling2:


hayleyb24 said:


> i need a man :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> i need a man :lol2:


:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Yes kid. You = youth!:lol2:


im 18 in dog years:whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24

wots wrong with that @ rob2278 and Ninjaaa23


----------



## My plague

hayleyb24 said:


> i need a man :lol2:


 :whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24

OMG wot av i started ??????????????


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> wots wrong with that @ rob2278 and Ninjaaa23


i was just specifying that im a man

which you are in need of


----------



## rob2278

Been summoned to bed with one of the twins. Goodnight!! No pics either!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Been summoned to bed with one of the twins. Goodnight!! No pics either!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


hes off to play with himself to pics of me


twins! its all in his head poor lad


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2:


 10 year gap, not bad? :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> 10 year gap, not bad? :whistling2:


i forgot the age


----------



## hayleyb24

lol i thi k its bout time i went to bed or i will be fked in the mornin, night all :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> lol i thi k its bout time i went to bed or i will be fked in the mornin, night all :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


night

mind to lock all your windows:whistling2:


----------



## My plague

This is like one of those long msn convos with loads (3!) people :lol2:


----------



## hayleyb24

lol its to hot lol


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> twins! its all in his head poor lad


All true kid. Go shag a chicken or something. And newbie Hayley, run away. As fast as you can.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> This is like one of those long msn convos with loads (3!) people :lol2:


3 people aint loads


1,000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 is


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> All true kid. Go shag a chicken or something. And newbie Hayley, run away. As fast as you can.


you upset me you did


----------



## hayleyb24

i want twins lol :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> i want twins lol :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


what 2 men
or women:whistling2:


----------



## My plague

I'm off aswell I reckon

G'night all!


----------



## hayleyb24

lol 2 babies of the same sex ish lol:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## hayleyb24

night @ My plague


----------



## My plague

hayleyb24 said:


> lol 2 babies of the same sex ish lol:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 *NOT* what I had in mind


----------



## My plague

hayleyb24 said:


> night @ My plague


 Nighty night..
In about 5 minutes :lol2:


----------



## hayleyb24

u dirty gits :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## My plague

hayleyb24 said:


> u dirty gits :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


But I'm a good ickle boy! :halo:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> lol 2 babies of the same sex ish lol:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


he wasnt talking about children:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> But I'mn a good ickle boy! :halo:


dirt boy


i shall train you dont worry


----------



## hayleyb24

i hope u ment licker slave boy :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> i hope u ment licker slave boy :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


hes young enough to be a small boy:whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

day is approaching 
time for me to sleep :whistling2:


----------



## My plague

This is getting hurtfull


----------



## hayleyb24

i have to agree night all


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> This is getting hurtfull


i :flrt: you

dont worry


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i :flrt: you
> 
> dont worry


 Woop!

G'night ladies!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> Woop!
> 
> G'night ladies!


Gnight

yep im aware you said ladies:2thumb:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> Gnight
> 
> yep im aware you said ladies:2thumb:


 OK, Ladies and man.. (You're the ladies!)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> OK, Ladies and man.. (You're the ladies!)


better


now gnight my music awaits


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> better
> 
> 
> now gnight my music awaits


 Lol, night!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

you lot are just terrible:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Morning!!


----------



## SteveCourty

Man im tired i have to work soon too


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Man im tired i have to work soon too


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lazy sundays:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kirky1980

alrighty abody hows the weekend been treating you?:devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

this new album is awsome


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> this new album is awsome


what album is that???


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> what album is that???


bullet for my valentine - fever

picked it up this morning


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> bullet for my valentine - fever
> 
> picked it up this morning


 
hmmm some of there stuff is ok 

a bit to hardcore for me lol 

in amsterdam on friday night there was or think it was a slipknot tribute thing going on in a pub 

i got scared lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> hmmm some of there stuff is ok
> 
> a bit to hardcore for me lol
> 
> in amsterdam on friday night there was or think it was a slipknot tribute thing going on in a pub
> 
> i got scared lol


bahahaha you wouldnt like my music


i love softer music as well and older music is always a win



old slipknot = heavy, weird and brill 
new slipknot = garbage


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> bahahaha you wouldnt like my music
> 
> 
> i love softer music as well and older music is always a win
> 
> 
> 
> old slipknot = heavy, weird and brill
> new slipknot = garbage


lol the hardest i go really is wolfmother lol i think there ace also the foo fighters are my favouite band ever but there not to hard lol

i think it was a slipknot thing they all had they crazy masks on lol
or maybe i was just tripping cos id smoked to much and they were all really ugly people lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> lol the hardest i go really is wolfmother lol i think there ace also the foo fighters are my favouite band ever but there not to hard lol
> 
> i think it was a slipknot thing they all had they crazy masks on lol
> or maybe i was just tripping cos id smoked to much and they were all really ugly people lol


it will be slipknot as a member passed away

foo fighters - times like these :gasp: simply amazing


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> it will be slipknot as a member passed away
> 
> foo fighters - times like these :gasp: simply amazing


lol yeah thats an awesome track my favourite is everlong 
also like my hero 

i see so the dutch aint that ugly then lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> lol yeah thats an awesome track my favourite is everlong
> also like my hero
> 
> i see so the dutch aint that ugly then lol


the women aint no:whistling2:

did you have a good time - stupid question really lol


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> the women aint no:whistling2:
> 
> did you have a good time - stupid question really lol


yeah the dam is ace fun and no most the women are stunning lol

theres just so much much to do but mostly chose the coffee shops:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> yeah the dam is ace fun and no most the women are stunning lol
> 
> theres just so much much to do but mostly chose the coffee shops:mf_dribble:


haha 
cant blame you there:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

Time to get the BBQ fired up!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Time to get the BBQ fired up!!


what time shall i be over


----------



## alex_owen

who has a ps3 if anyone wants to add me my psn is 

alex_owen


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what time shall i be over


17:30 OK?? Bring some meat.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> 17:30 OK?? Bring some meat.


oh i got a slab of sausage for ya


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> oh i got a slab of sausage for ya


Cocktail sausage:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Cocktail sausage:whistling2:


nope































square:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278




----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> image


im in the mood for a good old sausage:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> image


lol thats my local butcher lol its the best on the planet lol


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im in the mood for a good old sausage:whistling2:


i would of loved to have heard you say tha in amsterdam lol 
all the lady boys would right through the back of you ha ha ha


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> i would of loved to have heard you say tha in amsterdam lol
> all the lady boys would right through the back of you ha ha ha


i would have a little flap for easy access:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i would have a little flap for easy access:whistling2:


 
lol boak


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> lol boak


haha

im not actually gay, just thought i would clear that up


----------



## Wrench

Your all sick .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Your all sick .


how you into that sort of thing:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im not actually gay, just thought i would clear that up


Just good at pretending to be:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Just good at pretending to be:lol2:


i like to think so:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha
> 
> im not actually gay, just thought i would clear that up


ha ha ha i remember freddie mercury saying that aswell:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> how you into that sort of thing:whistling2:


I'm not but you lot are, I don't go for shemales lol. Just not my thing.


----------



## kirky1980

Wrench said:


> I'm not but you lot are, I don't go for shemales lol. Just not my thing.


ha ha ha either do i but iv had a few come on to me in amserdam lol

maybe i just look gay lmao


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa


----------



## Wrench

Or like a shemale lol, just kidding.

Lets face it they probably just go for the drunk and stoned so people don't realise what they are


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Ninjaa
> 
> image


you know it sexy:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol massive homosexual, sorry did I say that out loud .


----------



## kirky1980

Wrench said:


> I'm not but you lot are, I don't go for shemales lol. Just not my thing.


ha ha ha the ones who say they arent usually are lol:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

how you lot wanting some:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> Ninjaaa
> 
> image


so out all the pics of ninjaaa pieced together and thats what you come out with how accurate is it ninjaaa


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> so out all the pics of ninjaaa pieced together and thats what you come out with how accurate is it ninjaaa


my shorts are smaller and tighter


----------



## Wrench

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha the ones who say they arent usually are lol:whistling2:


shhh keep it quiet, my parents are strict catholics lol.


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> my shorts are smaller and tighter


you lie theres no way they shorts can get any smaller or tighter hahaha


----------



## kirky1980

Wrench said:


> shhh keep it quiet, my parents are strickt catholics lol.


ooooh ok i dont u want going to hell now or burned at the stake lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> you lie theres no way they shorts can get any smaller or tighter hahaha


come see m8 
pretty site:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

well I should hope not you homophobe lol.


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> come see m8
> pretty site:whistling2:


 
ha ha ha i couldnt mate dont fancy anyone hanging out the back of me to brutally honest lol


----------



## Wrench

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha i couldnt mate dont fancy anyone hanging out the back of me to brutally honest lol


"hanging out" :lol2: nice.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> "hanging out" :lol2: nice.


im always hanging out:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im always hanging out:whistling2:


A giver but not a taker then.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> A giver but not a taker then.


your arse is the proof:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Depends how burley the man is probably lol.


----------



## Wrench

Are you trying to suggest it's only gay to recieve lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Are you trying to suggest it's only gay to recieve lol.


nope works both ways 
the givers like to think they aint but they are the worst:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> your arse is the proof:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> nope works both ways
> the givers like to think they aint but they are the worst:whistling2:


Just making sure you knew, hom


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Just making sure you knew, hom


i refer to my earlir post







i aint gay


----------



## Wrench

Nor is Elton John, he just loves the willies  lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Nor is Elton John, he just loves the willies  lol.


sorry my mind was elsewere:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol theres my point . haha.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol theres my point . haha.


i was chatting with ladies not men:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Excellent purchase: victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> image
> 
> Excellent purchase: victory:


i went shoe shopping today:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i went shoe shopping today:whistling2:


Shoe shopping is for gays. BBQ chimney shopping is for men!!:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Shoe shopping is for gays. BBQ chimney shopping is for men!!:lol2:


 agreed


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Shoe shopping is for gays. BBQ chimney shopping is for men!!:lol2:


stop being such a man:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> stop being such a man:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Don't get him excited


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Don't get him excited


i am

but it aint you 2:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wrench

lol thats good news


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol thats good news


well mybe you 


a little bit


----------



## Ninjaaa23

gays:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol well im flattered but I'm not your type


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> gays:whistling2:


Everywhere.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Everywhere.


problem with that like:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> problem with that like:whistling2:


Nah, no problems.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Nah, no problems.



good, fancy a bit


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> good, fancy a bit


You never turned up for sausage earlier, missed your chance now bitch.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> You never turned up for sausage earlier, missed your chance now bitch.


my time to give you sausage


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> my time to give you sausage


Square??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Square??


whatever you like my special little guy


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> whatever you like my special little guy


:blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :blush:


like butter in my hands:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> like butter in my hands:whistling2:


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :mf_dribble:


im waiting for you arseless chaps at the ready


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im waiting for you arseless chaps at the ready


They're at the dry cleaners. Sorry.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> They're at the dry cleaners. Sorry.


its alright i got spares:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> its alright i got spares:whistling2:


:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :2thumb:


nice sig:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> nice sig:2thumb:


Thanks.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Thanks.


your in mine:gasp:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> your in mine:gasp:


That I am:gasp::lol2:


----------



## hayleyb24

i am actually starting to worry about u 2 :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> i am actually starting to worry about u 2 :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


want 2 watch


----------



## hayleyb24

lol no sorry not really my thing


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> i am actually starting to worry about u 2 :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


Don't worry, be happy:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Don't worry, be happy:lol2:


yep be gay:whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24

:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> :lol2:


Exactly!! Be happy!!:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

whos up for bum love





















































anyone:whistling2:


----------



## MattThing

Evenin', finally finished my site for my upcoming dragons, just got to fill it with content now.

Now watching a program about a woman with a 7 stone leg. :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Evenin', finally finished my site for my upcoming dragons, just got to fill it with content now.
> 
> Now watching a program about a woman with a 7 stone leg. :gasp:


^^^^^^above


up fo it


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ^^^^^^above
> 
> 
> up fo it


You may be in there kid!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im gonna add him on ps3 then follow him around a little


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ^^^^^^above
> 
> 
> up fo it


This?



Ninjaaa23 said:


> whos up for bum love
> 
> anyone:whistling2:


Exit only mate.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> Exit only mate.


.............


----------



## rob2278

MattThing said:


> Exit only mate.


A giver maybe:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> A giver maybe:whistling2:


yep share the love matt:whistling2:


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep share the love matt:whistling2:


Oh dear. What's up mate? Feeling a bit lonely?


----------



## rob2278

MattThing said:


> Oh dear. What's up mate? Feeling a bit lonely?


He has come out!!


----------



## MattThing

rob2278 said:


> He has come out!!


Lies!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> Lies!


whos lying:whistling2:


----------



## MattThing

Ninjaaa23 said:


> whos lying:whistling2:


No one?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

MattThing said:


> No one?


ah well thats ok then


----------



## rob2278

MattThing said:


> Lies!


Seems interested :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Seems interested :lol2:


no one will relpace you:flrt:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no one will relpace you:flrt:


:help:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:devil::censor:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :devil::censor:


Why the anger:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Why the anger:whistling2:


sisters a retard and theres too many folk wanting my help


but i still luvs you


----------



## rob2278

How old is your sister:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> How old is your sister:whistling2:


17:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

If you love me, will you buy me this -










It's only £6499.99


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> 17:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> If you love me, will you buy me this -
> 
> image
> 
> It's only £6499.99


deal:flrt:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> deal:flrt:


Result: victory:

Now get it F*****G ordered!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Result: victory:
> 
> Now get it F*****G ordered!!


link please:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> link please:2thumb:


Felt AR1 Di2 2010 Only £6,499.99


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Felt AR1 Di2 2010 Only £6,499.99


now address :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> now address :whistling2:


MMM?? PO box maybe.


----------



## rob2278

Off to bed now. With a woman btw. Chow!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Off to bed now. With a woman btw. Chow!!



cya m8



will be me in your bed soon:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> cya m8
> 
> 
> 
> will be me in your bed soon:whistling2:


Can't wait!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Can't wait!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


bet u cant


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> bet u cant


Until tomorrow!!


----------



## Wrench

This thread is getting a little queer and I don't mean a sick midget .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> This thread is getting a little queer and I don't mean a sick midget .


sup big man:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> sup big man:whistling2:


lol theres my point. I doubt anyone else will join in with this thread with you two flirting all the time .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol theres my point. I doubt anyone else will join in with this thread with you two flirting all the time .


no one comes in here anyways:gasp:

i aint gay:2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no one comes in here anyways:gasp:
> 
> i aint gay:2thumb:


lol true. You keep saying that, all I said was you were flirting, didn't say anything about being gay, who are you trying to convince lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol true. You keep saying that, all I said was you were flirting, didn't say anything about being gay, who are you trying to convince lol.


ahhhhhhh just my posts make me look gay lol


who knows mybe i am:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol maybe, only one way to fidn out, I think robs up for it lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol maybe, only one way to fidn out, I think robs up for it lol.


so do i:whistling2:
just needs a gentle push


----------



## Wrench

from behind lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> from behind lol.


:lol2:

up late tonight are we not


----------



## Wrench

I'm always up this late lol, god knows why I just always am. I'm off now though, got a delivery at 9 and then off too the docs for injections woo lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> I'm always up this late lol, god knows why I just always am. I'm off now though, got a delivery at 9 and then off too the docs for injections woo lol.



2 oclock call that late


you wouldnt like my world lol


----------



## Wrench

lol not really I often just forget the time. I'm a student so do nothing most of the time, some nights im up till 6 - 7am some nights its 2 or 3 just depends on the night and whats happening tomorrow lol and when I do actually look at the time, I tend to get carried away doing other things lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol not really I often just forget the time. I'm a student so do nothing most of the time, some nights im up till 6 - 7am some nights its 2 or 3 just depends on the night and whats happening tomorrow lol and when I do actually look at the time, I tend to get carried away doing other things lol.


ah 
the student card works all the time:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol maybe, only one way to fidn out, I think robs up for it lol.


:bash:



:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

lol don't deny it rob .


----------



## kirky1980

ha ha ha ninjaaa looking back over those threads u sound gayer than sir elton ha ha ha


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol maybe, only one way to fidn out, I think robs up for it lol.


Attacking me whilst I'm absent:devil:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Attacking me whilst I'm absent:devil:


I was just hoping you would read it today lol. My apologise . The point is that ninja is a raging hom .


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> I was just hoping you would read it today lol. My apologise .


Accepted:2thumb:




Wrench said:


> The point is that ninja is a raging hom .


Correct!!:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

whats up my sexy lads


----------



## Wrench

hows it goin ****?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> hows it goin ****?


very very good

how r u lot?


----------



## Wrench

Not too shabby, still waiting on my f**king delivery though lol.


----------



## rob2278

:welcome:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Not too shabby, still waiting on my f**king delivery though lol.


ahhhhh postmen always show up late when yu get up early as well:devil:



rob2278 said:


> :welcome:


hey rob:flrt:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ahhhhh postmen always show up late when yu get up early as well:devil:
> 
> 
> hey rob:flrt:


Ordered my bike yet:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Ordered my bike yet:whistling2:


on its way




















oh the things we would do wih it


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ahhhhh postmen always show up late when yu get up early as well:devil:


Yeah it's well annoying the other day I set my alarm for quarter past 9 thinking he wont show up on time and he showed up bang on 9 lol so I was rushin around tryin t get dressed lol.


----------



## Wrench

I think your gonna be the bike if your not careful rob lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Yeah it's well annoying the other day I set my alarm for quarter past 9 thinking he wont show up on time and he showed up bang on 9 lol so I was rushin around tryin t get dressed lol.


i just answer in any state lol, his fault for being early:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> I think your gonna be the bike if your not careful rob lol.


mg:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:gasp::whip:


rob2278 said:


> mg:


----------



## Wrench

lol see.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

coming back to bed rob


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> coming back to bed rob


:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

told you, like i said I think he's up for it ninja lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

come on



im all excited as well:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol gays.

do either of you know how to attach photos to pm's?


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol gays.
> 
> do either of you know how to attach photos to pm's?


Gay lord. You want to pm us pics of your wang:gasp:


----------



## Wrench

you wish lol. stop dreamin.

seriously do you know?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

copy the image location, img code, or url of the image and paste it into the the little button pic (of the mountaain and sun)


----------



## Wrench

Its on my comp not a url and I tried copying the location into it and its just a red cross in a box.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Its on my comp not a url and I tried copying the location into it and its just a red cross in a box.


upload the pic onto photobucket first, only way to do itor upload ur pics into your album on here thats what i do


----------



## Wrench

kk cheers


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> upload the pic onto photobucket first, only way to do itor upload ur pics into your album on here thats what i do



:naughty:

It's now a case of waiting to see who receive the pics:gasp:


----------



## rob2278

Bitch.


----------



## Wrench

lol awww sorry did you get excited .


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol awww sorry did you get excited .


Certainly not!!


:war:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

nice c**k m8:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol serves you right rob for thinking I would send such filth. It was to show someone my beardy set up as they are a noob to beardy keeping lol. Ninja loved my c**k rob why cant you


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i need beer:devil:


----------



## Wrench

lol why?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

just want beer




















































and rob


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Ninja loved my c**k rob why cant you


Didn't take long for you to turn!!
mg:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Didn't take long for you to turn!!
> mg:


no harm in looking:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol I didn't turn, I meant the drawing thingy, ur so filthy, I really thin you have issues with your sexuality rob  maybe you and ninja can sort them out.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> I really thin you have issues with your sexuality rob


It's the fact that I know I'm not gay and I can joke about it, so I am!! You maybe the one with issues:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> It's the fact that I know I'm not gay and I can joke about it, so I am!! You maybe the one with issues:whistling2:


all robs are gay:whistling2:

everyone on this off-topic is gay:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

I can joke about it too, hence the massive c**k in your box............I mean inbox :whistling2:



p.s. your gay


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> I can joke about it too, hence the massive c**k in your box............I mean inbox :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. your gay


you were a bit rough though

play nicer next time:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> I can joke about it too, hence the massive c**k in your box............I mean inbox :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. your gay




.....


----------



## Wrench

lol in ur endo.......what, who said that, my beardy has been stealing my laptop to go on RFUK again.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol in ur endo.......what, who said that, my beardy has been stealing my laptop to go on RFUK again.


not into animals much


----------



## Wrench

lol much?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol much?


dont knock it till you have tried it:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol sick f**k. I'm gonna have your animals rescued.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol sick f**k


never said i tried it:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol yeah sure you havn't, I know your kind


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol yeah sure you havn't, I know your kind


the sig says it all:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol yes, worryingly it does.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
i love you chaps


----------



## Wrench

lol is that because we are half as wierd as u? 

Whats ur name btw? I just keep callin you ninja, or is that ur name


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol is that because we are half as wierd as u?
> 
> Whats ur name btw? I just keep callin you ninja, or is that ur name


i am a ninja yes

my name be robert


----------



## Wrench

so have you got two accounts and are flirting with yourself? 

*makes mental note* beware of people named robert.


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> the sig says it all:whistling2:


:lol2:




Wrench said:


> so have you got two accounts and are flirting with yourself?
> 
> *makes mental note* beware of people named robert.


Beware!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beware!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


yep we is dangerous:whip:


----------



## Wrench

I was thinking more mental and rapey  lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> I was thinking more mental and rapey  lol


that aswell








































you interested:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol you love putting strange things at the bottom of posts dont you.

























































































































I'm ok *** .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol you love putting strange things at the bottom of posts dont you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok *** .


are you sure






























































i wont ask again


----------



## Wrench

yup lol. not into the whole male rape thing.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> yup lol. not into the whole male rape thing.


cuddly man bear:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> :whistling2:


:lol2::no1:^^^^^check edit bahahahahahaha


----------



## Wrench

LOL Like it


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> LOL Like it


who wouldnt want a cuddly man bear:2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

Straight people? lol


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> who wouldnt want a cuddly man bear:2thumb:


Me: victory:


----------



## Wrench

No STRAIGHT


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> No STRAIGHT


You are a bitch!!:bash:


----------



## Wrench

lol you love it


----------



## Ninjaaa23

you guys are so gay


----------



## SteveCourty

This has just turned into a gay for all.

Ill contact a mod and ask for a name change to ninjs gay date line.

Made an attempt at building a fake wall for a viv. Ive ended up with a room full of polystyrene its got everywhere im also covered in the polystyrene spray stuff and the wall well to be frank looks naff


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> This has just turned into a gay for all.
> 
> Ill contact a mod and ask for a name change to ninjs gay date line.
> 
> Made an attempt at building a fake wall for a viv. Ive ended up with a room full of polystyrene its got everywhere im also covered in the polystyrene spray stuff and the wall well to be frank looks naff


u calling the mods gay steve


----------



## rob2278

SteveCourty said:


> Ill contact a mod.





Ninjaaa23 said:


> u calling the mods gay steve


These??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> These??
> 
> image


yep 


gay, the whole lot of them gay


----------



## Wrench

Steves right this is like your gay dating thread lol. 

Shame about your decor, hope you get it right eventually lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Steves right this is like your gay dating thread lol.
> 
> Shame about your decor, hope you get it right eventually lol.


:whistling2:
the decor is lovely


----------



## rob2278

Goodnight.


----------



## kirky1980

this thread should be known as the gayest reptile owners in the world thread lol


----------



## sazzle

Morning all  x


----------



## rob2278

sazzle said:


> Morning all  x


Morning.


----------



## Wrench

Mornin


----------



## Ninjaaa23

fancy a bum:whistling2:





































i mean afternoon


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> fancy a bum:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean afternoon


ha ha ha are you the big gay following of balls of steel?
is that why you have no pics :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha are you the big gay following of balls of steel?
> is that why you have no pics :lol2:


:lol2:
i love that guy
i really aint gay you know:whistling2:


----------



## sazzle

how is everyone  other than wanting to be done up the poop shoot :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

sazzle said:


> how is everyone  other than wanting to be done up the poop shoot :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:

Good thanks. You?? Up the poop shoot:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> how is everyone  other than wanting to be done up the poop shoot :lol2:


is that an offer dear:whistling2:


----------



## sazzle

no one pokes my poop shoot :lol2:

i'm all good ta  house is tidy and i've just found a bottle of vodka that i'm uber tempted to drink :lol2:


----------



## sazzle

CHOOOOOOOOOON

YouTube - Cragga - Please Mr Postman OFFICIAL (Dubstep Refix)

just been listening to it on the studio pc, sounds awesome


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> no one pokes my poop shoot :lol2:
> 
> i'm all good ta  house is tidy and i've just found a bottle of vodka that i'm uber tempted to drink :lol2:


isnt it a little early

better watch no one questions your sanity:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> isnt it a little early
> 
> better watch no one questions your sanity:whistling2:


For tidying the house, yes it is.


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2:
> i love that guy
> i really aint gay you know:whistling2:


ha ha i think he is awesome aswell 

and voddie mmmmmm who put that though in my head i need some red bull now


----------



## sazzle

rob2278 said:


> For tidying the house, yes it is.


i agree but i was working saturday and that was my tidying up day, couldn't really trust the OH to do much :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

sazzle said:


> couldn't really trust the OH to do much :whistling2:


We don't do things like tidying.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> i agree but i was working saturday and that was my tidying up day, couldn't really trust the OH to do much :whistling2:


NEVER tidy up NEVER its just wrong



kirky1980 said:


> ha ha i think he is awesome aswell
> 
> and voddie mmmmmm who put that though in my head i need some red bull now


i need a sandwich



rob2278 said:


> For tidying the house, yes it is.


above 
you slag:whistling2:


----------



## sazzle

haha don't i know it, rob isn't too bad, he's good at washing dishes and washing clothes, ooh and anything garden related  x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sazzle said:


> haha don't i know it, rob isn't too bad, he's good at washing dishes and washing clothes, ooh and anything garden related  x


far too many robs on here


me n rob are the original duo


----------



## sazzle

Ninjaaa23 said:


> NEVER tidy up NEVER its just wrong


i wish i didn't have to but i'm a big girl now and mummy doesn't come to my house to tidy up after me


----------



## rob2278

sazzle said:


> rob isn't too bad, he's good at washing dishes and washing clothes, ooh and anything garden related  x


:gasp: Am I??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa tis so blistful


----------



## sazzle

rob2278 said:


> :gasp: Am I??


haha my rob is :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

noticed when wrench aint around theres no gay chat:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> noticed when wrench aint around theres no gay chat:whistling2:


:hmm: How true.

Obviously a gay:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :hmm: How true.
> 
> Obviously a gay:lol2:


yep





















































wrench your a poof:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

Hey f**k y'all when I'm not around it's a big homoerotic free for all with you two. I am the one that keeps the peace *** balls .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Hey f**k y'all when I'm not around it's a big homoerotic free for all with you two. I am the one that keeps the peace *** balls .


:lol2:

dont worry m8 we love you for who you are:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

haha, you better :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Hey f**k y'all when I'm not around it's a big homoerotic free for all with you two. I am the one that keeps the peace *** balls .


Don't recall today's conversation containing any gayness until you were mentioned:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Don't recall today's conversation containing any gayness until you were mentioned:whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


*high 5*
you tell him rob


----------



## Wrench

I don't recall any gayness being mentioned until you two said it. So there.


----------



## Wrench

Oi stop gangin up on me i've done nothin


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Oi stop gangin up on me i've done nothin


join us then


----------



## Wrench

how? lol


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> I don't recall any gayness being mentioned until you two said it. So there.


*Wrench dances around his handbag*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> how? lol


group orgy:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

No rob, no he doesn't lol.


----------



## Wrench

Ill pass thanks ninja , so this was all a ploy to get me into bed, well im not that kinda girl..........I mean guy. :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> I mean guy. :whistling2:


Or gay:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

watch it madam


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> watch it madam


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Ill pass thanks ninja , so this was all a ploy to get me into bed, well im not that kinda girl..........I mean guy. :whistling2:


mmmmmmmmmmmmm theres no way of knowing



rob2278 said:


> Or gay:whistling2:


this:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Anyway moving on from gay talk. I still havn't got my f'in delivery :| not happy.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Anyway moving on from gay talk. I still havn't got my f'in delivery :| not happy.


i still aint got no sandwich

hurry up rob im hungry


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> I still havn't got my f'in delivery :| not happy.


I'm still waiting for a stat I bought off of here last week. Think I'll go & PM the person in question.:devil:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i still aint got no sandwich
> 
> hurry up rob im hungry


Vile bitch:whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im still waiting for a refund from 3 weeks ago:devil:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> I'm still waiting for a stat I bought off of here last week. Think I'll go & PM the person in question.:devil:


Im bidding on one on ebay, one hour left, nearly won .


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Im bidding on one on ebay, one hour left, nearly won .


What's the link to it?? I'll purposely bid on it & win it:devil::devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Wrench

Not a chance mate


----------



## Ninjaaa23

laters babes


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Not a chance mate


:bash:


----------



## Wrench

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Did you win it:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Yup :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Yup :whistling2:


:devil: Hope it's faulty :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :devil: Hope it's faulty :Na_Na_Na_Na:


thank you very much


----------



## Ninjaaa23

morning


----------



## rob2278

Morning:whip:


----------



## Wrench

Mornin. hows it goin?


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Mornin. hows it goin?


:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i didnt realise this time of day existed:gasp:


----------



## Wrench

I didn't until I got a beardy who needs stuff delivering lol.


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i didnt realise this time of day existed:gasp:





Wrench said:


> I didn't until I got a beardy who needs stuff delivering lol.


Pair of bummers.:bash:

Try getting up a 6 everyday!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Pair of bummers.:bash:
> 
> Try getting up a 6 everyday!!


i get up at 7 for uni m8
terrible times


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i get up at 7 for uni m8
> terrible times


Same here. Plus I'm usually up at 6 cos thats when my girl goes to work.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> my boyfriend.


:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Same here. Plus I'm usually up at 6 cos thats when my boyfriend goes to work.


i knew it:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Oi *** balls don't edit my posts. See know talk of gayness until you come along.



Ninjaaa23 said:


> i love massive willies:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Oi *** balls don't edit my posts. See know talk of gayness until you come along.


thats cause we is the only ones here






its a sausage fest


----------



## rob2278

Everyone else has been scared off:eek4:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Everyone else has been scared off:eek4:


they aint 8) enough


----------



## Wrench

Maybe its all your **** talk ninja, dont forget that you started all this in the first place lol.


----------



## kirky1980

hey dudes and gays iv just realized the world sup starts in 2 days:mf_dribble:


----------



## rob2278

kirky1980 said:


> hey dudes and gays iv just realized the world sup starts in 2 days:mf_dribble:


Wupee do.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> hey dudes and gays iv just realized the world sup starts in 2 days:mf_dribble:


so does my private party, want to come


----------



## Wrench

Wahoo. My missus alwyas has a going at me for playing championship manager like "it's not real why do you waste your time, your sad"

True I probably shouldn't wear a suit but...


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> Wupee do.


 
i sense by your sarcasm u dont like football lol


----------



## kirky1980

Wrench said:


> Wahoo. My missus alwyas has a going at me for playing championship manager like "it's not real why do you waste your time, your sad"
> 
> True I probably shouldn't wear a suit but...


yeah get a nice suit. do you need an assistant? lol

thats a fine game lol


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> so does my private party, want to come


yes,yes i do lol but will the football be on thats the decider for me


----------



## Wrench

lol you can be, I'll have to get you another desk though


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Wupee do.




thats just what i was thinking :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

Oh and thats wasn't sarcasm, that was robs normal tone, he's retarded you see, not very good at communication


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> thats just what i was thinking :lol2:


Well hello there:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

Wrench said:


> lol you can be, I'll have to get you another desk though


 
oh ill bring my own desk with all my team notes and that in it :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

me and you rob have a lot in common

cherry can join in:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> Well hello there:whistling2:


 
ooooh ninjaaa will be upset now


----------



## kirky1980

are you doing the fantasy football on skysports wrench


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Well hello there:whistling2:



hello! :notworthy:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> hello! :notworthy:


No need to bow. Yet:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

threesome:2thumb:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> No need to bow. Yet:whistling2:


 :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :lol2:


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :mf_dribble:


dont you have the twins


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :mf_dribble:



i see you have yourself a stalker? i dont  ........... well none that i know of :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dont you have the twins


One of the twins. Could try for the other one also:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

kirky1980 said:


> are you doing the fantasy football on skysports wrench


Nah, I'm not a massive football fan really. I do play the games but don't really follow it, but can't not watch the world cup really.


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> i see you have yourself a stalker? i dont  ........... well none that i know of :lol2:


It can be arranged:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

be careful you'll find rob licking your windows tonight. I'm a much better stalker lol, much more sneeky 


btw your new furniture looks great from the garden


----------



## Ninjaaa23

writes red cherry in stalker notebook


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> writes red cherry in stalker notebook




*runs for the hills :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

Ninjas the last guy you want stalking you, he fancies animals too you know. hes twisted.


----------



## Wrench

Where as me on the other hand ...........I've got a 10inch tongue and can breathe through my ears lol.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Where as me on the other hand ...........I've got a 10inch penis and can breathe through my arse lol.


:gasp:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> :gasp:


:lol2: just kidding around rob . don't get jelous lol.




even if thats also true :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i heard that ninjas a right charmer:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

I think your mistaking the word charmer for *** there ninja


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> I think your mistaking the word charmer for *** there ninja


.....


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> .....


Awww I'm sorry.......was a good burn though


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Awww I'm sorry.......was a good burn though


cheers, much appreciated


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> *runs for the hills :lol2:


*follows*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

you meanys


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you meanys


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you meanys




what....us? i dont believe you :whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

were lovely really, your just sensitive


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> were lovely really, your just sensitive



yes, we are nice as pie....if you like pie that is :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

lol apple pie?


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol apple pie?



yes, apple pie :2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> yes, apple pie :2thumb:


Warm apple pie:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

Wrench said:


> Nah, I'm not a massive football fan really. I do play the games but don't really follow it, but can't not watch the world cup really.


oh no u cant miss it its the greatest show on earth i think its only gays that dont watch it lol


----------



## redcherry

indeed...warm apple pie yummy


----------



## Wrench

nom nom nom *looks guilty infront of an empty pie dish*


----------



## rob2278

kirky1980 said:


> I love watching men run around falling over each other


:gasp:


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> :gasp:


 
ha ha ha that i do 

i love the beautiful game lol
i think u do also lol
sweaty men in tight shorts and that


----------



## Wrench

errr, I play American football, at least we have pads between us.


----------



## kirky1980

Wrench said:


> errr, I play American football, at least we have pads between us.


 
lol is that pads with wings lol
na i like american football aswell and have been to see the miami dolphins about 8 year ago what a day out and those cheerleaders :mf_dribble:


----------



## Wrench

Yeah anyone who says that its girly cos u wear pads aint been hit by a defensive lineman lol. They did a test and found that American football players exhert 1000 lbs more pressure per unit area than a rugby player lol. nd yeah I know what ya mean lol, we got our own cheerleaders .


----------



## kirky1980

Wrench said:


> Yeah anyone who says that its girly cos u wear pads aint been hit by a defensive lineman lol. They did a test and found that American football players exhert 1000 lbs more pressure per unit area than a rugby player lol.


lol bugger that saying that id play american fotball anyday b4 id play rugby.at least that way when u get your head stood on at least your wearing a helmet lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

you lot repulse me


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you lot repulse me



agreed


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> agreed


not you though:flrt:


----------



## rob2278

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha that i do
> 
> i love the beautiful men lol
> sweaty men in tight shorts and that:mf_dribble:


:gasp: It's getting worse.


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> not you though:flrt:



good :2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

why do we repulse you


----------



## Wrench

kirky1980 said:


> lol bugger that saying that id play american fotball anyday b4 id play rugby.at least that way when u get your head stood on at least your wearing a helmet lol


Ive played both, trust me american football hurts more lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> why do we repulse you


ALL YOUR GAY CHAT:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> why do we repulse you



football talk :whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

:O talk about the pot calling the kettle black. yeah, u racist lol.

Your gay chat has covered half of this thread so quiet before I rip off you testicles so you can be what you always wanted .


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> football talk :whistling2:


It is American football, atleast thats interesting, imo lol.

ok ill stop then now. I don't mind you saying that but ninja is only saying it cos hes getting excited thinking of men .


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> football talk :whistling2:


This.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> :O talk about the pot calling the kettle black. yeah, u racist lol.
> 
> Your gay chat has covered half of this thread so quiet before I rip off you testicles so you can be what you always wanted .


your mean


----------



## Wrench

Yeah but u deserved it lol.


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> your mean


It's a sign of affection!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> It's a sign of affection!!


but he didnt get it out or nothing


----------



## Wrench

It's really really really really really really not  lol.
Just because he likes it rough doesn't mean I'm into that lol.


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> but he didnt get it out or nothing


Give him time. It will come.


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> but he didnt get it out or nothing


:lol2: I don't get it out on a first date, I'm not that kinda gal........crap I did it again .


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> :lol2: I don't get it out on a first date, I'm not that kinda gal........crap I did it again .



:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> :lol2: I don't get it out on a first date, I'm not that kinda gal........crap I did it again .


haha i bet your a woman in your late 30s who is getting rather excited right now:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

"I feel pretty oh so pretty, I feel pretty and witty and........oh wait" :whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

right, im off got to go grab a shower and get ready for work. catch you guys later : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> right, im off got to go grab a shower and get ready for work. catch you guys later : victory:


see ya there


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> right, im off got to go grab a shower


I'll be there in 5:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

grrrrrrrrrrrrr guess i need to get dressed now:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

wahoo lets all have a shower party.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> wahoo lets all have a shower party.


Soap on a rope time:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Soap on a rope time:whistling2:


1,666:gasp:


----------



## Wrench

He's the devil lol.

you need soap on a rope with ninja .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> He's the devil lol.
> 
> you need soap on a rope with ninja .


ninjas off to play with his doctor who figures


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ninjas off to play with his doctor who fingers


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> 1,666:gasp:


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> image


oh you horny devil you


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you would love my fingers wouldnt you


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you would love my fingers wouldnt you


 
only if there nice and chunky :whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> only if there nice and chunky :whip:


i can use 2 at once if you wish


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i can use 2 at once if you wish


ach why stop at 2 git the lot in there lol


----------



## kirky1980

dont it just suck balls when u realize that u have lost yer fone


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ach why stop at 2 git the lot in there lol


fist it is:flrt:


----------



## rob2278

kirky1980 said:


> only if there nice and chunky :whip:


Like sausages.

Now not appropriate now fists are involved.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> dont it just suck balls when u realize that u have lost yer fone


no but im sure rob will suck your balls


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no but im sure rob will suck your balls


he can suck the taxi drivers balls that says he couldnt find it 20 mins after being in his car and it already been switched off:censor::censor::censor:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> he can suck the taxi drivers balls that says he couldnt find it 20 mins after being in his car and it already been switched off:censor::censor::censor:


hunt him down and fork out his nostrils


----------



## Ninjaaa23

right cya later guys


no doubt i shall see you first rob:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> right cya later guys
> 
> 
> no doubt i shall see you first rob:2thumb:


.....


----------



## Wrench

I feel like I just "accidentally" strolled into a gay bar lol.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> "accidentally"


:rotfl::roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## Wrench

oops must have slipped with those quotation marks :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

:gasp: Read these. Think there is something going on between Wrench & Kirky:whistling2:




Wrench said:


> Wahoo. My boyfriend alwyas has a going at me for playing championship manager like "it's not real why do you waste your time, your a sad gay"
> 
> True I probably shouldn't wear a gimp mask but I love to...





kirky1980 said:


> yeah get a nice gimp mask. do you need a gay assistant? lol





Wrench said:


> yes, I'll have to get a bigger bed though





kirky1980 said:


> oh ill bring my own bed with all my team mates and sex toys in it :whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol the sad thing is you spent time doing that. get a life man .


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol the sad thing is you spent time doing that. get a life man .


Bitch:whip:


----------



## Wrench

lol you know it's true .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :gasp: Read these. Think there is something going on between Wrench & Kirky:whistling2:


i seen it from the beginning:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

you would know you wrote the book on being the biggest gaylord.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> you would know you wrote the book on being the biggest gaylord.


i did indeed its big, pink, sparkly full of glitter and ribbons:flrt:
im rather proud of it


----------



## Wrench

lol your best work.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol your best work.


He won awards for it apparently.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> He won awards for it apparently.


yep i did indeed:2thumb:
im rather good


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i seen it from the beginning:whistling2:


 
your only jealous cos your arse wasna good enough little boy lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> your only jealous cos your arse wasna good enough little boy lol


i give 
i certainly dont take


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> :gasp: Read these. Think there is something going on between Wrench & Kirky:whistling2:


 
lmao that was actually quite funny


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i give
> i certainly dont take


 
ha ha ha yea yeah bet your arse is as wide as the tay


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha yea yeah bet your arse is as wide as the tay


you calling me fat


----------



## kirky1980

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you calling me fat


 
ha ha ha theres nothing wrong with love handles lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha theres nothing wrong with love handles lol


:lol2: true


----------



## Wrench

Something for rob to hold on to ninja? lol


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Something for rob to hold on to ninja? lol


:whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh ballsacks


----------



## Wrench

he hangs onto your ballsack? kinky.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> he hangs onto your ballsack? kinky.


wouldnt you


----------



## Wrench

lol probably












not


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not


i would cut you so good


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Ninjaaa I want to hang off your ballsack.


:gasp:



You need help


----------



## Wrench

lol ur sick.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol ur sick.


im only kidding



but seriously lets stop the gayness


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> but seriously lets stop the gayness


We'll scare the ladies away:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> We'll scare the ladies away:gasp:


we may attract a few


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> we may attract a few


You just never know:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Back in a bit. Off running.


----------



## Wrench

Anyways moving on. Tryin to buy another viv on ebay for £25. I rly shouldnt lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Anyways moving on. Tryin to buy another viv on ebay for £25. I rly shouldnt lol.


buy yourself a tarantula


----------



## Wrench

lol I cant have any more pets . why a tarantula anyways?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol I cant have any more pets . why a tarantula anyways?


their amazing thats why and cheap and easy to look after and take up no space


----------



## Wrench

yeah but I move around a lot and when I do I already have to take my beardy and viv so jus cant keep any more just yet. unfortunatly.


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> buy yourself a tarantula


No:gasp:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Anyways moving on. Tryin to buy another viv on ebay for £25. I rly shouldnt lol.


Link:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

no lol.


----------



## redcherry

hey, hey!! im back.
did you miss me? :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Of course.


----------



## Wrench

Who are you again? lol just kidding .


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Of course.


good :2thumb:
blimey...very busy shift :lol2:


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Who are you again? lol just kidding .


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> good :2thumb:
> blimey...very busy shift :lol2:


Been busy here too. And gay:gasp: 

But there is no more gayness now.


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> we may attract a few


One's come back:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> One's come back:whistling2:


thanks to me:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

We now need more. Get a hareem on the go:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> We now need more. Get a hareem on the go:2thumb:


very rare women are on here
too busy cooking and cleaning:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

Mmmmm... nice cuppa after work :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> very rare women are on here
> too busy cooking and cleaning:whistling2:


Suppose they have to do it don't they.


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> Mmmmm... nice cuppa after work :2thumb:


Can I come round for one:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Suppose they have to do it don't they.


not really
but god they love it:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> not really
> but god they love it:whistling2:


yes we do. dont ask me why though :lol2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Can I come round for one:whistling2:



you can...if you can get here!! :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> you can...if you can get here!! :lol2:


I get everywhere:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol its not much of a hareem with 2 guys one girl and ninja who were not sure about . 

where do ya work?


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> I get everywhere:whistling2:


Careful he will be asking where you live next.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

lesbians:flrt:


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Careful he will be asking where you live next.



:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :lol2:


Address.....:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> lesbians:flrt:


Where:mf_dribble:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Address.....:whistling2:




crater 3,
the moon
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> crater 3,
> the moon
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


On my way.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> On my way.
> 
> image



ill put the kettle on


----------



## redcherry

right, im off to bed as ive got to be up at 5am for work.
goodnight guys : victory:


----------



## Wrench

night, catch ya later


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> right, im off to bed


I'll try not to wake you when I get in:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Rob leave her alone u pedo


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Rob leave her alone u pedo


:gasp:


----------



## Wrench

lol haha I'm joking of course :whistling2:















probably


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol haha I'm joking of course :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably


21. Hopefully:gasp:


----------



## Wrench

21? lol or is that how old she told you she was . The police never believe you do they.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> 21? lol or is that how old she told you she was . *The police never believe you do they.*


I wouldn't know to be honest with you. Your obviously talking from experience??:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol not on that subject no but I'm just assuming since they put you on the list anyway .


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol not on that subject no but I'm just assuming since they put you on the list anyway .


I see:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

lol jus playin . You think this is bad you should try living with ma family lol.


----------



## rob2278

:halo:


----------



## Wrench

lol urgh, tired now


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Wrench

Well I got something you can do, find me somewhere that sells dubia roaches cheap and regular


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Well I got something you can do, find me somewhere that sells dubia roaches cheap and regular


roachcolony.co.uk brill site
also try rickslivefoods


----------



## Wrench

Cheers for that. Will defo have to start a colony eventually, theyre expensive lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Cheers for that. Will defo have to start a colony eventually, theyre expensive lol.


dqmn right they are thats why i bought small 1s and growing them on


----------



## Wrench

Is it easy to keep a colony, do you have to wait a long time for them to grow?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Is it easy to keep a colony, do you have to wait a long time for them to grow?


yep takes around 6 months or so to have a uasable colony for feeders


----------



## Wrench

God thats a pain. So after 6 months would there be enough to sustain a beardy?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> God thats a pain. So after 6 months would there be enough to sustain a beardy?


YEP:2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

Fair enough. Do you need to clean them out though?that would be difficult.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Fair enough. Do you need to clean them out though?that would be difficult.


every few days replacing food and water crystals etc.


you also have to seperate different sizes at some stage as well


----------



## Wrench

So it's not like they need a proper clean out then. Is it easy to prevent mould and smell?


----------



## redcherry

i think someone should make me a cup of tea :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> i think someone should make me a cup of tea :whistling2:


Sugar.....??


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Sugar.....??


one please...and not too milky :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> one please...and not too milky :2thumb:


I'll be up with it in 5:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> I'll be up with it in 5:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> I'll be up with it in 5:whistling2:



can i have a bananna aswell please? :flrt:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> can i have a bananna aswell please? :flrt:


Certainly can:mf_dribble:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Certainly can:mf_dribble:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wrench

*cough* pedo lol

hey guys and gals.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> *cough* pedo lol
> 
> hey guys and gals.


:welcome::whip:


----------



## redcherry

wheres everyone gone? ive gotta go back to work soon :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> wheres everyone gone? ive gotta go back to work soon :lol2:


Still here:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Still here:whistling2:



just us two then? :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> just us two then? :lol2:


.....:mf_dribble:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> .....:mf_dribble:



:mf_dribble::whip: 





:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :mf_dribble::whip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :gasp:



only joking :2thumb: *hugs*


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> only joking :2thumb: *hugs*


:2thumb:............













































:mf_dribble:


----------



## Wrench

Back, sorry was just saying hi to my beardy .


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Back, sorry was just saying hi to my beardy .



hey, hey!! : victory:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Back, sorry was just saying hi to my beardy .


Did it answer back??:lol2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Did it answer back??:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

Yeah, hes very clever is my beardy


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Yeah, hes very clever is my beardy



so are my leos....bless them


----------



## Wrench

Fist thing mine does is runs up and says mornin . maybe it's because I have food lol.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Fist thing mine does is runs up and says mornin . maybe it's because I have food lol.



thats like Rufus...whenever i wake up or go into the room, hes always looking at me, and comes up to say hi....:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

lol mines been very hungry today, bounding up and down after locust nd roaches . Think this new arcadia bulb has made him a lot more active.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol mines been very hungry today, bounding up and down after locust nd roaches . Think this new arcadia bulb has made him a lot more active.


:flrt:
one of my locusts done a runner the other night, i only knew where it was because Rufus was trying to catch it from inside his enclosure when the locust was outside :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> thats like Rufus...whenever i wake up or go into the room, hes always looking at me, and comes up to say hi, PLEASE FEED ME!!


:gasp: You must feed your reps!!


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :gasp: You must feed your reps!!



i do feed my reps....you made me sad now :gasp:


----------



## Wrench

Don't be mean rod, course she feeds her reps.


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> i do feed my reps....you made me sad now :gasp:


:blush:

Forgive me. :notworthy:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :blush:
> 
> Forgive me. :notworthy:



you are forgiven : victory:


----------



## Wrench

I need to go to the docs but I rly cba. Not in the mood to move .


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> I need to go to the docs but I rly cba. Not in the mood to move .



oh dear, whats up? you ok? *hugs*


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> oh dear, whats up? you ok? *hugs*


Caught something off Ninjaaa:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

thanks . I'm fine, I'm having tonnes of injections for various things because im off to indonesia for a month volunteering so gotta be covered for everythin.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> thanks . I'm fine, I'm having tonnes of injections for various things because im off to indonesia for a month volunteering so gotta be covered for everythin.



very true. its good to see that some people still care though :2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

Lol its what I do . Done it a few times now in various places around the world. This time I'm working with rescued langur monkeys and tryin to reintroduce them and make sure its successful and as I'm a zoologist they want me to make sure all goes well and monitor behaviour, food etc etc.


----------



## redcherry

right, im going to get ready for work....again
catch you guys later : victory:


----------



## Wrench

catch ya later. I'm gonna get some lunch .


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

lunch? its almost dinner time lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

what a beautiful day it is


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Caught something off Ninjaaa:whistling2:


im 100% clean baby8)


----------



## gesh gecko

drink my beer and smoke my weed


----------



## Ninjaaa23

gesh gecko said:


> drink my beer and smoke my weed


nice grammer:no1:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what a beautiful day it is


Not when your in hiding:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

for being a pedo lol.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> for being a pedo lol.


:bash::whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

all the beautiful folk are out




haha just realised this doubles as an insult for rob - win!!


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> all the beautiful folk are out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha just realised this doubles as an insult for rob - win!!


:whip:you bitch.


----------



## rob2278




----------



## Wrench

Gay :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## alex_owen

No wrench that went away ages ago its not allowed to come back!:whip:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Gay :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 There you go faggott:whistling2:


----------



## alex_owen

BE nice Rob oryou'll get hit over the head with Ninja's Gay book


----------



## rob2278

alex_owen said:


> BE nice Rob oryou'll get hit over the head with Ninja's Gay book


The one he wrote. The inspiration for it being himself:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

*sigh*


----------



## rob2278

Wrench has ressurected the gayness. As you said, he's one of them.


----------



## arnie23

rob2278 said:


> Wrench has ressurected the gayness. As you said, he's one of them.


:gasp: Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!



:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

arnie23 said:


> :gasp: Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


 It's true:gasp:


----------



## Wrench

lol try telling that to my girl . Anyway moving on, since I didn't, just by calling you gey does not ressurect gayness. You wish rob .


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol try telling that to my girl . Anyway moving on, since I didn't, just by calling you gey does not ressurect gayness. You wish rob .


Obviously hit a nerve on the subject:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Oh dear, have a read on this thread -

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/529857-worst-decision.html

Idiot.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Oh dear, have a read on this thread -
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/529857-worst-decision.html
> 
> Idiot.


world is full of shit m8


just scream loudly into their faces, should sort them out


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> world is full of shit m8
> 
> 
> just scream loudly into their faces, should sort them out


Read the last few posts, it's now gone slightly off topic:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol read my previous posts, it really didnt 



rob2278 said:


> Obviously hit a nerve on the subject:whistling2:
> 
> 
> [URL="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_12.gif"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb113&pp=ZNman000"]image[/URL]


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Read the last few posts, it's now gone slightly off topic:whistling2:


dirty boy


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol read my previous posts, it really didnt


 

I meant in the link in my earlier post poofter!!


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dirty boy


  

:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNman000image
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smileycentral.com/dl/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb112_ZNman000&utm_id=7920image


awesome, im continuing your off topicness in the stupid thread


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> awesome, im continuing your off topicness in the stupid thread


I've just noticed!!

:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Taxi.......


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> Taxi.......


Yep, a skinhead is after you:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Yep, a skinheads after you:gasp:


skin heads a good bloke

just as you are rob:flrt:


----------



## SteveCourty

Rahhhh ha ha ha ha ha ha

thats all


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> skin heads a good bloke
> 
> just as you are rob:flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNman000image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smileycentral.com/dl/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb095_ZNman000&utm_id=7923image


vietnam tranny:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/529899-omg-read.html#post6431110

She's back.


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> vietnam tranny:whistling2:


As you like it though:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> As you like it though:whistling2:


give it a bash


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> give it a bash


----------



## Wrench

Just as I thought, you guys brought back the gay talk.


----------



## redcherry

guess whos back? :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Just as I thought, you guys brought back the gay talk.


Oh, and look who's back:whistling2:

POOF!!!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> guess whos back? :whistling2:


baps out


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> guess whos back? :whistling2:


Well hello. Again!!


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> baps out


Yep. Now.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Well hello. Again!!



fancy seeing you here :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

again baps out


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> I am a massive ***


Quiet you same sex having mother f**ker .


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> again baps out



:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> fancy seeing you here :lol2:


 ..............:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

hey hey red cherry. how was work?


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> hey hey red cherry. how was work?


Your gay. She's female.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> hey hey red cherry. how was work?



was ok, bit busy though....cant wait for my bed


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> was ok, bit busy though....cant wait for my bed


I'll be waiting:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> I'll be waiting:whistling2:


yeah outside licking the window like a proper tard


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Your gay. She's female.


that doesnt even make sense u spesh


----------



## Ninjaaa23

baps out


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> was ok, bit busy though....cant wait for my bed


lol what you doing on here then?


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> yeah outside licking the window like a proper tard


I'll be around yours next giving you a good seeing to also. Bitch!!:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

were as i will be watching as my minions shred asses worldwide mwahahahahahahahahahhahahah


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> I'll be around yours next giving you a good seeing to also. Bitch!!:lol2:


Finally it comes out you massive massive gaylord . Plus you wont be, and you don't even know where I live .


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol what you doing on here then?



just having a nice cuppa before bed, and thought....ill go see what you guys been upto :lol2:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> were as i will be watching as my minions shred asses worldwide mwahahahahahahahahahhahahah



:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Finally it comes out you massive massive gaylord . Plus you wont be, and you don't even know where I live .


You'll be the one getting regular bum action "volunteering" in Nigeria or wherever your "volunteering" too:whistling2: Ass monkey:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

lol that wasn't half bad......for you

but firstly its indonesia im off too and im no ass monkey, im working to save monkeys lives but having no sould you wouldnt know what volunteering is .


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol that wasn't half bad......for you
> 
> but firstly its indonesia im off too and im no ass monkey, im working to save monkeys lives but having no sould you wouldnt know what volunteering is .


Indonesian monkeys are a gay as you can get. Monkey bummer!!:lol2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Indonesian monkeys are a gay as you can get. Monkey bummer!!:lol2:



you two are terrible :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

stop being gay



so red cherry 8)


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> so red cherry 8)


Baps out??


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> stop being gay
> 
> 
> 
> so red cherry 8)




so...Ninjaaa...:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Baps out??



you really have a thing for my boobs dont you? :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> so...Ninjaaa...:whistling2:


this going anywere good


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> you really have a thing for my boobs dont you? :lol2:


 Can I see them then:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> this going anywere good


I'm going further!!:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Oh, where's my bike??


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Can I see them then:whistling2:



:lol2: and nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> :lol2: and nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i think i seen them on 18+

i may be mistaken though


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i think i seen them on 18+
> 
> i may be mistaken though



you may well be...


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :lol2: and nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 PM maybe??:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i think i seen them on 18+
> 
> i may be mistaken though


What?? My bike??


----------



## Wrench

lol rob has never seen a real woman thats why hes so gay, he doesn't know what a woman looks like naked, only men. So he may never stop asking to see your boobs lol.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> What?? My bike??



:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> What?? My bike??


on its way


Wrench said:


> lol rob has never seen a real woman thats why hes so gay, he doesn't know what a woman looks like naked, only men. So he may never stop asking to see your boobs lol.


he has seen me so narnar


----------



## Wrench

lol yeah but you just dress as a woman ninja, doesn't make you a woman .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol yeah but you just dress as a woman ninja, doesn't make you a woman .


i am a woman!


----------



## Wrench

Only on weekends ninja


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Only on weekends ninja


im 1 just now


----------



## Wrench

lol do you often change?


----------



## redcherry

im off to bed guys, goodnight : victory:


----------



## Wrench

Hmmm, I need some coke. Ninja go get me some, mush.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol do you often change?


yep i have many disguises


rob get out of my cleavage


----------



## Wrench

Night redcherry, good dreams. Make sure you close your curtains or rob will watch you sleep lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Hmmm, I need some coke. Ninja go get me some, mush.


i drank my last can


----------



## redcherry

oh, and sweetdreams :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

Are all your disguises as utterly insane as this one?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Are all your disguises as utterly insane as this one?


stormtrooper
old lady
mario
woman
ninja
me on occasion


----------



## Wrench

You see mine are more inventive:

giraffe
old man
barak obama (you may have seen me on tv)
gordan brown (as above)
panther
deformed person (not much changeing needed)
the wind
etc etc


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> You see mine are more inventive:
> 
> giraffe
> old man
> barak obama (you may have seen me on tv)
> gordan brown (as above)
> panther
> deformed person (not much changeing needed)
> the wind
> etc etc


not bad

giraffe is way off though


----------



## Wrench

Seriously, you wouldn't know the difference, I can blend in perfectly in the middle of Africa.........or London .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im also perfecting glasgow ned


----------



## Wrench

lol Glasgow ned. you have to knife someone first to really get into character.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

yep true

as they are well ard:whistling2:

bunch of nobs


----------



## Wrench

lol totally. I went to glasgow once, the only trains and bus routes are outbound lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

wonders if i should get a netbook


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol totally. I went to glasgow once, the only trains and bus routes are outbound lol.


stand up to them and they usually shit themselves



especially the 10 year old 1s:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

Which one? I wouldn't bother tbh, I really don't like them. Not as much as macs though, I despise them lol.


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> stand up to them and they usually shit themselves
> 
> 
> 
> especially the 10 year old 1s:lol2:


lol you started on a 10 year old? way to go tough guy.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Which one? I wouldn't bother tbh, I really don't like them. Not as much as macs though, I despise them lol.


i do have a desktop but has ram issues and is doing my tits in, plus would be good as i is a student plus they have the all important webcam


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol you started on a 10 year old? way to go tough guy.


:lol2: just imagine that

may not be a bad idea though might stop them being so dumb


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i do have a desktop but has ram issues and is doing my tits in, plus would be good as i is a student plus they have the all important webcam


Lol showing yourself naked to men is not all important.

Plenty of laptops have a webcam plus loads of ram, I'm not a big fan, I'm a student too. Got myself an acer last year.


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :lol2: just imagine that
> 
> may not be a bad idea though might stop them being so dumb


lol good point. does anyone else think some people should have to have a license to breed .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Lol showing yourself naked to men is not all important.
> 
> Plenty of laptops have a webcam plus loads of ram, I'm not a big fan, I'm a student too. Got myself an acer last year.


was thinking netbook as they are cheaper but should opt for laptop me thinks


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol good point. does anyone else think some people should have to have a license to breed .


yep

the things i would do to neds if i could get away with it:bash:


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> was thinking netbook as they are cheaper but should opt for laptop me thinks


Its definately worth spending the extra bit for high quality. Plus you can easily get your webcam thrown in lol.















and get me some coke........now. mush.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Its definately worth spending the extra bit for high quality. Plus you can easily get your webcam thrown in lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and send me naked pictures. :whistling2:


erm only if you do









webcams are perfect for nudity


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> erm only if you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> webcams are perfect for nudity


How dare you edit my posts :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> How dare you edit my posts :gasp:


spoken from deep deep deep inside the closet:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol nobody will find me in here.......shhhhh .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol nobody will find me in here.......shhhhh .


i always find my victims


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i always find my victims


lol victims? are you suggesting that it is against their will or somehow unpleasent? .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol victims? are you suggesting that it is against their will or somehow unpleasent? .


depends on the person i suppose:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> depends on the person i suppose:whistling2:


lol ahhh admitting to rape, if your ever a suspect this can be used as evidence lol .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol ahhh admitting to rape, if your ever a suspect this can be used as evidence lol .


nope 
im careful


----------



## Wrench

lol just incase


----------



## Ninjaaa23

who ever brought up rape 



is real sick


----------



## Wrench

Hey you said you may force people or it may be unpleasent lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

did i:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol yup.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

fair enough lol


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol rob has never seen a real woman thats why hes so gay, he doesn't know what a woman looks like naked, only men. So he may never stop asking to see your boobs lol.


Attack me whilst I'm absent:bash:


----------



## redcherry

morning guys! : victory:


----------



## My plague

Mornin'


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> morning guys! : victory:





My plague said:


> Mornin'


:welcome::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wrench

Mornin all


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :welcome::Na_Na_Na_Na:




did you guys have a good sleep?


----------



## Wrench

Not too bad, got t sleep around 5 and just woke up


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> did you guys have a good sleep?


I think so.


----------



## Wrench

And how did you sleep?


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> And how did you sleep?


To whom are we asking:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

red cherry in reply to her asking.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> red cherry in reply to her asking.


Bitch:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wrench

lol well you had already replied.


----------



## My plague

I can't remember if I slept well, I was sleeping


----------



## Wrench

lol everyones a comedian


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i actually slept


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i actually slept


With Redcherry or Wrench:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol :whistling2:.

Right off for more injections, I'm gonna look like a heroine addict lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol :whistling2:.
> 
> Right off for more injections, I'm gonna look like a heroine addict lol.


LOOk



thought you were


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> With Redcherry or Wrench:whistling2:


neither


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> LOOk
> 
> 
> 
> thought you were


What a heroine addict? charmin, no I'm not lol. My pet pink elephant told me I'm not .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> What a heroine addict? charmin, no I'm not lol. My pet pink elephant told me I'm not .


its the twisted jackal you have to watch out for




never take his advice:O


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol :whistling2:.
> 
> Right off for more injections, I'm gonna look like a heroine addict lol.


I hope they hit the vein first time:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I hope they hit the vein first time:whistling2:


nasty nasty man


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> nasty nasty man


:whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :whip:


i dont like wips


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i dont like wips


Chains, Cat o nine tails:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Chains, Cat o nine tails:whistling2:


just you and i will be happy:flrt:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> just you and i will be happy:flrt:


That'll give Wrench something to squawk about:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> That'll give Wrench something to squawk about:lol2:


hes always been jelous of our love

he will find his own man one day


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> he will find his own man one day


He's way too picky. 

He will have lot's of "un-required" love though when he gets to Nigeria on his voluntary duties.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> He's way too picky.
> 
> He will have lot's of "un-required" love though when he gets to Nigeria on his voluntary duties.


yep

he loves rape apparently


----------



## Wrench

Oh yer pick on me when I'm not here why don't you.

Firstly your a bunch of **** and ninja your the one who said you rape people.
Secondly I'm going to indonesia not nigeria you tard.
lastly Ninja your so fickle one min you want me next you want him, I think it just depends on who is online lol but if you want me to leave you two love birds to it then just say and ill go lol.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Oh yer pick on me when I'm not here why don't you.
> 
> Firstly your a bunch of **** and ninja your the one who said you rape people.
> Secondly I'm going to indonesia not nigeria you tard.
> lastly Ninja your so fickle one min you want me next you want him, I think it just depends on who is online lol but if you want me to leave you two love birds to it then just say and ill go lol.


Your just a bitch.:whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

cant all us gay guys just get along


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Your just a bitch.:whip:


yeah w/e just cos you want ninja all to yourself.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

men fighting over me again

*sssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> cant all us gay guys just get along


 You're cheating on me? :?


----------



## redcherry

im back :flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

My plague said:


> You're cheating on me? :?


like i said last night your my fav:2thumb:


redcherry said:


> im back :flrt:


hello


----------



## Wrench

hey redcherry.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> hey redcherry.



hey, i see the convo hasnt changed much :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> hey, i see the convo hasnt changed much :lol2:


nope this lot never quit


----------



## Wrench

I think we should all disown ninja, he has betrayed us all lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> I think we should all disown ninja, he has betrayed us all lol.


why so


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> hey, i see the convo hasnt changed much :lol2:


lol nope ninja always seems t find away of bringing back the gay theme lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol nope ninja always seems t find away of bringing back the gay theme lol.


its what happens when sorrounded by gays


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> im back :flrt:


Hello again:whistling2:



redcherry said:


> hey, i see the convo hasnt changed much :lol2:


It never will with Wrench here:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wrench

Don't speak to rob nd redcherry like that.


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> It never will with Wrench here:Na_Na_Na_Na:


your the one who was gayly bitching while I wasnt here so I couldnt have.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i have food:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i have food:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Awww I want food. I haven't eaten yet, I'm starving.


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i have food:Na_Na_Na_Na:



ive got a bananna


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Awww I want food. I haven't eaten yet, I'm starving.


Would you like a bacon roll??


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> ive got a bananna


You love your fruit you lol.

I am on a tropical fruit juice binge at the mo, can't get enough of the stuff.


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Would you like a bacon roll??


I would love one, bring it round and I'll pay for petrol lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> ive got a bananna


steak pie roast spuds and spagetti:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> You love your fruit you lol.
> 
> I am on a tropical fruit juice binge at the mo, can't get enough of the stuff.



yes i do. i think you should let me have some of your tropical fruit juice :flrt:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> yes i do. i think you should let me have some of your tropical fruit juice :flrt:


I have a banana going spare:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> yes i do. i think you should let me have some of your tropical fruit juice :flrt:


 You can help your self, I've got tonnes of the stuff, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> ive got a bananna


pathetic:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

always have to make it dirty don't you rob, she has a bannana and doesn't want your petit membre lol


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> always have to make it dirty don't you rob, she has a bannana and doesn't want your petit membre lol


Well it beats talking about tropical fruit juice:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

apples and pears, who cares


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Well it beats talking about tropical fruit juice:whistling2:


Well you didnt have to involve yourself lol, we were talking to each other.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Well you didnt have to involve yourself lol, we were talking to each other.


The bitch has returned:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

No I'm just stating facts


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> No I'm just stating facts


OK, lets move on.

Would you like £52,800??


----------



## Wrench

lol I love you rob


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> OK, lets move on.
> 
> Would you like £52,800??



:lol2: i wish


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## Wrench

lol theres nothing in those boxes, shes not strong enough to lift heavy objects .


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image


Nice:flrt:


----------



## Wrench

lol did you take this ninja?


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol theres nothing in those boxes, shes not strong enough to lift heavy objects .




i have to lift heavy objects everyday :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

no but this was me

http://www.hotlikesauce.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/10.09.09-My-Way-Get-The-****-Out-Of-It.jpg


----------



## Wrench

Yeah but shes weedy. Im sure you have atleast something other than bone on you lol.


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no but this was me
> 
> image


lol like it.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Yeah but shes weedy. Im sure you have atleast something other than bone on you lol.



im not weedy no...and i actually have boobs :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> im not weedy no...and i actually have boobs :lol2:


prove it
otherwise your a man


----------



## Wrench

On that note lol I'm off to the girlfriends, catch you guys later.


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> im not weedy no...and i actually have boobs :lol2:


That was my point lol. and you don't have to proove it we all know your a girl lol he's just excited like a 10 year old .


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :2thumb:image



:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

yep wrenchhttp://ants.planet.ee/trap/get%20the%20****%20out.jpg


----------



## Wrench

anyways, cya.

Thanks for that ninja. I hope you die lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> anyways, cya.
> 
> Thanks for that ninja. I hope you die lol.


haha im messin


cya m8 remember to keep your socks on


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> anyways, cya.
> 
> Thanks for that ninja. I hope you die lol.



catch you later


----------



## rob2278

Bye darling:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Bye darling:whistling2:



:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Bye darling:whistling2:


only matter of time before i find you, oh how i will make you scream


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> only matter of time before i find you, oh how i will make you scream



well....:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> well....:whistling2:


you want some as well


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> only matter of time before i find you, oh how i will make you scream


:gasp::lol2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :gasp::lol2:



i think we should run away :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> i think we should run away :lol2:


Together:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Together:whistling2:



:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


We could eat each others bananas:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

dont fear it, embrace it


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> We could eat each others bananas:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## redcherry

its sooo quiet...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> its sooo quiet...


not in my room it aint


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> not in my room it aint



im so bored


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> im so bored


Get drunk!!


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Get drunk!!



:lol2: not on my own


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :lol2: not on my own


 Your not alone:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Your not alone:whistling2:



really? :gasp: scared....


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> really? :gasp: scared....


:lol2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :lol2:




would you like a cuppa while you are standing there watching me? :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> would you like a cuppa while you are standing there watching me? :lol2:


 OK, 1 sugar please.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> OK, 1 sugar please.



ill pass it through the window


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> ill pass it through the window


I'm not outside:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> I'm not outside:whistling2:




:gasp: oh dear!!


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :gasp: oh dear!!


Exactly:mf_dribble:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Exactly:mf_dribble:



are you hiding?


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> are you hiding?


That would be telling:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> That would be telling:whistling2:



right...i shall find you!!


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> right...i shall find you!!


I doubt it


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNman000image
> 
> I doubt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smileycentral.com/dl/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb095_ZNman000&utm_id=7923image



Hmmmm....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

robs nipples are hard


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> robs nipples are hard



hello stranger : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> hello stranger : victory:


stranger back to a very strange land


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> robs nipples are hard


They are:blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

very lickable


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> very lickable


They'll poke your eye out:lol2:


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> very lickable


 :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

My plague said:


> :lol2:


 Wanna have a go:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Wanna have a go:whistling2:


hes my 1 my only
leave him alone


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Wanna have a go:whistling2:



dont need yours :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> dont need yours :whistling2:


:mf_dribble: pics!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> dont need yours :whistling2:


he was refering to ash ketchup


----------



## My plague

redcherry said:


> dont need yours :whistling2:


 Address please? :whistling2:
Piss off rob :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :mf_dribble: pics!!



nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnncccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh










































































of homos


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnncccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of homos


 Oh yeah you are aren't you


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:devil:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :devil:



hehehe!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> hehehe!!! :whistling2:


mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha






























ha


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha


----------



## redcherry

ive just had strawberries and cream!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
yummy


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image


 LOOOL!:no1:


----------



## My plague

redcherry said:


> ive just had strawberries and cream!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> yummy


 Ohhhh!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## My plague

rob2278 said:


> [URL="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_14_6.gif"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb114&pp=ZNman000"]image[/URL]


 Stop with the gay smileys and advertising!! ARRG!


----------



## redcherry

My plague said:


> Ohhhh!!



you can have some next time


----------



## My plague

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image


 Epic :no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> you can have some next time


your powers dont work on me sith scum


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## My plague

redcherry said:


> you can have some next time


 Ya hear that, ninja, rob, I'm gonna get some off redcherry :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

My plague said:


> Ya hear that, ninja, rob, I'm gonna get some off redcherry :whistling2:


Bitch:whip:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> ive just had strawberries and cream!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> yummy


I'm off to put crickets in the fridge:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## My plague

rob2278 said:


> Bitch:whip:


 It's 'cos my name's Ash and it's cute.. Right?


----------



## rob2278

Fear me now!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## My plague

rob2278 said:


> Fear me now!!


 No :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image


Your dad knows you are:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

My plague said:


> No :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Bummer.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Fear me now!!




:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:



and it is Ash


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image




oh dear :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> oh dear :lol2:


 Your a bit of an artist I see:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Your a bit of an artist I see:whistling2:


yep she draws:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Your a bit of an artist I see:whistling2:



yep, what one have you seen?


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> yep, what one have you seen?


The woman with the erect nips & the cloth.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> The woman with the erect nips & the cloth.



oh right...do you like it?

the whole cloth debate is rather funny :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> oh right...do you like it?
> 
> the whole cloth debate is rather funny :lol2:


 
It's good. Wish I could draw


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> It's good. Wish I could draw http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNman000image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smileycentral.com/dl/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb113_ZNman000&utm_id=7921image



it took ages...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> it took ages...


i can draw


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i can draw


I dread to think:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I dread to think:gasp:


dont think then


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dont think then


Probably best not to:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i can draw



have you got any pics on here?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im on the hunt, im on the prowl



i got your scent rob


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> have you got any pics on here?


do you really want to seee them






























REALLY


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im on the hunt, im on the prowl
> 
> 
> 
> i got your scent rob


I've had a wash and have got womens deodorant on to thwart you search.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I've had a wash and have got womens deodorant on to thwart you search.


dont worry


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> do you really want to seee them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY


im brave, go for it :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image


I know the person in your pic:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> im brave, go for it :lol2:


few mins


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> few mins



ok :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I know the person in your pic:whistling2:


who:whistling2:


redcherry said:


> ok :2thumb:


ready for it


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> who:whistling2:


The woman & boy.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> The woman & boy.


yes i know
who are they:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yes i know
> who are they:whistling2:


That would be telling.


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> who:whistling2:
> 
> ready for it


i am indeed : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ok heres a piece i did of rob still needs a bit of work


----------



## My plague




----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ok heres a piece i did of rob still needs a bit of work
> 
> 
> image


 
 

I don't have the facial hair and I'm not bald.


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ok heres a piece i did of rob still needs a bit of work
> 
> 
> image




:roll2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ok heres a piece i did of rob still needs a bit of work
> 
> 
> image


That's Wrench you've drawn there!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNman000image
> 
> I don't have the facial hair and I'm not bald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smileycentral.com/dl/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb113_ZNman000&utm_id=7921image


like i said not done:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image


this is us lot


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> this is us lot




you need to put boobs on one :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> you need to put boobs on one :gasp:


me wrench rob n ash




your not gay:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> you need to put boobs on one :gasp:


deleted.


----------



## My plague

Yay! I can be A


----------



## redcherry

* blushes madly* :lol2:


----------



## redcherry

i think you should do one of me!! :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> i think you should do one of me!! :lol2:


Is there more than one of you:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

do what


----------



## My plague

redcherry said:


> i think you should do one of me!! :lol2:


----------



## redcherry

My plague said:


> image




:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> :lol2:


does it ressemble you


----------



## rob2278

This is Ninjaaa -










:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> This is Ninjaaa -
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


im near bald so spot on
but the clothes are all wrong


you on the drugs the lines are a bit wobbly


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> does it ressemble you



not quite :lol2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> This is Ninjaaa -
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:



:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im near bald so spot on
> but the clothes are all wrong
> 
> 
> you on the drugs the lines are a bit wobbly


Thought you said you were a woman earlier, hence the dress:whistling2:

As for the drugs, I wish!! Just crap at drawing:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Thought you said you were a woman earlier, hence the dress:whistling2:
> 
> As for the drugs, I wish!! Just crap at drawing:lol2:


i actually kinda do dress like a woman i suppose


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i actually kinda do dress like a woman i suppose


:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :2thumb:


is that really a good thing:gasp:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> is that really a good thing:gasp:


Depends how you look at it:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> is that really a good thing:gasp:



:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Depends how you look at it:whistling2:


haha:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> is that really a good thing:gasp:





rob2278 said:


> Depends how you look at it:whistling2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha:2thumb:


Oh Wrench the wench. Her blood will boil with all this talk!!:lol2:

The bitch:whip:


----------



## SteveCourty

my pic of ninja



my missus made me withdraw the teeny tiny penis I think he must have tiny legs


----------



## rob2278

SteveCourty said:


> my pic of ninja
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs552.ash1/32232_406687418895_747443895_4295035_6427070_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> my missus made me withdraw the teeny tiny penis I think he must have tiny legs


Bet that has taken you ages to draw:whistling2:

And it's still not as good as mine:lol2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Oh Wrench the wench. Her blood will boil with all this talk!!:lol2:
> 
> The bitch:whip:



meany!!:whip:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> meany!!:whip:


Ooh!! Whip me Redcherry:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> my pic of ninja
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=206159&id=747443895image
> 
> my missus made me withdraw the teeny tiny penis I think he must have tiny legs


haha me loves it




she wasnt complaining last time m8:whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha me loves it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she wasnt complaining last time m8:whistling2:


Its cos she didnt realise that little to move her she never woke up


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Ooh!! Whip me Redcherry:mf_dribble:



(Rob):whip:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> (Rob):whip:


Ooh baby:mf_dribble:


----------



## redcherry

SteveCourty said:


> my pic of ninja
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=206159&id=747443895image
> 
> my missus made me withdraw the teeny tiny penis I think he must have tiny legs



:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

mean steve


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> mean steve


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNman000image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smileycentral.com/dl/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb097_ZNman000&utm_id=7925image


gay!!


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> gay!!


Yep. You are. And so is Wrench.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Yep. You are. And so is Wrench.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


what about it!!


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what about it!!


Lets fight


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Lets fight http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNman000image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smileycentral.com/dl/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb113_ZNman000&utm_id=7921image


no 

:gasp:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no
> 
> :gasp:


Scared??


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Lets fight http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNman000image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smileycentral.com/dl/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb113_ZNman000&utm_id=7921image



dont be mean :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Scared??


not worth the travel money imo


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> dont be mean :whistling2:


You want it too:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> not worth the travel money imo


:whip:


----------



## redcherry

im off to bed guys. goodnight!
catch you later : victory:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> im off to bed guys. goodnight!
> catch you later : victory:


Goodnight. I'll be up in a bit:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Goodnight. I'll be up in a bit:whistling2:



*hides under the duvet*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

super noodles


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> *hides under the duvet*


Hiya!!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> super noodles


Beer.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Beer.


mini roll
and
peperrami


----------



## My plague

twiglets


----------



## rob2278

My plague said:


> twiglets


Anchovies:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

cheese
crackers


----------



## rob2278

Bacon & bovril on toast with melted cheese. And anchovies.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

manwich


----------



## My plague

frosties


----------



## rob2278

Beer & paracetamol. :2thumb:


----------



## hayleyb24

> manwich


is that a gay term for a threesome ??????? :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> is that a gay term for a threesome ??????? :lol2:


Oh, hello again.


----------



## rob2278

You in to threesomes:whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24

Hello :lol2: and no i aint :gasp:


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> Hello :lol2: and no i aint :gasp:


 :blush: *runs & hides*


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> and no i aint :gasp:


Boring:lol2:


----------



## hayleyb24

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## rob2278

It's worth asking. You never know your luck:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Look at my sig:whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24

OMG :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

my whole sig concept has been stolen


----------



## hayleyb24

:lol2: thats wrong:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> :lol2: thats wrong:lol2:


what is?


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> :lol2: thats wrong:lol2:





Ninjaaa23 said:


> what is?


Us lot stealing your sig ideas,:blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

for you rob anything:2thumb:
do as you please:flrt:


----------



## Wrench

Mornin guys hows it hangin?

Rob I don't hate you lol.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Mornin guys hows it hangin?


To the left at the moment.




Wrench said:


> Rob I don't hate you lol.


:flrt:


----------



## Wrench

lol so what you guys been up to?


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol so what you guys been up to?


Not much. Took car in to the garage to get air con fixed (foc hopefully) and shopping. I lead an exciting life.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i slept sums up my day so far


----------



## Wrench

lol fair enough. I'm just waiting for hours for the woman to get ready lol got a doctors appoinment at 2 and takes an hour t get there. women .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol fair enough. I'm just waiting for hours for the woman to get ready lol got adoctors appoinment at 2 and takes an hour t get there. women .


i know a woman who gets dessed in like 10 mins


jelous much:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wrench

A bit lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> A bit lol.


:2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

Its ok with any look I might make the appoinment.......next year


----------



## Ninjaaa23

doctors fondle you when out cold


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> doctors fondle you when out cold


I'm having a wisdom tooth out soon. General anesthetic. I'll be out cold:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I'm having a wisdom tooth out soon. General anesthetic. I'll be out cold:mf_dribble:


well it aint the only thing you will be getting im afraid


----------



## SteveCourty

Ninjaaa23 said:


> doctors fondle you when out cold


Which doctors and how do I sign up


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> Which doctors and how do I sign up


me 
and 
at my house


----------



## Wrench

Do you do it when not out cold? I only need vaccinations lol.

I had t tooth out when out cold, I was like 5 lol and then another when I was like 18 and was told they don't put adults under, are you a wimp lol.

However the last tooth I had out he did a local anasthetic and then didn't give it enough time to take effect and then yanked my tooth out, gotta tell you, it hurts a little lol.


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well it aint the only thing you will be getting im afraid


What else happens:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

teeth are supposed to stay in the mouth:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Well done ninja . but occasionally they have to come out. As a kid I had 8 out because I was like a shark and had way to many teeth for my own good .


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> teeth are supposed to stay in the mouth:whistling2:


:gasp:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Well done ninja . but occasionally they have to come out. As a kid I had 8 out because I was like a shark and had way to many teeth for my own good .


Did you bite people for fun??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

dentists, doctors, medication 
avoid them all


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dentists, doctors, *medication*
> avoid them all


e's are good. Or they used to be, back in the day.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> e's are good. Or they used to be, back in the day.


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image


Is that you??:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Is that you??:gasp:


yes it is


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yes it is


Oh......


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Oh......


dont you remember their faces 


or do you just do your business then leave


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dont you remember their faces
> 
> 
> *or do you just do your business then leave*


This, no strings.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> This, no strings.


ah 












































































































ok:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok:whistling2:


.....


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> .....


I is so bored its borderline dangerous:devil:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> I is so bored its borderline dangerous:devil:


Did you watch the ENGLAND match??



































































































































































:gasp:


----------



## Wrench

Yeah I always bite people for fun .

I get like that ninja, I piss people off when I'm bored lol. Just for fun.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Yeah I always bite people for fun .
> 
> I get like that ninja, I piss people off when I'm bored lol. Just for fun.


Bite me. Now:whip:


----------



## Wrench

lol kinky.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Did you watch the ENGLAND match??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp:


no cant be arsed with it today

so instead i shall crush this bean weevil


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no cant be arsed with it today
> 
> so instead i shall crush this bean weevil


It was crap. I don't follow football, but I thought I would be patriotic and watch. 
















































































































































































Pass the bean weevil :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> It was crap. I don't follow football, but I thought I would be patriotic and watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pass the bean weevil :whistling2:


same 
i tend to watch a few world cup matches like the final and semis






oh i found a spider


----------



## rob2278

And a follower in another thread!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

wasnt anything exciting


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> wasnt anything exciting


Boring cow.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Boring cow.


erm ok then


----------



## redcherry

hey guys! : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> hey guys! : victory:


OMG a woman


blah blah blah blah


babs out


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> OMG a woman
> 
> 
> blah blah blah blah
> 
> 
> babs out


This. Now please.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> This. Now please.



and hello to you two to....:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> and hello to you two to....:lol2:


pms fine


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> hey guys! : victory:


Hey hows it going?


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> and hello to you two to....:lol2:


Hello again. You gonna show your baps tonight??


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Hey hows it going?



all is well thankyou. im moving soon :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> all is well thankyou. im moving soon :2thumb:


dont avoid the real question


----------



## Wrench

cool somewhere nice?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

you cant have a serious conversation on the off-topic:bash::whip:


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> cool somewhere nice?



nah...still in the same town, just more near town centre


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you cant have a serious conversation on the off-topic:bash::whip:


Exactly. Get yourselves a room for that:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Exactly. Get yourselves a room for that:lol2:


wrench bats for the other team
so isnt possible


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you cant have a serious conversation on the off-topic:bash::whip:



ok rob...im going to live in a big fluffy marshmallow :whip:

:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> ok rob...im going to live in a big fluffy marshmallow :whip:
> 
> :lol2:


Picking on me??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i will put your marshmallow in my tea then you will be mine forever:flrt:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Picking on me??



no....not atall :whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i will put your marshmallow in my tea then you will be mine forever:flrt:



:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> no....not atall :whistling2:


Check my revised sig:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Check my revised sig:whistling2:


as do i for easy access


----------



## Wrench

I bat for the other team, yeah the other team than you maybe (psst as in im straight)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> I bat for the other team, yeah the other team than you maybe (psst as in im straight)


a straight man shouldnt have to state he is indeed straight


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Check my revised sig:whistling2:



:lol2::lol2:


----------



## promarc73

i see a group thing going on. thats were rob went for a kleenex moment


----------



## Ninjaaa23

my new shoes ae super sexy:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

promarc73 said:


> i see a group thing going on. thats were rob went for a kleenex moment


just let it flow free

worry about it later


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> I bat for the other team, yeah the other team than you maybe (psst as in im straight)


Lord of the gays. Finally admitted it. Well done:lol2:


----------



## promarc73

Ninjaaa23 said:


> just let it flow free
> 
> worry about it later


i did let it flow m8 to quick could'nt reach the kleenex in time :gasp: :blush:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> my new shoes ae super sexy:Na_Na_Na_Na:



bet they dont beat mine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> bet they dont beat mine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


prove it 
pics


----------



## rob2278

promarc73 said:


> i did let it flow m8 to quick could'nt reach the kleenex in time :gasp: :blush:


Oh dear.


----------



## promarc73

rob2278 said:


> Oh dear.


i know m8 unlike me to not get to the box


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i never use kleenex


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> prove it
> pics



i would...but my shoes arent here


----------



## rob2278

promarc73 said:


> i know m8 unlike me to not get to the box


Maybe a posh one next time:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Maybe a posh one next time:whistling2:



:whip: :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :whip: :lol2:


Is that the butter going on my ass??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

children are watching:gasp:


----------



## promarc73

rob2278 said:


> Maybe a posh one next time:whistling2:


think that'll be the safest option :lol2:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> children are watching:gasp:



rob is very rude....:gasp:


----------



## rob2278

rob2278 said:


> Is that the butter going on my ass??





Ninjaaa23 said:


> children are watching:gasp:


My ass


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> rob is very rude....:gasp:


He is.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

shouldnt they be in bed as apposed to sitting watching you bend over:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

ive got a nice cuppa! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> ive got a nice cuppa! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i have sexier shoes than you:Na_Na_Na_Na:
and water:Na_Na_Na_Na:
and and and a double bed:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> ive got a nice cuppa! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have a can of beer:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wrench

I have yellow fever, hep a, hep b, typhoid and rabies .


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> All men here, take me now


:mf_dribble:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i have sexier shoes than you:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> and water:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> and and and a double bed:Na_Na_Na_Na:



i have funky cow socks :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> I have yellow fever, hep a, hep b, typhoid and rabies .


your a catch






















i suddenly want you more


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> i have funky cow socks :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i got holes in mine:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :mf_dribble:



uuummm!!:whip:


----------



## Wrench

so do I ninja, so do I .


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> uuummm!!:whip:


Pics then??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> so do I ninja, so do I .


do you turn them inside out when dirty as well
i do


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Pics then??



nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i have already seen:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i have already seen:Na_Na_Na_Na:



:gasp: have you been peeping again?


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> :gasp: have you been peeping again?


Maybe :whistling2:. oh you mean rob, forget that then lol.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Maybe :whistling2:. oh you mean rob, forget that then lol.



:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:





redcherry said:


> :gasp: have you been peeping again?


i see all
yep everything


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i see all
> yep everything


oh crap, in that case i'm sorry i borrowed ur underwear redcherry, I just wanted to try it on :lol2:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i see all
> yep everything



:gasp:


----------



## Wrench

and i'm sorry rob, you'll find out at some point why


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> :gasp:


dont worry

























me likes what i see:2thumb:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> dont worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me likes what i see:2thumb:



why thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

I may have taken some pictures as souveneirs


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> I may have taken some pictures as souveneirs




i hope you got my good side? :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> You have nude pics in your inbox to distribute as you feel free.


:gasp::2thumb::no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :gasp::2thumb::no1:


you got my hopes up there


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you got my hopes up there


Maybe I have though:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:2thumb:


rob2278 said:


> Maybe I have though:whistling2:


i got naked pics




shame it aint 18+:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> i hope you got my good side? :lol2:


lol thats any side . I got both just incase you had a preference though lol.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol thats any side . I got both just incase you had a preference though lol.



good :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol thats any side . I got both just incase you had a preference though lol.


Hows the rash?? Did the doc diagnose it this time?? Sounds like an STD to be fair to you. All them animals and such.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Hows the rash?? Did the doc diagnose it this time?? Sounds like an STD to be fair to you. All them animals and such.



:gasp::whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hamsters in the anus isnt good wrench

























not good at all


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hamsters in the anus isnt good wrench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not good at all


you would know wouldn't you rob, however I wouldn't


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> you would know wouldn't you rob, however I wouldn't


yes i killed it


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> you would know wouldn't you rob, however I wouldn't


Gerbil's actually:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

IVE JUST HAD A LOCUST JUMP DOWN MY TOP!!! HORRID LITTLE THING!! :devil:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> IVE JUST HAD A LOCUST JUMP DOWN MY TOP!!! HORRID LITTLE THING!! :devil:


I'll remove it for you:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> IVE JUST HAD A LOCUST JUMP DOWN MY TOP!!! HORRID LITTLE THING!! :devil:


That was no locust.....MUHAHAHAHA my disguise worked again


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> That was no locust.....MUHAHAHAHA my disguise worked again



:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

you just called yoursef horrid:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> That was no locust.....MUHAHAHAHA my disguise worked again


Pervert.


----------



## Wrench

She loved it


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> She loved it


no she didnt 

hence the choice of words


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> he loved it


email to your boyfriend on the way. traitor.


----------



## Wrench

lol now she knows it was me she did


----------



## Wrench

rob that doesn't even make sense lol


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> rob that doesn't even make sense lol


Simple humor.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:2thumb:

me has wotsits


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> me has wotsits


Flavor??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Flavor??


erm cheese


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> erm cheese


Oh, forgot, you probably don't get the other one's where you are:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Oh, forgot, you probably don't get the other one's where you are:whistling2:


we do





















but who in the right mind would buy them


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> me has wotsits



:gasp:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Simple humor.


Yeah I got you were trying to be funny, it just didnt make sense lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> :gasp:


u wants some


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :gasp:


Boobs??


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> u wants some



yep :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> yep :2thumb:


ok come get them 
address shall be pmd


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Boobs??



nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

our song is on rob<3 8)


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> our song is on rob<3 8)


Where??

Oh, this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsIubn5Pp6s


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> our song is on rob<3 8)




:flrt:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'll pm you pics back:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Where??
> 
> Oh, this - YouTube - Thin Lizzy - Still in love with you


my ipod dear

bfmv -forever and always<3


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> my ipod dear
> 
> bfmv -forever and always<3


bfmv are gay wanna be's for real metal music. I would never shag you to that crap.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> bfmv are gay wanna be's for real metal music. I would never shag you to that crap.


but its modern so im aloud


tbh i listen to a wide variety of stuff not just this

define real metal lol


----------



## Wrench

lol ****


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol ****


Go bum someone gay boy.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol ****


what does that make you 



























a *** hag:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

im off to bed guys. goodnight! : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> im off to bed guys. goodnight! : victory:


gnight :2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

night red cherry.

lol how can you two say that talkin bout bummin to ur special music, how sweet lol.


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> im off to bed guys. goodnight! : victory:


:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> night red cherry.
> 
> lol how can you two say that talkin bout bummin to ur special music, how sweet lol.


u jelous:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> night red cherry.
> 
> lol how can you two say that talkin bout bummin to ur special music, how sweet lol.


Our music is straight. Your music is this -

YouTube - YMCA


----------



## Wrench

lol nah u guys bum to w/e ya like.

anyways enough of that. 

Ive just been sent 20 roaches for free . well chuffed.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> night red cherry. Get the ass dildo charged up for when I get in to bed.
> 
> l


:censor::censor:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol nah u guys bum to w/e ya like.
> 
> anyways enough of that.
> 
> Ive just been bummed by ninjaaa. well chuffed.


mg::eek4:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Our music is straight. Your music is this -
> 
> YouTube - YMCA


lol erm you cant tell me what my music is, you have to atleast know me first.


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> mg::eek4:


ok stop your gayness now rob


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol erm you cant tell me what my music is, you have to atleast know me first.


Easy now.


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Easy now.


I'm jus sayin .


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> I'm jus sayin .


Bitch:whip::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im off to waach a few movies

night chaps


----------



## rob2278

Porn??

Night ladies. Love you all:2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Bitch:whip::lol2:


lol why?


rob why dont we put aside our differences and have a threesome I mean be friendly.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Porn??
> 
> Night ladies. Love you all:2thumb:


probably yes


----------



## Wrench

laters.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol why?
> 
> 
> rob why dont we put aside our differences and have a threesome I mean be friendly.


Lets be friends:2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

Sounds good to me, so what you guys up2 today?


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Sounds good to me, so what you guys up2 today?



morning! 
im not doing much, just finished cleaning out the reps...now i have nothing to do


----------



## Wrench

lol cool, maybe get them out for a bit?

Or just come round here and I'll show you my dragon .


----------



## redcherry

theyve already been out :2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

lol ok plan B .


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol ok plan B .



manchester....some way to travel :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

lol nah, it's just down the road . you know ya want to lol.

Anyways I best be off got to go meet my dad  lol.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol nah, it's just down the road . you know ya want to lol.
> 
> Anyways I best be off got to go meet my dad  lol.



ok, catch you later : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



hey hey!!: victory:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> hey hey!!: victory:


Eye eye:2thumb:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Eye eye:2thumb:



sorry ive been gone ages.... im cooking a roast :lol2:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

So is this just a random thread for random banter? kinda like a live chat thing but via a thread? lol
xx


----------



## rob2278

Geckogirl_88 said:


> So is this just a random thread for random banter? kinda like a live chat thing but via a thread? lol
> xx


Hello. And correct:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> sorry ive been gone ages.... im cooking a roast :lol2:


What time do you want me round:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> So is this just a random thread for random banter? kinda like a live chat thing but via a thread? lol
> xx


Pretty much, but we're usually the only ones on here.


Ninja, your inviting us all round for sunday roast  thanks.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> So is this just a random thread for random banter? kinda like a live chat thing but via a thread? lol
> xx


another female arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggg


be cool8)


----------



## Geckogirl_88

lol ur always cool ninja...:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Pretty much, but we're usually the only ones on here.
> 
> 
> Ninja, your inviting us all round for sunday roast  thanks.


i made stew, its ready so you better hurry


Geckogirl_88 said:


> lol ur always cool ninja...:whistling2:


im going to ignore the sarcasm and say thanks


----------



## Wrench

On my way ninja.

How are all you guys and gals today?


----------



## Geckogirl_88

lol, does that mean I can have some stew?
x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> lol, does that mean I can have some stew?
> x


if you want theres plenty to go around


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Yay XD
x


----------



## Wrench

Are you joining our ranks gecko girl?  have we brought another into this madness .


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Are you joining our ranks gecko girl?  have we brought another into this madness .


Another recruit:2thumb:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

luv to lol
Its nice to appear sane for once, or at least as crazy as everyone else lol
xx


----------



## Ninjaaa23

this stew is awesome


----------



## rob2278

Bring as many ladies as you like:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> luv to lol
> Its nice to appear *sane* for once, or at least as crazy as everyone else lol
> xx


doesnt exist 
i looked once


----------



## Geckogirl_88

nom ... nom.... hmmm
...
I concur!


...
(OMG how geeky do I sound lol)

x


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> this stew is awesome


Have mine. I can't make it now.:devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Have mine. I can't make it now.:devil:


im dipping my rolls into the gravy


----------



## Geckogirl_88

rob2278 said:


> Bring as many ladies as you like:whistling2:


lol who said I was a Lady? 
Im just not a guy lol
I can attest to being a girlie tho is that's wat ye mean 
x


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im dipping my balls into the gravy


:gasp: Ouch!!


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im dipping my rolls into the gravy


lol nice


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :gasp: Ouch!!


isnt warm so is fine



feels rather nice actually, wana lick it off


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Im afraid I still have a mouthful of stew lol
x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Im afraid I still have a mouthful of stew lol
> x


my balls are in your mouth

how did that happen:whistling2:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

lol, apparently i tripped


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> lol, apparently i tripped


my house is like a fun house 
trap doors, trip wires, lots of chains and handcuffs

:whistling2:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

U live my bedroom??


----------



## Wrench

lol haha you will seem sane amongst us lot . not that were crazy.........don't leave .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> U live my bedroom??


yes i have visited your bedroom many times:2thumb:

like what you did with the place


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Cheers 
It was a bit boring while I was at uni, but Iv just moved back and Iv brought all my stuff with me, so its back to being fun making now


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yes i have visited your bedroom many times:2thumb:
> 
> like what you did with the place



ninjaaa you left you boxers outside my window again!!! :whip:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

redcherry said:


> ninjaaa you left you boxers outside my window again!!! :whip:


Ahhhh so thats who they belong to
x


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> ninjaaa you left you boxers outside my window again!!! :whip:


Sorry that was me, I had to hurry out because rob would get jelous .


----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Ahhhh so thats who they belong to
> x



indeed...i ofter spot him peeping through my window


----------



## Wrench

Thats how me rob and ninja met  outside your window lol.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Sorry that was me, I had to hurry out because rob would get jelous .



:lol2::lol2:
come back for apple pie later :flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

least i didnt leave a surprise on the boxers for you:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Thats how me rob and ninja met  outside your window lol.



was it? tut, tut.....peeping toms!! :lol2:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

lovely


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> lovely


really 

i will leave some for you next time


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Sorry that was me, I had to hurry out because rob would get jelous .


:whip:

Bitch:whip:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :whip:
> 
> Bitch:whip:



are you comming in for pie later?


----------



## Wrench

lol sorry you had to find out this way rob, you must of known the night we met outside her window lol wasn't just a coincidence.

Red cherry loves the attention lol and that we actively go all the way to hers just for a peep at her curtains , why wont you open them just once lol.


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> are you comming in for pie later?


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Cos I told her to keep them closed. Ur not the only one's who visit Redcherry 
x


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol sorry you had to find out this way rob, you must of known the night we met outside her window lol wasn't just a coincidence.
> 
> Red cherry loves the attention lol and that we actively go all the way to hers just for a peep at her curtains , why wont you open them just once lol.



:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
you must of missed the gap in the curtians last night?


----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Cos I told her to keep them closed. Ur not the only one's who visit Redcherry
> x



we enjoyed out strwberries and cream didnt we?


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> you must of missed the gap in the curtians last night?


Damn it 

don't do that gecko girl, just open them up so we can see you both . We will wave and bring cake .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Cos I told her to keep them closed. Ur not the only one's who visit Redcherry
> x


oh lesbian are we


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Neh, I just get bored easily lol.
Plus Im greedy 
x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Damn it
> 
> don't do that gecko girl, just open them up so we can see you both . We will wave and bring cake .


if by wave you mean whip it out then yes
and by cake you mean sex then yes
:whistling2:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

redcherry said:


> we enjoyed out strwberries and cream didnt we?


A little too much perhaps, if there is such a thing as enjoying something too much.....


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> if by wave you mean whip it out then yes
> and by cake you mean sex then yes
> :whistling2:



:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Cos I told her to keep them closed. Ur not the only one's who visit Redcherry
> x


:mf_dribble: lol


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Ninjaaa23 said:


> if by wave you mean whip it out then yes
> and by cake you mean sex then yes
> :whistling2:


lol sounds like my kinda party.
Kinda like Bring Your Own Bottle, but different lol
xx


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> if by wave you mean whip it out then yes
> and by cake you mean sex then yes
> :whistling2:


Don't tell them our code .


----------



## Geckogirl_88

lol.
Brb.
I just saw a gecko walk past the doorway....
hmmm...
xx


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Don't tell them our code .



:gasp: wrench.... but...but..._we_ had a code


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :gasp: wrench.... but...but..._we_ had a code


Told you Wrench was a bitch:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

that wasnt a gecko:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

It was me in disguise. It worked again


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Told you Wrench was a bitch:whistling2:



rob... we shall have a code now


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Yeh, well whoever it was, you are now living in a tank in my bedroom.
Dont worry tho, I am a kind master. I shall let you out every 3 days for food and handling...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Yeh, well whoever it was, you are now living in a tank in my bedroom.
> Dont worry tho, I am a kind master. I shall let you out every 3 days for food and handling...


i shall handle you daily


----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Yeh, well whoever it was, you are now living in a tank in my bedroom.
> Dont worry tho, I am a kind master. I shall let you out every 3 days for food and handling...




:gasp: you stole wrench!!:whip:


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Yeh, well whoever it was, you are now living in a tank in my bedroom.
> Dont worry tho, I am a kind master. I shall let you out every 3 days for food and handling...


like the sounds of that. Living in your bedroom, you as my master  like it.
Plus you can handle me all you like, I likes it .


:lol2: can just imagine you covering your geckos viv tonight . Just incase.


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> :gasp: you stole wrench!!:whip:


It's ok redcherry you can come round and make sure I'm ok .

and we still have a code, but I'm not a bitch .


----------



## Geckogirl_88

no no no, I shall be handling you. You will do as you are told or suffer the consequences ;p
xx


----------



## Geckogirl_88

redcherry said:


> :gasp: you stole wrench!!:whip:


But that means you can come visit him and we can handle him together 
x


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> It's ok redcherry you can come round and make sure I'm ok .
> 
> and we still have a code, but I'm not a bitch .



i shall do :2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> no no no, I shall be handling you. You will do as you are told or suffer the consequences ;p
> xx


mmm kinky lol.

It's ok handle me as you please .

btw what are the consequences


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> no no no, I shall be handling you. You will do as you are told or suffer the consequences ;p
> xx


oh punishment



that sounds good:mf_dribble:


----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> But that means you can come visit him and we can handle him together
> x



theres a plan


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> But that means you can come visit him and we can handle him together
> x


I like where this is going .

sounds like the good life to me .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

bet you wrench is playing with his wrench right now
thanks to you 2 ladies


----------



## Geckogirl_88

There are many, and they shall vary in seriousness depending on the nature of ur crime lol.
Tho mostly I'll just give ya a good seeing to 
xx


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> There are many, and they shall vary in seriousness depending on the nature of ur crime lol.
> Tho mostly I'll just give ya a good seeing to
> xx


lol im so gonna not do what you say then .


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Ninjaaa23 said:


> bet you wrench is playing with his wrench right now
> thanks to you 2 ladies


Im surprised he can still type lol


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> bet you wrench is playing with his wrench right now
> thanks to you 2 ladies



do you want to be handled too?


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> lol im so gonna not do what you say then .


Depends what I ask you to do in the first place tho doesnt it


----------



## Geckogirl_88

redcherry said:


> do you want to be handled too?


I do I do I do!
oh, wait.... that wasnt for me ...


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Depends what I ask you to do in the first place tho doesnt it


lol such as.......


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wait and see. You can stay in ur tank for now. Seen as ur being a gecko, u are most active at bedtime. I shall let you out then


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> do you want to be handled too?


well i got someone for that

but what the hell


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> lol such as.......


And also, Its up to Redcherry. She's here too afterall
x


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Wait and see. You can stay in ur tank for now. Seen as ur being a gecko, u are most active at bedtime. I shall let you out then


Yup, I love being out and about your room at bed time .

yeah redcherry can tell me what to do too......


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> Yup, I love being out and about your room at bed time .


Iv noticed 
You always look "happy" when I take you out to play


----------



## Ninjaaa23

god...................weres all the gay folk at







































oh hello wrench8)


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Yup, I love being out and about your room at bed time .
> 
> yeah redcherry can tell me what to do too......



oohhh....i think you should make me a cuppa, and we shall go on from there....:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Iv noticed
> You always look "happy" when I take you out to play


Are you surprised. I mean if i'm naughty I get a good seing too and handled by you and red cherry, what more could I want lol.


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> Yup, I love being out and about your room at bed time .
> 
> yeah redcherry can tell me what to do too......


Redcherry is the ONLY one who gets to tell you what to do. I am merely the inforcer of her rules.
She did, after all, come first.
I come under her, so to speak


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> oohhh....i think you should make me a cuppa, and we shall go on from there....:whistling2:


lol I can do that .


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> god...................weres all the gay folk at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh hello wrench8)



:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Redcherry is the ONLY one who gets to tell you what to do. I am merely the inforcer of her rules.
> She did, after all, come first.
> I cum over her, so to speak


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
naughty girl


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Redcherry is the ONLY one who gets to tell you what to do. I am merely the inforcer of her rules.
> She did, after all, come first.
> I come under her, so to speak


Does that mean I'm under you both......so to speak.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol why?
> 
> 
> rob why dont we put aside our differences and have a threesome I mean be friendly.


:gasp:


----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Redcherry is the ONLY one who gets to tell you what to do. I am merely the inforcer of her rules.
> She did, after all, come first.
> I come under her, so to speak



sounds good :2thumb:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> Does that mean I'm under you both......so to speak.


So to speak, Frequently


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Does that mean I'm under you both......so to speak.


indeed


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol I can do that .



Wrench....have you got my cuppa yet? :whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> So to speak, Frequently


lol under both of you frequently, living in your room, get a good seeing too if im naughty and you and redcherry handle me.........I may just stay here for life......what am I saying may lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

totally flew by your heads then:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> Wrench....have you got my cuppa yet? :whistling2:


yeah, come and get it, one sugar?


----------



## Wrench

I like the new girl, she can stay for good  lol.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> yeah, come and get it, one sugar?



yes please :2thumb: im on my way


----------



## Geckogirl_88

lol I like it here.
we DEFFO need an instant chat version tho lol
xx


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> I like the new girl, she can stay for good  lol.


girl?

you mean women


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> lol I like it here.
> we DEFFO need an instant chat version tho lol
> xx


its called msn group convo


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> lol I like it here.
> we DEFFO need an instant chat version tho lol
> xx


lol yeah your right.

I'll keep it warm for ya red cherry.

oh geckogirl I have a question, how long does it take you to get ready in the morning if your going somewhere?


----------



## Geckogirl_88

depends where Im going. But u just wanna know how long you can watch me for from ur tank dont you 
x


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol yeah your right.
> 
> I'll keep it warm for ya red cherry.
> 
> oh geckogirl I have a question, how long does it take you to get ready in the morning if your going somewhere?



thankyou


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> depends where Im going. But u just wanna know how long you can watch me for from ur tank dont you
> x


Well yeah but that wasnt what it was about.

If you had to be say at the doctors how long would it take you to get ready? lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

stop clogging up the ****ing thread:devil:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> stop clogging up the ****ing thread:devil:


:2thumb:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> Well yeah but that wasnt what it was about.
> 
> If you had to be say at the doctors how long would it take you to get ready? lol


Dunno.
10-20mins I guess
x


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> stop clogging up the ****ing thread:devil:


lol get over it, usually it's just you and rob doing it so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench is just comparing the time it takes a real woman to get ready with the time it takes him. With make up and all that lady stuff he does:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Dunno.
> 10-20mins I guess
> x


 good answer :notworthy:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> stop clogging up the ****ing thread:devil:



*hangs head in shame


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Wrench is just comparing the time it takes a real woman to get ready with the time it takes him. With make up and all that lady stuff he does:whistling2:



takes him longer than most women though

as he has more to cover up "mainly balls"


----------



## Geckogirl_88

ok....?? lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> *hangs head in shame


im not being overly serious


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> good answer :notworthy:


So do I win something?
x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> So do I win something?
> x


my foot up your ..................................:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im not being overly serious



i know :2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> ok....?? lol


lol women take too long getting ready is my point .

I like women who don't take 4 hours lol, does my nut in .


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> my foot up your ..................................:whistling2:



:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

:O 
but wat happens if i like it??


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> So do I win something?
> x


Me.......:lol2:






or you can swap it for a £5 book token







your going to take the book token aren't you lol.


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> lol women take too long getting ready is my point .
> 
> I like women who don't take 4 hours lol, does my nut in .


Yay me :2thumb: lol
....
and I only take 4 hours if its a proper proper proper night out and I have to look good for Redcherry


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> :O
> but wat happens if i like it??


you dont have a choice, its forced


----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> :O
> but wat happens if i like it??



you cant like it :devil:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> Me.......:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or you can swap it for a £5 book token
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your going to take the book token aren't you lol.



I just got a degree in English Literature. I have plenty of books 
x


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Yay me :2thumb: lol
> ....
> and I only take 4 hours if its a proper proper proper night out and I have to look good for Redcherry


lol thats acceptable, I just meant on a normal day.  so you win.


----------



## Geckogirl_88

redcherry said:


> you cant like it :devil:


awwww


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> I just got a degree in English Literature. I have plenty of books
> x


Wahoo . no1 picks me, they all take the token lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

u guys scared rob off
he was the butter for my sandwich...........................literally


----------



## Geckogirl_88

neh, he's just nipped off to watch Redcherry while u guys are distracted lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

takes more than this to distract me

beleive me


----------



## Wrench

lol awwww poor ninja, do you feel left out? It's ok Ill tell rob t round to yours for ya


----------



## redcherry

Rob come back!!! i miss you!!!!


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> takes more than this to distract me
> 
> beleive me



you were distracted when i was getting out the shower the other night :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol awwww poor ninja, do you feel left out? It's ok Ill tell rob t round to yours for ya


aint nothing to miss out on





rob is the only 1 for me<3


----------



## Geckogirl_88

.... there is a fly in my room.... its annoying meeeeeee!.....


----------



## Geckogirl_88

redcherry said:


> you were distracted when i was getting out the shower the other night :whistling2:


We all were


----------



## Wrench

lol btw who is the man in the relationship?


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> .... there is a fly in my room.... its annoying meeeeeee!.....


I'll get it.......*dives out of viv to catch fly*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

were both men 

really really really manly men


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> I'll get it.......*dives out of viv to catch fly*


Good boy


----------



## Geckogirl_88

who love each other in a really really really manly way


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Good boy


 Do I get a treat?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> who love each other in a really really really manly way


yes indeed

no need for women with their mind control powers:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> who love each other in a really really really manly way


lol most definately.


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> Do I get a treat?


Yeh...
You get to keep the fly


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Yeh...
> You get to keep the fly


awww is that all


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> awww is that all


for now...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

you lot have bored me
































































































































































































































well done


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> for now...


Ooooo, What else do I get?


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you lot have bored me
> 
> 
> 
> well done


wahoo . Finally lol.


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wait nd see

nd Ninja dont be bored. You can come and play too 
xx


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Wait nd see
> 
> nd Ninja dont be bored. You can come and play too
> xx


you wont like my idea of playing


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Wait nd see
> 
> nd Ninja dont be bored. You can come and play too
> xx


Aww I don't like suprises .


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> Aww I don't like suprises .


u'll like this one


----------



## Ninjaaa23

and so it slowly dies and rots


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> u'll like this one


lol what is it


----------



## Ninjaaa23

her breast on a plate of grapes


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Ninjaaa23 said:


> and so it slowly dies and rots


Dont worry, I'll be off soon. Im hungry and I smell food


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Ninjaaa23 said:


> her breast on a plate of grapes


Neh, that would be unfair.
Dont wanna intimidate the poor guy. And believe me, that would be intimidating lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Dont worry, I'll be off soon. Im hungry and I smell food


i was referring to my stew


no ones having any


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i was referring to my stew
> 
> 
> no ones having any


I think u'll find I had a mouthfull lol


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i was referring to my stew
> 
> 
> no ones having any



i didnt get any


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Neh, that would be unfair.
> Dont wanna intimidate the poor guy. And believe me, that would be intimidating lol


lol It wouldnt, intimidate is the wrong word .


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i was referring to my stew
> 
> 
> no ones having any


I'll have some, I should really eat at some point tonight lol. I'm so bad I usually end up cookin around 10 ish lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> i didnt get any


well im having some later
mmmmmmmmmmmmmm all that gravy


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> I'll have some, I should really eat at some point tonight lol. I'm so bad I usually end up cookin around 10 ish lol.


5 in the morning is my snack time


----------



## Geckogirl_88

lol trust me, it would most deffinately intimidate 

Redcherry the stew is lovely. Have a big bite
Just make sure Ninja doesnt serve you from that plate with the hole in it... he's sneeky... lol


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> lol trust me, it would most deffinately intimidate


lol I like it


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> 5 in the morning is my snack time


lol I don't eat till around 2 - 3 ish during the day and dont bother with breakfast.


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Rightyho im off for a wee dram nd some nibbles.

Enjoy the stew guys. 
xx


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Rightyho im off for a wee dram nd some nibbles.
> 
> Enjoy the stew guys.
> xx


Catch ya later xx


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol I don't eat till around 2 - 3 ish during the day and dont bother with breakfast.


good breakfast is crap: victory:

dinner is the true first meal of the day


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> good breakfast is crap: victory:
> 
> dinner is the true first meal of the day


I know its a made up meal by the conspiracy of kellogs .

I never bother, it's always too late by the time I wake up.


----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Rightyho im off for a wee dram nd some nibbles.
> 
> Enjoy the stew guys.
> xx



catch you later : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

im off to jab pens into my eyes
laters


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im off to jab pens into my eyes
> laters



see you later : victory:


----------



## Wrench

lol good luck, laters.


----------



## redcherry

then there were two...


----------



## Wrench

looks like its just you and me lol.


----------



## redcherry

it does indeed : victory:


----------



## Wrench

lol yup, so what you up2 this evening?


----------



## redcherry

where did rob go anyway?


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol yup, so what you up2 this evening?



not alot to be honest. what about you?


----------



## Wrench

god knows


----------



## promarc73

redcherry said:


> where did rob go anyway?



somewere his kleenex is kept and i would imagine he'll be a while as well, seeing as ninjaaa is talking dirty to him.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> god knows




boring evening ahead then? :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

bugger all, I live alone so not much lol.


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> Rob come back!!! i miss you!!!!


I'm here:2thumb:


----------



## promarc73

rob2278 said:


> I'm here:2thumb:


kleenex moment over then, ninjaaa will be back soon after cleaning up


----------



## Wrench

lol not with the gay talk again *shakes head*

rob isn't gay, I am defending him cos were friends now lol.


----------



## promarc73

Wrench said:


> lol not with the gay talk again *shakes head*
> 
> rob isn't gay, I am defending him cos were friends now lol.


oh i agree but pinky and perky share something stronger than friendship


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> where did rob go anyway?


I went out!!



promarc73 said:


> somewere his kleenex is kept and i would imagine he'll be a while as well, seeing as ninjaaa is talking dirty to him.


Do one gay lord.



Wrench said:


> lol not with the gay talk again *shakes head*
> 
> rob isn't gay, I am defending him cos were friends now lol.


promarc73 is a botty boy:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Wrench is my friend.


----------



## promarc73

rob2278 said:


> I went out!!
> 
> 
> 
> Do one gay lord.
> 
> 
> 
> promarc73 is a botty boy:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Wrench is my friend.



:lol2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> I'm here:2thumb:



YAY!! : victory:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> YAY!! : victory:


:2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> ]
> 
> Wrench is my friend.


:2thumb:


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> :2thumb:



and me:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

obviously ......you handle me


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> obviously ......you handle me



:flrt:


----------



## Wrench

lol


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :flrt:


 Handle me too:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Handle me too:whistling2:



maybe...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> maybe...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## redcherry

why are sundays so boring? :devil:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> why are sundays so boring? :devil:


It's a day of rest http://www.smileycentral.com/dl/talking_preview.jhtml?i=F100/0/1&partner=ZNman000


----------



## redcherry

still boring though... Yuffie is keeping me company at the moment :flrt:


----------



## Wrench

I'll keep ya company


----------



## rob2278

Anyone fancy a chinese?? I'm ordering in a bit.


----------



## Geckogirl_88

I'm Back! XD

Who's all here?
xx


----------



## Geckogirl_88

nobody?


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Anyone fancy a chinese?? I'm ordering in a bit.


I'll have some


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> nobody?


I'm off and on lol.  how was ur dinner?


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> I'll keep ya company



:lol2:


----------



## alex_owen

eeeewwww i dont like chinese fish and chips are for me


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Anyone fancy a chinese?? I'm ordering in a bit.



im stuffed from my dinner


----------



## rob2278

alex_owen said:


> eeeewwww i dont like chinese fish and chips are for me


Do one then. It's chinese tonight:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

I had some M&S dinner-for-2-for-£10 lol. Chicken nd veg. Yummi 
x


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Do one then. It's chinese tonight:Na_Na_Na_Na:



:lol2:


----------



## alex_owen

ouch that hurt


----------



## redcherry

alex_owen said:


> ouch that hurt



take it with a pinch of salt : victory:


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> I had some M&S dinner-for-2-for-£10 lol. Chicken nd veg. Yummi
> x


Oooo get you with your m&s lol.


----------



## rob2278

alex_owen said:


> ouch that hurt





redcherry said:


> I'll ease your pain:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Oooo get you with your m&s lol.


:lol2:

i had roast lamb


----------



## alex_owen

rob you always manage to make everything dirty you should be locked away in the 18+ chat :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

God your all spoilt .


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNman000image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smileycentral.com/dl/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb096_ZNman000&utm_id=7924image




rob!! :whip:




:lol2:


----------



## alex_owen

lol im not i had iceland a new shop opened up in town


----------



## Wrench

lol thats lucky, I'm having old socks for dinner


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> lol thats lucky, I'm having old socks for dinner


Seen as u live in a tank in my bedroom, u'll have whatever me and redcherry give you lol


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Seen as u live in a tank in my bedroom, u'll have whatever me and redcherry give you lol


lol and what am I getting tonight master


----------



## alex_owen

haha old socks om nom nom you should break out of that tank and come and live in m ine it has dunelm fake ivy and orchids and you can eat old pants instead


----------



## Wrench

yeah but then I don't get to be under redcherry nd gecko girl so its not as good .


----------



## alex_owen

you like to be UNDER them? :whistling2:#


that is no way to be treated!!!!


----------



## Wrench

oh it is trust me .


----------



## alex_owen

lol im so stealing you away from them in the middle of the night unless there still siting on you 'cause then ill have to move them and that is too much effort 

:lol2:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

cheeky


----------



## Ninjaaa23

blah....


----------



## rob2278

Chinese time. Ciao babies!!


----------



## alex_owen

oh i didnt mean it like that its just that im really lazy... you should see me in PE alll i do is stand at the side


:lol2:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

im off again lol.
I need to go feed the nanimals and Wrench lol
x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

typical


----------



## Wrench

, give me some sweet lovin while your there lol.


I dont mind though, I wont let you steal me. Im under them but their not sitting on me .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

someone entertain me please!


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> someone entertain me please!



ill do it :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> ill do it :2thumb::lol2:


ok go


even a nudey pic will cheer me up


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ok go
> 
> 
> even a nudey pic will cheer me up




eeerrmm.....did i tell you that i fell down the stairs today? i fell on my bum, my word it hurt!! :lol2:


----------



## alex_owen

ill play i spy with you ninjaaaa we can be i-spy buddies


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> eeerrmm.....did i tell you that i fell down the stairs today? i fell on my bum, my word it hurt!! :lol2:


haha unlucky
nudey pics:whistling2:



alex_owen said:


> ill play i spy with you ninjaaaa we can be i-spy buddies


ok you go first


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> even a nudey pic will cheer me up


She won't do it:whistling2:


----------



## alex_owen

i spy with my little eye something ... begiiiiiining.. with.... R


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> She won't do it:whistling2:


i shall sit here in a pool of my own misery then
























go on do it


----------



## Ninjaaa23

alex_owen said:


> i spy with my little eye something ... begiiiiiining.. with.... R


rfuk?


----------



## alex_owen

Yup your turn!




THIS IS S FUN 

:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

alex_owen said:


> Yup your turn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS S FUN
> 
> :lol2:



ok something beginning with T


----------



## alex_owen

terrarium?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

alex_owen said:


> terrarium?


nope........


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> go on do it


 
This. Do it now.


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ok something beginning with T


Oh dear:gasp:


----------



## alex_owen

Thread


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> This. Do it now.



feisty one tonight arent we? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

alex_owen said:


> Thread


nope




its food


----------



## alex_owen

i have no idea



tea, turnip, tarantula


----------



## Ninjaaa23

alex_owen said:


> i have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> tea, turnip, tarantula



nope nope nope

pretty common to have for breakfast


----------



## promarc73

taco's mmmmmmmm


----------



## alex_owen

Toast !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redcherry

Toast!!


----------



## redcherry

alex_owen said:


> Toast !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you beat me :devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

alex_owen said:


> Toast !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


it is indeed

your turn


----------



## alex_owen

i spy with my little eye something beginning with .... P


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> feisty one tonight arent we? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That I am:flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

alex_owen said:


> i spy with my little eye something beginning with .... P


pc.........


----------



## alex_owen

nope its something that you use to decorate ... in a way


----------



## Ninjaaa23

alex_owen said:


> nope its something that you use to decorate ... in a way


paint


----------



## alex_owen

nope but it does go on your wall


----------



## Ninjaaa23

alex_owen said:


> nope but it does go on your wall


poster


----------



## alex_owen

YAY you got it i have an avatar poster



welll ive got to go now bye ninjaaa:notworthy:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

alex_owen said:


> YAY you got it i have an avatar poster
> 
> 
> 
> welll ive got to go now bye ninjaaa:notworthy:


im off for a soak in the tub anyways 

cyal


----------



## redcherry

just me, myself and i then.....:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

lol Im here


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol Im here


 good....i am no longer alone :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> good....i am no longer alone :lol2:


 Youre never alone while im around


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Youre never alone while im around



:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> just me, myself and i then.....:lol2:





Wrench said:


> Youre never alone while im around


Redcherry has her own stalker now:gasp:


----------



## Wrench

So what ya up2?


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> So what ya up2?



not alot really, just having a nice cuppa. 
you?


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Redcherry has her own stalker now:gasp:


:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

not much jus chattin on the phone lol.


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Redcherry has her own stalker now:gasp:


lol and?


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol and?


Just saying:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol


----------



## redcherry

what you guys got planned for tomorrow?


----------



## Wrench

Got some stuff t post, got t go the docs. dunno what else. u?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i is back yall


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> what you guys got planned for tomorrow?


Erm?? Work:devil:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i is back yall


Good soak??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Good soak??


yep ..


----------



## redcherry

hey ninjaaa!
i havent got work till wednsday :Na_Na_Na_Na:
im going to my new flat to sign the tenancy agreement


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> hey ninjaaa!
> i havent got work till wednsday :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> im going to my new flat to sign the tenancy agreement


i aint got work till september:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> hey ninjaaa!
> i havent got work till wednsday :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> im going to my new flat to sign the tenancy agreement


hey im doin that for my new house on wednesday


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> hey im doin that for my new house on wednesday


*Our *new house:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

sorry our


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> hey im doin that for my new house on wednesday



really? :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> really? :lol2:


 Indeed.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Indeed.



fancy that...:lol2:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

hey guys.
wazup
x


----------



## rob2278

Geckogirl_88 said:


> hey guys.
> wazup
> x


Wazzzzuppppppp:lol2:


----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> hey guys.
> wazup
> x



hey : victory:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

he he, i like the classics


----------



## Ninjaaa23

2 of these tags are just complete bullshit


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Hey redcherry 
x


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> hey : victory:


 How ya doin...........................................


----------



## Geckogirl_88

lol I just noticed them. I think we'v definately asked to be moved to the 18+ forum now haha
x


----------



## Geckogirl_88

there is a lovely lil blackbird seranading my keyboard clicketies right now...


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> How ya doin...........................................



:flrt:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :flrt:


 Got them pics yet:whistling2:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

yeh id like to see them too lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

show me yours cherry and i will show you mine


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Got them pics yet:whistling2:



will you never give up!? :lol2:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

i think ninja shoould go first lol


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> will you never give up!? :lol2:


 Only if you want me to:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> there is a lovely lil blackbird seranading my keyboard clicketies right now...


hey hey hows it goin?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> i think ninja shoould go first lol


i would but no one would follow


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i would but no one would follow




ok ill show you my cherry...2secs


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> hey hey hows it goin?


Hey
Im gd. Gettin seepy tho lol. Tis ridiculous.


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i would but no one would follow


Try me


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Try me


i know how it goes

you get a pm 
folowed by me getting nothing


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Who said anythin bout a PM. I think we ALL want to see this lol


----------



## redcherry

here you go.....enjoy...:mf_dribble:


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Hey
> Im gd. Gettin seepy tho lol. Tis ridiculous.


lol gettin old. you should be used to the student ways by now lol.


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> here you go.....enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> image


lol thats hot, can I have it?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Who said anythin bout a PM. I think we ALL want to see this lol



dont fancy another ban


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol thats hot, can I have it?



go for it :2thumb:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Awww
I wanted it


----------



## Wrench

Well you can join in


----------



## alex_owen

night night everyone


----------



## redcherry

alex_owen said:


> night night everyone



night : victory:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Yay. So me nd Wrench are gonna share ur cherry Redcherry 
xx


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Yay. So me nd Wrench are gonna share ur cherry Redcherry
> xx



indeed you are, enjoy :2thumb:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image



did you paint that?


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image


Who's that then?
x


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> did you paint that?


no but i like it


Geckogirl_88 said:


> Who's that then?
> x


its complete filth


----------



## Geckogirl_88

lol fairy nuf


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> indeed you are, enjoy :2thumb:


we will lol


----------



## Geckogirl_88

I vote me having the top half


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> lol fairy nuf


hairy muff


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> we will lol



good :2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

since it you ill let ya lol


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hairy muff


Where:mf_dribble:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

aw ninja dont tease rob, he thought it was xmas lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Where:mf_dribble:


here

YouTube - ccr bad moon rising


----------



## rob2278

Geckogirl_88 said:


> aw ninja dont tease rob, he thought it was xmas lol


Xmas & birthday at once


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Xmas & birthday at once


:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> here
> 
> YouTube - ccr bad moon rising


That's silly:whip:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :lol2:


 You gonna give me pressies then:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

YouTube - Dio - Holy Diver
this


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> YouTube - Dio - Holy Diver
> this


RIP Dio.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> You gonna give me pressies then:whistling2:



use your imagination here.... (.)(.)


----------



## redcherry

redcherry said:


> use your imagination here.... (.)(.)



and you can have a cuppa :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> YouTube - Dio - Holy Diver
> this


I like this one.


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> use your imagination here.... (.)(.)


Not a substitue for the real thing:whip: Take that:devil: (not the boy band!!)


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Not a substitue for the real thing:whip: Take that:devil: (not the boy band!!)



ooohhh.... (rob):whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I like this one.


yep dio is nothing short of amazing


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> ooohhh.... (rob):whip:


You like whips then:flrt:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep dio is nothing short of amazing


Was:notworthy:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> You like whips then:flrt:



indeed :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Was:notworthy:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> indeed :2thumb:


:mf_dribble:On my way!!


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


>


YouTube - Heaven & Hell - Bible Black - Sonisphere 09

Iommi rocks too:no1:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :mf_dribble:On my way!!



:lol2:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

me too. I'll be the one in the bushes outside, watching


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> me too. I'll be the one in the bushes outside, watching


lol ill be the one next t ya


----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> me too. I'll be the one in the bushes outside, watching



i bet you will...:whip:


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol ill be the one next t ya



would you like refreshments?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> YouTube - Heaven & Hell - Bible Black - Sonisphere 09
> 
> Iommi rocks too:no1:


rocking at that age 

gotta love him


----------



## rob2278

An orgy in the making. Bunch of pervs:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> would you like refreshments?


sure lol


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> An orgy in the making. Bunch of pervs:whistling2:



agreed


----------



## Ninjaaa23

still no boobs 

whats wrong with you

iv only seen 1 pair tonight


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> agreed


Disgusting lot. Now get your baps out. NOW!!:whip:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> still no boobs
> 
> whats wrong with you
> 
> iv only seen 1 pair tonight


Who's and where??


----------



## Geckogirl_88

I woudny say no to a wee martini nd lemonade lol.
Just let us no when ur bringin the drinks out. Me nd wrench are alone in the bushes afterall. We'll need _something_ to do while u nd rob make our drinks lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Who's and where??


not saying and webcam


----------



## rob2278

Geckogirl_88 said:


> I woudny say no to a wee martini nd lemonade lol.
> Just let us no when ur bringin the drinks out. Me nd wrench are alone in the bushes afterall. We'll need _something_ to do while u nd rob make our drinks lol


We won't be making drinks:whistling2:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Id show ya mine, but ud need a bigger screen, so there's really no point...


----------



## rob2278

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Id show ya mine, but ud need a bigger screen, so there's really no point...


I have widescreen. Show them now please.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> We won't be making drinks:whistling2:



ooh la laa!! :whip:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> ooh la laa!! :whip:


We will be preparing snacks you perv.


----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Id show ya mine, but ud need a bigger screen, so there's really no point...




same here...they will blow you mind! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> We will be preparing snacks you perv.



i knew that....:lol2:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Yay!
Redcherry me nd u can be bosom buddies 
lol


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> same here...they will blow you mind! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Get them out then!!


redcherry said:


> i knew that....:lol2:


 I was lying. We will be making .....??


----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Yay!
> Redcherry me nd u can be bosom buddies
> lol



indeed we can : victory:


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> I woudny say no to a wee martini nd lemonade lol.
> Just let us no when ur bringin the drinks out. Me nd wrench are alone in the bushes afterall. We'll need _something_ to do while u nd rob make our drinks lol


lol so what will we do?

and my screens massive


----------



## Geckogirl_88

we will be beautiful


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Get them out then!!
> 
> I was lying. We will be making .....??



we will be making sweet, hot, steaming....



























tea!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol so what will we do?
> 
> and my screens massive


how big


----------



## Geckogirl_88

and me nd wrench will be watching.... mostly...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

and i shall be looting all your houses


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> how big



not big enough :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

redcherry said:


> not big enough :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I second that


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> and me nd wrench will be watching.... mostly...


what else?

and trust me its bigger than you


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> not big enough :Na_Na_Na_Na:





Geckogirl_88 said:


> I second that


what are your ladies refering to wrenches tv


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> what else?
> 
> and trust me its bigger than you


Doubt it lol


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Doubt it lol


how tall are you?


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> how tall are you?



5"8 :flrt:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> how tall are you?


Random:bash:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

i thought we were talking about boobs here lol


----------



## Geckogirl_88

and im only 5'4 lol


----------



## rob2278

I like this also

YouTube - The Seahorses - Blinded By The Sun


----------



## rob2278

Geckogirl_88 said:


> i thought we were talking about boobs here lol


Wrench doesn't like boobs unless they are on a man.


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> we will be making sweet, hot, steaming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE


Oh yeah!!


----------



## hayleyb24

@ rob2278 thanx for changing ur sig lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> @ rob2278 thanx for changing ur sig lol


not into threesomes anymore


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> @ rob2278 thanx for changing ur sig lol


It WILL change back. Soon.


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> and im only 5'4 lol


so my projector is around 47 inces so thats more than half your size so it will be big enough


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> not into threesomes anymore


She's sticking to one woman for now.


----------



## hayleyb24

Nooooooooooooooo please dont :sad: and no i aint lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> so my projector is around 47 inces so thats more than half your size so it will be big enough


that it 

pffffffffttttttttt


----------



## promarc73

:gasp::gasp:


----------



## rob2278

promarc73 said:


> :gasp::gasp:


You again:whip:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> so my projector is around 47 inces so thats more than half your size so it will be big enough


i.e. hint hint post pictures hint hint


----------



## promarc73

rob2278 said:


> You again:whip:



its ok just popped in back off to the snake section :whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23




----------



## rob2278

promarc73 said:


> its ok just popped in back off to the snake section :whip:


Off you go again then:lol2:

Joking!!


----------



## Geckogirl_88

there seems to be a new tag lol.....


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image


:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Geckogirl_88 said:


> there seems to be a new tag lol.....


Really??


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> i.e. hint hint post pictures hint hint


lol you first


----------



## redcherry

my back hurts


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> @ rob2278 thanx for changing ur sig lol


It's changed again:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

2 of the tags are mine

care to guess


----------



## Geckogirl_88

redcherry said:


> my back hurts


aw hun 

It'll be from carrying ur boobies. I get that too lol


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> my back hurts


Lets massage it.


----------



## rob2278

Geckogirl_88 said:


> aw hun
> 
> It'll be from carrying ur boobies. I get that too lol


Let us carry them for you lovely ladies.


----------



## hayleyb24

lol thanx :2thumb:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Neh, then u'd have a sore back lol


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Lets massage it.



yes please


----------



## rob2278

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm4Xydn8_3g&NR=1


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> yes please


Naked with baby oil:mf_dribble:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

lol its sounds like the soundtrack from a cheesy porno haha


----------



## rob2278

Geckogirl_88 said:


> lol its sounds like the soundtrack from a cheesy porno haha


Maybe it is:whistling2:

Your only a nipper, you wouldn't remember it anyhow.


----------



## Geckogirl_88

rob2278 said:


> Naked with baby oil:mf_dribble:


ooooo can i watch this too??
or join in?

either way, i wish to be part of it lol


----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> ooooo can i watch this too??
> or join in?
> 
> either way, i wish to be part of it lol




you can peel grapes for me?


----------



## rob2278

Geckogirl_88 said:


> ooooo can i watch this too??
> or join in?
> 
> either way, i wish to be part of it lol


You WILL join in. 2 women, 1 bottle of baby oil & ME!!:mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Ok...

Oi Wrench!
Come peal grapes for me nd Redcherry
x


----------



## Wrench

what do I get out of it?


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> what do I get out of it?


Join the threesome.


----------



## Geckogirl_88

You get to take over when Rob passes out from excitement lol


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Join the threesome.


I'm in


----------



## rob2278

Geckogirl_88 said:


> You get to take over when Rob passes out from excitement lol


It will be like a michael hutchins scenario!!


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Wrench said:


> I'm in



he he he he he

so many smutty jokes....
he he he he he

I shall keep them to myself


----------



## Wrench

haha, so I get all the glory, like it


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> he he he he he
> 
> so many smutty jokes....
> he he he he he
> 
> I shall keep them to myself


:lol2: I like your style


----------



## Geckogirl_88

ok guys i reeeeeeeally must go to bed now.
I just cant put off dreaming of Redcherry any longer


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Night Night my lovelies.
Enjoy the threesome 
xx


----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Night Night my lovelies.
> Enjoy the threesome
> xx



night darling! : victory:


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Night Night my lovelies.
> Enjoy the threesome
> xx


night xx


----------



## rob2278

night:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

Mmmm...i really fancy some grapes now :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

I'm off to bed now with Cherry. 


















































































































































































































































And Wrench.


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> Mmmm...i really fancy some grapes now :lol2:


 I have a couple of grapes:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> I have a couple of grapes:whistling2:



im sure you do :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> im sure you do :lol2:


 I do. Wanna see them??


----------



## Wrench

lol Ill see you there then I think lol


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol Ill see you there then I think lol


See you in 5:whistling2:

I'll get things started then you can join in.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol Ill see you there then I think lol



indeed, im off to bed now...catch you guys later : victory:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> indeed, im off to bed now...catch you guys later : victory:


OK. I'm coming up now. (how rude does that sound!!)

Goodnight.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> OK. I'm coming up now. (how rude does that sound!!)
> 
> Goodnight.



very rude :lol2:


goodnight


----------



## Ninjaaa23

morning all

i no longer need boobs


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> morning all
> 
> i no longer need boobs


lol whys that?

them lot were lame and went to sleep lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol whys that?
> 
> them lot were lame and went to sleep lol.


well erm 


you know


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well erm
> 
> 
> you know


Nope, I don't know?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Nope, I don't know?


neither do I:gasp:


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> neither do I:gasp:


ok well I'm glad we got that straight :-S lol.

I'm bored :|


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> ok well I'm glad we got that straight :-S lol.
> 
> I'm bored :|


samw 

waiting for my crickets to show up so i can leave the bloody house


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> samw
> 
> waiting for my crickets to show up so i can leave the bloody house


lol same, waiting for dubias to show up :| if they show up............entertain me............dance for me monkey boy, dance


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol same, waiting for dubias to show up :| if they show up............entertain me............dance for me monkey boy, dance


erm ok then





2 pints reference


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> erm ok then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pints reference


lol I need something to do, I'm at a loose end.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol I need something to do, I'm at a loose end.


listen to music thats how i pass most of my day


----------



## Wrench

yeah its wat I usually do but cba at the mo. I need to go the docs at some point but cba doin that either.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> yeah its wat I usually do but cba at the mo. I need to go the docs at some point but cba doin that either.


yep who can be arsed doing anything

im hungry hence why im not going to do anything, cant be arsed going out


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep who can be arsed doing anything
> 
> im hungry hence why im not going to do anything, cant be arsed going out


well the woman wants me t go hers after work but im nackered today, probably cos I went t sleep at 5am but I better had go round, doesnt hurt does it lol.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> well the woman wants me t go hers after work but im nackered today, probably cos I went t sleep at 5am but I better had go round, doesnt hurt does it lol.


Get over there!!


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Get over there!!


lol yeah I should, I'm just having a lazy morning, should really go the docs too.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> should really go the docs too.


This too. That rash looks nasty:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> well the woman wants me t go hers after work but im nackered today, probably cos I went t sleep at 5am but I better had go round, doesnt hurt does it lol.


if you were me you wouldnt leave the house lol

late nights are oh so common to me


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> This too. That rash looks nasty:gasp:


lol there is no rash, just a lot of pointy needles. Will you miss me when I leave you for a month? 



ninjaaa23 said:


> if were me you wouldnt leave the house lol
> 
> late nights are oh so common to me


I generally don't, I have to drag myself out, but I also have to do some exercise at least, I have to treck around 1600ft above sea level every day soon lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

crickets are here 

I shall be leaving soon8)


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Will you miss me when I leave you for a month?


Nope.


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> crickets are here
> 
> I shall be leaving soon8)


typical


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Nope.


Thought not lol.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Thought not lol.


Because I'm coming to Nigeria with you!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> typical


sorry babes 

i would love to stay in bed with you all day but i just cant


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Because I'm coming to Nigeria with you!!!!:2thumb:


lol well you can if you like but youd be in the wrong country  and continent lol.


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> sorry babes
> 
> i would love to stay in bed with you all day but i just cant


Fine I'll let you off.......this time.


----------



## Wrench

Reet I'm off for a shower and then to the docs, I'll catch you guys later.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Reet I'm off for a shower and then to the docs, I'll catch you guys later.


Ciao baby.


----------



## Ophexis

...My neck hurts  Slept on it wrong Saturday night and haven't been able to turn it to the right since... But at least I can rest it being sat up here managing the phones and being a pest on here!
And I want my crestie nowwwww


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Ophexis said:


> ...My neck hurts  Slept on it wrong Saturday night and haven't been able to turn it to the right since... But at least I can rest it being sat up here managing the phones and being a pest on here!
> And I want my crestie nowwwww


be careful on here


you are a female afterall


----------



## Ophexis

Ninjaaa23 said:


> be careful on here
> 
> 
> you are a female afterall


 Feh, think what you want of me  I have all week to pester everyone lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Ophexis said:


> Feh, think what you want of me  I have all week to pester everyone lol


its just theres pervs on here
































yes you wrench


----------



## rob2278

Beware of Wrench:gasp:
He has a rash!


----------



## Ophexis

Ninjaaa23 said:


> its just theres pervs on here
> 
> 
> yes you wrench


 Pot to kettle! :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Ophexis said:


> Pot to kettle! :gasp: :lol2:


erm me an rob are cool

wrench is a bit dodgy though:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> wrench is a bit dodgy though:whistling2:


He claims to be straight:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol I'm gone for 5 mins and your already bitchin about me, your only doing it because im the most normal and thats saying something.

Don't beware of me im nice lol. Beware of people telling you to beware of me and other things .


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol I'm gone for 5 mins and your already bitchin about me, your only doing it because im the most normal and thats saying something.
> 
> Don't beware of me im nice lol. Beware of people telling you to beware of me and other things .


Oh, hello Wrench:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Oh, hello Wrench:whistling2:


lol and were mena be friends :|


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol and were mena be friends :|


And friends we are:flrt:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> And friends we are:flrt:


 lol then be nice and not warn people away from me lol.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol then be nice and not warn people away from me lol.


OK:blush:
PERVERT


----------



## Wrench

mmmm cheese toasties.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> mmmm cheese toasties.


Care to share:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Care to share:whistling2:


Sure help yourself .


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Sure help yourself .


Cheers. PERVERT


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Cheers. PERVERT


rite best be off again things to be places to do 

catch you guys late tonight.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> rite best be off again things to be places to do
> 
> catch you guys late tonight.


: victory:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Hey guys. Anyone here?
xx


----------



## alex_owen

im back school is so boring


----------



## rob2278

:whistling2:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

hey 
Im attempting to bask but the sun has gone away lol


----------



## rob2278

Geckogirl_88 said:


> hey
> Im attempting to bask but the sun has gone away lol


Damn British weather:devil:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

I know lol. But I just know if I give up and come inside, the sun will come out again!
There is a patch of blue sky nearby, so Im holding out for that lol
xx


----------



## Ninjaaa23

you lot still at it


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you lot still at it


Like rabbits:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Like rabbits:whistling2:


nice

cinema was shit


----------



## Geckogirl_88

always


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Ninjaaa23 said:


> nice
> 
> cinema was shit


aw that sucks 
wat were u seeing?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> aw that sucks
> wat were u seeing?


black death


only good bit was the dude getting his arms and legs torn off


----------



## Geckogirl_88

lovely lol. Is that the one with sean bean? Or THE BEAN as I like to call him lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> lovely lol. Is that the one with sean bean? Or THE BEAN as I like to call him lol



yep lol
same thats what i call him
hes the only reason i went to see it


----------



## Geckogirl_88

yeh its the only reason i remember the advert lol


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Hey do any of you guys have facebook? or twitter?


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Ah! Sun! 
I'll be back when it goes away lol
xx


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Hey do any of you guys have facebook? or twitter?


i have the book of face
never on much though
msn is the way forward


----------



## Ninjaaa23

oh red dead coop

laters


----------



## Geckogirl_88

back 
it's still sunny so i decided to bring you all out to bask with me lol


----------



## Geckogirl_88

So what's everyone else been up to today?
I was shopping for an evening dress, but I still havent found anything. 
Still, it was fun just trying them all on lol
xx


----------



## redcherry

is anyone here? :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278




----------



## redcherry

hey rob, hows you today?


----------



## dimebag66

Crestie Chris said:


> image
> 
> Off topic enough? :whistling2:


now thats what you call a doggy bag =)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

i is bored:devil:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> hey rob, hows you today?


OK. I think. 

You?? Pics:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i is bored:devil:



same here


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> OK. I think.
> 
> You?? Pics:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> same here


come on up then

we can bake a cake


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> image


At least your not afraid to post pics:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> At least your not afraid to post pics:whistling2:


oh trust me i aint


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> OK. I think.
> 
> You?? Pics:whistling2:



yeah im fine ta :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

seriously its far too boring


----------



## alex_owen

Hey everyone just finished decorating the viv. How are you all. Has anyone got any tips on keeping the heat up in the viv. At the moment it is 70f. And I need to keep it up 2 more degrees


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> seriously its far too boring



can we still make cake?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> can we still make cake?


get on the train then


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> get on the train then



will do...and do i get a cuppa?


----------



## My plague




----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> will do...and do i get a cuppa?


whatever you wish


----------



## My plague




----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> whatever you wish



thankyou!! :2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

I'm back! I've just been doing other stuff, not had time to come on here! My OH has gone on holiday with my mum. :| Wonder when i can go...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I'm back! I've just been doing other stuff, not had time to come on here! My OH has gone on holiday with my mum. :| Wonder when i can go...


if it aint my favourite off-topic chum


----------



## simooshy

Awwww, if it ain't my favorite ninja...

I cleaned out dad's anole tank today because he saw a baby. Sifted through the subsrate and there were also 9 viable eggs, 3 dud eggs and 2 empty eggs! The other baby anole must have been eaten, poor thing. We hadn't even realised there were eggs in there!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Awwww, if it ain't my favorite ninja...
> 
> I cleaned out dad's anole tank today because he saw a baby. Sifted through the subsrate and there were also 9 viable eggs, 3 dud eggs and 2 empty eggs! The other baby anole must have been eaten, poor thing. We hadn't even realised there were eggs in there!


aw

how you been


----------



## simooshy

I've been, erm, "meh" is the word. 

How've you been?

Oh yeah, and one of my cornsnakes bit me the other day, :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I've been, erm, "meh" is the word.
> 
> How've you been?
> 
> Oh yeah, and one of my cornsnakes bit me the other day, :lol2:


me, been a bit on and off

haha pressume it didnt hurt


----------



## simooshy

No, it didn't really hurt. He's only tiny, but juuuust about managed to draw blood. My fault really, I insisted on handling him because he was rattling his tail at me the night before and did a fake strike when I went to pick him up, so the next evening I thought I can't let him get away with this. So I picked him up. It was fine for about 5 mins, then out of the blue he just latched on to my finger! Let go again really quick though luckily, so it didn't hurt more than a nettle sting.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> No, it didn't really hurt. He's only tiny, but juuuust about managed to draw blood. My fault really, I insisted on handling him because he was rattling his tail at me the night before and did a fake strike when I went to pick him up, so the next evening I thought I can't let him get away with this. So I picked him up. It was fine for about 5 mins, then out of the blue he just latched on to my finger! Let go again really quick though luckily, so it didn't hurt more than a nettle sting.



wouldnt attempt that with a bigger snake:lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> wouldnt attempt that with a bigger snake:lol2:


:lol2: No, the guy in the nearest petshop was had by a Burmese Python, shall keep clear of that one!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :lol2: No, the guy in the nearest petshop was had by a Burmese Python, shall keep clear of that one!


wont be long till you have a bigger snake:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

so there is life here then....:lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> wont be long till you have a bigger snake:whistling2:


As long as I feed them, I shall have 3 bigger snakes.


----------



## simooshy

redcherry said:


> so there is life here then....:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> As long as I feed them, I shall have 3 bigger snakes.


:lol2:


simooshy said:


> image


and :lol2:


----------



## simooshy

I thank you :notworthy:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I thank you :notworthy:


back to your old antics it would seem


----------



## simooshy

:lol2: How're you doing with your cresties?


----------



## redcherry

simooshy said:


> image



:lol2:
hi simooshy!!


----------



## simooshy

redcherry said:


> :lol2:
> hi simooshy!!


hi Redcherry!



Mmmmmmm..... cherries...... :mf_dribble:


----------



## rob2278

I have just finished cleaning my cresties out. They won't be happy when they go back in. Things have changed:gasp:


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> I have just finished cleaning my cresties out. They won't be happy when they go back in. Things have changed:gasp:


:gasp: How could you? I left that poo there on purpose! ON PURPOSE!


----------



## rob2278

I must now go clean myself.


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> I must now go clean myself.


Dirty boy.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I must now go clean myself.


i shall offer a hand and a squeeze


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i shall offer a hand and a squeeze


Get in the Que please.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Get in the Que please.



do i get to jump the que? :flrt:


----------



## simooshy

redcherry said:


> do i get to jump the que? :flrt:


Push past me by all means.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

or you could come see me instead


----------



## simooshy

:roll: A lady walks in and whoomph... he's in there like a shot...


----------



## redcherry

simooshy said:


> :roll: A lady walks in and whoomph... he's in there like a shot...



he has been for the last few nights :lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Back in your cage Mr Ninj... :whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sorry 


your the only one for me simoosh:flrt:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> do i get to jump the que? :flrt:


If you so wish:whistling2:



simooshy said:


> Push past me by all means.


:whip:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> sorry
> 
> 
> your the only one for me simoosh:flrt:


Yay! Someone loves me! Wooo!

*runs out the door and boards plane for Scotland, leaving OH in lurch*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yay! Someone loves me! Wooo!
> 
> *runs out the door and boards plane for Scotland, leaving OH in lurch*




doors open and teas on

even baked a cake


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> doors open and teas on
> 
> even baked a cake


Yum, cake. I made tiffin the other day. It lasted all of 10mins. Me and the OH are such bloaters...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Yum, cake. I made tiffin the other day. It lasted all of 10mins. Me and the OH are such bloaters...


changing the subject are we :whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Aw, I love you really:grouphug:

























I just love my hubby more :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Aw, I love you really:grouphug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love my hubby more :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you havent had the full impact of my charm yet :whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you havent had the full impact of my charm yet :whistling2:


It's all right, I'll believe you...
*backs off quickly*


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> It's all right, I'll believe you...
> *backs off quickly*


i have seduced many a ladies on this forum:whistling2:


mybe your next:mf_dribble:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i have seduced many a ladies on this forum:whistling2:
> 
> 
> mybe your next:mf_dribble:


EEK! mg:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i have seduced many a ladies on this forum:whistling2:


And men:whistling2:








































































































































































:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> EEK! mg:



your safe for just now


hold on your home alone right:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> your safe for just now
> 
> 
> hold on your home alone right:whistling2:


Barry my cornsnake will have your face off if you try anything. :whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Barry my cornsnake will have your face off if you try anything. :whip:


but im a gentleman


only wanted some tea and a conversation


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> but im a gentleman
> 
> 
> only wanted some tea and a conversation


You mean you're not after my tiffin?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> You mean you're not after my tiffin?


oh well now that you say


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> oh well now that you say


:whip: Back off. It's all mine. MINE you hear?

I keep looking at the eggs expecting them to have hatched. Some may have only been in there a day, so I could be waiting!


----------



## hayleyb24

Helllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooo :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:welcome:


hayleyb24 said:


> Helllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooo :lol2:


----------



## hayleyb24

lol thanx :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

hayleyb24 said:


> Helllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooo :lol2:


Hi there.:welcome:


----------



## redcherry

i got apple pie!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simooshy

redcherry said:


> i got apple pie!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Cherry pie is nicer and rhubarb pie is nicer. :Na_Na_Na_Na:




Can I have some?


----------



## hayleyb24

eace:


----------



## redcherry

simooshy said:


> Cherry pie is nicer and rhubarb pie is nicer. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have some?



rob likes my cherry pie,
dont you rob? :whistling2:


yes you may have some


----------



## Ninjaaa23

get on webcam you lot:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

hayleyb24 said:


> eace:


:gasp: She's died and is pushing up daisies!


----------



## hayleyb24

lol its ment to mean peace :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> lol its ment to mean peace :lol2:


i thought it was gardening


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> get on webcam you lot:whistling2:



mines busted :devil:


----------



## hayleyb24

:lol2: i aint even got a garden dont know what thats got to do with it lol


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> get on webcam you lot:whistling2:


:gasp: No way on earth you get to see me! For an impression, here's me at my best: :crazy:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

hayleyb24 said:


> :lol2: i aint even got a garden dont know what thats got to do with it lol


u should get 1:whistling2:


----------



## hayleyb24

lol ha ha how am i ment to do that


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :gasp: No way on earth you get to see me! For an impression, here's me at my best: :crazy:


im a bit nutters myself


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im a bit nutters myself



arent we all? :lol2:


----------



## simooshy

redcherry said:


> arent we all? :lol2:


No arguments here. You don't have to be mad to buy reps, it just creeps up on you...


----------



## redcherry

simooshy said:


> No arguments here. You don't have to be mad to buy reps, it just creeps up on you...



very true


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> rob likes my cherry pie,
> dont you rob? :whistling2:


I do.



redcherry said:


> mines busted :devil:


Mines not.



redcherry said:


> arent we all? :lol2:


Speak for yourself:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Mines not.
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself:whistling2:



:whip: i speak for the both of us! :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :whip: i speak for the both of us! :lol2:


:gasp:

That told me:bash:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

boo








































argh


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :gasp:
> 
> That told me:bash:



indeed! aaww *hugs*


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> indeed! aaww *hugs*


:flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :flrt:


internet love fails


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> internet love fails


Has ours:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Has ours:gasp:


we have real love 


<3 always


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> we have real love
> 
> 
> <3 always


:blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :blush:


ninja magic


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ninja magic



:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> :lol2:


hey beautiful


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hey beautiful


Hi:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> hey beautiful



:blush: why thankyou


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> :blush: why thankyou


thats just me beginning


----------



## Ninjaaa23

oh god i love you rob

i cant stop thinking about you:flrt:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> oh god i love you rob
> 
> i cant stop thinking about you:flrt:


Wrench will get jealous. Careful what your saying here:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Wrench will get jealous. Careful what your saying here:whistling2:


wrench can suck my marmite covered finger:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> wrench can suck my marmite covered finger:whistling2:


Let him/her. I don't like marmite. A Bovril man me.:2thumb:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> wrench can suck my marmite covered finger:whistling2:



:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> :lol2:


i could make you giggle like a school girl all night

























just whip it out and bingo:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> just whip it out and bingo:whistling2:


Walnut whip:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :lol2:


What do you like to suck??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> What do you like to suck??


bumholes:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> What do you like to suck??



well...that would be telling. but i like licking cream off of strawberries :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> Monkey bumholes:whistling2:


:gasp:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> well...that would be telling. but i like licking cream off of strawberries :whistling2:


I have strawberries. Just 2 though:whistling2:


----------



## My plague

*SUP BITCHES!*






















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Just following the long gap trend it'll be over soon don't worry.*




















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Theeeeeeeeere we go *


----------



## redcherry

hey :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> hey :2thumb:


helloooo:mf_dribble:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> helloooo:mf_dribble:


hiya :flrt:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> helloooo:mf_dribble:





redcherry said:


> hiya :flrt:


PERVERTS

My cresties like their new set up.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> PERVERTS
> 
> My cresties like their new set up.


way to change the subject bub


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> way to change the subject bub


Passion killer.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Passion killer.



only on here

never in the bedroom


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> only on here
> 
> never in the bedroom


I'll :whip: your ass boy.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> I'll :whip: your ass boy.


:gasp:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :gasp:


Want some. Join us.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I'll :whip: your ass boy.


i luvs it


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i luvs it



:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

grrrrrrrrrr my princess is off to bed 

left with you lot:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> grrrrrrrrrr my princess is off to bed
> 
> left with you lot:whistling2:



were not that bad


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> grrrrrrrrrr my princess is off to bed
> 
> left with you lot:whistling2:


I'm joining her too:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I'm joining her too:whistling2:


highly doubt it


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> highly doubt it


----------



## rob2278

Goodnight from me.:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Goodnight from me.:2thumb:


bed so soon old man:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Goodnight from me.:2thumb:



night, sweetdreams : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> night, sweetdreams : victory:


me and cherrypie 8)


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> bed so soon old man:whistling2:


Getting in to bed with a twin (woman before anything is said)

Sweet dreams Ninjy boy:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> night, sweetdreams : victory:


Joining me??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Getting in to bed with a twin (woman before anything is said)
> 
> Sweet dreams Ninjy boy:Na_Na_Na_Na:


night m8


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> night m8


See you in bed:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

im quite tired


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> im quite tired


u leaving as well then


----------



## rob2278

Morning:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

morning, good sleep?


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> morning, good sleep?


Not really. My son decided he would escape from his cot at 4 this morning. Ended up in bed with us!!


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Not really. My son decided he would escape from his cot at 4 this morning. Ended up in bed with us!!



oh dear :gasp:

bless him : victory:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> oh dear :gasp:


:gasp:this was me at 4!!


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :gasp:this was me at 4!!


:lol2:
i bet your rather tired


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :lol2:
> i bet your rather tired


Yep.























































Fancy going to bed:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy going to bed:whistling2:



:lol2: i cant, ive got to get things sorted...im moving in just over a week


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :lol2: i cant, ive got to get things sorted...im moving in just over a week


It'll be over well before a week:lol2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> It'll be over well before a week:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

your tired? I went to sleep at 4 .

u all set for moving in with me and geckogirl then?


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> your tired? I went to sleep at 4 .
> 
> u all set for moving in with me and geckogirl then?


Who me??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> your tired? I went to sleep at 4 .
> 
> u all set for moving in with me and geckogirl then?



7.30 for me


i win


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> your tired? I went to sleep at 4 .
> 
> u all set for moving in with me and geckogirl then?





Ninjaaa23 said:


> 7.30 for me
> 
> 
> i win


You pair just got out of bed together??


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> You pair just got out of bed together??


he wishes


----------



## Wrench

yeah yeah u know your dreamin ninja .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> yeah yeah u know your dreamin ninja .



no im wide awake 

i did dream last night but sadly you were not in it


----------



## Wrench

oh well ill get over it lol.


----------



## Geckogirl_88

hey guys


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> hey guys


hellllllllllllllllloooooooooo


----------



## rob2278

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Can ppl PM me their msn's please. Iv just rediscovered it and am already embracing my old addiction lol


----------



## rob2278

We only PM pics to each other:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

mostly penises. but boobs would be a nice change .


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> mostly penises. I like penises


:gasp:


----------



## Wrench

lol it wont hold in court rob, youve got nothing on me, NOTHING lol.


----------



## Geckogirl_88

he he he he he he he he he

Well if you send me the addy's i'll se what i can do


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol it wont hold in court rob, youve got nothing on me, NOTHING lol.


Ha Ha!! It's good to laugh!!


:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> he he he he he he he he he
> 
> Well if you send me the addy's i'll se what i can do


you already have mine so send .


----------



## Geckogirl_88

u voided ur rights to boobies by living in my bedroom. u see them all the time lol


----------



## Wrench

Geckogirl_88 said:


> u voided ur rights to boobies by living in my bedroom. u see them all the time lol


awww but I should atleast get a momento, something to decorate my viv with


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Ha Ha!! It's good to laugh!!
> 
> 
> :lol2:


It is indeed, especially at sum1 else.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> It is indeed, especially at sum1 else.


Like you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wrench

lol saw that one comeing .


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol saw that one comeing .


You'll see something a coming in a minute:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> You'll see something a coming in a minute:whistling2:


Is it food? I'm starvin not eaten yet today lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

you lot can have mine if you want

my msn addy that is


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you lot can have mine if you want
> 
> my msn addy that is


nobody? lol just gonna leave that out there I think .


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> nobody? lol just gonna leave that out there I think .


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
balls


yep balls


----------



## Geckogirl_88

lol was in the shower.
yeh i want ur addy


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> lol was in the shower.
> yeh i want ur addy


done


so wrench wana be my webcam buddy


----------



## Wrench

sure thing lol.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

you think grandpa rob has msn:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you think grandpa rob has msn:whistling2:


I don't actually:whistling2: 


How do I go about it:blush:


----------



## alex_owen

hey everyone how are you all having fun sitting on each other wrench

:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> I don't actually:whistling2:
> 
> 
> How do I go about it:blush:


its easy 
Message & Chat Online | Download Windows Live Messenger


----------



## Geckogirl_88

yeh i had to upload it again lol. not been on in bout 2 years!


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> its easy
> Message & Chat Online | Download Windows Live Messenger


Bet you offer that to all the older men:whistling2:

Off now for a bit.

Until later!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Bet you offer that to all the older men:whistling2:


only you sweety


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Simpsons on channel 4; NEVER gets old lol


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you think grandpa rob has msn:whistling2:


He does now:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> He does now:gasp:


:gasp:
dish out your addy


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :gasp:
> dish out your addy


In time young pervert:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> In time young pervert:lol2:


ah 
well im off for a sleep
feel free to pm


----------



## Geckogirl_88

mmmmmm magnum
nom nom nom ...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Geckogirl_88 said:


> mmmmmm magnum
> nom nom nom ...


better be the almond one


----------



## Geckogirl_88

nope. White chocolate. Yummi


----------



## rob2278

rob2278 said:


> He does now:gasp:


Mistake possibly:gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Mistake possibly:gasp:


why you stopped talking

sexy:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> why you stopped talking
> 
> sexy:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :lol2:


haha

you must think im a right weirdo:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha
> 
> you must think im a right weirdo:whistling2:


Where are all the others tonight:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> haha
> 
> you must think im a right weirdo:whistling2:


Think? lol



Rob2278 said:


> Where are all the others tonight:whistling2:


Don't worry I'm here


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Where are all the others tonight:whistling2:


orgy 
and we aint invited


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> orgy
> and we aint invited


Thought as much. Wrench has just taken a breather and posted.


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> orgy
> and we aint invited


It just finished


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> It just finished


Was it good??
Who was there??
:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Was it good??
> Who was there??
> :whistling2:


Was awesome, just like the dreams lol.

Just me redcherry and geckogirl . and some stranger watched from the window.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Was awesome, just like the dreams lol.
> 
> Just me redcherry and geckogirl . and some stranger watched from the window.


I see.


----------



## rob2278

Bye all:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

morning guys!! i missed your madness!! : victory:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> morning guys!! i missed your madness!! : victory:


:welcome:

Didn't miss much.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Didn't miss much.



thanks


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> thanks


:gasp: Why so sad.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :gasp: Why so sad.


not sad  
hows you anyway?


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> not sad
> hows you anyway?


I be good tar. Tired but good.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> I be good tar. Tired but good.



yeah, im really tired too. ive got so much to do for the move... but got work in a few hours, so ill probably get on with a bit when i get back.:lol2:


----------



## alex_owen

HAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIII is ninja here...?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

alex_owen said:


> HAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIII is ninja here...?


he is indeed


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> he is indeed


Run away!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Run away!!!!!!!


how dare you


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> how dare you


Bitch aint I:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Boring people, goodnight:bash:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Boring people, goodnight:bash:


now it is..goodmorning!! how are you today?


----------



## Wrench

I'm kinda bored/stressed lol. On the upside got the keys to my new house .


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> I'm kinda bored/stressed lol. On the upside got the keys to my new house .


stressed with packing? i dont get my keys till thursday...i really wish next week would hurry up! :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> stressed with packing? i dont get my keys till thursday...i really wish next week would hurry up! :lol2:


 lol oh no I'm not bothered about packing that will take me 10mins I'm good at it lol. Stressed with sorting stuff out for this trip. Bloddy embassy have rly p**sed me off, cant even speak to anyone who isnt retarded.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol oh no I'm not bothered about packing that will take me 10mins I'm good at it lol. Stressed with sorting stuff out for this trip. Bloddy embassy have rly p**sed me off, cant even speak to anyone who isnt retarded.


:devil: oh dear! whats happened?


----------



## Wrench

I just cant actually speak to anyone, I rang like 20 times and some woman kept transferrin me so I told her I wasnt gettin thru nd she says "oh yer they aint takin calls" lol and "do you want me t try again?" Some people are just stupid.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> I just cant actually speak to anyone, I rang like 20 times and some woman kept transferrin me so I told her I wasnt gettin thru nd she says "oh yer they aint takin calls" lol and "do you want me t try again?" Some people are just stupid.


thats not good. some people just make you think dont they? :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

She rly did my head in lol, she also hung up on me when I said I dont wanna be transferred again :|


----------



## redcherry

luck isnt with you this week is it? 
do you need a hug? :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

lucks never with me lol trust me.

yups.


----------



## redcherry

i dont really have much luck either, you are not alone.:lol2:

*hugs*


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> now it is..goodmorning!! how are you today?


Fine thanks:whistling2:



Wrench said:


> I'm kinda bored/stressed lol. On the upside got the keys to my new house .


At last we can move in together:mf_dribble:



Wrench said:


> lol oh no I'm not bothered about packing that will take me 10mins I'm good at it lol. Stressed with sorting stuff out for this trip. Bloddy embassy have rly p**sed me off, cant even speak to anyone who isnt retarded.


Nigeria trip, new it would be trouble:whistling2:



redcherry said:


> :devil: oh dear! whats happened?


Nigeria.



redcherry said:


> luck isnt with you this week is it?
> do you need a hug? :lol2:


I'll have one please:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Fine thanks:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have one please:whistling2:



hey!! *HUGS*


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> hey!! *HUGS*


:mf_dribble::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> i dont really have much luck either, you are not alone.:lol2:
> 
> *hugs*


Thanks 

I want a proper one though, get ur ass on a train .

I think I'm just gonna try and get a visa once I'm there, little risky tho.


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> At last we can move in together:mf_dribble:


lol well I've got a spare room 

gonna be livin with two women too so it will be clean and all the cookin will be done for me lol .


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol well I've got a spare room
> 
> *gonna be livin with two women too so it will be clean and all the cookin will be done for me* lol .


cheeky! but so true!! :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> gonna be livin with two women too


WOW. Shame you like men:whistling2:















































































:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

lol w/e rob, in your dreams .

anyways off to the docs again, catch you guys in a lil bit.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

sup bitches


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> sup bitches



hey! : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i need to clean my room

and i only got 20 texts left


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i need to clean my room
> 
> and i only got 20 texts left
> 
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



:lol2: oh dear


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> :lol2: oh dear


someone save me






























or give me moneys


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> someone save me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or give me moneys



*saves ninjaaa and gives one million pounds!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> *saves ninjaaa and gives one million pounds!


:2thumb:

no hug then


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> no hug then



*gives lots of hugs!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

:no1:
me likes hugs, epecially from women


redcherry said:


> *gives lots of hugs!


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :no1:
> me likes hugs, epecially from women



:2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

well im of to tidy up

cya in a few years


----------



## rob2278

tomclick said:


> Good day!Just introduce myself: I am a man (says my wife), I am 50 years old (hmm, that looks bad isn't it?) and I am a terrible bad programmer (I say myself). My hobbies: computer (of course), my 17 years old son and of course my wife. I like to play billiard, I do a very little bit and very simple programming in VB and I try to make a site for my billiard-club in the near future. thanks.


:welcome:


----------



## redcherry

:lol2: catch ya later ninjaaa : victory:


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i need to clean my room
> 
> and i only got 20 texts left
> 
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Didn't know texts were a requirement of cleaning a room 


Hey ya'll I'm back .


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Didn't know texts were a requirement of cleaning a room
> 
> 
> Hey ya'll I'm back .


:lol2: hey hey!!


----------



## Wrench

you miss me darling? :lol2:


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> you miss me darling? :lol2:


indeed :flrt:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> you miss me darling? :lol2:


I did:blush:


----------



## Wrench

Awww ur all sweet

what you guys been up2 today?


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Awww ur all sweet
> 
> what you guys been up2 today?



went to work at 6....just chillin before i got back at 4 :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

:hmm:


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> went to work at 6....just chillin before i got back at 4 :lol2:


u have all the fun lol .


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> u have all the fun lol .



:lol2: oh yeah...people telling me how to do my job :devil:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

wtf!!!


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :lol2: oh yeah...people telling me how to do my job :devil:


:whip:Work harder!!


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :whip:Work harder!!



ill whip you in a sec!:whip: 
:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

How hard is the wipping


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> How hard is the wipping



however you like it


----------



## Wrench

As hard as poss .

Who tells ya how t do ur job? lol

just kill and bury them, its what i do


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> however you like it


i would rather you licked my finger:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

(wrench):whip: *whips very hard 

the customers tell me that im not doing stuff right....its not something you want to be hearing at 6am :devil:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> ill whip you in a sec!:whip:
> :lol2:


My pants are down. Ready & waiting:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i would rather you licked my finger:whistling2:



would you now? 
:lol2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> My pants are down. Ready & waiting:whistling2:




(robs bare bum):whip:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> (robs bare bum):whip:


Oh yeah!!!!

Ye Haaaaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> would you now?
> :lol2:


well yes


----------



## redcherry

Ninjaaa23 said:


> well yes



*licks ninjaaas fingers 
:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

Customers, who needs em :whistling2:

Just what I needed, I love a good whipping


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Customers, who needs em :whistling2:
> 
> Just what I needed, I love a good whipping



customers = headache!!

glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> *licks ninjaaas fingers
> :lol2:


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

nice


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> customers = headache!!
> 
> glad you enjoyed it!


It's your turn later lol.


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> *licks ninjaaas fingers
> :lol2:


Do you know where those fingers have been:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Do you know where those fingers have been:whistling2:


inside you:mf_dribble::gasp:


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> It's your turn later lol.



ill look forward to it! :lol2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Do you know where those fingers have been:whistling2:



should i worry?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

redcherry said:


> should i worry?


^mybe:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

right guys, im off to work to get told how to do my job... catch you later : victory:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> inside you:mf_dribble::gasp:


^^this:gasp:


----------



## Wrench

cya x


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> cya x


Bye darling


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Bye darling


goodbye:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> goodbye:whistling2:


Well hello there.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Well hello there.


hi sexy:flrt:


----------



## arnie23

can any one please tell me if ninja and rob are gay :S 


hHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA

sorry guys i stalk your profiles:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Cresties FTW! My dad just bought one and he/she is a little cutie!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Cresties FTW! My dad just bought one and he/she is a little cutie!


yay simoosh

crestys are awesome ^_^


----------



## Ninjaaa23

arnie23 said:


> can any one please tell me if ninja and rob are gay :S
> 
> 
> hHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> sorry guys i stalk your profiles:whistling2:


isnt it obvious

yes we are


----------



## simooshy

Have given him some of my repashy to try. Want to stay there ogling it, but dad says I'll wear it out!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

tomclick said:


> Hi allThe good vibe for everybody. Problems of health blogging me at home (for the moment) I take of come here, participate a little good grow has all !so how is everyone doing??


sorry to hear that

we are all good

doing a spot of proggramming actually:lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> isnt it obvious
> 
> yes we are


:gasp: What WILL your girlfriends say? Oh yeah, and Pokemon rules! Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Have given him some of my repashy to try. Want to stay there ogling it, but dad says I'll wear it out!


parents arent supposed to be listened to:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :gasp: What WILL your girlfriends say? Oh yeah, and Pokemon rules! Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



they may join in

yay pokemon rules


----------



## rob2278

arnie23 said:


> can any one please tell me if ninja and rob are gay :S
> 
> 
> hHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> sorry guys i stalk your profiles:whistling2:


Why?? You after some:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> :gasp: What WILL your girlfriends say? Oh yeah, and Pokemon rules! Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Dunno, what will YOU say:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Dunno, what will YOU say:whistling2:


I say go! Charizard. BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I say go! Charizard. BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :blush:



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
i like zapdos


----------



## simooshy

I'm far too immature.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I'm far too immature.


no such thing


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> no such thing


I disagree
YouTube - Re: Mudkip: The Extreme Insane Edition


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> I say go! Charizard. BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :blush:


Nah, think i'll stay.


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Nah, think i'll stay.


Yum, ginger beer.
BTW I have no idea why I quoted you!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> I disagree
> YouTube - Re: Mudkip: The Extreme Insane Edition


i love it


pollywags better though:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i love it
> 
> 
> pollywags better though:whistling2:


Poliwag :whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Poliwag :whip:


:gasp: i made a mistake


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :gasp: i made a mistake


Ninjas don't make mistakes. You were just testing me. :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Ninjas don't make mistakes. You were just testing me. :whistling2:


indeed i was :whistling2:
2+2 = 4


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> indeed i was :whistling2:
> 2+2 = 4


Actually, 2 piles of hay + 2 piles of hay = One big pile of hay.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Actually, 2 piles of hay + 2 piles of hay = One big pile of hay.


2 people + 2 people = a group of people


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> 2 people + 2 people = a group of people


You understand. *Bows gracefully in Oriental fashion*


----------



## rob2278

Hayfever:bash:

It hurts me, roll on winter.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Hayfever:bash:
> 
> It hurts me, roll on winter.


do i hurt you?


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Hayfever:bash:
> 
> It hurts me, roll on winter.


I used to get it really bad. Ironically the only year I had let-up was when I was doing work experience in a florist. I prefer winter, summer's too hot.


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> do i hurt you?


:whip:


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> I used to get it really bad. Ironically the only year I had let-up was when I was doing work experience in a florist. I prefer winter, summer's too hot.


Buy me some flowers please:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> Buy me some flowers please:whistling2:


I did get water absorbing floristry foam in my eye though, so not all win!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

winnage


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> winnage


A new tastier version of spinach?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

just got my first thread dedicated to me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> just got my first thread dedicated to me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: How do I go about finding the home of win?


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> just got my first thread dedicated to me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :gasp: How do I go about finding the home of win?


got to 18+ section



rob2278 said:


> :lol2:


indeed:lol2:


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> got to 18+ section


:blush: Like that is it?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :blush: Like that is it?


what lol


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> what lol


Only for the over 18s! :gasp: I'm shocked! ANyhoo, I must be off, things to do. Sees you all later!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> Only for the over 18s! :gasp: I'm shocked! ANyhoo, I must be off, things to do. Sees you all later!


cya laters:2thumb:


----------



## redcherry

hey guys!!!


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> hey guys!!!


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


thank god

theres people on


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


hows you tonight?


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> thank god
> 
> theres people on


not for long.


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> hows you tonight?


Waiting for your pics. Still:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

hey guys : victory:


----------



## Wrench

hey hey, hows it goin?


----------



## redcherry

all is well thankyou. hows things with you?


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> hey guys : victory:





Wrench said:


> hey hey, hows it goin?


Hiya!!:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Hiya!!:whistling2:



hey! hope all is well?


----------



## reptara

weekend plans anybody?


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> all is well thankyou. hows things with you?


Not too shabby, got lots of deliveries today for my beardy . He's absolutly loving his roaches at the mo.


----------



## Wrench

reptara said:


> weekend plans anybody?


Off to Manchester to see the mother and brother and start to pack my stuff.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Not too shabby, got lots of deliveries today for my beardy . He's absolutly loving his roaches at the mo.



good!! bet he was think "Mmmmm...Roaches...":lol2:


----------



## redcherry

reptara said:


> weekend plans anybody?



packing and work on sunday


----------



## rob2278

reptara said:


> weekend plans anybody?


Fathers day Sunday everyone:whistling2:




Wrench said:


> Off to Manchester to see the mother and brother and start to pack my stuff.


For Nigeria??


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Fathers day Sunday everyone:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Nigeria??


Yeah I know lol

and for indonesia and for moving.


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> good!! bet he was think "Mmmmm...Roaches...":lol2:


 lol pretty much, usually I have to make them run past his face a few times before he starts munching but this time he was all over them, didn't even let me put them infront of him, just snatched them from me lol.


----------



## rob2278

reptara said:


> weekend plans anybody?


Sex drugs and Rock & Roll most likely:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Sex drugs and Rock & Roll most likely:whistling2:


You never said you were coming round


----------



## Ninjaaa23

my feet hurt :gasp:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> You never said you were coming round


It'd just be the sex if I was coming round:whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

evening. My eyes hurt had a concrete dig today I should really wear goggles. Meant to be at the pub but cant be arsed. Life story over how is everyone?


----------



## Ninjaaa23

SteveCourty said:


> evening. My eyes hurt had a concrete dig today I should really wear goggles. Meant to be at the pub but cant be arsed. Life story over how is everyone?


you crazy fool











































wear protection


----------



## SteveCourty

I had steel toecaps there protection


----------



## Fatrob

reptara said:


> weekend plans anybody?


To be honest am taking my kids to ice cream farm.Then am off to Bradford to watch Wire vs Bradford and get drunk and make a night off it in Bradford.


----------



## redcherry

hey guys!!! : victory:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> It'd just be the sex if I was coming round:whistling2:


Well what can I say........my sex is on fire


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> David Hasslehoff :flrt:


:gasp:

Bummer!!


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> Well what can I say........my sex is on fire


holds head in hand, nodding distastefully


----------



## Wrench

Ninjaaa23 said:


> holds head in hand, nodding distastefully


lol you love it.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wrench said:


> lol you love it.


I sooooooooooooooooo



























































































dont


----------



## rob2278

Evening all:whip:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> Evening all:whip:


just me and you:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Ninjaaa23 said:


> just me and you:whistling2:


:whistling2:Again:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

rob2278 said:


> :whistling2:Again:whistling2:


yep 
again:mf_dribble:


----------



## rob2278

Banned eh??


----------



## rob2278

It's oh so quiet:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

rob2278 said:


> It's oh so quiet:whistling2:


A ban has taken place.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> It's oh so quiet:whistling2:



im here!!!: victory:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> im here!!!: victory:


me too. pics?


----------



## redcherry

:Na_Na_Na_Na:
im still packing...got loads more to do


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> im still packing...got loads more to do


Loads more pics??:mf_dribble:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Loads more pics??:mf_dribble:



i do have loads of pics....but not for you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> i do have loads of pics....but not for you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:whip:

Our friendship is over. For now.


:lol2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :whip:
> 
> Our friendship is over. For now.
> 
> 
> :lol2:



:gasp: .... i think i need a hug


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> :gasp: .... i think i need a hug


*HUGGS & naked kisses*


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> *HUGGS & naked kisses*



so are we still friends? :flrt:


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> so are we still friends? :flrt:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> are you naked??


:whip: nope


----------



## rob2278

of course we are still friends lol!


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> of course we are still friends lol!



:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:



hey guys, hows everyone tonight?


----------



## Wrench

not too bad thanks  u?


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> not too bad thanks  u?



sorry, i went to bed. i was so tired.:lol2:


yeah im fine....still packing though:devil:


----------



## Wrench

lol I expected you would have . You doin much today?


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> lol I expected you would have . You doin much today?



just finished cleaning the reps out, having a cuppa now. then ive got to do yet more packing.:lol2:

how about you?


----------



## Wrench

just trying to fill in some crap and then same as you packin. Id rather just sleep though lol.


----------



## simooshy

redcherry said:


> sorry, i went to bed. i was so tired.:lol2:
> 
> 
> yeah im fine....*still packing though*:devil:


:gasp: She's got a gun! Run for the hills!


----------



## redcherry

simooshy said:


> :gasp: She's got a gun! Run for the hills!



:lol2: hahahahahaaaaa


----------



## simooshy

I watch too much TV. American TV. :blush:


----------



## simooshy

Aw, I just saw my male williamsi literally chasing tail! She was running off and he was trying to catch her, grabbing at her tail! First time I've seen him taking an interest... :flrt:


----------



## Wrench

simooshy said:


> I watch too much TV. American TV. :blush:


lol I gots me a firearms license .......so be nice :| lol


----------



## simooshy

Wrench said:


> lol I gots me a firearms license .......so be nice :| lol


Guns scare me. The only thing worse follows.


----------



## Wrench

lol theyre not that bad rly.


----------



## Applesauce

Mmm jumbo peanuts


----------



## Applesauce

simooshy said:


> Guns scare me. The only thing worse follows.
> 
> image


Lmfao!! :lol2:


----------



## redcherry

wheres everyone gone?


----------



## Melonhelmet

Alright the party can start, I'm here.


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> wheres everyone gone?


I'm here


----------



## Melonhelmet

Wrench said:


> I'm here


'Ello. :2thumb:


----------



## Wrench

Hows it goin?


----------



## rob2278

:welcome:


----------



## redcherry

thought everyone had dissapeared!!


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Hows it goin?



im fine ta. and you? 
how is everyone else this evening?


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> im fine ta. and you?
> how is everyone else this evening?


not too shabby thanks. Been doin much?


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> not too shabby thanks. Been doin much?



nothing exciting really. got the last few bits packed up today. how about you?


----------



## Wrench

not too much, same rly just packin.


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> not too much, same rly just packin.



its sooo boring isnt it?


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> its sooo boring isnt it?


certainly is, still nearly done though.


----------



## redcherry

same here...i think ive got a few little bits floating about :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> same here...i think ive got a few little bits floating about :lol2:


 Yeah I got cutlery and a few other bits lol


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> Yeah I got cutlery and a few other bits lol



yeah...all the little bits ill just bung in a bag



oh and to add.....THERES A HUGE SPIDER IN MY LOUNGE!!!! :eek4:


----------



## <0_o>

evening all:gasp:


----------



## redcherry

<0_o> said:


> evening all:gasp:



Hello : victory:


----------



## Wrench

hey


----------



## <0_o>

this rfuk site seems rather nice:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol sarcasm?


----------



## redcherry

<0_o> said:


> this rfuk site seems rather nice:whistling2:



yes we are lovely people :2thumb:


----------



## <0_o>

i know 



especially rob:mf_dribble:


----------



## Wrench

lol sure


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> lol sure


i love you to wrench dont worry:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

<0_o> said:


> i love you to wrench dont worry:whistling2:



im afraid you cant do that:whip:
wrench is mine :lol2:


----------



## <0_o>

redcherry said:


> im afraid you cant do that:whip:
> wrench is mine :lol2:


i thought he was shared amongst folk:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

only redcherry and geckogirl lol


----------



## Wrench

so how come you got, disqualified from a certain forum :whistling2:


----------



## <0_o>

my username didnt turn out very well


should be <0_o>


----------



## Wrench

lol ah nvm, so how come you were banned?

from that other site we where on :whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

<0_o> said:


> my username didnt turn out very well
> 
> 
> should be <0_o>


:lol2:


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> lol ah nvm, so how come you were banned?
> 
> from that other site we where on :whistling2:


i threw my ball into someone elses garden




it was a mess:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol difficult thing to do virtually 

did you say bad things?


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> lol difficult thing to do virtually
> 
> did you say bad things?


i might have done


----------



## Wrench

lol did you call someone bad names?


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> lol did you call someone bad names?


most certainly


----------



## Wrench

lol who were u bad too  and what thread .


----------



## Applesauce

Yeeah Mr. <>


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> lol who were u bad too  and what thread .


erm cant remember the link on the site as i cant get on it anymore and i dont recall the person


----------



## redcherry

Applesauce said:


> Yeeah Mr. <>



where did you just come from? :lol2:


----------



## redcherry

<0_o> said:


> erm cant remember the link on the site as i cant get on it anymore and i dont recall the person



dont worry about it.... your on a whole new site now...enjoy!! : victory:


----------



## <0_o>

redcherry said:


> where did you just come from? :lol2:


thats my homeboy applesauce


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> erm cant remember the link on the site as i cant get on it anymore and i dont recall the person


ahhh fair enough well nvm, welcome to RFUK now


----------



## Applesauce

redcherry said:


> where did you just come from? :lol2:


Shh :whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

Applesauce said:


> Shh :whistling2:




newbies.......:whistling2: :whip:


----------



## <0_o>

redcherry said:


> newbies.......:whistling2: :whip:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## redcherry

im so tired!!!


----------



## <0_o>

redcherry said:


> im so tired!!!


im oddly getting tired aswell

dont know whats up with me:lol2:


----------



## Applesauce

<0_o> said:


> im oddly getting tired aswell
> 
> dont know whats up with me:lol2:


Get some peanut butter on you lad!


----------



## Wrench

lol I'm rly not. I've quit smoking tho, would kill for a ***. My will power prevails all though .


----------



## <0_o>

Applesauce said:


> Get some peanut butter on you lad!


already have it on


Wrench said:


> lol I'm rly not. I've quit smoking tho, would kill for a *****. My will power prevails all though .


:lol2:


----------



## Applesauce

Wrench said:


> lol I'm rly not. I've quit smoking tho, would kill for a ***. My will power prevails all though .


 You heard of *Puff* the magic dragon? :whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Seriously if I say to someone I'm gonna do something I do it just to prove myself right . Cos im awesome and always right lol.


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> Seriously if I say to someone I'm gonna do something I do it just to prove myself right . Cos im awesome and always right lol.


well its good you have quit m8 

hope you kick it completely


----------



## redcherry

Applesauce said:


> You heard of *Puff* the magic dragon? :whistling2:


:rotfl:


----------



## Wrench

Well its been 3 days now I think so I think Ill be fine, I just slowly lowered my need for them until I got to the end of a pack nd just thought right thats it. So a few more days and I should be over them completely  and I have alot to do in those few days so should keep me busy .


----------



## Wrench

Applesauce said:


> You heard of *Puff* the magic dragon? :whistling2:


your a massive *** lol. Plus you want  smothered in peanut butter.

thats a point what do we call you ?


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> your a massive *** lol. Plus you want  smothered in peanut butter.
> 
> thats a point what do we call you ?


call me 0 (zero)


----------



## Applesauce

Wrench said:


> your a massive ***** lol. Plus you want  smothered in peanut butter.
> 
> thats a point what do we call you ?


:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

ok then sounds good to me 0


yes a ***, you got it, give him a round of applesauce :whistling2:


----------



## Applesauce

OK, Own up. Who said I'm an imposter! :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

could be me? who knows.

you are though.


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> could be me? who knows.
> 
> you are though.


or is he:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

don't add an air of mystery to him, he is, full stop lol.


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> don't add an air of mystery to him, he is, full stop lol.


how so:whistling2:

explain!


----------



## Wrench

He's not who he says he is .


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> He's not who he says he is .


well i know who he is

i seen his winky on webcam and everything:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

thoses tags are so random :lol2:


----------



## Applesauce

<0_o> said:


> well i know who he is
> 
> i seen his winky on webcam and everything:whistling2:


It's my winky 8)


----------



## <0_o>

redcherry said:


> thoses tags are so random :lol2:


which is your favourite


----------



## Wrench

That may have not been his, he may have deceived u


----------



## redcherry

<0_o> said:


> which is your favourite



cant choose :lol2:


and ive only just noticed the one about my boobs :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> cant choose :lol2:
> 
> 
> and ive only just noticed the one about my boobs :lol2:


They are always evolving lol, you have to keep an eye on them .

I mean one min I had a 42" penis the next it was gone lol. I think that one was 0.


----------



## rum&coke

I'm bored , whats going on in hear anything good?


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> They are always evolving lol, you have to keep an eye on them .
> 
> I mean one min I had a 42" penis the next it was gone lol. I think that one was 0.


nope mine is suck my hemipenes


----------



## Wrench

lol Thought that one may be too


----------



## <0_o>

rum&coke said:


> I'm bored , whats going on in hear anything good?


this is the highlight of rfuk m8










































real exciting stuff happens here


































everynight





































7 days a week




























yep























:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

look look, I'm writing a message. This is how crazy it gets round here .


----------



## rum&coke

:yeahright: really


----------



## Wrench

yup . Its just mental, Its where all the good stuff happens .


----------



## <0_o>

rum&coke said:


> :yeahright: really


not as good as 18+ im afraid


----------



## Wrench

oh no thats like a 24/7 rave lol. Its the best.


----------



## Applesauce

BANG. And your kitchens gone.


----------



## Wrench

Is that the industrial cilit bang your using?


----------



## redcherry

im going to go to bed once ive finished my tea :lol2:


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> Is that the industrial clit banger your using?


:whistling2:


----------



## rum&coke

eace:


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> im going to go to bed once ive finished my tea :lol2:


awww ok, well good dreams, catch ya tomorrow...........or tonight



























in my bed .


----------



## <0_o>

redcherry said:


> im going to go to bed once ive finished my tea :lol2:


mmmmmmmmmmm tea



rum&coke said:


> eace:


bit late for gardening


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> bit late for gardening


or early .


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> or early .


no late








early is 5 ish


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> awww ok, well good dreams, catch ya tomorrow...........or tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my bed .



ive still got half a cup left so you have me for a few more mins :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> ive still got half a cup left so you have me for a few more mins :lol2:


I'll have you for a lot longer than that .












on RFUK of course


----------



## Applesauce

Would you risk it for a biscuit


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> no late
> 
> 
> early is 5 ish


you have a point, I dont count it as a new day until ive had a sleep .


----------



## redcherry

Wrench said:


> I'll have you for a lot longer than that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on RFUK of course


:lol2:


----------



## <0_o>

Applesauce said:


> I just got a pm off of someone saying "I really like you XXXXX" O_O


well it wasnt me<0_o>


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> :lol2:


So see you in my bed? :whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

Applesauce said:


> Would you risk it for a biscuit


lol why'd you change ur post?


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> lol why'd you change ur post?


because he loves me


----------



## redcherry

right my cup is now empty.
so ill catch you guys later : victory:

bed is calling me :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

redcherry said:


> right my cup is now empty.
> so ill catch you guys later : victory:
> 
> bed is calling me :lol2:


Yes, it is .
See ya soon


----------



## Applesauce

redcherry said:


> right my cup is now empty.
> so ill catch you guys later : victory:
> 
> bed is calling me :lol2:


You bed is calling me aswell :whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> because he loves me


lol I thought that too .


----------



## Wrench

Totally would .


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> lol I thought that too .


he makes it too obvious some times


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> image


<h1>can you actually code html</h1>


----------



## Wrench

Well its not a "language" as such but you can certainly write it yeah . Don't over analyse it too much lol.


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> Well its not a "language" as such but you can certainly write it yeah . Don't over analyse it too much lol.


i only know simple html and css


----------



## Applesauce

I only know pepsi max


----------



## <0_o>

Applesauce said:


> I only know pepsi max


i have nothing to drink, someone threw my plastic botle in the bin


----------



## Wrench

lol noob . My dad is hardcore, does computer courses for a laugh when he has a spare min, the guys a nut job.


----------



## Wrench

Applesauce said:


> I only know how to suck c**k


:gasp:


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> i have nothing to drink, someone threw my plastic botle in the bin


Awww I got two bottles of coke, always have coke by my bed lol. That plus water, I drink about 6 pints of water a day at least .


----------



## Applesauce

Wrench said:


> :gasp:


Ask 0 8)


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> Awww I got two bottles of coke, always have coke by my bed lol. That plus water, I drink about 6 pints of water a day at least .


i drink like 6 litres of water a day lol


6 pints:bash:


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> i drink like 6 litres of water a day lol
> 
> 
> 6 pints:bash:


lol lies, you would end up hypoglycemic :lol2:


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> lol lies, you would end up hypoglycemic :lol2:


well at least 4, 5 litres lol


----------



## Nottingham Dragons

I try and drink 6 pints of vodka a night but when i wake up in the morning i can never remember if i did it or not : victory:


----------



## <0_o>

Nottingham Dragons said:


> I try and drink 6 pints of vodka a night but when i wake up in the morning i can never remember if i did it or not : victory:


you didnt


----------



## Wrench

6 pints of vodka would kill ya lol. You would need a stomach pump every night.

There was a tramp near me once who got so used to alcohol it had no effect so he started drinking petrol from petrol stations, needless to say it didnt end well for him lol.


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> 6 pints of vodka would kill ya lol. You would need a stomach pump every night.
> 
> There was a tramp near me once who got so used to alcohol it had no effect so he started drinking petrol from petrol stations, needless to say it didnt end well for him lol.


:lol2:


----------



## Wrench

Anyways I best be off, long day tomoz so gotta get an early night .

catch ya later.


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> Anyways I best be off, long day tomoz so gotta get an early night .
> 
> catch ya later.


cya


----------



## Applesauce

Does anyone else find it, that, whenever you get one of those clip on toilet freshener things, It's like a mission to piss on it till it disolves?


----------



## Applesauce

Wrench said:


> Anyways I best be off, long day tomoz so gotta get an early night .
> 
> catch ya later.


Buh bye


----------



## <0_o>

Applesauce said:


> Does anyone else find it, that, whenever you get one of those clip on toilet freshener things, It's like a mission to p**s on it till it disolves?


yep i also like pissing on the floor, thats fun


----------



## Applesauce

<0_o> said:


> yep i also like pissing on the floor, thats fun


And in the sink


----------



## <0_o>

Applesauce said:


> And in the sink


oh the sink is the greatest thing in the world


----------



## Applesauce

<0_o> said:


> oh the sink is the greatest thing in the world


Outside is fun aswell. And on the swings, the spinning bowl, kids play thing, public telephone, mail box, pub toilet floor, from a basket ball hoop, private parking, public path, corn field, public bench, on the way home from a freinds when you're absolutely wasted infront of police.. that was fun


----------



## <0_o>

Applesauce said:


> Outside is fun aswell. And on the swings, the spinning bowl, kids play thing, public telephone, mail box, pub toilet floor, from a basket ball hoop, private parking, public path, corn field, public bench, on the way home from a freinds when you're absolutely wasted infront of police.. that was fun


in someones jacket pocket


----------



## rob2278

<0_o> said:


> in someones jacket pocket


:gasp:

Filth :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

what happened to ninja?


----------



## rob2278

SteveCourty said:


> what happened to ninja?


He got bummed to death:gasp:


----------



## SteveCourty

haha not the man he made out then i always thought he could take anything


----------



## <0_o>

rob2278 said:


> He got bummed to death:gasp:


whats up handsome:flrt:


----------



## rob2278

<0_o> said:


> whats up handsome:flrt:


:welcome:
New member:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

SteveCourty said:


> haha not the man he made out then i always thought he could take anything


lol he couldn't take my girth.

Nah he got banned , so he wont be back. :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol he couldn't take my girth.


You've finally come out the closet, well done Wrench!!! & killed Ninjaaa in the process!!

:lol2:


----------



## <0_o>

rob2278 said:


> :welcome:
> New member:whistling2:


why thanks for the welcome


Wrench said:


> lol he couldn't take my girth.
> 
> Nah he got banned , so he wont be back. :whistling2:


:lol2:
na its far too eaay to come back after a ban on forums:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> You've finally come out the closet, well done Wrench!!! & killed Ninjaaa in the process!!
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2: It was a long walk out the closet. but I shouldnt of come out, now hes dead  lol.


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> na its far too eaay to come back after a ban on forums:whistling2:


So you think he'll be back? lol.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> :lol2: It was a long walk out the closet. but I shouldnt of come out, now hes dead  lol.


True, too late now though.


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> So you think he'll be back? lol.


no doubt he will

how could forum life go on without him


----------



## Wrench

lol quite easily he was a wa*ker  haha.


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> lol quite easily he was a wa*ker  haha.


that he was:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

lol I should really get my lazy ass out of bed and finish packing. Its a bit depressing that my life can be summed up in 3 boxes and a suitcase lol.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Its a bit depressing that my life can be summed up in 3 boxes and a suitcase lol.


Looser.


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Looser.


lol hey at least I still have a life old man . Moving from house to house, woman to woman, travellin the world. You've got nothin  lol.


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> lol I should really get my lazy ass out of bed and finish packing. Its a bit depressing that my life can be summed up in 3 boxes and a suitcase lol.


mine fits into a bag for life


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> lol hey at least I still have a life old man . Moving from house to house, woman to woman, travellin the world. You've got nothin  lol.


harsh

rob doesnt need those things 

1) he has twins
2) he has me
:no1:


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> mine fits into a bag for life


Is it the gimp suit? lol. Thats your life summed up .


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> lol hey at least I still have a life old man . Moving from house to house, woman to woman, travellin the world. You've got nothin  lol.


You'll be dead soon. Those Nigerians won't stand for your crap:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> harsh
> 
> rob doesnt need those things
> 
> 1) he has twins
> 2) he has me
> :no1:


 
Poor poor rob .


It wasnt harsh, rob can take it, I'm sure he enjoys his life so who cares what sum1 else says .


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> You'll be dead soon. Those Nigerians won't stand for your crap:whistling2:


lol I wont be dead I'll just end up sold as a prostitute by guerilla extreamists ...........Literally, those monkeys are pimps .


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> Is it the gimp suit? lol. Thats your life summed up .


no the bag for life is for the shopping on the way there :2thumb:
i dont need anything


----------



## Wrench

Wrench said:


> Poor poor rob .
> 
> 
> It wasnt harsh, rob can take it, I'm sure he enjoys his life so who cares what sum1 else says .


Either that or hes in tears . lol


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> lol I wont be dead I'll just end up sold as a prostitute by guerilla extreamists ...........Literally, those monkeys are pimps .


apes:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> no the bag for life is for the shopping on the way there :2thumb:
> i dont need anything


you need me . I wouldn't fit in a bag for life, I tried .


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> apes:whistling2:


I know their apes, I am a zoologist but unfortunately I'm not going to work with apes lol.


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> I know their apes, I am a zoologist but unfortunately I'm not going to work with apes lol.


i thought you were a mechanic:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> i thought you were a mechanic:whistling2:


a mechanic? why a mechanic? lol


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> a mechanic? why a mechanic? lol


wild guess


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> wild guess


ah, cant beleive I didn't spot that one .

I've heard them all before, theres not a wrench joke I havent heard......*waits for 0 to attempt one*


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> ah, cant beleive I didn't spot that one .
> 
> I've heard them all before, theres not a wrench joke I havent heard......*waits for 0 to attempt one*


why do wrenches not have legs:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

I dunno, why do wrenches not have legs?


----------



## rob2278

<0_o> said:


> i thought you were a mechanic:whistling2:


He's a bottom warrior.


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> He's a bottom warrior.


Quiet ass clown .


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> I dunno, why do wrenches not have legs?


well because its a wrench and has no use for legs


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> well because its a wrench and has no use for legs


Then that wasn't a joke, poor show 0, poor show .

and you thought you could come here and replace ninja . It's just not the same.


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> Then that wasn't a joke, poor show 0, poor show .
> 
> and you thought you could come here and replace ninja . It's just not the same.


nobody could ever replace him im afraid


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> nobody could ever replace him im afraid


A retarded, dyslexic gimp maybe. With the face of the elephant man and the brain size of a really stupid ant .

Yeah that could, but I don''t think we have any .


oh wait.......rob


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> A retarded, dyslexic gimp maybe. With the face of the elephant man and the brain size of a really stupid ant .
> 
> Yeah that could, but I don''t think we have any .
> 
> 
> oh wait.......rob


----------



## Wrench

lol ok that one was a bit mean, but I'm not a nice person ok . nobody is nice to me thats why I bully others lol.

Anyways I should really go pack :|. 0 come help me.


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> lol ok that one was a bit mean, but I'm not a nice person ok . nobody is nice to me thats why I bully others lol.
> 
> Anyways I should really go pack :|. 0 come help me.


na m8

cant do anything whilst starving lol


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> A retarded, dyslexic gimp maybe. With the face of the elephant man and the brain size of a really stupid ant .
> 
> Yeah that could, but I don''t think we have any .
> 
> 
> oh wait.......ME!!


Well said Wrench.


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> na m8
> 
> cant do anything whilst starving lol


I'll make you cheese toasties .


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> Well said Wrench.


Always your defense, change someone elses post *shakes head in shame*


----------



## Wrench

Anyways Ill catch you guys in a lil bit.....in about 10 mins when im bored of packing.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Always your defense, change someone elses post *shakes head in shame*


Bitch:whip:


----------



## moonstruck

how is it, in the last 2 years i've managed not to notice this thread?


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Anyways Ill catch you guys in a lil bit.....in about 10 mins when im bored of fudgepacking.


:whistling2:


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> :whistling2:


see my point *shakes head in shame*

God I hate malaria pills, they are so rank.

Welcome moonstruck , cya


----------



## rob2278

moonstruck said:


> how is it, in the last 2 years i've managed not to notice this thread?


It's full of weirdo's to be fair.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> see my point *shakes head in shame*
> 
> God I hate malaria pills, they are so rank.
> 
> Welcome moonstruck , cya


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## <0_o>

moonstruck said:


> how is it, in the last 2 years i've managed not to notice this thread?


the thread has only been here a few month lol


----------



## moonstruck

rob2278 said:


> It's full of weirdo's to be fair.


excellent, i'll fit right in.



<0_o> said:


> the thread has only been here a few month lol


and that explains lots.


----------



## moonstruck

Wrench said:


> see my point *shakes head in shame*
> 
> God I hate malaria pills, they are so rank.
> 
> Welcome moonstruck , cya


oooooh, were are you going?


----------



## rob2278

moonstruck said:


> oooooh, were are you going?


He's off to Nigeria.


----------



## moonstruck

rob2278 said:


> He's off to Nigeria.



HE?! oh poopsticks, for some reason i got the impression he was a she!


----------



## rob2278

moonstruck said:


> HE?! oh poopsticks, for some reason i got the impression he was a she!


Well, you probably are correct.


----------



## Wrench

Bast*rds .

No I am of the male variety lol.
Basically ignore everything rob says and you can't go far wrong.

Im packing as I am moving house and then in a week I'm off to Indonesia for a month not nigeria. Rob is just a bit special and cant grasp it .


----------



## moonstruck

Wrench said:


> Bast*rds .
> 
> No I am of the male variety lol.
> Basically ignore everything rob says and you can't go far wrong.
> 
> Im packing as I am moving house and then in a week I'm off to Indonesia for a month not nigeria. Rob is just a bit special and cant grasp it .


wow, don't they have elephants in indonesia?

and moving house is stresssss 
did that about 6 months ago, have to do it again soon (hopefully)


----------



## Wrench

lol Ive not been stressed so far, I only have 3 boxes and a suitcase, plus my tv .

not in the middle of the rainforest where I'm going lol. They do have many other interesting species such as bats, birds, monkeys, inverts and reptiles etc. I went to Honduras in South America and studies a wide range of animals there it was awesome. I have a fondness for bats and reps though .


----------



## <0_o>

you guys no nothing of stress:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## moonstruck

<0_o> said:


> you guys no nothing of stress:Na_Na_Na_Na:


i wouldn't be so sure of that... you've never lived with my mother...


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Bast*rds .
> 
> No I am of the male variety lol.
> Basically ignore everything rob says and you can't go far wrong.
> 
> Im packing as I am moving house and then in a week I'm off to Indonesia for a month not nigeria. Rob is just a bit special and cant grasp it .


Wrench is a bitch:whip:


----------



## moonstruck

whose bitch is (s)he


----------



## rob2278

moonstruck said:


> whose bitch is (s)he


Anyone's really, s/he isn't the fussy type.


----------



## moonstruck

you're so nice you lot


----------



## moonstruck

actually, i'm going to lie down. maybe i'll be back later. maybe... just maybe...


----------



## Wrench

Your all a bunch of ****. Im nobodys bitch however rob is 0's bitch  and he loves it.


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Your all a bunch of ****. Im nobodys bitch however rob is 0's bitch  and he loves it.


:whip: BITCH.


----------



## Wrench

rob2278 said:


> :whip: BITCH.


Yeah you keep saying, I know you'd love me to be ur bitch but its not going to happen . nonce .


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> Your all a bunch of ******. Im nobodys bitch however rob is 0's bitch  and he loves it.



hmmmmmmmmmmmmm this isnt entirely true is it


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm this isnt entirely true is it


tis .


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> tis .


not........


----------



## Wrench

tis .


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> tis .


not.............


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> tis .





<0_o> said:


> not........





Wrench said:


> tis .





<0_o> said:


> not.............


Go get a room you pair!!


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> not.............


tis .


----------



## <0_o>

0 is not amussed


----------



## Wrench

tough, wrench is .

I'm really bored of packing. Ive just found a load more stuff to be done :|.


----------



## moonstruck

your like a bunch of kids! i bet you are a bunch of kids! arg... lying down just mvde me feel worserer


----------



## Wrench

no were not actually .

rob is 47. How old are you?


----------



## rob2278

Wrench is 10.


----------



## moonstruck

Wrench said:


> no were not actually .
> 
> rob is 47. How old are you?


seriously, he's 47?! 

i'm likely younger than you lot


----------



## <0_o>

moonstruck said:


> seriously, he's 47?!
> 
> i'm likely younger than you lot


rob is actually 32

how young, younger than 18?


----------



## Wrench

moonstruck said:


> seriously, he's 47?!
> 
> i'm likely younger than you lot


yeah, he is and I'm not 10 lol.

oh well robs the grandad here were not as old lol.

so how old are ya then?


----------



## moonstruck

<0_o> said:


> rob is actually 32
> 
> how young, younger than 18?


ahh, i'm not younger than 18, not quite child young. almost though


----------



## moonstruck

rethinking that, the last 2/3 years of my life didn't happen, so my brain is stuck at 17


----------



## Applesauce

I'm the youngest out of all you lot :whistling2:
SUCK OUT :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

Applesauce said:


> I'm the youngest out of all you lot :whistling2:
> SUCK OUT :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Here you go then -

YouTube - MUSTI - Onze lieve kleine kat


----------



## redcherry

hey guys!! : victory:


----------



## Applesauce

rob2278 said:


> Here you go then -
> 
> YouTube - MUSTI - Onze lieve kleine kat


MUSTI!!! :gasp::flrt:


----------



## redcherry

how is everyone tonight?


----------



## <0_o>

.........................................................................................


----------



## Applesauce

redcherry said:


> how is everyone tonight?


Better than your face :whistling2:


----------



## Applesauce

<0_o> said:


> .........................................................................................


How come you've already got 97 posts! :lol2:


----------



## <0_o>

Applesauce said:


> Better than your face :whistling2:


harsh

she has a nice looking face


----------



## redcherry

<0_o> said:


> harsh
> 
> she has a nice looking face




thank you :blush:


----------



## Applesauce

<0_o> said:


> harsh
> 
> she has a nice looking face


Pot noodles are horrible


----------



## redcherry

Applesauce said:


> Better than your face :whistling2:


:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Applesauce

redcherry said:


> :gasp::gasp:


:flrt:


----------



## redcherry

Applesauce said:


> :flrt:


you're such a meanie:whip:








:lol2:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

s'up guys 
x


----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> s'up guys
> x



hey! : victory:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

hey. how ya been?
x


----------



## redcherry

Geckogirl_88 said:


> hey. how ya been?
> x


working and packing :lol2:

how about you?


----------



## Geckogirl_88

yeh im gd.
Just flitted fi my flat in aberdeen nd moved back home
x


----------



## <0_o>

Geckogirl_88 said:


> yeh im gd.
> Just flitted fi my flat in aberdeen nd moved back home
> x


yep scotland rules


----------



## moonstruck

anyone stay up this late?


----------



## <0_o>

moonstruck said:


> anyone stay up this late?


im the king of late nights or morning s whichever you call it


----------



## Heartworm

Im still here, not sure why, it has to be bed time.


----------



## <0_o>

Heartworm said:


> Im still here, not sure why, it has to be bed time.


its not ,bed time isnt for another day yet


----------



## Heartworm

<0_o> said:


> its not ,bed time isnt for another day yet


On a night shift?


----------



## <0_o>

Heartworm said:


> On a night shift?


no i just dont sleep lol


----------



## Heartworm

<0_o> said:


> no i just dont sleep lol


Same, although with an alarm set for 6 hours, it's about time I tried. Before the days of laptops this wouldn't have been so much of a problem.


----------



## <0_o>

Heartworm said:


> Same, although with an alarm set for 6 hours, it's about time I tried. Before the days of laptops this wouldn't have been so much of a problem.


:lol2: true

if i have to get up early i simply just stay up lol


----------



## Applesauce

Yeah brown suspenders are be dangerous


----------



## Heartworm

Applesauce said:


> Yeah brown suspenders are be dangerous


Aye, I need sleep, this statement meant nothing to me?


----------



## <0_o>

Heartworm said:


> Aye, I need sleep, this statement meant nothing to me?


it wasnt meant to

it was random gibberish


----------



## Applesauce

<0_o> said:


> it wasnt meant to
> 
> it was random gibberish


And just like that, the boobs have grown


----------



## Applesauce

Heartworm said:


> Aye, I need sleep, this statement meant nothing to me?


My name is Jonas


----------



## <0_o>

Applesauce said:


> My name is jonas


i thought it was hendrid


----------



## Applesauce

<0_o> said:


> i thought it was hendrid


That's my jewish name


----------



## <0_o>

Applesauce said:


> That's my jewish name


given to you by your american/chinese gypsee parents


----------



## Heartworm

<0_o> said:


> i thought it was hendrid


I thought it was applesauce,


----------



## <0_o>

Heartworm said:


> I thought it was applesauce,


na 
hes really an imposter


----------



## Heartworm

<0_o> said:


> na
> hes really an imposter


Being new I find it hard to see past these undercover agents. 

They are spying on us, tracking our movements, we should hide in another part of the forum where they can't find us..

(and the more I read what I type, the more nonsense seems to be coming out)


----------



## Applesauce

Heartworm said:


> Being new I find it hard to see past these undercover agents.
> 
> They are spying on us, tracking our movements, we should hide in another part of the forum where they can't find us..
> 
> (and the more I read what I type, the more nonsense seems to be coming out)


Come now, you have much spaghetti


----------



## redcherry

Applesauce said:


> Come now, you have much spaghetti


:lol2:


----------



## moonstruck

meow meow meow, meow meow meow, meow meow meow meow meeeooooowww =^-^=


----------



## Melonhelmet

moonstruck said:


> meow meow meow, meow meow meow, meow meow meow meow meeeooooowww =^-^=


Cats tend to target my laundry piles with their urin... I hope you arent one of those cats :devil:


----------



## rob2278

Melonhelmet said:


> Cats tend to target my laundry piles with their urin... I hope you arent one of those cats :devil:


I tend to see cats through a scope:whistling2:


----------



## Melonhelmet

rob2278 said:


> I tend to see cats through a scope:whistling2:


:lol2: Don't get me wrong, my male cat Tac is a sweetheart and I do love him, it's just when he decides that my cloths look more apealing then his cat box I get right :censor:ed off. 

Also a cat from the neighboors keeps sh*tting in our front yard and I've stepped in it like eight times, do you know how sticky cat sh*t is????? ALOT!

Can I borrow your scope and any fire arm attached to it for about an hour :devil:


----------



## moonstruck

meow meow meow =^-^= meow meow meow! i'm a good Kitty :halo:


----------



## Melonhelmet

moonstruck said:


> meow meow meow =^-^= meow meow meow! i'm a good Kitty :halo:



Okay, but I swear, the first time you use the floor instead of the cat box, im selling you.


----------



## moonstruck

Melonhelmet said:


> Okay, but I swear, the first time you use the floor instead of the cat box, im selling you.



 you can't seeeeellllllls me  i'm not YOOOOUUUUR Kitty.

:lol:

nerner ^-^ :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rob2278

moonstruck said:


> meow meow meow =^-^= meow meow meow! i'm a good Kitty :halo:


Bad kitty:devil:


----------



## <0_o>

wtf....................


----------



## redcherry

hey guys!! : victory:


----------



## rob2278

<0_o> said:


> wtf....................


:mf_dribble:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> :mf_dribble:


how rude:whip:

say hello!


----------



## moonstruck

rob2278 said:


> Bad kitty:devil:


nawwwhhh! i is good Kitty ^-^

hello hello hello!


----------



## Melonhelmet

moonstruck said:


> nawwwhhh! i is good Kitty ^-^
> 
> hello hello hello!


Ill sprey you with water kitty then throw you in the shower. MUAHAHAHA:devil:


----------



## arnie23

peanutbutter jelly time me tinks :whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

arnie23 said:


> peanutbutter jelly time me tinks :whistling2:



Hmm....not sure i like the sound of that :lol2:


----------



## moonstruck

Melonhelmet said:


> Ill sprey you with water kitty then throw you in the shower. MUAHAHAHA:devil:


I need a shower. Just not on my face, hates water on my face *cries*


----------



## moonstruck

arnie23 said:


> peanutbutter jelly time me tinks :whistling2:


eeeeww


----------



## arnie23

redcherry said:


> Hmm....not sure i like the sound of that :lol2:


i thinkyou shouldgo into the 18+ you dirty minded person :whistling2::whip:


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

Dum diddy doo


----------



## redcherry

arnie23 said:


> i thinkyou shouldgo into the 18+ you dirty minded person :whistling2::whip:


me? dirty minded? i dont know what your talking about? :whistling2:


----------



## <0_o>

blue is a colour and so are you


TADA


----------



## redcherry

Mr.PepsiMAX said:


> Dum diddy doo


doo diddy dum! :lol2:


----------



## <0_o>

redcherry said:


> me? dirty minded? i dont know what your talking about? :whistling2:


nothing wrong with a bit of dirty mindedness every now and again


----------



## redcherry

<0_o> said:


> blue is a colour and so are you
> 
> 
> TADA



hello! back then?:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

<0_o> said:


> nothing wrong with a bit of dirty mindedness every now and again



this is very true


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

redcherry said:


> doo diddy dum! :lol2:


McDonalds


----------



## <0_o>

redcherry said:


> hello! back then?:whistling2:


yep 

always come to say hello to you guys


----------



## rob2278

moonstruck said:


> nawwwhhh! i is good Kitty ^-^
> 
> hello hello hello!


:whip:




arnie23 said:


> peanutbutter jelly time me tinks :whistling2:


mmm!


moonstruck said:


> I need a shower. Just not on my face, hates water on my face *cries*


:whistling2:




arnie23 said:


> i thinkyou shouldgo into the 18+ you dirty minded person :whistling2::whip:


Dirty indeed.


----------



## redcherry

<0_o> said:


> yep
> 
> always come to say hello to you guys



good. :flrt:


----------



## purple-vixen

SPAMMING! 

Hiya 

Going to sleep now.

*hands jelly babies round*


----------



## <0_o>

redcherry said:


> good. :flrt:


haha the lizard off topic thread is the best


----------



## moonstruck

*confuseled*

what's everyone been doing today? 

i need to find a new house to live in, as i'm not wanted here *sad Kitty*


----------



## <0_o>

moonstruck said:


> *confuseled*
> 
> what's everyone been doing today?
> 
> i need to find a new house to live in, as i'm not wanted here *sad Kitty*


i did nothing 

well half the day anyways


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

purple-vixen said:


> SPAMMING!
> 
> Hiya
> 
> Going to sleep now.
> 
> *hands jelly babies round*


You better have got me a whole bag


----------



## redcherry

<0_o> said:


> haha the lizard off topic thread is the best


it is indeed.

did you get a jelly baby?


----------



## redcherry

Mr.PepsiMAX said:


> You better have got me a whole bag



share?


----------



## <0_o>

redcherry said:


> it is indeed.
> 
> did you get a jelly baby?


nope 

but i aint hungry anyways


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

redcherry said:


> share?


Say please.


<0_o> said:


> nope
> 
> but i aint hungry anyways


I am.


----------



## redcherry

Mr.PepsiMAX said:


> Say please.
> 
> 
> .


ill do one better...... pretty please with a cherry on top?


----------



## moonstruck

am i alloweds a jelly baby? :flrt:


----------



## <0_o>

moonstruck said:


> am i alloweds a jelly baby? :flrt:


yes...................


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

redcherry said:


> ill do one better...... pretty please with a cherry on top?


You may have some


----------



## redcherry

Mr.PepsiMAX said:


> You may have some



thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

redcherry said:


> thankyou :2thumb:


:flrt:


----------



## redcherry

Mr.PepsiMAX said:


> :flrt:


Mmm...yummy


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

redcherry said:


> Mmm...yummy


:lol2:


----------



## redcherry

Mr.PepsiMAX said:


> :lol2:


would you like a cuppa?


----------



## <0_o>

redcherry said:


> would you like a cuppa?



i would actually


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

redcherry said:


> would you like a cuppa?


I was going to make one.. No milk


----------



## redcherry

no problem, 
*makes tea and passes round


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

redcherry said:


> no problem,
> *makes tea and passes round


:gasp: :flrt:


----------



## moonstruck

mmmm tea  *appreciates*


----------



## redcherry

moonstruck said:


> mmmm tea  *appreciates*


your very welcome:2thumb:


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

I'm watching a banned film (H)


----------



## redcherry

Mr.PepsiMAX said:


> I'm watching a banned film (H)


uuummm...:gasp:


----------



## <0_o>

bump 
so we dont need to add to the retarded crickets thread


----------



## Wrench

not really, some people are so thick I mean its a really stupid idea that only ends badly so why bother.

I should really get some sleep, im up early, had a bad day, im nackered and hung over :|.......wrench grumpy


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> not really, some people are so thick I mean its a really stupid idea that only ends badly so why bother.
> 
> I should really get some sleep, im up early, had a bad day, im nackered and hung over :|.......wrench grumpy



haha i was the same earlier 

but was thankfully cheered up

sleep actually sounds good right now


----------



## Wrench

<0_o> said:


> haha i was the same earlier
> 
> but was thankfully cheered up
> 
> sleep actually sounds good right now


Yeah I'm actually gonna go.

Ive had the roughest day ever lol. You know youve had a bad day when you vomit pure purple liquid and have no food in you lol. 

bad times.


----------



## <0_o>

Wrench said:


> Yeah I'm actually gonna go.
> 
> Ive had the roughest day ever lol. You know youve had a bad day when you vomit pure purple liquid and have* no food in you* lol.
> 
> bad times.


i know this oh so well:lol2:

anyways godnight m8, hope yyou feel better in the mornin


----------



## moonstruck

Wrench said:


> Yeah I'm actually gonna go.
> 
> Ive had the roughest day ever lol. You know youve had a bad day when you vomit pure purple liquid and have no food in you lol.
> 
> bad times.


*cuddles the sicky person*


----------



## Wrench

cheers guys, catch ya tomorrow, last day of packing  busy busy day.


----------



## Mr.PepsiMAX

Goodnight to all and to all piss off


----------



## Wrench

Oh christ look whoes been banned again .


----------



## rob2278

Wrench said:


> Oh christ look whoes been banned again .


Oh dear.


----------



## Rauri

ninj still not learned to play nice? :lol2:


----------



## Wrench

nah he got banned for multiples. dont think he'll come back.


----------



## Rauri

shame,he was amusing in his randomness :2thumb:


----------



## moonstruck

and today, everyone is doing what?


----------



## rob2278

moonstruck said:


> and today, everyone is doing what?


Sweet fa!!


----------



## moonstruck

rob2278 said:


> Sweet fa!!


wooo! 

that gets boring pretty quick though
especially all day everyday... like... forever...


----------



## rob2278

:whistling2:


----------



## moonstruck

nobody visiting off topic today?


----------



## rob2278

moonstruck said:


> nobody visiting off topic today?


:whistling2:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Oh dear.


 indeed:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

There is life!!


----------



## Yazyaz1

im still in mourning of ninj


----------



## rob2278

Yazyaz1 said:


> im still in mourning of ninj


Did you attend his funeral??


----------



## Yazyaz1

rob2278 said:


> Did you attend his funeral??


i didnt think ninja's had funerals, i thought they turned invisible so nobody can find their bodys.


----------



## rob2278

Yazyaz1 said:


> i didnt think ninja's had funerals, i thought they turned invisible so nobody can find their bodys.


Oh, I must have attended someone else's then:gasp:


----------



## Yazyaz1

rob2278 said:


> Oh, I must have attended someone else's then:gasp:


haha, im not sure the family would of understood the nunchuks, throwing knifes and shurikens?


----------



## rob2278

Yazyaz1 said:


> haha, im not sure the family would of understood the nunchuks, throwing knifes and shurikens?


Thinking about it now, I did get some weird looks when I turned up with weapons & smoke bombs:hmm:


----------



## Yazyaz1

rob2278 said:


> Thinking about it now, I did get some weird looks when I turned up with weapons & smoke bombs:hmm:


why was he actually banned?


----------



## moonstruck

cheese =^-^=


----------



## rob2278

moonstruck said:


> cheese =^-^=


Eggnogg


----------



## Melonhelmet

rob2278 said:


> Eggnogg


Bacon <(=-.-=)>


----------



## rob2278

Melonhelmet said:


> Bacon <(=-.-=)>


Bum warts.


----------



## Melonhelmet

rob2278 said:


> Bum warts.


For me? :flrt:


----------



## rob2278

Melonhelmet said:


> For me? :flrt:


OOoohh you bitch. Want them do you??:whip:


----------



## Melonhelmet

rob2278 said:


> OOoohh you bitch. Want them do you??:whip:


Nope. Really dont want anything in or around my... ehem.


----------



## rob2278

I was covered in locusts a minute ago.


----------



## Melonhelmet

rob2278 said:


> I was covered in locusts a minute ago.


Did they go in or around your... ehem :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Melonhelmet said:


> Did they go in or around your... ehem :lol2:


All over it:whistling2: Still there as I type!!


----------



## rob2278

Melonhelmet said:


> Did they go in or around your... ehem :lol2:


Reading back, "did they go in":gasp:

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redcherry

hey guys!! : victory:


----------



## rob2278

Morning!!


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Morning!!



sorry ive been away for a while, ive been moving and been really busy!


----------



## redcherry

how is everyone?


----------



## rob2278

redcherry said:


> how is everyone?


:thumb:


----------



## rob2278

:zzz:


----------



## kirky1980

wow not been on here in ages hows is every1 doing and is ninja still gay :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

kirky1980 said:


> wow not been on here in ages hows is every1 doing and is ninja still gay :lol2:


:welcome: back.


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> :welcome: back.


why thankyou rob and how is ones self?


----------



## simooshy

:eek4: Why can't I sleep? grr...


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> :eek4: Why can't I sleep? grr...


You've probably got your "gecko" costume on still.


----------



## jesus christ

hey everyone


----------



## rob2278

jesus christ said:


> hey everyone


OOOOOOOH, hellooooo there:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

rob2278 said:


> You've probably got your "gecko" costume on still.


:blush: Now I know... must remember that next time. Still, you'll never tell I'm asleep as I don't close my eyes...


----------



## rob2278

:whistling2:


----------



## jesus christ

Whats up guys


----------



## redcherry

jesus christ said:


> Whats up guys


howdy!! : victory:


----------



## rob2278

jesus christ said:


> Whats up guys


Nothing yet:whistling2:


----------



## awh

well this heat wave is nice :whistling2:

had non stop rain for six days now am nice and brown (its called rust) as i type this its Pouring down yet again half a day of sunshine in six days 
getting sick of all this sunshine/heatwave


----------



## rob2278

awh said:


> well this heat wave is nice :whistling2:
> 
> had non stop rain for six days now am nice and brown (its called rust) as i type this its Pouring down yet again half a day of sunshine in six days
> getting sick of all this sunshine/heatwave


Like being abroad isn't it.


----------



## awh

no idea never been abroad but i know what the monsoon season is like were having it now

mind it will keep the crag rats of the fells


----------



## rob2278

awh said:


> no idea never been abroad


Oh, bummer.


----------



## awh

never wanted to go abroad.

Oh supprise just looked at the weather forecast for my area 
monday Heavy rain
tuesday light rain
wednesday heavy rain showers with thunder/lightening
thursday heavy rain showers
friday light rain showers

so another nice week to look forward to 

next time someone says heat wave i will thump them


----------



## kirky1980

buenos dias amigos:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278

kirky1980 said:


> buenos dias amigos:2thumb:


Yo:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kirky1980

and hows it all hanging today : victory:


----------



## rob2278

kirky1980 said:


> and hows it all hanging today : victory:


vertical:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> vertical:whistling2:


 
lmao suppose i asked for that lol


----------



## Yazyaz1

my neck hurts, sad face.


----------



## rob2278

Yazyaz1 said:


> my neck hurts, sad face.


----------



## simooshy

I'm sad. very sad. my geckos and longtails have been laying eggs (good obviously) but my baby cornsnake has escaped and I can't find him anyhere. he's so little and i think he may have gone down a hole (our place is a first floor flat and the lady downstairs is none too pleased)


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> he's so little and i think he may have gone down a hole (our place is a first floor flat and *the lady downstairs is none too pleased*)


:lol2:


----------



## simooshy

I am a bit worried though, I think she might be considering telling the landlor the OH lifted a couple of floorboards under the stairs where he went... then we might get kicked out and i'll never see him again. :bash:


----------



## rob2278

simooshy said:


> I am a bit worried though, I think she might be considering telling the landlor the OH lifted a couple of floorboards under the stairs where he went... then we might get kicked out and i'll never see him again. :bash:


:gasp:

Hope you find him.


----------



## simooshy

me too. It's been 24hrs since we saw him disappear around the cupboard. I've put down food, water a hide and a mat there, and surrounded it with flour so I can see where he visits from (if he does) I'm mainly worried because he's still tiny and a very bad feeder.


----------



## rob2278

http://www.youtube.com/user/mjdelaneyfilms

:lol2:


----------



## rob2278

Look what I wasted £200 on today!!










It's good though: victory:


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> Look what I wasted £200 on today!!
> 
> image
> 
> It's good though: victory:



:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ophexis

I got my new Exo Terra 45 x 45 x 60 in the post on Thursday... and it was smashed to Hell  Can't claim compensation as it's glass and was a private sale... but looks like it has been forcefully kicked by the courier.
Dad thinks he can fix it so we got 2 new panels cut and he's been tearing it to pieces to stick it back together...
We were making excellent progress with the new panels and sealant, until dad accidentally dropped one of the doors and smashed it this afternoon  
He's adamant he can still fix it so we're getting a new door cut on Monday... if all else fails with this Franken-Viv, he'll just buy me a new one out of pride :lol2:


----------



## redcherry

Ophexis said:


> I got my new Exo Terra 45 x 45 x 60 in the post on Thursday... and it was smashed to Hell  Can't claim compensation as it's glass and was a private sale... but looks like it has been forcefully kicked by the courier.
> Dad thinks he can fix it so we got 2 new panels cut and he's been tearing it to pieces to stick it back together...
> We were making excellent progress with the new panels and sealant, until dad accidentally dropped one of the doors and smashed it this afternoon
> He's adamant he can still fix it so we're getting a new door cut on Monday... if all else fails with this Franken-Viv, he'll just buy me a new one out of pride :lol2:


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: oh dear!! thats terrible!!


----------



## simooshy

Ophexis said:


> I got my new Exo Terra 45 x 45 x 60 in the post on Thursday... and it was smashed to Hell  Can't claim compensation as it's glass and was a private sale... but looks like it has been forcefully kicked by the courier.
> Dad thinks he can fix it so we got 2 new panels cut and he's been tearing it to pieces to stick it back together...
> We were making excellent progress with the new panels and sealant, until dad accidentally dropped one of the doors and smashed it this afternoon
> He's adamant he can still fix it so we're getting a new door cut on Monday... if all else fails with this Franken-Viv, he'll just buy me a new one out of pride :lol2:


Nooooooooo! Every time I buy one I worry about that! Come 'ere... :grouphug:

I've had too much caffeine as you can see. :jump:


----------



## Ophexis

redcherry said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: oh dear!! thats terrible!!


It is! I've got everything to go in it as well now just sitting on my bedroom floor... Hopefully it can all be set up by Thursday providing the thing is actually fixed by then and another panel isn't smashed! :lol2:
There's no rush - the crestie isn't coming until mid-September but I want to get everything sorted now so I'm not running about trying to get it all done quickly 
I have faith in my father... for the most part :roll: He's already cut himself twice, bless him!


----------



## redcherry

Ophexis said:


> It is! I've got everything to go in it as well now just sitting on my bedroom floor... Hopefully it can all be set up by Thursday providing the thing is actually fixed by then and another panel isn't smashed! :lol2:
> There's no rush - the crestie isn't coming until mid-September but I want to get everything sorted now so I'm not running about trying to get it all done quickly
> I have faith in my father... for the most part :roll: He's already cut himself twice, bless him!



i hope it does get sorted. keep me informed :lol2:


----------



## berbers

Q. why is my brain telling me that reading random posts on here is more beneficial than studying for mondays exam ?!?!:crazy:


----------



## redcherry

berbers said:


> Q. why is my brain telling me that reading random posts on here is more beneficial than studying for mondays exam ?!?!:crazy:


:lol2:


----------



## Melonhelmet

berbers said:


> Q. why is my brain telling me that reading random posts on here is more beneficial than studying for mondays exam ?!?!:crazy:


Ive been like that too:no1:


----------



## berbers

exam will last for 8 hours followed by 2 days of workshop assessment, its rock hard and i havent done any where near enough revision and STILL i'm convincing myself i'm better off looking at photos of lizards. (have you seen the pics of blue tree monitor hatchlings - really stunning)


----------



## rob2278

There is life then on here.


----------



## redcherry

rob2278 said:


> There is life then on here.



indeed there is : victory:


----------



## rob2278

Revival:whistling2:
it won't last.


----------



## SteveCourty

The thread she's back lol its been mighty quiet without ninjs spam


----------



## rob2278

SteveCourty said:


> The thread she's back lol its been mighty quiet *without ninjs spam*


It can easily start again:whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

rob2278 said:


> It can easily start again:whistling2:


No one can spam as much as ninj I hear he had 8 arms like his spiders and had 8 computers t keep his postcount up


----------



## rob2278

SteveCourty said:


> No one can spam as much as ninj I hear he had 8 arms like his spiders and had 8 computers t keep his postcount up


He was lonely, that's all.


----------



## SteveCourty

rob2278 said:


> He was lonely, that's all.


I liked ninj he was amusing he once sent me free dubias. We need to sneak him back


----------



## rob2278

SteveCourty said:


> We need to sneak him back


Shhhhhh!!
The powers that be won't allow!!


----------



## rob2278

Did England win? I forgot to watch it:whistling2:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Wait wait wait, why do tue tags say "Melonhelmet loves men". LIES!!!


----------



## kirky1980

Melonhelmet said:


> Wait wait wait, why do tue tags say "Melonhelmet loves men". LIES!!!


 
ha ha ha so it does i think ninja was up to his dirty tricks 

i wonder where he went to lol


----------



## Melonhelmet

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha so it does i think ninja was up to his dirty tricks
> 
> i wonder where he went to lol


I was kinda being self centered and searched my name in the custom search and this is what came up! LOL!


----------



## Spider Call

Bored :c geckos have been fed so don't love me anymore. Therefore I have come to annoy you all.


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> Bored :c geckos have been fed so don't love me anymore. Therefore I have come to annoy you all.


Yeah, I love how much they like you untill after you deliver their food stuffs. Then it's bye bye big guy.


----------



## Spider Call

Melonhelmet said:


> Yeah, I love how much they like you untill after you deliver their food stuffs. Then it's bye bye big guy.


It makes me a sad panda. "I love you I love you I love you!" -eats food- "yeah whatever" -goes back to hide-

is feeling very unloved.


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> It makes me a sad panda. "I love you I love you I love you!" -eats food- "yeah whatever" -goes back to hide-
> 
> is feeling very unloved.


Yeah mine are the same way. Especially my BTS. He loves you, IF you are coming into his cage with a plate of food. If not, he's a typical wild caught jerk :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call

Melonhelmet said:


> Yeah mine are the same way. Especially my BTS. He loves you, IF you are coming into his cage with a plate of food. If not, he's a typical wild caught jerk :lol2:


Lol xD bless. 
During the day one of my girls loves coming out. Evening seems to be a food only section.


----------



## kirky1980

Melonhelmet said:


> I was kinda being self centered and searched my name in the custom search and this is what came up! LOL!


 
ha ha ha its the last time you will do that lol

have you ever googled yourself ?you get some crazy hits coming out lol
i done it earlier and loads of things about me playing online poker came up lol at least 3 pages of google with me plastered all over it :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> ha ha ha so it does i think ninja was up to his dirty tricks
> 
> i wonder where he went to lol


He got banned for calling a modertor a p***k I think.


----------



## Geckogirl_88

seriously?!
lolage!
not his best idea to date methinks lol.
Still, shame he's banned :/
xx


----------



## Geckogirl_88

soooooo.....
wazzup peeps?
x


----------



## SteveCourty

Bored day off and have to wait till about 5 to go to the pub


----------



## Geckogirl_88

ug. 
Im a great fan of declaring "It's 5 O'Clock somewhere!" and sauntering off to the pub for lunch lol
x


----------



## Geckogirl_88

... that's doesn't make me sound like an alcoholic at all...


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> He got banned for calling a modertor a p***k I think.


 
lol did he he was away with it lol

anyway hows your tree dragon getting on and have you had any luck with a female yet?


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> lol did he he was away with it lol
> 
> anyway hows your tree dragon getting on and have you had any luck with a female yet?


He's good. Fems are going to have to wait until after xmas. Having car problems atm


----------



## Mysterious_121

Car problems sounds familuar. im bored @ work and i think they have sussed what im up to as slowly but surely more parts of the forum are banned // filtered


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> He got banned for calling a modertor a p***k I think.


what's a p***k? somebody PM me please :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Lol another name for a penis has rick in it


----------



## SteveCourty

I don't have a rick in mine btw I actually doubt many men have a little dude called rick in theres


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> I don't have a rick in mine btw I actually doubt many men have a little dude called rick in theres


:lol2:



SteveCourty said:


> Lol another name for a penis has rick in it


Is P***k a swear word? I never thought it was, my teacher says it all the time


----------



## SteveCourty

Ged said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Is P***k a swear word? I never thought it was, my teacher says it all the time


Its questionable like the word crap. Seems to be said all the time now on radio etc but it still surprises me to hear it. Then again most swearwords seem to be more acceptable these days. Listen to me sounding like a grumpy old dude I'm only 26!!


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> Its questionable like the word crap. Seems to be said all the time now on radio etc but it still surprises me to hear it. Then again most swearwords seem to be more acceptable these days. Listen to me sounding like a grumpy old dude I'm only 26!!


26 is the new 62 :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ged said:


> 26 is the new 62 :lol2:


Sweet ill buy a stick to hit cats with and sone slippers. I'll retire by a gate and lean on it all day.


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> Sweet ill buy a stick to hit cats with and sone slippers. I'll retire by a gate and lean on it all day.


Why would you need a stick when you can put them in bins?


----------



## Geckogirl_88

SteveCourty said:


> Its questionable like the word crap. Seems to be said all the time now on radio etc but it still surprises me to hear it. Then again most swearwords seem to be more acceptable these days. Listen to me sounding like a grumpy old dude I'm only 26!!


I agree wholeheartedly!
The other day my wee cousin of just 14 jokingly told her mum to p**s off.
Suffice to say she didnt do it again once her mum was through with her lol
x


----------



## SteveCourty

Ged said:


> Why would you need a stick when you can put them in bins?


Lol I know it was cruel but I'm still shocked she got death threats. Then again I hate cats they are worse than traffic wardens only marginally though


----------



## SteveCourty

Geckogirl_88 said:


> I agree wholeheartedly!
> The other day my wee cousin of just 14 jokingly told her mum to p**s off.
> Suffice to say she didnt do it again once her mum was through with her lol
> x


My mum would have torn me a new one if id have done that.


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> Lol I know it was cruel but I'm still shocked she got death threats. Then again I hate cats they are worse than traffic wardens only marginally though


I don't get cats, they can poo in other people's gardens and get away with it and when they attack people or other animals (including my dog) it's not considered serious. 



Geckogirl_88 said:


> I agree wholeheartedly!
> The other day my wee cousin of just 14 jokingly told her mum to p**s off.
> Suffice to say she didnt do it again once her mum was through with her lol
> x


It's a changing world


----------



## SteveCourty

Ged said:


> I don't get cats, they can poo in other people's gardens and get away with it and when they attack people or other animals (including my dog) it's not considered serious.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a changing world


I know last time I pooed in someones garden I had a problem you never see that happening to cats.











Btw I never really pooed in someones garden.












It was on there wall


----------



## SteveCourty

Damn coke adverts on tv christmas is here


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> I know last time I pooed in someones garden I had a problem you never see that happening to cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I never really pooed in someones garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was on there wall


:lol2:



SteveCourty said:


> Damn coke adverts on tv christmas is here


They kill Christmas by starting it to early


----------



## SteveCourty

Ged said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> They kill Christmas by starting it to early


they kill christmas by making it too commercial its about the money now not about the joy of giving a gift.


Damn it ill get my slippers


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> they kill christmas by making it too commercial its about the money now not about the joy of giving a gift.
> 
> 
> Damn it ill get my slippers


:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

cats are the devil i cant stand the ungrateful little sh:censor:s. theres only 1 animal i cant stand more than cats and thats rabbits. my daughter has a vicious little turd and i cant go near it without it running at me


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> they kill christmas by making it too commercial its about the money now not about the joy of giving a gift.
> 
> 
> Damn it ill get my slippers


 
and your pipe auld man hahaha 

are you victor meldrew in disguise :lol2:


----------



## Ged

kirky1980 said:


> cats are the devil i cant stand the ungrateful little sh:censor:s. theres only 1 animal i cant stand more than cats and thats rabbits. my daughter has a vicious little turd and i cant go near it without it running at me


Just read your sig, what's your beef with ginnerone?


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> and your pipe auld man hahaha
> 
> are you victor meldrew in disguise :lol2:


Who says I'm in disguise I could be wearing one of those peaked caps right now.

I don't believe it.

I am actually going grey I have a fair few grey uns now.

I don't see the point in cats, I'm allergic to them and they always come up to me. I hate them but normally get shot down in flames when I mention it. Why have a cat who will leave your side if someone offers it more food when you can have loyalty from a dog. A faithful friend who will throw itself into danger to save you. A cat will just sit there and look. Also I hate that screaming baby noise they make outside my window whrn its there time ro do the dirty. 

Ps my neighbour has alot of cats


----------



## SteveCourty

Ged said:


> Just read your sig, what's your beef with ginnerone?


That was a comment ginnerone made to frank miller I think


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> Who says I'm in disguise I could be wearing one of those peaked caps right now.
> 
> I don't believe it.
> 
> I am actually going grey I have a fair few grey uns now.
> 
> I don't see the point in cats, I'm allergic to them and they always come up to me. I hate them but normally get shot down in flames when I mention it. Why have a cat who will leave your side if someone offers it more food when you can have loyalty from a dog. A faithful friend who will throw itself into danger to save you.* A cat will just sit there and look*. Also I hate that screaming baby noise they make outside my window whrn its there time ro do the dirty.
> 
> Ps my neighbour has alot of cats


Don't forget "and lick it's self" :lol2:


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> That was a comment ginnerone made to frank miller I think


Who's frank miller?


----------



## SteveCourty

Ged said:


> Who's frank miller?


He's a legend on here have a search for his old threads. Full of shite


----------



## WoogieWoogford

Frank Miller, legendary Beardy *Specialist*


----------



## SteveCourty

WoogieWoogford said:


> Frank Miller, legendary Beardy *Specialist*


Yeah special is aboit right if say more specialish than specialist though


----------



## kirky1980

Ged said:


> Just read your sig, what's your beef with ginnerone?


lol i dont have a beef the the big ginner as steve said it was him commenting on frank millers thread 

search his threads get a case of beer and enjoy a nights entertainment :lol2:


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> He's a legend on here have a search for his old threads. Full of shite





kirky1980 said:


> lol i dont have a beef the the big ginner as steve said it was him commenting on frank millers thread
> 
> search his threads get a case of beer and enjoy a nights entertainment :lol2:


I can't find any of his threads


----------



## kirky1980

try frankmiller123 and enjoy :whistling2:

also he seems to talk in code aswell lol but if you decipher it its dam funny


----------



## kirky1980

here you go enjoy : victory: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/555702-help-me-omg.html


----------



## Ged

kirky1980 said:


> here you go enjoy : victory: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/555702-help-me-omg.html


 
That boy is a absolute tard!!!!!


----------



## simooshy

:gasp:Franks still around? :gasp:


----------



## Ged

simooshy said:


> :gasp:Franks still around? :gasp:


:gasp: he survived the forum this far?!?!


----------



## kirky1980

Ged said:


> :gasp: he survived the forum this far?!?!


yes frank is still with us he actually posted yesterday lol and iwas nice to him lol


mind you also found out today he is only 12 lol


----------



## simooshy

kirky1980 said:


> yes frank is still with us he actually posted yesterday lol and iwas nice to him lol
> 
> 
> mind you also found out today he is only 12 lol


 I would says explains a lot, but I was considerably less stupid at 12...


----------



## Ged

simooshy said:


> I would says explains a lot, but I was considerably less stupid at 12...


your not the only 1


----------



## Ged

kirky1980 said:


> yes frank is still with us he actually posted yesterday lol and iwas nice to him lol
> 
> 
> mind you also found out today he is only 12 lol


HAHAHA I dragged up his old thread


----------



## kirky1980

Ged said:


> HAHAHA I dragged up his old thread


ooh god noooooooooooo there will be hell to pay lmao


----------



## simooshy

Just seen your sig kirky, have to say Frank inspired me, I actually did go out and get me a pet rock. :no1:


----------



## WoogieWoogford

12?? Really?? Hes got better spelling/grammer than alot of the grown ups on here :whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

simooshy said:


> Just seen your sig kirky, have to say Frank inspired me, I actually did go out and get me a pet rock. :no1:


lmao i hope you done your research first i dont want to see one on the classifieds in a few weeks time :whistling2:


----------



## Ged

kirky1980 said:


> lmao i hope you done your research first i dont want to see one on the classifieds in a few weeks time :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## simooshy

He's called Steve and he has a smily face. :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

simooshy said:


> He's called Steve and he has a smily face. :2thumb:


I would say named after me but I don't smile.


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> I would say named after me but I don't smile.


He wears slippers and puts cats in bins.


----------



## kirky1980

also wears a flat cap and shouts I DONT BELIEVE IT from time to time:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

You forgot my beating stick


----------



## Ged

kirky1980 said:


> also wears a flat cap and shouts I DONT BELIEVE IT from time to time:lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Why the TV buzzin' off Prince William getting married?
don't get me wrong i'm happy for them both
but is it just me or does anyone give a :censor:?


----------



## kirky1980

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ged said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Why the TV buzzin' off Prince William getting married?
> don't get me wrong i'm happy for them both
> but is it just me or does anyone give a :censor:?


i think you do thats why you brought it up :whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> You forgot my beating stick


 
i dont want to hear about you beating your stick at all :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ged said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Why the TV buzzin' off Prince William getting married?
> don't get me wrong i'm happy for them both
> but is it just me or does anyone give a :censor:?


Do we get a day off?


----------



## Ged

kirky1980 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> i think you do thats why you brought it up :whistling2:


I am bothered because there is war in Afghanistan, troops are dying everyday and the news decides to ignore that! And there is much more important, and to be honest more interesting stories they could cover.


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> Do we get a day off?


The news said they might but I doubt my school will let us off that easily ¬.¬


----------



## kirky1980

Ged said:


> I am bothered because there is war in Afghanistan, troops are dying everyday and the news decides to ignore that! And there is much more important, and to be honest more interesting stories they could cover.


i know what you mean the media are terrible for it and after all there who gives a flying f:censor: about they wee assholes :whip:


----------



## Ged

kirky1980 said:


> i know what you mean the media are terrible for it and after all there who gives a flying f:censor: about they wee assholes :whip:


I think the news should cover more fun stories, like clowns getting hit by cars :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> i know what you mean the media are terrible for it and after all there who gives a flying f:censor: about they wee assholes :whip:


I do if we get a day off.

In all seriousness though its shocking what they don't report


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> I do if we get a day off.
> 
> In all seriousness though its shocking what they don't report


agree'd


----------



## kirky1980

i think it might be time to put the ps3 on :mf_dribble:


----------



## kirky1980

nuts no i wont scotland game is on lol


----------



## Ged

kirky1980 said:


> nuts no i wont scotland game is on lol


Your Scottish?! 



Cool :2thumb:


----------



## Ged

Going for my tea ttyl :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

Moooooooooooooorning


----------



## kirky1980

Ged said:


> Your Scottish?!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool :2thumb:


yes i am and that very cool :Na_Na_Na_Na:



SteveCourty said:


> Moooooooooooooorning


 
hola senior how goes it on this very cold and frosty morning


----------



## Geckogirl_88

it IS bloody cold isn't it!
Why is it that all my Avon collection days are rubbish freezin weather :/
xx


----------



## SteveCourty

It rained here so isn't frosty it is still chuffin cold though. Last day off and then 7 straight days  planned to set up two new vivs but haven't got enougth bowls


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Hey, not really known in here but I have 2 crested geckos,2 leos and a gold dust day gecko 

The weather in plymouth is rather awful today and the tarpaulin was blown off the rabbit hutch last night! Crazy weather!


----------



## kirky1980

Geckogirl_88 said:


> it IS bloody cold isn't it!
> Why is it that all my Avon collection days are rubbish freezin weather :/
> xx


it is that when i got up this morning there was about an inch of frost on the car lol it sounded like snow when i walked on it lol


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> It rained here so isn't frosty it is still chuffin cold though. Last day off and then 7 straight days  planned to set up two new vivs but haven't got enougth bowls


lol what do you need to new set ups for lol are you sneaking in reps and telling the missus they have always been there hahaha


----------



## Geckogirl_88

lol that's the way to go haha

yeh its all drizzly here now. Tis freeeeeeezing but my mum wont turn the heatin on cos the cost is goin up and up lol. So im wearin a vest, 2 tops and a jumper lol
xx


----------



## kirky1980

Geckogirl_88 said:


> lol that's the way to go haha
> 
> yeh its all drizzly here now. Tis freeeeeeezing but my mum wont turn the heatin on cos the cost is goin up and up lol. So im wearin a vest, 2 tops and a jumper lol
> xx


lol stuff that im sitting in shorts and t shirt with the heating on full blast lol its super :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

My heating is fully on and has been all morning.

Its for some female agamas that need seperating I got them mixed sizes and two are sub adult now. There ok together as they are a colony lizard but just want to keep a better eye on them so I can introduce to my males at a good weight


----------



## SteveCourty

Well I got off my fat arse and brought a water bowl and eco earth so can set up those vivs now. I was going to use organic soil as usual but not a single place sells it this time of year


----------



## Ged

So what's everyone up to? :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

Home from work. Tea bath lizard feed bed as working tommorow


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> Home from work. Tea bath lizard feed bed as working tommorow


At church?


----------



## Melonhelmet

Hey! How is everyone.


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Hey! How is everyone.


Really bored


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> Really bored


Yeah me too. Thats why I am posting in Off Topic threads...


----------



## Guest

Ged said:


> Really bored


That's because you live in Sale :Na_Na_Na_Na: Bugger all to do there


----------



## Melonhelmet

Thinking about spining a coin for fun.


----------



## Guest

Melonhelmet said:


> Thinking about spining a coin for fun.


Heads!


----------



## Melonhelmet

Crestie Chris said:


> Heads!


You win!!!


----------



## Guest

Melonhelmet said:


> You win!!!


Woo! What do I win? (And don't say the coin :Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> That's because you live in Sale :Na_Na_Na_Na: Bugger all to do there


Where do you live then?

BTW I can always go down to Sale water park and get raped by 40 year old gay men :lol2:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Crestie Chris said:


> Woo! What do I win? (And don't say the coin :Na_Na_Na_Na


Free typing lessons!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Guest

Ged said:


> Where do you live then?
> 
> BTW I can always go down to Sale water park and get raped by 40 year old gay men :lol2:


I can't share such sensitive information :whistling2: 
But I will say I am about a 10 minute walk away 
You sound like you are speaking from experience :hmm:


----------



## Guest

Melonhelmet said:


> Free flying lessons!!!! :lol2:


Wooo! Thanks, now the question is how are they going to get to me :hmm:


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> I can't share such sensitive information :whistling2:
> But I will say I am about a 10 minute walk away
> You sound like you are speaking from experience :hmm:


Ewwwwww you seriously don't want to know what I have seen there! :censor:


----------



## Guest

Ged said:


> Ewwwwww you seriously don't want to know what I have seen there! :censor:


A lot of water?


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> A lot of water?


And ducks :Na_Na_Na_Na:

No but seriously don't go there at night or in the bushes at day time.


----------



## Melonhelmet

Crestie Chris said:


> Wooo! Thanks, now the question is how are they going to get to me :hmm:


Well since you want flying lessons instead of typing lessons Ill just give them to you now:

1) You have to believe you can fly.
2) Find a very very very high cliff
3) Jump off.

If it doesn't work I am very sorry :lol2:


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Well since you want flying lessons instead of typing lessons Ill just give them to you now:
> 
> 1) You have to believe you can fly.
> 2) Find a very very very high cliff
> 3) Jump off.
> 
> If it doesn't work I am very sorry :lol2:


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:

I want to swim with sharks, what should I do??


----------



## Guest

Melonhelmet said:


> Well since you want flying lessons instead of typing lessons Ill just give them to you now:
> 
> 1) You have to believe you can fly.
> 2) Find a very very very high cliff
> 3) Jump off.
> 
> If it doesn't work I am very sorry :lol2:


Tut tut tut, silly Melonhelmet- I can already fly vertically... just not vertically upwards :whistling2:



Ged said:


> And ducks :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> No but seriously don't go there at night or in the bushes at day time.


TBH I can find far better places to go round here then the water park :lol2:


Ged said:


> I want to swim with sharks, what should I do??


I do already :Na_Na_Na_Na: (still not dead incase you were wondering)


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:
> 
> I want to swim with sharks, what should I do??


1) Find a body of water containing sharks, such as a local aquarium or zoo.
2) Obtain a swimsuite made of meats. (Lady gaga can locate you one)
3) Jump in said shark water.
4) Flail around, and act like a sea lion.

You'll be one with a shark in no time.


----------



## Melonhelmet

Example of meat suit:


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> 1) Find a body of water containing sharks, such as a local aquarium or zoo.
> 2) Obtain a swimsuite made of meats. (Lady gaga can locate you one)
> 3) Jump in said shark water.
> 4) Flail around, and act like a sea lion.
> 
> You'll be one with a shark in no time.


BRB going blue planet 


:lol2:


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Example of meat suit:
> 
> image


:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ged said:


> At church?


I wish that'd mean I could be drinking wine on a Sunday morning


----------



## Guest

POST 4,000 Whooo!








I think it's about time I checked out that prescription for a life


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> :lol2:


So good luck. If you need any more instructions just ask. I might even draw them up like an ikea instruction book for you.


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> I wish that'd mean I could be drinking wine on a Sunday morning


:lol2: 



Melonhelmet said:


> So good luck. If you need any more instructions just ask. I might even draw them up like an ikea instruction book for you.


What about going to Sale Water park to get raped by 40 year old gay men?


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> What about going to Sale Water park to get raped by 40 year old gay men?


Do you want it like a "How to: Go to Sale Water Park And Get Raped By 40 Year Old Gay Men"?


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Do you want it like a "How to: Go to Sale Water Park And Get Raped By 40 Year Old Gay Men"?


Yes but step by step so I can be sure when I give it to a friend of mine:whistling2:


----------



## Guest

Ged said:


> Yes but step by step so I can be sure when I give it to a friend of mine:whistling2:


Step 1: Watch this video
Step 2: Have nightmares O_O


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> Yes but step by step so I can be sure when I give it to a friend of mine:whistling2:


Okay I am working on it now!!!


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> Step 1: Watch this video
> Step 2: Have nightmares O_O


WTF? Are they possessed by the devil?


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> WTF? Are they possessed by the devil?
> 
> image


Sending a PM with your instruction book as it probably shouldnt go up here lol


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Sending a PM with your instruction book as it probably shouldnt go up here lol


I like the way you put a lot of time in to it even though it's slighly freaky, it's the thought that counts :2thumb:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> I like the way you put a lot of time in to it even though it's slighly freaky, it's the thought that counts :2thumb:


Oh no, if I would have put effort into it it would have been beyond freaky. You have no Idea how odd I can be if I try :lol2:


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Oh no, if I would have put effort into it it would have been beyond freaky. You have no Idea how odd I can be if I try :lol2:


By the way it's not a water park as in a theme park type thing it's just a lake but everyone calls it water park because there was a park there and a lake if that makes sense


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> By the way it's not a water park as in a theme park type thing it's just a lake but everyone calls it water park because there was a park there and a lake if that makes sense


Do gay guys still wear speedos down at it?


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Do gay guys still wear speedos down at it?


Nope, BTW you gave me too much hair, reduce it down the stomach area :2thumb:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> Nope, BTW you gave me too much hair, reduce it down the stomach area :2thumb:


Just use your imagination and pretend that you are older :lol2: Trust me, it'll get there :lol2:


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Just use your imagination and pretend that you are older :lol2: Trust me, it'll get there :lol2:


Not before I go for a good whole body wax : victory:


And by whole, I mean whole body :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> Not before I go for a good whole body wax : victory:
> 
> 
> And by whole, I mean whole body


Psssshhh. Stupid 14 year olds. Real men have hair from their toes to their nose.


----------



## Spider Call

Melonhelmet said:


> Psssshhh. Stupid 14 year olds. Real men have hair from their toes to their nose.


Real men also wear pink :whistling2:


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Psssshhh. Stupid 14 year olds. Real men have hair from their toes to their nose.


Candians might, a part from Justin Beiber, he has no hair and never will, he is so unhairy he wears a wig


----------



## Ged

Spider Call said:


> Real men also wear pink :whistling2:


Sure........... just because you do doesn't mean other people do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Psssshhh. Stupid 14 year olds. Real men have hair from their toes to their nose.


So what about hair on your head? Are you bald?


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> Sure........... just because you do doesn't mean other people do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Bio*graphyHey I am Emma and I am 21. -nod- I unno what else to say LocationNorth Somerset - EnglandInterestsWalking, Horse riding, whale watching, bird watching, reading, Herps <3OccupationGecko slave / studentReptile & Exotic PetsSee signature SexFemale*


Spider Cell is a girl :lol2:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> So what about hair on your head? Are you bald?


Nope. I got a full head of hair thank you. I was talking about body hair not head hair.


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Nope. I got a full head of hair thank you. I was talking about body hair not head hair.


You have a hairy nose? :roll: are you a werewolf?


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> You have a hairy nose? :roll: are you a werewolf?


Not on my nose. TO my nose. Mustache.... :lol2:. Which I refuse to grow.


----------



## Spider Call

Completely female last time I checked XD


----------



## Ged

Spider Call said:


> Completely female last time I checked XD


So says lady gaga :whistling2:




Just kidding :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spider Call

ged said:


> so says lady gaga :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding :na_na_na_na:


 sadpanda


----------



## Melonhelmet

Lmfao, aren't we a random crew.


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> sadpanda



Awe don't feel too bad. Being a She-him is better then being dead


----------



## Ged

Spider Call said:


> sadpanda


awwwwwww i'm only kidding cheer up eace:


I know this might sound a bit sick but if I had male and female parts i would have a baby with myself. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Lmfao, aren't we a random crew.


Just look at your profile name :lol2:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> awwwwwww i'm only kidding cheer up eace:
> 
> 
> I know this might sound a bit sick but if I had male and female parts i would have a baby with myself. :mf_dribble:


Dear god ged..... Way to take the words out of my mouth and put them in your lady bits!


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Dear god ged..... Way to take the words out of my mouth and put them in your lady bits!


Ok..... :whistling2:


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Dear god ged..... Way to take the words out of my mouth and put them in your lady bits!


I have an idea make an ikea "How to: Make your self pregnant if you have both male and female parts" :2thumb:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> Ok..... :whistling2:


I didnt make much sense I know.



Ged said:


> I have an idea make an ikea "How to: Make your self pregnant if you have both male and female parts" :2thumb:


I think you should have learned how normal people do it first any now just imagine something along the lines of self pleasuring and intercourse. :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call

Ged said:


> awwwwwww i'm only kidding cheer up eace:
> 
> 
> I know this might sound a bit sick but if I had male and female parts i would have a baby with myself. :mf_dribble:


Eww xD
I would be very creeped out if I was the child resulting from that


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> Eww xD
> I would be very creeped out if I was the child resulting from that


Are you sure? I would think being a child of a him-her would arouse most people.


----------



## Ged

Spider Call said:


> Eww xD
> I would be very creeped out if I was the child resulting from that


here he is :crazy: he is called Gary.


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> I didnt make much sense I know.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should have learned how normal people do it first any now just imagine something along the lines of self pleasuring and intercourse. :lol2:


I know it's when you go down to Sale Waterpark with no cloths on and wave to men with speedos


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> I know it's when you go down to Sale Waterpark with no cloths on and wave to men with speedos


Yeah, stop talking about your hobbies dude. :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call

Melonhelmet said:


> Are you sure? I would think being a child of a him-her would arouse most people.


You could just pretend to be his/her child for an excuse to be aroused? :whistling2:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> You could just pretend to be his/her child for an excuse to be aroused? :whistling2:


So are you admitting that it would arouse you?


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Yeah, stop talking about your hobbies dude. :lol2:


:lol2:



Melonhelmet said:


> So are you admitting that it would arouse you?


Anything aroues me :mf_dribble: (justin beiber) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spider Call

Melonhelmet said:


> So are you admitting that it would arouse you?


No... I was saying you could use it as an excuse for your own.
That type of thing doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything aroues me :mf_dribble: (justin beiber) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ah gross.



Spider Call said:


> No... I was saying you could use it as an excuse for your own.
> That type of thing doesn't do it for me.


I have to say, if people do actually watch that crap on the internet then they need to rethink their lives, and consider possibly falling off a cliff.


----------



## Ged

Spider Call said:


> No... I was saying you could use it as an excuse for your own.
> That type of thing doesn't do it for me.


along with MelonHelmet :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call

Ged said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything aroues me :mf_dribble: (justin beiber) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Do you own a bear suit per chance?


----------



## Ged

Spider Call said:


> Do you own a bear suit per chance?


No...... But I do have a pair of thongs and a bra 




I'm a very confused young boy


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> Do you own a bear suit per chance?


Do pedo bear costumes arouse you? Is that why you are talking about them?


----------



## Spider Call

Ged said:


> No...... But I do have a pair of thongs and a bra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very confused young boy



Lol :2thumb:


----------



## Spider Call

Melonhelmet said:


> Do pedo bear costumes arouse you? Is that why you are talking about them?



Nope  But Justin Beiber might like them :gasp:


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Do pedo bear costumes arouse you? Is that why you are talking about them?


Melonhelmet your flying low



How do I know?



Because your talking to me


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> Melonhelmet your flying low
> 
> 
> 
> How do I know?
> 
> 
> 
> Because your talking to me


Nice try Ged, but I am not wearing any pants.


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Nice try Ged, but I am not wearing any pants.


Pants on his head! :gasp:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> Melonhelmet your flying low
> 
> 
> 
> How do I know?
> 
> 
> 
> Because your talking to me


Also... Are you hitting on me? :lol2: Sorry buddy, I am not gay, but you can go down to the water park I hear.


----------



## Spider Call

-snort- you guys amuse me greatly


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Also... Are you hitting on me? :lol2: Sorry buddy, I am not gay, but you can go down to the water park I hear.


Might go there later, sorry to disapoint you but i'm saving myself for justin beiber or lady gaga :mf_dribble: (just lady gaga)


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> Might go there later, sorry to disapoint you but i'm saving myself for justin beiber or lady gaga :mf_dribble: (just lady gaga)


Entering Justin Beiber is like entering every man that Justin Beiber has ever been with. Namely Usher.


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> -snort- you guys amuse me greatly


Ged's starting to creep me out. How about you come back to my house and I lock you in the cellar


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Entering Justin Beiber is like entering every man that Justin Beiber has ever been with. Namely Usher.


What do you mean by entering? :whistling2:


----------



## Spider Call

Melonhelmet said:


> Ged's starting to creep me out. How about you come back to my house and I lock you in the cellar


Hmmmm cellar ay :flrt:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> What do you mean by entering? :whistling2:


Well Ive come to the conclusion that you are a bisexual... If you are really small you can enter his urethra...


----------



## SteveCourty

You lot make me look normal


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> Hmmmm cellar ay :flrt:


Don't worry, it's only got some spiders and a creepy bugger who lives up above and makes several trips to the cellar a night do care for his collection.


----------



## Melonhelmet

SteveCourty said:


> You lot make me look normal


C'mon Steve, joing the fun. You can share Spider Cell with me


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Well Ive come to the conclusion that you are a bisexual... If you are really small you can enter his urethra...


I'm not bisexual, why would I have sex with bycycles?


----------



## Spider Call

Melonhelmet said:


> Don't worry, it's only got some spiders and a creepy bugger who lives up above and makes several trips to the cellar a night do care for his collection.


I like spiders  
As long as they aren't nasty black house spiders... Then I will need someone to come catch them. They make me scream. :blush:


----------



## SteveCourty

Melonhelmet said:


> C'mon Steve, joing the fun. You can share Spider Cell with me


Haha.... basement you say it'll have to be yours though mines full


----------



## Guest

Spider Call said:


> Completely female last time I checked XD


----------



## Spider Call

Melonhelmet said:


> C'mon Steve, joing the fun. You can share Spider Cell with me


Oi! :whip:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> Oi! :whip:


Sorry Ms. Spider, just jokes... Jokes.... Yeah jokes...


----------



## Spider Call

-frowns at-


----------



## Ged

My neighbours are making a lot of noise tonight, a bit odd with all the banging


----------



## SteveCourty

Spider Call said:


> Oi! :whip:


Ummm just me and him, Now I'm worried its just me being invited over especially with the previous man love on this thread


----------



## Ged

555 page!!!!! wooooooooh! :2thumb:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> -frowns at-


-Smiles- You can stile come to my house for a cuppa :whistling2:



SteveCourty said:


> Ummm just me and him, Now I'm worried its just me being invited over especially with the previous man love on this thread


Don't worry I was just trying to alure Ged over so I could knock him out and user him as dog food for a year. DONT blow my cover!


----------



## Spider Call

SteveCourty said:


> Ummm just me and him, Now I'm worried its just me being invited over especially with the previous man love on this thread


In that case :whistling2: I may have to just loiter in the background.


----------



## Guest

Spider Call said:


> -frowns at Melonhelmet-


Agreed :whistling2:



Ged said:


> My neighbours are making a lot of noise tonight, a bit odd with all the banging


.... Man-love?


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> -Smiles- You can stile come to my house for a cuppa :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry I was just trying to alure Ged over so I could knock him out and user him as dog food for a year. DONT blow my cover!


Stop aluring me!!! :whip:


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> Agreed :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Man-love?


Nope, they are a normal married couple (man and woman)


----------



## Guest

Ged said:


> Nope, they are a normal married couple (man and woman)


----------



## Melonhelmet

Crestie Chris said:


> Agreed :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Man-love?


Oh C'mon Chris I thought we were movie watching friends :neutral:


----------



## Spider Call

Melonhelmet said:


> -Smiles- You can stile come to my house for a cuppa :whistling2:


Would take a while for me to get there


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> Would take a while for me to get there


True! Oh well Ill just drink on my own then


----------



## Guest

Melonhelmet said:


> Oh C'mon Chris I thought we were movie watching friends :neutral:


We are... but I left for some noms... and returned to THIS :lol2:

the next film on my list is terminated salavation, yours?


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> image


:lol2: rly :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> We are... but I left for some noms... and returned to THIS :lol2:
> 
> the next film on my list is terminated salavation, yours?


Harry Potter number 1 (sky plused, in HD!!!)


----------



## Spider Call

Melonhelmet said:


> True! Oh well Ill just drink on my own then


I will have a drink with you in spirit


----------



## Guest

Ged said:


> :lol2: rly :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Guest

Ged said:


> Harry Potter number 1 (sky plused, in HD!!!)


I drifted in and out of that... was interesting to reminisce and see Emma's overacting :whistling2:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Crestie Chris said:


> We are... but I left for some noms... and returned to THIS :lol2:
> 
> the next film on my list is terminated salavation, yours?


I'm watching a Canadian dark comedy called "Suck". It's about a band whos one member get's turned into a vampire and starts killing people and it makes them famous. The other band tries to get her to stop killing people by drinking cows blood lol.

Its a "B" film, but it's decent. Alice Cooper and Iggy pop are in it!


----------



## Guest

Spider Call said:


> I will have a drink of spirit :cheers:


I will drink to that : victory:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> I will have a drink with you in spirit


It's all good.


----------



## Guest

Melonhelmet said:


> I'm watching a Canadian dark comedy called "Suck". It's about a band whos one member get's turned into a vampire and starts killing people and it makes them famous. The other band tries to get her to stop killing people by drinking cows blood lol.
> 
> Its a "B" film, but it's decent. Alice Cooper and Iggy pop are in it!


I have been seeing a lot of ads for that round here, but I don't tend to bother with most spoofs- they tend to go downhill rather fast :hmm:

Still... has to be better than twiglits


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> image


:lol2:



Crestie Chris said:


> I drifted in and out of that... was interesting to reminisce and see Emma's overacting :whistling2:


She is soooooooooo fit now!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Spider Call

Crestie Chris said:


> I will drink to that : victory:


Get me some more vodka and we are all good


----------



## Guest

Ged said:


> She is soooooooooo fit now!! :mf_dribble:


Up to the point when she made like Britney Spears and shaved her hair off


----------



## Melonhelmet

Crestie Chris said:


> I have been seeing a lot of ads for that round here, but I don't tend to bother with most spoofs- they tend to go downhill rather fast :hmm:
> 
> Still... has to be better than twiglits


This isn't a parody it came out before twilights. It's just sapost to be a funny vampire film.

Its one of those "So bad its highlarious" movies.


----------



## Guest

Melonhelmet said:


> This isn't a parody it came out before twilights. It's just sapost to be a funny vampire film.
> 
> Its one of those "So bad its highlarious" movies.


Ohhhhh sorry, I got it confused with a recent film called "Vampires SUCK" 

I remember now, not seen it but know of it :lol2:

You should watch black sheep :whistling2:


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> Up to the point when she made like Britney Spears and shaved her hair off


Come on for charity, and for a girl to shave her hair of is like a boy shaving his balls off.


----------



## Guest

Ged said:


> Come on for charity, and for a girl to shave her hair of is like a boy shaving his balls off.


I didn't know it was for charity, Still.... with the number of 0's that follow her bank balance she could of just donated something :whistling2:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> Come on for charity, and for a girl to shave her hair of is like a boy shaving his balls off.


Thats... ew.



Crestie Chris said:


> Ohhhhh sorry, I got it confused with a recent film called "Vampires SUCK"
> 
> I remember now, not seen it but know of it :lol2:
> 
> You should watch black sheep :whistling2:


Yeah we rented this one just cause it had Alice Cooper in it lol! :lol2:


----------



## Guest

Spider Call said:


> Get me some more vodka and we are all good


Not a Vodka drinker myself :whistling2: I could pop over to one of my mates though- most of them have quite a large supply of brightly coloured stuff : victory:


----------



## Guest

Melonhelmet said:


> Yeah we rented this one just cause it had Alice Cooper in it lol! :lol2:


Oh RLY?


----------



## Spider Call

Crestie Chris said:


> Not a Vodka drinker myself :whistling2: I could pop over to one of my mates though- most of them have quite a large supply of brightly coloured stuff : victory:


I will drink most alcohol tbh. Just not beer, larger, or jager.  Used to love jager. Bad times. Very bad times.


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> I didn't know it was for charity, Still.... with the number of 0's that follow her bank balance she could of just donated something :whistling2:


Oh well I prefered to watch her career get shaved away


----------



## Melonhelmet

Crestie Chris said:


> Oh RLY?
> image



YAY RLLY!


----------



## Guest

Spider Call said:


> I will drink most alcohol tbh. Just not beer, larger, or jager.  Used to love jager. Bad times. Very bad times.


Oooh I feel a story coming on- do tell :2thumb:
Never tried Jager myself, any good?



Ged said:


> Oh well I prefered to watch her career get shaved away


Why? So you could make your move :lol2:


----------



## Guest

Melonhelmet said:


> image
> YAY RLLY!


----------



## Melonhelmet

Crestie Chris said:


> image


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> Oooh I feel a story coming on- do tell :2thumb:
> Never tried Jager myself, any good?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? So you could make your move :lol2:


Yep, she's in my basement if you wanna come around and meet her:mf_dribble:


----------



## Guest

Melonhelmet said:


> image











Tribute to Ged


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> image
> Tribute to Ged


not so sexy in that one


----------



## Guest

Ged said:


> Yep, she's in my basement if you wanna come around and meet her:mf_dribble:


Oh yeah only down the road- give us 5 :whistling2:


----------



## Spider Call

Crestie Chris said:


> Oooh I feel a story coming on- do tell :2thumb:
> Never tried Jager myself, any good?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? So you could make your move :lol2:


I lost my evening <_< Ended up in hospital and bit a nurse. Woke up on my friends sofa with a night gown instead of a top, bandages on and was like "WTF HAPPENED?" 
All I remember from that night is a lad saying my date of birth. Pavement. And my friend stood on a corner in her thong >.< apparently I threw up on her jeans. And she ran around the street in just her top and thong. Between us we lost an outfit.


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> not so sexy EVER


Fixed. She looks like shes 12 all the time.


----------



## Guest

Ged said:


> not so sexy in that one












EMMA: LOLOLOLOL, you tell a funny joke :lol2:


----------



## Guest

Spider Call said:


> I lost my evening <_< Ended up in hospital and bit a nurse. Woke up on my friends sofa with a night gown instead of a top, bandages on and was like "WTF HAPPENED?"
> All I remember from that night is a lad saying my date of birth. Pavement. And my friend stood on a corner in her thong >.< apparently I threw up on her jeans. And she ran around the street in just her top and thong. Between us we lost an outfit.


Bwahahaha, I think someone doesn't know their limits :whistling2:



Melonhelmet said:


> Fixed. She looks like shes 12 all the time.


I wouldn't have a clue, I haven't even seen the last movie- nevermind the latest one :lol2:


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> Oh yeah only down the road- give us 5 :whistling2:


If you lived anywhere near me I would move



Melonhelmet said:


> Fixed. She looks like shes 12 all the time.


a 12 year old with boobs?



Crestie Chris said:


> image
> 
> LOLOLOLOL, you tell a funny joke :lol2:


I'll still do it : victory:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider cells story just gave me a reason to keep not getting drunk lol.


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> If you lived anywhere near me I would move
> 
> 
> 
> *a 12 year old with boobs?*
> 
> 
> I'll still do it : victory:



Ive seen it. It happens. Shits in the milk bro. :lol2:


----------



## Guest

Ged said:


> If you lived anywhere near me I would move


 Still I may only live 5 mins away but I spend most my time in the city center- so you are safe..... for now


----------



## Spider Call

Crestie Chris said:


> Bwahahaha, I think someone doesn't know their limits :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have a clue, I haven't even seen the last movie- nevermind the latest one :lol2:


I know my limits. We were downing half pints of jager mixed with vodka as a drinking game cause we ran out of shot glasses. Then went back to a friends and were drinking wine. Then were having tequila shots, I remember gagging on a shot.. Then my evening goes blank. I KNEW that last shot was a bad idea, but it was a 'just one more' thing. Turns out I drank a lot more >.<


----------



## Guest

Spider Call said:


> I know my limits. We were downing half pints of jager mixed with vodka as a drinking game cause we ran out of shot glasses. Then went back to a friends and were drinking wine. Then were having tequila shots, I remember gagging on a shot.. Then my evening goes blank. I KNEW that last shot was a bad idea, but it was a 'just one more' thing. Turns out I drank a lot more >.<


Hahahaha FAIL, tequila is nasty; can't stand the stuff!


----------



## Melonhelmet

Crestie Chris said:


> Hahahaha FAIL, tequila is nasty; can't stand the stuff!


Tastes like varnish.


----------



## Spider Call

Crestie Chris said:


> Hahahaha FAIL, tequila is nasty; can't stand the stuff!


LOVE tequila. Can't stand orange juice anymore though XD They thought it would be good to give me it the morning after. BLERGH. NOT WANT.


----------



## Guest

Melonhelmet said:


> Tastes like varnish.


Exactly, I suppose I would drink it if I liked downing pints of paint thinner- but I don't so I won't : victory:


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Ive seen it. It happens. Shits in the milk bro. :lol2:


you looked at a 12 year old boobs?? (michael jackson)



Crestie Chris said:


> Still I may only live 5 mins away but I spend most my time in the city center- so you are safe..... for now


let me guess you live in wythenshaw :lol2:


----------



## Guest

Spider Call said:


> LOVE tequila. Can't stand orange juice anymore though XD They thought it would be good to give me it the morning after. BLERGH. NOT WANT.


 You are a crazy fool


----------



## Melonhelmet

Crestie Chris said:


> Exactly, I suppose I would drink it if I liked downing pints of paint thinner- but I don't so I won't : victory:


What if your paint thinner comes in a frothy lime drink


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> Exactly, I suppose I would drink it if I liked downing pints of paint thinner- but I don't so I won't : victory:


I like your sig, even though I never said that :whistling2:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> you looked at a 12 year old boobs?? (michael jackson)
> 
> 
> 
> let me guess you live in wythenshaw :lol2:


Nah I just remember the people that age when I was 12.


----------



## Spider Call

Crestie Chris said:


> You are a crazy fool


Eh... I learnt my lesson >.<


----------



## Guest

Ged said:


> let me guess you live in wythenshaw :lol2:


Nope, I'm not a chav- I would share a pic but I don't tend to post pics of myself over forums : victory:


----------



## Guest

Spider Call said:


> Eh... I learnt my lesson >.<


Out of interest what game was it? Ring of fire? :whistling2:

Best one is "I've never done"


----------



## Spider Call

Crestie Chris said:


> Out of interest what game was it? Ring of fire? :whistling2:


Had a little electronic board thing. Who can down it fastest. Press start grab and down your drink and shove it bacck down. 
No idea who won.


----------



## Guest

Spider Call said:


> Had a little electronic board thing. Who can down it fastest. Press start grab and down your drink and shove it bacck down.
> No idea who won.


That's rubbish :lol2: more imagination is needed


----------



## Melonhelmet

Sigh, this movie is getting really different.


----------



## Spider Call

Crestie Chris said:


> That's rubbish :lol2: more imagination is needed


It was a friends step brother's idea who was high at the time XD And we were offered free alcohol... So went along with it.


----------



## Guest

Melonhelmet said:


> Sigh, this movie is getting really different.


... Dare I ask? Are you going to tell us regardless? :lol2:



Spider Call said:


> It was a friends step brother's idea who was high at the time XD And we were offered free alcohol... So went along with it.


Hahaha, so the way to a womans heart according to you is free alcohol? Are you seriously suggesting the guy at bargain booze gets all the women? :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> You are a crazy fool





Crestie Chris said:


> Nope, I'm not a chav- I would share a pic but I don't tend to post pics of myself over forums : victory:


So your a emo, i'm guessing Urmston


----------



## Melonhelmet

Crestie Chris said:


> ... Dare I ask? Are you going to tell us regardless? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, so the way to a womans heart according to you is free alcohol? Are you seriously suggesting the guy at bargain booze gets all the women? :whistling2: :lol2:


Alice cooper turned out to be the vampire queen.... thats all you need to know.


----------



## Guest

Ged said:


> So your a emo, i'm guessing Urmston


Nope :lol2: Although isn't this guessing fun - I just hope no-one who has me on FB ruins it


----------



## Spider Call

Crestie Chris said:


> ... Dare I ask? Are you going to tell us regardless? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, so the way to a womans heart according to you is free alcohol? Are you seriously suggesting the guy at bargain booze gets all the women? :whistling2: :lol2:


Pft! He got nothing out of it. 
I got free alcohol... He got... 3 girls sat around drinking his alcohol and smoking his cigs with his friends.


----------



## Guest

Melonhelmet said:


> Alice cooper turned out to be the vampire queen.... thats all you need to know.


Well that's just ruined it, you need to see lesbian vampire killers- that should make you laugh :2thumb:


----------



## Guest

Spider Call said:


> Pft! He got nothing out of it.
> I got free alcohol... He got... 3 girls sat around drinking his alcohol and smoking his cigs with his friends.


Your nights out sound really.... exciting :whistling2:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Crestie Chris said:


> Well that's just ruined it, you need to see lesbian vampire killers- that should make you laugh :2thumb:


Sorry for ruining it. It was pretty friggin funny though!

I just coughed up green......


----------



## Spider Call

Crestie Chris said:


> Your nights out sound really.... exciting :whistling2:


It was very boring that night XD 
Need to go properly out.


----------



## Guest

Melonhelmet said:


> Sorry for ruining it. It was pretty friggin funny though!
> 
> I just coughed up green......


So encase of a vampire attack green vomit= vampire queen 

Got it! :2thumb:

EDIT: Whoops you said you coughed up green, best keep the drinking down


----------



## Melonhelmet

Crestie Chris said:


> So encase of a vampire attack green vomit= vampire queen
> 
> Got it! :2thumb:
> 
> EDIT: Whoops you said you coughed up green, best keep the drinking down


Yeah buds, I'd stop while your ahead. I got a cold so I been coughing up rainbow phlegm.


----------



## Guest

Spider Call said:


> It was very boring that night XD
> Need to go properly out.


Well christmas and new year are coming up so you have plenty of time to get out : victory:


----------



## Guest

Melonhelmet said:


> Yeah buds, I'd stop while your ahead. I got a cold so I been coughing up rainbow phlegm.


Psychedelic :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call

Crestie Chris said:


> Well christmas and new year are coming up so you have plenty of time to get out : victory:


Uggghhh. After last new year I'm sticking this one out!


----------



## Melonhelmet

Crestie Chris said:


> Psychedelic :lol2:


I know. I bet if I showed some of the stoners I know they'd break out a pound of hash and have at 'r.


----------



## Guest

Spider Call said:


> Uggghhh. After last new year I'm sticking this one out!


I have never understood all this heavy drinking before new year; people make all these new year resolutions about drinking less and loosing weight. What do they do? They get hammered and enter the new year with a full bladder :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call

Crestie Chris said:


> I have never understood all this heavy drinking before new year; people make all these new year resolutions about drinking less and loosing weight. What do they do? They get hammered and enter the new year with a full bladder :lol2:


My first year of drinking on new year. Was the worst new year EVER.


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> ... Dare I ask? Are you going to tell us regardless? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, so the way to a womans heart according to you is free alcohol? Are you seriously suggesting the guy at bargain booze gets all the women? :whistling2: :lol2:





Crestie Chris said:


> Nope :lol2: Although isn't this guessing fun - I just hope no-one who has me on FB ruins it


I know!! in a bin outside trafford centre?? :lol2:


----------



## Guest

Ged said:


> I know!! in a bin outside trafford centre?? :lol2:


You are getting colder and colder :lol2:

Someone with google maps would be better at guessing :whistling2:


----------



## Guest

Spider Call said:


> My first year of drinking on new year. Was the worst new year EVER.


Do share


----------



## Spider Call

Crestie Chris said:


> Do share


I think one of my "Oh god what was I thinking?" stories is enough for one day


----------



## Ged

Stockport!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Spider Call said:


> I think one of my "Oh god what was I thinking?" stories is enough for one day


Aww are you sure? I'm positive no harm can come from admitting your drunken stories on a public forum :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Drunks are fun. I grew up in a pub my dad had one for 14 years so ive seen and done some crazy things! Working behind the bar you see lots.

My most random night incuded shots of vodka for £1 a drunken shortcut which led to a rather high wall and half an ear. Basically fell of the wall ripped my ear off so it was dangling off. Got found by a copper covered in blood staggering around. All I remember after that was trying it on with the nurse who was sewing me up. In the morning I woke up to a pilow stuck to my face from blood and a load of med students around my bed. The main nurse said this is what alcohol does and walked off. I then got found asleep in a plant pot by my mate who picked me up.

I now have a scar on my ear and its got a chunk missing.


----------



## Ged

I just coughed so much I throw up :2thumb:


----------



## Guest

SteveCourty said:


> Drunks are fun. I grew up in a pub my dad had one for 14 years so ive seen and done some crazy things! Working behind the bar you see lots.
> 
> My most random night incuded shots of vodka for £1 a drunken shortcut which led to a rather high wall and half an ear. Basically fell of the wall ripped my ear off so it was dangling off. Got found by a copper covered in blood staggering around. All I remember after that was trying it on with the nurse who was sewing me up. In the morning I woke up to a pilow stuck to my face from blood and a load of med students around my bed. The main nurse said this is what alcohol does and walked off. I then got found asleep in a plant pot by my mate who picked me up.
> 
> I now have a scar on my ear and its got a chunk missing.


Character building :lol2: seems like everyone has a drunken story to tell tonight :2thumb:



Ged said:


> I just coughed so much I throw up :2thumb:


Diseased! Diseased! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spider Call

Ouch nice.

And yeah I'm sure


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> Character building :lol2: seems like everyone has a drunken story to tell tonight :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Diseased! Diseased! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have a bad cough :whistling2:


----------



## Guest

Anyway, I'm off. Enjoy the rest of your evening, and you enjoy the rest of the film melonhelmet : victory:


----------



## Ged

Crestie Chris said:


> Anyway, I'm off. Enjoy the rest of your evening, and you enjoy the rest of the film melonhelmet : victory:


Go die of rape :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ged

I have a new sig


----------



## Spider Call

lol :notworthy:


----------



## Ged

Spider Call said:


> lol :notworthy:


 I'm off to bed nightttttttt


----------



## Spider Call

Night night


----------



## Melonhelmet

Is anyone left?


----------



## Spider Call

I am


----------



## Melonhelmet

Oh hey there. How is it going?


----------



## Spider Call

Meh. Soooo bored. How about with you?


----------



## Melonhelmet

Just put another load of laundry in. Started trying to build trust with me WC Blue Tongue today... Bored now though.

So... hmmm...


----------



## Spider Call

Emerald REALLY wants to come out >_< And I feel kinda mean too. I went to feed her and she climbed out. I popped her back in and I am now sat being watched D: But I dun wanna have to sit on my bed so she can climb me :c


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> Emerald REALLY wants to come out >_< And I feel kinda mean too. I went to feed her and she climbed out. I popped her back in and I am now sat being watched D: But I dun wanna have to sit on my bed so she can climb me :c


What morph is Emerald? Can't really tell from your pots are top banner. Yeah, my leo [Psycho] was watching when I was originaly in my room too, she wanted to come out too I think, but she doesn't get to be held until nighttime.

I was also starting to setup my digital light timer again when I decided I couldnt be arsed so I came back to RFUK. :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call

Tremper albino patternless. 
I think she is slightly confused. She normally only has to look in my direction and I will let her out >_<
I'm sure I will get a telling off tomorrow :c


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> Tremper albino patternless.
> I think she is slightly confused. She normally only has to look in my direction and I will let her out >_<
> I'm sure I will get a telling off tomorrow :c


I got a Rainwater Albino Patternless :flrt: Lol. Yeah, I get cold shouldered when I don't handle her. Sigh, I wish I had something to do. I guess Im stuck on RFUK again :whip:


----------



## Spider Call

Aww <33 love dem. 
I don't get cold shoulder. She climbs on me, I let her on my bed and she scampers around. However if I try to pick her up before she has had two days worth of running around I get tail waved at. 
And if I pick her up anyway she wriggles, and as I put her through the doors of her home she starts barking at me.


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> Aww <33 love dem.
> I don't get cold shoulder. She climbs on me, I let her on my bed and she scampers around. However if I try to pick her up before she has had two days worth of running around I get tail waved at.
> And if I pick her up anyway she wriggles, and as I put her through the doors of her home she starts barking at me.


Don't they just have the funniest attitudes! Psychos an absolute nutter in her cage, running about, climbing up on everything, the whole nine yards. However when you go to take her out it is just like she turns into absolute putty in your hands.

The Blue tongue on the other hand is a pissy little bastard. He doesn't mind eating from my fingers too much so I am trying to get him used to me by doing that. He is an import so... attitudes expected.


----------



## Spider Call

They do <33 
She is used to getting everything she wants >_< So doesn't understand quite why I sometimes say no or take shiny stuff away from her. 

Aww bless xD Yeah, sounds like you should expect a bit of an attitude lol


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> They do <33
> She is used to getting everything she wants >_< So doesn't understand quite why I sometimes say no or take shiny stuff away from her.
> 
> Aww bless xD Yeah, sounds like you should expect a bit of an attitude lol


Yeah, when I took the blue tongue to the vet to get checked for internal parasites, external parasites, R.I., mouth rot, and MBD (Just because his old location wasnt treating him well and he is an import). He pooped on the vet! It was so funny!


----------



## Spider Call

Melonhelmet said:


> Yeah, when I took the blue tongue to the vet to get checked for internal parasites, external parasites, R.I., mouth rot, and MBD (Just because his old location wasnt treating him well and he is an import). He pooped on the vet! It was so funny!


Lol xD Thankfully none of mine have pood on the vet. Think the worst was the guinea pig eating the vets hair. Or possibly when the hamster bit and got ham flicked across the room.
Brb I think Em is ready for another crick


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> Lol xD Thankfully none of mine have pood on the vet. Think the worst was the guinea pig eating the vets hair. Or possibly when the hamster bit and got ham flicked across the room.
> Brb I think Em is ready for another crick


Psycho bit the vet, but he didn't flick her across the room. Ozzy the BTS pooped... hmm those are the only two of my squad who have had to go to the vet. I'm sure if I get something in March-April it will go to the vet do something too. :whistling2:


----------



## Spider Call

Only one of my reps have ever needed the vet. That was the little rescue who died. 
None of mine have had any problems I couldn't sort myself. And then it has only been shedding issues with my other rescue. And a couple of feeding issues. 
I seem to be very lucky with my reptiles. Never had a problem getting them to eat. And it really puzzles me as to how so many people have problems getting beardies to eat veg. My two babies were perfect. And I was 9-11 at the time. 
Is mad.

Met a baby beardie who wanted to come home with me today.


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> Only one of my reps have ever needed the vet. That was the little rescue who died.
> None of mine have had any problems I couldn't sort myself. And then it has only been shedding issues with my other rescue. And a couple of feeding issues.
> I seem to be very lucky with my reptiles. Never had a problem getting them to eat. And it really puzzles me as to how so many people have problems getting beardies to eat veg. My two babies were perfect. And I was 9-11 at the time.
> Is mad.
> 
> Met a baby beardie who wanted to come home with me today.


Well, I think my two vet trips fall under special circumstances. My leopard gecko was bought from a shop who was being supplied by a poor breeder. She was hatched out with very very mild MBD which I recognized when I bought her. So she goes in every six-eight months for a Calcium and a Vitamin A,D,E shot.

The skink is wild caught and a rescue... It's a miracle that he doesn't have a single parasite or health problem...

I don't know what to get when Im ready next... there are so many things I want :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call

I'm not really 'allowed' any more. Apparently I don't need any more -frowns-
I would just like some more leo's ATM. 

A little Hypo/super hypo. 
Annddd a mack snow patternless
an a shctb
aabnnddd a midnight blizzard 
 i'd be happy with those.


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> I'm not really 'allowed' any more. Apparently I don't need any more -frowns-
> I would just like some more leo's ATM.
> 
> A little Hypo/super hypo.
> Annddd a mack snow patternless
> an a shctb
> aabnnddd a midnight blizzard
> i'd be happy with those.


I don't really need anymore either. It's just under some special circumstance that it may be happening. I'm having a bit of an issue deciding what though.

Heres my possibles so far:
Bull Snake
Pine Snake
Male Red Tail boa
Carpet Python
Mountain Horned Dragon
Colombian Tegu

Thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## Spider Call

MHD!
Or bull snake


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> MHD!
> Or bull snake


Those are the ones Im thinking the most on!

MHD, or Pine/Bull/Gopher (pretty much interchangable on that one lol)

My cousin has an MHD though, and it just... I don't know if it does much for me or not.


----------



## Spider Call

If it doesn't do much for you then why is it on your list?
Saying that they may grow on you. 
I haven't liked leopard geckos for the past 11 years. And even when I thought they were ok that was all xD 
Only these past couple of months I have liked them. They finally grew on me lol. 
If I hadn't been offered a couple of rescues I would not have the ones I have now. Wouldn't have looked at them in a new light and would be the owner of a few moorish geckos right now. And even more cresties!


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> If it doesn't do much for you then why is it on your list?
> Saying that they may grow on you.
> I haven't liked leopard geckos for the past 11 years. And even when I thought they were ok that was all xD
> Only these past couple of months I have liked them. They finally grew on me lol.
> If I hadn't been offered a couple of rescues I would not have the ones I have now. Wouldn't have looked at them in a new light and would be the owner of a few moorish geckos right now. And even more cresties!


Yeah it's the same thing for me. I know what I Really really really really really want, but I don't think I'd be allowed to get it anyway .

Edit: Same thing as in I was thinking they might grow on me.


----------



## Spider Call

What do you really want?


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> What do you really want?


A species of spiny tailed iguana, either C.Similis or C.Pectinata. They are just so intresting and are given such a bad rap for being aggressive, that I want one. They are probably one of my favorite species of reptile aside from what I own. :whip:


----------



## Spider Call

Why wouldn't you be allowed?


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> Why wouldn't you be allowed?


For some reason my mother seems to think that all Iguanas reach six feet... I've tried to explain that spiny taileds get up to around just over four maximum, but she doesn't believe me. Then she pulls the "What about when you go to vet school" card even though I've already checked to make sure that I can bring all my reptiles (Including asking about my future projects) with me.

Im not going to say that I am hard done by though, as I do get to keep a lot more then some people while they live with their parents. It is a drag though.


----------



## Spider Call

Sucks :c

How about not telling them whatit is. Call it a slightly different name. Tell them how big it gets and see what happens?

If I had thought to call a ridge tailed monitor an ackie I would have one now. But monitors get huge and bite and stuff.


----------



## Melonhelmet

Spider Call said:


> Sucks :c
> 
> How about not telling them whatit is. Call it a slightly different name. Tell them how big it gets and see what happens?
> 
> If I had thought to call a ridge tailed monitor an ackie I would have one now. But monitors get huge and bite and stuff.


Maybe Ill just refer to it as a Pectinata Lizard or Similis Lizard. Lol. My RFUK died a while ago.


----------



## Ged

Morninng


----------



## Spider Call

I fell asleep >_<
Morning.


----------



## Ged

Spider Call said:


> I fell asleep >_<
> Morning.


same :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call

I hate insomnia SO much -frowns-


----------



## Ged

Spider Call said:


> I hate insomnia SO much -frowns-


I hate vampires ¬.¬



TEAM JACOB!!!


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Ged said:


> I hate vampires ¬.¬
> 
> 
> 
> TEAM JACOB!!!


WOOT!
x


----------



## Spider Call

Team Edward!
He isn't pedo like


----------



## kirky1980

good afternoon peeps what have we been up to today?


----------



## Spider Call

Nothing xD I only got up at just gone 1 <_<


----------



## Ged

RAWR i'm a dinosaure lol jk i'm Ged :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kirky1980

ahh super nothing better than chilling out watching football and drinking beer woo hoo


----------



## Spider Call

I have no idea whatto do :c

May give Mystery another taming session.


----------



## Ged

going to clean out my leos, byeeeeee


----------



## SteveCourty

Lucky for some I've been working. Home now only snakes too feed tonight and two vivs to clean so a nice easy night. Missus will probably watch a bunch of retards try and sing on x factor so will spend my evening between here and reading the hobbit


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Lucky for some I've been working. Home now only snakes too feed tonight and two vivs to clean so a nice easy night. Missus will probably watch a bunch of retards try and sing on x factor so will spend my evening between here and reading the hobbit


nice to see you had a chilled out sunday then :whistling2:

iv just sat and got drunk all day watched footie and probably go and play black ops in a wee while aswell lol 


its a hard life


----------



## Melonhelmet

It decided to snow here again today. lol


----------



## Spider Call

Lucky D:


----------



## Melonhelmet

It's at about a foot now  I hope it just keeps on snowing!


----------



## SteveCourty

Wish it'd be snowing here last year was awesome


----------



## kirky1980

woo hoo snow im jealous lol last year we had about 3/4 ft of snow for weeks the only bad thing was we got a couple of nights at minus 20 thats really wasnt good


----------



## Melonhelmet

You off topicers are dull today


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> woo hoo snow im jealous lol last year we had about 3/4 ft of snow for weeks the only bad thing was we got a couple of nights at minus 20 thats really wasnt good


we even had it bad down south and I worked out in it everyday


----------



## Spider Call

-frowns- stupid computer keeps skipping an freezing my film :c


----------



## Melonhelmet

Off topic!!!!!!!!


----------



## tony4k4

hows it goin in canada ?


----------



## Melonhelmet

Snowy right now not surprisingly lol.


----------



## tony4k4

i want to live there is there many jobs over there ??? uk is getting worse job wise think i need to move to a new country


----------



## Melonhelmet

tony4k4 said:


> i want to live there is there many jobs over there ??? uk is getting worse job wise think i need to move to a new country


It's not great over here, I guess it is okay if you aren't too picky about what you do. I live in the province with the worst imployment rate (as far as I know) and It's not too hard to find "Help Wanted" signs around here either.


----------



## Ged

I got to go school


----------



## Krista

SteveCourty said:


> Lucky for some I've been working. Home now only snakes too feed tonight and two vivs to clean so a nice easy night. Missus will probably watch a bunch of retards try and sing on x factor so will spend my evening between here and reading the hobbit


Very Funnnnnyyy :lol2:.......off to do some work now uhhhh.....

Jingle Bells.


----------



## kirky1980

Ged said:


> I got to go school


 
(in a nelson style laugh) ha ha


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> we even had it bad down south and I worked out in it everyday


lol so did i it wasnt to bad though i was building a new high school at the time so it wasnt to bad anyway us scots are used to the cold :lol2: because its freezing all the time here


----------



## Spider Call

And I have college :c
If my lift picks me up that is....


----------



## kirky1980

Spider Call said:


> And I have college :c
> If my lift picks me up that is....


(also a nelso style laugh) ha ha


----------



## Spider Call

kirky1980 said:


> (also a nelso style laugh) ha ha


Mean :c


----------



## kirky1980

Spider Call said:


> Mean :c


giggity giggity goo


----------



## SteveCourty

Well I'm working roll out the nelson style haha


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Well I'm working roll out the nelson style haha


(another nelson laugh) HA HA lol i wish i was though lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> (another nelson laugh) HA HA lol i wish i was though lol


Guess your in the building trade? What do you do?


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Guess your in the building trade? What do you do?


im a joiner mate but iv tore tendons in my back so im off for a good few more weeks yet maybe til even after xmas but theres very little work up here just now


----------



## SteveCourty

Ouch. Its not picking up yet up There then?

I'm a plumber I'm doing emergency work atm its all ballvalves and tap washers and stupid hours but pays well


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Ouch. Its not picking up yet up There then?
> 
> I'm a plumber I'm doing emergency work atm its all ballvalves and tap washers and stupid hours but pays well


there is bits and pieces i havent been out of work that much really but then i done my back in but there is a feww big jobs starting early next year with the whole waterfront is being knocked down and starting from scratch really so should be a good bit of work in that hopefully 

plumbing now thats a trade i know absolutley nothing about. i wouldnt even know where to start :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call

Hmph!

Not enjoying this. Is cold and very boring.


----------



## SteveCourty

Spider Call said:


> Hmph!
> 
> Not enjoying this. Is cold and very boring.


Well entertain us then


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> there is bits and pieces i havent been out of work that much really but then i done my back in but there is a feww big jobs starting early next year with the whole waterfront is being knocked down and starting from scratch really so should be a good bit of work in that hopefully
> 
> plumbing now thats a trade i know absolutley nothing about. i wouldnt even know where to start :lol2:


This pisses me off with emergency work a lot is where people who no nothing about plumbing get up one morning and think ummm my ceiling needs destroying, by this I mean they feel they can plumb those new taps in cock it up and flood the bathroom bringing down the ceiling. If there socket was sparking they'd call a sparks but everyone thinks plumbing is easy I'm glad you admit you dont


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> This pisses me off with emergency work a lot is where people who no nothing about plumbing get up one morning and think ummm my ceiling needs destroying, by this I mean they feel they can plumb those new taps in cock it up and flood the bathroom bringing down the ceiling. If there socket was sparking they'd call a sparks but everyone thinks plumbing is easy I'm glad you admit you dont


lo plumbing easy :gasp: that will be the day where as sparkys work i can do certain things but nothing overly complicated but i have electrocuted myself on numerous occasions but i did get the job done:lol2:


----------



## Ged

Helloooooooooooo


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> lo plumbing easy :gasp: that will be the day where as sparkys work i can do certain things but nothing overly complicated but i have electrocuted myself on numerous occasions but i did get the job done:lol2:


Snap the principle is the same as plumbing a heating system. A flow and return etc. My house has two ringmains which I didn't no so one day was tidying up the electrics as there were loads of spurs etc as all my heating used to be electric so changed then ti the ring and created extra sockets everywhere and I grabbed the wires and bang that's when I found out it was the second ring.

I was on site once we were working for these foreign dudes right bloody butchers and was told wc in downstairs cupboard. Now just above is the main consumer unit and I had to take a 4" core out as it was an external stack. Told them this they swore that theyd tested everything and no electrics there. Started coring next thing I no I glew out the door into the wall in the hall feeling numb id hit the main core which is 400v I think


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Snap the principle is the same as plumbing a heating system. A flow and return etc. My house has two ringmains which I didn't no so one day was tidying up the electrics as there were loads of spurs etc as all my heating used to be electric so changed then ti the ring and created extra sockets everywhere and I grabbed the wires and bang that's when I found out it was the second ring.
> 
> I was on site once we were working for these foreign dudes right bloody butchers and was told wc in downstairs cupboard. Now just above is the main consumer unit and I had to take a 4" core out as it was an external stack. Told them this they swore that theyd tested everything and no electrics there. Started coring next thing I no I glew out the door into the wall in the hall feeling numb id hit the main core which is 400v I think


ouch that would of hurt like hell really iv had 240v through me a good few times and wow the buzz you get off that is nuts its kinda good in a weird sort of way and it certainly gets the adreniline pumping lmao 

its mental working with foreigners iv worked with a few russians on a job and wow they need some health and safty lessons bigtime lol


----------



## Ged

Yay just sold 2 tarantulas


----------



## Spider Call

I am no good at entertaining people


----------



## Melonhelmet

Im back. Entertainment shall arrive.


----------



## kirky1980

Ged said:


> Yay just sold 2 tarantulas


ewww boak dunno how any can keep spiders they just seem so pointless :lol2:


----------



## Ged

Melonhelmet said:


> Im back. Entertainment shall arrive.


:roll:


----------



## SteveCourty

I'm well impressed just added a new app to my phone that means I can add a programme to record when I'm not in! I don't really watch much tv bit its stil awesome


----------



## Ged

kirky1980 said:


> ewww boak dunno how any can keep spiders they just seem so pointless :lol2:


:yeahright:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged said:


> :roll:


I dont think I like you attitude.


----------



## Ged

melonhelmet said:


> i dont think i like you attitude.


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Spider Call

Entertainment pleases


----------



## Melonhelmet

I`m working on the entertainment. It`s not like I can drink an entertaiment drink and piss out highlarity on the forum.


----------



## Ged

I got homework to do so byeeeeee


----------



## Melonhelmet

Ged is too afriad to handle the topics I talk about.


----------



## Tds79

SteveCourty said:


> we even had it bad down south and I worked out in it everyday


I moved house in it !! .........Reckon we have more on the way this week.


----------



## SteveCourty

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I frigging love it


----------



## Melonhelmet

SteveCourty said:


> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I frigging love it


We had a bit of a snow storm this morning. Got five more inches of fresh powder. :notworthy:


----------



## Tds79

Melonhelmet said:


> We had a bit of a snow storm this morning. Got five more inches of fresh powder. :notworthy:


Bloody jelous I LOVE snow.


----------



## Melonhelmet

Tds79 said:


> Bloody jelous I LOVE snow.


Its nice. Plus the school sent us all home cause we have like a foot and a bit of it now and no one could drive in it :lol2:


----------



## Tds79

Over here anything more than an inch of snow and the country comes to a standstill lol


----------



## Melonhelmet

Tds79 said:


> Over here anything more than an inch of snow and the country comes to a standstill lol


Yeah we can be like that sometimes. Depends on if it catches the city off gaurd or not.


----------



## Tds79

oh no in this country they could know weeks in advance and it will still bring everyone to standstill lol Us brits dont do well with weather.

I do think though a snow reptile is in order :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

We made a snowman bigger than the mess room on site last year


----------



## Tds79

I want enough snow to build a snow lizard and snow snake


----------



## Melonhelmet

I was trying to build a snow snake but the people outside got mad at me for rubbing snow on my najked man bits.


----------



## Tds79

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ged

Guess what I have to do in PE tomorrow.........

YouTube - Michael Jackson - Thriller

:gasp:


----------



## kirky1980

mmmm i wish my indian would hurry up im hank


----------



## SteveCourty

I'm in but can only access the lizard section from my phone with opera which I hate.

I had stew nom nom


----------



## Spider Call

Bored :c
Sat with a gecko sleeping on me D: can't move.


----------



## SteveCourty

So how many inches have you got.......





Of course I mean snow. We have 5 about average apprantly


----------



## SteveCourty

Well guys it appears I've come to that point in my life where I have to make an impossible decision. I really don't no what to do life can be hard but do I have that strawberry fruit corner yogurt or a bowl of coco pops before i go to bed. I considered putting coco pops in the yogurt but feel they may just go mushy.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

SteveCourty said:


> So how many inches have you got.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I mean snow. We have 5 about average apprantly


 
Yep tis pretty darn deep round here...well deep for us anyway!

Scott Green and a few others invented a skibike last time it snowed, it's a bike frame with skis attached instead of wheels...it's amazing but dangerous! He's built a new one this time using a bmx frame! Guna try and convince people to go out on it tomorrow, missed the action today!


----------



## Melonhelmet

"Fa la la la la, la la la la!"

Anyone here?


----------



## SteveCourty

This is peeing me off I can't see the last page I'm hoping posting will help as I can't see the replys if it doesn't. Why is there a constant issue with rfuk lately grrrt


----------



## SteveCourty

The Principality of Sealand | Facebook

Anybody heard of this place? We.should all find somewhere and do it! Screw the eu and the stupid rules on reps and this country finding ways to ruin our hobby. Start our own country problems solved


----------



## Geckogirl_88

I second the motion!
All in favour??
xx


----------



## Ged

When I clicked on the link it messed up my FB :S


----------



## Jude

OMG what a great idea... Perhaps if it was a little more attractive and perhaps if it were in a more welcoming looking position... Especially if in a nice warm climate...


----------



## SteveCourty

dickvansheepcake said:


> Yep tis pretty darn deep round here...well deep for us anyway!
> 
> Scott Green and a few others invented a skibike last time it snowed, it's a bike frame with skis attached instead of wheels...it's amazing but dangerous! He's built a new one this time using a bmx frame! Guna try and convince people to go out on it tomorrow, missed the action today!


ive only just seen this! Sounds like scott hasnt changed a bit!


----------



## SteveCourty

Jude said:


> OMG what a great idea... Perhaps if it was a little more attractive and perhaps if it were in a more welcoming looking position... Especially if in a nice warm climate...


We could instal loads of mirrors and bring the sun in or buy some huuuuuge mvbs


----------



## Jude

SteveCourty said:


> We could instal loads of mirrors and bring the sun in or buy some huuuuuge mvbs


Yep that'd work... Then slap a bit of paint on, instal many vivs - tho if the mvbs are huge enough we could just build a load of cool open pens.... and it'll do just fine!  yaaay


----------



## SteveCourty

Damn my car needs £850 to fix it. Theres goes my big rep spend this month


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> Damn my car needs £850 to fix it. Theres goes my big rep spend this month


My dad's car failed it's MOT, so he's going to have to buy a new one


----------



## SteveCourty

Ged said:


> My dad's car failed it's MOT, so he's going to have to buy a new one


This will get it through its mot and everything else that needs doing. The question is do i say screw it and scrap it then buy a new car with its own potential issues or bite the bullet and pay it. The car if i sold it would be worth 1k+


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> This will get it through its mot and everything else that needs doing. The question is do i say screw it and scrap it then buy a new car with its own potential issues or bite the bullet and pay it. The car if i sold it would be worth 1k+


Up to you


----------



## SteveCourty

Ged said:


> Up to you


I still dont know


----------



## Jude

I had that quandary too - 

our MOT/service/repairs etc came to a tidy £995 so our car was off the road! Finally got the cash together and it was repaired and back last week yaaaay! 

...then this week the :censor: thing conked out on me - the breakdown man was very nice and talked me out of just giving up on it and off it was towed to the garage AGAIN! And another couple of hundred quid lighter this week have decided to take his advise and get my 'flippin moneys worth out of it' :lol2: drives like a dream now : victory:


----------



## Jude

SteveCourty said:


> This will get it through its mot and everything else that needs doing. The question is do i say screw it and scrap it then buy a new car with its own potential issues or bite the bullet and pay it. The car if i sold it would be worth 1k+


 
The way I look at it Steve is this - if you've had the car a little while so know it's little quirks etc, surely going for the repairs is better than selling it and buying another? I guess if it's a possibility that more will go wrong and more and more repairs will be needed then perhaps changing it would be best. You could get yourself another car only for things to need doing on that as you say having it's own potential issues...

The breakdown man really helped me make up my mind, he had a real thorough look at mine and as he said with everything I'd had done and then with the alternator etc going this week I would be daft to let it go now - I'd be better off getting the alternator etc done and enjoy it and get my money's worth out of it. He said that any car once of MOT age could potentially have all sorts going wrong and at least mine is now relatively sound again. He said he thought I'd done the right thing to have paid out for the repairs/service/MOT etc.

Dunno if my waffle helps you Steve but it got it off my chest :lol2: ..and that's one of the reasons I've STILL not purchased a new rep since September... money's a royal pain in the ass sometimes isn't it?


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> I still dont know


I would buy and new car 

But I don't know the state of your current car or how much you have to possibly buy a new one


----------



## SteveCourty

Im going to get the work done if i was to spend 850 on a new car id get a ticking timebomb and end up more out of pocket shes flown through every mot since ive had her this is the first real money ive had to spend so the girls worth it. I also would feel quite sad if i scrapped her i quite like this car.

Thanks jude you helped alot 

How are we all today then


----------



## scottiej

What car is it and what needs doing Steve? Gotta be some pretty major work for that price :gasp:


----------



## SteveCourty

scottiej said:


> What car is it and what needs doing Steve? Gotta be some pretty major work for that price :gasp:


Loads mate. suspensions snapped on both sides at the front, cambelt, tightening belt, gaskets leaking, brakes on one of the rear the arm holding them is rusted through, windsxreen wiper motor, tgeres a bicmx that needs replacing which is over 100 quid for the art which is something to do with the throttle and some other bits too


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> Loads mate. suspensions snapped on both sides at the front, cambelt, tightening belt, gaskets leaking, brakes on one of the rear the arm holding them is rusted through, windsxreen wiper motor, tgeres a bicmx that needs replacing which is over 100 quid for the art which is something to do with the throttle and some other bits too


That is bad, why don't you scrap it and get a loan to buy a new car?


----------



## SteveCourty

Ged said:


> That is bad, why don't you scrap it and get a loan to buy a new car?


Tht means debt which id rather not do. Ive just got out of it and im not going back! i can get the funds together to repair


----------



## scottiej

SteveCourty said:


> Loads mate. suspensions snapped on both sides at the front, cambelt, tightening belt, gaskets leaking, brakes on one of the rear the arm holding them is rusted through, windsxreen wiper motor, tgeres a bicmx that needs replacing which is over 100 quid for the art which is something to do with the throttle and some other bits too


Ouch! I was gonna say I could help you sort it but that might take a while doing all that in our spare time! 

What car is it? milage etc? It might be worth scrapping it and then it would be the same as having just under £1000 to spend on a new car (scraps at a pretty good rate at the mo) You could probably find a good one with a fresh MOT on it for that price :2thumb:

It all depends on what car yours is though as to whether or not its worth it.

The joy of cars eh! my suzuki is almost stripped down to the chassis at the moment :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Its a 2l sri vectra worth about a grand i think. If the car was worth more id have no doubt. I think ill still get it done as ill have a mot csr with no issues for 850. Yeah i could probably buy another car for that but im no mechanic so wouldnt be able to tell if ought was wrong so would probably end up with a money pit.


----------



## scottiej

yeah I know where your coming from, I'd be more than happy to come with you to look at cars if you did ever want to buy a new one though :2thumb:

Cars are one of those things you rarely make money on anyway so it probably does makes sense to stick with the vectra if the engine and gearbox are good, well unless there are signs that any serious rust is going to start appearing elsewhere within the next year? If there is let me know and I can weld it all up for you :2thumb:


----------



## Woodsman

We had the same problem with our van at last mot told it needed extensive welding underneath costing over £1000. After much thinking about it we had it done,as it's fairly low mileage and a good replacement would cost far more than £1000 and then might need work doing.


----------



## kerrithsoden

scottiej said:


> It might be worth scrapping it and then it would be the same as having just under £1000 to spend on a new car (scraps at a pretty good rate at the mo)


 
this is true, I scrapped my Laguna in january and got £150 for it, I thought they were only going to offer me 50! I reckon I couldve pushed for more,

If you want the number for the place I scrapped it at, PM me


----------



## Jude

SteveCourty said:


> Im going to get the work done if i was to spend 850 on a new car id get a ticking timebomb and end up more out of pocket shes flown through every mot since ive had her this is the first real money ive had to spend so the girls worth it. I also would feel quite sad if i scrapped her i quite like this car.
> 
> Thanks jude you helped alot
> 
> How are we all today then


You're welcome Steve : victory: I'm glad I helped! I love my car so I'm glad I made the decision I did.. Like I said the recovery man helped me make my decision because I knew what he was saying made sense! I'm glad that rubbed off on me enough to help you out too


----------



## Lozza.Bella

Hiya Guys.......... never been in off topic before 
Hows it all going??


----------



## Ged

Lozza.Bella said:


> Hiya Guys.......... never been in off topic before
> Hows it all going??


Watching most haunted D:


----------



## SteveCourty

Quiet on here tonight.... amuse me people im sober and bored


----------



## 12843

SteveCourty said:


> Quiet on here tonight.... amuse me people im sober and bored



Passes the :censor: to the left hand side?


----------



## SteveCourty

classy lol

Im out of cider.... i only have larger left this is officially worse than the end of the world


----------



## OliverW

Does anyone know if I'm allowed to talk about banned people e.g. ask why that person has been banned


----------



## SteveCourty

Im not sure. Anyone know when wlw is unbanned? I need to talk to him


----------



## SteveCourty

Ive now drunk all my cider all my pear cider all the peronni now all i have left is stella. Really bad times


----------



## OliverW

SteveCourty said:


> Im not sure. Anyone know when wlw is unbanned? I need to talk to him


Yeah I need to talk to him aswell that is why I was asking. Why was he banned?


----------



## Khonsu

Not sure if you've seen but WLW is now back in action, but remember the rules about fight club, rule 1 never tell anybody about fight club


----------



## SteveCourty

Aimo said:


> Not sure if you've seen but WLW is now back in action, but remember the rules about fight club, rule 1 never tell anybody about fight club


Either hes rebanned or wasnt unbanned


----------



## SteveCourty

Well cars off to the scrappy its gonna cost me 1150 now


----------



## Jeffers3

SteveCourty said:


> Well cars off to the scrappy its gonna cost me 1150 now


Join me in 2CV owner's heaven! No more depreciation, cheap tax and insurance, easy and cheap to fix, good on fuel, great fun to drive, full soft top. Also, my nearly 17 year old daughter hates it, so won't want to borrow it when she's passed her test!


----------



## SteveCourty

Jeffers3 said:


> Join me in 2CV owner's heaven! No more depreciation, cheap tax and insurance, easy and cheap to fix, good on fuel, great fun to drive, full soft top. Also, my nearly 17 year old daughter hates it, so won't want to borrow it when she's passed her test!


Haha i think ill skip though. Id like something big and quick maybe a scooby estate. Either that or a civic, golf if i have to go small. Im also considering a deisel


----------



## Nix

Big and quick, try a mondeo ST200 or ST220. They shift, trust me!

ST200 2.5L V6 - I had a petrol not diesel. You get 27 miles to the gallon on a good day. Hurts a bit in fuel but fun to drive!


----------



## Khonsu

I've got a V8 petrol landrover, god i dream of 27mpg, in fact I dream of 10mpg, only good side is it's also got a LPG conversion, down side is there's no bloody LPG garage in Buxton, bloodybuggerarse :devil:


----------



## SteveCourty

So whats everyone doing tonight then?

im










and attempting to work out although im fat so not so good at that


----------



## Ged

SteveCourty said:


> So whats everyone doing tonight then?
> 
> im
> 
> image
> 
> and attempting to work out although im fat so not so good at that


Watching Lady Gaga Monsterball on sky 1


----------



## SteveCourty

Ged said:


> Watching Lady Gaga Monsterball on sky 1


I cant stand her!!

Ive got razorlight on atm


----------



## Ged

razorlight?


----------



## SteveCourty

Ged said:


> razorlight?


 
The band... Posibly he best ever live act ive seen

Got NWA on now old school lol


----------



## spikemu

please say all that curry was just for you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kirky1980

spikemu said:


> please say all that curry was just for you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: that was some amount of curry wasn't it lol I hope he did eat it all his arse will be red raw this morning haha


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> :lol2: that was some amount of curry wasn't it lol I hope he did eat it all his arse will be red raw this morning haha


 
lol. I made over 30 pots yesterday and ive stuck it all in the freezer so I can get home from work and stick it in the microwave. I split with my gf so her mum doesnt cook for me anymore and im too lazy too cook every night for myself :whistling2:

I made 3 different sorts of curry 2 spag bols and two different sweet and sours


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> lol. I made over 30 pots yesterday and ive stuck it all in the freezer so I can get home from work and stick it in the microwave. I split with my gf so her mum doesnt cook for me anymore and im too lazy too cook every night for myself :whistling2:
> 
> I made 3 different sorts of curry 2 spag bols and two different sweet and sours


Haha dam 30 pots lol I'm way to lazy to be arsed with that lol

that's when a phone and chillis grill = best kebab in the world lol 

Lol and i wonder why I'm putting on weight:whistling2:


Oh yeah I'm getting another splendida female tomorrow :mf_dribble:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> Haha dam 30 pots lol I'm way to lazy to be arsed with that lol
> 
> that's when a phone and chillis grill = best kebab in the world lol
> 
> Lol and i wonder why I'm putting on weight:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I'm getting another splendida female tomorrow :mf_dribble:


.

thats my problem if i dont do this its takeaway every night. Chippenham is stacked with takeaways and as there are so many only the good ones survive so its hard not to have takeaway 

Fair play mate I got some good pics of my male yesterday


----------



## SteveCourty

hes in shed atm but is really coloured


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> .
> 
> thats my problem if i dont do this its takeaway every night. Chippenham is stacked with takeaways and as there are so many only the good ones survive so its hard not to have takeaway
> 
> Fair play mate I got some good pics of my male yesterday


Yeah iv got 7 takeaways with in 2 mins of me it dosnt help lol



SteveCourty said:


> hes in shed atm but is really coloured
> 
> image


Yeah he is looking good
my two have doing really well and there half daft aswell with no fear lol

the onenim getting tomorrow isn't definite yet the shops waiting on decals getting back which should he tomorrow as the male they had died In the shop but pm came back as kidney problems so the female got fecials done as precaution. It's a good chance to know if there's any problem a bit sooner before introducing her to the other 2


----------



## kirky1980

I'm not being funny either but your male looks more like my female than it does my male lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> I'm not being funny either but your male looks more like my female than it does my male lol


 
hes definetley a man hes called larry i know of no female larrys :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> hes definetley a man hes called larry i know of no female larrys :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hahaha iv met a few female larrys but we won't talk about that here lol

it's maybe just the angle you took the pic that has confused me lol afterall it's Sunday and I'm hungover lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> Hahaha iv met a few female larrys but we won't talk about that here lol
> 
> it's maybe just the angle you took the pic that has confused me lol afterall it's Sunday and I'm hungover lol


 
Its definetley male no cheque patterning there. 

Yeah take that to 18+ lol


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Its definetley male no cheque patterning there.
> 
> Yeah take that to 18+ lol


It's the wee patteren at the base of the tail that's throwing me. I don't think my male has that. Iv just went to look but can't see the way he os sitting in the plants and my laptop is away getting fixed so I can't check the photos lol


----------



## SteveCourty

yeah i see what you mean actually but its two solid stripes on the back

these are female (not my pics)


















you can see the chequered pattern on the back and its broken where the black cheque meets the green on the tips also the fem above (Very thin btw) has no patterning on the tail base so I guess its not a distincive area to tell. Let me know what you see on your male though. If im wrong then id like to know


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> yeah i see what you mean actually but its two solid stripes on the back
> 
> these are female (not my pics)
> 
> image
> image
> 
> you can see the chequered pattern on the back and its broken where the black cheque meets the green on the tips also the fem above (Very thin btw) has no patterning on the tail base so I guess its not a distincive area to tell. Let me know what you see on your male though. If im wrong then id like to know


yeah those are definitley female. 
The best I can do just now are post a link of pics from when I first got them. There not the best pics but see what you think 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/679351-iv-eventualey-got-them.html


----------



## SteveCourty

this may be of help

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/107733-japalura-splendida-9.html

Ive just had mine out and im 100% hes male due to the hemipenal bulge.Also has cheek bulges not very big ones but they are there. I reckon hes a he she lol


























Here he is enjoying some forums


----------



## kirky1980

Yeah mate I think your right. I could see the difference from those first 3 pics and sobred up slightly and I'd agree it's a male. I suppose it's like anything and they don't all look a like. 
And cheers for that link I had never saw that thread before. Also have you herd yours chirp, I thought I was tripping the other day when j herd chirpping but it wasn't like a cricket but after Reading that thread it appears they do chirp lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> Yeah mate I think your right. I could see the difference from those first 3 pics and sobred up slightly and I'd agree it's a male. I suppose it's like anything and they don't all look a like.
> And cheers for that link I had never saw that thread before. Also have you herd yours chirp, I thought I was tripping the other day when j herd chirpping but it wasn't like a cricket but after Reading that thread it appears they do chirp lol


 
I think that first pic caught an angle that did make it look questionable. I must admit ive been scanning the net for comparisons this morning lol. Id never seen that thread either quite a handy one.

Ive heard something before but hear loads of random noises in my flat lol so it could have been anything


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> I think that first pic caught an angle that did make it look questionable. I must admit ive been scanning the net for comparisons this morning lol. Id never seen that thread either quite a handy one.
> 
> Ive heard something before but hear loads of random noises in my flat lol so it could have been anything


Yeah I think it was just the angle of the first pic aswell. I also wanted to make sure that it was another female and not another male i was getting and getting the sexes mixed up cause that wouldn't of been to clever lol 

Do you have any info about egg temps or that I'm basically winging it with mine and got them in at 26.5 c but I couldn't find anything much o. Breeding them. I was tempted to just leave the eggs in the viv to see how hey got on but at the last minute put them in a make shitt incubator


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> Yeah I think it was just the angle of the first pic aswell. I also wanted to make sure that it was another female and not another male i was getting and getting the sexes mixed up cause that wouldn't of been to clever lol
> 
> Do you have any info about egg temps or that I'm basically winging it with mine and got them in at 26.5 c but I couldn't find anything much o. Breeding them. I was tempted to just leave the eggs in the viv to see how hey got on but at the last minute put them in a make shitt incubator


What ive done with stuff im not sure is place probes around the tank measuring and taking notes of temperatures and humidities in as many areas as I can then use the temperatures etc of where she lays at. If you have enougth variance in the tank it should be about right as she will find the ideal spot. It might also be worth speaking to some people at the other place I also believe NBlade may have hatched some before


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> What ive done with stuff im not sure is place probes around the tank measuring and taking notes of temperatures and humidities in as many areas as I can then use the temperatures etc of where she lays at. If you have enougth variance in the tank it should be about right as she will find the ideal spot. It might also be worth speaking to some people at the other place I also believe NBlade may have hatched some before


Magic mate that's quite sensible really lol I'll give nblade a pm aswell and see what he says. I'm unsure anyway how fertile these eggs are also but time will tell with them so iv got my fingers crossed and also the female dosnt look gravid again yet and I thought I would of noticed change in her again a couple of weeks since she laid but again time will tell


----------



## SteveCourty

Are you incubating the first batch?


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Are you incubating the first batch?


Yeah it's just a polystyren box heat mat and stat jobby for these ones I do have a hovabator on order but it's been out off stock so if it's not here for the end off next week then I'll be getting a refund and going elsewhere for it


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> Yeah it's just a polystyren box heat mat and stat jobby for these ones I do have a hovabator on order but it's been out off stock so if it's not here for the end off next week then I'll be getting a refund and going elsewhere for it


 
Cool. Hope they take. Have you checked them?

I have a lucky reptile one atm. Still waiting to use it its always switchen on and ready lol


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Cool. Hope they take. Have you checked them?
> 
> I have a lucky reptile one atm. Still waiting to use it its always switchen on and ready lol


Yeah iv been checking them once a week and making sure there's fresh air getting in and making sure the perlite is still damp etc but these are her first clutch so not holding much hope really plus there's a yellow tinge to them all but time will tell anyway


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> Yeah iv been checking them once a week and making sure there's fresh air getting in and making sure the perlite is still damp etc but these are her first clutch so not holding much hope really plus there's a yellow tinge to them all but time will tell anyway


doesnt sound too good you can normally see red lines in eggs keep them going though you never no


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> doesnt sound too good you can normally see red lines in eggs keep them going though you never no


Yeah can't see nothing in them so not sure but like you said I'll keep them going until there completely gone


----------



## SteveCourty

im so tired  i also just accidentally felt up my brother I need a shotgun


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> im so tired  i also just accidentally felt up my brother I need a shotgun


incest a game the wholefamily can play:gasp:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> incest a game the wholefamily can play:gasp:


lol worse thing is hes now eating my crumpet


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> lol worse thing is hes now eating my crumpet
> 
> image


what? brothers? eating your crumpets? on a tuesday? 
tell him to enjoy them cos your away to get a kebab :lol2:

and mines is at the door mmmmmm chicken doner on naan bread mmmmmmmmm


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> what? brothers? eating your crumpets? on a tuesday?
> tell him to enjoy them cos your away to get a kebab :lol2:
> 
> and mines is at the door mmmmmm chicken doner on naan bread mmmmmmmmm


A place near me does a chicken shish kebab with some magic sauce, probably dodgy but who cares when it tastes that good.

Well im sounding rather gay today


----------



## nicnet

Dinner for me tonight consisted of.. one cold chicken thigh from last night and a tea cake with butter lol.

OH went to bed with a headache (yes he took it with him) so was no point in me cooking really.


----------



## SteveCourty

nicnet said:


> Dinner for me tonight consisted of.. one cold chicken thigh from last night and a tea cake with butter lol.
> 
> OH went to bed with a headache (yes he took it with him) so was no point in me cooking really.


Mine so far has been a chicken sweet and sour courtsey of my day of cooking recentley










Crumpets, some mr kipling cakes half of a large orange aero and copious amounts of sweet tea


----------



## AFC

This talk of food is making me peckish. I had half a small pork pie for dinner. :blush:


----------



## SteveCourty

AFC said:


> This talk of food is making me peckish. I had half a small pork pie for dinner. :blush:


What??? thatd last me all of about 5 minutes I love my food


----------



## AFC

SteveCourty said:


> What??? thatd last me all of about 5 minutes I love my food


I do too, but I worked late and the missus was on a late and has literally just walked in the door. Far too late for me to eat now. 

I could however go a Prawn Madras right now.


----------



## SteveCourty

AFC said:


> I do too, but I worked late and the missus was on a late and has literally just walked in the door. Far too late for me to eat now.
> 
> I could however go a Prawn Madras right now.




















yum


----------



## AFC

SteveCourty said:


> image
> image
> 
> yum


 :whip: Jeez, thanks.


----------



## SteveCourty

AFC said:


> :whip: Jeez, thanks.


lol :whistling2:


----------



## nicnet

lol glad to see I'm not the only one who manages to splatter every wall and counter anywhere near a pan. 

How is it anything with mince in it seems to be vindictive in its ability to splatter.


----------



## SteveCourty

nicnet said:


> lol glad to see I'm not the only one who manages to splatter every wall and counter anywhere near a pan.
> 
> How is it anything with mince in it seems to be vindictive in its ability to splatter.


lol it was on the floor, the cupboards everywhere!


----------



## nicnet

Only about 20 hours to go now till I get my new baby bloodstock beardie male. Its driving me nuts waiting.

Courier due to me at roughly 11pm weds night. ahhhh. baby will be ready for his bed and I can't get a good look at him till the morning when he wakes up.

I was going to pour myself another whisky, but the sun is coming up already haha. So time for meds and bed, and since whisky doesn't mix with my meds, not a great idea. (or I could have another drink, suffer the hangover that I get from smelling a drink and skip the meds......hmmm)


----------



## kirky1980

dam im regreting that kebab last night. i feel ill


----------



## DavieB

So nicnet the last beardie had a Flintstones name, so is the new one going to be Bam Bam, Pebbles? Barney?


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> dam im regreting that kebab last night. i feel ill
> image


Hahaha

Whats everyone doing tonight then


----------



## AFC

Just had a lovely king prawn Malaysian curry from the local takeaway, am stuffed now.


----------



## SteveCourty

I had crumpets and Pizza and im now starving


----------



## nicnet

DavieB said:


> So nicnet the last beardie had a Flintstones name, so is the new one going to be Bam Bam, Pebbles? Barney?



Welllllll.....

She got Wilma as they were a pair when we first got them, Wilma and Fred.
But we lost him through a suspected heart attack sadly.

Can't call baby Fred, so we decided to call him Wally. (As in where is Wally)
Was confirmed when OH kept shouting at the viv. ITS BEHIND YOU, YOU WALLY. Baby was hunting for a crix and it was behind his tail. Got him a few hours ago on the courier so was giving him a feed and a couple hours light as he'd been boxed up all day. 
I'll post pics up once I've sorted something out.


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Whats everyone doing tonight then


well i watched scotland destroy wales at football then fell asleep and just woke up there:lol2:


----------



## DavieB

kirky1980 said:


> well i watched scotland destroy wales at football then fell asleep and just woke up there:lol2:


Naisy deserved a goal last night. he was absolute class.


----------



## kirky1980

DavieB said:


> Naisy deserved a goal last night. he was absolute class.


 dam how the match only finished 3-1 ill never know we should of been 4-1 up at half time :devil:


----------



## SteveCourty

Anyone in the Uk who wants the african shipment list please PM me your email or write it here and ill send you a copy


----------



## kirky1980

dam im bored oot ma tits


----------



## SteveCourty

Ive had to endure a 6 year olds bday party and redone another viv. Having a break then replacing the lighting. Ive also found today and yesterday two broken exo waterfalls (Both about 2 months old) and a blown MVB (About 4 months old!) its been a bad few days


----------



## Ged

i'm in the middle of cleaning out all my leopard geckos, it is usually done by now but the sun isn't out so nothing is drying


----------



## kirky1980

dam that sucks for both of you im sitting here with a freezing cold bud and will be watching the european cup final very shortly :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ged

kirky1980 said:


> dam that sucks for both of you im sitting here with a freezing cold bud and will be watching the european cup final very shortly :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Good thing I hate watching football and dislike beer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SteveCourty

I have one can of 6x to my name. I dont like 6x. I also hate united


----------



## kirky1980

Ged said:


> Good thing I hate watching football and dislike beer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


give it 3 year and you will be a beer drinking football casual:lol2:



SteveCourty said:


> I have one can of 6x to my name. I dont like 6x. I also hate united


wtf is 6x lol


----------



## Ged

kirky1980 said:


> give it 3 year and you will be a beer drinking football casual:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is 6x lol


In 3 years time I'll be leaving college and going to uni so I'll be a wine drinker :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

Ged said:


> In 3 years time I'll be leaving college and going to uni so I'll be a wine drinker :lol2:


 you are so mistaken by uni the only wine student drink is buckfast or lambrini and there all alcoholics :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> give it 3 year and you will be a beer drinking football casual:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is 6x lol


Ale, a real mans drink


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Ale, a real mans drink


never herd of it reall. it sounds nasty :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> never herd of it reall. it sounds nasty :lol2:


6x is tbh but i do like my ales. Ale Cider Stout (Only really guiness about these days what happened to mackensons) I like it all tbh Ill drink lager if im in the mood but prefer to drink other stuff


----------



## Ged

kirky1980 said:


> you are so mistaken by uni the only wine student drink is buckfast or lambrini and there all alcoholics :lol2:


Lambrini shouldn't even be classsed as a wine, your more likely to get p*ssed of milk unless your a teenage girl down at the park :lol2:



SteveCourty said:


> Ale, a real mans drink


Vodka is a REAL mans drink!


----------



## SteveCourty

Ged said:


> Lambrini shouldn't even be classsed as a wine, your more likely to get p*ssed of milk unless your a teenage girl down at the park :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Vodka is a REAL mans drink!


Ahh im only half man with vodka i have to have a mixer, actually that makes me a complete girl... I do like vodka red bull though just a splash of red bull but perks it right up! I dont drink much these days though i suddenly became sensible


----------



## SteveCourty

Well this will make you all sick..... ive just been painting in my pants!


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> 6x is tbh but i do like my ales. Ale Cider Stout (Only really guiness about these days what happened to mackensons) I like it all tbh Ill drink lager if im in the mood but prefer to drink other stuff


we dont get local ales or that up here we are hardcore and drink the local whiskey from the up north, well its local to them :lol2:


Ged said:


> Lambrini shouldn't even be classsed as a wine, your more likely to get p*ssed of milk unless your a teenage girl down at the park :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Vodka is a REAL mans drink!


ged your missing the point lambrini+ teenage girls = lots of drunken fun at your age :lol2:
but yeah vodka is the daddy :2thumb:



SteveCourty said:


> Well this will make you all sick..... ive just been painting in my pants!


pics or it didnt happen :whistling2:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx

you'r all wrong, its all about the JAGERMEISTER :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> you'r all wrong, its all about the JAGERMEISTER :2thumb:


ooooh ill give you that one i was on jagerbombs last night. that didnt turn out to pretty :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

so whats everyone most excited about this year herp wise?

Its sad and wrong section but i get to feed some gaboon vipers (DWA) next week they are my favroutist snake :mf_dribble: :flrt:

Then theres this shipment which will be amazing as ill be dealing with species ive never seen before.

Then Im hoping for some atricollis eggs soon 

This shipment also means ill meet even more herpers and hopefully some new friends :no1:


----------



## SteveCourty

SteveCourty said:


> so whats everyone most excited about this year herp wise?
> 
> Its sad and wrong section but i get to feed some gaboon vipers (DWA) next week they are my favroutist snake :mf_dribble: :flrt:
> 
> Then theres this shipment which will be amazing as ill be dealing with species ive never seen before.
> 
> Then Im hoping for some atricollis eggs soon
> 
> This shipment also means ill meet even more herpers and hopefully some new friends :no1:


Ok this was meant to be a new thread! no idea how it posted here


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> so whats everyone most excited about this year herp wise?
> 
> Its sad and wrong section but i get to feed some gaboon vipers (DWA) next week they are my favroutist snake :mf_dribble: :flrt:
> 
> Then theres this shipment which will be amazing as ill be dealing with species ive never seen before.
> 
> Then Im hoping for some atricollis eggs soon
> 
> This shipment also means ill meet even more herpers and hopefully some new friends :no1:


to be honest mate after getting my splendida i couldnt really care if ididnt get anything else for the next year :lol2: im still buzzing with them. i can sit and watch them for hours jumping about crawling all over the mesh roof and watching them drop the height of the tank to the bottom to catch crickets is great. but dont get me wrong i would like a few more agamas especially sinaitus and mwanzae but i could wait for them.

and wow feeding a gaboon you will need a few extra pairs of boxers that day for that mate :gasp:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> to be honest mate after getting my splendida i couldnt really care if ididnt get anything else for the next year :lol2: im still buzzing with them. i can sit and watch them for hours jumping about crawling all over the mesh roof and watching them drop the height of the tank to the bottom to catch crickets is great. but dont get me wrong i would like a few more agamas especially sinaitus and mwanzae but i could wait for them.
> 
> and wow feeding a gaboon you will need a few extra pairs of boxers that day for that mate :gasp:


I have strated a thread  i cant wait i love them :flrt:


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> I have strated a thread  i cant wait i love them :flrt:


ill post mines in there then lol 

and yeah i bet scary though if i could have a dwa snake it would be an eyelash viper they just look so evil :devil:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> ill post mines in there then lol
> 
> and yeah i bet scary though if i could have a dwa snake it would be an eyelash viper they just look so evil :devil:


Naomi (my unsure what the hell is going on gf/ex) loves them have you ever seen them in RL?


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Naomi (my unsure what the hell is going on gf/ex) loves them have you ever seen them in RL?


:lol2: things that bad mate. no iv never saw a gaboon but i did see western inland taipan and a brown snake when i was in oz about 16 year ago. the taipan was ascary looking beast but the brown snake was so docile i couldnt believe it. one had climbed into my uncles engine and all you could see was the tail hanging out the bottom of the car and when the guy came to move it he just picked it up and putit in the bag and i always remember saying to the guy "is that not a venomous brown snake " and he said "yeah mate there only venomous if they bite ya" lol the guy was crazy :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Nightmare mate. Im pretty rubbish with women as I like to do my own thing too much. Im also as romantic as a rock, also never got her a card on her birthday because I got really drunk (her fault) and didnt wake in time to get her one


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Nightmare mate. Im pretty rubbish with women as I like to do my own thing too much. Im also as romantic as a rock, also never got her a card on her birthday because I got really drunk (her fault) and didnt wake in time to get her one


 
are you me in disguise christ my wife was moaning the other day because we havnt done anything as a couple for ages then had a moan because iv only taken her to the cinema once in the 11 year we have been together lol and i do that with birthday cards aswell im a nightmare for it.

i gave her an anniversary card and had a meal and everything planned for it one night only to find out it was a month early :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> are you me in disguise christ my wife was moaning the other day because we havnt done anything as a couple for ages then had a moan because iv only taken her to the cinema once in the 11 year we have been together lol and i do that with birthday cards aswell im a nightmare for it.
> 
> i gave her an anniversary card and had a meal and everything planned for it one night only to find out it was a month early :lol2:


 
haha yeah must be twins or something. I get the 'if you spent as much time on me as you do your animals' line all the time. simple though she aint any of my animals


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> haha yeah must be twins or something. I get the 'if you spent as much time on me as you do your animals' line all the time. simple though she aint any of my animals


hahaha dam if i had a quid for everytime i herd that id have that rep room by now:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> hahaha dam if i had a quid for everytime i herd that id have that rep room by now:lol2:


maybe you should start a pot


----------



## nicnet

SteveCourty said:


> maybe you should start a pot



Don't you need a greenhouse for that? :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

nicnet said:


> Don't you need a greenhouse for that? :lol2:


lol we already have the uv


----------



## nicnet

hmmmm wonder if beardies would eat 'tomato plants'?

We also have the heat lights mhahahaha.






(we are talking about tomotoes here remember)


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> maybe you should start a pot


lol i might but if i keep going on at her i could end up with the whole house to use :mf_dribble:

as for pot unless the t5's would help id just stick to the 400 watt sodium bulb they work wonders:whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Does anyone know if the website for reptile world in plympton is down or changed? Ive gone via google and it just loads and loads and freezes


----------



## SteveCourty

SteveCourty said:


> Does anyone know if the website for reptile world in plympton is down or changed? Ive gone via google and it just loads and loads and freezes


Ignore this it seems to be ok now. My pc must be having a mare as now this site doesnt seem to be working www.reptilekeeping.com


----------



## Ged

Anyone awake? If I don't a reply I'm going to bed :lol2:


----------



## nicnet

Well I'm being really sad and watching season 2 of Dr house again. got all 7 seasons on torrent.


----------



## Ged

nicnet said:


> Well I'm being really sad and watching season 2 of Dr house again. got all 7 seasons on torrent.


My brother loves that show, I don't mind it but I prefer other programmes


----------



## nicnet

aha. I got a fantastic idea at this time of a morning.

PANCAKESSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Ged

nicnet said:


> aha. I got a fantastic idea at this time of a morning.
> 
> PANCAKESSSSSSSSSS.


:lol2: I'm off now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nicnet

ok that hit the spot. Although ran out of flour so could only get 2 good sized pancakes in there. And pinched a few of beardies blueberries to put on top mhahaha. I could just eat another one though. bah.


----------



## nicnet

Ok guys and girls.

Put on headphones. turn up volume, close eyes and humour me on this one.

YouTube - ‪DAVID GARRETT - Air (Bach) - Mannheim‬‏


----------



## Lozza.Bella

*evening *


----------



## SteveCourty

Lozza.Bella said:


> *evening *


Howdi

how is everyone


----------



## Lozza.Bella

*Just winding down after work and you???*


----------



## SteveCourty

Lozza.Bella said:


> *Just winding down after work and you???*


Finished work, went to shop brought 8 more vivs as you do. Emailed emailed and done a little emailing! all work an no play at the moment


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Finished work, went to shop brought 8 more vivs as you do. Emailed emailed and done a little emailing! all work an no play at the moment


ahhh what a shame having to buy 8 more vivs lol id love to have 8 in total :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> ahhh what a shame having to buy 8 more vivs lol id love to have 8 in total :lol2:


It takes me to 20 empty tanks and vivs. Not including what is lurking in the loft!! Just started building a cupboard unit for them all to sit on!


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> It takes me to 20 empty tanks and vivs. Not including what is lurking in the loft!! Just started building a cupboard unit for them all to sit on!


bloody hell 20 empty vivs dam dude i assume your getting ready for this shipment coming then lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> bloody hell 20 empty vivs dam dude i assume your getting ready for this shipment coming then lol


 
Yes. atm just getting spare vivs uptogether just incase i get left with stuff. Although I am ordering at least 2 probably 3 different species of agamid  Probably a few colonies of stenos as well


----------



## SteveCourty

Very quiet here tonight, was quite everywhere today actually am I missing something


----------



## McToons

After an incubation period of 37 weeks and 3 days we had this lil thing hatch out!!!! I believe it's a new morph we've called it an "Autumn Rose" morph!!! :lol2:


----------



## reptiles_galore

McToons said:


> After an incubation period of 37 weeks and 3 days we had this lil thing hatch out!!!! I believe it's a new morph we've called it an "Autumn Rose" morph!!! :lol2:
> 
> image


Congrats, my little boy arrived a month ago today  

Sent from my HTC Desire using my special rod!


----------



## SteveCourty

McToons said:


> After an incubation period of 37 weeks and 3 days we had this lil thing hatch out!!!! I believe it's a new morph we've called it an "Autumn Rose" morph!!! :lol2:
> 
> image


 
Congrats mate


----------



## McToons

reptiles_galore said:


> Congrats, my little boy arrived a month ago today
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using my special rod!


lol bloodline? Stock? Morph? C'mon need details!!! Gonna have a breeding female in about....oh say 20yrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

McToons said:


> After an incubation period of 37 weeks and 3 days we had this lil thing hatch out!!!! I believe it's a new morph we've called it an "Autumn Rose" morph!!! :lol2:
> 
> image


 
congrats dude:no1: make the most of them at that age it dosnt last long at all.
before you know it will be 2 year old screaming throwing temper tantrums hurrling jibberish at you and peeing in your shoes and stealing food of your plate when they think your not looking. welcome to fatherhood :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> congrats dude:no1: make the most of them at that age it dosnt last long at all.
> before you know it will be 2 year old screaming throwing temper tantrums hurrling jibberish at you and peeing in your shoes and stealing food of your plate when they think your not looking. welcome to fatherhood :whistling2:


at what age should I stop doing this? 

an old friend of mine couldnt handle his drink and used to try and keep up miserably. he had a habit of drunkingly doing stupid stuff, he. once peed all over his dad another time off the stairs onto his his dog and another time in his dads wardrobe. his dad beat him up once as he woke up to him face to face with a big grin on his face. he thought my mate was a burgler and beat the crap out of him. 

then again I once woke up on the back of a milkfloat


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> at what age should I stop doing this?
> 
> an old friend of mine couldnt handle his drink and used to try and keep up miserably. he had a habit of drunkingly doing stupid stuff, he. once peed all over his dad another time off the stairs onto his his dog and another time in his dads wardrobe. his dad beat him up once as he woke up to him face to face with a big grin on his face. he thought my mate was a burgler and beat the crap out of him.
> 
> then again I once woke up on the back of a milkfloat


hahaha i know what you mean mate lol im just as bad when i stayed at my mums i walked into my sisters room where her and her mate were sleeping and whizzed all over her bedroom floor her friend woke up and asked what i was doing and i said its cool ill clean itin the morning covered the pee with my sister coat and said good night. i dont remember a thing of it but i hear the story about 20 times a year.

and you think the milk float is bad i once went out on th razz in the afternoon in dundee and woke up sunday morning in newcastle:gasp: 

im still not totally sure of how i got there or what i done there but i woke with the worst hangover iv ever had lol


----------



## The Doug

I once caused £120.00 worth of damage to my hifi after wazzing on it! :blush:

(After a night on the lash of course, not just for fun!)


----------



## kirky1980

ahhh lets get p!$$3D :devil:

jager bombs will be up shortly:mf_dribble:


----------



## SteveCourty

I answered your other post here as its going way off topic in active desert subs!!



Ahh you got to eat what will you see again later if you dont? Do weddings do kebabs?

Ill come up one day to you and show you how much us southern softies cant drink :whistling2: in all honesty though ill drink till I pass out I grew up in a pub so can outdrink most. I got pissed up with a bunch of scots once on a new years in fort augustus (Think thats right!) I kept up well but I was smashed!!


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> I answered your other post here as its going way off topic in active desert subs!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh you got to eat what will you see again later if you dont? Do weddings do kebabs?
> 
> Ill come up one day to you and show you how much us southern softies cant drink :whistling2: in all honesty though ill drink till I pass out I grew up in a pub so can outdrink most. I got pissed up with a bunch of scots once on a new years in fort augustus (Think thats right!) I kept up well but I was smashed!!


haha well i have a problem that if i eat then drink i get to see what iv eaten again later that night so i wont eat much. 

as for dinner bearing in mind this is a very posh place so im totally out of place here lol i having a lobster salad for starters then monk fish for main meal and ment to be haveing apple pie and vannila custard for dessert.

im pissed that there aint even a mc donalds near by:devil:

to be honest mate i get drunk quite easily but i dont stop i can keep going and going til i eventualey pass out sleeping lol


----------



## kirky1980

oh yeah mate i keep meaning to ask how are those splendida eggs getting on do you think they will come of anything?


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> oh yeah mate i keep meaning to ask how are those splendida eggs getting on do you think they will come of anything?


One looks good the others rubbish. I may have found some splendida just waiting on an email back


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> One looks good the others rubbish. I may have found some splendida just waiting on an email back


 
nice one mate well fingers crossed for the one lol it was the same with me 5 eggs 4 collapsed quickly and 1 lasted another week before that collapsed aswell.

and nice did you get the email you were after?


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> nice one mate well fingers crossed for the one lol it was the same with me 5 eggs 4 collapsed quickly and 1 lasted another week before that collapsed aswell.
> 
> and nice did you get the email you were after?


Not yet. The last egg has collapsed underneath


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Not yet. The last egg has collapsed underneath


ah well mate thats a bummer then. it was worth a shot though.
if i get eggs which im pretty sure will happen in the next couple of weeks as my splendida female is looking a bit chunky ill get a male to you some how if they hatch ok.


----------



## Ged

Hey guys, what's everyone up to?


----------



## kirky1980

Ged said:


> Hey guys, what's everyone up to?


hey there young ged iv just got back fro a wedding in near edinburgh and im very very hungover and need some indian food mmmmmm:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ged

kirky1980 said:


> hey there young ged iv just got back fro a wedding in near edinburgh and im very very hungover and need some indian food mmmmmm:mf_dribble:


:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> ah well mate thats a bummer then. it was worth a shot though.
> if i get eggs which im pretty sure will happen in the next couple of weeks as my splendida female is looking a bit chunky ill get a male to you some how if they hatch ok.


 
:no1:

Ive been bug hunting in the woods. Found some Newts and toads as well :notworthy:


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> :no1:
> 
> Ive been bug hunting in the woods. Found some Newts and toads as well :notworthy:


well im pretty sure ill end up with more males than females going by the agama rules so it certainly wouldnt be a problem.

cool did you get the bugs for your vivs then ?

as for newts and toads i wouldnt know where to start with them you dont see things like that up here apart from frogs


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> well im pretty sure ill end up with more males than females going by the agama rules so it certainly wouldnt be a problem.
> 
> cool did you get the bugs for your vivs then ?
> 
> as for newts and toads i wouldnt know where to start with them you dont see things like that up here apart from frogs


Yeah loads of beetles, millipedes, centipedes and woodlice. 5 big bags of leaf litter and 2 ags of rotting wood


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Yeah loads of beetles, millipedes, centipedes and woodlice. 5 big bags of leaf litter and 2 ags of rotting wood


 
oooooh i love it when you talk like that :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> oooooh i love it when you talk like that :mf_dribble::lol2:


Lol the splendida that place has is a fem


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Lol the splendida that place has is a fem


ahh your bloody joking mate your having no luck at all are you.
there must be more keepers of these in the uk.


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> ahh your bloody joking mate your having no luck at all are you.
> there must be more keepers of these in the uk.


I may get her anyway as I have a suitable quarantine viv


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> I may get her anyway as I have a suitable quarantine viv


lol i was going to say that lol 

it looks like im going to have to seperate my male aswell now he wont leave my female alone. but i may wait till i have the eggs first to make sure she is definitley gravid then no more nookie for mr horny pants til next year lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> lol i was going to say that lol
> 
> it looks like im going to have to seperate my male aswell now he wont leave my female alone. but i may wait till i have the eggs first to make sure she is definitley gravid then no more nookie for mr horny pants til next year lol


 
:gasp: Poor man no sexy time for almost a year


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> :gasp: Poor man no sexy time for almost a year


i know id be gutted personaly :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> i know id be gutted personaly :lol2:


You should be shot lol

Ive just mailed asking about courier etc


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> You should be shot lol
> 
> Ive just mailed asking about courier etc


ahh nice one then mate good luck with it.

iv been thinking the unthinkable this afternoon and thinking of selling chapenisis because i cant afford another 2 set-ups at this point and time with me needing to seperate my male aswell now. but im not sure the splendida and the chapenisis dont seem to bother each other but i know they should be seperated. i could risk it and keep them together til the end of next month and re house the male this week but ahhhhhh i dont know what to do:bash:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> ahh nice one then mate good luck with it.
> 
> iv been thinking the unthinkable this afternoon and thinking of selling chapenisis because i cant afford another 2 set-ups at this point and time with me needing to seperate my male aswell now. but im not sure the splendida and the chapenisis dont seem to bother each other but i know they should be seperated. i could risk it and keep them together til the end of next month and re house the male this week but ahhhhhh i dont know what to do:bash:


I dont think itll be an issue tbh. They both require identical care and would live together in the wild. Have you noticed any issues so far?


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> I dont think itll be an issue tbh. They both require identical care and would live together in the wild. Have you noticed any issues so far?


well thats what i was thinking aswell and the dont seem to bother each other one little bit. the only thing that worries me if the chapenisis did lash out the splendida is a bit smaller than her but on the other hand there aint been anything so far but i know it only takes one time really.
i dont want to sell her but if i have to i will.

i think ill see how it goes for a week or so after i remove the male from the viv because id imagine if anything is going to happen between them it will happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## SteveCourty

Wow it appears I cant be chuffed


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Wow it appears I cant be chuffed


lol one of those days is it lol


----------



## SteveCourty

Yes. Late night at the cinema last night early morning this morning = grump


----------



## kirky1980

cool what did you go and see? i downloaded the new pirates of the caribbean fim and watched that. thats quite a good film.


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> cool what did you go and see? i downloaded the new pirates of the caribbean fim and watched that. thats quite a good film.


Well it was a toss up of 3. Some chick flick I kicked straight away pirates or green lantern wish wed picked pirates. Gl was ok but should have been 2 films and dragged out as it all happened too quick


----------



## kirky1980

lol i kinda downloaded that aswell but im not sure about it but ill watch for the hell of it lol


----------



## Spikebrit

just cause i've never posted in here, hi all.


----------



## kirky1980

Spikebrit said:


> just cause i've never posted in here, hi all.


hey jay im the opposite iv posted way to much in here :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Reptile Forums - Agama Fanatics!

Somewhere for all agama lovers  be it beardie or some of the more exotic ones


----------



## redcherry

good evening. How is everyone?


----------



## SteveCourty

bored..... Sat in my pants watching simpsons. I should learn to get dressed really im almost always naked when im home alone. Now ive made every one feel sick haha


----------



## redcherry

lol. Being naked is good!


----------



## SteveCourty

redcherry said:


> lol. Being naked is good!


You wouldnt say that if you saw me :blush:


----------



## SteveCourty

told ya


----------



## redcherry

awww... Dont be so hard on yourself!


----------



## SteveCourty

wow its quite here tonight


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> image
> 
> told ya


oooooo nice titties :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> oooooo nice titties :2thumb:


lol I thought that pic was better than the thong pic lol


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> lol I thought that pic was better than the thong pic lol


hahaha yeah i remember that thong pic and your right it is hahaha


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> hahaha yeah i remember that thong pic and your right it is hahaha


Lol I think its already in here actually ninjaaa123 posted it a while back. Although I think that was the rear shot not the spew inducing frontal shot


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Lol I think its already in here actually ninjaaa123 posted it a while back. Although I think that was the rear shot not the spew inducing frontal shot


yeah im sure it was here i saw it lol theres one of me dressed as little red riding hood in this thread aswell but sod looking through it for it :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Haha be prepared with the brown bag lol


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Haha be prepared with the brown bag lol
> 
> image


ahh man what you doing to me iv just had lunch :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> ahh man what you doing to me iv just had lunch :lol2:


Well youve made room for the beer now. I helped you see


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Well youve made room for the beer now. I helped you see


well that is a well earned beer .incubator is complete just need to get temps sorted but there not far away


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> well that is a well earned beer .incubator is complete just need to get temps sorted but there not far away


Cool what did you use in the end?


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Cool what did you use in the end?


just a big 80l rub. i wasnt expecting it to be of any use so though i might have to use that wardrobe instead but it seems to be holding the temps well just now ill just have to keep an eye on it constantly until im happy there stable lol so now im gonna get drunk lol


----------



## The Doug

Gud luck with beer & incubator!


----------



## SteveCourty

The Doug said:


> Gud luck with beer & incubator!


I think the incubator will need luck after the beer


----------



## The Doug

Aye, for sure!


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> I think the incubator will need luck after the beer


lol it will i just pray she dosnt go until i can get a new box. the way she was earlier i thought she was gonna drop them but now she is tucked up and away to sleep. iv been told to try tesco for one so ill be doing that tomorrow. so fingers crossed for that. but saying that temps been 26.8 c bang on and humidity is stil 93% so pretty much bang on really for about the last hour


----------



## The Doug

So whats your poison Kirky? :mf_dribble:


----------



## kirky1980

The Doug said:


> So whats your poison Kirky? :mf_dribble:


its all about the budwieser and vodka for me :mf_dribble:


----------



## The Doug

Hard core! Mixing de lager & de spirits always recipe for disaster for me, lol


----------



## SteveCourty

Umm im not touching a drop I really fancied a pint of cold cider earlier as well!


----------



## The Doug

Me on de Holsten Pils, only coz tesco's doin em for 3.49 for 4, lol


----------



## SteveCourty

The Doug said:


> Me on de Holsten Pils, only coz tesco's doin em for 3.49 for 4, lol


I may splash out and drink something exotic.... orange and pineapple robinsons it is


----------



## The Doug

Watch where you're splashing it, look what happened to Kirky's incubator, lol!


----------



## Snizard93

Already an active member of the Snake Off Topic Thread, so here I am joining the Lizard one too :whistling2:

What is everybody up to right now?

I'm sat on the sofa, watching some crap on telly, drinking a can of coke wishing my boyfriend hadn't fallen asleep :bash:


----------



## SteveCourty

Snizard93 said:


> Already an active member of the Snake Off Topic Thread, so here I am joining the Lizard one too :whistling2:
> 
> What is everybody up to right now?
> 
> I'm sat on the sofa, watching some crap on telly, drinking a can of coke wishing my boyfriend hadn't fallen asleep :bash:


Well im off to bed cos im adder hunting in the morning  hope its better herping than last week. We saw zilch


----------



## Snizard93

SteveCourty said:


> Well im off to bed cos im adder hunting in the morning  hope its better herping than last week. We saw zilch


Goodnight and good luck :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

Snizard93 said:


> Goodnight and good luck :2thumb:


Thankyou


----------



## kirky1980

The Doug said:


> Watch where you're splashing it, look what happened to Kirky's incubator, lol!


lol please dont remind me lol

when that bottle of juice fell i swear it went in slow motion to tease me :devil:

and all that happened with no drink in my system lol


----------



## Snizard93

Good morning fellow freaks :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

Snizard93 said:


> Good morning fellow freaks :2thumb:


Ahh you know my name


----------



## Snizard93

SteveCourty said:


> Ahh you know my name


My guessing skills are apparently up to par :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Snizard93 said:


> My guessing skills are apparently up to par :whistling2:


Obviously. Well didnt go herping damn weather and feeling like poop


----------



## Snizard93

SteveCourty said:


> Obviously. Well didnt go herping damn weather and feeling like poop


Oh I am sorry to hear that. I am sat on the sofa watching more crappy telly, hungry, but can't be bothered to make anything to eat :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Snizard93 said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear that. I am sat on the sofa watching more crappy telly, hungry, but can't be bothered to make anything to eat :whistling2:


Snap although im watching Attenborough :2thumb:


----------



## Snizard93

SteveCourty said:


> Snap although im watching Attenborough :2thumb:


What channel?


----------



## SteveCourty

532/533 Eden and Eden +1


----------



## Snizard93

SteveCourty said:


> 532/533 Eden and Eden +1


Thanks : victory:

Just found a dog behaviour programme so think i'll watch this for the mo :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Obviously. Well didnt go herping damn weather and feeling like poop


thata shame mate its lovely and sunny up here in bonnie scotland :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> thata shame mate its lovely and sunny up here in bonnie scotland :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Twas roasting yesterday not so nice today


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Twas roasting yesterday not so nice today


dosnt matter how hot it would be finding adders up here would be like finding the holy grail  
scottish herping sucks so bad :devil:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> dosnt matter how hot it would be finding adders up here would be like finding the holy grail
> scottish herping sucks so bad :devil:


Ahh last weekend we didnt even see a frog


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Ahh last weekend we didnt even see a frog


lol you would see plenty today if the rain is bad


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> lol you would see plenty today if the rain is bad


Not really raining jut very overcast


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Not really raining jut very overcast


ahh thats even worse than rain then. that horrible sticky feeling and sweating when theres no sun drives me nuts lol


----------



## SteveCourty

Im hungry!!!


----------



## SteveCourty

I just had a huge Chicken shish kebab. YUMM


----------



## kirky1980

iv just had fish and chips from the chipper mmmm garlic bread aswell and now my wife is putting butter icing on the carrot cakes she made :mf_dribble:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> iv just had fish and chips from the chipper mmmm garlic bread aswell and now my wife is putting butter icing on the carrot cakes she made :mf_dribble:


I got post 6000 i got post 6000 la la la la

My old flatmates dad used to make it he was a pastry chef and it was the best darn carrot cke in the world it was so moist!


----------



## kirky1980

yeah my missus makes a tremendous carrot cake aswell. i have her making at least twice a week lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> yeah my missus makes a tremendous carrot cake aswell. i have her making at least twice a week lol


He got a partner and moved out so now I get no carrot cake :gasp:


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> He got a partner and moved out so now I get no carrot cake :gasp:


:gasp: that is scandalous mate id hunt him down and demand aweeks supply every sunday for the rest of my life :devil:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> :gasp: that is scandalous mate id hunt him down and demand aweeks supply every sunday for the rest of my life :devil:


I would but its a 30 minute drive and i really am to lazy for that


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> I would but its a 30 minute drive and i really am to lazy for that


aww well then a box of betty crocker from tescos will do thetrick then lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> aww well then a box of betty crocker from tescos will do thetrick then lol


Ahh if a delivering takeaway doesnt sell it then its not gonna get here


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Ahh if a delivering takeaway doesnt sell it then its not gonna get here


haha i know that feeling very well lol


----------



## SteveCourty

Ive just become an Iphone whore. I actually hate myself I feel dirty


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Ive just become an Iphone whore. I actually hate myself I feel dirty


ill be getting my iphone next moth when im due my upgrade and i dont care how much of a dick ill look cos they rock lol


----------



## berbers

kirky1980 said:


> yeah my missus makes a tremendous carrot cake aswell. i have her making at least twice a week lol


 
wing some this way dude - my missus makes s**t cakes!!


----------



## kirky1980

berbers said:


> wing some this way dude - my missus makes s**t cakes!!


haha i would mate but theres none left andthe selfish beeeeatch is away working with out making me some b4 she went :devil:


----------



## berbers

kirky1980 said:


> haha i would mate but theres none left andthe selfish beeeeatch is away working with out making me some b4 she went :devil:


thats rough.... empty house and fresh made cakes would be a dream (_does that sound a bit gay?! - i dont do candles in the bath or anything. i just like peace and cake)_


----------



## kirky1980

berbers said:


> thats rough.... empty house and fresh made cakes would be a dream (_does that sound a bit gay?! - i dont do candles in the bath or anything. i just like peace and cake)_


it sounds totally gay mate but im with you 100% on that........ wait that sounds quite gay aswell dosnt it :lol2:


----------



## berbers

kirky1980 said:


> it sounds totally gay mate but im with you 100% on that........ wait that sounds quite gay aswell dosnt it :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

berbers said:


> image


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## The Doug

Yes, very gay guys :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

Does 'getting a lizard soon' qualify me for being allowed on this thread? :lol2:


----------



## The Doug

Trootle said:


> Does 'getting a lizard soon' qualify me for being allowed on this thread? :lol2:


Is that a euphanism :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

The Doug said:


> Is that a euphanism :lol2:


sounds like it to me :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> sounds like it to me :lol2:


I dont think it is?? 
Just the snake 'Off topic' thread is a bit dull!!


----------



## berbers

Trootle said:


> Does 'getting a lizard soon' qualify me for being allowed on this thread? :lol2:


NO, that would be "on topic". this is an "off topic" thread. please keep "on topic" by going "off topic". the current "on topic" in this "off topic" thread is me & Kirky trying _not_ to come out. it is of course acceptable for "off topic" posts to go "off topic" at any given moment providing they are of course "on topic" in the sense that they are "off topic".

can please could you therefore keep your posts topical.


----------



## JustJack

Ok :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980

berbers said:


> NO, that would be "on topic". this is an "off topic" thread. please keep "on topic" by going "off topic". the current "on topic" in this "off topic" thread is me & Kirky trying _not_ to come out. it is of course acceptable for "off topic" posts to go "off topic" at any given moment providing they are of course "on topic" in the sense that they are "off topic".
> 
> can please could you therefore keep your posts topical.


yeah man i concur with that 

trootle you can post anything you like as long as its off topic and it can as ridiculous as you want :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> yeah man i concur with that
> 
> trootle you can post anything you like as long as its off topic and it can as ridiculous as you want :2thumb:


Ok cool....
So I gathered from the last page you and berber like making cakes and peace and quiet and are trying to not come out of the closet??


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> Ok cool....
> So I gathered from the last page you and berber like making cakes and peace and quiet and are trying to not come out of the closet??


huh thats one crazy ass assumption dude berbers was never in the closet lol and i just used to peek out the door at him


----------



## JustJack

:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## berbers

Trootle said:


> Ok cool....
> So I gathered from the last page you and berber like making cakes and peace and quiet and are trying to not come out of the closet??


this couldnt be any further from the truth..... i like EATING cakes, on my own, in the dark, wearing lycra.

:censor: did i just type that last bit out loud :censor:


----------



## JustJack

berbers said:


> this couldnt be any further from the truth..... i like EATING cakes, on my own, in the dark, wearing lycra.
> 
> :censor: did i just type that last bit out loud :censor:


Hahaha! Eating cakes.. FINE.... On your own.. Also FINE.. In the dark.. A BIT WEIRD... IN LYCRA!!! Hahaha :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

This thread still going then!!:roll2:


----------



## kirky1980

berbers said:


> this couldnt be any further from the truth..... i like EATING cakes, on my own, in the dark, wearing lycra.
> 
> :censor: did i just type that last bit out loud :censor:


thats a man after my own heart there :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

rob2278 said:


> This thread still going then!!:roll2:


It will never stop!!

Its my 2000th post! Woop! : victory: :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> This thread still going then!!:roll2:


 huh rob welcome back i thought you run away with ninjaaa?:whistling2:


----------



## rob2278

Trootle said:


> It will never stop!!


It has in the past:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> It has in the past:whistling2:


your right it did stop for a while and me and steve do try our best to keep it alive :whip:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> your right it did stop for a while and me and steve do try our best to keep it alive :whip:


Im here to help keep it going! hahah :lol2:


----------



## berbers

Trootle said:


> Its my 2000th post! Woop! : victory: :lol2:


hmmm maybe you need to find new ways to spend your time - how about making us all some cake:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

My cakes are badass! :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> Im here to help keep it going! hahah :lol2:


yeah but to compete we need pictures of sillyness lol look a few pages back and steve is in a thong :lol2:


----------



## rob2278

kirky1980 said:


> your right it did stop for a while and me and steve do try our best to keep it alive :whip:


Been here & done that in the past!!

Got bored though:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

I'm glad i wasnt eating dinner!  :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

rob2278 said:


> Been here & done that in the past!!
> 
> Got bored though:Na_Na_Na_Na:


well ok mr rob what would you suggest do something crazy for us


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> I'm glad i wasnt eating dinner!  :lol2:


i did feel the same way :censor::censor::bash::bash::censor::bash::censor:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> i did feel the same way :censor::censor::bash::bash::censor::bash::censor:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ere you should have felt honoured to see my special place


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Ere you should have felt honoured to see my special place


i just love the way trootle was trying to say me and berbers were coming out the closet lol afterall he was the one that went back and had a look for you in your thong hahaha


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> i just love the way trootle was trying to say me and berbers were coming out the closet lol afterall he was the one that went back and had a look for you in your thong hahaha


Hahah :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

lol i bet you saved the pic aswell to steves special place anytime you like :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

How did you know :shock:
Its my screen saver! LMFAO!!

:lol2:á


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> How did you know :shock:
> Its my screen saver! LMFAO!!
> 
> :lol2:á


because i done aswell :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

:shock:


:lol2: Now we just need to get berber to do the same :whip:


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> :shock:
> 
> 
> :lol2: Now we just need to get berber to do the same :whip:


lol it was berbers that took the pic :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

HAHAHAH! REally!!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> HAHAHAH! REally!!!!!!! :lol2:


it sure was lol

and where the f:censor:k is my kingsize chicken and donner kebab on garlic naan im starving :devil:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> it sure was lol
> 
> and where the f:censor:k is my kingsize chicken and donner kebab on garlic naan im starving :devil:


Get off your lazy ass and find it!
So berber is saying he aint gay but he takes pictures of guys in skimpy thongs?!?!
Plus he likes cakes, on his own, in the dark wearing lycra! :whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> Get off your lazy ass and find it!
> So berber is saying he aint gay but he takes pictures of guys in skimpy thongs?!?!
> Plus he likes cakes, on his own, in the dark wearing lycra! :whistling2:


lol but dont we all :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> lol but dont we all :whistling2:


Just eating cakes... Nothing else :whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> Just eating cakes... Nothing else :whistling2:


yeah while gazing at steve in his banana hammock :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> yeah while gazing at steve in his banana hammock :lol2:


Hahahahahha..NO
I cant belive on the RFUK nominations i was nominated!! For


Best stalker Trootle


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> Hahahahahha..NO
> I cant belive on the RFUK nominations i was nominated!! For
> 
> 
> Best stalker Trootle


i didnt know they done nominations lol where can i find this lol


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> i didnt know they done nominations lol where can i find this lol


Off topic...
Copy the list then add your nominations.. Obviously i am the sexiest male, make sure to vote for me!! Hahaha :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Where is everyone tonight?!


----------



## xmadxmoex

Im here, and new!


----------



## JustJack

Hello and :welcome:
Be prepared!! :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## xmadxmoex

That bad hey?! i dont think i have the time to read all previous 6000+ posts lol!


----------



## JustJack

xmadxmoex said:


> That bad hey?! i dont think i have the time to read all previous 6000+ posts lol!


Well just don't look through the past 10 pages


----------



## xmadxmoex

Why is it when people say things like that it really makes you want to look?!


----------



## JustJack

If you want to....

I dare you! : victory:


----------



## xmadxmoex

I think 'Oh Dear' sums that up haha! how is everyone this fine dark evening.. im lucky and stuck at work.. not sure if luky is the right word though


----------



## JustJack

What do you do?! Im just about to go to bed! I have school tommorow -_-


----------



## xmadxmoex

Wish i was headding off to bed soon, im a Point of Sale Helpdesk Engineer (fancy name for telephone support lol) here till 11pm


----------



## JustJack

Unlucky!! At least you have RFUK to keep you going :lol2:


----------



## xmadxmoex

This is true! been a great help so far researching Beardies


----------



## JustJack

xmadxmoex said:


> This is true! been a great help so far researching Beardies


Oooh you getting a BD : victory:


----------



## xmadxmoex

Indeed we are, viv is all set up and temps stable for the past 2 days, going to pick the little fellow up tomorrow, then we have to think of a name! 

Hope this isnt too 'off topic' for the off topic thread haha!


----------



## JustJack

xmadxmoex said:


> Indeed we are, viv is all set up and temps stable for the past 2 days, going to pick the little fellow up tomorrow, then we have to think of a name!
> 
> Hope this isnt too 'off topic' for the off topic thread haha!


AS long as kirky doesnt come back its good!
Good luck wiht the new BD! Definatley post pictures when you get him!


----------



## xmadxmoex

Oh im sure i will, enjoy Photography as another hobby so he will have the camera on him almost as often as my little boy i imagine!


----------



## JustJack

Cool :2thumb: Well i am off! Hope to see the pics tommorow :lol2:


----------



## xmadxmoex

Enjoy school tomorrow! and im sure ill have some pictures up by tomorrow evening in the pictures section (obviously ha)


----------



## SteveCourty

U jealous? I'm in bed with new sheets and everything, tis lush


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> U jealous? I'm in bed with new sheets and everything, tis lush


dude dont say that to him he will stalk you !! he already saved the pic of you in your banana hammock and its now is desltop background. 

he said lstnight he has been nominated rfuk stalker of the year and you will be next:devil:


----------



## Daised

morning all,

can anyone join in on this? I'm new to the forum and thought this might be the best way to start getting to know peeps 

N


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> morning all,
> 
> can anyone join in on this? I'm new to the forum and thought this might be the best way to start getting to know peeps
> 
> N


:welcome:yeah anyone can join in 

so what do you keep?


----------



## Daised

3 corn snakes that I rehomed off a friend about 4 years ago and I got "given" a year old male bearded dragon on the weekend so have been frantically reading up to try and find out what I need to do with him  think we're getting there now and he seems to be settling in nicely


----------



## kirky1980

ahh nice one. i dont do snakes lol iv got a wee phobia of rats but i do love the thought of having a brb one day so maybe lol

yeah beardies are cool quite lazy though and for me care for a beardie is easy enough but for me the nightmare comes with the right veg for mine he is a total fusspot and will only eat rocket and green peppers :devil:


----------



## Daised

ahh I love all my girls, wouldn't swap them for the world - even Val when she's being a moody madam  

As for Uther I'm coming to the conclusion that he'll be easy to look after with the right set up- at the moment I think the tanks too small, he's underweight and I don't think the heatings quite right - I did pop a post up asking for some advice early in the week but didn't get any replies - guess it was maybe a bit of a long rambling post.... 

love the banner in your sig btw - did you make it yourself?


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> ahh I love all my girls, wouldn't swap them for the world - even Val when she's being a moody madam
> 
> As for Uther I'm coming to the conclusion that he'll be easy to look after with the right set up- at the moment I think the tanks too small, he's underweight and I don't think the heatings quite right - I did pop a post up asking for some advice early in the week but didn't get any replies - guess it was maybe a bit of a long rambling post....
> 
> love the banner in your sig btw - did you make it yourself?


 ill go have a look at your post just now and see if i can help 

the sig banner someone done for me on here. theres a thread in the picture section about it.


----------



## Daised

kirky1980 said:


> ill go have a look at your post just now and see if i can help
> 
> the sig banner someone done for me on here. theres a thread in the picture section about it.


 
hehe thanks  I think some of my questions are a bit daft but where animals are concerned I'd rather be thought of as a bit daft and be happy I'm doing the best I can for them rather than keep quiet and not be sure I'm doing stuff correctly. 

I'll go have a nosey in the pics section now


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> hehe thanks  I think some of my questions are a bit daft but where animals are concerned I'd rather be thought of as a bit daft and be happy I'm doing the best I can for them rather than keep quiet and not be sure I'm doing stuff correctly.
> 
> I'll go have a nosey in the pics section now


na dont be silly theres never astupid question where the welfare of your reptile is concerned well not in my book anyway lol

iv replyed to your novel(post) aswell in the noob section aswell :lol2:
if theres anything else you need to know just through up a post in this section, you will get a quicker response : victory:


----------



## Daised

lol thanks - I do have a tendancy to ramble :S I think it's to make up for having to be so concise in work! (that's my exscuse anyways and I'm sticking to it  ) 

I'm sure I will have some more questions over the next few days...


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> dude dont say that to him he will stalk you !! he already saved the pic of you in your banana hammock and its now is desltop background.
> 
> he said lstnight he has been nominated rfuk stalker of the year and you will be next:devil:


At least someone liked it. Stalk away my friend


----------



## JustJack

Afternoon : victory:


----------



## xmadxmoex

SteveCourty said:


> U jealous? I'm in bed with new sheets and everything, tis lush


I was actually! so unfair! 

Good afternoon all though


----------



## Daised

kirky1980 said:


> dude dont say that to him he will stalk you !! he already saved the pic of you in your banana hammock and its now is desltop background.
> 
> he said lstnight he has been nominated rfuk stalker of the year and you will be next:devil:


I need help... after reading this I had to troll back through the pages to see if there really was a pic.... and there was and the pants were sparkly! :blush:


----------



## JustJack

Daised said:


> I need help... after reading this I had to troll back through the pages to see if there really was a pic.... and there was and the pants were sparkly! :blush:


Did you ???

Afternoon xmadxmoe


----------



## Daised

Trootle said:


> Did you ???
> 
> Afternoon xmadxmoe


Yes  I'm so ashamed


----------



## SteveCourty

It was my glittery thong


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> It was my glittery thong


:lol2: Your proud of that pic aren't you?


----------



## kirky1980

hahaha yes steve loves his sparkles lol 
and believe me there is a far worse pic of me on this forum than wearing a thong lol


----------



## SteveCourty

Trootle said:


> :lol2: Your proud of that pic aren't you?


Yes it's sparkly and was a Xmas pressie off my gfs mum!


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> Yes it's sparkly and was a Xmas pressie off my gfs mum!


:lol2:

Kirky please DONT tell me where that pic is! Curiosity might set in! :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Kirky please DONT tell me where that pic is! Curiosity might set in! :lol2:


 its in the 18+ forum lol so good luck getting on there :lol2:


----------



## Daised

kirky1980 said:


> its in the 18+ forum lol so good luck getting on there :lol2:


phew I don't have access to that one so I'm safe  one set of sparkly pants is more than enough for me today! :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> phew I don't have access to that one so I'm safe  one set of sparkly pants is more than enough for me today! :lol2:


there would still only be one pair of pants involved between the 2 of us and you have already saw them :gasp:


----------



## Daised

kirky1980 said:


> there would still only be one pair of pants involved between the 2 of us and you have already saw them :gasp:


:gasp: just what goes on in this here 18+ forum - sounds like it would warp my innocent brain 

N


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> :gasp: just what goes on in this here 18+ forum - sounds like it would warp my innocent brain
> 
> N


you wouldnt believe me if i told you what goes on in there lol get your post count up and see for yourself lol

seeing is believeing :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

ahh as you all seemed so impressed heres a rear view










:lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> ahh as you all seemed so impressed heres a rear view
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


hahaha class mate 

id put the one of me in off topic up but id get banned :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> hahaha class mate
> 
> id put the one of me in off topic up but id get banned :lol2:


If your little area is covered then you arent doing ought wrong :no1:


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> If your little area is covered then you arent doing ought wrong :no1:


 
well there may be a slight problem there aswell :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> well there may be a slight problem there aswell :lol2:


Ahh fair dos lol. I found splendida


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Ahh fair dos lol. I found splendida


 nice one mate where about ? are they cb or wc?


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> *IMAGE*
> :lol2:


:shock:
 

I have to wait another 5 years to get on the 18+ :whip:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> nice one mate where about ? are they cb or wc?


CB apparantley problem is I dont have the cash for a few weeks so trying to blag the guy to hold on to them


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> :shock:
> 
> 
> I have to wait another 5 years to get on the 18+ :whip:


awww your just a wee bairn i didnt realise that aww how cute *pinches cheeks*


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> CB apparantley problem is I dont have the cash for a few weeks so trying to blag the guy to hold on to them


 nice one thats the first iv heard of anyone with cb apart from niall just out of curiousity what they going for? pm me it if you like its just i got asked yesterday what id sell mines at if they hatched and that was the first time i had even thought about it lol so i really dont have a clue lol


----------



## xmadxmoex

Evening Trootle, posted a couple of photos of our BD earlier as promised! 

how is everyone, im once again at the joyus work! :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> awww your just a wee bairn i didnt realise that aww how cute *pinches cheeks*


*stop being patronising* :lol2:!!!
Ive always wondered what goes on, on the 18+.. :whip:

Hello xmadxmoe, I will take a look!


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> *stop being patronising* :lol2:!!!
> Ive always wondered what goes on, on the 18+.. :whip:
> 
> Hello xmadxmoe, I will take a look!


me patronising..... never :lol2:

so what did santa bring for xmas this year :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> nice one thats the first iv heard of anyone with cb apart from niall just out of curiousity what they going for? pm me it if you like its just i got asked yesterday what id sell mines at if they hatched and that was the first time i had even thought about it lol so i really dont have a clue lol


Im not convinced they are CB tbh. He reckons its 2 females so might not bother as I need a male


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> me patronising..... never :lol2:
> 
> so what did santa bring for xmas this year :whistling2:


Oh sorry must of been someone else! :whistling2:

I got some badass extreme roller skates : victory:

Sooo bored! :lol2:


----------



## xmadxmoex

Trootle said:


> Oh sorry must of been someone else! :whistling2:
> 
> I got some badass extreme roller skates : victory:
> 
> Sooo bored! :lol2:


At least you have the freedom of being at home :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

xmadxmoex said:


> At least you have the freedom of being at home :lol2:


With my mother and brother.. I don't think soo.. :whip:


----------



## SteveCourty

Well I knocked myself out yesterday and now I have a real bad headache where I hit it lets take a poll docs or not?


----------



## JustJack

Docs..
Just incase! : victory:


----------



## xmadxmoex

Trootle.. Unlucky mate  however youll miss it when you move out lol!

Steve.. how?! and as long as your not feeling dizzy/double vision etc i wouldnt worry too much unless it continues into tomorrow


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Im not convinced they are CB tbh. He reckons its 2 females so might not bother as I need a male


lol well i wouldnt be inclined to believe him if he cant even sex them lol

and dont worry bud if all goes well you could have a male by september/ octoberish hopefully if things go to plan.


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Well I knocked myself out yesterday and now I have a real bad headache where I hit it lets take a poll docs or not?


ach man grow a pair and get on with it :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> ach man grow a pair and get on with it :lol2:


lol I have a pair look a few pages back :whip:


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> lol I have a pair look a few pages back :whip:


You got told kirky! Hahah :lol2:


----------



## xmadxmoex

SteveCourty said:


> lol I have a pair look a few pages back :whip:


Wasnt quite what i expected to see! :blush:


----------



## JustJack

xmadxmoex said:


> Wasnt quite what i expected to see! :blush:


:lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> lol I have a pair look a few pages back :whip:


i had a wee look but it must of been cold for you that day:lol2:



Trootle said:


> You got told kirky! Hahah :lol2:


and you young whippersnapper hud yir weeesht


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> i had a wee look but it must of been cold for you that day:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> and you young whippersnapper hud yir weeesht


Ummm. English?
I dont speak chav :2thumb: 

:lol2:


----------



## norfendz

Trootle said:


> Ummm. English?
> I dont speak chav :2thumb:
> 
> :lol2:


 no thats scottish, its basicly the same as chav speak but less advance lol


----------



## JustJack

Ahh ok! 
So scottich people are less advanced chavs basically? :lol2:


----------



## xmadxmoex

:gasp: youll be starting a was with the scotts at this rate :devil:

my mother used to use weeesht shes not even scottish haha


----------



## kirky1980

not chav you only get them in england we are to classy for chavs up here.

up here we all run about in kilts drinking whiskey and chase haggis about the fields. thats hardly chav :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

xmadxmoex said:


> :gasp: youll be starting a was with the scotts at this rate :devil:
> 
> my mother used to use weeesht shes not even scottish haha


lol thats the last thing you want a pissed up scot aint the most friendly sight lol


----------



## norfendz

our chavs are better lol prefer lambrini to buckfast anyday


----------



## JustJack

Not chav or camp at all :whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> our chavs are better lol prefer lambrini to buckfast anyday


there is only one place in scotland that people actually do drink buckfast and thats glasgow us lot on the east coast have more sense and stick with merrydown or white lightning :lol2:


----------



## norfendz

kirky1980 said:


> there is only one place in scotland that people actually do drink buckfast and thats glasgow us lot on the east coast have more sense and stick with merrydown or white lightning :lol2:


 urghhh white lightening lol i went off that when frosty jacks got popular


----------



## The Doug

kirky1980 said:


> there is only one place in scotland that people actually do drink buckfast and thats glasgow us lot on the east coast have more sense and stick with merrydown or white lightning :lol2:


:lol2:You east coast guys got class!


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> there is only one place in scotland that people actually do drink buckfast and thats glasgow us lot on the east coast have more sense and stick with merrydown or white lightning :lol2:


I stopped drinking white lightining when I hit my teens

Stowford press all the way


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> urghhh white lightening lol i went off that when frosty jacks got popular





The Doug said:


> :lol2:You east coast guys got class!


tbh i actually only ever drunk white lightning one and thats purley because of the smell of it its real bad lol

my kerry oot at 14 was 6 tins of coors and 2 bottles of K cider and a big bottle of mad dog 20 20 lol

ahh those where the days :lol2:


----------



## xmadxmoex

kirky1980 said:


> lol thats the last thing you want a pissed up scot aint the most friendly sight lol


I'd have agree! ir rather run a mile! 

dont tell me you guys have east/west coast rivalry also! aii :whistling2:


----------



## norfendz

mad dog 20 20 lmfaooooo off ur head you mate


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> mad dog 20 20 lmfaooooo off ur head you mate


Haha 20 20! I remember sitting in many places as a teen drinking this stuff. Lots of 18+ stories there


----------



## kirky1980

xmadxmoex said:


> I'd have agree! ir rather run a mile!
> 
> dont tell me you guys have east/west coast rivalry also! aii :whistling2:


you have sense mate lol 

and no there aint no rivalry between us because we know we are better than them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> mad dog 20 20 lmfaooooo off ur head you mate





SteveCourty said:


> Haha 20 20! I remember sitting in many places as a teen drinking this stuff. Lots of 18+ stories there


haha yeah 20/20 was class i used to stick a straw in the bottle then just pour the full bottle into my throat lol took about 10 seconds to drink a full big bottle lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> haha yeah 20/20 was class i used to stick a straw in the bottle then just pour the full bottle into my throat lol took about 10 seconds to drink a full big bottle lol


AHH bottle bongs! I still have one somewhere


----------



## norfendz

we used to get 12 vs bottles from our shop for like 7 pound and id lay on ma back and down them took about 3 minutes to drink 12 bottles lol


----------



## xmadxmoex

kirky1980 said:


> you have sense mate lol
> 
> and no there aint no rivalry between us because we know we are better than them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Only reason i have sense is because my step dad is an angry scott :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Rat snakes dont like staying still for photos :whip:


----------



## kirky1980

xmadxmoex said:


> Only reason i have sense is because my step dad is an angry scott :lol2:


lol why does everyone think scots are angry lol most people i know myself included if we were any more laid back we would be dead :lol2:


----------



## norfendz

kirky1980 said:


> lol why does everyone think scots are angry lol most people i know myself included if we were any more laid back we would be dead :lol2:


 they are all angry with wild red hair, kilts, face paint and a big sword and they stand on top of a big hill looking to take over the next peice of land


----------



## norfendz

Trootle said:


> Rat snakes dont like staying still for photos :whip:


whipping it wont help


----------



## JustJack

norfendz said:


> whipping it wont help


It might :whistling2:


----------



## norfendz

Trootle said:


> It might :whistling2:


 lmao please dont


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> they are all angry with wild red hair, kilts, face paint and a big sword and they stand on top of a big hill looking to take over the next peice of land


yeah shouting freedom at the top of our voices then cutting the head of an englishman with our eyelashes :lol2:


----------



## norfendz

kirky1980 said:


> yeah shouting freedom at the top of our voices then cutting the head of an englishman with our eyelashes :lol2:


 lol then celebrating with a bottle of bucky


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> lol then celebrating with a bottle of bucky


hahahaha and singing we are on the march wi ally's army :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

You Scots are such a fiercely camp lot arent you.


----------



## norfendz

can we leave kirky alone now please lol how much abuse has he had in the last 20 minutes lol when does friendly banter become blatent racism lol


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> You Scots are such a fiercely camp lot arent you.


:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> can we leave kirky alone now please lol how much abuse has he had in the last 20 minutes lol when does friendly banter become blatent racism lol


Its not racism if its true its fact


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> You Scots are such a fiercely camp lot arent you.


:gasp: how can you say that darling :flrt:


----------



## xgemmax

Hello  Im new and thought i would pop in and say hello... :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

xgemmax said:


> Hello  Im new and thought i would pop in and say hello... :2thumb:


God help you

are you scottish?

Welcome


----------



## JustJack

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> :gasp: how can you say that darling :flrt:


oh behave


----------



## norfendz

lmfaooo steve she only popped in to say hi now shes getting interrogated as to wether shes scottish or not lol


----------



## xgemmax

SteveCourty said:


> God help you
> 
> are you scottish?
> 
> Welcome


I am of scotish orgin... :lol2:


----------



## norfendz

xgemmax said:


> I am of scotish orgin... :lol2:


 lmfaooooo ya couldnt write it


----------



## JustJack

xgemmax said:


> I am of scotish orgin... :lol2:


:shock:


----------



## kirky1980

xgemmax said:


> Hello  Im new and thought i would pop in and say hello... :2thumb:


run while you can its full of crazy peple in here :lol2:

im not one of them though im just the forums obligitery drunken scotsman :whip:


----------



## xgemmax

haha dont worry i am not scared :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I have a 16 month old.


----------



## SteveCourty

xgemmax said:


> I am of scotish orgin... :lol2:


 lol finally kirky has a friend


----------



## kirky1980

xgemmax said:


> I am of scotish orgin... :lol2:


i like you :flrt:

the rest can burn in hell :devil:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> run while you can its full of crazy peple in here :lol2:
> 
> im not one of them though im just the forums obligitery drunken scotsman :whip:


Him being one of the 'scottich' crazy's  :whistling2:


----------



## norfendz

ive visited scotland:whistling2:


----------



## xgemmax

I would like to point out i live in the south of england... and i am only scottish by blood :devil::whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> ive visited scotland:whistling2:


accident? must of been a wrong turn


----------



## kirky1980

xgemmax said:


> I would like to point out i live in the south of england... and i am only scottish by blood :devil::whistling2:


well scottish by blood makes you scottish lol 

it will bloody well do for me :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

xgemmax said:


> I would like to point out i live in the south of england... and i am only scottish by blood :devil::whistling2:


ahh im a southern softie as well. Where abouts are you from?


----------



## norfendz

how can ya have a wrong turn into scotland? lol i thought if ya just kept going north you'll end up there sooner or later


----------



## xgemmax

SteveCourty said:


> ahh im a southern softie as well. Where abouts are you from?


Gatwick airport. :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> how can ya have a wrong turn into scotland? lol i thought if ya just kept going north you'll end up there sooner or later


Is that how scotlad came about. People kept getting drunk and lost there


----------



## xmadxmoex

kirky1980 said:


> well scottish by blood makes you scottish lol
> 
> it will bloody well do for me :lol2:


Thats me sorted too then haha... scottish royals in our bloodline at some point! haha :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

xgemmax said:


> Gatwick airport. :whistling2:


ahh a south easterner im a westcountry man. Strong in the arm thick in the head


----------



## xmadxmoex

SteveCourty said:


> Is that how scotlad came about. People kept getting drunk and lost there


Just drunk from what i understand :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> how can ya have a wrong turn into scotland? lol i thought if ya just kept going north you'll end up there sooner or later


 lol from boro you would be there in 5 minutes. you lot are practically scottish anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xgemmax

SteveCourty said:


> ahh a south easterner im a westcountry man. Strong in the arm thick in the head


See i am more of a lannndannna than a person from near the south coast.


----------



## norfendz

kirky1980 said:


> lol from boro you would be there in 5 minutes. you lot are practically scottish anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 nooo lol we are english. geordies are scottish lol


----------



## SteveCourty

xgemmax said:


> See i am more of a lannndannna than a person from near the south coast.


I used to live in Bordon and Alton which was kinda your way (just southeast of basingstoke)


----------



## kirky1980

xmadxmoex said:


> Thats me sorted too then haha... scottish royals in our bloodline at some point! haha :whistling2:


 well thats half the population of scotland on this thread now lol


SteveCourty said:


> ahh a south easterner im a westcountry man. Strong in the arm thick in the head


theres a reason for your arm being strong though :whistling2:



xmadxmoex said:


> Just drunk from what i understand :lol2:


correct 



xgemmax said:


> See i am more of a lannndannna than a person from near the south coast.


*BOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## xgemmax

SteveCourty said:


> I used to live in Bordon and Alton which was kinda your way (just southeast of basingstoke)


I know roughly where that is


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> nooo lol we are english. geordies are scottish lol


dinna give me it your scottish but deny it :lol2:

did i ever mention that im a big sunderland fan aswell lol


----------



## xgemmax

kirky1980 said:


> dinna give me it your scottish but deny it :lol2:
> 
> did i ever mention that im a big sunderland fan aswell lol



Im not denying it... i have natural red streaks in my hair :lol2:
My dad grows a ginger beard if he doesnt shave :devil:


----------



## norfendz

kirky1980 said:


> dinna give me it your scottish but deny it :lol2:
> 
> did i ever mention that im a big sunderland fan aswell lol


 out of all the teams to pick you go with the mackems?

dundee and sunderland eh? something tells me your not going to have much to cheer about this season lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> dinna give me it your scottish but deny it :lol2:
> 
> did i ever mention that im a big sunderland fan aswell lol


haha unlucky

Im a Liverpool fan although as a distance thing im a Swindon Town fan (used to go every home game)


----------



## norfendz

xgemmax said:


> Im not denying it... i have natural red streaks in my hair :lol2:
> My dad grows a ginger beard if he doesnt shave :devil:


 is the rest of ur hair blonde by any chance? lol


----------



## SteveCourty

xgemmax said:


> Im not denying it... i have natural red streaks in my hair :lol2:
> My dad grows a ginger beard if he doesnt shave :devil:


thats just dark hair I get that.


----------



## xgemmax

I just dont do football... easier!! 

I do motorsport


----------



## norfendz

xgemmax said:


> I just dont do football... easier!!
> 
> I do motorsport


 aww dont do this to me. ive already spoke to a rugby fan today lol


----------



## SteveCourty

xgemmax said:


> I just dont do football... easier!!
> 
> I do motorsport


F1? bikes?


----------



## xgemmax

norfendz said:


> is the rest of ur hair blonde by any chance? lol


No it is brown and dark red but only like 2 streaks of red


----------



## xgemmax

SteveCourty said:


> F1? bikes?


F1, rally any cars... Other halves uncle races a focus.


----------



## SteveCourty

xgemmax said:


> F1, rally any cars... Other halves uncle races a focus.


Cool. Ive jsut got into F1 again my brother and Niece are well into it so ive been dragged back! Jenson Button is a local lad


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> out of all the teams to pick you go with the mackems?
> 
> dundee and sunderland eh? something tells me your not going to have much to cheer about this season lol


yip iv followed sunderland for about 17 year now used to go to roker park quite often and was even at the last sunderland newcastle match at roker park but that geordie f:censor:k head alan f:censor:g shearer ruined that night popping up in the last minute to equalize :devil: 
just one of the reasons i despise the man :2thumb:


SteveCourty said:


> haha unlucky
> 
> Im a Liverpool fan although as a distance thing im a Swindon Town fan (used to go every home game)


lol liverpool lol and you said im unlucky hahahaha


man utd all the way :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xgemmax

SteveCourty said:


> Cool. Ive jsut got into F1 again my brother and Niece are well into it so ive been dragged back! Jenson Button is a local lad



I would scare you if i told you my obcession with lewis... :lol2:

And lobe from WRC :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## xmadxmoex

xgemmax said:


> I would scare you if i told you my obcession with lewis... :lol2:
> 
> And lobe from WRC :lol2::whistling2:


It is scary haha!! the obsession is mad! :no1:


----------



## SteveCourty

xgemmax said:


> I would scare you if i told you my obcession with lewis... :lol2:
> 
> And lobe from WRC :lol2::whistling2:


Hes abit of a know tbh. Great as hes a brit but needs to come back down to earth


----------



## NicolasB

Now now lads, we all know if this thread turns to football its gonna last forever, so lets play nice...

YNWA :whistling2:

:lol2:



kirky1980 said:


> yip iv followed sunderland for about 17 year now used to go to roker park quite often and was even at the last sunderland newcastle match at roker park but that geordie f:censor:k head alan f:censor:g shearer ruined that night popping up in the last minute to equalize :devil:
> just one of the reasons i despise the man :2thumb:
> 
> 
> lol liverpool lol and you said im unlucky hahahaha
> 
> 
> man utd all the way :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xgemmax

xmadxmoex said:


> It is scary haha!! the obsession is mad! :no1:



You agreed to stand by while i married them and took all their money :bash:


----------



## norfendz

kirky1980 said:


> yip iv followed sunderland for about 17 year now used to go to roker park quite often and was even at the last sunderland newcastle match at roker park but that geordie f:censor:k head alan f:censor:g shearer ruined that night popping up in the last minute to equalize :devil:
> just one of the reasons i despise the man :2thumb:
> 
> 
> lol liverpool lol and you said im unlucky hahahaha
> 
> 
> man utd all the way :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 lol i cant stand ian beale either well at least they got relegated under his charge, i wasnt that botherd about going down when i knew they were coming with us


----------



## kirky1980

NicolasB said:


> Now now lads, we all know if this thread turns to football its gonna last forever, so lets play nice...
> 
> YNWA :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


cant help it....... its been weeks since my last fix....... a week on saturday and its back. i dont know howiv survived this long without it :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB

I feel your pain mate, i think we all do!

LFC played a friendly today (Against some random chinese side) and i was sat at work just dying to go home and watch the game!

Its gotten to the point where i dont care who is playing, can we just get some footy on the telly?!?!?:lol2:



kirky1980 said:


> cant help it....... its been weeks since my last fix....... a week on saturday and its back. i dont know howiv survived this long without it :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> lol i cant stand ian beale either well at least they got relegated under his charge, i wasnt that botherd about going down when i knew they were coming with us


hahaha i pissed myself when they went down and they were just as fun to watch last season aswel lol andmust admit i had a smile on my face because you both went down lol

but cant wait til next season the black cats will be a force next season and a slightly better season than last year and we are in europe :no1:


----------



## SteveCourty

NicolasB said:


> Now now lads, we all know if this thread turns to football its gonna last forever, so lets play nice...
> 
> YNWA :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Aint it great thte king is home


----------



## NicolasB

kirky1980 said:


> hahaha i pissed myself when they went down and they were just as fun to watch last season aswel lol andmust admit i had a smile on my face because you both went down lol
> 
> but cant wait til next season the black cats will be a force next season *and a slightly better season than last year and we are in europe* :no1:


Only problem with that is LFC will be back up there mate :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Having said that, i think the black cats are in for a good season, some good buys for you so far...


----------



## NicolasB

SteveCourty said:


> Aint it great thte king is home


Couldnt agree more, its so nice to see a manager that celebrates as much as the players when we score! Ulike a certain Spaniard that used to manage us...:lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

NicolasB said:


> I feel your pain mate, i think we all do!
> 
> LFC played a friendly today (Against some random chinese side) and i was sat at work just dying to go home and watch the game!
> 
> Its gotten to the point where i dont care who is playing, can we just get some footy on the telly?!?!?:lol2:


lol thats what we were saying earlier with even watching womens football to get the fix but it dosnt work the same. its like running out of morphine then having to use paracetamol to get rid of the pain :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

NicolasB said:


> Couldnt agree more, its so nice to see a manager that celebrates as much as the players when we score! Ulike a certain Spaniard that used to manage us...:lol2:


Its so nice to have the liverpool way back now. A manager who doesnt get involved in the tabloid crap and keeps things professional and one that wants young british talent! Its like all my birthdays and christmas have come at once. Our british numbers have gone from something like 2 upto about 9 in a season!


----------



## NicolasB

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

I like that analogy! couldnt agree more, i end up going on bbc sport and looking at the cycling results and :censor: that i couldnt care less about! :lol2:




kirky1980 said:


> lol thats what we were saying earlier with even watching womens football to get the fix but it dosnt work the same. its like running out of morphine then having to use paracetamol to get rid of the pain :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

NicolasB said:


> Only problem with that is LFC will be back up there mate :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Having said that, i think the black cats are in for a good season, some good buys for you so far...


lol it wont help you if you have the same old garbage though but i think the king will get you sorted out. well i cant be worse than last year


----------



## NicolasB

snap mate! not to mention having owners who actually seem to be delivering what they said and putting their money where there mouth is... think we got too many midfielders this season, but at least the competition for places will be good... just wish the season would start already!!




SteveCourty said:


> Its so nice to have the liverpool way back now. A manager who doesnt get involved in the tabloid crap and keeps things professional and one that wants young british talent! Its like all my birthdays and christmas have come at once. Our british numbers have gone from something like 2 upto about 9 in a season!


----------



## NicolasB

kirky1980 said:


> lol it wont help you if you have the same old garbage though but i think the king will get you sorted out. well i cant be worse than last year


if its worse than last year for us i think i may have to crawl into a hole and never come out! :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

NicolasB said:


> snap mate! not to mention having owners who actually seem to be delivering what they said and putting their money where there mouth is... think we got too many midfielders this season, but at least the competition for places will be good... just wish the season would start already!!


A few defenders would be nice and maybe another striker although I am relishing seeing kuyt, suarez and Carrol up front with stevie and charlie feeding them.


----------



## kirky1980

NicolasB said:


> if its worse than last year for us i think i may have to crawl into a hole and never come out! :lol2:


lol dam id love to be in liverpools position my team nearly went bust completely last year and got arse raped by the sfl and got left with 13 players :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

kirky1980 said:


> lol dam id love to be in liverpools position my team nearly went bust completely last year and got arse raped by the sfl and got left with 13 players :lol2:


Your team is lucky it exists. A joke the way it is run the debt level in relation to the fanbase is absurd. Thanks for Novo and Cannigia though. 

Alex Rae should never have been sacked either.


----------



## kirky1980

i forgot you have charlie adam lol i actually know himand he is a great lad with his feet firmly on the ground and his dad is a phsyco lol


----------



## NicolasB

Yeah i think we have been linked with every possible left back in the world! Lol!

I think that trio up front, or even Kuyt out right, Stevie G in behind Carroll and Suarez and Henderson and Adam controlling the midfield...

not been this excited about an LFC season for a while now, after so long i finally feel we are truly on the right track...



SteveCourty said:


> A few defenders would be nice and maybe another striker although I am relishing seeing kuyt, suarez and Carrol up front with stevie and charlie feeding them.


----------



## violentchopper

When the football season ends I usually get a craving for football manager. 
Anyone play that???


----------



## SteveCourty

NicolasB said:


> Yeah i think we have been linked with every possible left back in the world! Lol!
> 
> I think that trio up front, or even Kuyt out right, Stevie G in behind Carroll and Suarez and Henderson and Adam controlling the midfield...
> 
> not been this excited about an LFC season for a while now, after so long i finally feel we are truly on the right track...


Lets hope Joe Cole can [ull his finger out then we have one of the best midfields in the world. We have one of the best first choice front lines and not a bad defence


----------



## SteveCourty

violentchopper said:


> When the football season ends I usually get a craving for football manager.
> Anyone play that???


I used to when I was younger but get bored of it very easily!


----------



## kirky1980

DavieB said:


> Your team is lucky it exists. A joke the way it is run the debt level in relation to the fanbase is absurd. Thanks for Novo and Cannigia though.
> 
> Alex Rae should never have been sacked either.


lol your right it was made to sound like we were dept free with these new backers we had and spending the second most in transfer fees in scotland a couple of year ago in cash lol believe me mate it hit the fans like a ton of bricks to see that happen again

and yeah cannigia was just an unbelieveable player and novo was just a wee dick lol


----------



## kirky1980

NicolasB said:


> Yeah i think we have been linked with every possible left back in the world! Lol!
> 
> I think that trio up front, or even Kuyt out right, Stevie G in behind Carroll and Suarez and Henderson and Adam controlling the midfield...
> 
> not been this excited about an LFC season for a while now, after so long i finally feel we are truly on the right track...


if gerrard dosnt get hios finger out his arse then charlie adam will take take his place no problem at all. he is a good player but i think liverpool should of cashed in 3/4 year ago on him


----------



## NicolasB

SteveCourty said:


> Lets hope Joe Cole can [ull his finger out then we have one of the best midfields in the world. We have one of the best first choice front lines and not a bad defence


Apparently he impressed today and had a good 45 minutes, hear Aqua did the same... Personally i think Poulsen is rubbish and needs to go and as much as i hate to say it, Lucas deserves a place after last season. Its gonne hard for KK to choose, but its the first time in many years we will have that luxury...

Defence would be cracking if we can sort out a left back, but i see Insua is back, maybe Aurelio can stay fit and him and Insua could rotate... would be better than Konchesky! :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> if gerrard dosnt get hios finger out his arse then charlie adam will take take his place no problem at all. he is a good player but i think liverpool should of cashed in 3/4 year ago on him


The man can do more for a team sat on the bench than most can playing in the game.

Charlie will be used in the holding role. We havent had a good holding player since alonso and mascha


----------



## NicolasB

kirky1980 said:


> if gerrard dosnt get hios finger out his arse then charlie adam will take take his place no problem at all. he is a good player but i think liverpool should of cashed in 3/4 year ago on him


Its strange, only outsiders think that, but as an insider when you have a player that lives, breathes and dreams the club nobody ever wants to cash in. Charlie Adam is good, but i dont think he has the game changing effect SG can have on our team...


----------



## SteveCourty

NicolasB said:


> Apparently he impressed today and had a good 45 minutes, hear Aqua did the same... Personally i think Poulsen is rubbish and needs to go and as much as i hate to say it, Lucas deserves a place after last season. Its gonne hard for KK to choose, but its the first time in many years we will have that luxury...
> 
> Defence would be cracking if we can sort out a left back, but i see Insua is back, maybe Aurelio can stay fit and him and Insua could rotate... would be better than Konchesky! :lol2:


a dog in a penguin suit would be better than konchesky! Hes one of the worst buys since Traore.


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> The man can do more for a team sat on the bench than most can playing in the game.
> 
> Charlie will be used in the holding role. We havent had a good holding player since alonso and mascha


dont get me wrong he is a great player but i do think he is past his greatest.

i do reckon he would look better in dundee top though


----------



## NicolasB

SteveCourty said:


> a dog in a penguin suit would be better than konchesky! Hes one of the worst buys since Traore.


Ha Ha Ha!!!! couldnt agree more, only player i think was a worse signing was that mug Djiouff! :lol2: or Diaou (However you spell it) One good game for Senegal, freakishly beat France and end up in the EPL, every :censor: footballers ideal situtation! :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

NicolasB said:


> Ha Ha Ha!!!! couldnt agree more, only player i think was a worse signing was that mug Djiouff! :lol2: or Diaou (However you spell it) One good game for Senegal, freakishly beat France and end up in the EPL, every :censor: footballers ideal situtation! :lol2:


Yeah that made me laugth it always happens though one good 'team' doesnt make a good bunch of indivduals


----------



## kirky1980

NicolasB said:


> Its strange, only outsiders think that, but as an insider when you have a player that lives, breathes and dreams the club nobody ever wants to cash in. Charlie Adam is good, but i dont think he has the game changing effect SG can have on our team...


yeah i hear what your saying he can get the team going again thats for sure but the jury is out for me on him these days


----------



## NicolasB

kirky1980 said:


> dont get me wrong he is a great player but i do think he is past his greatest.
> 
> i do reckon he would look better in dundee top though


ha ha! i dont know so much mate, if you at the lack of quality around him the past few years it has not given him the chance to be at his best. I think the fact he has been out since March and finally rid (Hopefully) of his recurring groin injury, we may yet see him at his best. probably only for a season or two, but i am looking forward to seeing him tear teams apart with the quality is now surrounded by...


----------



## NicolasB

SteveCourty said:


> Yeah that made me laugth it always happens though one good 'team' doesnt make a good bunch of indivduals



Nor does a good bunch of "individuals" make a good "Team"... As i am sure 99% of England fans will agree....

couldnt resist, my bad! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SteveCourty

NicolasB said:


> Nor does a good bunch of "individuals" make a good "Team"... As i am sure 99% of England fans will agree....
> 
> couldnt resist, my bad! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No thats because they are a bunch of overpaid pansies it has nought to do with talent. I say drop the lot and pull up a load of championship players wed soon win more games and show some passion. Pride and passion means more than talent


----------



## kirky1980

NicolasB said:


> ha ha! i dont know so much mate, if you at the lack of quality around him the past few years it has not given him the chance to be at his best. I think the fact he has been out since March and finally rid (Hopefully) of his recurring groin injury, we may yet see him at his best. probably only for a season or two, but i am looking forward to seeing him tear teams apart with the quality is now surrounded by...


well now you say that yeah since alonso left he hasnt had anybody else to play with and looked out of sorts. it should be good to see him and suarez link up. not sure about carroll though and cant believe you spent all that money on him lol


----------



## NicolasB

SteveCourty said:


> No thats because they are a bunch of overpaid pansies it has nought to do with talent. I say drop the lot and pull up a load of championship players wed soon win more games and show some passion. Pride and passion means more than talent


I agree with you mate, it just shocks me that so many extremely gifted players cant play as a unit, its almost inconceivable!

But i agree that pulling on that shirt should mean more than the pay at the end of a game, sadly its not the way it is...

I have always maintained the following stance on international sports stars - 

To play for your country is an honour and a privilege, not a right and i personally feel players shouldnt get paid for playing for their countries. specially not when they already earn £200k a week for their clubs!


----------



## SteveCourty

NicolasB said:


> I agree with you mate, it just shocks me that so many extremely gifted players cant play as a unit, its almost inconceivable!
> 
> But i agree that pulling on that shirt should mean more than the pay at the end of a game, sadly its not the way it is...
> 
> I have always maintained the following stance on international sports stars -
> 
> To play for your country is an honour and a privilege, not a right and i personally feel players shouldnt get paid for playing for their countries. specially not when they already earn £200k a week for their clubs!


Performance related pay is the way. I dont mind a club paying huge wages to a player who scores a hattrick and the team win. That man deserves every penny.


----------



## kirky1980

does it not make you all sick watching england play after reading a team sheet? i cant believe all that individual class can make a team so bad at times.

lol i know i cant say much being scottish but really scotland are over achievers for the size of nation we are and are gutted if any away team in the world take a point from us at hampen. but deep down we know we are a team of not bad players but no where near the same league as england produce so cant imagine how you feel 


but it does raise a wee smile


----------



## norfendz

violentchopper said:


> When the football season ends I usually get a craving for football manager.
> Anyone play that???


 ive always prefer'd champo but they arnt making anymore of them now. just as it was getting really good aswell i just hope a decent company buys it soon and doesnt ruin it, im always going through a champo or fm phase lol ive spent so much of my life hanging around in the conference lol.

this year is going to be a massive one for us and i cant wait  i am feeling a little bit scared of leicester and west ham but i still reckon we will do em now we have room for some players now boyd and a few other bits of dead wood have gone


----------



## AFC

SteveCourty said:


> No thats because they are a bunch of overpaid pansies it has nought to do with talent. I say drop the lot and pull up a load of championship players wed soon win more games and show some passion. Pride and passion means more than talent


 I've been saying that for years, at least the championship players would want to wear the 3 lions.


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> No thats because they are a bunch of overpaid pansies it has nought to do with talent. I say drop the lot and pull up a load of championship players wed soon win more games and show some passion. Pride and passion means more than talent


you hit the nail on the head there mate if the english had the pride and passion of the scottish team then england would be a lethal team


----------



## NicolasB

now that i have turned this into a football thread, im off! :lol2:

See you all around soon...


----------



## Daised

blimey you guys get well chatty in the evening! how's everyone doing on this lovely summers eve?


----------



## SteveCourty

Watching Russel Howard hes a legend!


----------



## norfendz

this is the most lively ive seen it lately lol and theres no one talking who i wish was dead like most of the people in the off topic section lol


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> this is the most lively ive seen it lately lol and theres no one talking who i wish was dead like most of the people in the off topic section lol


well thats good to know he even loves a sunderland fan :flrt:

anyway im of to watch fast five catch you all later : victory:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> well thats good to know he even loves a sunderland fan :flrt:
> 
> anyway im of to watch fast five catch you all later : victory:


snap im off as well Ive just put dynamo on


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> snap im off as well Ive just put dynamo on


oooh i watched him last week he is fecking awesome lol


----------



## Daised

hehe gotta love a bit of Russell  saw him live on his last tour and nearly pe'ed my pants laughing 

oh dear I hope I don't make it onto your evil list Norfendez


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> oooh i watched him last week he is fecking awesome lol


Its last weeks im watching now i have the second one sky+ as well.


----------



## norfendz

ah well looks like its just me n u daized everyone else has better things to do lol. see ya kirky n steve


----------



## Daised

yeah I'm sitting here listening to the OH play games with some friends look at viv set ups for inspiration when we get Uther a bigger one... such a rock and roll lifestyle


----------



## norfendz

Daised said:


> yeah I'm sitting here listening to the OH play games with some friends look at viv set ups for inspiration when we get Uther a bigger one... such a rock and roll lifestyle


 whats he playing? and what you getting to fill ur viv?


----------



## Daised

BF: vietnam (although I am one of those strange breed of women who play games my PC isn't good enough to run it so I can't join in the fun) 

and I'm not sure, want lots of levels and stones\logs for him to climb on. he's a rescue and the tank that came with him hardly has anything in it..


----------



## norfendz

Daised said:


> BF: vietnam (although I am one of those strange breed of women who play games my PC isn't good enough to run it so I can't join in the fun)
> 
> and I'm not sure, want lots of levels and stones\logs for him to climb on. he's a rescue and the tank that came with him hardly has anything in it..


 sounds like a nice little project. what is actually going in the viv though? as in animal lol

the only games i play on my laptop is browser games or champo lol other than that i just stay on xbox live lol


----------



## Daised

Oh sorry being a spanner
A year old beardie, got him at the weekend as an unexpected rehome from a friend of a friend who wanted to get rid of him but tank he's in ATM is only 3 x 1.5. X 1.5 so on the small size


----------



## norfendz

Daised said:


> Oh sorry being a spanner
> A year old beardie, got him at the weekend as an unexpected rehome from a friend of a friend who wanted to get rid of him but tank he's in ATM is only 3 x 1.5. X 1.5 so on the small size


 ahhh nice a free beardie is always good


----------



## xmadxmoex

Evening all :2thumb:


----------



## xgemmax

shouldnt you be working? :lol2:

I am off to bingo soon... its free i better win something. my mother better buy me chips :devil:


----------



## Daised

Evening everyone. Urgh 3 hours still to go at work then hireling it tonight  my job is a right pita sometimes! 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## xmadxmoex

HA i should be working yes.. i am working.. TV on.. Biscuits and Coffee woohoo! 

Daisied.. im stuck here till 11pm! what do you do for work?


----------



## Daised

Lol sounds like my kind of working. 

I'm an occupational hygienist, I go round factories doing workplace monitoring (I measure dust for a living basically) and I'm at a customers doing monitoring on their evening shift

It's so boring today as there's only one person to monitor and normally I do 5 or 6 at a time.

How about. U. A job where u can watch TV can't be all bad


----------



## xmadxmoex

Sounds like your epicly busy then! i like how you put your job is measuring dust for a living :lol2:

Its not all bad i guess, shift work though, saturdays/sundays are 15 hours a go which are killer!


----------



## Daised

Hehe I get to fly all over the world measure dust so it's not all bad. Was out in China for most of June

15 hour days must be a killer ESP at the weekend...  not even choccy digestives would make that OK! 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## norfendz

you lot wanna try waking up at 12 then sorting the zoo out then having a smoke and playing xbox. theres not enough hours in day:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Hello everyone : victory:


----------



## Daised

norfendz said:


> you lot wanna try waking up at 12 then sorting the zoo out then having a smoke and playing xbox. theres not enough hours in day:whistling2:


Lol sounds a hard life! 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## xmadxmoex

Daised said:


> Hehe I get to fly all over the world measure dust so it's not all bad. Was out in China for most of June
> 
> 15 hour days must be a killer ESP at the weekend...  not even choccy digestives would make that OK!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


Its true, they dont  though they are rather nice:mf_dribble:

norfends.. sounds like a seriously hard life you have :lol2:

Trootle.. Evening


----------



## Daised

Hmmm really fancy some biscuits now

Evening trootle

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJack

xmadxmoex said:


> Its true, they dont  though they are rather nice:mf_dribble:
> 
> norfends.. sounds like a seriously hard life you have :lol2:
> 
> Trootle.. Evening


How are you today?

Hello daised how are you?


----------



## norfendz

very hard, i cant go on like this im going to have to have a day off soon lol

hi trootle ur rat snake settled down yet?


----------



## JustJack

norfendz said:


> very hard, i cant go on like this im going to have to have a day off soon lol
> 
> hi trootle ur rat snake settled down yet?


The baby one?
No even feistier than ever! Cant get in the faun with out her biting me or striking!
She is going to my freind at the LRS in a week or 2 (not because she is aggressive)


----------



## norfendz

Trootle said:


> The baby one?
> No even feistier than ever! Cant get in the faun with out her biting me or striking!
> She is going to my freind at the LRS in a week or 2 (not because she is aggressive)


 lmao sounds like a good adventure, so im guessing you didnt get any pics of it then lol


----------



## JustJack

norfendz said:


> lmao sounds like a good adventure, so im guessing you didnt get any pics of it then lol


No.. She hasnt bit me for ages (she bites the stick/feedingtongs/or toilet tube) that i but between me and her! Shes only 1ft ! :lol2:


----------



## norfendz

lmao i havnt took any pics of my corn for ages and hes nice and calm lol


----------



## JustJack

norfendz said:


> lmao i havnt took any pics of my corn for ages and hes nice and calm lol


My big girl is as soppy as anything.. Shes lovely to own.. The little one is another story..


----------



## Daised

Sounds like there's a story behind that snake.....

Just been reading your Leo vs crestie thread trootle and am undecided on which I prefer......

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJack

Daised said:


> Sounds like there's a story behind that snake.....
> 
> Just been reading your Leo vs crestie thread trootle and am undecided on which I prefer......
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


There is a very long (and sad ) story behind CoCo..
Ooooh defo post and vote!! Vote both if you can't decide.. : victory:


----------



## norfendz

Daised said:


> Sounds like there's a story behind that snake.....
> 
> Just been reading your Leo vs crestie thread trootle and am undecided on which I prefer......
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


 dont just consider them. it should also be fat tail/gargoyle gecko


----------



## xmadxmoex

Trootle.. not too bad thanks  CoCo is a nice name for a snake, whats the story? 

norfends.. hope you have a good ol' relax on your day off, youve earned it haha! :2thumb:


----------



## norfendz

pffft ur telling me mate. might go into the yard with a nice tin of fosters and have maself a little fire


----------



## Daised

Well my original plan was to get some kind of gecko later on I'm the year (was hoping to go to Donny) but now we have Uther and need to get him a bigger tank etc. I don't think that's gonna happen  but  that we have Uther and can give him lots of love and care 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Daised

norfendz said:


> pffft ur telling me mate. might go into the yard with a nice tin of fosters and have maself a little fire


40 minutes and I'll be in the hotel bar sipping a cold one I hope. Don't normally drink but spending a day on a roasting hot foundry will do that 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## xmadxmoex

that sounds like a good plan! man + fire.. one of lifes best things! :devil:

Dasied, I bet youll be needing more than one after being somewhere like that!


----------



## JustJack

This is a short version!
Lost my big snake (she got out through a gap in the glass).
She was missing for 5weeks!
Around the 4th week, I was at my freinds and when we were walking we say a poster saying 'lost snake found' but the rain had washed away the bloody address! :devil:
So at 8 at night me my mum and freind were knocking on everyones doors, until we found where this snake was.. 
It turned out to be a hatchling (1week or so) old corn snake, they had no clue how to look after it, but had put it in a RUB with bedding, plants etc, they had also got a load of pinkies (after finding it they went to the local pet shop and brought everything for it)
I said i would look after it until a owner was found (no one ever came forward).
I tried feeding her in everyway possible (brainging, leaving it over night, chopping it up etc)
So she wasnt eating so we took her to my LRS (they are very helpful there, as we know them).
He looked after her for a few weeks.
He force fed her after about the 5-6 week..
On the 7th or so week, we went to go and see her and bring her home so i could force feed her and look after her, and when we got there we were told she had passed away.. She was so young and she had developed star gazing ( they also think she had been born with an internal injury) despite all we did it wasn't enough..
I was in bits as she was such a lovely little character!
So just before we left he asked me to go to the back of the shop and got out a little box..
Me being curious asked what it was and it was a little rat snake!!
He asked my mum if it was ok and she said yes (spur of the moment as she was in tears to)..
So thats how we aquired the little girl..
Also my big girl did come back!
But now after her biting my little brother, plus wanting to keep it to just the1 snake and maybe a lizard wants me to find a new home for her..
That is all : victory:


----------



## SteveCourty

Evennnnnnnnnning


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> Evennnnnnnnnning


Hello : victory:


----------



## xmadxmoex

Alright there Steve 

that is a long sad story!! :gasp:


----------



## JustJack

xmadxmoex said:


> Alright there Steve
> 
> that is a long sad story!! :gasp:


Uh huh :'(


----------



## SteveCourty

Trootle said:


> Hello : victory:





xmadxmoex said:


> Alright there Steve
> 
> that is a long sad story!! :gasp:


Howdi

look who just done his first multi quote :blush:


----------



## xmadxmoex

Seriously? haha:roll2:


----------



## JustJack

Really?!?!?!?!  :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Yep I always used to post via mobile and before that a battered old PC so now im all posh like with a laptop I thought id branch out to the more exotic posting


----------



## xmadxmoex

SteveCourty said:


> Yep I always used to post via mobile and before that a battered old PC so now im all posh like with a laptop I thought id branch out to the more exotic posting


That does make more sense now.. you did seem n00bish lol :whistling2:

What laptop have you got?


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> Yep I always used to post via mobile and before that a battered old PC so now im all posh like with a laptop I thought id branch out to the more exotic posting


:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

xmadxmoex said:


> That does make more sense now.. you did seem n00bish lol :whistling2:
> 
> What laptop have you got?


a black and grey one


----------



## xmadxmoex

SteveCourty said:


> a black and grey one


Great answer :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

I also brought a scanner printer majigger that is wireless and can print from my iPhone today. Went to PC world for a cheap printer the cheapest was on offer £20 so bargain Ill have it. Bit of a problem no box which doesnt bother me so as long as I get all the bits then no problem. The answer to this.... you dont get provided with a printer cable you have to buy them seperately! thatll be another £20. WHY SELL A PRINTER WITH NO CABLE idiots. The WIFI job I got was reduced by £62 to 39.99 so was the same price as the basics model with a cable AND its a printer scanner iPhone thing


----------



## xmadxmoex

i HATE that with these newer printers, they dont sell everything you need in the box! HP's brilliant idea 

We recently got one of those WIFI ones also.. its witchcraft!!


----------



## SteveCourty

xmadxmoex said:


> Great answer :2thumb:


Im not down with the technology. Funny as my first college outing was a ND in engineering which included building and programming PCs.


----------



## SteveCourty

xmadxmoex said:


> i HATE that with these newer printers, they dont sell everything you need in the box! HP's brilliant idea
> 
> We recently got one of those WIFI ones also.. its witchcraft!!


I keep printing stuff just because im impressed! I may scan my butt in a mo


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> I keep printing stuff just because im impressed! I may scan my butt in a mo


Just dont post it here!!! :whip:


----------



## SteveCourty

Trootle said:


> Just dont post it here!!! :whip:


me? now would I do a thing like that


----------



## xmadxmoex

Trootle's still scarred from the last picture in here :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

xmadxmoex said:


> Trootle's still scarred from the last picture in here :lol2:


Im mentally scar(r)ed for life!


----------



## SteveCourty

xmadxmoex said:


> Trootle's still scarred from the last picture in here :lol2:


Then I strongly advise never meeting me im nearly always naked lol


----------



## xmadxmoex

Trootle said:


> Im mentally scar(r)ed for life!


Bless.. the poor lad!


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> Then I strongly advise never meeting me im nearly always naked lol


Reminder to self.. Never talk to anyone called STEVE..
Just incase its you!!


----------



## Daised

In hotel with beer.

Aww trootle (hugs) that's such a sad story. 

Steve I'm a little concerned by all this nakedness - don't u get cold in the winter


----------



## JustJack

Daised said:


> In hotel with beer.
> 
> Aww trootle (hugs) that's such a sad story.
> 
> Steve I'm a little concerned by all this nakedness - don't u get cold in the winter


Your in a hotel? Lucky bugger!
Im stuck at home..
And yeh it was sad.. Plus it was just a week or 2 before my 13th 

ANd I think we are all concerned for his mental state!


----------



## SteveCourty

Daised said:


> In hotel with beer.
> 
> Aww trootle (hugs) that's such a sad story.
> 
> Steve I'm a little concerned by all this nakedness - don't u get cold in the winter


Hugs are better than clothes! Im sat in my under garments now. If im home alone im never clothed its bad for the enviroment as it measn I have to use the washing machine to wash more clothes using more electric and pumping out harmful soaps


----------



## xmadxmoex

Obviously Steve is a nature loving kinda guy! Trootle, my step-dad is called steve, as far as i know, apart form being scottish hes relativly normal :lol2:


----------



## The Doug

SteveCourty said:


> Hugs are better than clothes! Im sat in my under garments now. If im home alone im never clothed its bad for the enviroment as it measn I have to use the washing machine to wash more clothes using more electric and pumping out harmful soaps


Good on ya lad!:2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

Right im off!! Long day tommorow! See ya!


----------



## xmadxmoex

Trootle said:


> Right im off!! Long day tommorow! See ya!


Laters Mate


----------



## Daised

SteveCourty said:


> Hugs are better than clothes! Im sat in my under garments now. If im home alone im never clothed its bad for the enviroment as it measn I have to use the washing machine to wash more clothes using more electric and pumping out harmful soaps


Hmmm that is a good point but what about extra heating in the winter, or do u have enough viva etc that you don't need any?

Trootle it's not much fun when you're on your own and working....

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveCourty

Daised said:


> Hmmm that is a good point but what about extra heating in the winter, or do u have enough viva etc that you don't need any?
> 
> Trootle it's not much fun when you're on your own and working....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


even in the winter my gas bill is only £20 a month my electric is creeping up to £200 a month slowly :bash:


----------



## Daised

£200? How many vivs do you have?! 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveCourty

Daised said:


> £200? How many vivs do you have?!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


1 or 2


----------



## xmadxmoex

Ours is only £90 a month after last winter.. though that was a shock it going up from £50 a month lol! :bash:


----------



## SteveCourty

xmadxmoex said:


> Ours is only £90 a month after last winter.. though that was a shock it going up from £50 a month lol! :bash:


Well my collection shrunk drastically as I split with my missus and she took loads of stuff so itll probably go down BUT i have ordered something like 40 lizards


----------



## NicolasB

SteveCourty said:


> Well my collection shrunk drastically as I split with my missus and she took loads of stuff so itll probably go down BUT i have ordered something like 40 lizards


40 lizards?! hope you gonna have enough money at the month to feed yourself after what its gonna cost to feed them! :lol2:

Went to take my AWD's for holiday boarding a few weeks back, the woman has over 400 reps in her house!:gasp: felt like i was in heaven! one room has 94 vivs in it! AMAZING!

I tell you whats amazing though mate, after our great football banter last night i logged off and popped into LFC.TV (As we do) and what did i see? the amazing news of Downing joining LFC! :no1:

not gonna change this into a football thread again tho, so i am off!

Have a good evening all...

:2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

NicolasB said:


> 40 lizards?! hope you gonna have enough money at the month to feed yourself after what its gonna cost to feed them! :lol2:
> 
> Went to take my AWD's for holiday boarding a few weeks back, the woman has over 400 reps in her house!:gasp: felt like i was in heaven! one room has 94 vivs in it! AMAZING!
> 
> I tell you whats amazing though mate, after our great football banter last night i logged off and popped into LFC.TV (As we do) and what did i see? the amazing news of Downing joining LFC! :no1:
> 
> not gonna change this into a football thread again tho, so i am off!
> 
> Have a good evening all...
> 
> :2thumb:


Yeah I saw it last night but the discussion had ended so thought I might get shot if I brought it up again.

I have on route

12 Pseudotrapelus sinaitus
6 Trapelus savigyni
3 Agama agama
4 Acanthocercus atricollis
3-4 Agama persimillis
10 Stenodactylus sthenodactylus
6 Anolis roquet

and maybe some others but they are maybes!

2 Japalura splendida
6 Stenodactylus mauriatanicus
1 Acanthosaura capra

Im also considering some 

Calotes jubatus
Striped water dragon (sorry cant remember the scientific)
Agama aceluta
Agama mwanzae

The problem with the bottom 4 is space


----------



## xmadxmoex

SteveCourty said:


> I have on route
> 
> ALOT


Jesus!!! 

sounds amazing! 

Im off for the evening now chaps.. have fun!


----------



## xgemmax

Hello all... i think you will find i have the hardest job out of the people in here. :lol2:

I won £20 at bingo then had to spend some of it to by my mother some chips :bash:


----------



## JustJack

Afternoon guys : victory:


----------



## Daised

evening Trootle! 

any decisions on the gecko front?


----------



## JustJack

Daised said:


> evening Trootle!
> 
> any decisions on the gecko front?


Nope not yet.. I have until my b'day (october) to decide and save!!
But i saw some panther chams today... and OMG!! Stunning :mf_dribble:


----------



## Daised

oh dear another one to add into the mix! don't know anything about Panther Chams, friend of mine has a pygmy cham that's the cutest thing ever


----------



## SteveCourty

Trootle said:


> Nope not yet.. I have until my b'day (october) to decide and save!!
> But i saw some panther chams today... and OMG!! Stunning :mf_dribble:


What are you looking for?


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> What are you looking for?


Oh nothing special.. Im thinking of getting a Crested Gecko :flrt:

Daised: :lol2: Search them on google ! They are stunning :mf_dribble:


----------



## Daised

wow some of the colours on them look like they've been photoshopped! (unless maybe they had!?)


----------



## xmadxmoex

Evening chaps and chappets! how are we all? 

Last night shift before a week off woohoo!


----------



## kirky1980

holaaa people hows things going?
and no daised panther chams really look like that. there awesome:no1:


----------



## NicolasB

u lot started early! im still sat at work! :bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## kirky1980

NicolasB said:


> u lot started early! im still sat at work! :bash::bash::bash::bash:


 
lol what you doing at work this late on a friday :lol2: iv been on the bevvy all afternoon lol


----------



## NicolasB

kirky1980 said:


> lol what you doing at work this late on a friday :lol2: iv been on the bevvy all afternoon lol


work 8-6 every :censor: day mate! sit here on a friday afternoon thinking whats the point, everyone's in the pub!


----------



## JustJack

Daised said:


> wow some of the colours on them look like they've been photoshopped! (unless maybe they had!?)


They really are like that! They are sick!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Daised

1pm Friday finish FTW - It should be the law! 

I've unpacked the last of my books, done the housework and got mice out to fed the girls... now I'm sitting here designing new bookshelves and watching Uther basking under his lamp... it's a tough life (well the housework was tough  )


----------



## xmadxmoex

kirky1980 said:


> holaaa people hows things going?
> and no daised panther chams really look like that. there awesome:no1:


Coulodnt be better being stuck in the office lol! :bash:

8-6 sounds like a long shift to me!!


----------



## NicolasB

8-6 feels like an eternity mate! but i guess its better than no job! :lol2:

someone has to pay for the reps food and housing i guess... :whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

lol i cant believe how many people work to 6 lol
mind you id rather be working than being a dam cripple lol i cant go back work til next year


----------



## xmadxmoex

NicolasB said:


> 8-6 feels like an eternity mate! but i guess its better than no job! :lol2:
> 
> someone has to pay for the reps food and housing i guess... :whistling2:


you should try 8am till 11pm.. our weekend shifts here are killer :lol2: do 2 weekend days for every 3 weekends, feels like your never away form the place. 

Kirky, unlucky mate! what happened?


----------



## kirky1980

xmadxmoex said:


> you should try 8am till 11pm.. our weekend shifts here are killer :lol2: do 2 weekend days for every 3 weekends, feels like your never away form the place.
> 
> Kirky, unlucky mate! what happened?


ach i ripped tendons and ligaments in the bottom of my back 12 years ago but i went back to work 3 weeks early then they went again and now its happened about 7 times now but its because i wont give them time to heal so the doctor ordered me to take a year of in february to allow them to heal as much as possible.but im tearing my hair out now because i cant sit lol


----------



## SteveCourty

Im off to get drunk in a vicarage  My mates dads a vicar and on holiday so im taking full advantage! I wish I had a nun outfit for fancy dress.


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Im off to get drunk in a vicarage  My mates dads a vicar and on holiday so im taking full advantage! I wish I had a nun outfit for fancy dress.


what about your choir boy outfit ? you have one dont you :whistling2:


----------



## Daised

ouch that sounds nasty Kirky 

nuns outfit - I'm surprised you don't have one on standby just in case!

N


----------



## AuntyLizard

Think I am off to chill out a bit.. I had forgotten why I went into hiding for a bit but, got my wake up call today.

Liz


----------



## xmadxmoex

Kirky.. sounds very painful! indeed


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> what about your choir boy outfit ? you have one dont you :whistling2:


its in the wash it got some stains on it


----------



## xgemmax

hello everyone  My monster child is in bed, and now i want to paint my nails but have no idea what colour... 

Bright orange, bright green, blue, bright strawberry smelling pink, red, light pink or a browny colour... i have yellow but i dont like it :lol2:

choices :whistling2:


----------



## Daised

Oh I did mine bright purple today 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## xgemmax

I did mine blue in the end, I am bored in the evenings


----------



## xmadxmoex

xgemmax said:


> I did mine blue in the end, I am bored in the evenings


Dont blame me :lol2:

Youll have spartacus to keep you entertained when hes bigger haha


----------



## kirky1980

yeah it is bloody painful dosnt help that iv gota 2 year old to run after everyday now lol


----------



## xmadxmoex

kirky1980 said:


> yeah it is bloody painful dosnt help that iv gota 2 year old to run after everyday now lol


I find it bad enough chasing our 17 month old so god knows how you find it


----------



## kirky1980

xmadxmoex said:


> I find it bad enough chasing our 17 month old so god knows how you find it


ach some days its not sore and im fine but i can bend down and pick a baby wipe and end up in absolute agony lol

im like a total pussy these days lol


----------



## xgemmax

16 month old... not 17 months :bash:

I hate friday nights home alone, there is nothing on tv :blahblah:


----------



## kirky1980

xgemmax said:


> 16 month old... not 17 months :bash:
> 
> I hate friday nights home alone, there is nothing on tv :blahblah:


lol me too.. kids are in bed the wife is working and tv is piss 

oh well theres always more beer to be drunk :lol2:


----------



## xgemmax

see child monster is alseep, BD monster is asleep i think, ninja gerbils are going to be free into the wild if they dont stop chewing :lol2:

My other half is at work, but he is on here (xmadxmoex) so i can still bug him :whistling2:


----------



## xmadxmoex

haha ooops.. i thought he was 17 months.. my bad! :bash:


----------



## kirky1980

xgemmax said:


> see child monster is alseep, BD monster is asleep i think, ninja gerbils are going to be free into the wild if they dont stop chewing :lol2:
> 
> My other half is at work, but he is on here (xmadxmoex) so i can still bug him :whistling2:


awww aint that sweet you even joined the forum together:flrt:

lol im kidding just get wasted and fall asleep before he comes in lol


----------



## JustJack

Im watching Night and Day.. Epic movie!!


----------



## xgemmax

kirky1980 said:


> awww aint that sweet you even joined the forum together:flrt:
> 
> lol im kidding just get wasted and fall asleep before he comes in lol


I like forums lol... but i have had enough of the pregnancy/ parenting one i am on... too many hormonal women. :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> Im watching Night and Day.. Epic movie!!


 
oi is it no past your bedtime yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> oi is it no past your bedtime yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Im at my dads : victory:


----------



## kirky1980

xgemmax said:


> I like forums lol... but i have had enough of the pregnancy/ parenting one i am on... too many hormonal women. :lol2:


:devil: women and there hormones. its enough to drive you insane :lol2:


----------



## xgemmax

Trootle said:


> Im at my dads : victory:


How old are you :lol2:

Im 23 untill last month i thought i was 22 :blush:


----------



## AuntyLizard

kirky1980 said:


> lol i cant believe how many people work to 6 lol
> mind you id rather be working than being a dam cripple lol i cant go back work til next year


Hey join the club.. I haven't been able to work for 6 years now and the worst thing I ever done was have a back operation.. I was told I would be good as new after that but, sadly it went a little wrong and I have now been diagnosed with a pain and fatigue syndrome called Fibromyalgia and I will never get back to work.

Liz


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> Im at my dads : victory:


ahh so you told him your mum let you stay up to half ten then did you :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

xgemmax said:


> How old are you :lol2:
> 
> Im 23 untill last month i thought i was 22 :blush:


Im 13.. Why?? :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> ahh so you told him your mum let you stay up to half ten then did you :lol2:


Hahahah! No. I can stay up until whenever i like thank you very much.


----------



## xgemmax

wow 10 years younger than me... I feel old :lol2:


----------



## xmadxmoex

kirky1980 said:


> awww aint that sweet you even joined the forum together:flrt:
> 
> lol im kidding just get wasted and fall asleep before he comes in lol


Aint it just :whistling2:haha 

Evening Trootle  no school tomorrow then


----------



## kirky1980

Aunty_Lizard said:


> Hey join the club.. I haven't been able to work for 6 years now and the worst thing I ever done was have a back operation.. I was told I would be good as new after that but, sadly it went a little wrong and I have now been diagnosed with a pain and fatigue syndrome called Fibromyalgia and I will never get back to work.
> 
> Liz


yeah it sucks dont it lol

i know a girl who has that. it must be horrible to have. she manages to work but she struggles with 5 hours a day. poor thing


----------



## JustJack

xmadxmoex said:


> Aint it just :whistling2:haha
> 
> Evening Trootle  no school tomorrow then


Nope! Transformers 3 tommorrow, then bowling on sunday!


----------



## xgemmax

Trootle said:


> Nope! Transformers 3 tommorrow, then bowling on sunday!



Both i would like to do this weekend. Im awaiting the new cars movie :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

xgemmax said:


> Both i would like to do this weekend. Im awaiting the new cars movie :whistling2:


Same!!! :lol2: Looks awesome!


----------



## xmadxmoex

kirky1980 said:


> ahh so you told him your mum let you stay up to half ten then did you :lol2:


:rotfl:
Transformers 3, youll have to let us know how it is


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> Hahahah! No. I can stay up until whenever i like thank you very much.


lol im winding you up young whippersnapper.

i went to see transformers in 3d last week. its fantastic and i need a 3d tv now lol


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> lol im winding you up young whippersnapper.
> 
> i went to see transformers in 3d last week. its fantastic and i need a 3d tv now lol


I will let you know how it is madmoe 

I hope i see it in 3D : victory:


----------



## xgemmax

i cant do 3d movies. they give me head aches and the old man cant see with out his glaseses :lol2:


----------



## AuntyLizard

kirky1980 said:


> yeah it sucks dont it lol
> 
> i know a girl who has that. it must be horrible to have. she manages to work but she struggles with 5 hours a day. poor thing


Yep it sucks and yeah I am never even on strong pain killers without pain my back is the worst though. I have found it so difficult as I had a job that was demanding, sometimes quite physical but, I loved and I really miss it. Worst of all though I miss the social side of working some days I get really lonely.

Liz


----------



## JustJack

xgemmax said:


> i cant do 3d movies. they give me head aches and the old man cant see with out his glaseses :lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## xgemmax

anyways I am going to bed as I have a baby to sort out in the morning, and an eventful task of feeding Spartacus (i just make it eventful)

So i will have to love you and leave you till when ever i am online again :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

Aunty_Lizard said:


> Yep it sucks and yeah I am never even on strong pain killers without pain my back is the worst though. I have found it so difficult as I had a job that was demanding, sometimes quite physical but, I loved and I really miss it. Worst of all though I miss the social side of working some days I get really lonely.
> 
> Liz


yeah i dont know how she manages she works at kids club in the morning them again after school. it must be difficult for her but she dosnt want to give into it. personaly i would of gave it up years ago but she wont listen lol the stubborn git :lol2:


----------



## xmadxmoex

xgemmax said:


> i cant do 3d movies. they give me head aches and the old man cant see with out his glaseses :lol2:


How Rude! 

Aunty_Lizard - sounds terrible!!


----------



## kirky1980

xgemmax said:


> anyways I am going to bed as I have a baby to sort out in the morning, and an eventful task of feeding Spartacus (i just make it eventful)
> 
> So i will have to love you and leave you till when ever i am online again :lol2:


nighty night : victory:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> nighty night : victory:


Im off to!
Going to finish watching the movie : victory:


----------



## xmadxmoex

Slackers!


----------



## kirky1980

theres a good programme on natgeo wild just now about deadly reptiles


----------



## AuntyLizard

kirky1980 said:


> yeah i dont know how she manages she works at kids club in the morning them again after school. it must be difficult for her but she dosnt want to give into it. personaly i would of gave it up years ago but she wont listen lol the stubborn git :lol2:


:lol2: I used to work in mainstream school with teenagers who had learning difficulties mainly behaviour difficulties as I was a behaviour specialist. I used to teach a small group P.E 3-4 times a week. I was stubborn too and kept trying to go back to work but, I had 2 prolapsed discs so after 10mths of getting back to work for 3 wks and having to have 8 off I realised I was doing myself no favours. Consultant said after my back op I would be good to go but, sadly that went wrong and then 2 years later I was diagnosed with Fibro.

I try and keep myself as mobile as possible but, pain is horrible to have to live with.

Liz x


----------



## kirky1980

Aunty_Lizard said:


> :lol2: I used to work in mainstream school with teenagers who had learning difficulties mainly behaviour difficulties as I was a behaviour specialist. I used to teach a small group P.E 3-4 times a week. I was stubborn too and kept trying to go back to work but, I had 2 prolapsed discs so after 10mths of getting back to work for 3 wks and having to have 8 off I realised I was doing myself no favours. Consultant said after my back op I would be good to go but, sadly that went wrong and then 2 years later I was diagnosed with Fibro.
> 
> I try and keep myself as mobile as possible but, pain is horrible to have to live with.
> 
> Liz x


lol thats strange that both of you were in a simmilar enviroment at work lol 
im sure my next step if it goes again will be an op of some sort,well that what my phsyio tells me anyway. so that comment alone makes me slow down a hell of a lot now


----------



## Daised

Aunt_Lizzy - sounds awful, my dad has it in his legs and arms and suffers pretty bad 

Rain has halted play on the garden which means more house related unpacking and tidying is on the agenda today then might go see the last HP film this evening (but only in 2d cause 3d gives me a wobbly head!)


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> Aunt_Lizzy - sounds awful, my dad has it in his legs and arms and suffers pretty bad
> 
> Rain has halted play on the garden which means more house related unpacking and tidying is on the agenda today then might go see the last HP film this evening (but only in 2d cause 3d gives me a wobbly head!)


yeah it raining here aswell for the first time this week :devil:

but hey off to the football today got southend in friendly so time to get on it:whistling2:


----------



## AuntyLizard

:lol2: Well today I am going to have to go shopping grrrr hate Sainsburys on a Saturday. Then come home put it away and start dishing my orders out as to what needs doing in the house.. Think a trip to the local tip is going to be in order..

Liz


----------



## xgemmax

we need to go to sainsburys to get some milk. i hate shopping at the best of times :bash:


----------



## JustJack

WOOOOOOOOOOW!
Transformers 3 is f:censor:ing awesome!
Especially in 3d!!


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOW!
> Transformers 3 is f:censor:ing awesome!
> Especially in 3d!!


meh lol 

*drink !!!*


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> meh lol
> 
> *drink !!!*


:lol2:
Afternoon Kirky


----------



## Daised

yep we went to Tesco today such fun on a saturday... 

still done the house work and managed to unpack a few more boxes, don't think we're going to be finished unpacking before the outlaws come up on Thursday though... Oh well if the weather's pants they can help with the unpacking 

how was the footie kirky? southend is my childhood local team so I hope they won


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> yep we went to Tesco today such fun on a saturday...
> 
> still done the house work and managed to unpack a few more boxes, don't think we're going to be finished unpacking before the outlaws come up on Thursday though... Oh well if the weather's pants they can help with the unpacking
> 
> how was the footie kirky? southend is my childhood local team so I hope they won


hahaha your kidding right? no the mighty dundee won 2-0 saying that i should of been about 8 lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:

afternoon young whippersnapper:whip:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> hahaha your kidding right? no the mighty dundee won 2-0 saying that i should of been about 8 lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> afternoon young whippersnapper:whip:


Am i really 'A young and inexperienced person considered to be presumptuous or overconfident'??


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> Am i really 'A young and inexperienced person considered to be presumptuous or overconfident'??


did you swallow a dictionary?:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> did you swallow a dictionary?:lol2:


Maybe :whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> Maybe :whistling2:


i think you did :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Daised

kirky1980 said:


> hahaha your kidding right? no the mighty dundee won 2-0 saying that i should of been about 8 lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> afternoon young whippersnapper:whip:


if it was southend on sea from down Essex then nope I'm not kidding  if it was some other random southend team then yes I was 

ah well at least you're happy your team won!


Nowt wrong with swallowing a dictionary I used to read mine when I ran out of reading books from the library when I was younger but then I am a bit strange:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> i think you did :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I actually googled it..
Didnt know what it meant, and you kept addressing me by it so i had to find out.


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> if it was southend on sea from down Essex then nope I'm not kidding  if it was some other random southend team then yes I was
> 
> ah well at least you're happy your team won!
> 
> 
> Nowt wrong with swallowing a dictionary I used to read mine when I ran out of reading books from the library when I was younger but then I am a bit strange:lol2:


 lol yes it was southend utd from league 2 in england im not sure where they are from just know there an english team lol


and yeah that is strange :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Evvvvvvvvvening


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> Evvvvvvvvvening


Hhheeelllloooooo Mr.Steve


----------



## SteveCourty

Trootle said:


> Hhheeelllloooooo Mr.Steve


Howdi.

Guess what I did on Friday night


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> Howdi.
> 
> Guess what I did on Friday night


Hmmmm.. I dont know??
What did you do on friday night?


----------



## SteveCourty

Trootle said:


> Hmmmm.. I dont know??
> What did you do on friday night?


I got really drunk in a vicarage hence me not being on as ive had a 3 day hangover! I even kept my clothes or other clothes on for nearly all the night you guys would have been proud


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> I got really drunk in a vicarage hence me not being on as ive had a 3 day hangover! I even kept my clothes or other clothes on for nearly all the night you guys would have been proud
> 
> image


well that cheered me up:lol2:yay the choir boy pose love it dude


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> I got really drunk in a vicarage hence me not being on as ive had a 3 day hangover! I even kept my clothes or other clothes on for nearly all the night you guys would have been proud
> 
> image


:rotfl: :lol2: :rotfl: :lol2: :rotfl: :lol2: :rotfl: :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

This is what drinking in a vicarage done to me


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> This is what drinking in a vicarage done to me
> 
> image


thats a face only a mother could love lol

iv had a fair few of them in my time. i am disappointed though, there no drool:devil:


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> This is what drinking in a vicarage done to me
> 
> image


:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> thats a face only a mother could love lol
> 
> iv had a fair few of them in my time. i am disappointed though, there no drool:devil:


I assure you there was plenty! the great thing is as everyone else was trashed I didnt get ruined in my sleep


----------



## JustJack

Im soooo bored! :devil:


----------



## SteveCourty

A bit of flesh for you fans


----------



## JustJack

You lot are so quiet tonight!


----------



## Daised

I'm still getting over Steve in his various poses! 

been busy tidying the house ready for when the outlaws come up on Thursday  have now unpacked the spare bedroom so they have somewhere to sleep now at least.... 

and picking up a new viv for Uther on Wednesday night - 5x2x2 should be big enough for him forever I hope?!


----------



## JustJack

Daised said:


> I'm still getting over Steve in his various poses!
> 
> been busy tidying the house ready for when the outlaws come up on Thursday  have now unpacked the spare bedroom so they have somewhere to sleep now at least....
> 
> and picking up a new viv for Uther on Wednesday night - 5x2x2 should be big enough for him forever I hope?!


WOW! Lucky BD!
And evening Daised


----------



## Daised

evening trootle  

I just hope he apprciates how lucky he is 
now just got to decide how to deck out the interior,


----------



## berbers

Daised said:


> evening trootle
> 
> I just hope he apprciates how lucky he is
> now just got to decide how to deck out the interior,


something that size is crying out for a fake rock build or something. will make a great focal point: victory:


----------



## Daised

that's the plan, time to dust off the old Games Workshop paints and scenery building stuff  luckily we're buying bits and pieces of furniture from Ikea at the moment so will save any polysterene sheets we get 

I'm thinking some kind of ruined templey type thing with a basking spot on the top on one side


----------



## violentchopper

Daised said:


> that's the plan, time to dust off the old Games Workshop paints and scenery building stuff  luckily we're buying bits and pieces of furniture from Ikea at the moment so will save any polysterene sheets we get
> 
> I'm thinking some kind of ruined templey type thing with a basking spot on the top on one side


Ha ha wicked, I thought I was the only one that uses games workshop paints to paint hides. I swear I found nearly every colour made on my doorstep lol well that's what I tell people


----------



## Daised

well they work for scenery on a table top so don't see why they wouldn't work in a viv  plus they're water based acrylics designed to be non-toxic and non-reactive with stuff like polsyterene and modelling clays... seems like a win win situation to me


----------



## violentchopper

Daised said:


> well they work for scenery on a table top so don't see why they wouldn't work in a viv  plus they're water based acrylics designed to be non-toxic and non-reactive with stuff like polsyterene and modelling clays... seems like a win win situation to me


Yeah plus coating it with varnish too. Do you use green stuff too. I suppose you could make a whole hide out of it. 
For those who don't know what green stuff is, it's modelling putty that comes in a blue and yellow strip. When you mix the colour it turns green and can then harden. It's really good


----------



## Daised

I've used it before on models, think it would be a little expensive to build a whole hide out of it thou! 

Might see if I can start sketching out some ideas tomorrow.....


----------



## SteveCourty

I use pond paint on the big builds. Not cheap but waterproof :2thumb:


----------



## Daised

hmm I was planning on doing the whole grouting, spraying with stone effect paint that I've seen quite a few people do on here... think it looks well effective 

Then some artistic highlights and a couple of coats of varnish to seal it all...


----------



## SteveCourty

Daised said:


> hmm I was planning on doing the whole grouting, spraying with stone effect paint that I've seen quite a few people do on here... think it looks well effective
> 
> Then some artistic highlights and a couple of coats of varnish to seal it all...


I used that stuff it was very very expensive and not a tougth a finish as grout and pond paint


----------



## Daised

SteveCourty said:


> I used that stuff it was very very expensive and not a tougth a finish as grout and pond paint


 
any pics? also where would I get pond paint from? garden centre or online?


how is everyone this rainy Tuesday?

N


----------



## SteveCourty

Daised said:


> any pics? also where would I get pond paint from? garden centre or online?
> 
> 
> how is everyone this rainy Tuesday?
> 
> N


I threw the sprayed one out and started again. People seem to love it but I was unimpressed. I get mine from a local pet shop but I guess anywhere that sells stuff like pond liner will stock or be able to get it. Garden centre would be your best shout I reckon


----------



## kirky1980

i used plastikote on a ledge that done for my leo and that turned out really well with a nice effect but its expensive.you also get one that gives a cracked effect aswell but again its dam expensive


----------



## norfendz

evening all. whats on tonights agenda?


----------



## SteveCourty

not alot. Bath and bed i rekon.


Damn im hardcore


----------



## JustJack

Who reckons that £2 is alright for 10 adult dubia roaches??


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> not alot. Bath and bed i rekon.
> 
> 
> Damn im hardcore


i just got a great copy of fast five downloaded but it wont let me move so i can watch it through my ps3. and the one i went watch the other night there only half the screen visible.:devil:

maybe i should take my wife to the cinema more often i cant handle these stresses :lol2:


----------



## norfendz

everyones on a boring night tonight then? trootle paid 2 pound for 10 females


----------



## SteveCourty

Trootle said:


> Who reckons that £2 is alright for 10 adult dubia roaches??


Yes they sell for 50-80p individually!



kirky1980 said:


> i just got a great copy of fast five downloaded but it wont let me move so i can watch it through my ps3. and the one i went watch the other night there only half the screen visible.:devil:
> 
> maybe i should take my wife to the cinema more often i cant handle these stresses :lol2:


You cant beat the cinema especially 3D


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> everyones on a boring night tonight then? trootle paid 2 pound for 10 females


If there fems thats an amzing deal


----------



## norfendz

SteveCourty said:


> If there fems thats an amzing deal


 well i got the 12 females for 2 pound and 10 males for 10 pound i think


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Yes they sell for 50-80p individually!
> 
> 
> 
> You cant beat the cinema especially 3D


lol yeah i went to see transformers 3 the other week in 3d and omfg that was amazing. its the only movie iv saw in 3d and wow i needa tv like that lol
the only thing i was disappointed in was the fact they gave you real shades and not the one blue and red eye glasses lol


----------



## norfendz

kirky1980 said:


> lol yeah i went to see transformers 3 the other week in 3d and omfg that was amazing. its the only movie iv saw in 3d and wow i needa tv like that lol
> the only thing i was disappointed in was the fact they gave you real shades and not the one blue and red eye glasses lol


 i used to have some of them when my nana used to buy me this dinosaur magazine that ya make a t-rex skeleton lol there was 3d pics in the magazine


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> i used to have some of them when my nana used to buy me this dinosaur magazine that ya make a t-rex skeleton lol there was 3d pics in the magazine


wow do you remember that lmfao i had that aswell it was amazing lol

on a brighter note the footie season kicks of on saturday even though its just a crap cup match and no league football til august 6 :devil: but theres football wooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo


----------



## norfendz

kirky1980 said:


> wow do you remember that lmfao i had that aswell it was amazing lol
> 
> on a brighter note the footie season kicks of on saturday even though its just a crap cup match and no league football til august 6 :devil: but theres football wooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo


 lol yea it was mint, after ya done the skeleton ya got the outer skin lol i never got that far though  .

and yea i cant wait cos atm i cant even watch the womans football lol weve just had a new signing aswell so things are looking up although i admit i am feeling a little bit scared of leicester and west ham, still ur a dundee fan so your scared of every tea in the league that isnt urs lol


----------



## SteveCourty

Ive been watching LFCTV trying to get some action. Friendlies just dont do it though


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> lol yea it was mint, after ya done the skeleton ya got the outer skin lol i never got that far though  .
> 
> and yea i cant wait cos atm i cant even watch the womans football lol weve just had a new signing aswell so things are looking up although i admit i am feeling a little bit scared of leicester and west ham, still ur a dundee fan so your scared of every tea in the league that isnt urs lol


here here the dees aint scared of anyone lol only barcalona had had a better unbeaten record than dundee last year and that was with only having 13 players lol mark my words that league will be destroyed next year....................... i hope:lol2:



SteveCourty said:


> Ive been watching LFCTV trying to get some action. Friendlies just dont do it though


ahhh dam i always forget about that channel lol i ususally just bypass that and go straight to the hd channels lol


----------



## norfendz

SteveCourty said:


> Ive been watching LFCTV trying to get some action. Friendlies just dont do it though


 dont know like did u see the qpr score?


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> lol yeah i went to see transformers 3 the other week in 3d and omfg that was amazing. its the only movie iv saw in 3d and wow i needa tv like that lol
> the only thing i was disappointed in was the fact they gave you real shades and not the one blue and red eye glasses lol


Transformers is bloody awesome!

And my mum let me spend £5 on ebay so im getting some roaches!


----------



## norfendz

Trootle said:


> Transformers is bloody awesome!
> 
> And my mum let me spend £5 on ebay so im getting some roaches!


 a 5a? get a season ticket for dundee :no1:


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> dont know like did u see the qpr score?


was that the under 18s 8-0? I havent but watched most of the asian tour had a busy few days so havent seen anything for the past day or two


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> a 5a? get a season ticket for dundee :no1:


Im sure he doesnt want to waste the fiver


----------



## JustJack

I could of wasted it on some random stuff..
But roaches are better : victory:


----------



## norfendz

SteveCourty said:


> was that the under 18s 8-0? I havent but watched most of the asian tour had a busy few days so havent seen anything for the past day or two


 nah the senior squad. they won 13-0 lol they were only 4-0 up at half time


----------



## Daised

ergh football  

roaches sound much more interesting - you going to start your own colony Trootle?


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> nah the senior squad. they won 13-0 lol they were only 4-0 up at half time


when was that?


----------



## JustJack

Daised said:


> ergh football
> 
> roaches sound much more interesting - you going to start your own colony Trootle?


I might do..
My mum is 'thinking' about letting me buy them tommorow..
But it may take a while to get a colony as if i do get them i will only be getting 10! :lol2:
And foot balll is crap! :devil:


----------



## Daised

hehe I want to do a colony too


----------



## JustJack

Daised said:


> hehe I want to do a colony too


I have a mealworm colony on the go! :lol2:


----------



## norfendz

SteveCourty said:


> when was that?


 last night i think, i saw it on sky sports news this morning


----------



## Daised

Trootle said:


> I have a mealworm colony on the go! :lol2:


oh no I don't think I could do them - or super mario worms they freak me out!


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> last night i think, i saw it on sky sports news this morning


Cornish amateurs Tavistock apparantley ive been googling its pretty much like playing Dundee so not bad


----------



## JustJack

Daised said:


> oh no I don't think I could do them - or super mario worms they freak me out!


Super morio's are nasty!
Been pumped with steroids to get 'em bigger! Just like freaky bodybuilders! (Like walnuts in a condom!) Hahah :lol2: Sorry just had to saay it!


----------



## SteveCourty

Trootle said:


> Super morio's are nasty!
> Been pumped with steroids to get 'em bigger! Just like freaky bodybuilders! (Like walnuts in a condom!) Hahah :lol2: Sorry just had to saay it!


No thats super mealies Morios are a completely different species which are naturally that size


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> No thats super mealies Morios are a completely different species which are naturally that size


Hmmm thats not what i was told... Any way at my LRS they are super something!


----------



## SteveCourty

Zophobas morio are morio worms
Tenebrio molitor are mealies


----------



## SteveCourty

Trootle said:


> Hmmm thats not what i was told... Any way at my LRS they are super something!


BTW what is your local in oxford area I have friends near oxford who are on the lookout for shops


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> BTW what is your local in oxford area I have friends near oxford who are on the lookout for shops


Reptile accessories from Evolution Reptiles Absolutley brilliant shop! Small but have nice selection, very clean and Pete the owner is very helpful!
Yarnton Nurseries Garden Centre - Oxford Garden Centre Yarnton is the also a brilliant place to go! Got my first snake there 5 years ago! Got a array of lizards, snakes, chelonia, and inverts! Also LOADS of fish, especially koi! And birds hamster etc.
And pythons lair.. They do have some more unusual stuff, but I have stopped going there! My asthma got really bad after spending a while in there! Doesn't help with unclean cages, and 2 bloody huge great danes (which i am allerfic to, and terrifies my sister, when they jsut jump up on her! )


----------



## norfendz

SteveCourty said:


> Cornish amateurs Tavistock apparantley ive been googling its pretty much like playing Dundee so not bad


 yea thats them. still 9 goals in one half pretty impressive : victory:


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> yea thats them. still 9 goals in one half pretty impressive : victory:


9 goals in 2 games is impressive!


----------



## norfendz

SteveCourty said:


> 9 goals in 2 games is impressive!


 9 goals in a season is impressive ey kirky lol


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> a 5a? get a season ticket for dundee :no1:


haha i bet our season tickets are more expensive than yours at boro thats a guarentee



SteveCourty said:


> Cornish amateurs Tavistock apparantley ive been googling its pretty much like playing Dundee so not bad


and na mate we would give liverpool a run for there money lol its not that hard really plus we done it before against a far superior liverpool team than the crap they have now. the thug stevie g aint good enough to grace the same pitch that your very own john barnes claimed was the best pitch he had ever played on after coming from 2 goals down to draw with the dees and that was against liverpools greatest team in history so god knows what we would do to you now :Na_Na_Na_Na:



norfendz said:


> 9 goals in a season is impressive ey kirky lol


na not really but being a boro fan i can see why you think thats impressive


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> haha i bet our season tickets are more expensive than yours at boro thats a guarentee
> 
> 
> and na mate we would give liverpool a run for there money lol its not that hard really plus we done it before against a far superior liverpool team than the crap they have now. the thug stevie g aint good enough to grace the same pitch that your very own john barnes claimed was the best pitch he had ever played on after coming from 2 goals down to draw with the dees and that was against liverpools greatest team in history so god knows what we would do to you now :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> na not really but being a boro fan i can see why you think thats impressive


ahh someones a wee bit defensive :whip:


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> ahh someones a wee bit defensive :whip:


oh no mate not defensive its what we call up here good banter lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> oh no mate not defensive its what we call up here good banter lol


Theres no good banter about Dundee


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Theres no good banter about Dundee


oh there is mate 

hows this for total football mate

‪Giorgi Nemsadze scoring for Dundee in 2-0 win over Dundee Utd. Season 2000/2001‬‏ - YouTube

‪Giorgi nemsadze scores a cracker for Dundee fc against Grimsby Town‬‏ - YouTube

i just wish he still played for us 
the only better player iv saw in a dundee top has a world cup winners medal for argentina lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> oh there is mate
> 
> hows this for total football mate
> 
> ‪Giorgi Nemsadze scoring for Dundee in 2-0 win over Dundee Utd. Season 2000/2001‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> ‪Giorgi nemsadze scores a cracker for Dundee fc against Grimsby Town‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> i just wish he still played for us
> the only better player iv saw in a dundee top has a world cup winners medal for argentina lol


ahh living in the past 

You guys did get royally screwed over though


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> ahh living in the past
> 
> You guys did get royally screwed over though


haha yeah what team dosnt live in the past in th uk though apart from manu celtic and rangers :devil: there all scumbags :lol2:

and yeah we were a bit from the chairman thinking he could bring in players to sell on as profit lol but it went pear shaped bigtime just wish it didnt happen again 7 years later though lol


----------



## norfendz

dunno like id be living in the past in terms of celtic there nout compared to when o neil was running the show and there was faces like larsson and john hart, bobo balde and such  good days


----------



## SteveCourty

larsson what a ledge. Five players ill always remember Fowler, Cantona, Larsson, Zola and Juninho


----------



## norfendz

SteveCourty said:


> larsson what a ledge. Five players ill always remember Fowler, Cantona, Larsson, Zola and Juninho


 very true. there was a fans interview with juninho not long ago on the boro website  its a bit sad that he cant listen to the games or anything like cos he loves our club


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> very true. there was a fans interview with juninho not long ago on the boro website  its a bit sad that he cant listen to the games or anything like cos he loves our club


Can you remember the opener in 96 I think it was when Ravenelli scored a hatrick think it finished 3-3


----------



## norfendz

SteveCourty said:


> Can you remember the opener in 96 I think it was when Ravenelli scored a hatrick think it finished 3-3


 thats going back a bit but yea. its sort of hard to think of our players scoring on thier debuts and getting hat tricks and so on lol


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> thats going back a bit but yea. its sort of hard to think of our players scoring on thier debuts and getting hat tricks and so on lol


lol was a great game. Not a bad team back then


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> dunno like id be living in the past in terms of celtic there nout compared to when o neil was running the show and there was faces like larsson and john hart, bobo balde and such  good days


 yeah larsson was good out of them 3 balde was rotten and a player i would never want in a dundee top he made me laugh lots lol and hartson was just a big brute lol but there best was di canio he used to make your jaw drop at times
but for me rangers had the better players like brian laudrup, gazza, ronald de boer, gattuso, kanchelskis aswell what a team that was lol


SteveCourty said:


> larsson what a ledge. Five players ill always remember Fowler, Cantona, Larsson, Zola and Juninho


for me ill always remember zola, giggs, dennis bergkamp,ravinelli,and king eric.
i went to see scotland play france in paris for world cup qualifier for italia 90. as usual scotland had a stinker but france had only 2 players that were any good that day 1 was jean-pierre papin and the other was an 18 year old eric cantona and iv never saw a performance as good as what he had that night ever.


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Can you remember the opener in 96 I think it was when Ravenelli scored a hatrick think it finished 3-3


he done it for dundee aswell lol in scottish cup match against clyde. he only got 4 games for us though before we went into administration lol


----------



## norfendz

lol ya cant beat someone who looks like an even redder phil mitchel in a green and white stripey top lol.


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> he done it for dundee aswell lol in scottish cup match against clyde. he only got 4 games for us though before we went into administration lol


Ravanelli played for Dundee?


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Ravanelli played for Dundee?


oh yeah we signed him after we sold claudio caniggia to rangers. we had ketsbia aswell also very nearly signed kinkladze and a retiring roberto mancini aswell


----------



## norfendz

SteveCourty said:


> Ravanelli played for Dundee?


 lol i know mad isnt it lol. i didnt know di canio was a manager now lol


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> lol i know mad isnt it lol. i didnt know di canio was a manager now lol


lol iv just saw that on sky sports news lol either did i :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> lol i know mad isnt it lol. i didnt know di canio was a manager now lol


Oh yes at swindon my local team 

Almost as good as when swindon had Wise as manager Poyet as assistant with Paul Ince as a coach.


----------



## kirky1980

oh yeah we signed him after we sold claudio caniggia to rangers. we had ketsbia aswell also very nearly signed kinkladze and a retiring roberto mancini aswell


----------



## kirky1980

do any off you guys play online poker at all? 
just wondering if it would be worth while starting up a game sometime


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> do any off you guys play online poker at all?
> just wondering if it would be worth while starting up a game sometime


Nope I spent 1 1/2 years working as a relief manager for a bookmakers its a mugs game mate


----------



## JustJack

I just ordered 30 adult roaches! 27 females, 3 males! Only £7 with P+P...


----------



## xgemmax

Hello :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Nope I spent 1 1/2 years working as a relief manager for a bookmakers its a mugs game mate


only if you never win it is lol but i do ok out of it considering iv only ever put 20 quid in my account and withdrew nearly 2k in the last 2 years


----------



## kirky1980

xgemmax said:


> Hello :2thumb:


hola seniorita


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> only if you never win it is lol but i do ok out of it considering iv only ever put 20 quid in my account and withdrew nearly 2k in the last 2 years


really? Not bad like 

The quickdraw/IT boxes in the bookies are the worse things I used to take thousands out of those each night


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> really? Not bad like
> 
> The quickdraw/IT boxes in the bookies are the worse things I used to take thousands out of those each night


lol i only stick a fiver on my football coupan every week and play poker anything else i dont know how to play so dont bother learning. dam i dont even know how to put a line on a horse :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> lol i only stick a fiver on my football coupan every week and play poker anything else i dont know how to play so dont bother learning. dam i dont even know how to put a line on a horse :lol2:


Thats a different story. 

Im good on the dogs I always do forecasts and tricasts and can read the form. I can guarantee you im up in the bookies but I dont actually gamble much. I do little 5p and 10p bets so a CTC and CFC on dogs is 1.20 on a 5p bet. you only need a forecast to cover a bet and a tricast will cover your evening


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Thats a different story.
> 
> Im good on the dogs I always do forecasts and tricasts and can read the form. I can guarantee you im up in the bookies but I dont actually gamble much. I do little 5p and 10p bets so a CTC and CFC on dogs is 1.20 on a 5p bet. you only need a forecast to cover a bet and a tricast will cover your evening


lol you of been aswell speaking chinese to me there mate im still none the wiser :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> lol you of been aswell speaking chinese to me there mate im still none the wiser :lol2:


lol a FC is a forecast a CFC combination forecast so pick three dogs 2 of them have to finish 1st and second. A combo of 3 dogs is 6 bets ie six ways they can come. TC is a tricast same as above but you predict 1st 2nd and 3rd again it works out in a combination of ways to be 6 bets.

You can do a reverse FC which is 2 dogs and they have to finish 1st and 2nd in any order thats only 2 bets (only 2 ways picking 2 dogs can come)


----------



## Daised

evening everyone 

Picked up Uther's new viv this evening it's frelling huge!


----------



## JustJack

Daised said:


> evening everyone
> 
> Picked up Uther's new viv this evening it's frelling huge!


Hello!
We need pictures! :devil:


----------



## SteveCourty

Trootle said:


> Hello!
> We need pictures! :devil:


and biscuits.... jammy dodgers or hob nobs will suffice


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> and biscuits.... jammy dodgers or hob nobs will suffice


:lol2:


----------



## Daised

SteveCourty said:


> and biscuits.... jammy dodgers or hob nobs will suffice


All I can offer is a humble naked digestive ...

Pics will follow sometime soon


----------



## kirky1980

oooooo did someone say naked ? :whistling2:


----------



## Daised

kirky1980 said:


> oooooo did someone say naked ? :whistling2:


 the only naked thing i'm offering is biscuits  actually that's the only thing i'm offering full stop 

N


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> the only naked thing i'm offering is biscuits  actually that's the only thing i'm offering full stop
> 
> N


well a naked biscuit sounds could enough for me right now lol at least it will be naked :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> oooooo did someone say naked ? :whistling2:


I'm in my pants.


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> I'm in my pants.


your always in pants or thongs :lol2:

im only wearing shorts and eating biscuits


----------



## kirky1980

oh yeah mate whats the name of that book again that you have about agamas?
i saw something on pirate bay about agamas but cant remember what thats called either lol


----------



## Daised

here you go Kirky


----------



## Spikebrit

kirky1980 said:


> oooooo did someone say naked ? :whistling2:


put it away no one wants to see you naked. 


I randomly click on this thread and the first post i see if you talking about nekedness. 

Jay


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> here you go Kirky
> 
> image


:flrt:



Spikebrit said:


> put it away no one wants to see you naked.
> 
> 
> I randomly click on this thread and the first post i see if you talking about nekedness.
> 
> Jay


your lucky you didnt put your head in a few days ago when steve was in his lass's thong :whistling2:


----------



## Daised

Spikebrit said:


> put it away no one wants to see you naked.
> 
> 
> I randomly click on this thread and the first post i see if you talking about nekedness.
> 
> Jay


just be thankful it was only talking, I was shocked and horrified the other day when steve appeared naked (not just once either several times!)

Nic


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> just be thankful it was only talking, I was shocked and horrified the other day when steve appeared naked (not just once either several times!)
> 
> Nic


yeah at least im decent enoght to leave that to the 18 plus forum :whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit

kirky1980 said:


> :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> your lucky you didnt put your head in a few days ago when steve was in his lass's thong :whistling2:


Now these pictures need to be reproduced for the world to see, where are these so called pictures. 

jay


----------



## kirky1980

lol the guy is nuts he will willingly put them up for peeps to see lol

they will be on page 630ish lol


----------



## norfendz

Juninho is playing boro's friendly against psv eindhoven next friday 
tickets are only a 10a unreal bargain


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> Juninho is playing boro's friendly against psv eindhoven next friday
> tickets are only a 10a unreal bargain


 i remember when he played for celtic he was stinking lol
shame to cos he was a great player for boro


----------



## norfendz

yea he wasnt too good for celtic to be honest but his hearts in boro, hes a true legend around here and i hope theres a massive crowd there to welcome him back


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> yea he wasnt too good for celtic to be honest but his hearts in boro, hes a true legend around here and i hope theres a massive crowd there to welcome him back


id imagine there would be for him he was class. at celtic his problem was there wasntenough players with skill that he had to pull stuff off, plus the fact in scotland you dont get time to get fancyandif you do then someone goes right through the back of you lol


----------



## norfendz

kirky1980 said:


> id imagine there would be for him he was class. at celtic his problem was there wasntenough players with skill that he had to pull stuff off, plus the fact in scotland you dont get time to get fancyandif you do then someone goes right through the back of you lol


 thats why hartson and balde were so good lol they were big headed brutes


----------



## kirky1980

come on the slask wroclaw!!!!!!!:no1:


----------



## kirky1980

just like to say a big thanks to slask wroclaw for a really enjoyable evening and to all dundee utd fans out there hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Daised

morning all, the outlaws have descended... they were supposed to arrive yesterday evening sometime after 7pm cause we were at work all day... got a phone call at 2:15 to say they were here and sitting on our driveway! 

they'd left Norfolk to get to Warrington at 8 yesterday morning in case they'd hit bad traffic!?!?!?

sigh 

at least i'm working from home today

hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> morning all, the outlaws have descended... they were supposed to arrive yesterday evening sometime after 7pm cause we were at work all day... got a phone call at 2:15 to say they were here and sitting on our driveway!
> 
> they'd left Norfolk to get to Warrington at 8 yesterday morning in case they'd hit bad traffic!?!?!?
> 
> sigh
> 
> at least i'm working from home today
> 
> hope you all have a lovely day


ouch sore one lol i hate when the outlaws comes they do my head in lots:lol2:


----------



## Daised

Meh mine are OK. Just expect us to work round them, already been asked twice when I'll be finished working so we can go out somewhere. And the oh has buggered off to work early this morning! 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> Meh mine are OK. Just expect us to work round them, already been asked twice when I'll be finished working so we can go out somewhere. And the oh has buggered off to work early this morning!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


lol stuff that mines get told if there not happy dont come lol they were always doing that saying just take the day off work and we will go out but ijust say well you pay my days wages and i will. that soon puts them off:whip:


----------



## Daised

lol maybe I should try that one. at least Uther is helping to keep them entertained they are watching him eat his greens atm...


----------



## kirky1980

woop woop i got a new job today lol i so cant be doing with sitting doing nothing anymore so screw my back :lol2:


----------



## Daised

*!*



kirky1980 said:


> woop woop i got a new job today lol i so cant be doing with sitting doing nothing anymore so screw my back :lol2:


 
yay! I think... hope your back is OK though!

N


----------



## violentchopper

kirky1980 said:


> woop woop i got a new job today lol i so cant be doing with sitting doing nothing anymore so screw my back :lol2:


That's it mate. Show that back who's boss. I know how you feel my back been killing me for 11 months. Only 25


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> yay! I think... hope your back is OK though!
> 
> N


haha i should be ok im not going back on site im starting work for my local retile shop :flrt:


violentchopper said:


> That's it mate. Show that back who's boss. I know how you feel my back been killing me for 11 months. Only 25


lol i know what you mean mate iv tore the tendons and ligimants at the bottom of my back 7 times in 12 year but i always go back to work far to early and never let them heal proparly so it ends up going again and im only 31 lol , but hey i cant knock back a chance at working with reptiles every single day :lol2:


----------



## norfendz

you down for the dundee united score mate lol


----------



## xmadxmoex

Evening all.. 

Kirky.. thats great news about the job lucky sod getting one in a rep shop! :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> you down for the dundee united score mate lol


mate physically pee'd my pants last night :lol2:
dam ultras came and trashed the town though and started attacking people in the street women, kids and everything windows all put in aswell. makes it worse the fact out of nearly 4000 polish fans that were there only 200 travelled from poland and the vast majority live in britain now :devil:


----------



## kirky1980

xmadxmoex said:


> Evening all..
> 
> Kirky.. thats great news about the job lucky sod getting one in a rep shop! :2thumb:


lol cheers mate i couldnt knock that back really it will be to much fun to do something silly like that lol


----------



## Daised

kirky1980 said:


> haha i should be ok im not going back on site im starting work for my local retile shop :flrt:


Awesome I'm jelly! 


Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> Awesome I'm jelly!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


mmmmmmm jelly :mf_dribble:


----------



## Daised

kirky1980 said:


> mmmmmmm jelly :mf_dribble:


Orange and raspberry layered today 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## xmadxmoex

kirky1980 said:


> lol cheers mate i couldnt knock that back really it will be to much fun to do something silly like that lol


Too right!!


----------



## kirky1980

Daised said:


> Orange and raspberry layered today
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


lol its only good with trifle mmmmmmm or vodka :lol2:


----------



## xgemmax

well done kirky on your new job :no1:

Baby is asleep, spartacus is sun bathing so I am bored :whip:


----------



## kirky1980

xgemmax said:


> well done kirky on your new job :no1:
> 
> Baby is asleep, spartacus is sun bathing so I am bored :whip:


thank you gemma i cant wait im all excited all ready lol

and im bored aswell i might play poker and win some money lol


----------



## norfendz

lmfaooooo dont talk to me about the polish i got acused of being racist in another thread lol. 

did they really start going wild in the street n that?


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> lmfaooooo dont talk to me about the polish i got acused of being racist in another thread lol.
> 
> did they really start going wild in the street n that?


lol really lol well im not being racist im just telling the truth there all a bunch of idiots every last one and yeah all pubs had to shut there doors, shopd closed up on half days an 18 year old huy got smashed in the face with a pint glass and another young guy got attacked in the high street will pushing his bairn in a buggy. dosnt help the police are total pussies and spent there day in riot gear and made 3 arrests for drunken disorderly. dam sausage rolls need a good hard slap lol


----------



## JustJack

Morning : victory:


----------



## kirky1980

hey there young man  how are you on this fine sunny day ?


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> hey there young man  how are you on this fine sunny day ?


Im good thanks! Sitting in bed eating toast : victory: :lol2:

How are you today??


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> Im good thanks! Sitting in bed eating toast : victory: :lol2:
> 
> How are you today??


eww iv just really opened my eyes and cant think off food its far to early for that lol


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> eww iv just really opened my eyes and cant think off food its far to early for that lol


I have been up already for about 2 hours! :lol2:


----------



## xgemmax

I have been up about 2 hours too lol :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

xgemmax said:


> I have been up about 2 hours too lol :lol2:


Woooh! Go the early birds! :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

meh i didnt go to bed til half 3 lol i was to busy playing on the ps3 lol


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> meh i didnt go to bed til half 3 lol i was to busy playing on the ps3 lol


:lol2: I was in bed by 11.. And was woken up at bloody 3 by my brother!


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> :lol2: I was in bed by 11.. And was woken up at bloody 3 by my brother!


haha falling in the door drunk was he :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> haha falling in the door drunk was he :lol2:


No :lol2:. He is only 3! Hahah he just comes in my room wakes me up, gets in my bed, then starts talking to me!Every night he does this!


----------



## xmadxmoex

Morning All.. 2 hours into my mammoth 15 hour shift :devil:


----------



## JustJack

xmadxmoex said:


> Morning All.. 2 hours into my mammoth 15 hour shift :devil:


Morning!

Have fun with that!! We can keep you company here! :lol2:


----------



## xmadxmoex

I do hope so!! how are you trootle?


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> No :lol2:. He is only 3! Hahah he just comes in my room wakes me up, gets in my bed, then starts talking to me!Every night he does this!


oh lol nice wee fella :lol2: at least he aint a drunk hahaha


xmadxmoex said:


> Morning All.. 2 hours into my mammoth 15 hour shift :devil:


ouch dude thats going to hurt lol


----------



## xmadxmoex

Haha you guys are telling me, can honestly say its not the most favorite part of my job!!


----------



## kirky1980

xmadxmoex said:


> Haha you guys are telling me, can honestly say its not the most favorite part of my job!!


i wouldnt mind being in my new job 15 hours a day lol now that would be ace :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

xmadxmoex said:


> I do hope so!! how are you trootle?


Im very good thanks! How are you?


----------



## xmadxmoex

kirky1980 said:


> i wouldnt mind being in my new job 15 hours a day lol now that would be ace :lol2:


Now your just rubbing it in!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kirky1980

xmadxmoex said:


> Now your just rubbing it in!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


sorry dude im like a bairn at xmas just now hahaha


----------



## xmadxmoex

kirky1980 said:


> sorry dude im like a bairn at xmas just now hahaha


Had to google 'bairn' haha! darn scotts  

Trootle - also well thank you! 

Who has what planned for today?


----------



## JustJack

xmadxmoex said:


> Had to google 'bairn' haha! darn scotts
> 
> Trootle - also well thank you!
> 
> Who has what planned for today?


Nothing planned at all :/..
You??


----------



## kirky1980

xmadxmoex said:


> Had to google 'bairn' haha! darn scotts
> 
> Trootle - also well thank you!
> 
> Who has what planned for today?


hahaha ooops sometimes i forget that im speaking to someone who dosnt speak scottish lol its way different from english :lol2:

and was ment to be going to the football today but my wife has been phoned into work so iv got the kids:devil:


----------



## norfendz

kirky1980 said:


> lol really lol well im not being racist im just telling the truth there all a bunch of idiots every last one and yeah all pubs had to shut there doors, shopd closed up on half days an 18 year old huy got smashed in the face with a pint glass and another young guy got attacked in the high street will pushing his bairn in a buggy. dosnt help the police are total pussies and spent there day in riot gear and made 3 arrests for drunken disorderly. dam sausage rolls need a good hard slap lol


 aww yea the scutty men, i didnt even hear anything about it


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> aww yea the scutty men, i didnt even hear anything about it


lol it was on the news up here and in papers and that. 

dam scummy sausage rolls :lol2:


----------



## xgemmax

hello everyone.. 

I am poo investigating both child and dragon :bash:


----------



## Daised

xgemmax said:


> hello everyone..
> 
> I am poo investigating both child and dragon :bash:


Lol I was doing dragon this morning - no child to investigate though

this morning I have been mostly clearing the backgarden going to the tip and killing slugs.... 

this afternoon we are taking the outlaws out to some posh garden thing for a wander...


----------



## xgemmax

This afternoon when monster (child) awakes we are going to make crispy cakes and decroate some gingerbread men :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

xgemmax said:


> This afternoon when monster (child) awakes we are going to make crispy cakes and decroate some gingerbread men :2thumb:


Sounds awesome!! : victory:


----------



## SteveCourty

Hello all good evening/afternoon/morning on whatever day we are on..... 3 hours sleep since Thursday damn im tired


----------



## JustJack

SteveCourty said:


> Hello all good evening/afternoon/morning on whatever day we are on..... 3 hours sleep since Thursday damn im tired


Afternoon, Steve


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Hello all good evening/afternoon/morning on whatever day we are on..... 3 hours sleep since Thursday damn im tired


good evening mr court hows it hanging on this wonderful hot sunny day


----------



## The Doug

Hey guys. Where are yerall?! Is it coz it is sunday & you all have work 2moro? I was meant to be on duty but feel as dull as ditch water & as lifeless as corpse, so i will be off sick 2moro!! Sitting ere in my new Celtic hoody, sorry Kirky, its an allegiance not my 2nd club! Feel s**t & am goin up to bed to die . Nite y'all


----------



## kirky1980

The Doug said:


> Hey guys. Where are yerall?! Is it coz it is sunday & you all have work 2moro? I was meant to be on duty but feel as dull as ditch water & as lifeless as corpse, so i will be off sick 2moro!! Sitting ere in my new Celtic hoody, sorry Kirky, its an allegiance not my 2nd club! Feel s**t & am goin up to bed to die . Nite y'all


no worries doug lol saying that you could swore an allegiance to better team in red,white and blue :whistling2:


----------



## norfendz

kirky1980 said:


> no worries doug lol saying that you could swore an allegiance to better team in red,white and blue :whistling2:


 boro's only red n white, no blue:whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> boro's only red n white, no blue:whistling2:


no your thinking malboro are you not :whip:


----------



## SteveCourty

Bonjoureeno


----------



## norfendz

kirky1980 said:


> no your thinking malboro are you not :whip:


 lol there was a gag confusing marlboro and middlesbrough on men behaving badly last night lol


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Bonjoureeno


allllriiiteeeee so you decided to grace us with your presence sleeping beauty did you :whistling2:



norfendz said:


> lol there was a gag confusing marlboro and middlesbrough on men behaving badly last night lol


 
haha what a programme that was i loved that


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> allllriiiteeeee so you decided to grace us with your presence sleeping beauty did you :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha what a programme that was i loved that


I have pretty much curled up and died of late lol. After the shipment I was screwed!

I took the day off today to catch up with my critters as they looked abused  Deep cleaned every viv and even planted some of the desert vivs and added some bugs. The firebrats spend most of the time out of the sand I dont think they will work TBH


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> lol there was a gag confusing marlboro and middlesbrough on men behaving badly last night lol


I love men behaving badly I love the fact its on regularly again. Sky is good for some stuff!


----------



## norfendz

yea it is good gags like. was watching the old episodes of harry enfield and chums aswell  still kills me everytime even though ive seen them all hundreds of times over lol


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> I have pretty much curled up and died of late lol. After the shipment I was screwed!
> 
> I took the day off today to catch up with my critters as they looked abused  Deep cleaned every viv and even planted some of the desert vivs and added some bugs. The firebrats spend most of the time out of the sand I dont think they will work TBH


haha so you have your new reps then? whats your sinitus like lol and where the f:censor:k are the pics :lol2:



norfendz said:


> yea it is good gags like. was watching the old episodes of harry enfield and chums aswell  still kills me everytime even though ive seen them all hundreds of times over lol


oh harry enfield is a legend lol the scousers are amazing lol especially the one where they go on holiday lol

arite arite calm down lol


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> yea it is good gags like. was watching the old episodes of harry enfield and chums aswell  still kills me everytime even though ive seen them all hundreds of times over lol


Haha yes! I watch all the old stuff apart from stuff like family guy its all about the vintage!


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> haha so you have your new reps then? whats your sinitus like lol and where the f:censor:k are the pics :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> oh harry enfield is a legend lol the scousers are amazing lol especially the one where they go on holiday lol
> 
> arite arite calm down lol


Long story but ended up with Trapelus pilladus and Trapelus savigynii. Ill be honest I havent had time to take any


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Long story but ended up with Trapelus pilladus and Trapelus savigynii. Ill be honest I havent had time to take any


 gutted.com then how about your stenos did you get them?

and what you dont watch family guy i thought thats was law to watch that lol:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> gutted.com then how about your stenos did you get them?
> 
> and what you dont watch family guy i thought thats was law to watch that lol:lol2:


 I do watch family guy thats what I meant!

Ill be honest the Trapelus pallidus are immense and well make up for it. I have 6 stenos


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> I do watch family guy thats what I meant!
> 
> Ill be honest the Trapelus pallidus are immense and well make up for it. I have 6 stenos


ahh right sorry due im not quite with it today lol

and nice one ill look forward to pics 

also i have conveted a guy on here into splendida and he got a pair at creaks at the weekend hehehe

oh yeah dont know if you got my message on fb or not but could you send me the list for the indionesian shipment, iv start work in my local rep shop tomorrow and the owner wants to see what availible if possible.


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> ahh right sorry due im not quite with it today lol
> 
> and nice one ill look forward to pics
> 
> also i have conveted a guy on here into splendida and he got a pair at creaks at the weekend hehehe
> 
> oh yeah dont know if you got my message on fb or not but could you send me the list for the indionesian shipment, iv start work in my local rep shop tomorrow and the owner wants to see what availible if possible.


No I didnt can you email me at [email protected] please 

So you were behind the missing splendida. A friend went back to get them and they were gone! I wasnt at the show but he let me know


----------



## norfendz

very true. they should start playing the fast show aswell that was genius ive still got the last ever one of video


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> No I didnt can you email me at [email protected] please
> 
> So you were behind the missing splendida. A friend went back to get them and they were gone! I wasnt at the show but he let me know


no probs dude ill do that in a minute he seems really up for getting reps that are total different to the norm and i may have some influence hehe

ahh hahaha poor guy yeah i had a wee bit to do with it lol it was a grerman that he got them of but i think the german was telling him porky pies but hopefully things will be sorted for him


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> no probs dude ill do that in a minute he seems really up for getting reps that are total different to the norm and i may have some influence hehe
> 
> ahh hahaha poor guy yeah i had a wee bit to do with it lol it was a grerman that he got them of but i think the german was telling him porky pies but hopefully things will be sorted for him


Yeah ive even gone as far as finding out who the German was I have his name lol. Im guessing WC?


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Yeah ive even gone as far as finding out who the German was I have his name lol. Im guessing WC?


haha really im not sure if they were or not he was told the were about 1 but i dont think so. there either only really young or there ill. but no doubt he will put pics up in a thread soon and you can see what you think.

email sent aswell bud: victory:


----------



## Woodsman

It was my lad (Seamus on here) who went back for the splendidas.Got there just as a tall chap was leaving with them!!.The German bloke did have some unusual stuff=Dwarf Chameleons must have been all of half inch long,some really unusual snakes too.
We came away with a Xenagama taylori and loads of kit.Twas a great show.


----------



## norfendz

this the doncaster show we talking about?:blush:


----------



## kirky1980

Woodsman said:


> It was my lad (Seamus on here) who went back for the splendidas.Got there just as a tall chap was leaving with them!!.The German bloke did have some unusual stuff=Dwarf Chameleons must have been all of half inch long,some really unusual snakes too.
> We came away with a Xenagama taylori and loads of kit.Twas a great show.


lol typical


----------



## Woodsman

norfendz said:


> this the doncaster show we talking about?:blush:


 No, the CREAKS show at Kidderminster on sunday.


----------



## SteveCourty

Woodsman said:


> It was my lad (Seamus on here) who went back for the splendidas.Got there just as a tall chap was leaving with them!!.The German bloke did have some unusual stuff=Dwarf Chameleons must have been all of half inch long,some really unusual snakes too.
> We came away with a Xenagama taylori and loads of kit.Twas a great show.


Hi John hes already sent me pics of the x b  I bet he was gutted he missed the splendida as well.


----------



## Woodsman

SteveCourty said:


> Hi John hes already sent me pics of the x b  I bet he was gutted he missed the splendida as well.


 Wasn't very happy Steve,going by previous shows the splendidas would have remained unsold,so he thought he'd have a look round first.Quite a bit of unusual stuff went pretty quickly,for instance Sandfish Skinks which remained unsold last year all went quickly as did the Desert Horned lizards.Perhaps people are starting to appreciate more unusual lizards.


----------



## norfendz

ahh was it any good? better than the doncaster one?(if u want)


----------



## kirky1980

i think its incredible that reps like splendida and mountain horneds aint as popular. there far more intresting than leo's and beardies.
i think most peole are scared totry something knew personaly


----------



## SteveCourty

Woodsman said:


> Wasn't very happy Steve,going by previous shows the splendidas would have remained unsold,so he thought he'd have a look round first.Quite a bit of unusual stuff went pretty quickly,for instance Sandfish Skinks which remained unsold last year all went quickly as did the Desert Horned lizards.Perhaps people are starting to appreciate more unusual lizards.


Its about time! Youve reminded me Im meant to be sending him some pics of my newbies


----------



## Woodsman

norfendz said:


> ahh was it any good? better than the doncaster one?(if u want)


Never been to Doncaster,but going by what was said on here the overcrowding at the last one was pretty bad.Kidderminster is comparatively quiet with plenty of room in the aisles to move around and look at stalls in comfort.
A lot smaller than doncaster but a good selection of animals and kit.


----------



## SteveCourty

Woodsman said:


> Never been to Doncaster,but going by what was said on here the overcrowding at the last one was pretty bad.Kidderminster is comparatively quiet with plenty of room in the aisles to move around and look at stalls in comfort.
> A lot smaller than doncaster but a good selection of animals and kit.


From the shows ive been to I couldnt agree more. Kiddy is better for animals than any show but Donny is great for kit. So much cheap kit its unbelievable!


----------



## Daised

Evening all 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## norfendz

aww no one said hello to daised:gasp: how cruel.


----------



## Daised

:sniff: it's OK I understand no-one wants to talk to me... I'll just go sit over here in the corner....


----------



## kirky1980

aww hello daised from 3 days ago :whistling2:


----------



## norfendz

dont be like that lol i would of said hi but i wasnt here lol


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> dont be like that lol i would of said hi but i wasnt here lol


i was actually sleeping at that point :lol2:


----------



## norfendz

kirky1980 said:


> i was actually sleeping at that point :lol2:


 lol how lazy

oh yes king Juni is rocking the riverside tonight:no1:


----------



## Daised

hmmm Ok I'll let you both off this time


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> lol how lazy
> 
> oh yes king Juni is rocking the riverside tonight:no1:


haha nice one the ninio is back at the riverside, bet you have to pinch yourself sometimes and think did boro really have a team that good? 

i know i would :lol2:


----------



## norfendz

it is really sad how much of a state the club is in at the minute, i cant believe we were taking out european giants and signing people for 9 and 13.5 million just 5 years ago, now our wage bill is so high we cant even sign a player for free its shocking

southgate is a horse faced loser and strachan the ugly little gimp he needs to sort his orc like face right out:devil:

rant over lol time to watch boro beat psv


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> it is really sad how much of a state the club is in at the minute, i cant believe we were taking out european giants and signing people for 9 and 13.5 million just 5 years ago, now our wage bill is so high we cant even sign a player for free its shocking
> 
> southgate is a horse faced loser and strachan the ugly little gimp he needs to sort his orc like face right out:devil:
> 
> rant over lol time to watch boro beat psv


9 million hahahahaha id love to see dundee's whole team cost 9 million lmfao
our record transfer fee paid out is 600k for fabian cabellero and only ever sold 5 players for more than a million quid andyou think you have it bad :lol2:


----------



## norfendz

are you pushing for promotion this season then or is it a survival fight, our biggest fee was 13.5 million for afonso alves and he was absolutly useless lol southgates biggest ever mistake, i cant stand him tbh he is an embarrasment lol


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> are you pushing for promotion this season then or is it a survival fight, our biggest fee was 13.5 million for afonso alves and he was absolutly useless lol southgates biggest ever mistake, i cant stand him tbh he is an embarrasment lol


tbh mate im not sure after last years major fight for survival, but saying that if we hadnt been docked 25 points and took down to 13 players we would of ripped that league apart but as it stands we did and we finished only 26 points of the league wiiners so who knows lol

as for southgate ill always have a special place in my heart for him after euro 96 :lol2:


----------



## norfendz

kirky1980 said:


> tbh mate im not sure after last years major fight for survival, but saying that if we hadnt been docked 25 points and took down to 13 players we would of ripped that league apart but as it stands we did and we finished only 26 points of the league wiiners so who knows lol
> 
> as for southgate ill always have a special place in my heart for him after euro 96 :lol2:


 lol oh yea i forgot to add that to his ever growing list of mistakes that have led to him standing in the dole que lol :censor:in clown


----------



## xgemmax

hello everyone  how are you all? 

I have a grumpy shedding dragon and a grumping teething toddler today :bash:


----------



## JustJack

Afternoon 

I am good thanks, yourself?


----------



## xgemmax

I am good, just got the food delivery :notworthy:

Dont ever order 500gms of loose ginger... :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

xgemmax said:


> I am good, just got the food delivery :notworthy:
> 
> Dont ever order 500gms of loose ginger... :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Daised

Hi Trootle and Gem  

finished work for the week  yay!


----------



## xgemmax

I have finished work forthe week too... :lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Daised said:


> Hi Trootle and Gem
> 
> finished work for the week  yay!


Wooooop!


And ‪Dog vs Lizard Video says it all


----------



## JustJack

Trootle said:


> Wooooop!
> 
> 
> And ‪Dog vs Lizard Video says it all


Why would you film that!! 
It's only just loaded and I had to stop it at 1:54


----------



## Daised

hmm form your reaction I'm not even going to click the link to watch it!


----------



## JustJack

Daised said:


> hmm form your reaction I'm not even going to click the link to watch it!


I wish i hadn't disgusting!! They just follow the dogs round the garden while they attack the lizard! Some people are f:censor:ed up!


----------



## Daised

that's horrible


----------



## JustJack

Daised said:


> that's horrible


And then the memo comes up on the screen something like 'teach you not to come here again'.....


----------



## norfendz

i really wish you hadnt posted that


----------



## JustJack

norfendz said:


> i really wish you hadnt posted that


Why??

I didn't post it to say 'lool how cool that is! The lizard is getting killed!'.


----------



## norfendz

i know but if u hadnt of posted it i wouldnt of watched it and i wouldnt want to find the camera man and stick scissors in his eyes


----------



## JustJack

norfendz said:


> i know but if u hadnt of posted it i wouldnt of watched it and i wouldnt want to find the camera man and stick scissors in his eyes


I want to find whoever was filming and owns those dogs and do more than poke there bloody eyes out! :devil:


----------



## norfendz

well i did comment on it telling them if i found who it was i would bite thier face off. i also flagged it which i hope everyone on here who see's that link does, dont watch it just flag:bash:


----------



## JustJack

norfendz said:


> well i did comment on it telling them if i found who it was i would bite thier face off. i also flagged it which i hope everyone on here who see's that link does, dont watch it just flag:bash:


I flagged it and commented to!


----------



## norfendz

trootle killed the thread lol only jkin


----------



## SteveCourty

YOOOOOOOOOOO

was weak and purchased a new beasty today  A female Agama agama to go with my male so should help the breeding project!


----------



## norfendz

SteveCourty said:


> YOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> was weak and purchased a new beasty today  A female Agama agama to go with my male so should help the breeding project!


 nice i cant get anything else atm need to sell before i buy house is too full lol


----------



## SteveCourty

norfendz said:


> nice i cant get anything else atm need to sell before i buy house is too full lol


well I travelled about an hour to get some T5 bulbs which I was told the shop had in stock...... they were T8s I saw the fem and they are like rocking horse poop so couldnt refuse her.


----------



## norfendz

SteveCourty said:


> well I travelled about an hour to get some T5 bulbs which I was told the shop had in stock...... they were T8s I saw the fem and they are like rocking horse poop so couldnt refuse her.


 this is the reason why when im stocking up on live food and a few other things i never take much money lol id bring home a leo a week if i did


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> well I travelled about an hour to get some T5 bulbs which I was told the shop had in stock...... they were T8s I saw the fem and they are like rocking horse poop so couldnt refuse her.


im getting in 10 next week at the rep shop im working at now i soooooo cant wait and ill really struggle to not get them lol


----------



## norfendz

ow do kirky. do you know what the score is with that rapist who plays for dundee united? is he any good? seems to have a lot of inteest at the minute


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> ow do kirky. do you know what the score is with that rapist who plays for dundee united? is he any good? seems to have a lot of inteest at the minute


bwhahahahahahahahahaha i think they won 2-0 but not sure to be honest and really he is a decent player and i think hell will score more goals at a better team than utd as much as it guts me to say that lol but he will end up in the jail soon enough:whistling2:


----------



## norfendz

kirky1980 said:


> bwhahahahahahahahahaha i think they won 2-0 but not sure to be honest and really he is a decent player and i think hell will score more goals at a better team than utd as much as it guts me to say that lol but he will end up in the jail soon enough:whistling2:


 theres no need to be a rapist like lol


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> bwhahahahahahahahahaha i think they won 2-0 but not sure to be honest and really he is a decent player and i think hell will score more goals at a better team than utd as much as it guts me to say that lol but he will end up in the jail soon enough:whistling2:


didnt he get cleared


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> im getting in 10 next week at the rep shop im working at now i soooooo cant wait and ill really struggle to not get them lol


ten what?


----------



## norfendz

SteveCourty said:


> didnt he get cleared


 yea but i bet he did it lol


----------



## kirky1980

norfendz said:


> theres no need to be a rapist like lol


lol theres a facebook page called david goodwillie we know she said no :lol2:

but he is a lucky man first the rape thing then a couple of month later he is up for serious assault so it wont be long till he does something else and ends up jailed hahaha 

arab monkey:2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> didnt he get cleared


he did eventualey :lol2:



SteveCourty said:


> ten what?


agama agama:2thumb:


----------



## norfendz

whatever club he goes to i might get thier top and get his number on the back with the words sex offender across the top lol. 

anyone know if they showed any footage of the boro psv match on sky sports news?


----------



## norfendz

thanks for eveything :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> he did eventualey :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> agama agama:2thumb:


Nice let me know how you get on with males to fems  I expect most will be male as the exporters pick the males as they think we all want the colourful ones...... muppets


----------



## kirky1980

SteveCourty said:


> Nice let me know how you get on with males to fems  I expect most will be male as the exporters pick the males as they think we all want the colourful ones...... muppets


i will do mate and iv banned the name spiderman lizard from the shop aswell lol i bloody hate that as they seem to try and market them to kids which i totally disagree with. i might have to kick some ass if i hear it again:devil:


----------



## SteveCourty

kirky1980 said:


> i will do mate and iv banned the name spiderman lizard from the shop aswell lol i bloody hate that as they seem to try and market them to kids which i totally disagree with. i might have to kick some ass if i hear it again:devil:


Thats not even a name for agama agama, spiderman is mwanzae which makes it even worse


----------



## xmadxmoex

Evening all


----------



## Daised

Evening chaps and ladies. How's everyone? 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJack

I'm good thanks! Caught some huge crabs earlier!


----------



## xmadxmoex

Trootle said:


> I'm good thanks! Caught some huge crabs earlier!


hey up :lol2:

Evening Daisied


----------



## Daised

Evening mad 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## xmadxmoex

How are we all, had anything interesting happen today?

weve been to SPS to pick up our live food order for the greedy beardie that is spartacus! :lol2:


----------



## Daised

Oh exciting. I forgot to get locusts on my way home... have spent the evening trying to figure out what's a "normal " shed for Uther and playing games on the PC  such a rock and roll life 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## xmadxmoex

Sounds better than what ive been up to! the joy of work again! 

weve now got 200 small locust living in our bedroom!


----------



## kirky1980

Trootle said:


> I'm good thanks! Caught some huge crabs earlier!


dirtyboy you better get to the doctors about that :devil:
also your to young to messing about with girls :whistling2:


----------



## Daised

xmadxmoex said:


> Sounds better than what ive been up to! the joy of work again!
> 
> weve now got 200 small locust living in our bedroom!


how long do they live? I think I need to bulk buy some food for Uther cause he's costing me a fortune at the moment...


----------



## JustJack

kirky1980 said:


> dirtyboy you better get to the doctors about that :devil:
> also your to young to messing about with girls :whistling2:


:whip: :whip: :devil:

And morning all!


----------



## xmadxmoex

Daised said:


> how long do they live? I think I need to bulk buy some food for Uther cause he's costing me a fortune at the moment...


As long as you look after them well weve not had many die. we bought 100 last week but as hes eating so many we thought 200 would be better this time. 

i could reccomend surrey pet supplies for ordering online also. 

they are in a 10l Faunarium we got from our local wilkinsons bargain at £2.99 in store! Wilko Fish Tank/Vivarium 10ltr | Aquariums | | Domestic Bird & Fish from Wilkinson Plus


----------



## Daised

xmadxmoex said:


> As long as you look after them well weve not had many die. we bought 100 last week but as hes eating so many we thought 200 would be better this time.
> 
> i could reccomend surrey pet supplies for ordering online also.
> 
> they are in a 10l Faunarium we got from our local wilkinsons bargain at £2.99 in store! Wilko Fish Tank/Vivarium 10ltr | Aquariums | | Domestic Bird & Fish from Wilkinson Plus


cool I'll have a look - not sure about keeping them in the bedroom though! don't they keep you awake at night? it's bad enough when I can hear them banging off the walls of the cricket keeper thingy from the dining room


----------



## xmadxmoex

Ive found they are relativley quiet, and wehen it goes dark the seem to 'sleep' also


----------



## Guest

Bumping this badboy back up! So how are we all this fine evening? Have I missed anything?


----------



## kelsey7692

Crestie Chris said:


> Bumping this badboy back up! So how are we all this fine evening? Have I missed anything?


Evening


----------



## JustJack

Crestie Chris said:


> Bumping this badboy back up! So how are we all this fine evening? Have I missed anything?


'Ello!


----------



## Guest

kelsey7692 said:


> Evening


How do! 



Trootle said:


> 'Ello!


Good-day! 


So you both good? Had a good day? Much planned this week? Or is it a chill week


----------



## JustJack

Crestie Chris said:


> How do!
> 
> 
> 
> Good-day!
> 
> 
> So you both good? Had a good day? Much planned this week? Or is it a chill week


Cornwall for 12 days on wednesday!


----------



## Guest

Trootle said:


> Cornwall for 12 days on wednesday!


Oooh, very nice! I've always been partial to Cornwall, especially Looe and some of the old castles like Tintagel  

So where abouts are you going to be staying (please don't say butlins :lol2


----------



## kelsey7692

Crestie Chris said:


> How do!
> 
> 
> 
> Good-day!
> 
> 
> So you both good? Had a good day? Much planned this week? Or is it a chill week


I'm good. How about you?? 

I've not planned anything yet for this week apart from going shopping tomorrow :2thumb: then probably just enjoying my time off college/uni and chilling. How about yourself?


----------



## JustJack

Crestie Chris said:


> Oooh, very nice! I've always been partial to Cornwall, especially Looe and some of the old castles like Tintagel
> 
> So where abouts are you going to be staying (please don't say butlins :lol2


Marazion!


----------



## Guest

kelsey7692 said:


> I'm good. How about you??
> 
> I've not planned anything yet for this week apart from going shopping tomorrow :2thumb: then probably just enjoying my time off college/uni and chilling. How about yourself?


Awesome! Sounds like a nice laid back week then  

I'm pretty good too thanks  as far as plans go this week... Other than work, odd jobs, and adding more nitrogen to my body I'm going to be doing the same as you and enjoying my summer. I just hope the weather would improve :roll: 

What course are you going to be doing at uni?


----------



## Guest

Trootle said:


> Marazion!


Ooo, I've never been there. I've drove past it when moseying down to lands end but never thought to stop. So have you been there before?


----------



## JustJack

Crestie Chris said:


> Ooo, I've never been there. I've drove past it when moseying down to lands end but never thought to stop. So have you been there before?


I go there nearly every year... Get the train down on my own (so bloody boring, 6 hours of nothing!)..
Then i meet my gran at the other end


----------



## Guest

Trootle said:


> I go there nearly every year... Get the train down on my own (so bloody boring, 6 hours of nothing!)..
> Then i meet my gran at the other end


Sounds nice  think yourself lucky it doesn't take longer... Would take about 9 hours for me to get there :S


----------



## JustJack

Crestie Chris said:


> Sounds nice  think yourself lucky it doesn't take longer... Would take about 9 hours for me to get there :S


Yeh im lucky then! :lol2:


----------



## Guest




----------



## UrolithicTitan

Crestie Chris said:


> image


That advert makes me laugh everytime I see it. :lol2:
The cat reading the book cracks me up the most.


----------



## Guest

UrolithicTitan said:


> That advert makes me laugh everytime I see it. :lol2:
> The cat reading the book cracks me up the most.


They make brilliant ads! The new one is brilliant :lol2:




(Click "I AGREE" to watch)


----------



## UrolithicTitan

Crestie Chris said:


> They make brilliant ads! The new one is brilliant :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Click "I AGREE" to watch)


It trully is brilliant. :2thumb:


----------



## Guest

Wow this thread is slow moving :roll: 

Let's try to liven this up... Om nom?


----------



## JustJack

Yay my roaches are going tommorow! 20 quid for the box and 60 of them! Get to see all his hindreds of T's aswell! And its hazza12 btw..


----------



## Guest

Trootle said:


> Yay my roaches are going tommorow! 20 quid for the box and 60 of them! Get to see all his hindreds of T's aswell! And its hazza12 btw..


Good stuff! I don't mind spiders.., Just so long as they don't go flicking hairs everywhere :whistling2:


----------



## JustJack

Crestie Chris said:


> Good stuff! I don't mind spiders.., Just so long as they don't go flicking hairs everywhere :whistling2:


These are like pokies :shock:

Scary stuff! :O


----------



## Guest

Trootle said:


> These are like pokies :shock:
> 
> Scary stuff! :O


Nice! Stunning spiders but don't think I'd ever keep 'em :lol2: So I'm guessing the roaches will be meeting the business end of them :whistling2:


----------



## norfendz

i dont mind spiders either aslong as they are on the bottom of my shoe:2thumb:


----------



## Guest

norfendz said:


> i dont mind spiders either aslong as they are on the bottom of my shoe:2thumb:


Aww, spiders are great... They are responsible for about 98% of global insect deaths, the weight of those bugs is equivalent to that of all humans in England :2thumb:


----------



## norfendz

Crestie Chris said:


> Aww, spiders are great... They are responsible for about 98% of global insect deaths, the weight of those bugs is equivalent to that of all humans in England :2thumb:


 well in my house im responsible for 98% of spider deaths:whip:


----------



## Guest

norfendz said:


> well in my house im responsible for 98% of spider deaths:whip:


Enjoy the mozzers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## norfendz

Crestie Chris said:


> Enjoy the mozzers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 even if i didnt mind them my lass does so either they die or i do. not much of a choice if ya ask me lol


----------



## Guest

norfendz said:


> even if i didnt mind them my lass does so either they die or i do. not much of a choice if ya ask me lol


Ahh well that is a slightly different matter :lol2:


----------



## norfendz

Crestie Chris said:


> Ahh well that is a slightly different matter :lol2:


 lol yep the awld kill or be killed situation


----------



## Guest

Evenin' all!


----------



## kelsey7692

Evening!!


----------



## Guest

kelsey7692 said:


> Evening!!


We all good?


----------



## kelsey7692

Crestie Chris said:


> We all good?


Indeeed...and yourself?


----------



## Guest

kelsey7692 said:


> Indeeed...and yourself?


Not too bad thanks. Had a good night?


----------



## kelsey7692

Crestie Chris said:


> Not too bad thanks. Had a good night?


Yeah it's been okay, not really done much apart from be lazy infront of the telly :2thumb: Haha. Hows your night been?


----------



## Guest

kelsey7692 said:


> Yeah it's been okay, not really done much apart from be lazy infront of the telly :2thumb: Haha. Hows your night been?


Sounds nice and relaxed  Mines been... Eventful... as I had to pop into Manchester/ Salford for a meeting... Just ended up going with Shaun of the dead tactics and chilled in the pub and waited for it all to blow over :lol2:

Was your shopping trip successful?


----------



## kelsey7692

Crestie Chris said:


> Sounds nice and relaxed  Mines been... Eventful... as I had to pop into Manchester/ Salford for a meeting... Just ended up going with Shaun of the dead tactics and chilled in the pub and waited for it all to blow over :lol2:
> 
> Was your shopping trip successful?


Ahhh yeah I was watching the news for a bit to see what was going on in Manchester.

And yes it was  I got a new top and didn't have to pay for it cos I had a giftcard for the shop I got it from...bonus :no1:


----------



## Guest

kelsey7692 said:


> Ahhh yeah I was watching the news for a bit to see what was going on in Manchester.
> 
> And yes it was  I got a new top and didn't have to pay for it cos I had a giftcard for the shop I got it from...bonus :no1:


You just can't avoid it atm :roll:

Result! It's almost as good as finding a rogue £20 in your coat pocket :2thumb:


----------



## kelsey7692

Crestie Chris said:


> You just can't avoid it atm :roll:
> 
> Result! It's almost as good as finding a rogue £20 in your coat pocket :2thumb:


That is definately one of the best feelings ever!! Makes me feel rich :2thumb:


----------



## Guest

kelsey7692 said:


> That is definately one of the best feelings ever!! Makes me feel rich :2thumb:


Haha! It's awesome  So what are your plans for the rest of the summer?


----------



## norfendz

hey all.
whats everyone up to today?
early champo sesh for me :no1:
start of a new season with newly promoted aldershot


----------



## kirky1980

ffs dundee how many chances do you f:censor:g need :devil:


----------



## kelsey7692

Crestie Chris said:


> Haha! It's awesome  So what are your plans for the rest of the summer?


Haha it is.

Going to Leeds Festival in a couple of weeks. Then when I get back got to go out and buy everything for uni and get that all sorted :2thumb:

Then moving into uni on the 18th September!!!

How about yourself?


----------



## AliMak

*Flies!!!*

need an off topic vent.... im going mad with bloody flies! i dont know what its like in the rest of the country but Southampton unions are on strike over pay etc and job cuts. i dont want to blab about politics but its the bin men that are doing my head in :bash:.

its been 2 weeks or so since the last rubbish pickup and even then they couldnt take it all, so there are bins lining the streets overflowing and bin bags stacked high. its the flies that piss me off the most there are swarms of them down the street. we and our neighbours are keeping our bins and area outside as clean as possible but you cant stop them multiplying they make me sick!

ive got fly tapes up and an electronic bat thing to fry the :censor: but when i come to clean the vivs up 1 always 1 gets in quick. it must be the whiff of poo but i dont notice sometimes and ill spot something flying around in there, or 1 of the leos following something around. Just dont want any of them to eat 1 i dont know about as they're dirty little pests, stood in all sorts outside :cussing: its driving me nuts.

anyway sorry for the :rant2: im about to clean the vivs out and theres loads coming in, time to close the window suit up and go to war :war:


----------



## Guest

kelsey7692 said:


> Haha it is.
> 
> Going to Leeds Festival in a couple of weeks. Then when I get back got to go out and buy everything for uni and get that all sorted :2thumb:
> 
> Then moving into uni on the 18th September!!!
> 
> How about yourself?


Awesome! Sounds like you're looking forward to uni, just try not to blow your loan on freshers week :lol2: 

I'm just sorting out lots of paperwork and trying to get lots of training done before Uni starts again... Fun :roll:



AliMak said:


> need an off topic vent.... im going mad with bloody flies! *insert rant*


Cut it down to save on space  I remember having a similar problem, but for us it was a 10 mile radius around a local farm who used the wrong type of manure... Never seen so many flies :lol2:


----------



## kelsey7692

Crestie Chris said:


> Awesome! Sounds like you're looking forward to uni, just try not to blow your loan on freshers week :lol2:
> 
> I'm just sorting out lots of paperwork and trying to get lots of training done before Uni starts again... Fun :roll:



I am!! I can't wait to get started with working with the animals!! The college were I do my practical work for my course has a zoo licence so they have loads of amazing animals. Its like my previous college but about 10x better with the species of animal they are able to keep!! Luckily I've got some savings for freshers so I should be able to afford the rest of uni. Haha

Paperwork is never fun :| I keep having to fill out different uni forms and keep being sent loads of things I've got to read over...thats not the fun part. Haha


----------



## Guest

kelsey7692 said:


> I am!! I can't wait to get started with working with the animals!! The college were I do my practical work for my course has a zoo licence so they have loads of amazing animals. Its like my previous college but about 10x better with the species of animal they are able to keep!! Luckily I've got some savings for freshers so I should be able to afford the rest of uni. Haha
> 
> Paperwork is never fun :| I keep having to fill out different uni forms and keep being sent loads of things I've got to read over...thats not the fun part. Haha


Sounds like you are going to have a blast!  I bet most of that paperwork was student finance... They really drag it out :whip:


----------



## kelsey7692

Crestie Chris said:


> Sounds like you are going to have a blast!  I bet most of that paperwork was student finance... They really drag it out :whip:


Oh I know, it's a right pain. I was quite lucky with mine and it went quite smoothly. 

My friend has had loads of problems with his though. They forgot to add on his maintenance grant to his loan, then they wanted some paperwork from his mum and then something he had to sign got lost in the post!! :whip:

Deffinately something I'm not looking forward to doing again!


----------



## Guest

kelsey7692 said:


> Oh I know, it's a right pain. I was quite lucky with mine and it went quite smoothly.
> 
> My friend has had loads of problems with his though. They forgot to add on his maintenance grant to his loan, then they wanted some paperwork from his mum and then something he had to sign got lost in the post!! :whip:
> 
> Deffinately something I'm not looking forward to doing again!


Lucky girl! I had a similar experience as your friend in my first year... but this year has gone more smoothly  

So what are you looking forward to most about uni?


----------



## kelsey7692

Crestie Chris said:


> Lucky girl! I had a similar experience as your friend in my first year... but this year has gone more smoothly
> 
> So what are you looking forward to most about uni?


I'm just hoping the same sort of thing doesn't happen to me next year!!

I think working with the animals is going to be the best thing. They've got a Serval cat which they do training with to allow you to health check him from outside his enclosure. They've got loads more reps than my college did too. They've even got some birds of prey which I love working with!!


----------



## xmadxmoex

Evening all


----------



## Guest

kelsey7692 said:


> I'm just hoping the same sort of thing doesn't happen to me next year!!
> 
> I think working with the animals is going to be the best thing. They've got a Serval cat which they do training with to allow you to health check him from outside his enclosure. They've got loads more reps than my college did too. They've even got some birds of prey which I love working with!!


Wow! That sounds pretty awesome  



xmadxmoex said:


> Evening all


Evenin'


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Well this thread needs bumping, I have a habit of driving threads off topic in the lizard section.

Woop how is everyone?


----------



## Lozza.Bella

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well this thread needs bumping, I have a habit of driving threads off topic in the lizard section.
> 
> Woop how is everyone?


 
*Good ta, a little tipsy, and awaiting the new additions from UKExotics  Due to land any minute now! :no1:*
*Have just broken up from uni for 6 weeks too woohoo!!! Hows about you?? *


----------



## JustJack

Yeah this thread needing bumping up :lol2:


----------



## xmadxmoex

Has it really been this long since people had a good off topic natter in the lizard section.. shocking!! 

up she goes!!! 

who else is around? ive a new job working 2 days 2 nights 4 off so on my nights some company is needed.. how selfish of me!


----------



## xmadxmoex

Bah you lot are all boring!!


----------



## JustJack

xmadxmoex said:


> Bah you lot are all boring!!


I'm not! 

Never got the bearded dragon in the end  But will soon have a lizard as I am after a tokay and may be getting some Mourning geckos soon


----------



## kirky1980

woo hoo iv not saw off topic for ages lol but i have work soon and canna wait get to feed a 9 foot boa today which is always fun to do :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

big fat ass bump bring back off topic!!!!!!!!!


----------

